# ★Izumi's Set Shop!



## Izumi (May 13, 2009)

_Owner ★_
Izumi

_Workers ★_
Snow Princess
Panda
Zulu
Juli
~M~
(Currently *Not* Hiring)



*★What we do...*
Sets
Signatures
Avatars
Animations
GIFs - depends
Transparency
(depends on image)
​
*★Rules:*
1.Stock must be Spoiler Tagged or linked
2.Please go by the template if not give as much info as possible
3.Minimum of *50 posts* is required to make a request. Somewhat active.
4.Credit and Rep is optional but highly appreciated
5.Please allow us a week to finish your request before asking about it. To put the reason simply, we have lives and at times I get a bit lazy. P: If you ask about your request and it hasn't been a week yet since you posted the request then your request will be ignored.
6.Must wait at least *3 days* before requesting again, we want to be fair to everyone who makes a request.
7.Only one request per person. Yes a Sig Set does count as 1 request since its a set. Two avies also count as 1 request, and so on.
8.If a request isn't picked up within a week of it being posted in the thread then that request will be put in giveaways.
9.Sig MUST be turned off. This helps with loading time.
10.No spamming and please try not to double-post.

*★Template:*
What kind of request: Set , signature or Avatar, transparency, gif or animation.
Stock: Spoiler tagged or linked
Border: Dotted , Solid , no border  
Style: Rounded or Square  
Size: Junior/Senior
Extras:Text, how you want it to look like or the effects you want included
Just a tip: Good stocks attract good sets. ;3

_What we don't do..._
Colorings
_if i think of anything else i will add it later_

_*★izumi's avatars!*_




_*★signatures/transparencies!*_




​


----------



## Izumi (May 13, 2009)

_*izumi's sets!*_

















_*snow princess's examples!*_

one
two
three
four
five

_*panda's examples!*_

one
two
three
four
five

MY WORKERS ARE pek​


----------



## Aphrodite (May 13, 2009)

Ok first set of requests are done.. sorry it took a while. Remember if you guys don't like them let me know and i will gladly redo them from scratch.



Ok this one i made two cause i didnt know if i wanted it rounded or squared so i did both


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 13, 2009)

Mah Gawd. Your style is above godly.


----------



## Aphrodite (May 13, 2009)

Awww thank you.. it takes me a while to do them cause i try to get them just right.. and thanks i am glad you liked it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 13, 2009)

But my dear, it is I who should be thanking you 

I wish I had your talent <3


----------



## Aphrodite (May 14, 2009)

Awww thats so sweet thank you lol... anyone can really it just takes time.. ive been doing it for 3+ years now and i just play around till i get what i like. Practice gets you everywhere   >.<


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 14, 2009)

I'm getting there, but not at your level 

You hiring currently? I could help out a bit


----------



## Aphrodite (May 14, 2009)

Sure i would love to have some help. I never had help before so that would be great. Specially if i can't get to it right away and also if the thread starts building up. I will add you to the first post.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 14, 2009)

Thankies


----------



## Aphrodite (May 14, 2009)

No thank you.. having help will take pressure off if the need arises.


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 14, 2009)

can i have a sig avvy of this please. do whatever you want.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 14, 2009)

I'll make the avatar, just to take some work off for Mystik


----------



## Koroshi (May 14, 2009)

I'll make the Sig


----------



## God Movement (May 14, 2009)

Can I have a set Please, With a blue gradient and has a thunder theme, you can do what you want from there.
I want the guy in the middle the rest can be cut out.
Can the border for both avy and sig be rounded.
Can the text "thunder break" "lightning fist" and my name be on the sig too. The rest of the text can be anything you want.

Thanks

Stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Florentino: ''I´m back folks''




about this size: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Florentino: ''I´m back folks''


----------



## Aphrodite (May 14, 2009)

Ok i will get right on it today and should have it posted later today.. gotcha.


----------



## Koroshi (May 14, 2009)

Damn Photoshop's not responding, someone take my request.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 14, 2009)

Kool-Aid


----------



## Kelsey (May 14, 2009)

Can I have a set out of this please .

Stock


----------



## Morphine (May 14, 2009)

Mystik said:


> Ok first set of requests are done.. sorry it took a while. Remember if you guys don't like them let me know and i will gladly redo them from scratch.



  This is sooo pretty!!! Rep (when I can repped you recently) and definitely cred linking to your shop!
​


----------



## Aphrodite (May 15, 2009)

Morphine said:


> This is sooo pretty!!! Rep (when I can repped you recently) and definitely cred linking to your shop!
> ​



Awww your welcome and i am glad you liked it.   

and here are the other requests.. i am sorry it took so long but i was very busy. If any of you dont like your sets please let me know and i will gladly redo them. I would rather redo them and have you all like them then to just settle. Anyhow here they are and sorry again for the wait.   




*Spoiler*: _88 Movement_ 









*Spoiler*: _Whips♥_


----------



## Alex. (May 15, 2009)

Hello there. Would like to help with the shop if that is possible.


----------



## Aphrodite (May 15, 2009)

Yes its very possible.. i could really use more help.. thank you   

I will add your name to the first post.


----------



## Aphrodite (May 15, 2009)

Its fine i am glad that you liked it.. i was rather happy with the outcome myself but i guess i should have made you a 125x125 avie lol.. let me know and i can make you a 125x125 one.


----------



## Kelsey (May 15, 2009)

Thanks Mystik, I love it .


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 15, 2009)

thanks love them XD


----------



## Aphrodite (May 15, 2009)

I am glad you guys like them


----------



## Morphine (May 16, 2009)

Do whatever you like, just keep it senior sized. Cred + Rep.
​


----------



## Koroshi (May 16, 2009)

I'll do Morpine's, Can you post the Link I can't see the pic.


----------



## Morphine (May 16, 2009)

Gurren solos I hope this works for you.

NOW it has to work.
​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 16, 2009)

Still can't see the pic


----------



## Morphine (May 16, 2009)

Posted a link. Works.
​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 16, 2009)

Yeah, it works now


----------



## Aphrodite (May 16, 2009)

lol poor morphine.. yeah it works now.. I will wait on koroshi to see if they can do it and if not then i will get started on it.. i love that pic by the way.   <3


----------



## Krix (May 16, 2009)

Request for Mystik. 

Set out of this please (within junior limitations):


----------



## Kizaru (May 16, 2009)

I'd like a set of this please.


Avatar of the guy in the right. Go crazy


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 16, 2009)

I'll get you on that :ho


----------



## Koroshi (May 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 










My tablet's down, so I had to use a mouse, sorry if it's not good.


----------



## Morphine (May 17, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Morphine_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's awesome! Repped and gonna use now. 
​


----------



## Aphrodite (May 17, 2009)

Dance Hime ♡ said:


> Request for Mystik.
> 
> Set out of this please (within junior limitations):



Here you go and hope you like it.. if not dont be afraid to say so and i will gladly redo it for you..





Koroshi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Morphine_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good to me



Morphine said:


> It's awesome! Repped and gonna use now.
> ​



Glad you like it.. i thought it looked good myself  >.<

@ Kizaru i will work on yours tomorrow.. i need some rest  *yawns* lol

and we got another helper.. Izumi welcome to the team. I think that will be all for now until we get a tad more requests. Anyway see you all later. Sweet Dreams.


----------



## Koroshi (May 17, 2009)

Pls remember to turn off your sig


----------



## Krix (May 17, 2009)

Mystik said:


> Here you go and hope you like it.. if not dont be afraid to say so and i will gladly redo it for you..




 Are you kidding me? I LOVE IT! Thank you so much!


----------



## Meztryn (May 17, 2009)

Ava and siggie please, improvise all you want - the rest is up to you ( Ava 125 x 125, and as for the sig, it doesn't matter - and as for text, "Cross Marian") :

Here


----------



## Evil Angel (May 17, 2009)

I would like mystik to make me a mystastic set 

I'm junior 

Image 

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.bleachwallpaper.info/images/wallpapers/Kisuke-Urahara-323423.jpeg


----------



## Alex. (May 17, 2009)

Cross Marian said:


> Ava and siggie please, improvise all you want - the rest is up to you ( Ava 125 x 125, and as for the sig, it doesn't matter - and as for text, "Cross Marian") :
> 
> Here



I'll do yours.


----------



## Aphrodite (May 17, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> I'd like a set of this please.
> 
> 
> Avatar of the guy in the right. Go crazy





Evil Angel said:


> I would like mystik to make me a mystastic set
> 
> I'm junior
> 
> ...



If you guys don't like them let me know and i will gladly redo them.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 17, 2009)

I was going to do Kizaru's request, but Mystik did one better 

Will do the next one


----------



## Aphrodite (May 17, 2009)

Ooops im sorry i was just on a roll lol.. yeah you can get the next avie


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 17, 2009)

Don't worry. I know how it is


----------



## Meztryn (May 18, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> I'll do yours.



Thank you 

Can't wait!


----------



## Koroshi (May 18, 2009)

Please turn off your Sig


----------



## Izumi (May 18, 2009)

I'll do one after Darth does.
Really eager to do something for once. 

Plus Mystik your sets are awesome. 
Are the texts PS brushes?


----------



## Aphrodite (May 18, 2009)

Awww thank you and yes they are.. i cant do text good to save my life unless someone request a special text.. you can get them at deviant art. Just type in text brushes.


----------



## Morphine (May 18, 2009)

Request for Mystik-chan. Stock Add lots of effects, text, whatever you like. Just make it pretty! Reps when I can (repped you just a minute ago for a set in giveaway).
​


----------



## Hisagi (May 19, 2009)

I've been getting nothing but good comments about this place, so I'd like to bring a few cards to the table.

Avatar: x - I'd like both a 150x150 and a 150x200 avatar. 

Signature: x - For the signature, resize it to 400 width by whatever fits

Please do your best and be creative. 

If you have no motivation on that set, here is an alternative: x

Thank you.


----------



## Aphrodite (May 19, 2009)

Ok i will get on these tomorrow.. Morphine i started on yours but i am so sleepy with like no rest for weeks.. so i am going to get some sleep and i will finish yours when i wake up...

sorry for the wait guys.


----------



## Morphine (May 19, 2009)

Mystik said:


> Ok i will get on these tomorrow.. Morphine i started on yours but i am so sleepy with like no rest for weeks.. so i am going to get some sleep and i will finish yours when i wake up...
> 
> sorry for the wait guys.



Aww, it's okay! pek Just get some rest.
​


----------



## Aphrodite (May 19, 2009)

Ok Morphine i am done with yours.. i hope you like it and thanks for being patient with me. Remember if you dont like it dont be afraid to let me know and i will gladly redo it to your liking.  

@ Hisagi - I will be working on yours next.. im so sorry about the wait.   



also Kyoro are you still doing this request



Cross Marian said:


> Ava and siggie please, improvise all you want - the rest is up to you ( Ava 125 x 125, and as for the sig, it doesn't matter - and as for text, "Cross Marian") :
> 
> Here



if not let me know and i will work on it.. if i dont hear from you i will do it later today.


----------



## Izumi (May 20, 2009)

Can I do the request Kyoro's not doing?


----------



## Aphrodite (May 20, 2009)

Sure go ahead  XD


----------



## Alex. (May 20, 2009)

No, no...I'll do it. 
I wasn't home that's all....will do it tonight.


----------



## Alex. (May 20, 2009)

Ok *Cross*. Sorry it took me so long. 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Hope you like it.


----------



## Meztryn (May 20, 2009)

Took ya long enough >.>

Lol, anyways I love it, but I was wondering if you could get rid of that fiery part in the signature ? 

Love the avatar, rep will be given!


----------



## Krix (May 20, 2009)

For Mystik. <3

Set out of this, please: 

Avatar around Tenten's face. 
Junior limitations.


----------



## Aphrodite (May 20, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> I've been getting nothing but good comments about this place, so I'd like to bring a few cards to the table.
> 
> Avatar: x - I'd like both a 150x150 and a 150x200 avatar.
> 
> ...



Ok i worked on the first two pics and the group pic all i can say is i did my best lol.. however i am still going to work on the Hisagi in a bit. Hope you like what ive done so far.





Dance Hime ♡ said:


> For Mystik. <3
> 
> Set out of this, please:
> 
> ...



And i will get to work on yours in a little bit also.


----------



## Morphine (May 21, 2009)

This is even better than I expected! Thanks! You're awesome.  Repped.

​


----------



## Hisagi (May 21, 2009)

Mystik said:


> Ok i worked on the first two pics and the group pic all i can say is i did my best lol.. however i am still going to work on the Hisagi in a bit. Hope you like what ive done so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totally awesome. Love it, rep coming your way as soon as I can <3

Will double rep, since you'll be doing the alternative as well.


----------



## Aphrodite (May 22, 2009)

awwwwwww and i am glad you guys like them  

other sets are finished..


----------



## Krix (May 22, 2009)

Mystik said:


> awwwwwww and i am glad you guys like them
> 
> other sets are finished..





Thank you! :3 I'll rep you when I can. I have to spread it around first.


----------



## Nuriel (May 22, 2009)

What kind of request: Sig set
Stock: 
Border: no preference really
Style: whatever looks best  
Size: Senior size

I don't really have many preferences whatever looks best is okay with me.  If you need more specifics please ask.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Cjones (May 23, 2009)

What kind of request: Set
Stock: 
Border: No border
Style: Mystik can do whatever she wants 
Size: For normal members



Also can you make it transparent?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 23, 2009)

I might do that just to take off somework for Mystik


----------



## Aphrodite (May 23, 2009)

Oh thank you that will be great


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 23, 2009)

Well, I do what I can, so yeah, I'll do it. Just a transparency, right?


----------



## Aphrodite (May 23, 2009)

Yes the last request i know for a fact is just a transparency.. no border..and an avie


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 23, 2009)

Mmk, cool. Getting better at transparencies by the week as it is :ho

Will have it done tomorrow.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 23, 2009)

What kind of request: Sig set
Stock: 

Border: No border
Style: Rounded
Size: Second picture Senior size, and the first picture resized to max sig size.
Extras: The first picture I would like made into a signature, no border, rounded, and with the words cut out, the second picture I would like to be made into a avatar, getting most of her body in the avatar.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Izumi (May 23, 2009)

I'll do that. 
Do you want any effects or just a trans set?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 23, 2009)

Just a trans set.


----------



## Alex. (May 23, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> What kind of request: Sig set
> Stock:
> Border: no preference really
> Style: whatever looks best
> ...



I'll do this one.


----------



## Aphrodite (May 23, 2009)

oh wow you guys are great.. thanks for all the help.. i never had so much help with requests before.. i will get started on the others later today.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 23, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> What kind of request: Set
> Stock:
> Border: No border
> Style: Mystik can do whatever she wants
> ...


 
Doing this one right now


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








If it's not good enough, then just let Mystic use her own style of magic for you.


----------



## Cjones (May 23, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 it's great

Just could you make the picture of her whole body transparent?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 23, 2009)

I did lol


----------



## Cjones (May 23, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I did lol



Sorry lol...thanks

Reps for ya


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 23, 2009)

No need for sorries, it happens


----------



## Aphrodite (May 23, 2009)

It dont look transparent.. there is a white background behind it.


----------



## Hisagi (May 23, 2009)

Mystik said:


> awwwwwww and i am glad you guys like them
> 
> other sets are finished..


Love it. The fact his tattoo and scars are backwards in the avatar makes me giggle like  a dork.

Your second rep will be along after my 24cock block then i have to rep you for your hawt Naruko set


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 23, 2009)

Mystik said:


> It dont look transparent.. there is a white background behind it.


 
Trust me, that's how trans sets usually look


----------



## Aphrodite (May 23, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Love it. The fact his tattoo and scars are backwards in the avatar makes me giggle like  a dork.
> 
> Your second rep will be along after my 24cock block then i have to rep you for your hawt Naruko set



Yeah i have a habit of flipping my avies in a different direction then the sigs.. its like a habit lol.   



Darth Nihilus said:


> Trust me, that's how trans sets usually look



Oh i never seen then them that way before.


----------



## Izumi (May 23, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> What kind of request: Sig set
> Stock:
> 
> Border: No border
> ...



here ya go. 


*Spoiler*: __ 









if you want me to re do anything, please say so. my photoshop's kinda fcked up.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 23, 2009)

Well the sizes are all wrong, but thanks for the effort.

As well as one of the avatar pictures isn't fully trans.


----------



## Alex. (May 24, 2009)

*Nuriel*

*Spoiler*: __ 








Hope you like it. I did what I could.


----------



## Izumi (May 24, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Well the sizes are all wrong, but thanks for the effort.
> 
> As well as one of the avatar pictures isn't fully trans.



Ah, sorry about that. Someone can fix it for you if you want.


----------



## Nuriel (May 24, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> *Nuriel*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Very cute.  I like it thanks.  Will rep and credit.


----------



## Aphrodite (May 24, 2009)

Ok both sets are done and remember if you guys dont like them.. dont be afraid to say so and i will gladly redo them. 

Aizen Sosuke i did several versions of yours cause not sure what you really wanted so i tried doing them all lol.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 25, 2009)

Wow, you do amazing work Mystik, thanks.


----------



## Aphrodite (May 25, 2009)

Your welcome and i am glad you like it


----------



## Aphrodite (May 25, 2009)

Awww your welcome and i am glad you like them


----------



## Sima (May 25, 2009)

First time requesting here


Sig;- Make it pretty, with a nice solid border please, I need it within senior limits, but not too big please.

Avy;- I need a dotted border, just a head shot please, do whatever else you see fit, 150x150.


----------



## Alex. (May 25, 2009)

I'll do it if I may. 

Stock's awesome.


----------



## Sima (May 25, 2009)

Its fine with me if you do it.

and thanks, I just searched photobucket and it was there


----------



## Aphrodite (May 25, 2009)

Yeah it is a cute stock and you can find some good ones searching PB   

Kyoro beat me to it


----------



## Alex. (May 25, 2009)

Mystik we can both do it...and she'll chose the one she likes.


----------



## Alex. (May 25, 2009)

*Sayu Yagami*


----------



## Sima (May 25, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> *Sayu Yagami*



Oh wow, thats amazing

Thanks so much<3


----------



## Aphrodite (May 25, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> Mystik we can both do it...and she'll chose the one she likes.



Why yours looks great


----------



## Alex. (May 25, 2009)

Thank you. 

I bet yours would look even better.


----------



## .:Mario:. (May 27, 2009)

hi mystik, i would like to request a junior set:

tha sig, transparency please, and if u can add a 505 with mario like words it would be cool:



this one is the avy, u can do whatever u like with this one, just remenber to put sum round borders in it



thanks in advance


----------



## Aphrodite (May 27, 2009)

505 said:


> hi mystik, i would like to request a junior set:
> 
> tha sig, transparency please, and if u can add a 505 with mario like words it would be cool:
> 
> ...



ok i will get on it..


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2009)

Another request by me. 


Sig set
Border: No border
Style: Rounded
Signature Size: Max signature size.
Avatar size:150x150

I want the avatar of Zero's(Red guy in top right) face/torso.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kelsey (May 27, 2009)

could I have a trans'd set of this please? 

Stock (Cant you keep the Loveheart please?)

Thanks <3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 27, 2009)

I'll take that request.


----------



## Alex. (May 27, 2009)

Could I maybe do whips?
You can do Aizen's Miya.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 27, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> could I have a trans'd set of this please?
> 
> Stock (Cant you keep the Loveheart please?)
> 
> Thanks <3


 
I did what I could here 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kelsey (May 27, 2009)

The background is white?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 27, 2009)

I blurred it in a bit for the effects, probably why it came out with a white background after transing it


----------



## Kelsey (May 27, 2009)

>< Its ok Darth, I'll rep you for taking your time to do it


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 27, 2009)

Just credit me. I'm tired of rep at the moment


----------



## Aphrodite (May 27, 2009)

505 said:


> hi mystik, i would like to request a junior set
> 
> tha sig, transparency please, and if u can add a 505 with mario like words it would be cool
> 
> ...



Ok done and hope you like.. i did a trans of sig with and without border.. i also found a super mario brothers font since you wanted it for your request and did several avie versions.. if your not pleased let me know and i will gladly redo   





Darth Nihilus said:


> I blurred it in a bit for the effects, probably why it came out with a white background after transing it



Awwww Darth its ok.. you tried dont get a sad face.. i will give it a go myself. 



Whips♥ said:


> >< Its ok Darth, I'll rep you for taking your time to do it



Awwww thats sweet of you.. yeah he did his best.. i will give it a go myself also.


----------



## Aphrodite (May 27, 2009)

Ok Whips i gave your a set a go and this is what i came up with.. i have three sig versions and one avie.


----------



## .:Mario:. (May 28, 2009)

Mystik said:


> Ok done and hope you like.. i did a trans of sig with and without border.. i also found a super mario brothers font since you wanted it for your request and did several avie versions.. if your not pleased let me know and i will gladly redo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANK U Mystik, COOLEST SIG I WILL WEAR TILL NOW


----------



## Kelsey (May 28, 2009)

Thanks Mystik  <3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 28, 2009)

How did you get the "V" out from the tail?


----------



## JustPimpin (May 28, 2009)

Mystiks avatars and signatures kick ass


----------



## Aphrodite (May 28, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> Thanks Mystik  <3



Your welcome  



Darth Nihilus said:


> How did you get the "V" out from the tail?



I used the paint brush tool then after after i removed the V i used the clone stamp tool on a pattern of the tail where it was the same part as the V was and went over it so the part that i used the paint brush on had the same pattern as the rest if the tail.. basically paint brush and clone stamp tool.. i use those a lot when removing text and zoom in as much as you need to.



JustPimpin said:


> Mystiks avatars and signatures kick ass



lol JP.. i see you found my shop


----------



## JustPimpin (May 28, 2009)

Mystik said:


> lol JP.. i see you found my shop



 So this is where you have been hiding lol I was wondering where Mystik has gone off to  She never stops by and says hi anymore *sniff*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 28, 2009)

You'll have to educate me on that, because I'm a bit confused


----------



## Morphine (May 29, 2009)

Aphrodite, I have a wonderful stock for you to turn into a set! Do whatever you like, just keep House as an avatar. Rep + Cred.
​


----------



## Aphrodite (May 30, 2009)

ok sorry it took so long..  ... going to have to double post cause of to many images..

Aizen Sosuke yours is first and i made many different versions.. if you dont like it let me now and i will redo it.


----------



## Aphrodite (May 30, 2009)

Ok Morphine yours is next and again i made many different versions.. couldnt figure out what i wanted to do..

*Spoiler*: _Morphine_


----------



## Sephiroth (May 30, 2009)

No, it's perfect thanks.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 30, 2009)

*Request for Mystik/♥ Aphrodite ♥*
Avatar
Size: 150x150 and 170x170
Border: dotted and anything else that looks nice
Image: 

Signature
Size: Whatever you see fit
Border: Whatever you see fit 
Image: 
Other: Try to use some nice effects. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Yαriko (May 30, 2009)

make it pretty please<33


----------



## Morphine (May 30, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok Morphine yours is next and again i made many different versions.. couldnt figure out what i wanted to do..
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Morphine_



I love all versions! You are just way too god! Repped. (And will rep two more times for each version).
​


----------



## Aphrodite (May 30, 2009)

ok if you guys don't like them let me know and i will redo them.. also will have to double post.. again to many images  

*Spoiler*: _AliBaba_


----------



## Yαriko (May 30, 2009)

thanks a lot<333


----------



## Aphrodite (May 30, 2009)

remember if you dont like it let me know and i will redo and im glad you like them morphine but you dont have to rep me so many times its ok   





AliBaba said:


> thanks a lot<333



Your welcome  <3


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 30, 2009)

Interesting result and I like it. 

I forgot to ask, but could you add my name to the signature. "Brandon Heat" 
And if you want/can could you add some text to the 150x150 avy. "BH" 
And finally, I was wondering if you could reduce the size of the signature a bit. Its almost exceeding the size limit. 

Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Aphrodite (May 30, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> Interesting result and I like it.
> 
> I forgot to ask, but could you add my name to the signature. "Brandon Heat"
> And if you want/can could you add some text to the 150x150 avy. "BH"
> ...



Awww its no problem.. i would rather people say so i can fix it instead of people just settling with it.. if i dont know then i dont know what to fix.. hope this is ok and if not feel free to let me know


----------



## Cjones (May 30, 2009)

Request: Sig set

Stock: 

Size: Ava-150x150, Sig-450x400

Could you transparent the picture and for the avatar could you get as much as her face as you can.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 30, 2009)

It's perfect now. Thanks for the amazing set. Will have to rep you some more later.


----------



## Aphrodite (May 31, 2009)

I had such a hard time with her hair cause she had so many thin strips.. i did the best i could but if your not happy with it then let me know and i will redo it and try to see if i can get it better.   

*Spoiler*: _cjones8612_


----------



## Cjones (May 31, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> I had such a hard time with her hair cause she had so many thin strips.. i did the best i could but if your not happy with it then let me know and i will redo it and try to see if i can get it better.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _cjones8612_



Thanks it's great


----------



## Aphrodite (May 31, 2009)

Your welcome i am glad you liked it


----------



## .:Mario:. (May 31, 2009)

hi again, could u make me a set with this pic please, its junior sized btw:



could u make the set of the pic with round borders please
also, could u erase that webpage name and instead include the word "fan" below "arctic monkeys", but with the same style so it fits the pic kay, u can do whatever u want with the set apart from what i suggested, thanks in advance


----------



## Aphrodite (May 31, 2009)

Ok 505 this font i used was the only style i had that was close to the font used.. hope you like it and if not let me know and i will redo.. i did rounded for both and put a border on one set and the other set is rounded with no border.

*Spoiler*: _505_


----------



## Brian (May 31, 2009)

can you make a transparent avy for me, i keep failing at it, senior member size  if theres any problems let me know



im still drawing the sig so i'll post it when im done so you can have more of a challenge


----------



## .:Mario:. (May 31, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok 505 this font i used was the only style i had that was close to the font used.. hope you like it and if not let me know and i will redo.. i did rounded for both and put a border on one set and the other set is rounded with no border.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _505_



its ok, would have liked darker colors in what u added, but its cool i guess


----------



## Aphrodite (May 31, 2009)

~Brian~ said:


> can you make a transparent avy for me, i keep failing at it, senior member size  if theres any problems let me know
> 
> 
> 
> im still drawing the sig so i'll post it when im done so you can have more of a challenge



Ok tis done  





505 said:


> its ok, would have liked darker colors in what u added, but its cool i guess



Ok then i will redo it a little later.. with the background being dark i tried not to make it to dark and lighten it up some so it would stand out more.. but i will redo it later tonight.


----------



## .:Mario:. (May 31, 2009)

thanks in advance mystik


----------



## Brian (May 31, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok tis done



thanks Mystik your awesome


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 1, 2009)

505 said:


> thanks in advance mystik



Ok i hope this is ok.. i didnt want to go to much darker since the stock was already dark and i wanted the effects to stand out.





~Brian~ said:


> thanks Mystik your awesome



Awwww thanks Brian


----------



## .:Mario:. (Jun 2, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok i hope this is ok.. i didnt want to go to much darker since the stock was already dark and i wanted the effects to stand out.



*opens spoiler tag*


FUCKING GREAT, THANKS A LOT MYSTIK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 2, 2009)

505 said:


> *opens spoiler tag*
> 
> 
> FUCKING GREAT, THANKS A LOT MYSTIK!!!!!!!!!!



lol i am glad you like it   and your welcome  

*update*

I can do gifs now and the second post on the first page has some expamples and a template for how to request them on the first post.​


----------



## Izumi (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey Mystik, I can do gifs, but not from animes or anything, like for banners and whatever.
I'll show you some of my works, can you display them?

Just asking.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 2, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Hey Mystik, I can do gifs, but not from animes or anything, like for banners and whatever.
> I'll show you some of my works, can you display them?
> 
> Just asking.



Sure send them to me and i will put them in my second post


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 2, 2009)

Can you make the lines on this: (DENILSON MOVES TO VIETNAM) more refined, transparent it better, add some special effects and make it more round please?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 2, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> Can you make the lines on this: (Link removed) more refined, transparent it better, add some special effects and make it more round please?



I would but the link dont work.. it says url not found.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 2, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 3, 2009)

Im sorry all you gotta do is post a working link.


----------



## .:Mario:. (Jun 4, 2009)

dotted borders(dark red color), make the avy and set with this



junior size btw, thanks in advance mystik

Edit: forgot to add, do whatever u want with it too(i love your style btw), just remember to add dark colors, dark matices of blue and red would be cool thanks


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 4, 2009)

Stock: image
Type: Set
Avatar size: senior
Signature: nothing larger than 400px width
Text: none
Other: make it to your liking. I'd like an avatar focusing on that of both Aizen, Ukitake and Kyoraku. If its possible, do not reserve the image when making the avatars.

Thank you.​


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 4, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Stock: image
> Type: Set
> Avatar size: senior
> Signature: nothing larger than 400px width
> ...



The link isnt working.. saying its forbidden


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 4, 2009)

thats safebooru for ya  let me repload it


EDIT:


----------



## Sen (Jun 4, 2009)

Request for Mystik/Aphrodite 

Set Request (Avy/Sig)
Border: Dotted 
Style: Whatever works best for you 
Size: Senior size
Avy- 150x150
Sig- Nothing too large please <3

Extras: No text please.  Also, I've noticed when you make sets you tend to use the avy in a reversed direction (like flip the image).  It looks nice, but I'd personally like it to be in the same direction just because I'm kind of weird like that   I hope it's not too much trouble to ask ;__; 

Stock:
If it's okay, I'll give you several pictures and you can pick the best to make a set from.  Sorry the quality isn't better ;__;  But you're really talented, so I'm hoping you can work your magic here <3


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 










Thanks


----------



## Lucrecia (Jun 4, 2009)

Set request 

Transparency
Avatar: 150x150 with dotted borders
Size: Senior size

*Spoiler*: __ 









Thank you


----------



## Izumi (Jun 4, 2009)

Kalbim said:


> Set request
> 
> Transparency
> Avatar: 150x150 with dotted borders
> ...



I'll do this.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok guys remember if you dont like them let me know so i can redo them..  


*Spoiler*: _505_ 










*Spoiler*: _Hisagi_


----------



## Izumi (Jun 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Kalbim_ 








Credit, Rep's optional for me.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 4, 2009)

Remember dont like them let me know so i can redo them.


*Spoiler*: _Sen_


----------



## Slacker (Jun 4, 2009)

Mystik, can you do something with this?



I'd like a set, anything would be fine.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 4, 2009)

Stephanie you're just about awesome. Thanks.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 4, 2009)

Swine Flu said:


> Mystik, can you do something with this?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like a set, anything would be fine.



I will get to work on it  :ho



Hisagi said:


> Stephanie you're just about awesome. Thanks.



awwww thanks


----------



## .:Mario:. (Jun 5, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok guys remember if you dont like them let me know so i can redo them..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _505_



SOOOOOO AWESUM Mystik
THANKS YO


----------



## Sen (Jun 5, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Remember dont like them let me know so i can redo them.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sen_



Oh wow that's amazing 

I'm not even sure which to pick, it's hard since I really like them all 

Thanks  <33


----------



## Morphine (Jun 5, 2009)

Stock Request for Aphrodite: do whatever you want with it. Just make it bright, colourful and glowy. Lots of effects and stuff. Borders up to you. Rep + Cred.
​JjEm, turn of your signature please.


----------



## JjEm (Jun 5, 2009)

wow u seem really having a hard work on this one! keep up the good work guys!


----------



## JjEm (Jun 5, 2009)

*hello!!*

hello there..
can u create me a avi and a sig using this picture
i really noticed ur works were all nice! i hopE u can make me
a new and ineresting twist using whatever u want!!
i just want a * NEW* avi and a sig
thanks!!


----------



## Izumi (Jun 5, 2009)

^ Please turn off your sig. And no double posting. 
Then I'll do your request.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 5, 2009)

Guys im not strict on the signature thing yet since i cant even remember to turn mine off.. if its not something you do often then its hard to remember. Besides most do so lets not jump on the few who don't remember.

Im glad you liked them Sen


----------



## Izumi (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh sorry then, Jjem. :sweat

I'll do the request, then.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 5, 2009)

awwww its ok Izumi dont worry.. im glad to have you here helping me and now i have to do swine flu's request.  


edit: see i had to edit my post due to my signature again like always


----------



## Izumi (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks. And yeah, I do pity you sometimes. But lots of people love you.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 5, 2009)

awww thats sweet and thanks  

Ok

*Update*

Ok guys check the second post for examples of Izumi's animations which are very good by the way. So now we can do animations too. Yay ​


----------



## Izumi (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh my god Mystik. 
I wanna repwhore you as soon as I spread some rep.

Anyway, Jjem, I'm done with yours. 
I did some different versions, since it's such a nice artwork. Hope you like them.
Remember, if you think it's shitty crap, please tell me, I'll redo them.


*Spoiler*: _Jjem_


----------



## JjEm (Jun 5, 2009)

ohhh....im sorry aphrodite chan...i will not do it again.. sorry
sorry 

thanks to Izumi senpai!! i really loved it!! thank u very much!


----------



## Izumi (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm glad you like it. 
And don't call me Izumi-senpai. Just Izu or Izumi is nice.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice set Izumi..

Ok guys requests are done.. remember if you dont like them let me know and i will redo them with no problem.. and morphine if the glow on your sig is to much let me know and i will try and tone it down some.


*Spoiler*: _ Swine Flu_ 









*Spoiler*: _ Morphine_


----------



## Morphine (Jun 5, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Nice set Izumi..
> 
> Ok guys requests are done.. remember if you dont like them let me know and i will redo them with no problem.. *and morphine if the glow on your sig is to much let me know and i will try and tone it down some.*
> 
> ...



It's glowing just fine! Gonna use it right after my current set (got it earlier today ) Reps! Great work as always. (I think I should add you to my iAdore list!)
​


----------



## cheshire cat (Jun 5, 2009)

Izu can you make me a set out of this?



If you do I'll give you pasta.  pek


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 5, 2009)

Morphine said:


> It's glowing just fine! Gonna use it right after my current set (got it earlier today ) Reps! Great work as always. (I think I should add you to my iAdore list!)
> ​



awwww your as always to sweet and i am glad you liked it and i adore you too  

Izuma here is my request..

I just need a sig and animated.. you can animate however you want. I will need two one with text saying

Stephanie Loves Michael and the other sig saying Michael Loves Stephanie.

Only other specification i need is try to make the sig no bigger then 400x150 at the most. You can make it smaller if need be whatever suits you. I would also like it rounded if possible. Animate it however you like.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 5, 2009)

You are at my iAdore list now! Too cute. (link @ sig). Amd I really love all your work. It's so pretty. 
​


----------



## Izumi (Jun 5, 2009)

Burnt Marshmallows said:


> Izu can you make me a set out of this?
> 
> 
> 
> If you do I'll give you pasta.  pek



I like pastas. 
I'll do it right away. 



♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> awwww your as always to sweet and i am glad you liked it and i adore you too
> 
> Izuma here is my request..
> 
> ...



I'll get on to that as soon as I'm done with BM's request.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 5, 2009)

@ Morphine your to sweet and i love doing requests for you and i am glad you appreciate them   

@ Izumi thank you.. i hope you get more animation requests cause they are awesome and i replaced your banner on the first post cause it owned mine big time


----------



## Izumi (Jun 5, 2009)

I did yours. Hope you like them, hun. 
And if you hate it, tell me, I'll redo them.


*Spoiler*: _Burnt Marshmallows_ 








Now to do your request, Mystik. 
And thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 5, 2009)

set plz and thank you :3
anyone can do it cuz i luv yu both .
 curved border
avatar - 125x125, curved border.


----------



## Slacker (Jun 5, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Nice set Izumi..
> 
> Ok guys requests are done.. remember if you dont like them let me know and i will redo them with no problem.. and morphine if the glow on your sig is to much let me know and i will try and tone it down some.
> 
> ...



Fucking awesome, thanks.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 5, 2009)

sweets. said:


> set plz and thank you :3
> anyone can do it cuz i luv yu both .
> curved border
> avatar - 125x125, curved border.


 
I'll take this request.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 5, 2009)

Here you go, Mystik.
Sorry if it sucks, if you hate it, I'll redo it. 


*Spoiler*: _Mystik_


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 5, 2009)

Swine Flu said:


> Fucking awesome, thanks.



Your welcome i am rather happy with the outcome of that set  



Darth Nihilus said:


> I'll take this request.



Okies   



Izumi said:


> Here you go, Mystik.
> Sorry if it sucks, if you hate it, I'll redo it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Mystik_



Looks great.. do you think you could slow the text down some.. its goes a tad to fast and if not thats fine how you have it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, I feel like working today. I have some splatter brushes that I'd like to test out sommore


----------



## cheshire cat (Jun 5, 2009)

Izumi said:


> I did yours. Hope you like them, hun.
> And if you hate it, tell me, I'll redo them.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much Izu!  If I could I would rep you three times at once. pek

Eat pasta in bed with me.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 5, 2009)

Request: Set

Stock: 

I would like the ava to be of her face.

Size. Ava-150x150
Sig-400x400

Sig to be transparent.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 5, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Yeah, I feel like working today. I have some splatter brushes that I'd like to test out sommore



awesome and yes splatter brushes are <3



Burnt Marshmallows said:


> Thanks so much Izu!  If I could I would rep you three times at once. pek
> 
> Eat pasta in bed with me.



 

it did look good  



cjones8612 said:


> Request: Set
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



i got this one   :ho


----------



## Izumi (Jun 5, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Looks great.. do you think you could slow the text down some.. its goes a tad to fast and if not thats fine how you have it.



No problem, Mystik.

Here I'll edit the time. If it's still to fast, tell me so.


*Spoiler*: __ 











Burnt Marshmallows said:


> Thanks so much Izu!  If I could I would rep you three times at once. pek
> 
> Eat pasta in bed with me.



No problem. 
You can raep me all you want.

Will do.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 5, 2009)

Izumi said:


> No problem, Mystik.
> 
> Here I'll edit the time. If it's still to fast, tell me so.
> 
> ...



Nope its perfect now.. thank you  

i will put it in my sig tomorrow cause i am to sleepy right now and going to get some rest and will work on my request tomorrow. Sweet dreams gaiz


----------



## Izumi (Jun 5, 2009)

No problem, Mystik. 

Good night.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 6, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> Request: Set
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...




This was actually pretty easy.. the pic was already trans'ed so all i had to do was make the avie and resize the sig   

*Spoiler*: _cjones8612_


----------



## Cjones (Jun 6, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> This was actually pretty easy.. the pic was already trans'ed so all i had to do was make the avie and resize the sig
> 
> *Spoiler*: _cjones8612_



Thank you very much 

Edit: Actually could you make it bigger?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 6, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> Edit: Actually could you make it bigger?



Sure no problem.. hope this is ok


----------



## Pepper (Jun 6, 2009)

A request for whoever is free <33,



Avy: 150x150
Sig: Prettyful

Will give loff.


----------



## Innocence (Jun 6, 2009)

can anyone here do video gifs?

*avatar* - 150x150
Opera 9.6
1 pixel black border
1:31 - 1:45

epic scene


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 6, 2009)

never got my request


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 6, 2009)

I'll let Mystik do it. I have things to do today anyways, sorry


----------



## Cjones (Jun 6, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Sure no problem.. hope this is ok



Yes it is thank ya.


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 6, 2009)

sweets. said:


> set plz and thank you :3
> anyone can do it cuz i luv yu both .
> curved border
> avatar - 125x125, curved border.


..................


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 6, 2009)

Pepper said:


> A request for whoever is free <33,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Innocence said:


> can anyone here do video gifs?
> 
> *avatar* - 150x150
> see it here
> ...





sweets. said:


> ..................




Sorry sweets i will get on yours in a little bit.. sorry for the wait i thought someone else was doing it.

Yes innocence we do gifs and i will have it done today and pepper yours will be done too... 

Sorry for the wait guys i truly am


----------



## Innocence (Jun 6, 2009)

allright thanks mystik
just waiting now, internet was screwing up


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 6, 2009)

pek it's okay ~


----------



## Izumi (Jun 6, 2009)

I'll do sweets' then, since you're too busy with the other requests.
Or do you want to do it?


----------



## Morphine (Jun 6, 2009)

Request for Izumi-chan 

Trans + Resize of the sig and an avatar of each - 150 x 150. Naruko from lower so you don't get Sasuke in. Sasuke - upper left so we have little Naruko. Borders of the avatars: up to you. No sig border. Don't keep the artist's signature.  Other things - books, sheets of paper and speech bubbles should stay. Rep + Cred.
​


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 6, 2009)

Izumi said:


> I'll do sweets' then, since you're too busy with the other requests.
> Or do you want to do it?



Thats fine you can do sweets and morphines specially sweets cause they have waited long enough and i will get started on innocense and pepper's.. thanks izumi.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 6, 2009)

Innocence said:


> allright thanks mystik
> just waiting now, internet was screwing up



Ok here is your avie.. it took me a while to figure how to lower the file size for avies wise lol but i figured it out.   

Let me know if its moving to slow and i will speed it up a bit..



and pepper your next and sweets if Izumi dont have yours posted by the time i am done with peppers i will get on yours myself. Im trying to wait and see if she does it first.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 7, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Thats fine you can do sweets and morphines specially sweets cause they have waited long enough and i will get started on innocense and pepper's.. thanks izumi.



Ok, Mystik. 

I'm done with sweets. Hope you like them.

*Spoiler*: _sweets_


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 7, 2009)

pek pek looks like i'm going to have a set change, that is beautiful <3
thank you izumi :3


----------



## Izumi (Jun 7, 2009)

No problem, sweets. I'm glad you like it. 

I'm doing yours now, Morphine.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 7, 2009)

Here you go Morphine. 
Hope you like it. If you don't, do tell and I'll redo it.


*Spoiler*: _Morphine_


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 7, 2009)

Ok done with pepper's request.. if you dont like it lemme know and i will change it

*Spoiler*: _Pepper_


----------



## Izumi (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow Mystik you're really awesome at set-making.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 7, 2009)

awww thanks but i have been doing it for a long time so experience pays off  , but your not so bad yourself so give yourself credit too.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 7, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Here you go Morphine.
> Hope you like it. If you don't, do tell and I'll redo it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Morphine_



Wow! It's soo pretty! Need to spread to rep you tough (snatched one of your pretty sets in giveaway). : ) Gonna use later on today. 

​


----------



## Izumi (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks Mystik. 

And no problem, Morphine. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 7, 2009)

It is very pretty and just how I imagined it.
EDIT( So I Don't Spam): You are very good at set making my dear. 
​


----------



## Izumi (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks so much.


----------



## Rampage (Jun 7, 2009)

hey could i please have this pic resized to a 125 by 125 avatar
could you add a dotted boarder..square shape, and any effect eg.. sparkle's lol that you think would look good 

thanks


----------



## Izumi (Jun 7, 2009)

I'll do that for you.

EDIT: Here it is. Hope you like it. If you don't, please tell me and I'll redo them.


----------



## Rampage (Jun 7, 2009)

Izumi said:


> I'll do that for you.
> 
> EDIT: Here it is. Hope you like it. If you don't, please tell me and I'll redo them.




they look awesome thanks!


----------



## Rampage (Jun 7, 2009)

hey could you make a sig with the same avatar effect i have..could you put a dotted boarder again
about the size  could you do something within the limits lol


----------



## Izumi (Jun 7, 2009)

Okay I'm done with it.


----------



## Rampage (Jun 7, 2009)

that looks awesome thanks! loove it!


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm thinking of changing my set soon, probably of Soul from Soul Eater, I just have to find one I like. I will be back when I find one


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi 


*Spoiler*: __ 







Could you make me an ava from this?

150x150, dotted border with some kind of effect (just do what you think looks kewl)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pepper (Jun 7, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok done with pepper's request.. if you dont like it lemme know and i will change it
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Pepper_



Oh, that's gorgeous. Fantastic. Reps. :3


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 7, 2009)

JustPimpin said:


> I'm thinking of changing my set soon, probably of Soul from Soul Eater, I just have to find one I like. I will be back when I find one



Cool can't wait  



Sasuke said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Here you go and if you don't like them let me know and i will gladly redo them. 


*Spoiler*: _Sasuke_ 











Pepper said:


> Oh, that's gorgeous. Fantastic. Reps. :3



Glad you like them


----------



## Daron (Jun 8, 2009)

Can you make me an avvy out of this please? No real specifications except for size 125x125. I'd like to see your personal creativity with this.
Thank you.


----------



## Merv The Perv (Jun 8, 2009)

*Request*: Signature
*Stock*: 
*Border*: Solid
*Style*: Rounded
*Size*: Junior
*Extras*: Just add a few fireworks in the background, say the art belongs to Utena83 and Octogone, and then put Kiba X Hanabi Fc in any color you think fits best.  You can give it to me whenever you want, and you can take all the time you want!


----------



## Izumi (Jun 8, 2009)

Daron said:


> Can you make me an avvy out of this please? No real specifications except for size 125x125. I'd like to see your personal creativity with this.
> Thank you.





Merv The Perv said:


> *Request*: Signature
> *Stock*:
> *Border*: Solid
> *Style*: Rounded
> ...



I'll do my best on these.


----------



## Krix (Jun 8, 2009)

A request for Mystik. :3



A signature, Within junior limitations. <3 125x125 and all. 
On my avatar, somewhere on it, please make it say "Hime" without the " of course. <3 
You may do the borders on however it may look best as, rounded or dotted. <3

Please and thank you.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 8, 2009)

Request for Izumi  

Set:  Signature and Avatar
Senior Size

I don't really have much preference.  Whatever looks nice will be great!


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 8, 2009)

Stock: avatar // signature
Type: Set
Avatar size: senior
Signature: nothing larger than 400px width
Text: none
Other: make it awesome, but not too overpowering


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 8, 2009)

Set please.



Avie: Of Hinata's face, dotted border around it.

Sig: Resize it, and put a dotted border around it.

Will rep and cred. Also make it awesome. But not too awesome.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 8, 2009)

Hime said:


> A request for Mystik. :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hisagi said:


> Stock: avatar // signature
> Type: Set
> Avatar size: senior
> Signature: nothing larger than 400px width
> ...





Hyuga Hinata said:


> Set please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will work on these three since your already doing three Izumi


----------



## Izumi (Jun 8, 2009)

Daron, I'm done with yours, but now my Photoshop is really screwed up and it's damn slow. 

So if you hate, tell me and maybe my PS would respond to me and I'll redo it.


*Spoiler*: _Daron_ 









MTP, since my Photoshop is totally screwed, I just did a little animation, and made a night effect since you wanted fireworks. 
The animation is actually just to cover up my damn stupidity.

Anyway here it is. Tell me if you hate it and I'll redo it again.


*Spoiler*: _Merv the Perv_ 









*@Nuriel*; I'll start with yours now.

*@Mystik*; Thanks so much for being here.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, I was oing to have you do one for me but I think I foudn (damn keyboard keeps sticking) the perfect set wihout you having to do one for me... but next time I'll definitely let you take care of it, mystik


----------



## Izumi (Jun 8, 2009)

Next time please turn off your sig, thank you. 

Nuriel, I'm done with yours. I suppose the fan art is damn cute and I did it in different versions. Hope you like them all. /amuse


*Spoiler*: _Nuriel_ 

















I'm done for now. If you're having trouble, Mystik, let me know and I'll help you. ^^


----------



## Merv The Perv (Jun 8, 2009)

Izumi said:


> MTP, since my Photoshop is totally screwed, I just did a little animation, and made a night effect since you wanted fireworks.
> The animation is actually just to cover up my damn stupidity.
> 
> Anyway here it is. Tell me if you hate it and I'll redo it again.
> ...




It's beautiful!  pek 

I will love you forever!   You're the most awesome artist I know!


----------



## Daron (Jun 8, 2009)

Nifty, I'll be back once I get the "senior" status. Thanks Izumi.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 9, 2009)

Merv The Perv said:


> It's beautiful!  pek
> 
> I will love you forever!   You're the most awesome artist I know!



Glad you like it. And thanks for the compliment. 



Daron said:


> Nifty, I'll be back once I get the "senior" status. Thanks Izumi.



It's gonna be long until you'll be a senior. 
No problem anyway. I'll wait for you.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 9, 2009)

lol Izumi couldnt of picked a better shop partner then you and i am finally done and sorry it took so long 

Remember guys if you dont like them let me know and i will gladly redo them.


*Spoiler*: _Hime_ 












*Spoiler*: _Hyuga Hinata_ 









*Spoiler*: _Hisagi_


----------



## Soldier (Jun 9, 2009)

Transparency please, just the white _backround_.

Resize for sig and 150x150 avatar? Nifty border on the avatar, please.
If you wouldn'tmind, could you also do a set with effects?


----------



## .:Mario:. (Jun 9, 2009)

mystik, make me a set out of this please



please use dark colours and remove the kidiness from it ok, u can do whatever u want with it besides that.
make avas from the three guys faces
Junior set btw, thanks in advance


----------



## Izumi (Jun 9, 2009)

Soldier said:


> Transparency please, just the white _backround_.
> 
> Resize for sig and 150x150 avatar? Nifty border on the avatar, please.
> If you wouldn'tmind, could you also do a set with effects?



I'll do this tomorrow.

And oh my god, Mystik, you've got to give me all your brushes and the textures you have!


----------



## Krix (Jun 9, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hime_



HOLY-  
I love you.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 9, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Next time please turn off your sig, thank you.
> 
> Nuriel, I'm done with yours. I suppose the fan art is damn cute and I did it in different versions. Hope you like them all. /amuse
> 
> ...



Thank you.  I love them all.  I will credit when used.  I'll rep you when I can, I have to spread first.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 9, 2009)

Whats not to like, its not too boyish not to girlish.

Very nice style, actually. Thanks. Repping now


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 9, 2009)

Holy fuck, I think I love you now
Thanks ♥ Aphrodite ♥


----------



## Sima (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a request~<3

Stock: Chelsea make 45 mil Aguero bid

Avy;- I actually need two, I need one of both people. 150x150

Sig;- With in senior limits, but not too big. Do what you see fit to it, and take out the text.


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 9, 2009)

Transparency request

Can you get rid of the text as well.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

I'll do that. :]


----------



## Izumi (Jun 9, 2009)

Here Soldier I did yours.
If you think it's overboard (I was trying out different methods and techniques with my Photoshop), please tell me, I'll redo it.


*Spoiler*: _Soldier_


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

*:ZigZag*


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jun 9, 2009)

What kind of request: Sig set 
Stock: 
Border: Dotted 
Style: Rounded 
Size: Junior
Extras: If you could put text in the signature only, I'd be happy. Perferably with a mixture of Gold and Yellow font? Could it say "AmberShipping, a mixture of Gold and Yellow" or something along those lines?


----------



## Cjones (Jun 9, 2009)

Request: Set

Stock: 

Could you make the sig 450x450 and give it rounded borders.

For the avi can you cut out Tsunade's face and make it 150x150 also with rounded borders. Also do you think you can take the words off?


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 9, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *:ZigZag*



Can you crop out some of the empty space plz

thnx


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

:]


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you.

Oh, sorry, I've got to spread rep


----------



## Izumi (Jun 10, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> I have a request~<3
> 
> Stock: linguitsic
> 
> ...





JasonKunxx said:


> What kind of request: Sig set
> Stock: linguitsic
> Border: Dotted
> Style: Rounded
> ...



I'll do these.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 10, 2009)

have fun with it


----------



## Izumi (Jun 10, 2009)

Done. /faint

SY, sorry if what I give you isn't what you expected. I was experimenting and IMO it kinda looks good. But if you hate it I'll redo it. Same goes for you, Jasonkunxx.


*Spoiler*: _Sayu Yagami_ 
















*Spoiler*: _Jasonkunxx_


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 10, 2009)

I would like to request another one if its not much trouble, here it is


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 10, 2009)

.:Mario:. said:


> mystik, make me a set out of this please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok here ya go and hope you like it.. if not you know the routine lol


*Spoiler*: _Pooh_ 












Izumi said:


> And oh my god, Mystik, you've got to give me all your brushes and the textures you have!



awww just go to deviant art and search photoshop brushes and a buttload will come up and then when your done finding the brushes you want go and search textures and a buttload will come up.. thats where i get all my brushes and textures.



Hime said:


> HOLY-
> I love you.



awwww glad you liked it  



Hisagi said:


> Whats not to like, its not too boyish not to girlish.
> 
> Very nice style, actually. Thanks. Repping now



Thanks i loved the way the sig and avie came out too  



Hyuga Hinata said:


> Holy fuck, I think I love you now
> Thanks ♥ Aphrodite ♥



awwww your so sweet.. actually yours gave me a hard time but i managed to pull through and loved the out come myself   

up next: cjones8612


----------



## cheshire cat (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey guys..finally got a good SN pic lol.



Can you make a set out of this please? pek Cookies for everyone!


----------



## Izumi (Jun 10, 2009)

I love cookies! 
I'll do that for you.


----------



## Sima (Jun 10, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Done. /faint
> 
> SY, sorry if what I give you isn't what you expected. I was experimenting and IMO it kinda looks good. But if you hate it I'll redo it. Same goes for you, Jasonkunxx.
> 
> ...



Omg! I love both of those, I don't know which one I wanna use

Thanks so much.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 10, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Omg! I love both of those, I don't know which one I wanna use
> 
> Thanks so much.



Glad you like it. 

Marshmallows-chaan~ 
I'm done with yours, I hope you like it and it isn't screwed. 
If you hate it, I'll gladly redo it.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jun 10, 2009)

I love the sets you made me, however could you rescale that avatars to 130 x 130 and change the text color for the signature to orange? Hope you don't mind me using them on another site?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 10, 2009)

Ok cjones i hope you like it.. i kinda had to improvise some to get the size you wanted.. with the size of the image it was kinda hard.. also i didnt understand the avie cause you said you wanted Tsunade cut out but you didnt say if you wanted the avie of her so i made an avie of her and then an avie of Jiraiya and Oro together. Let me know if you dont like it and i will redo it.   


*Spoiler*: __ 












Up next:
Zeal


----------



## Morphine (Jun 10, 2009)

Avatar please. 150 x 150, Make it pretty, Aphrodite my dear <3


----------



## Cjones (Jun 10, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok cjones i hope you like it.. i kinda had to improvise some to get the size you wanted.. with the size of the image it was kinda hard.. also i didnt understand the avie cause you said you wanted Tsunade cut out but you didnt say if you wanted the avie of her so i made an avie of her and then an avie of Jiraiya and Oro together. Let me know if you dont like it and i will redo it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sorry should have explained it more , but you that's exactly what I wanted. Thank you it looks great I'd rep you a thousand times if I could.


----------



## Soldier (Jun 10, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Here Soldier I did yours.
> If you think it's overboard (I was trying out different methods and techniques with my Photoshop), please tell me, I'll redo it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Soldier_



It's not overboard, I actually really like it, but... I'm not exactly one for pink...


----------



## Bradbot (Jun 10, 2009)

can someone plz make a set out of this pic of naruto only


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 10, 2009)

Zeal said:


> have fun with it



Here you go Michael   

*Spoiler*: __ 










Zeal said:


> I would like to request another one if its not much trouble, here it is





Morphine said:


> Avatar please. 150 x 150, Make it pretty, Aphrodite my dear <3





WinterEvening said:


> can someone plz make a set out of this pic of naruto only



I will do these three a little later.. i want to take a nap for a couple hours since i got next to no sleep last night but i will get started on them as soon as i wake up.


----------



## Sima (Jun 10, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sayu Yagami_



 sorry to bother you sooo soon, but could you resize this avy for me...

I actually need it 125x125.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 10, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> sorry to bother you sooo soon, but could you resize this avy for me...
> 
> I actually need it 125x125.



Here you go i resized it for you


----------



## Sima (Jun 10, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Here you go i resized it for you



Thanks sooo much.


----------



## xEzekiel15 (Jun 10, 2009)

Request please <33



I would like a signature from this.
Just a transparency please, oh! and make it pretty looking.
And if it isn't too much to ask, could you add text saying:

In big letters: Haruno Sakura
Then underneath in small letters: One badass Kunoichi

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease? I will rep you and credit you.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 10, 2009)

Soldier said:


> It's not overboard, I actually really like it, but... I'm not exactly one for pink...



 I'm so sorry. What colour do you like? I can redo it for you.



xEzekiel15 said:


> Request please <33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll do this later.



JasonKunxx said:


> I love the sets you made me, however could you rescale that avatars to 130 x 130 and change the text color for the signature to orange? Hope you don't mind me using them on another site?



Sure do, I'll finish all these later. As long as you credit and rep me.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 10, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Here you go Michael
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





WOW, thats awesome

oh and scratch that Madara one, I would like to request this one instead


----------



## Soldier (Jun 10, 2009)

Izumi said:


> I'm so sorry. What colour do you like? I can redo it for you.


I feel bad for making you redo it, but I really like it. ):

I like red and.. well, grayscale.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 11, 2009)

Here they are guys, sorry it took so long. I was reading mangas /sweat

Hope you like them all, but if you hate it, please tell me and I'll redo it.


*Spoiler*: _xEzekiel15_ 












Jason, sorry I couldn't change the text to orange, my photoshop it's screwed now. /sag


*Spoiler*: _JasonKunxx_ 











Hope this is what you want, Soldier-kun. 


*Spoiler*: _Soldier_ 










Rep & Cred. <3


----------



## cheshire cat (Jun 11, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Glad you like it.
> 
> Marshmallows-chaan~
> I'm done with yours, I hope you like it and it isn't screwed.
> ...



Thanks so much Izu-chan! It isn't screwed I'm glad you used green! it brings back so much memories! Its perfect. pek But the avi doesn't work, it says "This PNG image has the incorrect file extension." I don't think PNG doesn't work.. sorry..


----------



## Izumi (Jun 11, 2009)

Burnt Marshmallows said:


> Thanks so much Izu-chan! It isn't screwed I'm glad you used green!/iria it brings back so much memories! Its perfect. /ohpek But the avi doesn't work, it says "This PNG image has the incorrect file extension." I don't think PNG doesn't work../ano sorry..



I'm so glad you love it, Marshmallows-chan! 
I used green because of their hair colours.
Yellow + Blue = Green. 

Oh, the PNG file doesn't work? 
I'll try to fix that.


*Spoiler*: __ 








Try it now.


----------



## cheshire cat (Jun 11, 2009)

I tried it, it doesn't work, but it still says "This PNG image has the incorrect file extension."

I don't care anyways, I've still got the perfect signature that brings back year 7 memories. pek

Thanks so much Izu~

pekpekpekpekpekpekpek Can't stop peking....


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok guys sorry it took so long and remember if you dont like them let me know and i will gladly redo them.



*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 









*Spoiler*: _WinterEvening_ 










Michael i will do yours tomorrow i need some rest   <3

Here Burnt Marshmallows i tried resaving them also.. see if they work now.


----------



## Bradbot (Jun 11, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok guys sorry it took so long and remember if you dont like them let me know and i will gladly redo them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



these are amazing     Thank you very much


----------



## cheshire cat (Jun 11, 2009)

They work noaws. Thanks so much Aphro. , thanks so much for the set izu! pekpek


----------



## Izumi (Jun 11, 2009)

Burnt Marshmallows said:


> I tried it, it doesn't work, but it still says "This PNG image has the incorrect file extension."
> 
> I don't care anyways, I've still got the perfect signature that brings back year 7 memories. /ohpek
> 
> ...



 Sorry I couldn't do anything, Marshmallows-chan.
But thanks and no problem anyways. Thanks so much for the peks! 



♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Here Burnt Marshmallows i tried resaving them also.. see if they work now.



Mystik! You've gotta tell me what you did to make BM's avas work. 



Burnt Marshmallows said:


> They work noaws. Thanks so much Aphro. , thanks so much for the set izu! pekpek



No problem again, Marshmallows-chan! pek


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 11, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Michael i will do yours tomorrow i need some rest   <3



thanks babe


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 11, 2009)

You did such a magnificent job last time that I was wondering if I could request another? :3


150x150 with some kind of kewl effect, please


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 11, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Mystik! You've gotta tell me what you did to make BM's avas work.



Well when i saved them to my comp they had .jpg in the file name so if you were trying to save them as a .png you ended up having two file extensions in the name. So when burnt tried to use them it messed up the code to the extension cause it had two and didnt know which to use. So basically it was confused lol. When i went to save it as a png i had to erase the .jpg out of the file name on both and then save it as a .png



Zeal said:


> thanks babe



Your welcome Michael



Sasuke said:


> You did such a magnificent job last time that I was wondering if I could request another? :3
> 
> 
> 150x150 with some kind of kewl effect, please



ok i will get on this in just a little while


----------



## Soldier (Jun 11, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Hope this is what you want, Soldier-kun.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Soldier_
> ...



Perfect <3 Thank you so much Izumi~


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 11, 2009)

ok done with the requests.. if you guys dont like them let me know and i will redo them pek


*Spoiler*: _Michael_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sasuke_


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 11, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> ok done with the requests.. if you guys dont like them let me know and i will redo them pek
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Michael_



thanks Babe


----------



## Morphine (Jun 11, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok guys sorry it took so long and remember if you dont like them let me know and i will gladly redo them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! They are lovely. Reps.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 11, 2009)

Zeal said:


> thanks Babe



Your welcome babe  



Morphine said:


> Thank you! They are lovely. Reps.



I am glad you like them


----------



## Rampage (Jun 11, 2009)

hey for this pic could you, remove everything except goku siting in his chair, and a little bit of sand under his chair, so basically transparent, with a boarder, dotted line and maybe a little sunny effect in the top corner
sorry for asking alot 
if you want me to reduce anything from the list then just say, 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 11, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Hey guys, I'm about to make quite a big request so no matter how the sig and ava turns out I'll give lots of rep and cred
> 
> Can I have a sig out of all these people, all in one sig though...(use any colours you see fit) and an avatar incorporating the same colour scheme but just with Luffy in it and my name.
> 
> ...



I will give it my best shot.. with all the people i will try to make it look good and*edit* nevermind it worked.



uzumaki lee said:


> hey for this pic could you, remove everything except goku siting in his chair, and a little bit of sand under his chair, so basically transparent, with a boarder, dotted line and maybe a little sunny effect in the top corner
> sorry for asking alot
> if you want me to reduce anything from the list then just say,
> 
> ...



I will get this one too


----------



## God Movement (Jun 11, 2009)

I've updated the pictures on them so if you take a look it should be fine, thanks a lot for all your efforts


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 11, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> I've updated the pictures on them so if you take a look it should be fine, thanks a lot for all your efforts



No prob.. i will work on them both a little later today.. i will try to make it look as less cluttered as possible.. note i said try but i will do my best to make it look good


----------



## God Movement (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh I forgot to say what text I want on it, can you write 88 movement somewhere on it and POWER 6. Sorry.


----------



## Juli (Jun 11, 2009)

Request for Mystik/Aphrodite..



150 x 200 Avy with black dotted borders or round borders like in my current one please. Whatever you think looks best. Rest is all up to you, surprise me..


----------



## .:Mario:. (Jun 11, 2009)

thanks for the purple awesome set steph


----------



## Izumi (Jun 11, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Well when i saved them to my comp they had .jpg in the file name so if you were trying to save them as a .png you ended up having two file extensions in the name. So when burnt tried to use them it messed up the code to the extension cause it had two and didnt know which to use. So basically it was confused lol. When i went to save it as a png i had to erase the .jpg out of the file name on both and then save it as a .png



Oh now I suppose I understand. Thanks so much, Mystik. 

Oh, Mystik, I won't be going to work for five days, starting tomorrow, so I wanna work to my fullest today, can I take Juli's and UL's requests? 



Soldier said:


> Perfect <3 Thank you so much Izumi~ /glomp



Glad you love it.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 11, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Oh now I suppose I understand. Thanks so much, Mystik.
> 
> Oh, Mystik, I won't be going to work for five days, starting tomorrow, so I wanna work to my fullest today, can I take Juli's and UL's requests?
> 
> ...



Then that leaves me with one request.. i had plans for UL and i want juli's since she requested me.. you want to try 88's and maybe animate it.. like animate the characters appearing one by one then his text appearing last.. that will give you some work since you have to render some of the stocks.

or you can take UL's and 88's and leave me juli's



.:Mario:. said:


> thanks for the purple awesome set steph



Your welcome Pooh


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 11, 2009)

A request for only ♥ Aphrodite ♥ to do, please.



Avief her face's please. And make it prettifull.

Sig: Do what you like as long as you make it big enough to fit in the corner. Oh yea make it prettuful to.

And on both the sig and avie somewhere put "Sakura" without the " of course and make it in pink please.

Rep and cred will be given.


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 11, 2009)

Request for Aphorodite (btw, did you get that username from a book? House of Night maybe? ) 


*Spoiler*: _pic_ 





or: 




125x125 around both Tenten's and Neji's faces.
Sig text: ネジテン (curved or dotted border, doesn't matter)

(: Thanks.


----------



## xEzekiel15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Here they are guys, sorry it took so long. I was reading mangas /sweat
> 
> Hope you like them all, but if you hate it, please tell me and I'll redo it.
> 
> ...



This is amazing! Thank you Izumi! I love youuuuuuuu! <3333 Rep & credit for sure.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 12, 2009)

xEzekiel15 said:


> This is amazing! Thank you Izumi! I love youuuuuuuu! <3333 Rep & credit for sure.



Glad you like it. ^_^

Mystik, I'm damn sorry, but my photoshop 'crashed' and I need to re-upload it from my Adobe CD. 
So I am able to do only UL's request. 
Please forgive me. I can't do 88's now. And I'm leaving later. 


*Spoiler*: _Uzumaki Lee_ 










I'm sorry, Mystik.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 12, 2009)

Ok then i will do it... i will add it to my list. Its ok and i just noticed the sakura sig you did it looks great. I thought you only did a trans. Nice job though.


----------



## Rampage (Jun 12, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Glad you like it. ^_^
> 
> Mystik, I'm damn sorry, but my photoshop 'crashed' and I need to re-upload it from my Adobe CD.
> So I am able to do only UL's request.
> ...


awesome i love it thanks!!!!!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 12, 2009)

Ok 88 i hope you like it.. i tried my best to make it look good but with so many renders its really hard. If you don't like it let me know and i will do my best to redo it.

*Spoiler*: _88 Movement_ 









Juli i think you wanted avies only and i made 4 different ones.. i also made a sig not sure if you wanted one but if you want the sig to let me know and i will post it. If you don't like the way these avie's look then please let me know and i will redo them.

*Spoiler*: _Juli_ 














Hyuga Hinata and sweets. both of your sets will be up next. I havent forgotten about you. I just have things going on at my house to so i am kinda off and on. Sorry its taking so long.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 12, 2009)

Could you also make a banner out of this with a little animation, do what you like on the animation part. But somewhere on it put the NaruHina fan club. Make it bannertastic!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 12, 2009)

Hyuga Hinata said:


> Could you also make a banner out of this with a little animation, do what you like on the animation part. But somewhere on it put the NaruHina fan club. Make it bannertastic!



I can try my best but i probably wont do much to the pic since its awesome already  lol  

Is there a certain size you would like it to be


----------



## Izumi (Jun 12, 2009)

Mystik, I'm still here, surprisingly. Can I do the banner? I'm an expert on making banners. 
And plus I really wanna be some help before I leave.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 12, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Mystik, I'm still here, surprisingly. Can I do the banner? I'm an expert on making banners.
> And plus I really wanna be some help before I leave.



Oh thank god and yes.. im ok with animation but your much better lol.. sure go at it


----------



## Izumi (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you! I'm done with it anyway. 



If you don't like it, Hinata, I'll redo it. And please credit me, rep is optional.


----------



## Krix (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey Mystik, can you make me an avatar (only an avatar) out of:



this, please? <333

thank you.


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 12, 2009)

(; alrite, i'm still waitin'


----------



## JjEm (Jun 12, 2009)

hello there..could u do me a favor please??
could i make an another request?? coz i find this thread more active than the other ones..especially it has more beautiful designs


i would like u too do me a *SIG* and an *AVI* for this one
just make it more beautiful by adding special effects to it!! 
could u add a background color to it too??



thankssss


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 12, 2009)

Okay Hyuga Hinata and sweets. i am done with your requests and sorry it took so long.  

If you guys dont like them let me know and i will gladly redo them. Hime i will get on your avie tomorrow i need to get some rest since i got next to none last night. Im sorry i will have it done tomorrow.  


*Spoiler*: _Hyuga Hinata_ 










*Spoiler*: _sweets._


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 12, 2009)

Senior size me. I have to say your style of sets is... 

I can't even explain it, seriously. 

Surprise me, like you always do 


Dotted borders, no rounded, just to be specific.


----------



## Daron (Jun 13, 2009)

Two Avvy Requests plz.
A new version of my current avatar (see left side for avatar)

And

Avvy from this:

125x125

Make it creative and awesome. 

please & thank you.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 13, 2009)

Daron said:


> Two Avvy Requests plz.
> A new version of my current avatar (see left side for avatar)
> 
> And
> ...


 
I'll have this done later, probably tomorrow.


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 13, 2009)

i adore it ! pek thank you so much, ilu


----------



## JjEm (Jun 13, 2009)

JjEm said:


> hello there..could u do me a favor please??
> could i make an another request?? coz i find this thread more active than the other ones..especially it has more beautiful designs
> 
> 
> ...



how about mine?


----------



## Krix (Jun 13, 2009)

It's alright dear <33 i'll be waiting; take your time.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 13, 2009)

JjEm said:


> how about mine?



Here you go. I did only one version though, sorry. 
Hope you like it anyway, if you don't like it, ask Mystik to redo it, I'll be leaving later. Sorry Mystik. 


*Spoiler*: __ 









rep and cred. <33


----------



## Raktus (Jun 13, 2009)

♥ Template: ♥
*What kind of request:* Signature
*Stock:* 


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Border:* Solid
*Style:* Rounded
*Size:* Junior 
*Extras:* Just looking to combine these images together in a cool looking signature. If there's any way to do so, could you also toss in the text *ISS Watchman* in some cool text as well?


----------



## God Movement (Jun 13, 2009)

> Ok 88 i hope you like it.. i tried my best to make it look good but with so many renders its really hard. If you don't like it let me know and i will do my best to redo it.



No thats fine its amazing!! It's the best you've done yet  rep and cred


----------



## Juli (Jun 13, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Juli i think you wanted avies only and i made 4 different ones.. i also made a sig not sure if you wanted one but if you want the sig to let me know and i will post it. If you don't like the way these avie's look then please let me know and i will redo them.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Juli_



Thank you so much! They are all fantastic.. And yeah, I originally only wanted an Avy, but I think I'll wear the sig as well , can you show me please..? ^_^


----------



## JjEm (Jun 13, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Here you go. I did only one version though, sorry.
> Hope you like it anyway, if you don't like it, ask Mystik to redo it, I'll be leaving later. Sorry Mystik.
> 
> 
> ...



excuse me izume thoug i rep you already the PNG image of the created avi is incorrect!! i can't make it as an avi!!
please fix it b4 i use the set u made for me!!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 13, 2009)

Stock Request for Mystik. Set please. Sig - senior sized. Avatar 150 x 150 - Arwen. Add lots of effects. Borders - up to you. I know you can make it pretty. Rep + Cred as usual. Loff u.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 13, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Thank you! I'm done with it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like it, Hinata, I'll redo it. And please credit me, rep is optional.





♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Okay Hyuga Hinata and sweets. i am done with your requests and sorry it took so long.
> 
> If you guys dont like them let me know and i will gladly redo them. Hime i will get on your avie tomorrow i need to get some rest since i got next to none last night. Im sorry i will have it done tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Their perfect I love them both, and sorry for late reply.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jun 13, 2009)

Stock. Request for Mystik. Siggy. Could it say Crystal, the Soul of Johto? Perhaps with blue lettering.  Rounded. Size 200 x300 perhaps?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 13, 2009)

Hime said:


> Hey Mystik, can you make me an avatar (only an avatar) out of:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go Hime and sorry it took so long  




Juli said:


> Thank you so much! They are all fantastic.. And yeah, I originally only wanted an Avy, but I think I'll wear the sig as well , can you show me please..? ^_^



Ok here is the sig and hope you like.. i had to add a border and text





JjEm said:


> excuse me izume thoug i rep you already the PNG image of the created avi is incorrect!! i can't make it as an avi!!
> please fix it b4 i use the set u made for me!!



Here is your resaved avie .. it didnt work cause it had two file extensions and i had to take one of them off.. so so so so sorry you had to wait for just this.   





Hyuga Hinata said:


> Their perfect I love them both, and sorry for late reply.



awwww its ok im just glad you liked it.   

Up next will be Darth , Raktus , and Morphine  

edit: JasonKunxx you have been added to the list and i will get to it as soon as i can


----------



## Krix (Jun 13, 2009)

Thank you so much dear <3333


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 13, 2009)

Daron said:


> Two Avvy Requests plz.
> A new version of my current avatar (see left side for avatar)
> 
> And
> ...


 
Here's your first avatar :3



I'll get to your current avatar, been kinda busy


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 14, 2009)

surprise me


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2009)

*Aphrodite*, can I have an avy made out of this? <3 150x150 avy of course. 
I want the avy of Ulqui in the middle panel. Try and get as much of his body in the avy as possible (since there already isn't much there anyway ;<). Just give it some nice colorful effects, like the one my avy has now or something.  As for the border, can you give it something like this has?



(ironically, the same avy I'm wearing lol)

Thank you <3


----------



## JjEm (Jun 14, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Here you go Hime and sorry it took so long
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*thank u very much!! i'll rep you after 24 hrs 
thanks again!!*


----------



## Gracious Winter (Jun 14, 2009)

Im not really sure how requesting works so bare with me if im doing something wrong but I want to request a "sig set" please.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Sig size-- 377 x 177
Avy size-- 125 x 125

If it's possible, could someone make the text say--

"Noel
The Vermillion Chain Revolver"

Other then that, as long as her and that radio thing behind her I think is in it, then it doesn't matter how it looks--just make it as nice as you feel like doing I suppose. Im appreciative either way.


----------



## Juli (Jun 14, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok here is the sig and hope you like.. i had to add a border and text



It's perfect, thanks..^^


----------



## .:Mario:. (Jun 14, 2009)

kay steph im doing it finally:

avas:



make both senior and junior avas of jd and turk(the 2 guys), dont add any text to them, and make round bourders please.

sig:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL4L4Uv5rf0[/YOUTUBE]




make a gif of 2:19 to 2:27, if u could do round borders and remove the black borders i woul be very apreciatted, thanks in advance steph

also, its okay if u dont feel like doing the request, i dont mind really


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 14, 2009)

Ok got some requests done.. please be patient with me everyone i will get to you all as soon as i can..  


*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 















If you guys dont like them let me know and i will redo them gladly  

Up next:
Morphine and JasonKunxx


----------



## Lucrecia (Jun 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Transparency but keep the blue and the yellow background avatar with Narutos face, please


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 14, 2009)

Hola  (last request for a while I promise)



dotted border with a some kind of cool effect - Sasuke head/face


----------



## Alex. (Jun 14, 2009)

*Kalbim*


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey, making a request 
 Will Rep.



Can you make those words into a signature and avatar. I'd like to be surprised, but I want it to be epic 

Thanks in advance 


*Spoiler*: _So you don't have to type it_ 



I havent seen any atheists with bombs strapped to themselves, or any of the other characteristics of the modern day terrorists (muslim, christian or other) share. Atheists are pro-thought, not supressing ideas. We try to prove something wrong before we say it's wrong, we never dismiss a theory intill we have reasonable doubt. Faith teaches you to reject logic, and just follow because of the "light at the end of the tunnel." If you choose to believe anything besides christianity, Islam, or another religion, you're going to some terrible place for eternity. I mean, how can people not question the motives behind these ideas?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 14, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok got some requests done.. please be patient with me everyone i will get to you all as soon as i can..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_
> ...


 
Thanks you soooo much 

<333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jun 14, 2009)

Why hello there love your username I see your also into greek mythology.  Hmm I guess I'll make a request since it's been a year since I requested for a set.

What kind of request: Both avatar and signature set 
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 heres a bigger version of it if you need it 



Borderne
Style: Rounded 
Size:For the avatar 100x100 (if possible if not the size you usually do) as for the signature I guess medium size like 300 x whatever or 400 x whatever.
Extras:For the avatar can you put the initials 'DQLC' on it?Unless if you can fit my whole username on the avatar.As for the signature put my username DQLaylaChan on it.If you can can you like try making the background with like some kind of oranges or any color that you think might go with Tsunade and make the background look pretty?


----------



## Jze0 (Jun 14, 2009)

Requesting a really nice signature and I'm willing to rep handsomely.

Size: 386x150
Text: Shina Dark (would like some fancy text like in the manga title please, if not then whatever looks good)
I would also like a really nice background and a thin black border around the outside.

Here the image to work with:

If your not too sure what I'm asking for then here someone's attempt:

It looks nice and I like it but I want a different background, a black border, and fancier text (the text could have been better and the additional small text was unnecessary), like I mentioned above.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 14, 2009)

Jze0 said:


> Requesting a really nice signature and I'm willing to rep handsomely.
> 
> Size: 386x150
> Text: Shina Dark (would like some fancy text like in the manga title please, if not then whatever looks good)
> ...



I dont think your picture has shown up.. you might want to recheck it cause i dont think you want a set out of a pconline logo  

Also i am getting started on requests now.. im going to work on three and post three at a time so be patient and all of them should get done today.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 14, 2009)

Request for set.

Avatar
Stock:Lord Starscream
Border: Solid
Effects:None
Size:150x150
The entire picture in the avatar.


Signature
Stock:Lord Starscream
Borderne
Effectsne
Size:Max sig size
Type:Transparent

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jze0 (Jun 14, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> I dont think your picture has shown up.. you might want to recheck it cause i dont think you want a set out of a pconline logo
> 
> Also i am getting started on requests now.. im going to work on three and post three at a time so be patient and all of them should get done today.



Yeah... sorry about that, I dunno why that happened. Anyway here you go.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 14, 2009)

Ok first three requests are done.. if you guys dont like them let me know and i will redo them.  


*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 












*Spoiler*: _baby_ 











Darth Nihilus said:


> Thanks you soooo much
> 
> <333333333333333333333333333333



Your very welcome  

Up next:
Death-kun
Gracious Winter
.:Mario:.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 14, 2009)

Got a request for you.



Avie: Of her face please.

Sig: Do what you want with it. Just make sure it's big enough to fit in the corner.

Sig text: Heather

Avie text: Heather


Border's: Do what you want with the border's. Whatever you think is right.


----------



## Tomasso (Jun 14, 2009)

Avy: 150x150
Stock:http:shicTieffip

Will cred and rep.


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 14, 2009)

Avy: 125x125

Lots of shots of Ino, minimum shots of Sakura
Resized signature, curved border (about this size)


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 14, 2009)

Ok deathkun here are your avies.. i tried to make them as similar as i could to the one you have.. hope they are ok



Gracious Winter hope the size is ok but in order to fit her all in i had to make the sig bigger then you specified. If i made your size i would have to of shrunken her really really small to fit it all in. Hope its ok.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Mario im so sorry but the gif i had to delete over 200 frames to get it small enough to use on the forum. The file size just stayed so high and this was the best i could do to keep it below file size limits.. i hope its ok   


If any of you dont like them let me know and i will redo them.  

Up next:
Sasuke
Lucien Lachance
DQLaylaChan


----------



## .:Mario:. (Jun 14, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok deathkun here are your avies.. i tried to make them as similar as i could to the one you have.. hope they are ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...



steph, i actually ment and avy of turk(both sizes) and an avy of jd(bioth sizes), could u do the fixing please?
its ok if u dont, its cool enouff


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 14, 2009)

The way you explained it sounded like you wanted them both in the avie.. *sigh*  yeah im going to go shower and do the dishes and when i get back i will fix it.

Damn you pooh  

 just kidding i will fix it


----------



## .:Mario:. (Jun 14, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> The way you explained it sounded like you wanted them both in the avie.. *sigh*  yeah im going to go shower and do the dishes and when i get back i will fix it.
> 
> Damn you pooh
> 
> just kidding i will fix it



im so sorry steph, its my fault

the one doing s would be me

im so sorry;cry

thanks btw


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 15, 2009)

its ok just was a misunderstand  

anyway fixed and here  ya go


----------



## .:Mario:. (Jun 15, 2009)

THANK U STEPH


----------



## Gracious Winter (Jun 15, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Gracious Winter hope the size is ok but in order to fit her all in i had to make the sig bigger then you specified. If i made your size i would have to of shrunken her really really small to fit it all in. Hope its ok.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



:amazed Is it ok? It's perfect Thank you! Aphrodite


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 15, 2009)

Gracious Winter said:


> :amazed Is it ok? It's perfect Thank you! Aphrodite



awwww glad you liked it  

Ok i finished two more request.. if you guys dont like them let me know and i will redo them.

Sasuke


Lucien Lachance



ok the other requests will have to wait till tomorrow.. after 14 hours of straight ps sleep has caught up with me and i can barely see what i am doing.  

Sorry for the wait


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 15, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> awwww glad you liked it
> 
> Ok i finished two more request.. if you guys dont like them let me know and i will redo them.
> 
> ...



Nice work :ho
I'll be back.


----------



## Matariki (Jun 15, 2009)

You're amazing, ♥ Aphrodite ♥.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 15, 2009)

Seiko said:


> You're amazing, ♥ Aphrodite ♥.



awww thank you  

Ok finished more requests.. remember if you guys dont like them let me know and i will redo them.


*Spoiler*: _DQLaylaChan_ 









Jze0 .. hope its ok   



*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_ 








Will finish the last three in just a little bit.


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you I love it! ^_^ You are such an professional artist. :3 Of course I will rep and give you credit  Again thank you you did a very wonderful job with it.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 15, 2009)

DQLaylaChan said:


> Thank you I love it! ^_^ You are such an professional artist. :3 Of course I will rep and give you credit  Again thank you you did a very wonderful job with it.



Awww im glad you like it.. i tried to use orange like you wanted as for me well i have been doing it for over 3 years so you learn a long the way and the more you do it the better you get. Thanks for the compliment and glad you liked it.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 15, 2009)

Senior set, nothing big.

Stock: img

One on each Pride and Lust's face (female on right, boy on top)


----------



## Jze0 (Jun 15, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Jze0 .. hope its ok



Omg... I love it!!! Your soooo awesome!!!  I dunno how to thank you enough, I'm truly amazed by the work. I especially love what you did to the right side with the spilting face and all, nicely done. Thank you for the hard work and I'll be sure to shop here again in the future. 

*reps ♥ Aphrodite ♥*

Btw I hate to ask since I should of asked earlier but can you make a matching avatar for my sig please. You can do this last if you want, I don't mind waiting.

I want two different sizes, one 100x100 and the other 125x125. A Black border around the two like in the sig please.


----------



## Brian (Jun 15, 2009)

Mystik can you make a sig out of my drawing pl0x something elaborate im guessing and somewhere in the sig i want the text that says Royal Flush.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok finished up more requests.. sorry it took a while  

Brian and Hisagi i will work on both of yours tomorrow

Disko hope you like them and if not let me know and i will redo them




*Spoiler*: _Hinata_ 









*Spoiler*: _sweets._


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 16, 2009)

Absolutely Amazing ; however, can I get a curved border avatar of Ino?  Only if you don't mind (: thank you


----------



## Tomasso (Jun 16, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok finished up more requests.. sorry it took a while
> 
> Brian and Hisagi i will work on both of yours tomorrow
> 
> Disko hope you like them and if not let me know and i will redo them



I love it! *reps*


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 16, 2009)

sweets. said:


> Absolutely Amazing ; however, can I get a curved border avatar of Ino?  Only if you don't mind (: thank you



Here you go  



Disko said:


> I love it! *reps*



awww im glad you liked it


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 16, 2009)

I twas forgotten. :S


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 16, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I twas forgotten. :S



No yours was on post 399



♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> awww thank you
> 
> Ok finished more requests.. remember if you guys dont like them let me know and i will redo them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Morphine (Jun 16, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok first three requests are done.. if you guys dont like them let me know and i will redo them.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Morphine_
> ...




You are amazing.  Reps.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 16, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok finished up more requests.. sorry it took a while
> 
> Brian and Hisagi i will work on both of yours tomorrow
> 
> ...



OMG! It's absolutely beautiful, I love it, thank you, you rock!!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 16, 2009)

Hyuga Hinata said:


> OMG! It's absolutely beautiful, I love it, thank you, you rock!!



awww thanks and here is the new name.. i saved the psd to the sig but not the avie so i had to redo the avie but not much so it wasnt a problem and glad you liked it.   







Morphine said:


> You are amazing.  Reps.



With the quality of the pic i was worried yours wouldnt turn out that good but i was surprised with the results and it came out great and your to sweet  :Iria

Glad you guys liked them.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh there it was, hidden, I put the wrong picture, crap....

This one was suppose to be the signature picture.
[/url]
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Vanilla, Esponer, Phoenix, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Spy_Smasher, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Distracted, Green Lantern, Grrblt, e-nat, The MMAthematician, Naruko, JediJaina, destroy_musick, Protoman, Serp, Kribaby, EvilMoogle, Ukoku Sanzo, sel, Reznor, Kamen Rider Ryoma, Jello Biafra, AestheticizeAnalog, Yondaime

Posted by:


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 16, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Oh there it was, hidden, I put the wrong picture, crap....
> 
> This one was suppose to be the signature picture.
> Episode 224 Predictions.
> ...



I was wondering why the same pics were posted.. i can redo it.. this pic is the one you wanted trans right.. i will get on it today after i get back from town so no worries.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 16, 2009)

Its not to late to add don't flip the image when you make it an avatar, right?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 16, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Its not to late to add don't flip the image when you make it an avatar, right?



Actually im done with yours and i didnt flip it.. i stopped doing that.. i have two more requests i am finishing up before i post.. you did want the avie one of pride and one of lust right.. i hope you like it when i post it cause that image wasnt easy to work with and i hope it will look ok  

Edit:
Dur stupid me i made this post so may as well post yours already


----------



## Krix (Jun 16, 2009)

150x150 avatar only <3 Write 'Hime' somewhere on it.
Get to this when you can. You've had so many requests to do.  So just get to this last or something. Don't overwork yourself. It's not fun.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 16, 2009)

Thats sweet Hime i will get to yours and sephiroths when i get back..  

Brian yours is done hope you like  :ho


----------



## Brian (Jun 16, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Thats sweet Hime i will get to yours and sephiroths when i get back..
> 
> Brian yours is done hope you like  :ho



OMG I LOVE it your da bestest steph


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 17, 2009)

Love it, but if it isn't too much trouble, could you give the Pride avatar the same effect as you gave Lust? Thanks


----------



## Soldier (Jun 17, 2009)

Warning! Outrageous size.
Try to keep the height at around 400 and possibly keep the pic on Grayscale? Not necessary, though.
Have fun with it otherwise.

Same Warning!

150x150, nifty border, have fun with it.

But whatever you decide to do with it, please no obnoxious colors. IE Pink, purple, bright blue, yellow, ect.
Much love! <333

I did post this in another Shop as well, I'd like to see who's I like better. Rep either way.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 17, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> I was wondering why the same pics were posted.. i can redo it.. this pic is the one you wanted trans right.. i will get on it today after i get back from town so no worries.



O alrite, thank you very much.


----------



## Esura (Jun 17, 2009)

Um, no one is replying to my thread so could I request here?
If so, heres the link to my pending request.

[/url]
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Vanilla, Esponer, Phoenix, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Spy_Smasher, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Distracted, Green Lantern, Grrblt, e-nat, The MMAthematician, Naruko, JediJaina, destroy_musick, Protoman, Serp, Kribaby, EvilMoogle, Ukoku Sanzo, sel, Reznor, Kamen Rider Ryoma, Jello Biafra, AestheticizeAnalog, Yondaime

Posted by:


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 17, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> awww thanks and here is the new name.. i saved the psd to the sig but not the avie so i had to redo the avie but not much so it wasnt a problem and glad you liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to be a bother, but put Sugar on it instead.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 17, 2009)

Hisagi hope its ok   


Sephiroth so sorry about the mix up and wait  


Hime hope you like it   




Hinata


Up Next:
Soldier 
Esura


----------



## Highgoober (Jun 17, 2009)

Senior Member Avatar


Whatever border looks good and such

Thanks <3


----------



## Esura (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow, you work hard and fast on peeps.
And their sigs look l33t tho.

My sig gunna look awesome, I just know it!


----------



## Krix (Jun 17, 2009)

Mystik, you are so wonderful. 
Be careful with all the requests. <333 Don't work too hard.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 17, 2009)

Ok done with the requests.. if you guys don't like them let me know and i will redo them.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 17, 2009)

request continued..

Esura


Roka 


Awww thanks Hime thats sweet   ... i also noticed i did your request the wrong size and if you want me to redo it let me know.


----------



## Esura (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey thanks Aphrodite!
+rep

They are so cool looking.
Thanks so much!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 17, 2009)

Your welcome


----------



## Soldier (Jun 17, 2009)

<GASP>  
I love it! Thank you! Rep as soon as I spread a bit. 
...


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 17, 2009)

awwww im glad you do and your welcome


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 17, 2009)

Banner request for Izumi, a little animation please.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 17, 2009)

That pic is to cute, but i dont know where Izumi is she hasnt show up in like 2 or 3 days and she animates better then i do.


----------



## Jze0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Ah... Did you miss my last post ♥ Aphrodite ♥? I think you did.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 17, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> That pic is to cute, but i dont know where Izumi is she hasnt show up in like 2 or 3 days and she animates better then i do.



Oh then can you do it? don't worry about the animation, just put the Hyuuga Hinata fan club, and resize it too.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 17, 2009)

> Sephiroth so sorry about the mix up and wait


It was my fault not yours. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 17, 2009)

Jze0 said:


> Ah... Did you miss my last post ♥ Aphrodite ♥? I think you did.



Yes i did i am sorry i will get on it.   



Hyuga Hinata said:


> Oh then can you do it? don't worry about the animation, just put the Hyuuga Hinata fan club, and resize it too.



Sure i will give it a go.  



Sephiroth said:


> It was my fault not yours.
> 
> Thank you very much.



awwww its ok and your welcome


----------



## Highgoober (Jun 17, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Roka



Thanks a lot, I really like it.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 17, 2009)

awwww your welcome and glad you like it


----------



## Sima (Jun 17, 2009)

Request



Avy; I need a head shot with a nice border. 150x150

Sig; I need the pic resized, make it a little be smaller, I don't want a large sig. 

Do what you please to it, surprise me, I know everything you do is amazing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 17, 2009)

So sorry Jze0    and i will get on my two new requests.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank you Steph you're awesome as always


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 17, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Thank you Steph you're awesome as always



And your as sweet as always   

Ok last of the requests are done.. if you dont like them let me know and i will redo them.

Hinata this is the best animation i can do right now sorry


----------



## Sima (Jun 17, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


>



Omg, I love it

thanks so much<3


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2009)

I just need two specific things actually. :3 A 150 x 150 avy, and a 170 x 170 profile pic with the same effects and border I asked for before for both of them (I can search for the post and copypaste again if you want me to).

I want them made out of Ulquiorra in the top right panel. <3 Try and get as much of him into the avy as possible plz.

Thank you.


----------



## Jze0 (Jun 17, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> So sorry Jze0    and i will get on my two new requests.



Thanks once again ♥ Aphrodite ♥, your awesome!!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 18, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Omg, I love it
> 
> thanks so much<3



awwww your welcome  



Death-kun said:


> I just need two specific things actually. :3 A 150 x 150 avy, and a 170 x 170 profile pic with the same effects and border I asked for before for both of them (I can search for the post and copypaste again if you want me to).
> 
> I want them made out of Ulquiorra in the top right panel. <3 Try and get as much of him into the avy as possible plz.
> 
> Thank you.



I was so swamped and probably didnt even notice lol.. i almost missed it this time too  

Here they are i forgot to save the psd's so i cant exactly remember everything i did for the last one mainly color wise but i hope this is ok.. i tried some different effects then the last ones but kept some effects the same. Hope you like it and if not let me know and i will redo it.   





Jze0 said:


> Thanks once again ♥ Aphrodite ♥, your awesome!!



awww thank you and your very welcome


----------



## Krix (Jun 18, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Awww thanks Hime thats sweet   ... i also noticed i did your request the wrong size and if you want me to redo it let me know.




Welcome, dear. 
And no worries.  I resized it myself <3


----------



## krome (Jun 18, 2009)

Avy 125x125

Siggy

w/ matching effects.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 18, 2009)

^ I'll do that.



Hyuga Hinata said:


> Banner request for Izumi, a little animation please.



I'll do this too, sorry for the wait. I was away for 5 days. >///<


----------



## Izumi (Jun 18, 2009)

Here they are. If you guys don't like it, please tell me and I'll redo it. ^_^


*Spoiler*: _Uchiha Karin_ 










And here's the banner, Hinata. Mystik told me to do it, despite hers is already awesome.  Sorry it took so long /shot


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for the banners guys, now i don't know which one to use.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 18, 2009)

lol just use Izumi's hers looks better to me and your welcome.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 18, 2009)

Okay then.<3

I have another banner request tho. A little animation please Izumi.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 18, 2009)

*Avatar Request for ♥ Aphrodite ♥*

I have two request. 

Size: 150x150 and 170x170 for both avatars
Border: dotted
Images: and 
Top panels for both images.  

Other: Similar effects like Death-kun's avatars but different colors. If not whatever you think would look good. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 18, 2009)

Sig request please:



What I need done: (1) Get rid of everything in there
        (2) Then just put what you want
        (3) Make it kinda look like a banner
        (4) Curved borders


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> I was so swamped and probably didnt even notice lol.. i almost missed it this time too
> 
> Here they are i forgot to save the psd's so i cant exactly remember everything i did for the last one mainly color wise but i hope this is ok.. i tried some different effects then the last ones but kept some effects the same. Hope you like it and if not let me know and i will redo it.



Wow, they're so good.  There's only one small change I want done to them though, and it should be simple. I just want the hair to be a bit blacker, since it has that purple-ish tint in it. Is that okay? D:


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 18, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> *Avatar Request for ♥ Aphrodite ♥*
> 
> I have two request.
> 
> ...



Sure i will get on it



Hyuga Hinata said:


> Sig request please:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like what all do you want taken out



Death-kun said:


> Wow, they're so good.  There's only one small change I want done to them though, and it should be simple. I just want the hair to be a bit blacker, since it has that purple-ish tint in it. Is that okay? D:



Sure no problem i will fix it in just a second


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok death kun how is this.. if its still to purple i will have to redo the avies cause i saved the wrong freaking psd last night. I saved the one without the layers instead of the one with the layers so i cant erase the gradient i used off of it and i had to fix it using the paintbrush  

I have no problem with redoing it if thats what you prefer unless this is ok


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2009)

Ah darn it. ;< I hate to do it to you, but could you just remake them then? It'd be the exact same thing again, just with blacker hair, so I hope it doesn't take too much work.  You can do other people's requests first though, it doesn't really matter to me who goes first.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 18, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Ah darn it. ;< I hate to do it to you, but could you just remake them then? It'd be the exact same thing again, just with blacker hair, so I hope it doesn't take too much work.  You can do other people's requests first though, it doesn't really matter to me who goes first.



Thats sweet and thanks i have no problems redoing them.. its not your fault its mine for not saving the right psd which would allow me to just erase the gradient and be done.. so its my fault not yours.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh right, I want the text out of it, thank you.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 18, 2009)

Hyuga Hinata said:


> Okay then.<3
> 
> I have another banner request tho. A little animation please Izumi.



Any specific text you want?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok finally done and i hope you guys like them if not let me know and i will try to redo them.

Brandon Heat


Death kun i did the best i could to make his hair not look so purple and have it still look right.. with the gradient maps i have to use to get the color you like its kinda hard.. i also did the effects a little different and thinks it looks better i hope you like it if not i will try again  


Hinata i will get to yours in a little bit


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 18, 2009)

Actually Izumi and Aphrodite, pm me my requests when you're done with them, ill be gone from the 19th to the 28th 'cuz i'm goin on a trip to nebraska.

@Izumi: The Team 8 fan club.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 18, 2009)

Can you make me a prettyful set out of this.
 do anytning to it,I trustz joo<3
except kinda get rid of the bed in the background.

edit: on second thought leave the bed and write in some kind of cute text 'Kimimaro wuz here' on the headboard of it.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 18, 2009)

The avatars from the first image came out wonderfully. Love the effects with the colors. As for the second image, I was wondering if you could try to tone down the colors for the avatars. Not sure if that's a big deal. If it is, then forget about it.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 18, 2009)

Revy said:


> Can you make me a prettyful set out of this.
> do anytning to it,I trustz joo<3
> except kinda get rid of the bed in the background.



I'll do yours.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 18, 2009)

Revy said:


> Can you make me a prettyful set out of this.
> do anytning to it,I trustz joo<3
> except kinda get rid of the bed in the background.



I will do and yes very naughty pic  



Brandon Heat said:


> The avatars from the first image came out wonderfully. Love the effects with the colors. As for the second image, I was wondering if you could try to tone down the colors for the avatars. Not sure if that's a big deal. If it is, then forget about it.



Ok give me a tad bit more what you mean by tone down the colors.. i need a little more specific info so i turn down the right ones  

and dont worry its no problem i am here to fix it the way you want it and i see you used my favorite one  

Edit: Do you mean all the colors


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Death kun i did the best i could to make his hair not look so purple and have it still look right.. with the gradient maps i have to use to get the color you like its kinda hard.. i also did the effects a little different and thinks it looks better i hope you like it if not i will try again



They're wonderful, thank you so much. <3 Will rep you when I'm not on 24 hours. ;<


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 18, 2009)

I just changed my request a lil bit.
in case one of you doesn't notice.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 18, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> They're wonderful, thank you so much. <3 Will rep you when I'm not on 24 hours. ;<



awwww im so glad and its ok you dont have to worry about it


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 18, 2009)

set for izumi this time (:
stock.
125x125, curved border for avatar & sig
nice textures & what not.
Text: (cursive) Sweets.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 18, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok give me a tad bit more what you mean by tone down the colors.. i need a little more specific info so i turn down the right ones
> 
> and dont worry its no problem i am here to fix it the way you want it and i see you used my favorite one
> 
> Edit: Do you mean all the colors



The purple and yellow. Not sure if you could try another color combination for the second image. I'm not that good with picking colors that compliment one another.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 18, 2009)

sweets. said:


> set for izumi this time (:
> stock.
> 125x125, curved border for avatar & sig
> nice textures & what not.
> Text: (cursive) Sweets.



Okay I'll do this then for you, sweets. 
Do you want any other colour besides black, white and grey?

Mystik, will you be doing Revy's or should I do it?


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 18, 2009)

Maybe, but nothing to mess up the pic - thanks


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 18, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> The purple and yellow. Not sure if you could try another color combination for the second image. I'm not that good with picking colors that compliment one another.



I will see what i can do



Izumi said:


> Okay I'll do this then for you, sweets.
> Do you want any other colour besides black, white and grey?
> 
> Mystik, will you be doing Revy's or should I do it?



and yes i can do revy's and you can do sweets.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 18, 2009)

Okay sweets I'm done with yours. 
Hope you like them. If you don't, I'll redo them.


*Spoiler*: _sweets_


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 18, 2009)

Just to let y'all know, a little reminder for Izumi and Aphrodite, pm me the requests i made.


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 18, 2009)

pek pek oh my . . . . I adore it <3 thank you so much (:
but can you add a kanji on it ; the narusasu kanji?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 18, 2009)

Hyuga Hinata said:


> Just to let y'all know, a little reminder for Izumi and Aphrodite, pm me the requests i made.



Ok will do

Brandon how are these



Revy i will be getting on yours next and yours to Hinata


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 18, 2009)

They're perfect.  

I will make sure I rep you some more later.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 18, 2009)

sweets. said:


> pek pek oh my . . . . I adore it <3 thank you so much (:
> but can you add a kanji on it ; the narusasu kanji?



I'm glad you like it. Do you want the kana on the sig or ava or both?


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 18, 2009)

in the sig please (:


----------



## Izumi (Jun 18, 2009)

Will do, my lady. 

*EDIT:*
Here it is. Hope you like it, my dear.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 19, 2009)

for Izumi, since I requested via VM originally

this for the avatar and this for the signature 


kind of bright colors, but nothing blinding or obviously girlie. If that makes any sense.

no text thanks


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 19, 2009)

thank you (:


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 19, 2009)

oh yeah, mature warning for the avatar stock...


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 19, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> They're perfect.
> 
> I will make sure I rep you some more later.



You dont have to.. it was a redo so no worries  

Here ya go Revy if you dont like it let me know and i will redo..


----------



## Izumi (Jun 19, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> for Izumi, since I requested via VM originally
> 
> this for the avatar and this for the signature
> 
> ...



Here you go, Hisa.
The ava was a bitch to edit, this whole "Pixel ERROR" thingy came up, but I managed. 
Anyway tell me if you hate it, I'll redo it.


*Spoiler*: _Hisagi (Mature Content)_ 















sweets. said:


> thank you (:



I'm glad you like it.


----------



## cheshire cat (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey guys.  Back again, I love you guys more. 

I was thinking of making this into a set.  Can you remove the text on it as well?

Stock.

Make it look shiney and prettyy.

I'm bringing wine for you guys.


----------



## Tellyta (Jun 19, 2009)

This is the only shop that lets members with less than 50 posts request.
I just want this to be transed.



ava of sakura's face, please.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 19, 2009)

Burnt Marshmallows said:


> Hey guys.  Back again, I love you guys more.
> 
> I was thinking of making this into a set.  Can you remove the text on it as well?
> 
> ...



I don't like wine. 



Tellyta said:


> This is the only shop that lets members with less than 50 posts request.
> I just want this to be transed.
> 
> 
> ...



I'll do these.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 19, 2009)

Okay I'm done. If any of you guys hate it, please tell me and I'll redo them.


*Spoiler*: _Tellyta_ 











*Spoiler*: _Marshmallows_ 











Marshmallows-chan, I don't want wine, I can't drink wine.
Can I have more pasta instead?


----------



## cheshire cat (Jun 19, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Okay I'm done. If any of you guys hate it, please tell me and I'll redo them.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Marshmallows_
> ...



Why would I hate your work? Your fabulous!  Reason why I came in the first place. 

 Now my plan to get you with me has failed.  No more pasta.

Thanks Izu~ Pocoyo is so adorable. pek

EDIT: Izu, the avatar is saying "This PNG image has the incorrect file extension." Can Apro or you to fix it?


----------



## Izumi (Jun 19, 2009)

You flatter me to no end, Marshmallows-chaan. pek

What?  No more pastas? I refuse to drink wine, at least give me some cake. 

No problem, Marsh-chwaan~ 

Oh, they should probably work now. Here ya go.


----------



## Tellyta (Jun 19, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Okay I'm done. If any of you guys hate it, please tell me and I'll redo them.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Tellyta_



Thanks Izumi. Will rep and cred. ;D


----------



## Izumi (Jun 19, 2009)

Tellyta said:


> Thanks Izumi. Will rep and cred. ;D



No problem, I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 19, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> You dont have to.. it was a redo so no worries
> 
> Here ya go Revy if you dont like it let me know and i will redo..


Sexcellent set is sexcellent.
Awesome set maker is awesome.
thankz luv<3
*raeps*


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 19, 2009)

Izumi's place of work? :ho



Do your thang with that. But have fun.

(Sig+Ava)


----------



## cheshire cat (Jun 19, 2009)

Izumi said:


> You flatter me to no end, Marshmallows-chaan. : ohpek
> 
> What?  No more pastas? I refuse to drink wine, at least give me some cake. : hmpf
> 
> ...



Thanks Izumi. pek Flattering is my job, I guess I can make you mine through flattering and not wine. 

I liek chocolate cake. 

But You'll have to chase me first.  Repping you noaws.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 19, 2009)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Izumi's place of work? :ho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why yes, it is. 

Do you want to keep the background, or should I replace it?



Burnt Marshmallows said:


> Thanks Izumi. pek Flattering is my job, I guess I can make you mine through flattering and not wine.
> 
> I liek chocolate cake.
> 
> But You'll have to chase me first.  Repping you noaws.



 Flattering is good.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 19, 2009)

Seiko said:


> ♥ Aphrodite ♥
> 
> Could you make a 150x150 of Sasuke, maybe with some kind of effect?
> 
> Link removed



Hope you like them if not let me know and i will redo them.  



Your sweet Revy and glad you liked them


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 19, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Here you go, Hisa.
> The ava was a bitch to edit, this whole "Pixel ERROR" thingy came up, but I managed.
> Anyway tell me if you hate it, I'll redo it.
> 
> ...



a little foggy but I like it. Will use it once I soar past my destination


----------



## Daron (Jun 19, 2009)

Requesting Mystik's assistance. 

*Spoiler*: _ specification_ 




Basically what I want from this image is a bit of the same touch I gave to the current avatar (see left for avatar) at least those colors (And of course your artistic input); and this is for an avatar. 
It doesn't have to be 125x125 but it can't exceed it. If you need to remove the sword from the image for sizing purposes to make it look nicer do so, but do remove the circular outlining around the guy. Image comes in transparency already; jfyi. Thanks in advance. If you have any questions for me you know how to reach me.


----------



## Metaro (Jun 19, 2009)

Avatar (100x100) and Signature (as you like) please (:
No nickname in the signature or the avatar .
Stock


----------



## Matariki (Jun 20, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Hope you like them if not let me know and i will redo them.



I love them. Thanks a million. <33


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 20, 2009)

FlyingLeaf said:


> Avatar (100x100) and Signature (as you like) please (:
> No nickname in the signature or the avatar .
> Stock





Daron said:


> Requesting Mystik's assistance.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ specification_
> 
> ...



Ok i will work on these two tomorrow i need some sleep right now  



Seiko said:


> I love them. Thanks a million. <33



awwww your welcome and i am glad you liked them


----------



## Izumi (Jun 20, 2009)

Here ya go, Lucien.
Sorry it took so long. I'm sick, so... 

Anyway, if you hate it, tell me and I'll redo it.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## m o l o k o (Jun 20, 2009)

So...
It would be so cool if you could make it smaller (under 450x450), add some effects and make an rounded ava (125x125) of one of the faces. And I really don´t care how long it will take, if there are others which are easier to make, please do them first.
Thanks!


----------



## Izumi (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll do yours, Ally.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 21, 2009)

Daron said:


> Requesting Mystik's assistance.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ specification_
> 
> ...



Ok i did the best i could trying to immitate your work and this is what i came up with.. hope its ok





FlyingLeaf said:


> Avatar (100x100) and Signature (as you like) please (:
> No nickname in the signature or the avatar .
> Stock



Ok i did the best i could.. that image wasnt easy to work with at all.. so i hope you like it and if not let me know and i will redo it the best i can.


----------



## Daron (Jun 21, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok i did the best i could trying to immitate your work and this is what i came up with.. hope its ok



the word disappoint doesn't seem to be in your vocabulary, does it? Thanks a bunch Mystik, I love it.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 21, 2009)

Daron said:


> the word disappoint doesn't seem to be in your vocabulary, does it? Thanks a bunch Mystik, I love it.



Nope it isnt   

and glad you like it


----------



## krome (Jun 21, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Here they are. If you guys don't like it, please tell me and I'll redo it. ^_^
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Uchiha Karin_



Sorry for the late reply 

I love it


----------



## Mai (Jun 21, 2009)

Request for Set please


~senior size for sig and avy
~Design is all up to you, I'd love to see your magic 
~Text: 日本 is Love (for sig)
~May you please put a little heart beside the guy for the avatar? 

Thanks.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 21, 2009)

Takuji said:


> Request for Set please
> 
> 
> ~senior size for sig and avy
> ...



I will work on this one


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2009)

*Aphrodite*, just a 150 x 150 avy and 170 x 170 profile pic plz. <3

I already have it evenly cropped and everything the way I want it, so all you need to do is resize it and work your magic.

Here it is <3

As for the colors and effects... make them sort of gloomy-ish, but not really dark. Try and make it match the mood of the chapter, which is the "this is the end" sort of mood, if you get what I'm saying.  Also, is it possibly for you to whiten up Ulq's skin? Since it's so dark there, and we all know Ulq's skin is white. ;< And I want the same border that I always ask for. <3

Thank you very much


----------



## Sima (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a request~

Avy; I need it 150x150, do what you please with the stock, the stuff I get from here is always amazing.



Sig;- I need it smaller, with a nice border around it please, add what you see fit to it.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 21, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> *Aphrodite*, just a 150 x 150 avy and 170 x 170 profile pic plz. <3
> 
> I already have it evenly cropped and everything the way I want it, so all you need to do is resize it and work your magic.
> 
> ...



Sure i will have to clean him up so it will take a litte longer to do this avie.. wow whoever cleaned that page didnt do a very good job   Luckily i have cleaned manga pages before so i will do my best to make it look better for you.



Sayu Yagami said:


> I have a request~
> 
> Avy; I need it 150x150, do what you please with the stock, the stuff I get from here is always amazing.
> 
> ...



I will do this one to since i think Izumi isnt feeling well. I might do her other request to if she hasnt posted it later today.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Sure i will have to clean him up so it will take a litte longer to do this avie.. wow whoever cleaned that page didnt do a very good job   Luckily i have cleaned manga pages before so i will do my best to make it look better for you.



And that's fine, don't worry. Whatever it takes to make it awesome. <3 And I know, Ulqui definitely isn't nowhere near being dark at all. 

Thank you~


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 21, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> And that's fine, don't worry. Whatever it takes to make it awesome. <3 And I know, Ulqui definitely isn't nowhere near being dark at all.
> 
> Thank you~



lol no prob i will make it pretty for you


----------



## Sima (Jun 21, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> I will do this one to since i think Izumi isnt feeling well. I might do her other request to if she hasnt posted it later today.



Thats fine~

Your both extremely talented at making sets, so I'd with happy with either of your work


----------



## Fay (Jun 21, 2009)

I'd like to request a sig and ava, senior member size:
Both transparancy, avatar with nice border, sig without border.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 21, 2009)

Uchiha Karin said:


> Sorry for the late reply
> 
> I love it



I'm glad you love it. 



♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> I will do this one to since i think Izumi isnt feeling well. I might do her other request to if she hasnt posted it later today.



You're right, I'm not feeling well. 
But if you want me to do SY's request, I'll do it, since you've already got a lot on your plate.



Fay said:


> I'd like to request a sig and ava, senior member size:
> Both transparancy, avatar with nice border, sig without border.



I'll do this one.

---

Here's yours, Ally. So sorry if it's ugly. My photoshop is kinda weird today and so this is the best I can do. If you hate it, tell me so I'll redo it.


*Spoiler*: _Ally_


----------



## m o l o k o (Jun 21, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Here's yours, Ally. So sorry if it's ugly. My photoshop is kinda weird today and so this is the best I can do. If you hate it, tell me so I'll redo it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ally_



Are you joking? It?s beautiful
I love the frame!


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 21, 2009)

izumi or aprodite is fine with me (;

text: sweets
curved with dotted border, or just dotted border
125x125


----------



## Izumi (Jun 21, 2009)

Ally said:


> Are you joking? It?s beautiful
> I love the frame!



Glad you like it.



sweets. said:


> izumi or aprodite is fine with me (;
> 
> text: sweets
> curved with dotted border, or just dotted border
> 125x125



Oh sweets, I'll do this for you. pek


----------



## Sima (Jun 21, 2009)

Izumi said:


> You're right, I'm not feeling well.
> But if you want me to do SY's request, I'll do it, since you've already got a lot on your plate.



If your not up to it, cause I know what it feels like to not feel well, you don't have to do it, Aphrodite can.

Cause both of you are great at what you do. But if you want, you can do my request, its all up to the both of you.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 21, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> If your not up to it, cause I know what it feels like to not feel well, you don't have to do it, Aphrodite can.
> 
> Cause both of you are great at what you do. But if you want, you can do my request, its all up to the both of you.



Thanks, you're nice. 
I'll wait for Mystik's response if she wants to do yours or not, then we'll see.

Here's yours Fay. I hope I did well in taking out the text. 


*Spoiler*: _Fay_


----------



## Sima (Jun 21, 2009)

No problem there~


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 21, 2009)

awwww you both are so damn sweet.. sure izumi you can do it.. im still working on death kuns avie anyway


----------



## Izumi (Jun 21, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> awwww you both are so damn sweet.. sure izumi you can do it.. im still working on death kuns avie anyway



Okay, I'll do it. I just hope my sickness won't get in the way. :sweat

sweets, I'm done with yours. Hope you like them, sweets-kun. <3


*Spoiler*: _sweets._ 









If you hate it, I'll redo it. ^^


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 21, 2009)

Damn Izumi very nice avies  

Takuji

Death-kun
also i posted the cleaned version incase you want it


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2009)

Hm... ugh, I hate to be a real bother, but do you think you can take more green out? D: I love the colors that are in place in the background, I just don't like all the green.  And a little bit more noticeable bloodspatter effects. I'm sorry, I should've been more specific. ;<


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 22, 2009)

I love it, thank you Izumi - san.
Can I get a matching set if possible ? pek
I love this shop.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 22, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Hm... ugh, I hate to be a real bother, but do you think you can take more green out? D: I love the colors that are in place in the background, I just don't like all the green.  And a little bit more noticeable bloodspatter effects. I'm sorry, I should've been more specific. ;<



Its ok thats what i am here for to get the requests right.. how is this and i added some different effects.




Thanks sweets thats sweet


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Its ok thats what i am here for to get the requests right.. how is this and i added some different effects.



... I have to say, I am blown away. Absolutely fantastic, Aphrodite. <3


----------



## .:Mario:. (Jun 22, 2009)

mystk, please do this set for me:
its junior sized, both the ava and sig rounded bordered please,

ava:



the guy at the left

sig:



make it look cooler please, also thanks in advance


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 22, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> ... I have to say, I am blown away. Absolutely fantastic, Aphrodite. <3



I was thinking the same thing  

Im like wow this looks even better then the last set  

Glad you like them


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 22, 2009)

Here ya go Pooh  :ho


----------



## .:Mario:. (Jun 22, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Here ya go Pooh  :ho



cool, imma go wear it now


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 22, 2009)

lol ok and glad you liked it


----------



## Mai (Jun 22, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Damn Izumi very nice avies
> 
> Takuji



Looks nice, thanks! pek


----------



## Izumi (Jun 22, 2009)

sweets. said:


> I love it, thank you Izumi - san.
> Can I get a matching set if possible ? pek
> I love this shop.



Thanks, sweets. pek
Here are the sigs, hope you like it.


*Spoiler*: _sweets._ 










And here's yours, Sayu. I was trying out something new and I'm pretty happy with the results, hope you are too. The stocks were awesome. KHR.  
But if you hate it, tell me and I'll redo it.


*Spoiler*: _Sayu Yagami_


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 22, 2009)

Takuji said:


> Looks nice, thanks! pek



Your welcome and glad you liked it


----------



## Rika (Jun 22, 2009)

I have a request for *Aphrodite * 


*Spoiler*: _<3_ 





*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 








Can I has a set? 

- 125x125 and 150x150 (future use )
- Rounded borders for both avy and sig.

- Bright colors and sparkling effects. Blues and purples mostly. 

You can go crazy with this one.

Thanks


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 22, 2009)

Rika said:


> I have a request for *Aphrodite *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _<3_
> ...



I will get on it


----------



## Rika (Jun 22, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:
			
		

> I will get on it



You're the best


----------



## Sima (Jun 22, 2009)

Izumi said:


> And here's yours, Sayu. I was trying out something new and I'm pretty happy with the results, hope you are too. The stocks were awesome. KHR.
> But if you hate it, tell me and I'll redo it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sayu Yagami_



I love it, as always

Thanks so much Izumi~


----------



## Matariki (Jun 22, 2009)

If it can be done, I'd liek a Sasuke avy from this stock


----------



## Yeobo (Jun 22, 2009)

Hai hai, first time here. 

Anyway, I'd like a set if you don't mind. ^^


*Spoiler*: _For avvie_ 




125 x 125 por favor. A dotted border would be neat too. 8D





*Spoiler*: _For siggie_


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 22, 2009)

Here ya go Rika and if you dont like it let me know and i will gladly redo it



Seiko and Chimes you guys are up next


----------



## Yeobo (Jun 22, 2009)

Alrighty, thank you! Take as long as you need. ^^

Also, I'm sorry for showing my sig on that last post. Totally slipped my mind.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh its ok dont worry about it.. im not to strict on that mainly cause i forget to turn my own sig off.. so no worries


----------



## Rika (Jun 22, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:
			
		

> Here ya go Rika and *if you dont like it let me know *and i will gladly redo it





Who could not love that beautiful piece of artwork?

I'm of the verge of tears. It's _*GORGEOUS *_

Thank you so much  

[Will rep in 24 hours, sorry about that  And will of course cred ]


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 22, 2009)

Rika said:


> Who could not love that beautiful piece of artwork?
> 
> I'm of the verge of tears. It's _*GORGEOUS *_
> 
> ...



awww your welcome and i am glad you liked it  

Ok Seiko and chimes i am done with your requests and if you dont like them let me know and i will redo them.

Seiko


chimes


----------



## Yeobo (Jun 22, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> chimes



Oh my...I think I just died. In a good way. Thank you so much! Reps and credit nao. <333


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 22, 2009)

Chimes said:


> Oh my...I think I just died. In a good way. Thank you so much! Reps and credit nao. <333



awww im glad you liked it.. im just glad i got the sig small enough to use within limits and it still look good.. glad you like it


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 22, 2009)

I have an avatar request. Senior size me. Go crazy with it if you want <33


I'd like it to be of Gu Honse, the guy with the glasses


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 23, 2009)

I will work on this tomorrow.. i need some sleep.


----------



## Matariki (Jun 23, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok Seiko and chimes i am done with your requests and if you dont like them let me know and i will redo them.
> 
> Seiko



Superb!


----------



## Joro (Jun 23, 2009)

Stock: So how did he get up here then?
Border:solid
Style:square 
Size: the normal size for a regular member

Id like the avy and sig to be of the guy in black 
Could you make the sig transparent, if not you can do it how ever you like  
rep and credit will be given


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 23, 2009)

Seiko said:


> Superb!



Glad you liked it   



Joro said:


> Stock: New chapter
> Border:solid
> Style:square
> Size: the normal size for a regular member
> ...



and yes it can be trans'ed.. i will get to work on it in just a few minutes.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 23, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I have an avatar request. Senior size me. Go crazy with it if you want <33
> 
> 
> I'd like it to be of Gu Honse, the guy with the glasses



Here ya go darth and sorry bout the wait.. if you dont like it let me know and i will redo it.





Joro said:


> Stock: Second panel.
> Border:solid
> Style:square
> Size: the normal size for a regular member
> ...



This was by no means an easy trans and it looked easier then what it was. I also had to rebuild his foot and part of his leg where the text was. Hope it looks ok and hope its what you wanted.. if not let me know and i will redo it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 23, 2009)

Woah, wait. How awesome

Srsly, thanks <33


----------



## Joro (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow your awesome, thanks

Cred + Rep


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 23, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Woah, wait. How awesome
> 
> Srsly, thanks <33





Joro said:


> Wow your awesome, thanks
> 
> Cred + Rep



awwww you guys are welcome and glad you both liked it.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Steph,can you make a special set out of this,I want something special for me and her(you know who I'm talking about) ,It just crossed my mind,well to put my mind at ease,ok I won't go on,but you get the idea,just make it special if it isn't too much trouble.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 23, 2009)

Stephen said:


> Hey Steph,can you make a special set out of this,I want something special for me and her(you know who I'm talking about) ,It just crossed my mind,well to put my mind at ease,ok I won't go on,but you get the idea,just make it special if it isn't too much trouble.



Sure i can do it.. do you just want a sig


----------



## Stephen (Jun 23, 2009)

If you could,make an avy too.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 23, 2009)

awww ok Stephen i will   

Things will be ok and will eventually work themselves out.. just stay strong and when that time comes again it will be all worth it.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank's Steph,I know and I appreciate that alot,I needed it.

(I won't spam here but thank you)


----------



## Fay (Jun 23, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Thanks, you're nice.
> I'll wait for Mystik's response if she wants to do yours or not, then we'll see.
> 
> Here's yours Fay. I hope I did well in taking out the text.
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 23, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I have an avatar request. Senior size me. Go crazy with it if you want <33
> 
> 
> I'd like it to be of Gu Honse, the guy with the glasses



lol darth you wouldnt mind if i borrowed your stock would you ??

could i get anav of Jeeha please the the short read head next to honse please.

 Thanks ^^

*damn i need a colored pic of madang *


----------



## Attor (Jun 23, 2009)

Request 


*Spoiler*: __ 






*What kind of request*: Avatar.
*Border*: Dotted.
*Style*: Square. 
*Size*: 150x150.
*Extra:* No text, please. 

Thanks!


----------



## Izumi (Jun 23, 2009)

I'll do that for you.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 23, 2009)

Stephen said:


> Hey Steph,can you make a special set out of this,I want something special for me and her(you know who I'm talking about) ,It just crossed my mind,well to put my mind at ease,ok I won't go on,but you get the idea,just make it special if it isn't too much trouble.



Here ya go Stephen and hope you like it.. if not let me know and i will redo it.





Reincarnation said:


> lol darth you wouldnt mind if i borrowed your stock would you ??
> 
> could i get anav of Jeeha please the the short read head next to honse please.
> 
> ...



Sure i will get on it


----------



## Charizard (Jun 23, 2009)

hey could you please make me a set of this?


do whatever you want just make it look awesome! 
and could you edit or crop out the artists name at the bottom?
Senior size pl0x

rep&cred


----------



## Izumi (Jun 23, 2009)

^ I'll do this one too.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 23, 2009)

Hope I did alright. If you guys don't like it let me know and I'll redo it. 

Attor



*Spoiler*: _Charizard_


----------



## Charizard (Jun 23, 2009)

awesomeness!

*reps*


----------



## Izumi (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks. Glad you like it.


----------



## Tellyta (Jun 23, 2009)

I heard this awesome shop also makes animations.
Can you make a NaruSaku banner with this stock?

Make it small. With nifty animations, thank you.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 23, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> lol darth you wouldnt mind if i borrowed your stock would you ??
> 
> could i get anav of Jeeha please the the short read head next to honse please.
> 
> ...



Here ya go and hope you like it.. one with text and one without and if you dont like it let me know and i will redo it.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 24, 2009)

Tellyta said:


> I heard this awesome shop also makes animations.
> Can you make a NaruSaku banner with this stock?
> 
> Make it small. With nifty animations, thank you.



I didnt even see this one.. i will give it a go


----------



## Stephen (Jun 24, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Here ya go Stephen and hope you like it.. if not let me know and i will redo it.



I love it,it's amazing thank you Steph


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 24, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Here ya go and hope you like it.. one with text and one without and if you dont like it let me know and i will redo it.


fucking incredible  thanks ^^


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 24, 2009)

Tellyta said:


> I heard this awesome shop also makes animations.
> Can you make a NaruSaku banner with this stock?
> 
> Make it small. With nifty animations, thank you.



How are these.. if you dont like them let me know and i will redo them





Stephen said:


> I love it,it's amazing thank you Steph



awww glad you liked it  



Reincarnation said:


> fucking incredible  thanks ^^



awww glad you liked yours too


----------



## cheshire cat (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm here again guys.. Looks like I've picked my favourite shop..

Can you make a set out of this?  Take out the labeling and have the ducks face as a avi. pek

I'm giving out pasta and milk. 

I LOVE THIS SHOP


----------



## Izumi (Jun 24, 2009)

I'll do that for you, Marshh. <33


----------



## Attor (Jun 24, 2009)

Izumi it looks brilliant  reps are in order


----------



## Metaro (Jun 24, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok i did the best i could.. that image wasnt easy to work with at all.. so i hope you like it and if not let me know and i will redo it the best i can.



Thank you, It great!


----------



## Lucrecia (Jun 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Transparency
Avatar size: 150x150
Border: dotted
Extra text: KibaIno

Thank you


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 24, 2009)

Kalbim said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will do this im guessing you just want an avie so thats what i will do.


----------



## Alexandritee (Jun 24, 2009)

Imma like a set please? 



Rounded border if you please, and for effects I'd like the set to have a light tint to it. I'd quite like some _small_ italic text in the bottom right corner to say "Nico Robin." I don't mind what colour the text is, as long as it fits.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 24, 2009)

Alexandritee said:


> Imma like a set please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So do you want just a light tint of color over it with some text or do you want some other small effects added too.


----------



## Lucrecia (Jun 24, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> I will do this im guessing you just want an avie so thats what i will do.



An avie and a transparency sig


----------



## Alexandritee (Jun 24, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> So do you want just a light tint of color over it with some text or do you want some other small effects added too.



Yeah please, other effects would be nice. Whatever you think suits.  Thanks in advance again.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 24, 2009)

Stock

Senior set to your liking.
In a thin text but not dominate "Hisagi" somewhere in the signature's bottom right corner. and could I get a version without the text?

Please and thank you


----------



## Alexandritee (Jun 24, 2009)

Alexandritee said:


> Imma like a set please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> So do you want just a light tint of color over it with some text or do you want some other small effects added too.





Alexandritee said:


> Yeah please, other effects would be nice. Whatever you think suits.  Thanks in advance again.



If its not too late, can I ask that there is no text on the avatar?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 24, 2009)

Sure i wont put no text on it.. im about to get started on all requests.


----------



## Alexandritee (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh, thank you.  I'd still like text on the sig though, if you don't mind.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 24, 2009)

No problem will do


----------



## Izumi (Jun 24, 2009)

Here you go, Marsh-chan.
Sorry if it took so long. If you hate it tell me and I'll redo it.




*Spoiler*: _your sigs._ 















I'll have my milk and pasta now.


----------



## Tellyta (Jun 24, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> How are these.. if you dont like them let me know and i will redo them



Wow, it's awesome, Aphrodite. 

Now I wanna request for a set. I hope it's okay, if it isn't, then nevermind. 

Stock.
Set. Ava around Akira (the guy). Within junior limits, thank you.
I kinda want a old-movie-ish texture thingy too, if it's okay. Other than that it's all up to your creativity. 

Thanks!


----------



## Izumi (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh hey Tellyta! 
I'll do your request for you.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 24, 2009)

There you go Tellyta.
You told me you loved paint splats so I think you'd like this.


----------



## cheshire cat (Jun 25, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Here you go, Marsh-chan.
> Sorry if it took so long. If you hate it tell me and I'll redo it.
> 
> 
> I'll have my milk and pasta now.



Thanks so much Izumi~ pek Pocoyo I love you so much<33.  But not as much as I love you Izumi. 

You need more then milk and pasta you need caek. 

Thank you! pek


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok done with some requests.. Hisagi i will get yours tomorrow cause i need some sleep right now but will have it in the morning.. if you guys dont like them let me know and i will redo them.


----------



## Tellyta (Jun 25, 2009)

Izumi said:


> There you go Tellyta.
> You told me you loved paint splats so I think you'd like this.



 I love it so much. Thanks a lot, it's wonderful!
I'll raep you after I spread.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 25, 2009)

Burnt Marshmallows said:


> Thanks so much Izumi~ pek Pocoyo I love you so much<33.  But not as much as I love you Izumi.
> 
> You need more then milk and pasta you need caek.
> 
> Thank you! pek





Tellyta said:


> I love it so much. Thanks a lot, it's wonderful!
> I'll raep you after I spread.



Aww thanks you guys, I'm really happy you love them. pek


----------



## Lucrecia (Jun 25, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok done with some requests.. Hisagi i will get yours tomorrow cause i need some sleep right now but will have it in the morning.. if you guys dont like them let me know and i will redo them.



Thank you


----------



## Alexandritee (Jun 25, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


>



Oh they're absaloutely wonderful.  Thank you, so much. I'll definately be back when I'm in need for a new set.


----------



## Rika (Jun 25, 2009)

It?s been three days since my last request. I?m here again 

I have a request for *Mystik/Aphy:*


*Spoiler*: _Requesty_ 





- 125x125 and 150x150 (future use again).

- Rounded borders for both avy and sig.

- Bright colors and sparkling effects. Teals and Turquoise color wise.

- Text: "Grimmjow Jaegerjaquez"  


You can go crazy with this one again.

Thanks! 


*Spoiler*: _P.S._ 



 I use my sets week to week. So Hinata is this week, then its Rinoa, then this one. Just in case you thought I didn't use the last one 







When I come back in about a week, I?ll be requesting you next *Izumi *to make me a set like Tellyta?s. 

I just love this shop!


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 25, 2009)

Can you make this into a prettyful set.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 25, 2009)

Kalbim said:


> Thank you



Your welcome  



Alexandritee said:


> Oh they're absaloutely wonderful.  Thank you, so much. I'll definately be back when I'm in need for a new set.



awwww glad you liked it and come back anytime  



Rika said:


> It?s been three days since my last request. I?m here again
> 
> I have a request for *Mystik/Aphy:*
> 
> ...



lol glad you do and i will do it for you and no worries i change my sets a lot too  



Revy said:


> Can you make this into a prettyful set.



I will do it.. im guessing you want the text off.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes please.pek


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 25, 2009)

k gotcha


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 25, 2009)

*Aphrodite*, can I get a 150 x 150 avy and 170 x 170 profile pic out of this picture? <3 EDIT: Put in a different pic instead. Already cropped the way I want, just needs to be resized. <3
You pretty much know all my usual specifications, right?  Or should I tell them again?


----------



## Innocence (Jun 25, 2009)

request for aphrodite, kinda want an avatar out of this

but in a style like death-kuns avatars, i love how they look.
150x150

thanks in advance


----------



## Jze0 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm back again with another request for an avatar and signature. 



Lets see, I don't want any background or effects added, I just want it the way it is. I also want some awesome text to go with the quote I'm going to write below. Black border around the outside as always please.

Signatures (Now that I think about it I want two sigs, one with the quote and another with the character's name):

First Signature
Size - 430x150
Text - I'm not like everyone else. Don't act like I'm your friend, alright?

Second Signature
Size - 430x150
Text - Tsugumi (please make this text different from the quote above but equally as awesome)

If possible can you make the sigs below 48.8kb, if it can't be done then I understand.

Avatars (two):
One size 100x100, the other 120x120

Thats it for now, hope it come out the way I want it.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 25, 2009)

Rika said:


> When I come back in about a week, I’ll be requesting you next *Izumi *to make me a set like Tellyta’s.
> 
> I just love this shop!



I'll be gladly waiting for that. :ho
And thanks for loving this shop. 



Jze0 said:


> Hey guys, I'm back again with another request for an avatar and signature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll do this for you.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 25, 2009)

Okay I'm done, Jze0.
Sorry, but I can't make the sig 430 x 150. It'll not look very nice. :sweat
But I guess 430 x 268 is okay. If you still hate it, I'll redo it.


*Spoiler*: _Jze0_


----------



## Jze0 (Jun 25, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Okay I'm done, Jze0.
> Sorry, but I can't make the sig 430 x 150. It'll not look very nice. :sweat
> But I guess 430 x 268 is okay. If you still hate it, I'll redo it.
> 
> ...



Wow!! Thats awesome! Its exactly what I was thinking but are you sure you can't make a 430x150 size sig? I don't mind if you cut it in half from the chest upwards seeing as it might still looks good. You see I wanted to use it at a certain forum (they have limits) but if it can't be helped then theres no helping it. 

Just so you know the limits are 500x160 pixels or 48.8 KB (whichever is smaller). If you can work your way around that then it would be really appreciated.


----------



## Attor (Jun 25, 2009)

I am back again.  Could I have this please?


*Spoiler*: __ 





-Avatar - 150x150
-Dotted Border
-If it is possible, could you remove all text/symbols from the picture and just leave the picture? (hope that makes sense, lol.)
- No added text or anything.

Thank you!.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 25, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Stock
> 
> Senior set to your liking.
> In a thin text but not dominate "Hisagi" somewhere in the signature's bottom right corner. and could I get a version without the text?
> ...



Here ya go hisagi if you dont like it let me know and i will redo it


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 26, 2009)

Rika said:


> It?s been three days since my last request. I?m here again
> 
> I have a request for *Mystik/Aphy:*
> 
> ...



Ok rika yours is done and i will work on the rest tomorrow.. im not feeling well tonight so i am going to go get some rest but all requests will be posted tomorrow. Sorry for the wait guys  

If you dont like it let me know and i will redo it.


----------



## .:Mario:. (Jun 26, 2009)

set request
could izumi do this one, i wanna try and see if i like your style better

JUNIOR SIZE
stock:



sig: whole image
ava: the chimp with the red shirt
also, take out the nintendo logo and the nintendo ds wall at the left, along with the E rating letter
u can do whatever u want with the set, just make it look cool okay
thanks in advance


----------



## Izumi (Jun 26, 2009)

Okay, Mario, I'll do that.











































Later...


----------



## Matariki (Jun 26, 2009)

Grab it at Mangahelpers!

I want the Madara panel as an avatar


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 26, 2009)

Ok i should have all requests done by tonight.. i went to turn off my sig but deleted my post instead


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 26, 2009)

Ok deathkun,innocence and seiko and attor are up next..

also attor did you want any effects at all or just basically the picture with the border and text gone. Cause it sounds like thats all you want.. if you see this let me know and if not i will go ahead and make it and if its not to your liking just let me know. If anything i will just add some color with very little effects.. i feel like i have to add something even if it is just color.   

Here ya go revy dear and i hope you like it.. if not let me know and i will gladly redo


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 26, 2009)

The set is perfection.

Thank you again,luv<3


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 26, 2009)

awwww im glad you like it


----------



## Attor (Jun 26, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> also attor did you want any effects at all or just basically the picture with the border and text gone.



Oh, lol. Sorry I'm new to this. I would quite like effects  just anything that makes it bright and pretty, lol


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 26, 2009)

Attor said:


> Oh, lol. Sorry I'm new to this. I would quite like effects..just anything that makes it bright and pretty, lol



ok now that i know what you want i can get started on yours so yours will be next and so far last up.

Ok guys if you dont like them let me know and i will redo them.


----------



## m o l o k o (Jun 26, 2009)

I was wondering if one of you could trans this and make it prettier?


And make a rounded ava out of this one (without the text in the corner)?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 26, 2009)

Ally said:


> I was wondering if one of you could trans this and make it prettier?
> 
> 
> And make a rounded ava out of this one (without the text in the corner)?



Sure i will get on it as soon as i get attor's done


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 26, 2009)

Time for a request from one of my favorite shops. 

Request for set.

Avatar
take a look

150x150

-Borderless edges cut.


Signature
take a look

-Transparent, and resize.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 26, 2009)

Here, mario. Sorry if it sucks. I have a major headache and well... I'm so sorry. 
If you hate it I'll redo it.


*Spoiler*: _Mario_ 











Also ^ Sephiroth, I'll do that for you.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks so much Aph.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 26, 2009)

Here Sephiroth. I don't quite get what you want for the avatar, since I'm suffering from a headache now and I'm a noob, but here's a try.


----------



## Rika (Jun 27, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:
			
		

> If you dont like it let me know and i will redo it.





It's gorgeous. It really is! I love it, love love love it 

It's pure smex pek

I will rep once I spread around 

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 27, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Here Sephiroth. I don't quite get what you want for the avatar, since I'm suffering from a headache now and I'm a noob, but here's a try.



On the avatar I actually meant like this.



Thanks for the trans signature though.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 27, 2009)

Ok 88 i will work on yours tomorrow.. im sleepy and my hand is sore  

Seph i can redo the avie tomorrow.. my hand is sore right now.. so you you want the avie just rounded and not trans'ed or do you want it trans'ed with rounded edges. I kinda figured thats what you meant but asking to make sure. 

ok guys if you dont like them let me know and i will redo them.

*Spoiler*: _Ally_


----------



## .:Mario:. (Jun 27, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Here, mario. Sorry if it sucks. I have a major headache and well... I'm so sorry.
> If you hate it I'll redo it.
> 
> 
> ...



thank you a lot Izumi
awesome set


----------



## Attor (Jun 27, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


>



It's beautiful.


----------



## Fay (Jun 27, 2009)

Requesting set, senior member:
- sig transparancy
- ava transparancy + nice, non-dotted border (ava of Karin)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Izumi (Jun 27, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> On the avatar I actually meant like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the trans signature though.



Oh, I see. Here it is. ^^





.:Mario:. said:


> thank you a lot Izumi
> awesome set



Thanks! 
I'm glad you like it.



Fay said:


> Requesting set, senior member:
> - sig transparancy
> - ava transparancy + nice, non-dotted border (ava of Karin)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I'll do this for you, Fay.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 27, 2009)

Alright Fay here's yours.
Tell me if you don't like it, I'll redo it. ^^


*Spoiler*: _Fay_


----------



## Fay (Jun 27, 2009)

So prettypek!

Thank you!


----------



## m o l o k o (Jun 27, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> ok guys if you dont like them let me know and i will redo them.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ally_



...I?m speechless The avas look just like I imagined them and I love the colors!


----------



## Izumi (Jun 27, 2009)

Fay said:


> So prettypek!
> 
> Thank you!



No problem, I'm really happy you like it.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 27, 2009)

Attor said:


> It's beautiful.





Ally said:


> ...I?m speechless The avas look just like I imagined them and I love the colors!



awwwww so sweet i am glad you guys liked them


----------



## Cjones (Jun 27, 2009)

Type: Set
Size: Sig-360x360, Ava-150x150
Style: Rounded
Extra: ♥ Aphrodite ♥ can let her artisticness loose on it, but if you can could you put Tifa's name somewhere?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 27, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> Type: Set
> Size: Sig-360x360, Ava-150x150
> Style: Rounded
> Extra: ♥ Aphrodite ♥ can let her artisticness loose on it, but if you can could you put Tifa's name somewhere?



Sure i will get to work on yours and 88's a little later today


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 27, 2009)

Set request


*Spoiler*: __ 







Anything is fine with me.

could I get two avatars as well?
One 150x150 and the other 100x100?

Thanks


----------



## Jze0 (Jun 27, 2009)

Got one more last request for you guys and then I'll leave you alone for awhile. 



I want the same exact treatment to go to this image as my last request. 2 sigs and 2 avatar of the same sizes and quality. If Izuki can do it again that would be awesome but if he can't do it then thats ok too.

Signature:

First Sig
Size: Same as last
Text: When you close your eyes, I disappear. (Use different text please)
Black Border around outside

Second Sig
Size: Same as last
Text: Sora (I think you know by now about the text)
Black Border as usual

Avatar:
One 100x100 and the other 120x120


----------



## Izumi (Jun 27, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Set request
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Jze0 said:


> Got one more last request for you guys and then I'll leave you alone for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll do these.
And Jze0, even though Mystik/Aphrodite said you can on your sig, my computer's really slow and well.. you get the idea. 

P/S: I'm a girl.


----------



## Jze0 (Jun 27, 2009)

Izumi said:


> I'll do these.
> And Jze0, even though Mystik/Aphrodite said you can on your sig, my computer's really slow and well.. you get the idea.
> 
> P/S: I'm a girl.



Sure, I'll turn off my sig and sorry about the gender confusion.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 27, 2009)

Ok sense mine and Izumi's other workers dont seem to be doing hardly any request at all Undaunted wants to work in this shop and help out so he will be our new worker. And i have gotten rid of the other workers but i have appreciated what you guys have done. I just need some who are actually going to help right now specially with Izumi starting back school soon. Anyway welcome aboard Undaunted.


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 27, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Set request
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Finished this one, sorry didn't realize you took it Izumi.



*Spoiler*: _Signatures_ 









Thanks Steph.


----------



## Merv The Perv (Jun 27, 2009)

Request: Sig
Stock
Border: Dotted
Style: Square
Size: 350 x 125
Extras: Write "Fireworks and Fangs: Kiba X Hanabi FC" in white letters.


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 27, 2009)

Merv The Perv said:


> Request: Sig
> Stock
> Border: Dotted
> Style: Square
> ...


Considering that I am a member of that FC I will do it.


----------



## Merv The Perv (Jun 27, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Considering that I am a member of that FC I will do it.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hell Yeah for Undaunted


----------



## Izumi (Jun 27, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Finished this one, sorry didn't realize you took it Izumi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah it's okay. Welcome aboard, Undaunted. 

Here Jze0, it's yours. Hope you like them.
If you don't, let me know and I'll redo them. ^^


*Spoiler*: _Jze0_


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 27, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Finished this one, sorry didn't realize you took it Izumi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thankz                    .


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 27, 2009)

Finished your request Meet The Perv. 

I even made you a banner for the first post of the FC.


----------



## Merv The Perv (Jun 27, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Finished your request Meet The Perv.
> 
> I even made you a banner for the first post of the FC.



  I can't believe I know people who are as magnificent as you!


----------



## Jze0 (Jun 27, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Ah it's okay. Welcome aboard, Undaunted.
> 
> Here Jze0, it's yours. Hope you like them.
> If you don't, let me know and I'll redo them. ^^
> ...



Great job and thank you so much but can you redo the sig with the character's name on it. I kind of don't like the text (font), could it be a like more cuter like the last set please. Hope I'm not being a nuisance. :sweat


----------



## Izumi (Jun 27, 2009)

Jze0 said:


> Great job and thank you so much but can you redo the sig with the character's name on it. I kind of don't like the text (font), could it be a like more cuter like the last set please. Hope I'm not being a nuisance. :sweat



No, you're not. It's my job, so I don't mind.
Here, is this text alright?


----------



## Jze0 (Jun 27, 2009)

Great redo thanks...

One more thing, (damn I'm nick picky aren't I ) in the sig with the quote I noticed like a little fog effect behind the text. Is it possible to remove it and leave the text as is. Thank for putting up with Izumi though for some reason I wish you didn't.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 28, 2009)

Eh? I thought it was naturally like that.
Nevermind, I'll see what I can do...

Is this alright?


----------



## Ayana (Jun 28, 2009)

Request: Animation
*stock*
Style: Square
Size: 525 x 425
Extras: Please Write 
"I couldn't die...
"Even heaven without you would feel like hell...
Fateful Lust: The Zabuza x Anko FC" in white letters.

Just make the letters animated.
^^


----------



## Jze0 (Jun 28, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Eh? I thought it was naturally like that.
> Nevermind, I'll see what I can do...
> 
> Is this alright?



Ummmmm.... can you just give it different text altogether. Something that can blend well with the background like the last redo.

God I hate myself...  Sorry...


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 28, 2009)

Request for Aphrodite.

Stock: x
Size: -
Signature: Whatever is within boundries.
Avy: 150 x 150 and a 64 x 64
Text: Ninja in your house, eating your food.
Borders: Whatever you want.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 28, 2009)

Ok i was only able to do one request cause i got really busy today and its morning already and i have to nap  

All other request will be done and filled later today and im sorry about the wait  

88 Movement if you dont like it let me know and i will redo it.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 28, 2009)

Ayana said:


> Request: Animation
> *stock*
> Style: Square
> Size: 525 x 425
> ...



I'll be glad to do this for you, Ayana. 



Jze0 said:


> Ummmmm.... can you just give it different text altogether. Something that can blend well with the background like the last redo.
> 
> God I hate myself...  Sorry...



Oh nevermind, I'm mad at myself because the customer ain't satisfied. 

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks so much Aphrodite its great!


----------



## Izumi (Jun 28, 2009)

Here Ayana. I just made one banner though. Can you ask Mystik to do the other one?
I'm really, really sorry, but I can't do it now. Sorry. 


*Spoiler*: _Ayana_ 









And I hope this is okay, Jzeo.


----------



## Krix (Jun 28, 2009)

For Mystik. pek

A set of this:





avatar of Karin's face, please. <3
150x150. 

Do whatever you can with it. <3


----------



## Alexandritee (Jun 28, 2009)

I promised my return, and here I am.  even though its only been 3-4 days...

I'd like a set please.



Okay, since I have a thing for rounded borders, I'd like one of them. Since the image is a bit squished, it would be nice if it looked a tiny bit softer. For the avatar, I'd like it to be focused on her face, not his. Other than that, you can go wild with effects. 

Thank you so much for last time and I can't wait for what I get this time. I don't really mind who takes this one.


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 28, 2009)

Alexandritee said:


> I promised my return, and here I am.  even though its only been 3-4 days...
> 
> I'd like a set please.
> 
> ...


I'll take this one.


----------



## Shika (Jun 28, 2009)

Link-TJ's blog

Hi...
I would like to request Undaunted a sig and avatar with this, within the normal limits for a junior member...

Extras- Please put a background... I'l give you the picture aswell
          Please write- "They think I am as strong as you... Sorry..."
TJ's blog

<Already anxious for the result> The Harbour's Shadow 
ShikaNami

P.S- Do your magic please Undaunted


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 28, 2009)

ShikaNami said:


> Link-Eating things past expiration date
> 
> Hi...
> I would like to request Undaunted a sig and avatar with this, within the normal limits for a junior member...
> ...


I've got this one too.


----------



## Shika (Jun 28, 2009)

Yay!
Thank you very much for accepting the request.

The Harbour's Shadow
ShikaNami


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 28, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Thanks so much Aphrodite its great!



Your welcome and glad you liked it.  



Izumi said:


> Here Ayana. I just made one banner though. Can you ask Mystik to do the other one?
> I'm really, really sorry, but I can't do it now. Sorry.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ayana_



I thought Ayana only had one requested banner  O_o  but i will do it.. i hope everything is ok Izumi.


----------



## Ayana (Jun 28, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Here Ayana. I just made one banner though. Can you ask Mystik to do the other one?
> I'm really, really sorry, but I can't do it now. Sorry.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ayana_



Thank you, it's really great!


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey luv,I was wondering if you could make this into an avy for my profile pic.
You know resize it and all so it's bigger.
If you want to do anything elseto it,I trustz joo.<3


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 28, 2009)

Revy said:


> Hey luv,I was wondering if you could make this into an avy for my profile pic.
> You know resize it and all so it's bigger.
> If you want to do anything elseto it,I trustz joo.<3



Sure i will see what i can do .. im about to start requests.. i will try to keep the quality the best i can but i cant promise much since resizing up usually lowers quality bad.. but i have some things i can do that should put some quality back in it.


----------



## Jze0 (Jun 28, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Oh nevermind, I'm mad at myself because the customer ain't satisfied.
> 
> I'll see what I can do.



You shouldn't be mad at yourself since you've done an amazing job up to this point, really. 

I think I'm satisfied with the last change Izumi, so thanks for everthing and thanks for all the work you did, its really appreciated. 

Edit: I know its off topic but out of curiousity who is that on ♥ Aphrodite ♥'s avatar? She looks really cute.


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 28, 2009)

I finished your request Alex.



*Spoiler*: _Two Sig Versions_


----------



## Alexandritee (Jun 28, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> I finished your request Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Two Sig Versions_



 Thank you so much.

Imma liking the text. 

I shall use it right away. Thanks again.


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 28, 2009)

Alexandritee said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> Imma liking the text.
> 
> I shall use it right away. Thanks again.


I'm glad you like it. 

Yeah, you're lucky that you picked a picture from an series I've actually seen, I wouldn't have been able to do that with One Piece unless you requested it.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 28, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Sure i will see what i can do .. im about to start requests.. i will try to keep the quality the best i can but i cant promise much since resizing up usually lowers quality bad.. but i have some things i can do that should put some quality back in it.



Thanks.


----------



## Alexandritee (Jun 28, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> I'm glad you like it.
> 
> Yeah, you're lucky that you picked a picture from an series I've actually seen, I wouldn't have been able to do that with One Piece unless you requested it.



Woot. 

I'm glad you put in the little reference to his line there.. i was pleased. 

So yeah, big thanks.


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 28, 2009)

Finished your request, Shika.

But the first render was too small, and the other was not a render so I used my own:



*Spoiler*: _Signatures_ 










I wasn't sure about who was saying what you requested, so if it's wrong I can fix it sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Shika (Jun 28, 2009)

Just one thing...
It's itachi saying it to Minato...
lol

But they are EXCELLENT! Nice work!

The Harbour's Shadow
ShikaNami

P.S.-Are you portuguese?


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 28, 2009)

ShikaNami said:


> Just one thing...
> It's itachi saying it to Minato...
> lol
> 
> ...


I'll redo them tomorrow, I realized that once I got to your profile. 


I am not portuguese, the Selecao are a fictional group from the anime Eden of the East. You are actually the second person to ask me that today.


----------



## Shika (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL!
I am portuguese so, finding a portuguese guy here in NF would be awesome...
OK Thanks for the redoing.. I'll rep you from the top ones though.. Credit too 

The Harbour's Shadow
ShikaNami


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2009)

*Aphrodite*, I am back, and wanting the usual.  150 x 150 avy, 170 x 170 profile pic. <3 I want them both made out of this:

You can crop it any way you want out of that panel, I know you'll make it look awesome like always. 

Sort of cool I don't have to specify anymore, since I always want the same thing.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 28, 2009)

Ok done with my first set of requests.. if you guys dont like them let me know and i will redo them.



cjones8612 said:


> Type: Set
> Size: Sig-360x360, Ava-150x150
> Style: Rounded
> Extra: ♥ Aphrodite ♥ can let her artisticness loose on it, but if you can could you put Tifa's name somewhere?








Ayana said:


> Request: Animation
> *stock*
> Style: Square
> Size: 525 x 425
> ...







Revy said:


> Hey luv,I was wondering if you could make this into an avy for my profile pic.
> You know resize it and all so it's bigger.
> If you want to do anything elseto it,I trustz joo.<3



I managed to do it and keep the quality yay


----------



## Cjones (Jun 28, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok done with my first set of requests.. if you guys dont like them let me know and i will redo them.



As great as always  Thanks


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 28, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> As great as always  Thanks



awwww your welcome and i am glad you liked it


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 28, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> I managed to do it and keep the quality yay



You've done it again.

*raepz wit love*


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 28, 2009)

Revy said:


> You've done it again.
> 
> *raepz wit love*



Of course i try not to let you down


----------



## Jze0 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey Izumi if your around can you redo this one.



Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Jze0_



I want it the same but the only problem is you spelled the name wrong. Its Tsugumi not Tsumugi. I didn't catch it until now so I hope you can fix it.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 28, 2009)

heya



can you make me something out of this? dotted border and maybe some kind of effect? :3


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 28, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> heya
> 
> 
> 
> can you make me something out of this? dotted border and maybe some kind of effect? :3


Got this one, I love Zachary Quinto.


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 28, 2009)

set for izumi

125x125
if change of stock, plz tell me ;]


----------



## SakuraUchiha09 (Jun 28, 2009)

Ok.
If you could do a set with this:

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 28, 2009)

I'll take SakuraUchiha09's request. 

Sasuke, your request is finished. 


*Spoiler*: _Set 1_ 









*Spoiler*: _Set 2_ 









*Spoiler*: _Set 3_


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 29, 2009)

Magic pl0x


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok finally got more requests done. If you guys dont like them let me know and i will redo them......

also Jze0 i will have to try and do yours the best i can. Im not sure what font Izumi used for it but i do know i dont have it. Also Sweets me or daunted may have to do your request also cause Izumi wasnt able to finish her requests today and she maybe having problems from how she acted earlier so if your request isnt done by tomorrow one of us may have to pick it up for Izumi unless you just want to wait till she returns.



Vae said:


> Request for Aphrodite.
> 
> Stock: x
> Size: -
> ...





Hime said:


> For Mystik.
> 
> A set of this:
> 
> ...


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Ayana (Jun 29, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


>



It's beautiful, thank you!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 29, 2009)

Ayana said:


> It's beautiful, thank you!



awwww your welcome and glad you liked it


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 29, 2009)

okay it's kewl


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 29, 2009)

SakuraUchiha09 said:


> Ok.
> If you could do a set with this:
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I finished your request. 



*Spoiler*: _Signatures_


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 29, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok finally got more requests done. If you guys dont like them let me know and i will redo them......
> 
> also Jze0 i will have to try and do yours the best i can. Im not sure what font Izumi used for it but i do know i dont have it. Also Sweets me or daunted may have to do your request also cause Izumi wasnt able to finish her requests today and she maybe having problems from how she acted earlier so if your request isnt done by tomorrow one of us may have to pick it up for Izumi unless you just want to wait till she returns.



Omg, this has got to be the BEST set I've ever gotten made  its just so fucking EPIC, thanks so muuuuch *reps n creds*


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 29, 2009)

Request for Aphrodite 

Link removed


----------



## Izumi (Jun 29, 2009)

Jze0 said:


> Hey Izumi if your around can you redo this one.
> 
> 
> 
> I want it the same but the only problem is you spelled the name wrong. Its Tsugumi not Tsumugi. I didn't catch it until now so I hope you can fix it.





sweets. said:


> set for izumi
> 
> 125x125
> if change of stock, plz tell me ;]



I'll do this, Mystik. Don't worry. 
I can do it in time.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank god I finished it in time. 
Here, Jze0, sorry I didn't see that at first. I must be really lame.  
Is this alright?



And here, sweets. Yours. Hope you like them.


----------



## SakuraUchiha09 (Jun 29, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> I finished your request.
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Signatures_



I love it , it's awesome!


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 29, 2009)

Finished that request Shika, hope you like it. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shika (Jun 29, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Finished that request Shika, hope you like it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Undaunted! You have did it again!
It's excellent... Reps for you...

The Harbour's Shadow
ShikaNami

P.S-Where's the sig?

EDIT: It didn't opned the sig... loool


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 29, 2009)

ShikaNami said:


> Undaunted! You have did it again!
> It's excellent... Reps for you...
> 
> The Harbour's Shadow
> ...


It's right below the avatar.


----------



## Krix (Jun 29, 2009)

thank you so much, mystik


----------



## Jze0 (Jun 29, 2009)

Neat, thanks for the 100th time Izumi.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 29, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> *Aphrodite*, I am back, and wanting the usual. 150 x 150 avy, 170 x 170 profile pic. <3 I want them both made out of this:
> 
> You can crop it any way you want out of that panel, I know you'll make it look awesome like always.
> 
> Sort of cool I don't have to specify anymore, since I always want the same thing.



Here ya go death-kun hope ya like.. if not let me know and i will redo them.




Lucien Lachance said:


> Magic pl0x



I will do yours later today i have some stuff to do at home and when i get back it will be done.



Vae said:


> Omg, this has got to be the BEST set I've ever gotten made .. its just so fucking EPIC, thanks so muuuuch *reps n creds*



Im glad you liked it  



Zeal said:


> Request for Aphrodite
> 
> Contributation



I will do yours later today to baby


----------



## Rika (Jun 29, 2009)

♥


*Spoiler*: _Request for Aphrodite_ 






*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 







- 125x125 and 150x150.

- Rounded borders for both avy and sig.

- Bright colors and sparkling effects. 

- Perhpas stars and hearts and glitter - a bit more than normal 

- For colors, RAINBOW! <3

- Text: "Orihime Inoue" 

- This time go extra crazy  

*Aphrodite*: I know you guys are super busy. So take your sweet time, I still have to use my Grimmy set next week 




*Izumi*  I cannot find the picture I wanted you to do in my folder  I know I saved it thar  I will have to find it first, will request you when I find it :sweat


----------



## Rampage (Jun 29, 2009)

yo yo
for this pic could you please get rid of the colours on each side of rock lee, so basically just leaving rock lee and the two water tornadoes, and then add some special effect that you think would look good sorry for asking much , if possible could i have a avatar of rocke lee's face 125x125 
thanks


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 29, 2009)

I'll take this one, seeing as neither one of you two has. :ho


----------



## Izumi (Jun 29, 2009)

Rika said:


> ♥
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Request for Aphrodite_
> ...



I'll gladly wait for that.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey *Izumi and Mystik* not meaning to be rude but where the hell are my requests? You didn't pm them to me.


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 29, 2009)

i wanted a set with that izumi 
thank you tho


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 29, 2009)

Hyuga Hinata said:


> Hey *Izumi and Mystik* not meaning to be rude but where the hell are my requests? You didn't pm them to me.



Maybe if you make a request where tits and other parts arent showing that your actually able to post in the request thread it will be easier to remember and work on them. I cant make banners out of those cause i have no way of covering up there boobs to where you can actually use them and have them look right. Only way i can do it is if i cut off hinata's breast. So sorry if i cant do that request. Maybe if you send me something to where its easier to hide a bare chest it would be a lot easier unless you want a huge censor sign going over hinata.

This request thread stays busy.. if a request is pmed to me then yeah i tend to forget about it. Next time only send me request where the boobs are actually covered and not bare.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 29, 2009)

Okay but what about my naruhina sig request?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 29, 2009)

Hyuga Hinata said:


> Okay but what about my naruhina sig request?



That i will have done tonight but with the way some of the text was placed im having a hard time removing it without messing up the rest of the sig.. i will have that one done and posted when i post these next two i am finishing up.


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 29, 2009)

Finished your request uzumaki lee.


----------



## Rampage (Jun 29, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Finished your request uzumaki lee.



WOW, just wow this is awesome
thanks, will rep and cred


----------



## Soldier (Jun 29, 2009)

150x150 avatar, please.
Animated avatar: Slide each character[[head shots.]], add _effects if you want_, but I don't see it needing any. 


150x150 avatar
Animated Avatar: Slide of both [[head shots]] and a _slide of their hands_, plox. It can either be one of their hands in 2 different slides, or both on one slide. It doesn't matter.
Again, add effects if you want.

*As for the border on both:* Whatever looks good is fine by me. (:

If you don't want to do both, that's fine. Choose one out of a hat or flip a coin.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 29, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go death-kun hope ya like.. if not let me know and i will redo them.



Oh wow, you really outdid yourself.  Thank you so much. <3 I think I've run out of good manga panels to use, so now I'll have to start dipping into my fanarts to find new stuff to use. 

Thanks again, you're awesome.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 29, 2009)

Soldier said:


> 150x150 avatar, please.
> Animated avatar: Slide each character[[head shots.]], add _effects if you want_, but I don't see it needing any.
> 
> 
> ...



Sure i will give it a go



Death-kun said:


> Oh wow, you really outdid yourself.  Thank you so much. <3 I think I've run out of good manga panels to use, so now I'll have to start dipping into my fanarts to find new stuff to use.
> 
> Thanks again, you're awesome.



awwww your welcome and Hime your welcome too lol

ok first batch of requests are done..


----------



## Yeobo (Jun 29, 2009)

Hiya Aphrodite. <3 Since I was so pleased with my last request, if you don't mind I'd like to return for another set. I understand that you're super busy so please, take as long as you need. I'm patient. =3



For the siggie, just do whatever feels right to you. I trust ya <3 If you could add the text 'Lambo' somewhere on it, that'd be great. For the av, him and his bunny ears would be just dandy. 125x125, por favor gracias. If you can, I'd like both to have a pink dotted border.

Thanks~


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 30, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


>



Thanks Love


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 30, 2009)

Zeal said:


> Thanks Love



Your welcome baby



Ok Rika and chimes i will do both of your requests tomorrow since they are sets and i am sleepy and i would rather work on them when i am more awake  

Soldier i went ahead and did yours since they were just avie's. Let me know if you dont like them and i will redo them the best i can.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 30, 2009)

Aphrodite, may I have a request?

What kind of request: Avatar
Stock: Either one
no matter what
no matter what
Border: Whichever you want, but if you must use a color, use red
Style: Whatever
Size: 150x150
Extras: Eh, I don't think text would look good, but do it if you feel it would. I do want some reddish colors in there since the character is red. 

What kind of request: Gif to be used as a sig
Stock: no matter what
Border: Whichever you want, but if you must use a color, use red
Style: Like this please.
no matter what
Size: Whatever looks best
Extras: The gif is 3:03 to 3:12.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you it rocks i absolutely love it!!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 30, 2009)

Hyuga Hinata said:


> Thank you it rocks i absolutely love it!!



Awesome glad you liked it.. and all requests will be done later today


----------



## Inuyatta (Jun 30, 2009)

Ack, Aphrodite! I'm sorry you had such trouble with Hyuga Hinata's sig! If she had told me she wanted an altered version of my stuff, I'd have offered up a blank version for you to use! D:

That said, you did a beautiful job, I do not know how to make graphics worth anything!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 30, 2009)

Inuyatta said:


> Ack, Aphrodite! I'm sorry you had such trouble with Hyuga Hinata's sig! If she had told me she wanted an altered version of my stuff, I'd have offered up a blank version for you to use! D:
> 
> That said, you did a beautiful job, I do not know how to make graphics worth anything!



Omg that was a sig you have made.. oh wow i didnt know. I am so sorry if i knew someone else had made it already i wouldnt have altered it. Oh wow i am so sorry they didnt tell me it was a sig someone else already made.


----------



## .:Mario:. (Jun 30, 2009)

im gonna request it():

*junior size*

stock:



i want the ava of a pain close up
the sig the whole pic, do your thing(to the one who does it)

thanks in advance


----------



## Inuyatta (Jun 30, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Omg that was a sig you have made.. oh wow i didnt know. I am so sorry if i knew someone else had made it already i wouldnt have altered it. Oh wow i am so sorry they didnt tell me it was a sig someone else already made.



No worries, it's ok! I think you did a great job! Besides, it's not really your responsibility if someone came to you with the image and didn't tell you where it came from. 

Trust me, it's ok.


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 30, 2009)

.:Mario:. said:


> im gonna request it():
> 
> *junior size*
> 
> ...


I'll be stealing this request, Mario.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 30, 2009)

Inuyatta said:


> No worries, it's ok! I think you did a great job! Besides, it's not really your responsibility if someone came to you with the image and didn't tell you where it came from.
> 
> Trust me, it's ok.



Honestly i thought it was a image they got from photobucket.. the sig looked great to me to begin with i was wondering why it needed to be altered anyway.. however i am truly sorry and your graphics work is just fine. However thanks for letting me know... again i am sorry.


----------



## Inuyatta (Jun 30, 2009)

More than likely, that is what happened--I posted it on tinypic so people could just direct link it into their profiles/sigs. I probably should have watermarked stuff, but I don't really know how. XD Either way, quit apologizing, I'm not mad at anyone, least of all you. You're so sweet! pek

Actually, truth be told, I wasn't aware we had a sig shop here. I'm certainly glad I know now. 

If anyone ever comes to you with a request for that image again, let me know. I don't have a blank after all, but I do have the pages that I colored, so you can style it however you like. I'm pretty sure I can trust you with my images.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 30, 2009)

Inuyatta said:


> More than likely, that is what happened--I posted it on tinypic so people could just direct link it into their profiles/sigs. I probably should have watermarked stuff, but I don't really know how. XD Either way, quit apologizing, I'm not mad at anyone, least of all you. You're so sweet! pek
> 
> Actually, truth be told, I wasn't aware we had a sig shop here. I'm certainly glad I know now.
> 
> If anyone ever comes to you with a request for that image again, let me know. I don't have a blank after all, but I do have the pages that I colored, so you can style it however you like. I'm pretty sure I can trust you with my images.



awwww your so sweet and yes we have shops and of course you can trust me.. and i will surely let you know


----------



## Alexandritee (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey there. Is it rude of me to request after only two days? I do love my set - but I've began to change frequently. 

Anyway, if it is rude of me I'll come back another day, but if anyone will do it, I'd like to request a set. 



Again, I'd like a rounded border. Other than that I have no real specifications - do whatever you please. The only other thing I would really want is the av to be focused on her.

Effects or whatever can be added if you want. I really don't mind. You guys amaze me.


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 30, 2009)

Alexandritee said:


> Hey there. Is it rude of me to request after only two days? I do love my set - but I've began to change frequently.
> 
> Anyway, if it is rude of me I'll come back another day, but if anyone will do it, I'd like to request a set.
> 
> ...


I'll be making your set again.


----------



## Alexandritee (Jun 30, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> I'll be making your set again.



Thank you.  I can't wait for the outcome. Your last one made me squee. 

EDIT: I'm changing the stock to the version with the watermark on it, because someone removed it on the picture I recieved.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 30, 2009)

Two requests- One for my friend and an avie request for me.

My friend wants your usual and avie of both sasuke and naruto.



I just want an avie of hinata's face.


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 30, 2009)

Your request is done Mario, enjoy. 




*Spoiler*: _Signatures_


----------



## .:Mario:. (Jun 30, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Your request is done Mario, enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i loved the greeness in it
give it more lively colors
if u wanna tough, i can request it later, thanks anyway


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 30, 2009)

.:Mario:. said:


> i loved the greeness in it
> give it more lively colors
> if u wanna tough, i can request it later, thanks anyway


Sorry but I didn't save it as a PSD, so any attempts to change the colors now will just make it look crappy. I think from now on I'm gonna start saving them in that format first.  

Just request it again later, and I'll leave it alone.


----------



## .:Mario:. (Jun 30, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Sorry but I didn't save it as a PSD, so any attempts to change the colors now will just make it look crappy. I think from now on I'm gonna start saving them in that format first.
> 
> Just request it again later, and I'll leave it alone.



cool, thanks anyway


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 30, 2009)

Alexandritee, I added an animated ava in addition to your rounded one.


----------



## Alexandritee (Jun 30, 2009)

iloveyouiloveyouiloveyouiloveyouiloveyouiloveyouiloveyouiloveyouiloveyouiloveyou


I squealed for like, ten minutes straight. 

Thank you so much 

EDIT: SHIT NO REP LEFT  Tomorrow, I promise. I'm so sorry. Expect love tomorrow.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 30, 2009)

Hyuga Hinata said:


> Two requests- One for my friend and an avie request for me.
> 
> My friend wants your usual and avie of both sasuke and naruto.
> 
> ...



Your friend wants a request then your friend can come in here and make the request themselves.

Rule number 7 below


♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> 7.Only one request per person. Yes a Sig Set does count as 1 request since its a set. Two avies also count as 1 request, and so on.



Your avie however can be done.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh okay thank you, she'll just have to wait then.


----------



## .:Mario:. (Jun 30, 2009)

im gonna ask this request to *♥aphrodite♥*:

*junior size*

stock:



i want the ava of a pain close up
the sig the whole pic, do your thing *♥aphrodite♥*

thanks in advance


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 30, 2009)

125x125
Set please!
dotted border
Uchiha Sasuke


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 30, 2009)

sweets. said:


> 125x125
> Set please!
> dotted border
> Uchiha Sasuke


I'll take this.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 30, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Aphrodite, may I have a request?
> 
> What kind of request: Avatar
> Stock: Either one
> ...



Ok im done with yours.. i used the second image for the avie cause the first didnt show up. I didnt add any text or effects cause it didnt really need it so i just played with and changed up the colors which i think look better. If you dont like them let me know and i will redo them.



Rika and chimes yours is up next.


----------



## Yeobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh yaaaay. Hehe, I'll wait.~<3


----------



## Soldier (Jun 30, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Your welcome baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 They're beautiful, but can you make the transition a little faster?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 30, 2009)

Soldier said:


> They're beautiful, but can you make the transition a little faster?



How is this or is it to fast


----------



## Jimin (Jun 30, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok im done with yours.. i used the second image for the avie cause the first didnt show up. I didnt add any text or effects cause it didnt really need it so i just played with and changed up the colors which i think look better. If you dont like them let me know and i will redo them.
> 
> 
> 
> Rika and chimes yours is up next.



Thanks a lot. Repped. Will credit when I use it in a bit.  But I do have a question. How come the gif was cropped? If its too much trouble (more than 5 mins), just forget about it. Its not that big of a deal. XD


----------



## Soldier (Jun 30, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> How is this or is it to fast



 A little too fast. Maybe if you kept the transition speed, but made the picture slides last longer? I feel bad asking so many times. ><
I really appreciate it, though.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 30, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Thanks a lot. Repped. Will credit when I use it in a bit.  But I do have a question. How come the gif was cropped? If its too much trouble (more than 5 mins), just forget about it. Its not that big of a deal. XD



Glad you liked it  



Soldier said:


> A little too fast. Maybe if you kept the transition speed, but made the picture slides last longer? I feel bad asking so many times. ><
> I really appreciate it, though.





how is this.. the speed is inbetween the last two


----------



## Soldier (Jun 30, 2009)

PERFECT.  Thank you so much, I repped you once but I'll rep you again after I spread. 
I'm sorry for being a bother. ):


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 30, 2009)

Soldier said:


> PERFECT.  Thank you so much, I repped you once but I'll rep you again after I spread.
> I'm sorry for being a bother. ):



Nah its fine.. i would rather do over and get it right then to have it wrong and besides its my job and glad you liked it.   

Ok chimes here is yours and if you dont like it let me know and i will redo it.



ok next on list
Rika
Hinata
Mario
sweets./undaunted

If your name isnt on the list let me know cause i have lost track and i guess i should start keeping a list so i wont forget anyone's request.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 30, 2009)

Awesome sets we having here 

also, request for my love


----------



## Yeobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh Aphro, I love you so much.  Thank yooooou.   

Last time I checked I had to wait for the 24 hour limit, but I will definitely get your rep to you. <333


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 30, 2009)

Finished your request sweets, if you need any minor adjustments done just tell me.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 30, 2009)

I wanted to be smaller, that's all :] I love it though thank you pek


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 1, 2009)

Request for *Aphrodite* <3 

*Banner:* (gif banner plz? )
Stock: X
Size: I guess 250 x 130
Border: rounded
Style: Can you show like, one person at a time. After that say "Noblesse Oblige, please continue being the messiah" Then at the end, "Eden of the East FC"

Hope that isn't too much :]


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 1, 2009)

List to remind myself of request
Rika
Hinata
Mario
Zeal
Tomochii-chan


----------



## Izumi (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey Mystik, I can do Tomochii-chan's request if it's too much for you.
Can I?


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 1, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Hey Mystik, I can do Tomochii-chan's request if it's too much for you.
> Can I?


Another member of the EotE FC, I see.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 1, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Hey Mystik, I can do Tomochii-chan's request if it's too much for you.
> Can I?



Sure go ahead.. it doesnt hurt to give it a try


----------



## Izumi (Jul 1, 2009)

You're correct, Undaunted. 

And thanks Mystik!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 1, 2009)

awwwwww your welcome.. i know it will look good cause your good at that stuff and no problem


----------



## Izumi (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks again, Mystik. 

Alright, here are the banners. 
I made two versions of my animations. Hope you like them both.
If you hate it, Tomochii-chan, I'll redo it.


----------



## Mish (Jul 1, 2009)

Stock:

Just a set please, will be very appreciated. 
I'm not sure about sig size but 125 x 125 for the ava.
And any border would be nice.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 1, 2009)

I'll do that for you, Lanna.


----------



## Mish (Jul 1, 2009)

Okay, thank you. <3


----------



## Izumi (Jul 1, 2009)

Here they are. It's a lovely stock, so I am kinda happy with the results.
I hope you are too. If you're not, I'll redo it. ^^


*Spoiler*: _Lanna_


----------



## Mish (Jul 1, 2009)

It's perfect, thank you. 
You're really amazing at creating sets.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 1, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Thanks again, Mystik.
> 
> Alright, here are the banners.
> I made two versions of my animations. Hope you like them both.
> If you hate it, Tomochii-chan, I'll redo it.



PERFECT! 
THANK YOUUUU!!! 

*EDIT:*
Oh just a little minor edit, can ou make the borders a little rounder? Cause it's kinda edgy in some of the parts ^^;


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 1, 2009)

Rika said:


> ♥
> 
> Request for Aphrodite
> 
> ...



Here ya go Rika and i hope its what you asked for.. if not let me know and i will redo it.





Hyuga Hinata said:


> I just want an avie of hinata's face.



Here ya go and hope you like


Next up:
Mario-39
Zeal-40


----------



## Rika (Jul 1, 2009)

It's what I asked for and more 

I love it, thank you


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 1, 2009)

Rika said:


> It's what I asked for and more
> 
> I love it, thank you



Im glad you liked it


----------



## Sima (Jul 1, 2009)

I have an request for you all

Avy; I need a head shot of Uryuu's face, 150x150

Sig; I need it smaller, within senior limits, make it nice and pretty like you all always do, same with the avy.

Stock; Uryuu

Text; Do you think you could use a nice font and put my username some where in the sig? I don't want it to be overbaring, or too large, just make it suttle.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 1, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> I have an request for you lovely ladies
> 
> Avy; I need a head shot of Uryuu's face, 150x150
> 
> ...


I'll take this if you don't mind.

But I'm not a lovely lady.


----------



## Sima (Jul 1, 2009)

Aww, sorry~ I edited so it would be more towards both genders


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 1, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Here ya go Rika and i hope its what you asked for.. if not let me know and i will redo it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thankie's for the avatar, it's perfect, will rep you when i can.

Banner request for Izumi, I'm planning on making an Inubaka fan club, so can you make me a banner with a little animation?

I just want the girl and her dog left, and what I want it to say is, Sit! Stay! Join my FC!


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 1, 2009)

Can I get a border around that please?


----------



## Izumi (Jul 1, 2009)

Lanna said:


> It's perfect, thank you.
> You're really amazing at creating sets.



Thanks, I'm glad you like it! 



Tomochii-Chan said:


> PERFECT!
> THANK YOUUUU!!!
> 
> *EDIT:*
> Oh just a little minor edit, can ou make the borders a little rounder? Cause it's kinda edgy in some of the parts ^^;



Oh really? Thanks so much! pek
And alright, I'll do it later, I'm occupied now.



Hyuga Hinata said:


> Thankie's for the avatar, it's perfect, will rep you when i can.
> 
> Banner request for Izumi, I'm planning on making an Inubaka fan club, so can you make me a banner with a little animation?
> 
> I just want the girl and her dog left, and what I want it to say is, Sit! Stay! Join my FC!



I'll do this later.
But one question, do you want the characters animated or the texts animated?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 1, 2009)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Can I get a border around that please?



Here ya go


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 1, 2009)

Izumi said:


> I'll do this later.
> But one question, do you want the characters animated or the texts animated?



Characters, please.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks so much Izumi! 
I don't mind the wait


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 1, 2009)

I finished your request Sayu, if you want any minor changes done just tell me, it won't count against your request count.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sima (Jul 1, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> I finished your request Sayu, if you want any minor changes done just tell me, it won't count against your request count.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Omg, I love it, thanks so much

Gonna rep you now~


----------



## Mai (Jul 1, 2009)

Set please

Text:アーサー カークランド (for sig)
Text: UK (for avy)
senior size please
Rest is all up to you.

Thanks


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 1, 2009)

I will take this one, but I might not do it tonight.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 2, 2009)

Zeal said:


> Awesome sets we having here
> 
> also, request for my love



Here ya go baby and hope you like it.   <3


----------



## Morphine (Jul 2, 2009)

Stock

Set please. Senior size. Avatar of both. Rest is up to you. Lots of effects please! Rep + Cred.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 2, 2009)

.:Mario:. said:


> im gonna ask this request to *♥aphrodite♥*:
> 
> *junior size*
> 
> ...



Ok mario im done with your set and hope you like it.. if not let me know.





Morphine said:


> Stock
> 
> Set please. Senior size. Avatar of both. Rest is up to you. Lots of effects please! Rep + Cred.



I will work on this tomorrow... tired


----------



## Morphine (Jul 2, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> I will work on this tomorrow... tired



Sure thing. I got lots of things to use. (love my current)


----------



## krome (Jul 2, 2009)

Set please. 

Just close in on Killerbee and Sasuke for the sig~ It doesn't matter what you do w/ the avy.


----------



## Highgoober (Jul 2, 2009)

Avatar 
150x150


The guy on the right with the glasses please, just do whatever looks good and I'm sure it'll be brilliant.

Thanks <3


----------



## Izumi (Jul 2, 2009)

Hyuga Hinata said:


> Characters, please.



Alright, here you go, hope you like it.
If you don't, I'll redo it. ^^





Tomochii-Chan said:


> Thanks so much Izumi!
> I don't mind the wait



Here, is this alright? I can't seem to make it rounder, sorry. 





Uchiha Karin said:


> Set please.
> 
> Just close in on Killerbee and Sasuke for the sig~ It doesn't matter what you do w/ the avy.





Roka said:


> Avatar
> 150x150
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be glad to do these.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm done with yours, Roka. I made four versions since it was a fun stock to play with. 
Hope you like them all.




I'll do yours tomorrow, Uchiha Karin. Gotta have some rest now, sorry.


----------



## krome (Jul 2, 2009)

^ Alright.


----------



## Highgoober (Jul 2, 2009)

Izumi said:


> I'm done with yours, Roka. I made four versions since it was a fun stock to play with.
> Hope you like them all.
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely fantastic <3


----------



## .:Mario:. (Jul 2, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok mario im done with your set and hope you like it.. if not let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love iiiiiiiiiiit
thank u so much


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 2, 2009)

*Aphrodite*, can you make me another 150 x 150 avy and 170 x 170 profile pic? <3 Something a little different this time, L instead of Ulqui.  I still want the same border as usual, but try some different effects. Nothing too severe, try and keep it looking simple yet cute. :3 If that makes sense. D: Also, you don't need to crop the image, I already did. All you need to do is resize it accordingly. <3


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 2, 2009)

It's ok Izumi 
Thank you though!


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 2, 2009)

First: I _love_ this shop


Could you somehow remove the text, trans it, add some effects and make an ava of the guy with the glasses...?


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 2, 2009)

Takuji your request is finished, if you want any minor changes done just tell me.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 2, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> *Aphrodite*, can you make me another 150 x 150 avy and 170 x 170 profile pic? <3 Something a little different this time, L instead of Ulqui.  I still want the same border as usual, but try some different effects. Nothing too severe, try and keep it looking simple yet cute. :3 If that makes sense. D: Also, you don't need to crop the image, I already did. All you need to do is resize it accordingly. <3





Ally said:


> First: I _love_ this shop
> 
> 
> Could you somehow remove the text, trans it, add some effects and make an ava of the guy with the glasses...?



Sure i will have all my request posted later today

and glad you liked it mario


----------



## Fay (Jul 2, 2009)

Requesting! Senior member.

Ava + sig (both transparancy, ava with nice border):


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 2, 2009)

Fay said:


> Requesting! Senior member.
> 
> Ava + sig (both transparancy, ava with nice border):


I've got to give up this request, can someone else from the shop take it?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes i will do it too


Morphine - 42
Death-kun - 42
Ally- 42
Fay - 42

Uchiha Karin/Izumi - 42


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 2, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Yes i will do it too


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Attor (Jul 2, 2009)

Request for: ♥ Aphrodite ♥


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Avatar*: Konan and her umbrella. 150x150
Border: Dotted
Extra: No added text or anything. 

Although, is it possible to do some effects on the picture? Whatever you feel looks good.  The effects you did last time were awesome so I trust your choice. 

Thanks =]


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 2, 2009)

Attor said:


> Request for: ♥ Aphrodite ♥
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sure will do   

Morphine - 42
Death-kun - 42
Ally- 42
Fay - 42
Attor - 43

Uchiha Karin/Izumi - 42


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok here ya go and hope you guys like.. if not let me know and i will redo them.



Morphine said:


> Stock
> 
> Set please. Senior size. Avatar of both. Rest is up to you. Lots of effects please! Rep + Cred.







Death-kun said:


> *Aphrodite*, can you make me another 150 x 150 avy and 170 x 170 profile pic? <3 Something a little different this time, L instead of Ulqui.  I still want the same border as usual, but try some different effects. Nothing too severe, try and keep it looking simple yet cute. :3 If that makes sense. D: Also, you don't need to crop the image, I already did. All you need to do is resize it accordingly. <3



Ok i made it simple yet cute.. hope you like



Up next
Ally - 42
Fay - 42
Attor - 43


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 2, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok i made it simple yet cute.. hope you like



They're adorable.  Thank you. <3


----------



## Rika (Jul 2, 2009)

Request for *Izumi* 


*Spoiler*: _♥_ 





I've found the picture I wanted done, but I'll request that next 

I have an animation request first if you don't mind 

Since you do such awesome ones 




*Spoiler*: _Stock-It's sexy!_ 








- *Size: * As big as possible. 

- *Borders:* Rounded.

- *Animation:* Could you zoom up her body, doing her face last, then the text appearing?

- *Text 1:* Tifa Lockheart. 

- *Text 3:* Then a heart somewhere near/over the text. 

I'm not sure you really need to change the image yourself or add effects, you can if you want. As for the font style and color, I'll leave that up to you. Just make it girly 

Thank you! 

Will rep & cred of course pek


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 3, 2009)

Ally said:


> First: I _love_ this shop
> 
> 
> Could you somehow remove the text, trans it, add some effects and make an ava of the guy with the glasses...?



Here ya go and hope you like if not let me know and i will redo it


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 3, 2009)

Fay said:


> Requesting! Senior member.
> 
> Ava + sig (both transparancy, ava with nice border):



If you dont like it let me know and i will redo it.



up next
Attor-Aphrodite - 43
Uchiha Karin - Izumi - 42
Rika - Izumi - 43


----------



## Morphine (Jul 3, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok here ya go and hope you guys like.. if not let me know and i will redo them.



I repped you yesterday for it  It's lovely as I thought it'd be. Thank you, dear!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 3, 2009)

Awww your welcome and glad you like it


----------



## Morphine (Jul 3, 2009)

I repped yesterday cause I was sure I'd love it. And I do!


----------



## Izumi (Jul 3, 2009)

Uchiha Karin said:


> ^ Alright. /X3



Here you go UK, I made a Sasuke ava for you, btw.
Hope you like the colours. I didn't add much effects, sorry. /ano
If you hate it tell me and I'll redo it.


*Spoiler*: _Uchiha Karin_ 











Roka said:


> Absolutely fantastic <3



Thanks, I'm glad you love it. ^^



Tomochii-Chan said:


> It's ok Izumi /amuse
> Thank you though! /iria



No problem. /hug



Rika said:


> Request for *Izumi* /X3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _♥_
> ...



I'll do this right away! 

Anyway, Mystik, what's with number the 42 and 43? I'm so clueless. :sweat


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 3, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Anyway, Mystik, what's with number the 42 and 43? I'm so clueless. :sweat



Its to remind me what page number the requests are on cause we get so many and i get tired of searching for the pages lol.


----------



## krome (Jul 3, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Here you go UK, I made a Sasuke ava for you, btw.
> Hope you like the colours. I didn't add much effects, sorry. /ano
> If you hate it tell me and I'll redo it.
> 
> ...



It's great  Thanks!


----------



## Mai (Jul 3, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Takuji your request is finished, if you want any minor changes done just tell me.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks so much


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 3, 2009)

Set please.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 3, 2009)

Attor said:


> Request for: ♥ Aphrodite ♥
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Here you go Attor and hope you like it.. if not let me know and i will redo it


----------



## Attor (Jul 3, 2009)

Brilliant as always! <3


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 3, 2009)

Attor said:


> Brilliant as always! <3



Glad you liked it


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 3, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Here ya go and hope you like if not let me know and i will redo it



Everything?s B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 3, 2009)

Ally said:


> Everything?s B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L



awww glad you liked it


----------



## Rampage (Jul 3, 2009)

hey there for this pic could you transparent it, and then add any kool special effects that you think would look good, or maybe like a border with oval corners with special efects, just within SENIOR limits, 
150 by 150 ava
avatar of rock lee's face

thanks


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah i will work on the last two requests


----------



## Izumi (Jul 3, 2009)

Here's your request Rika, sorry it took so long.
And sorry but I can't make rounded borders or any type of borders, or I'll screw up hard. 
Hope you like the animation anyway, if you don't, I'll redo it.



Oh Mystik, I can do Hinata's request if you want. ^^


----------



## Sima (Jul 3, 2009)

I have a request~

Sig; I need it smaller, and I want something different done with the back ground...I don't really like what its got. Any effects and colors are fine.



Avy; I need it 150x150, any effects are good on this too, and I need a nice border.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 3, 2009)

I will take this.


----------



## Rika (Jul 3, 2009)

Izumi said:
			
		

> Here's your request Rika, sorry it took so long.
> And sorry but I can't make rounded borders or any type of borders, or I'll screw up hard.
> Hope you like the animation anyway, if you don't, I'll redo it.



It's okay about the borders 

I love the animation 

But , it's perfect, but can you just keep the zoom up and the transition to the text and repeat?  I like how it zooms down with the text there, but maybe it will make it faster if you take that part out 

Also, sorry about asking for all these changes, but can you keep the text on the image instead of switching to the background? 

If you can't either, totally fine 

I love the effects you added to the picture and the text. Gorgeous 

I'll rep twice either way <3 Thanks


----------



## Rampage (Jul 3, 2009)

hey sorry ♥ Aphrodite ♥ ive just become a senior member, so could you make a 150 by 150 ava for the set thanks


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 3, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Oh Mystik, I can do Hinata's request if you want. ^^



Sure you can do it.



uzumaki lee said:


> hey sorry ♥ Aphrodite ♥ ive just become a senior member, so could you make a 150 by 150 ava for the set thanks



Ok i havent started yet but i will make it 150x150


----------



## Izumi (Jul 3, 2009)

Rika said:


> It's okay about the borders
> 
> I love the animation
> 
> ...



Oh, sure I can do that. ^^
Thanks, I'm really glad you liked it. I thought it looked pretty suckish. :sweat
Thanks so much anyway. 



♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Sure you can do it.



Just taking the load from you. ^^


----------



## Daron (Jul 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _ Request for Mystik_ 



 Hey there, so I'm looking for the same art and style as you used on the Sai Avvy last time. Same colors as well, size: 125x125. If you can't remember the Sai Avvy, I currently have it as an avatar. Thanks in advanced. .


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 3, 2009)

For *Aphrodite* this time :3

Avvy with this pic please? 


size: 150 x 150
text: Tomochii-Chan
border: rounded (not sure if it'll look nice with a dotted border as well.. .__.)
style: something that can match with this pic 

Maybe have some red flowers like in the picture or something? I dunno, work your magic


----------



## cheshire cat (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey again guise.



Work your magic on my team 7. I'm out of pasta but I have cookies.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 3, 2009)

Here's yours Hinata, I just made a trans, since I don't know what you wanted.
Though if you want something else just tell me. ^^

And yours too, Rika. 
Hope you like this version, though if you still don't, I'll redo it.


*Spoiler*: _Hinata_ 











*Spoiler*: _Rika_ 










Burnt Marshmallows said:


> Hey again guise.
> 
> 
> 
> Work your magic on my team 7. I'm out of pasta but I have cookies.



I can do this for you, Marsh-chan.
But do you want Mystik to do a request for you this time? Since I've always been taking you...


----------



## cheshire cat (Jul 3, 2009)

Anyone can do eet, I'm still sharing my cookies with the both of you though.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 3, 2009)

Then I'll do it. pek


----------



## Rika (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh Izumi, it's perfect pek

Thank you!!!  

Will rep again when I spread


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 3, 2009)

*Aphrodite*, I have somewhat of a different request. GIF avy this time.  I want the avy to be 150 x 150, and to have the same border as I always ask for. <3

Link: here

I want the avy between 0:19 and 0:21. I don't want it to look choppy though or to fade when it goes back to the beginning, I want it to look like it'll keep looping. Like, when he stops to take the candy, he'll spin around again, and he'll do it all over again but it won't look like the avy went back to the beginning, because of the way it loops. If that's manageable that is. :<

Thank you. <3


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 3, 2009)

I finished your request Sayu. 

Hope you like it. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sima (Jul 3, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> I finished your request Sayu.
> 
> Hope you like it.
> 
> ...



Love it, thanks so much


----------



## Izumi (Jul 4, 2009)

Alright, Marsh-chwan, here it is. Hope you like it. pek
If you don't, not only I won't get cookies  I'll redo it.


----------



## cheshire cat (Jul 4, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Alright, Marsh-chwan, here it is. Hope you like it. pek
> If you don't, not only I won't get cookies  I'll redo it.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



You'll get cookies anyways Izza.pek You don't need to redo anything! Your work is awesome, I hope you know that.  I mean your 13 and you can do all of this! I can't even draw a circle in paint. 

*Throws cookies in air*


----------



## Izumi (Jul 4, 2009)

Burnt Marshmallows said:


> You'll get cookies anyways Izza.pek You don't need to redo anything! Your work is awesome, I hope you know that.  I mean your 13 and you can do all of this! I can't even draw a circle in paint.
> 
> *Throws cookies in air*



Thanks so much, Marsh-chan. It means a hell lot when you put it that way   And no, I bet you can do awesome too. ^^

*Catches the cookies*


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 4, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> hey there for this pic could you transparent it, and then add any kool special effects that you think would look good, or maybe like a border with oval corners with special efects, just within SENIOR limits,
> 150 by 150 ava
> avatar of rock lee's face
> 
> thanks



Ok i finished your request if you dont like it let me know and i will redo.


----------



## Fay (Jul 4, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> If you dont like it let me know and i will redo it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you<3!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 4, 2009)

Daron said:


> *Spoiler*: _ Request for Mystik_
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there, so I'm looking for the same art and style as you used on the Sai Avvy last time. Same colors as well, size: 125x125. If you can't remember the Sai Avvy, I currently have it as an avatar. Thanks in advanced. .



Ok here ya go i didnt save the psd so i cant remember what i freaking did to it but i tried to redo what i did to your last avie the best i could.   





Fay said:


> Thank you<3!



Your welcome and glad you liked it.


----------



## Daron (Jul 4, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok here ya go i didnt save the psd so i cant remember what i freaking did to it but i tried to redo what i did to your last avie the best i could.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did not expect to see this until like sometime in the next few days; you truly are amazing aren't you? Lol. Thanks a bunch. Much love to you. <3


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 4, 2009)

Set of this please:



A GIF Avy of their four faces 125 x 125 and 150 x 150 if possible, if not just Gold please.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 4, 2009)

Koroshi. 
I'll do that for you.


----------



## Rampage (Jul 4, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok i finished your request if you dont like it let me know and i will redo.



wow these are really awesome, thanks i looove it


----------



## Izumi (Jul 4, 2009)

Here Koroshi. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 4, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Here's yours Hinata, I just made a trans, since I don't know what you wanted.
> Though if you want something else just tell me. ^^
> 
> And yours too, Rika.
> ...




Thank you, I love it.

But on the sig, could you put, Shhh...Hinata's sleeping.


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 4, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Here Koroshi.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I asked for a set, I would appreciate if you made a nice sig, thank you, I can wait.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 4, 2009)

Ok done with all my requests if you guys dont like them then let me know and i will redo them.



Tomochii-Chan said:


> For *Aphrodite* this time :3
> 
> Avvy with this pic please?
> 
> ...



I kinda went and done my own thing with your avies lol





Death-kun said:


> *Aphrodite*, I have somewhat of a different request. GIF avy this time. I want the avy to be 150 x 150, and to have the same border as I always ask for. <3
> 
> Link: here
> 
> ...



Didnt really understand but hope these look ok.. one has no delay and one has a 0.1 second delay. Let me know what you think. Hope the borders are ok.. dotted borders like the one you like is hard for me to do using gifs. I could always try again if your not pleased.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 4, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Didnt really understand but hope these look ok.. one has no delay and one has a 0.1 second delay. Let me know what you think. Hope the borders are ok.. dotted borders like the one you like is hard for me to do using gifs. I could always try again if your not pleased.



Ugh, I guess I didn't really explain it right.  You almost got it right. ;< Do you think you can redo them for me? I'll explain it better this time, and you can finish everyone else before me. 

Like I said, you almost got it right. I pretty much want the avy where he spins and takes the piece of candy. 

I think I tried to explain it too much last time and messed up what I was trying to say. :/


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 4, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Ugh, I guess I didn't really explain it right.  You almost got it right. ;< Do you think you can redo them for me? I'll explain it better this time, and you can finish everyone else before me.
> 
> Like I said, you almost got it right. I pretty much want the avy where he spins and takes the piece of candy.
> 
> I think I tried to explain it too much last time and messed up what I was trying to say. :/



Ok so you basically just want it where he spins and takes the candy and spins again.. you dont want it where he spins takes the candy and it kinda does a small double take of him taking the candy again before he spins again.. so you basically want that part removed right.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 4, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok so you basically just want it where he spins and takes the candy and spins again.. you dont want it where he spins takes the candy and it kinda does a small double take of him taking the candy again before he spins again.. so you basically want that part removed right.



YES, exactly. If that small double-take part could be removed without having to redo the whole thing, that'd be wonderful.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 4, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> YES, exactly. If that small double-take part could be removed without having to redo the whole thing, that'd be wonderful.



Ok thats what i thought but i wasnt sure.. i knew if it was wrong you would tell me  

Anyhow here ya go


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you very much. <3 Sorry for being so confusing. :<

Must spread before I can rep again.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 4, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Thank you very much. <3 Sorry for being so confusing. :<
> 
> Must spread before I can rep again.



Awww its ok and you werent really.. i thought thats what you wanted but i was also thinking something else.  

Glad you liked them


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello Aphrodite I'm back (it's DQLaylaChan ^_^ ) I would like a set of an avatar and a signature of this:

What kind of request:Avatar and Signature set
Stock:
Border: Dotted
Style: Rounded 
Size:If you can do the size of the image which is 250 x 320 if not anything small or junior size is fine.
Extras: Since the background is white can you make it pretty and pink?  Oh and can you put my username somewhere on the signature and if you cant fit my name on the avatar put the initials AXFXC and if you can make the text red,pink,or purple.  

Thank you very much if you can do this feel free to take your time


----------



## Merv The Perv (Jul 4, 2009)

Request: Signature
Stock
Border: Dotted
Style: Rounded
Size: 350 X 125
Extras: Just get a close up of Kiba and Hanabi, and write Kiba X Hanabi FC.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 4, 2009)

I've got Merv's request.  I'll do it when I get back.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 4, 2009)

Fujioka said:


> Thank you, I love it.
> 
> But on the sig, could you put, Shhh...Hinata's sleeping.



Here, is this alright?





Koroshi said:


> I asked for a set, I would appreciate if you made a nice sig, thank you, I can wait.



You sound pissed. :ho
Sure I'll do that later.

EDIT: Here.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 4, 2009)

Set request for Stephanie

Add some very cool effects and so on,it'll be awesome I know


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 4, 2009)

Request for my love 

have fun with it 

request for my love


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 4, 2009)

Here you go Merv.


----------



## Merv The Perv (Jul 4, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Here you go Merv.



Undaunted, how could God create someone as magical and awesome as you?

I love you!


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 5, 2009)

Izumi said:


> EDIT: Here.



Thank you, 

PS: Avy filesize is too large can you make reduce it Plox?


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 5, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok done with all my requests if you guys dont like them then let me know and i will redo them.
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda went and done my own thing with your avies lol



THANKS SO MUCH! 
yo...the first one is the SEXXXXX


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 5, 2009)

AliceXFleurXChan said:


> Hello Aphrodite I'm back (it's DQLaylaChan ^_^ ) I would like a set of an avatar and a signature of this:
> 
> What kind of request:Avatar and Signature set
> 
> ...



Here ya go and hope you like it... if not let me know and i will redo it.





Stephen said:


> Set request for Stephanie
> 
> Add some very cool effects and so on,it'll be awesome I know



Here ya go stephen.. if you dont like it let me know and i will redo it  





Zeal said:


> Request for my love
> 
> have fun with it
> 
> request for my love



Here ya go baby and hope you like it.. if not let me know and i will redo it  





Tomochii-Chan said:


> THANKS SO MUCH!
> yo...the first one is the SEXXXXX



Glad you liked it  >.<


----------



## Morphine (Jul 5, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok here ya go and hope you guys like.. if not let me know and i will redo them.



Honey, can you write down my name on those? I totally loved what you did at Tomochii-Chan`s set. If it's not a bother. I'll rep.


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jul 5, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Here ya go and hope you like it... if not let me know and i will redo it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much I love your style its very cute of course I will rep and credit you


----------



## Izumi (Jul 5, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> Thank you,
> 
> PS: Avy filesize is too large can you make reduce it Plox?



Sorry. I can't do anything about that.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 5, 2009)

Can I have a Trans'd set of this? (Could you get rid of the lightning and just keep Sasuke) and a 150x150 Dotted Ava please 

Stock


----------



## Izumi (Jul 5, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Can I have a Trans'd set of this? (Could you get rid of the lightning and just keep Sasuke) and a 150x150 Dotted Ava please
> 
> Stock



I wanted to make a set of this for the Giveaways. 
 I'll do this for you, Kelsey. <3

EDIT: There you go. Hope you like it. 



​


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 5, 2009)

Haha, I beat you to it with a request  Thanks <33


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 5, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Here, is this alright?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank Izumi, it's perfect.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 5, 2009)

I gotz another request.

Can you make this into a set and put 'It was love at first sight' somewhere in the sig?


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 5, 2009)

Banner request for Izumi.

I just want the girl and the dog, a little animation with the text.



Text: The Inubaka FC!


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 5, 2009)

Revy said:


> I gotz another request.
> 
> Can you make this into a set and put 'It was love at first sight' somewhere in the sig?


I got your request Revy.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you<3


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 5, 2009)

Revy your request is finished, tell me if you want any adjustments done. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Izumi (Jul 5, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Haha, I beat you to it with a request  Thanks <33



Dammit. 
Glad you like it. 



Fujioka said:


> Thank Izumi, it's perfect.



I'm happy you like it.



Fujioka said:


> Banner request for Izumi.
> 
> I just want the girl and the dog, a little animation with the text.
> 
> ...



Alright, I'll do this.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 5, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Honey, can you write down my name on those? I totally loved what you did at Tomochii-Chan`s set. If it's not a bother. I'll rep.



Do you want your name on the avies and sig?


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 5, 2009)

Request for Aphrodite

May I have an avatar out of this?


Thank you. :>


----------



## SakuraUchiha09 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hello thar. I have another request,

Could any of you make a set with this?

 If you could write "Slave" on the sig, I'll be very happy.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 5, 2009)

I'll take this request, might not do it tonight though.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 5, 2009)

*Avatar Request for ♥ Aphrodite ♥*

This time I am requesting a gif. 
Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Border: Normal border for gifs. 
Other: If you could make it a clear loop, that would be amazing.

Not sure if this will be exceeding the limits for a gif avatar, but thanks for the help either way.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 5, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> *Avatar Request for ♥ Aphrodite ♥*
> 
> This time I am requesting a gif.
> Stock:
> ...



That gif is already made 

I have to have some kind of link from like you tube or something to make a gif and i need from second to second on what you want.. unless your just wanting me to crop the above gif in an avie.. is that what you want.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 5, 2009)

If you could just crop it to avy size, add a border, and fix the loop which seems a bit off at the end, then I would be grateful.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 5, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> If you could just crop it to avy size, add a border, and fix the loop which seems a bit off at the end, then I would be grateful.



ok will do and yeah i saw that lol


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Jul 5, 2009)

Love your work, its superb. Anyways can you make a set for this

125 x 125 (since I'm limited to that )


----------



## Izumi (Jul 5, 2009)

Kizaru! 
I'll do that for you.

on second thought, nevermind. 
my photoshop's screwed now and i gotta reload. plus i got some other stuff to do.
can someone take this? 

On third thought. 
I'll do this. But not now. ^^


----------



## Morphine (Jul 6, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Do you want your name on the avies and sig?



Yes, exactly.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 6, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Request for Aphrodite
> 
> May I have an avatar out of this?
> 
> ...



Here ya go and hope you like it and if not let me know and i will redo





Brandon Heat said:


> *Avatar Request for ♥ Aphrodite ♥*
> 
> This time I am requesting a gif.
> Stock:
> ...



Ok i dont know who saved this gif but they saved it with a huge file size and everytime i tried saving it the way i usually do it kept messing it up. So i had to delete almost all frames just to get it saved low enough and this was the best i could do... i hope its ok.





Seven Deadly Sins said:


> Love your work, its superb. Anyways can you make a set for this
> 
> 125 x 125 (since I'm limited to that)



I will do this



Morphine said:


> Yes, exactly.



Ok i will work on it


----------



## Izumi (Jul 6, 2009)

Mystik, your plate is full, I'll do SDS's request. ^^

Btw, Fuijioka, I'm done with yours.
Hope you like it. If you don't let me know. ^^


----------



## Rika (Jul 6, 2009)

Avy Request 


*Spoiler*: _♥_ 






*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 









I don't want the image changed, I just want different sytles/types of avys. So that I may switch back and forth 

Do as many as you want. And for everyone one may I have a 150x150 copy please? 

Thanks


----------



## Izumi (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll do that for you, Rika. ^^


----------



## Izumi (Jul 6, 2009)

Here's yours, Seven Deadly Sins.
Rika, yours will come later, I gotta take a nap now. 


*Spoiler*: _SDS_


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 6, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Mystik, your plate is full, I'll do SDS's request. ^^



K thats fine   

Here ya go morphine


----------



## Morphine (Jul 6, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> K thats fine
> 
> Here ya go morphine



Thank you! I repped yesterday


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 6, 2009)

Its fine you dont have to rep me since it was kinda like a redo.. besides you rep me enough as it is.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll take some of those requests off of your hands if you want :3 

I'll get on them tomorrow though


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 6, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Here ya go and hope you like it and if not let me know and i will redo


They look great <3

Thank you very much


----------



## Morphine (Jul 6, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Its fine you dont have to rep me since it was kinda like a redo.. besides you rep me enough as it is.



Repped yesterday even if it's a redo. You deserve it. I always rep for a reason.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 6, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'll take some of those requests off of your hands if you want :3
> 
> I'll get on them tomorrow though



We dont have anymore requests 

Only one and Izumi is doing that one later which is Rika's.  



ZigZag said:


> They look great <3
> 
> Thank you very much



awwww your welcome and glad you like them.   



Morphine said:


> Repped yesterday even if it's a redo. You deserve it. I always rep for a reason.



awww your to sweet but you dont have too  lol


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2009)

Ah, no worries. I can wait until there is work do be done


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 6, 2009)

ok then thats fine


----------



## Izumi (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry for troubling you Mystik but can you take my request?
Or Undaunted.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 6, 2009)

I will take it if I can figure out which one it is.


----------



## Rika (Jul 6, 2009)

Izumi said:
			
		

> Sorry for troubling you Mystik but can you take my request?
> Or Undaunted.



Computer giving you trouble hun? I still love you 

 


--------​
*Undaunted*, I think she means mine 

Top of the page


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry for the trouble with the gif. 

 I only have on question. Could you make the border like Darth Nihilus' avatar? If you don't know how or can't it's no problem.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 6, 2009)

I will get to work on it now.

SakuraUchiha, your request is finished.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 6, 2009)

Rika I made you 5 different variations so that they would all fit into one post, one of each size as you requested.


*Spoiler*: _Jr Avatars_ 
















*Spoiler*: _Sr Avatars_


----------



## Rika (Jul 6, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much!  They look awesome 

~ Will Rep & Cred


----------



## Soldier (Jul 6, 2009)

<3 Could someone make this a little higher quality for me? 
I don't know how that works, if it can't be done that's fine. Or if you just don't want to do it, that's fine too.

Nifty border if it can be done?
Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 6, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> Sorry for the trouble with the gif.
> 
> I only have on question. Could you make the border like Darth Nihilus' avatar? If you don't know how or can't it's no problem.



Here ya go and hope these are ok





Rika said:


> Thank you so much! They look awesome
> 
> ~ Will Rep & Cred



Here Rika i made you some different ones also





Soldier said:


> <3 Could someone make this a little higher quality for me?
> I don't know how that works, if it can't be done that's fine. Or if you just don't want to do it, that's fine too.
> 
> Nifty border if it can be done?
> Muchas Gracias.



Here ya go and hope its ok.. i even made it bigger for you


----------



## Shika (Jul 6, 2009)

It's me again...
I'd like ♥Mad,Bad & Sad♥ <---- that... In an avy and sig, junior members limits... you can use and abuse of the effects...

THS... ShikaNami


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 6, 2009)

ShikaNami said:


> It's me again...
> I'd like Me beating Kairi in PotF  <---- that... In an avy and sig, junior members limits... you can use and abuse of the effects...
> 
> THS... ShikaNami



I will do it


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 6, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Mystik, your plate is full, I'll do SDS's request. ^^
> 
> Btw, Fuijioka, I'm done with yours.
> Hope you like it. If you don't let me know. ^^



Thanks, it's perfect!

Set please, Mystik.



I just want the girl and her dog left Avie of Suguri's(the girls) face please. Make it awesome.


----------



## Rika (Jul 6, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Here Rika i made you some different ones also



Aww love, thanks ever so much 

They're beautiful  

Will cred once I rotate them 
And will rep after I spread


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 6, 2009)

Rika said:


> Aww love, thanks ever so much
> 
> They're beautiful
> 
> ...



Your welcome and glad you like them .. now you should have plenty  


also i will post all requests i have a little later today.


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Jul 6, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Here's yours, Seven Deadly Sins.
> Rika, yours will come later, I gotta take a nap now.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _SDS_



Thanks man  Wish I could rep you again.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 6, 2009)

They're perfect. Thanks for the help.


----------



## SakuraUchiha09 (Jul 6, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> I will get to work on it now.
> 
> SakuraUchiha, your request is finished.
> 
> ...



 Thank you very much! It look awesome!
Goddamnit, can't give rep.


----------



## Soldier (Jul 6, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Here ya go and hope its ok.. i even made it bigger for you


 It's great, thanks so much! 
You even made it bigger. pek
Reps and cred as always. <3


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok guys done and if you dont like them let me know and i will redo them.



ShikaNami said:


> It's me again...
> I'd like  <---- that... In an avy and sig, junior members limits... you can use and abuse of the effects...
> 
> THS... ShikaNami



*Spoiler*: __ 










Fujioka said:


> Set please, Mystik.
> 
> 
> 
> I just want the girl and her dog left Avie of Suguri's(the girls) face please. Make it awesome.







Soldier said:


> It's great, thanks so much!
> You even made it bigger.
> Reps and cred as always. <3



awesome glad you liked it


----------



## .:Mario:. (Jul 7, 2009)

set requesting again

sig:



ava:ho:



do whatever u want, just remenber is junior zise okay?
thanks in advance aphrodite or izumi


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 7, 2009)

.:Mario:. said:


> thanks in advance *aphrodite or izumi*


I see how it is Mario.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 7, 2009)

can I get some really nice sasuke avatars with these?
125x125 with a few 150x150
varieties of borders please <3

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## cheshire cat (Jul 7, 2009)

HAI. My favourite shop. 

Can anyone of you's make a set out of this? The quality isn't that good but I love the manga..



I can has the first panel as a avi and the bottom panel as sig?

I'll give all of you chicken.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 7, 2009)

Request for ♥ Aphrodite ♥

I would like an rud avatar like the last one you made me please and thanks 



Rud is the blonde guy on the right ^^


----------



## Izumi (Jul 7, 2009)

sweets. said:


> can I get some really nice sasuke avatars with these?
> 125x125 with a few 150x150
> varieties of borders please <3
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I'll do this for you. <33



Burnt Marshmallows said:


> HAI. My favourite shop.
> 
> Can anyone of you's make a set out of this? The quality isn't that good but I love the manga..
> 
> ...



I think I'll let Mystik do this.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 7, 2009)

.:Mario:. said:


> set requesting again
> 
> sig:
> 
> ...



Guess i will take this



Burnt Marshmallows said:


> HAI. My favourite shop.
> 
> Can anyone of you's make a set out of this? The quality isn't that good but I love the manga..
> 
> ...



oh wow  

you have seriously challenged me here and not sure if i can make anything decent but hey i will still give it my best shot  

also might take a bit to finish it though  



Reincarnation said:


> Request for ♥ Aphrodite ♥
> 
> I would like an rud avatar like the last one you made me please and thanks
> 
> ...



will do


----------



## Izumi (Jul 7, 2009)

sweets here are yours.
they were fun stocks, I saved all of them. ^^


*Spoiler*: __ 










Hope you like them. If you don't... I'll redo them. ;3


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 7, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok guys done and if you dont like them let me know and i will redo them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, I love it.


----------



## Alexandritee (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi der again 

I would liek a set plox. 



M'k, all I really want for the set is transparency  And for the av to be focused on his face. That is all. I don't mind who takes it. Thank you in advance


----------



## Metaro (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi again
I want:

*Spoiler*: __ 




2 avies (100x100 , And if this break a rule 1 avatar konan one , just in case) and 1 signature

Avatars


avatar and siganture


Thank you very much


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 7, 2009)

I've got these two's requests.


----------



## Sima (Jul 7, 2009)

I gots an request.

Avy; A head shot of both of their faces, make it pretty 150x150

Sig; Do what you please with it, make it a bit smaller please.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 7, 2009)

I've got this one too.


----------



## Sima (Jul 7, 2009)

Kay, thanks Undaunted


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 7, 2009)

*Avatar Gif Request for ♥ Aphrodite ♥*
Stock: Louise
Time: 2:10-2:11
Size: 150x150
Border: Same as before
Other: Loop of him firing off shots.

Sorry for the trouble Aphrodite. If I have to wait a while for the request, I don't mind.


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Jul 7, 2009)

I know you can do a solid job, and I popted out the rest and went to this shop. Can you make a set for Huey Freeman?



I'll greatly appreciate it


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 7, 2009)

Izumi said:


> sweets here are yours.
> they were fun stocks, I saved all of them. ^^
> 
> 
> ...


 their beautiful and just sweet <3 ilthem thank you


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 7, 2009)

ok here is the list of requests.. if any names are forgotten please let me know and all are being worked on.

Mario - 49
Burnt - 49
Reincarnation - 49
Alexandritee - 50/daunted
Flying Leaf - 50/daunted
Sayu - 50/daunted
Brandon - 50
seven deadly sins - 50


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 7, 2009)

Request for set.

*Avatar*


Just her upper body body, cut out the pink thing from it as well.

Size:150x150

Black border

*Signature*


Transparent and resize to max signature size.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 7, 2009)

Here the first two requests. 

@FlyingLeaf: I'm not sure if you are aware that new members are allowed a 125x125 avatar so I made one for each of your requests in addition to the requested. 100x100.


*Spoiler*: _Alexandritee_ 









*Spoiler*: _FlyingLeaf_


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's the last request that I can do currently.


*Spoiler*: _Sayu Yagami_


----------



## Sima (Jul 7, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Here's the last request that I can do currently.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sayu Yagami_



Thanks     ~


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 7, 2009)

Burnt Marshmallows said:


> HAI. My favourite shop.
> 
> Can anyone of you's make a set out of this? The quality isn't that good but I love the manga..
> 
> ...



I tried my best to make this manga page to look the best i can.. this was the besti could do sorry   



up next
Mario - 49
Reincarnation - 49
Brandon - 50
seven deadly sins - 50
Sephiroth - 50


----------



## cheshire cat (Jul 8, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> I tried my best to make this manga page to look the best i can.. this was the besti could do sorry
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 That's just how I imagined it. It looks perfect! I knew that I could trust this shop. I'm going to send you some love and cookies. HERE I COME


----------



## Tomasso (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi again

Could I have a 150x150 avy with both of them


and a sig(senior size) of this:

Will cred and rep!


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 8, 2009)

Code Geass request? 

I will take it!


----------



## Alexandritee (Jul 8, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Here the first two requests.
> 
> @FlyingLeaf: I'm not sure if you are aware that new members are allowed a 125x125 avatar so I made one for each of your requests in addition to the requested. 100x100.
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Brian (Jul 8, 2009)

Mystik can you make an avi, 150x150 senior size, and a sig out of this pl0x, get rid of the text. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 8, 2009)

Burnt Marshmallows said:


> That's just how I imagined it. It looks perfect! I knew that I could trust this shop. I'm going to send you some love and cookies. HERE I COME



awwww glad you liked it  



~Brian~ said:


> Mystik can you make an avi, 150x150 senior size, and a sig out of this pl0x, get rid of the text.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Will do Brian  

ok new list

Mario - 49
Reincarnation - 49
Brandon - 50
seven deadly sins - 50
Sephiroth - 50
Disko - 50/daunted
~Brian~ - 50


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 8, 2009)

IT'S OVER 1000!!!

I see a sticky in our future.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 8, 2009)

I do see a sticky too. ^^
Hey Mystik, can I take up some of your requests? Your plate seems full.


----------



## Rika (Jul 8, 2009)

Request for *Izumi* 


*Spoiler*: _♥_ 





Set pl0x <3



Always need some IchiHime love 

- 125 x 125 and 150 x 150 avy focused on Orihime.
- Borders: Dotted for both, dotted big like mine current avy (not the midget dotting ).
- Text: "IchiHime" with hearts.
- Colors: Bright and pretty.  

Make it girly 

Thankies!!


----------



## Izumi (Jul 8, 2009)

Rika said:


> Request for *Izumi*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _♥_
> ...



I HATE THAT PAIRING! 

Will do, Rikaa-chan. pek


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 8, 2009)

Izumi said:


> I do see a sticky too. ^^
> Hey Mystik, can I take up some of your requests? Your plate seems full.



Sure you can pick out of any of these names minus reincarnation, brandon and brian i am doing theres but the rest is up for grabs.

Mario - 49
Reincarnation - 49/mystik
Brandon - 50/mystik
seven deadly sins - 50
Sephiroth - 50
Disko - 50/daunted
~Brian~ - 50/mystik


----------



## Izumi (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks Mystik, I'll do Mario's.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 8, 2009)

Alright here are yours Mario and Rika. Hope you guys like them. If you don't of course I'll redo it. ^^


*Spoiler*: _mario_ 












*Spoiler*: _rika_


----------



## Rika (Jul 8, 2009)

Izumi said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _rika_



That is beautiful 

You're getting so good Izumi  And fast 

Thanks so much 

Will Rep and Cred <3

I must wait till this Sunday (I'll try real hard) because I usually go through sets like I go through men  I need to slow down


----------



## Izumi (Jul 8, 2009)

Aww, thanks! I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## .:Mario:. (Jul 8, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Alright here are yours Mario and Rika. Hope you guys like them. If you don't of course I'll redo it. ^^
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _mario_



AWESOME
THANK YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## vervex (Jul 8, 2009)

*Shop stickied since it reached 1000 posts!*


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 8, 2009)

Finished your Code Geass set Disko.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 8, 2009)

.:Mario:. said:


> AWESOME
> THANK YOU VERY MUCH



I'm glad you like it. ^^



vervex said:


> *Shop stickied since it reached 1000 posts!*



      YAY!


----------



## Metaro (Jul 8, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Here the first two requests.
> 
> @FlyingLeaf: I'm not sure if you are aware that new members are allowed a 125x125 avatar so I made one for each of your requests in addition to the requested. 100x100.
> 
> ...



No I didn't... Thank you very Much


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 8, 2009)

vervex said:


> *Shop stickied since it reached 1000 posts!*



awwwwwwwwwww thank you


----------



## Tomasso (Jul 8, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Finished your Code Geass set Disko.



Thank you! *reps*


----------



## Sima (Jul 8, 2009)

I have an request for anyone.

Avy; 150x150, with a dotted border. Make it pretty, and use what ever colors you see fit.



Sig; make it with in junior limits please, same as the avy, make it pretty, doesn't matter what colors or effects you use.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 8, 2009)

Request set.
Just from the full body image, please cut off the other.
With border dotted in white , ava with focus on her face, make your magic.
If it's possible to reduce her wings and give more focus on her in sig.
Thank you so much.


----------



## Rika (Jul 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _OT_ 



Congratz on the sticky guys! 

I'm so happy for you guys  

This shop is the best


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 8, 2009)

okay got some requests done.. remember dont like them then let me know and i will redo.



Reincarnation said:


> Request for ♥ Aphrodite ♥
> 
> I would like an rud avatar like the last one you made me please and thanks
> 
> ...








Brandon Heat said:


> *Avatar Gif Request for ♥ Aphrodite ♥*
> Stock:
> Time: 2:10-2:11
> Size: 150x150
> ...



Ok i tried my best to get it to loop constantly but this is the best i could do.. still learning this animation stuff 

Also the link you sent me was messed up and had links posted all over the page so i had to get it from your tube.





Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _OT_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awwwww thanks


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 8, 2009)

Aphrodite, I was talking about the scene when the elevator opens and he fires at the guards. It was during the 2:10-2:11 scene. 

If's its too much, don't worry about it. I am sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 8, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> Aphrodite, I was talking about the scene when the elevator opens and he fires at the guards. It was during the 2:10-2:11 scene.
> 
> If's its too much, don't worry about it. I am sorry for the trouble.



See i had to get the scene from a different site cause the site you gave me was all messed up so the scene numbers are different.. i will try and fix it.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 8, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> okay got some requests done.. remember dont like them then let me know and i will redo.



OMG  thank you so much this is perfect...but there is one thing could you  make the first one with a dotted boarder ??? sorry for not mentioning it earlier


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 8, 2009)

Request.


*Avatar*
Size:150x150
Border: Any
Extra: Any effects will do

*Sig*
Size: Any
Border: Same as avatar or different
Extra: Any effects and the text "Alexander Rybak"

Thank you.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 8, 2009)

Ok guys i hope these are ok



Brandon Heat said:


> Aphrodite, I was talking about the scene when the elevator opens and he fires at the guards. It was during the 2:10-2:11 scene.
> 
> If's its too much, don't worry about it. I am sorry for the trouble.







Reincarnation said:


> OMG  thank you so much this is perfect...but there is one thing could you  make the first one with a dotted boarder ??? sorry for not mentioning it earlier


----------



## Hawkeyes (Jul 8, 2009)

Signature
Size: 300 x 250
Link:107

Time: 20:21-20:38
Border: nothing special, just straight edges

Thank you very much


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the help Aphrodite. Could the second one be centered any better though? I will make sure to rep you again soon. 

Congrats on getting your thread sticky. You all do amazing work in here.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 8, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> Thanks for the help Aphrodite. Could the second one be centered any better though? I will make sure to rep you again soon.
> 
> Congrats on getting your thread sticky. You all do amazing work in here.



Thanks and hope this is better


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 8, 2009)

It's perfect.


----------



## Cala (Jul 9, 2009)

I haven't requested a signature from anyone in quite a while, but these signatures are lovely, and I haven't been in the mood to try and make anything myself, so...

*What kind of request:* Signature.
*Stock:* 
*Border:* Dotted.
*Style:* Square.
*Size:* Junior. Preferably quite a bit shorter, but I'm not picky.
*Extras:* For text, *Cala* and/or *SasuSaku* (or none, if it's better without).

Hrm... That everything? Gah, I'm never good at filling out requests.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 9, 2009)

Could I get a senior sized Avy with this stock?

Anything is fine with the border and for effects maybe just a little more pretty.
Thank you in advance


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok got a couple more requests done if you guys dont like them let me know and i will redo them.



Seven Deadly Sins said:


> I know you can do a solid job, and I popted out the rest and went to this shop. Can you make a set for Huey Freeman?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll greatly appreciate it







Sephiroth said:


> Request for set.
> 
> *Avatar*
> this
> ...



The sig was confusing to render and i wasnt sure what to cut and what not to cut so i hope its ok lol


----------



## Izumi (Jul 9, 2009)

?Rinoa? said:


> Request set.
> Just from the full body image, please cut off the other.
> With border dotted in white , ava with focus on her face, make your magic.
> If it's possible to reduce her wings and give more focus on her in sig.
> Thank you so much.





Sayu Yagami said:


> I have an request for anyone.
> 
> Avy; 150x150, with a dotted border. Make it pretty, and use what ever colors you see fit.
> 
> ...





Gentleman said:


> Could I get a senior sized Avy with this stock?
> 
> Anything is fine with the border and for effects maybe just a little more pretty.
> Thank you in advance



I'll do these.


----------



## SakuraUchiha09 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello ladies! And boys.

I would like a set with this:

If you could take out Sasuke's name and write something like: "I like it hot", it would be awesome.
Thanks in adv and make the Sauce pretty


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 9, 2009)

ok had to make a list so i wont miss any requests

~Brian~ - 50
Sayu Yagami - 51/Izumi
Rinoa - 51/Izumi
Ema Skye - 52
Hawkeyes - 52
Cala - 52
Gentleman - 52/Izumi
SakuraUchiha09 - 52


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 9, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> ok had to make a list so i wont miss any requests
> 
> ~Brian~ - 50
> Sayu Yagami - 51/Izumi
> ...


I can take SakuraUchiha's request, since I'm feeling better already.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 9, 2009)

Rinoa, Sayu, yours are done. Hope you guys like it. If you don't I'll redo it.


*Spoiler*: _Rinoa_ 










*Spoiler*: _SY_ 








Alright, Gentleman, you're up next. Will do yours later.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 9, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Rinoa, Sayu, yours are done. Hope you guys like it. If you don't I'll redo it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Rinoa_


I love it, looks awesome!!!pek
And the second sig wow...
Would it be possible if you could make another sig just with her completely image with the wings and cut off the other image of her?
I don't wanna bother or be abusive ...just if it's possible. +reps and i'll credit.


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 9, 2009)

can you do something to my current ava?

thank you


----------



## miyata (Jul 9, 2009)

i would like a signature of Mist and Xiahou Dun.

Mist:here
Xiahou Dun:here
Linene heals the other kills. Who will survive?


----------



## Hawkeyes (Jul 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Signature
Size: 300 x 250
Link:Goddamn I love Wikipedia

Time: 20:21-20:38
Border: nothing special, just straight edges




I appreciate your time and effort


----------



## Izumi (Jul 9, 2009)

Here's yours Gentleman, sorry I can't do something niftier.
My PS's really screwed now. 
I just made one, hope you like. Tell me if you don't, I'll redo it.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 9, 2009)

It looks very nice thank you.


----------



## Sima (Jul 9, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _SY_



Love it


----------



## Khanman7 (Jul 9, 2009)

I would like a GIF of Shinji Hirako donning his hollow mask please.

Link: Omoi
Time: 8:02 - 8:04
Size:A good size for an avatar.
Border: Black and White.


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Jul 9, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok got a couple more requests done if you guys dont like them let me know and i will redo them.



Solid work. Just what I imagined but the text is out place. If you don't mind just tweak it a bit and put SDS or Seven Deadly Sins, I would greatly appreciate it. And again, congrats on sticky, it was a no brainer.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 9, 2009)

Yαriko said:


> can you do something to my current ava?
> 
> thank you



The one your wearing now of the guy... sure i can give it a try



Hawkeyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You dont have to post twice im the only one in here that can do gifs and i havent made it to yours yet. Im having to find a video on you tube cause the one you have wont play past the opening credits for me.



Seven Deadly Sins said:


> Solid work. Just what I imagined but the text is out place. If you don't mind just tweak it a bit and put SDS or Seven Deadly Sins, I would greatly appreciate it. And again, congrats on sticky, it was a no brainer.



What do you mean out of place and what do you mean tweak. There isnt much tweaking i can do to text. You didnt even ask for text thats why your name wasnt on it in the first place. I will just remove what i put and replace it with your name..


all requests are being done please be patient and sorry for the wait.  

Ema Skye - 52
Hawkeyes - 52
Cala - 52
SakuraUchiha09 - 52/undaunted
Yariko- 52
miyata - 53
Khanman7 - 53


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 9, 2009)

thank you


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 9, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Here ya go and hope ya like



Thanks I really like it, and congrats on the sticky <3 *rep*


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 9, 2009)

Finished your request SakuraUchiha.


----------



## SakuraUchiha09 (Jul 9, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Finished your request SakuraUchiha.



Oh yeah, this is what I'm talking about...
Thanks once again Undaunted!
Dammit. I need to spread before rep..


----------



## Brian (Jul 9, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok brian yours is done



sankjuuuu i rurv it


----------



## Red Version (Jul 9, 2009)

What kind of request: Sig set
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Style: Square
Size: Junior
Extras: Thanxs


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 9, 2009)

up next
Cala - 52
Yariko- 52
miyata - 53
Khanman7 - 53
Garraknight - 53


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Jul 9, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Hope this is better
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. Sorry for the misunderstanding though, I didn't expect you to put text because I saw your work and you didn't put alot of text. So I just suggested a tweak on the text to put my name. 

Will rep and cred.


----------



## αce (Jul 9, 2009)

Ava. 150x150 around Naruto's face. Rounded corners.

Signature. 400x400 of Naruto. Transparent background.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 9, 2009)

I'll take Taka Sasuke's request.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok why do you guys keep grabbing the last request and the easiest request when i have older requests that have been sitting. I know you have to do a litttle more work with those but lets try to take care of older requests first.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 9, 2009)

I'll take some of yours if you want, just tell me which ones. 

Just remember I can't do any animated stuff.


----------



## Hawkeyes (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you for the gif sig, but did you find this video on youtube as a fight or an AMV?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 9, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> I'll take some of yours if you want, just tell me which ones.
> 
> Just remember I can't do any animated stuff.



Dont worry about it i now i have them and all and have started on them.. lets just start grabbing older stuff next time.



Hawkeyes said:


> Thank you for the gif sig, but did you find this video on youtube as a fight or an AMV?



No it was an actual episode.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 9, 2009)

Holy shit you guys work quickly.


----------



## Hawkeyes (Jul 9, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Dont worry about it i now i have them and all and have started on them.. lets just start grabbing older stuff next time.
> 
> 
> 
> No it was an actual episode.



If it was the actual episode is there anyway to include the ship exploding into the air in three pieces. I greatly appreciate what you have done for me, but I was hoping to have that 14 seconds of when Mihawk attacks Krieg's ship, kreig and his men looked confused, mihawk sheathes his sword, and the ships splits in three into the air. It starts with Run in fear you cooks, and ends with a view of the cooks the ship exploding, right before it pans over the cook's in their ship. Just reiterating, thank you very much for what you have done, I am just a perfectionist.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 9, 2009)

Hawkeyes said:


> If it was the actual episode is there anyway to include the ship exploding into the air in three pieces. I greatly appreciate what you have done for me, but I was hoping to have that 14 seconds of when Mihawk attacks Krieg's ship, kreig and his men looked confused, mihawk sheathes his sword, and the ships splits in three into the air. It starts with Run in fear you cooks, and ends with a view of the cooks the ship exploding, right before it pans over the cook's in their ship. Just reiterating, thank you very much for what you have done, I am just a perfectionist.



I had all of that added to it but it was extremely high over the file size and what i have was all i could put in it where the file size was small enough to use.. i can add it all in but a mod will remove it if they see that its to high.


----------



## Hawkeyes (Jul 9, 2009)

If a mod removes it, then they remove it, but I have seen files that are 4 times mine in size. Now, if this gets you in trouble, then forget it, but if it just has the risk of being removed, then I ask that you make it the full 14 seconds.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 9, 2009)

Hawkeyes said:


> If a mod removes it, then they remove it, but I have seen files that are 4 times mine in size. Now, if this gets you in trouble, then forget it, but if it just has the risk of being removed, then I ask that you make it the full 14 seconds.



ok here it is but you might get a warning to cause when i had a sig that was over the limits i also got a warning so just letting you know lol.


----------



## Hawkeyes (Jul 9, 2009)

I thank you for taking the risk AND THE PERFECT GIF SIG.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 10, 2009)

So, Izumi made us this really nice banner for our contest.  And I was curious if someone could make us a sig size for advertisement?  Thanks!


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 10, 2009)

So basically you just want a resize? I can do this quickly.

EDIT: Here you go, it's done.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 10, 2009)

Gif please (; 
Size:  300x300 or 280x160
Link: Haven Spires
Border: curved border (; if that's an option
Time: 20:50 - 20:55 (Naruto and Ino)

and can I still request a set as well or do I have to wait?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 10, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> So basically you just want a resize? I can do this quickly.
> 
> EDIT: Here you go, it's done.



Fantastic thank you!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 10, 2009)

up next
Cala - 52
Yariko- 52
miyata - 53
Khanman7 - 53
Garraknight - 53 
sweets. - 53


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you Aphrodite.

and congratz on getting sticky.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 10, 2009)

Taka Sasuke's request is done.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 10, 2009)

Mystik, let me take Cala's and Garraknight's. You've got loads on your plate.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 10, 2009)

Done with your requests, Cala & Garraknight. 
Cala, I know you requested a normal sig, but I decided to do you an animated one too. ^^
If you guys don't like it tell me so.


*Spoiler*: _Garraknight_ 















*Spoiler*: _Cala_


----------



## Cala (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks! ^^ It's great.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 10, 2009)

Yay. 
Glad you like it.


----------



## Sheireen (Jul 10, 2009)

Can you make a nice set out of this please


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 10, 2009)

I'll take this.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 10, 2009)

Yariko i did the best i could.. hope you like them  



Ok 
miyata - 53
Khanman7 - 53

I will have both of yours later today.. sorry i was really busy today


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 10, 2009)

thank you

I like it


----------



## Red Version (Jul 10, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Done with your requests, Cala & Garraknight.
> Cala, I know you requested a normal sig, but I decided to do you an animated one too. ^^
> If you guys don't like it tell me so.
> 
> ...



Amazing  +rep will be givin.


----------



## Alexandritee (Jul 10, 2009)

Guess who's back for another set? 



Hm, I may be asking for too much here, but I'd like it to be enlarged a tiny bit, while still keeping the quality.  I don't mind if thats not possible, though.

Again, a rounded border. I don't mind where the avs focused.

Can I ask that there are no effects this time? I don't really want much.

Thank you.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 10, 2009)

I've got this request.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 10, 2009)

miyata said:


> i would like a signature of Mist and Xiahou Dun.
> 
> Mist:here
> Xiahou Dun:here
> Linene heals the other kills. Who will survive?



Here ya go and hope you like it.. sorry it took so long but i was busy yesterday.. you didnt say you wanted an avie but i felt like making one anyway.  





Khanman7 said:


> I would like a GIF of Shinji Hirako donning his hollow mask please.
> 
> Link: here
> Time: 8:02 - 8:04
> ...



Yours will be up in a few and sorry for the wait.   



Yαriko said:


> thank you
> 
> I like it



awesome glad you liked it  



Sephiroth said:


> Thank you Aphrodite.
> 
> and congratz on getting sticky.



Your welcome and thanks  

edit: sweets yours will be up in a few also.. gah almost forgot yours.


----------



## miyata (Jul 10, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Here ya go and hope you like it.. sorry it took so long but i was busy yesterday.. you didnt say you wanted an avie but i felt like making one anyway.



gracias. i kinda like Mist and Xiahou Dun.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 10, 2009)

*What kind of request:* Sig set 
 *Stock:* 
 *Border:* Dotted 
 *Style:* Square 
 *Size: *senior avi , and if you could make the sig 450x150 that would be great
 Extras: Can you  add the text Kenshin , also my fave colors for this would be blues.


----------



## Kickz (Jul 10, 2009)

Could I please get a set of this image;




2 avatars (One of Naruto/One of sasuke)
1 sig

Avatar sizes; 150x150
sig size; 500x300
text; Kickz

Thx in advance.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 10, 2009)

I'll take these two as well.


----------



## Attor (Jul 10, 2009)

Request:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Avatar: 150x150
Border: square/doted
Extra: Some effects, What ever you feel looks good  but no text or anything  

Thanks.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 10, 2009)

I'll take Attor's request. 

I'm going to do it first since it's a lot easier and thus quicker to do.

Finished Alex and Pain's requests.


*Spoiler*: _Alexandritee_ 










*Spoiler*: _Pain_ 









EDIT: Here's your finished request Attor.


----------



## Attor (Jul 10, 2009)

Great work bro =]


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 10, 2009)

Request: Sig

Though really it's more of a question. Could you merge these three


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://fc02.deviantart.com/fs29/f/2008/112/8/3/Sakura___Slug_Lady_by_Fuienu_chan.jpg





*Spoiler*: __ 



http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs29/f/2008/116/f/e/Naruto_Toad_Master_by_Fuienu_chan.jpg





*Spoiler*: __ 



http://fc00.deviantart.com/fs26/f/2008/116/a/9/Sasuke_Snake_Charmer_by_Fuienu_chan.jpg




into like on picture?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 10, 2009)

Khanman7 said:


> I would like a GIF of Shinji Hirako donning his hollow mask please.
> 
> Link: mayumi
> Time: 8:02 - 8:04
> ...



Ok this was the biggest and most i could do to keep it where junior members can use it and it still be animated. Any bigger and more frames it wouldnt animate anymore till you become a senior member.





sweets. said:


> Gif please (;
> Size:  300x300 or 280x160
> Link: mayumi
> Border: curved border (; if that's an option
> ...



Can you send me a you tube link cause the download from there keeps freezing up my comp


----------



## Izumi (Jul 10, 2009)

I'll do cjones.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow dude amazing . this is exactly the way I wanted it no lie +rep.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 10, 2009)

*Update*​
A new rule has been added to the first post. New rule is posted below.



♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> 8.If a request isnt picked up within a week of it being posted in the thread then that request will be put in giveaways.



sweets. - waiting on reply
cjones - Izumi


----------



## Izumi (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice rule, Mystik. I was about to say something along the lines to you. 

Anyway here's your request, cjones.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 10, 2009)

Kickzman, your request is finished.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 11, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> O
> Can you send me a you tube link cause the download from there keeps freezing up my comp



You can press "Part 2" if you need another upload server, it shows a different version on the bottom of the page. I don't have another link


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 11, 2009)

Ahh I see , I'll wait then.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 11, 2009)

You must wait 24 hours before requesting again.


----------



## Alexandritee (Jul 11, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> *Spoiler*: _Alexandritee_



Thank you so much, again.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 11, 2009)

I know this stock has been overused already but I kind of wanted a set from it too. So, let's see. Avatar of each plus some effects for the sig. Text I want added: In your eyes... 
The gray color scheme would be nice here, keeping Naruto and Sasuke's color. Senior size. Will rep twice whoever does it.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 11, 2009)

Saw what u did thar, Undaunted. 
I'll do that for you, Morphine. Though it'll be late.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 11, 2009)

sweets. said:


> You can press "Part 2" if you need another upload server, it shows a different version on the bottom of the page. I don't have another link



sweets i havent forgotten about you but i am having trouble with the page i download the vids from and its not working at the moment so i will try and have yours done later today.. hopefully it will start working by then. Sorry for the wait just wanted to let you know i havent forgotten about you.


----------



## Tsubaki (Jul 11, 2009)

Ohmygawdthisisamazing! 

Since I am sig-less and I am starting to hate my avatar, can you please make a set out of picture below as soon as possible? 




Border: Square, dotted.

Effects, text...size of avie and teh sig - it's all up to you! I know it will look great anyway.  I am not really good at making requests anyway. 

No need to hurry, take your time.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 11, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Nice rule, Mystik. I was about to say something along the lines to you.
> 
> Anyway here's your request, cjones.
> 
> ...



It's great Izumi thanks


----------



## Merv The Perv (Jul 11, 2009)

Request:sig
Stock:
Border: Solid
Style: Square
Size: 350x125
Extras: Write "KibaHanabi FC, Kevin Bacon (A.K.A Undaunted's Bitch) and Undaunted (A.K.A GOD) approved".  And then you can add whatever you want to it.


----------



## Ayana (Jul 11, 2009)

Request: Set
Avatar: 150 x 150 
I want Haku in the avatar.
Sig: transparent for a senior member
Stock:


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 11, 2009)

What kind of request: Sig set
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Style: Square
Size: senior avi , sig 450x150
Extras: I would like the text to say , Messiah . I would also enjoy a red color scheme.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 11, 2009)

Sweets said:


> You can press "Part 2" if you need another upload server, it shows a different version on the bottom of the page. I don't have another link



Finally done sweets and sorry it took so long  



up next
Morphine/Izumi
Tsubaki
Merv the perv
Ayana
Pain


----------



## Kickz (Jul 12, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Kickzman, your request is finished.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you, looks gr8t.

will rep


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 12, 2009)

thank you sooo much<3


----------



## Red Version (Jul 12, 2009)

Request: Gif Set
Avatar: 150 x 150
Sig: Normal Gif Sig size.
Time: For Avy: 1:26-1:129
Time: For Sig: 2:06-2:11
Link: 
if Hulu wont work: 
Border: Square Normal
Extra: TY again your first work I got here was amazing  

If u cant make a set. Then make the sig only.


----------



## SakuraUchiha09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello.
Here for another set request.

Write 'Beginning' some where the sig please.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry Mystik, but can you take Morphine's request? 
I'll take Merv the Perv's and Ayana's too. My PS is really shaky now and I hope you understand.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok done with some requests and if you dont like them let me know and i will redo them.



Tsubaki said:


> Ohmygawdthisisamazing!
> 
> Since I am sig-less and I am starting to hate my avatar, can you please make a set out of picture below as soon as possible?
> 
> ...







Merv The Perv said:


> Request:sig
> Stock:
> Border: Solid
> Style: Square
> ...



I hope you wanted all that text cause i put it lol


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 12, 2009)

Ayana said:


> Request: Set
> Avatar: 150 x 150
> I want Haku in the avatar.
> Sig: transparent for a senior member
> Stock:



*Spoiler*: __ 








These will be done tomorrow
Pain
Garraknight
SakuraUchiha09


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 12, 2009)

APHRO DARLING<3

barrier gang

Do anything you'd like, sig & avy kthx
I'll probably masturbate onto your repscale. This means I'll be repping twice after my 24 hour cockblock is gone


----------



## Ayana (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for the set


----------



## Izumi (Jul 12, 2009)

Done with Morphine's request. Hope you like it, Morphi. <33
Love the stock, btw. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Morphine (Jul 12, 2009)

I'll rep you senseless when I spread <333


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 12, 2009)

An epic request
i will rep/cred with link to the store from the site 

Size-456 x 200
Text-Join The Forums
Renders-HUNTER EMS
HUNTER EMS


----------



## Merv The Perv (Jul 12, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> I hope you wanted all that text cause i put it lol



...I am at a lost for words.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 12, 2009)

Can you make this as a lovely Set please 
15x150 Dotted Border Ava



Can you cut off the "Coming soon" part please


----------



## Nicola (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello... I would like to request an avatar, please. 

Kind of request: Avatar
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Style: Square
Size: Senior
Extras: Well, I don't want text on it... and that's pretty much it. 

Thank you very much! ^^


----------



## Frosch (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi! I'm a big Armstrong fan and recently there was this epic scene but I can't seem to find any colorings or anything I can use to make my own set and my MS Paint skills wouldn't do it any justice D:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Kind of request: set based on that scene.
Border: Solid
Style: Square 
Size: around 550x350 per forum siggy regulations. D:
The only text should be the one already in that page :3

Thanks in advance!

:s

I hope the request is in the right format?


----------



## Izumi (Jul 12, 2009)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> An epic request
> i will rep/cred with link to the store from the site
> 
> Size-456 x 200
> ...





Kelsey♥ said:


> Can you make this as a lovely Set please
> 15x150 Dotted Border Ava
> 
> 
> ...





Colpetto said:


> Hello... I would like to request an avatar, please.
> 
> Kind of request: Avatar
> Stock:
> ...





Geijutsu said:


> Hi! I'm a big Armstrong fan and recently there was this epic scene but I can't seem to find any colorings or anything I can use to make my own set and my MS Paint skills wouldn't do it any justice D:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Will do these. ^^


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 12, 2009)

Sig Please.



Make it with nice effects please.

Text: Nagato Yuuki, anywhere nice would do.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 12, 2009)

Will do yours too.


----------



## Jze0 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey guys been a while, back with a simple request.


I just want an avatar of 100x100 and another of 120x120 with a black thin border on the outside, the same as usual. It should be easy, right.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 12, 2009)

Doing this too.
SPOILER TAG IT FIRST.


----------



## Damaris (Jul 12, 2009)

What kind of request: signature
Stock: 
Border: none
Style: Rounded
Size: Junior
Extras: kinda weird request, but could I get a scribbly looking heart in between their mouths?

thanks in advance!


----------



## Izumi (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh my god I hate that pairing! 

Will do yours too.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 12, 2009)

Done with some of the requests. ^^ 
If you guys don't like it please tell me I'll redo it.


*Spoiler*: _Kelsey♥_ 










*Spoiler*: _Colpetto_ 












*Spoiler*: _Marina Ismail_ 









Geijutsu and Vegeta Two, you guys' will be up next. Will submit them later.
And Jze0 I'll give you yours after you did my condition. ^^

Remember to rep + cred.


----------



## Damaris (Jul 12, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Marina Ismail_



Oh thanks it's so beautiful, I love it. 

Even though you hate NaruSai....


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 12, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Done with some of the requests. ^^
> If you guys don't like it please tell me I'll redo it.



I don't like it

JK, it's nice


----------



## Nicola (Jul 12, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Done with some of the requests. ^^
> If you guys don't like it please tell me I'll redo it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Colpetto_



I love it!  Thank you so much! <3


----------



## Yejinni (Jul 13, 2009)

I'd like a set. Dotted border for both & rounded, junior size please .
Do whatever you like for the rest .

Thank you.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 13, 2009)

I will do that one


----------



## SakuraUchiha09 (Jul 13, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


>



Thank you Aphrodite! I really like it!


----------



## Red Version (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry bout now being able to get that to work oh well. Ill look later so in the mean time.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Stock: 



Size: Good looking Size Idk what one is.
Type: Set
Border: Dotted
Avy, make it of booth. If u dont know who that is then the fbi ancient to the left. With the suit.
Size: 150x150.

Thanks


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 13, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> APHRO DARLING<3
> 
> nick1689
> 
> ...



Here Kenneth  it dont like it let me know and i will redo it



Up next
Vegeta two / Izumi
Geijutsu 
Jze0 / Izumi
misoxramenxlove 
Gaaraknight 

I will work on my last two requests in a little bit i have some other stuff to take care of.


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 13, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Here Kenneth  it dont like it let me know and i will redo it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sex
I'll use these next week when I get bored of my plain one
 Repped


----------



## Izumi (Jul 13, 2009)

Alright Jze0, even if you didn't complete my request, I'll give your request now.
Made lots of pictures and I hope you'd be grateful enough to cred me. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Izumi (Jul 13, 2009)

continued... 


*Spoiler*: __ 









Oh, and Vegeta Two, for some reason I can't see any stocks at the link you gave me. There was the forum, but I couldn't see any picture, despite refreshing for three times. Might be something wrong with my internet, but every other site I go to seems fine. 
I'm just saying.

To Geijutsu, sorry for the wait. Yours is still pending.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 13, 2009)

Wokie! Done with yours Geijutsu, hope you like it. Not really used to doing sets from manga panels, but I liked it. Hope you will too.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 13, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok more requests are done and if you dont like it let me know and i will redo them.


Amazing work +rep


----------



## Rika (Jul 13, 2009)

Request for Izumi again 


*Spoiler*: _(_ 





I know it's not your favorite pairing of all time, but I know you like them 

Couldn't resist the cuteness of the pictures  







Set pl0x 

Junior limits, with 150x150 avy copy please 

Everything is up to you. Make it girly, that's all I ask


----------



## Izumi (Jul 13, 2009)

Rika said:


> Request for Izumi again
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _(_
> ...



Holy shit, Rika. 
Will do this for you. <33


----------



## Izumi (Jul 13, 2009)

Here you go Rika. 
Tell me if you hate it, I'll redo it.


----------



## Rika (Jul 13, 2009)

Izumi said:
			
		

> Here you go Rika.
> Tell me if you hate it, I'll redo it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




OMG I love it 

Could you do one little thing? Could you write on the sig:

*"UlquiHime"* and then *"Unspoken Words"* underneath that as subtext? With more hearts and sparkles around that, just to fill the empty space in the top left?

Thank you so much 

Sorry for all the trouble


----------



## Izumi (Jul 13, 2009)

Sure, Rika dear. I don't mind at all. ^^
Here, is it okay now? I can still re-do it if it isn't.


----------



## Rika (Jul 13, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Sure, Rika dear. I don't mind at all. ^^
> Here, is it okay now? I can still re-do it if it isn't.





It's perfect  

Thank you so much Izumi! 

Rep and Cred pek


----------



## Izumi (Jul 13, 2009)

Awww, thanks, Rika. <33


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 13, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kelsey♥_



I Fucking Love you . Thank youuuu <3


----------



## Alexandritee (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi der. Quick set request. 



Transparency please. I don't mind where the av is focused.

Thanks.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 13, 2009)

Could you just put a border around it?


----------



## Tsubaki (Jul 13, 2009)

I freakin love you!  Thank you so much.    Credits+rep. <33


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 13, 2009)

misoxramenxlove said:


> I'd like a set. Dotted border for both & rounded, junior size please .
> Do whatever you like for the rest .
> 
> Thank you.



Ok here ya go and hope you like it.. i made several different versions


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok miso's request is continued below due to many images lol  





Fujioka said:


> Could you just put a border around it?



here ya go.. you didnt specify border type so i made several

*Spoiler*: __ 











Tsubaki said:


> I freakin love you! Thank you so much. Credits+rep. <33



Cool glad you liked it   X3


up next
Vegeta two / Izumi - needs working pictures
Garraknight
Alexandritee


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 13, 2009)

stock:
What i want: i want a set out of this picture and i would love if you could put dragon piece on it and make it look really good. And try taking out the dream 9 if you can 
sig size: idk as large as sig could be i guess
avatar size: 150x150 
plz and thank you


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok got requests done and if you dont like them let me know and i will redo them.


----------



## Alexandritee (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you so much  ilu.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 14, 2009)

Gaaraknight cont.

Here are your avies and your not a senior member yet so i also made you some 125x125 avies.


----------



## Sasuke RULES (Jul 14, 2009)

i want a set from this stock ..

avy = rectangle & focused on his face ..

thanx


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 14, 2009)

are you doing my request?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 14, 2009)

Dragonpiece said:


> are you doing my request?



Read the rules on the first page.. it says give us a week to finish the request and dont ask about it till a week is up.. you put in your request yesterday and thats not a week. So please dont ask till the week is up and give us time. We dont sit here and work on requests 24/7 as we do have lives and other things to do. So read the rules before you post next time please.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry about that nm about the request


----------



## Red Version (Jul 14, 2009)

Much thanks Aphrodite's


----------



## Yejinni (Jul 14, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok here ya go and hope you like it.. i made several different versions



 Theyre all so good & the sig is perfect ~
Rep & Cred, thanks so much :3


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 14, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok miso's request is continued below due to many images lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you, they're all perfect.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 14, 2009)

Avatar - 150x150
Boarder - Circle


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 14, 2009)

I'll take this request.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 14, 2009)

Request.

Sig- Do what you want but rounded borders.

Avatar- Of her face, no rounded borders.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 14, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> Avatar - 150x150
> Boarder - Circle


Not sure if this is what you meant by "circle" but...


----------



## Cjones (Jul 14, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Not sure if this is what you meant by "circle" but...



That's great Thanks undaunted


----------



## Mαri (Jul 14, 2009)

Avatar: Focused on her face. 
Sig: You can do whatever you want with the sig. (Junior size)


----------



## Charizard (Jul 14, 2009)

set request



do whatever you want just make it awesome.
senior size


----------



## En Too See (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello thar.

I was wondering if I could get sig and avatar made out of this..



With this, just make it all snazzy and sheeeeet.  The size of it being smaller would be nice too. Like around 450x125 and for the avatar, just have it be the right picture and it be 150x188 or something around there.  For the sig, have the text "En Too See".  No text for the avatar. I'd prefer if for the avatar, that there is no border.

Thanks.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 15, 2009)

Garraknight said:


> Much thanks Aphrodite's





misoxramenxlove said:


> Theyre all so good & the sig is perfect ~
> Rep & Cred, thanks so much





Fujioka said:


> Thank you, they're all perfect.



Glad you all liked them   >.<

Ok finished a couple more requests and if you dont like them let me know and i will redo them

Dragonpiece you wanted a 150x150 avie but your not a senior member yet so i also made some 125x125 avies.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 15, 2009)

up next
Fujioka
Mariko - Chan
Charizard
En Too See


----------



## Sasuke RULES (Jul 15, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> up next
> Fujioka
> Mariko - Chan
> Charizard
> En Too See



♥ Aphrodite ♥ = Amazing 

rep & credit r urs


----------



## .:Mario:. (Jul 15, 2009)

junior set set request:ho(♥ Aphrodite ♥ or Izumi can do it)

stock for both sig and avi:



sig: whole img

ava: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[02:39:10 a.m.] Mario: avi
[02:39:15 a.m.] Mario: ideas for the avi
[02:39:24 a.m.] ~Brian~: i told you the avy *the pantes shot*




panties shot

do whatever u want with it as always
thanks in advance


----------



## Izumi (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey, Mystik, I can do Mariko-chan's for you. And also Fujioka's. ^^


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 15, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Hey, Mystik, I can do Mariko-chan's for you. And also Fujioka's. ^^



Grab another one i already finished Fujioka's request just adding borders to it.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 15, 2009)

Then I'll do Mariko-chan's and Mario's. 

On second thought you'll do Mariko-chan's. I'll just do Mario's. Or do you want me to do MC's too? 


*Spoiler*: _mario_ 






i don't know what exactly you want for the ava. please explain, thanks. ^^
oh and if you hate this just let me know i'll redo it.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 15, 2009)

Sig only please.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 15, 2009)

Will do that, Revy.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 15, 2009)

There ya go. Tell me if you hate it, I'll redo it.


----------



## Nami (Jul 15, 2009)

Request for ♥ Aphrodite ♥

What kind of request: Set
Stock: Source
Border: Do whatever you want.
Style: Square
Size: Junior


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok Fujioka yours is done and if you dont like them let me know and i will redo them. I will try and work on more requests in just a little bit.   

Thanks for being patient


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 15, 2009)

Fujioka requests continued



up next
Mariko - Chan
Charizard
En Too See
Maka Albarn


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 15, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok Fujioka yours is done and if you dont like them let me know and i will redo them. I will try and work on more requests in just a little bit.
> 
> Thanks for being patient



asdsfsdsdfxzvvvvffff, Love it.

I don't know which one to use.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 15, 2009)

Request for set.



Avatar
Size:150x150

I would like it of the one that says Rumble above his head, wearing blue.

Transparent, with the words cut out, and of his upper top body.

Regular black border

Signature
Size:Max signature size

I would like a transparent signature of it, taking out the words also, cutting out the first two(Astrotrain and Blitzwing), and the last two(the females) so I can get it as large as possible.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Femme fatale (Jul 15, 2009)

What kind of request: Sig set please. Keep it quite big 
Stock: here
Border: Dotted 
Size: Junior
Extras: Mess around with it, do what you like


----------



## Sima (Jul 15, 2009)

Avy; Just a head shot, 150x150, make it pretty with a dotted boarder.

Sig; just resize it and make it pretty, doesn't matter what colors you use.

Stock; xXx


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey Aphrodite  Back again!

Was wonder if you can make a front page banner for my FC? 
*Stock*:
*Border*: I wanted borders like this one in a way...like...textured borders? Gahh Don't know how to explain 

*Spoiler*: _kinda like these_ 



 <--mostly like this one I guess.



*Text*: The Eden of the East FC
_Noblesse Oblige _
                      please continue to be the messiah

Also, can you keep the colors the same as possible? You can alter it a bit but not too much I like the colors already soo... And of course resize it...to w/e fits :]

TY! <3


----------



## Izumi (Jul 15, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Request for set.
> 
> [366] The Revengers High :: Discussion
> 
> ...





Cosmotastic said:


> What kind of request: Sig set please. Keep it quite big
> Stock: Link removed
> Border: Dotted
> Size: Junior
> Extras: Mess around with it, do what you like





Sayu Yagami said:


> Avy; Just a head shot, 150x150, make it pretty with a dotted boarder.
> 
> Sig; just resize it and make it pretty, doesn't matter what colors you use.
> 
> Stock; xXx





Tomochii-Chan said:


> Hey Aphrodite  Back again!
> 
> Was wonder if you can make a front page banner for my FC?
> *Stock*:
> ...



I'll do these four later. ^^


----------



## Yoona (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi may I request a set with this pic?

 It's Kind of big

*Avy* - 125 x 125
                  Focused on her face
                  Dotted border

*Sig*- Junior Size
                Do whatever you like cause I can't think of anything specific.


----------



## krome (Jul 15, 2009)

Sig please.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 15, 2009)

Izumi said:


> There ya go. Tell me if you hate it, I'll redo it.



perfection. *raeps*


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 15, 2009)

lists of requests
Mariko - Chan 
Charizard 
En Too See 
Maka Albarn / aphro
Sephiroth / Izumi
Cosmotastic / Izumi
Sayu Yagami / Izumi
Tomochii-chan / Izumi
Tia Harribel 
Uchiha Karin
Marina Ismail
ok about to do some requests and had to make a fresh list so i know who is next and so on.


----------



## Damaris (Jul 15, 2009)

What kind of request: sig set
Stock: 
Border: none
Style:  rounded
Size: junior
Extras: if you could get the words "sometimes the sky is too big" on the sig, i'd greatly appreciate it


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 16, 2009)

Ok i have some more requests done. If you guys dont like them let me know and i will redo them. I will do more a little later i want to take a nap first lol.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 16, 2009)

Up next
En Too See 
Maka Albarn / aphro
Sephiroth / Izumi
Cosmotastic / Izumi
Sayu Yagami / Izumi
Tomochii-chan / Izumi
Tia Harribel 
Uchiha Karin
Marina Ismail


----------



## Fay (Jul 16, 2009)

Set request! Senior member size, avvie + siggy transparancy, avvie with a nice border.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 16, 2009)

I'll do Fay's.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 16, 2009)

*Requests*

Okay almost all the requests are done. ^^


*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_ 











*Spoiler*: _Cosmotastic_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sayu_ 










*Spoiler*: _Fay_ 











I'll do yours tomorrow, Tomochii-chan. Sorry, a bit busy, but I'll manage.
Anyway those who think these suck, let me know I'll redo them. ^^


----------



## Mαri (Jul 16, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok i have some more requests done. If you guys dont like them let me know and i will redo them. I will do more a little later i want to take a nap first lol.



It's so good! 

Just one more thing though. Can you write my name on the bottom of the set! 

Thanks for the work though! 

Rep and credit is yours!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 16, 2009)

Ok i finished some more requests.. if you guys dont like them let me know and i shall redo them.


*Spoiler*: _En Too See_ 













Mariko-Chan said:


> It's so good!
> 
> Just one more thing though. Can you write my name on the bottom of the set!
> 
> ...



Here ya go



up next
Tomochii-chan / Izumi
Tia Harribel 
Uchiha Karin
Marina Ismail
•Rinoa•


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 16, 2009)

Request set plz...
It's possible to remove the text in her shirt and the arrow, plz?!
And apply these letters instead, without the background just the letters?Or at least plz just remove the text in her shirt.
Thank you so much.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 16, 2009)

Set request.



Borders: On the sig I want rounded borders but not on the avatar.

Avatar: Of the girls face please.

Sig text: 義理合い


----------



## Hawkeyes (Jul 16, 2009)

Stock: 
I would like this as  Set, with the focus for the Avatar on Mihawk
Size: the largest a non senior member can have
No need for text
Thank you


----------



## Fay (Jul 16, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fay_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! But could you resize the sig to max senior member size?


----------



## Sima (Jul 16, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sayu_



Wonderful as always Izumi, thanks so much<3


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 16, 2009)

Tia Harribel said:


> Hi may I request a set with this pic?
> 
> It's Kind of big
> 
> ...







okita said:


> Sig please.







Fay said:


> Thank you! But could you resize the sig to max senior member size?



Here i dont know what she was thinking having it so big   




up next
Tomochii-chan / Izumi
Marina Ismail
•Rinoa•
Fujioka
Hawkeyes


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 16, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Oh, and Vegeta Two, for some reason I can't see any stocks at the link you gave me. There was the forum, but I couldn't see any picture, despite refreshing for three times. Might be something wrong with my internet, but every other site I go to seems fine.
> I'm just saying.



It does not seem to work for me so here is just one HQ stock 
srry about that 

[O-L]​_Shangri-La​_-​_15​_[704x400​_XviD][5E80AAA6].avi

btw could i add on an avy
150x150
Stock-
[O-L]​_Shangri-La​_-​_15​_[704x400​_XviD][5E80AAA6].avi


----------



## SynthesisGuitar (Jul 16, 2009)

quite the shop you have here


----------



## .:Mario:. (Jul 16, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Then I'll do Mariko-chan's and Mario's.
> 
> On second thought you'll do Mariko-chan's. I'll just do Mario's. Or do you want me to do MC's too?
> 
> ...



is a nice set, and i already told u what i want for the ava in vm
well if u cant do the ava thanks anyway, looks like the shops filled with requests and dont wanna be a burden


----------



## Yoona (Jul 16, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


>



Thank you very much!


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 16, 2009)

Aphrodite, I've seen you're pretty good with manga scans, so can you work your magic with this?



Keep the text in 

Nothing too fancy 

Thank you


----------



## En Too See (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks bunches!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 16, 2009)

SynthesisGuitar said:


> quite the shop you have here



Thanks



.:Mario:. said:


> is a nice set, and i already told u what i want for the ava in vm
> well if u cant do the ava thanks anyway, looks like the shops filled with requests and dont wanna be a burden



I will make it when i post my next set



Tia Harribel said:


> Thank you very much!



Your welcome 



En Too See said:


> Thanks bunches!



Your welcome


and new updated list

up next
Tomochii-chan / Izumi
Marina Ismail
•Rinoa•
Fujioka
Hawkeyes
Vegeta Two / Izumi
ZigZag / aphro


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 16, 2009)

set for aphrodite plz (;



trans, with dotted border.
junior sized set. 125x125
resized


----------



## Krix (Jul 17, 2009)

*mystik or izumi* only for this request. 

Set please.
*Stock: * Here
*avatar:* If you could animate it and make it switch from Sai to Naruto, that would be great (: 150 x 150, do whatever effects you want
*signature:* try and up the quality a bit if you can [for both the avatar and sig of course.. but if you can't make the quality better, i'm okay with that xD], do whatever effects you feel is nessasary.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 17, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Okay almost all the requests are done. ^^
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_



Thanks Izumi, it looks like it got a little rough on right side of the avatar though, could you maybe please smooth that out?


----------



## SakuraUchiha09 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi~!
Set please:

Just make it pretty and do whatever you like with it.
Thank you.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 17, 2009)

Fay said:


> Thank you! But could you resize the sig to max senior member size/ano?



Sorry about that, /sweatdrop I was busy I forgot to resize it for you. Sorry.
Thank god Mystik's here. <3



Sayu Yagami said:


> Wonderful as always Izumi, thanks so much<3



Glad you like it. ^^



♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Here i dont know what she was thinking having it so big
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Mystik. Thanks! 



^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> It does not seem to work for me so here is just one HQ stock
> srry about that /laugh
> killswitch27
> 
> ...



Do you want the first picture for a sig or..?



SynthesisGuitar said:


> quite the shop you have here



Thanks.



.:Mario:. said:


> is a nice set, and i already told u what i want for the ava in vm/kickcan
> well if u cant do the ava thanks anyway/wtf, looks like the shops filled with requests and dont wanna be a burden/nod



Oh shit, I forgot.  I'll do that asap.



Hime said:


> *mystik or izumi* only for this request. /hurr
> 
> Set please.
> *Stock: * Here
> ...



I'll do this for you, Hime. 



Sephiroth said:


> Thanks Izumi, it looks like it got a little rough on ride side of the avatar though, could you maybe please smooth that out? :/)



Here, is this alright?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah that is better thanks.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 17, 2009)

Marina Ismail said:


> What kind of request: sig set
> Stock:
> Border: none
> Style:  rounded
> ...



Here ya go and hope ya like and if not let me know and i will redo it.



up next
Tomochii-chan / Izumi
•Rinoa•
Fujioka
Hawkeyes
Vegeta Two / Izumi
ZigZag / aphro
sweets / aphro
Hime
SakuraUchiha


----------



## Izumi (Jul 17, 2009)

Here you go Tomochii-chan, sorry it took so long. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I know the max height is usually 550px, but I increased it just in case. 







Up next is
^Vegeta^Two^
.:Mario:.
SakuraUchiha09
•Rinoa• /mystik
Fujioka / mystik
Hawkeyes / mystik
ZigZag / mystik


----------



## cheshire cat (Jul 17, 2009)

You guys are piled under requests. Should I request in a day or two?


----------



## Izumi (Jul 17, 2009)

Just request, Marsh dear. <3


*Spoiler*: _Mario_ 




Is this alright?


----------



## cheshire cat (Jul 17, 2009)

Okay then Izza, but if you want, you can postpone mine until you've finished. I don't like you stressing your self. 





will send down cookies..it brings all the 13 year olds into my yard. Come into the FC when empty kay Izu~.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll always fit your request into my list, Marsh-chwan. 
I like cookies. Will you bring milk too? 

REQUESTS
Up next is
^Vegeta^Two^
SakuraUchiha09
•Rinoa• /mystik
Fujioka / mystik
Hawkeyes / mystik
ZigZag / mystik
Hime
Marsh-chan

*EDIT*-


*Spoiler*: _SakuraUchiha09_ 




Tell me if you don't like it, I'll redo it. ^^


----------



## SakuraUchiha09 (Jul 17, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *EDIT*-
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _SakuraUchiha09_
> ...



No, it's awesome! Thanks alot!


----------



## krome (Jul 17, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


>



 Thanks.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 17, 2009)

Fujioka said:


> Hey you guys forget about my request, okay?



Ive already warned you about this one time and please dont make me tell you again. The rules say give us a week to finish the request before asking about. Your request has not been in for a week yet. I will not tell you this again its starting to get a little annoying.



sweets said:


> i didn't see me on the list



Your on my list sweets.. Izumi just copies the old list lol and the main ones with her requests.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok if you guys dont like them let me know and i will redo them


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 17, 2009)

Image limit   



up next
Vegeta Two / Izumi
ZigZag / aphro
sweets / aphro
Hime / Izumi


----------



## Damaris (Jul 17, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Here ya go and hope ya like and if not let me know and i will redo it.



So perfect.  It's exactly how I pictured it being, thank you so much!


----------



## Hawkeyes (Jul 17, 2009)

Could you change the color from yellow, to just black and white in the Signature. The avatar, if you could give him his colors from the anime, that would be perfect. If not, then black and white like the signature.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 17, 2009)

Hawkeyes said:


> Could you change the color from yellow, to just black and white in the Signature. The avatar, if you could give him his colors from the anime, that would be perfect. If not, then black and white like the signature.



So basically you didnt want anything done to it. As for coloring him like the anime i cant do because its basically a coloring and im not doing coloring request in this thread right now due to one it would take to long and two im not that good with coloring yet so i basically use gradient maps. You didnt specify that you wanted it just black and white cause if you did i could of just cropped it down and posted it last night when i finished my other two requests before going to bed. Anyhow here is the black and white version.  

Hope its ok being plain and all... sorry im used to doing more to my requests  



Marina your welcome


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 17, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Image limit



Thank you so much!!!
Looks so awesome!!!!! +reps


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 17, 2009)

Here hawkeyes you might like this one better. I kinda darkened it and smoothed it out more.








•Rinoa• said:


> Thank you so much!!!
> Looks so awesome!!!!! +reps



awww your welcome


----------



## Hawkeyes (Jul 17, 2009)

I apologize for not specifying. I thank you for re-making it. Great work, as always.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 17, 2009)

Hawkeyes said:


> I apologize for not specifying. I thank you for re-making it. Great work, as always.



Hey its ok.. when i get time im gonna practice on my coloring more so i can hopefully start taking color requests and it wasnt a problem.


----------



## Hawkeyes (Jul 17, 2009)

I can't say it enough, you did an amazing job. Arigato Gozaimasu


----------



## Izumi (Jul 17, 2009)

Oops, sorry for the mistake about the list, sweets, Mystik. 

Here are the requests, if you don't like it, say so I'll redo it.


*Spoiler*: _Hime_ 












*Spoiler*: _Vegeta Two_ 






these might suck, so tell me if you don't like them.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 17, 2009)

And finally here's yours, Marsh-chan. 
Hope you like it.


*Spoiler*: _marsh_


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok requests are done ...  



and sweets yours will be posted next.. to many damn images


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Soldier (Jul 18, 2009)

I have quite the avatar request for you lovely people.
*Just avatars.* 150x150





Is this too much? I'm really sorry if it is. You can just pick the ones you want to do, that's perfectly fine. It really is.  You just finished alot of requests, too. You can do this whenever you want, whatever you want... Did I mention you can do whatever/whichever you want? No rush at all. Nooooo rush. At all. Ican't stress that enough. 
Like... double, no triple rep no matter what you do. Cred, too.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 18, 2009)

I'll do that for you, Soldier.


----------



## Soldier (Jul 18, 2009)

I love you. Alot.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you Aphro <3 I love it.


----------



## cheshire cat (Jul 18, 2009)

Izumi said:


> And finally here's yours, Marsh-chan.
> Hope you like it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _marsh_



You've done it once again Izza. Of course I like it, you always make fabulous work, thats why I always come to you first.

You don't mind if I can have a avi around the cats ear, would that be considered another request?/isanoob.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 18, 2009)

Aww thanks Marsh, that means a lot. And no, something minor like that isn't counted as another request. I'll do it. ^^


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 18, 2009)

Soldier said:


> I have quite the avatar request for you lovely people.
> *Just avatars.* 150x150
> 
> 
> ...





Izumi said:


> I'll do that for you, Soldier.



Sorry Izumi i started working on them also lol.. oh well guess soldier will have plenty to choose from then  







sweets said:


> Thank you Aphro <3 I love it.



Awww glad you liked it


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 18, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Here you go Tomochii-chan, sorry it took so long.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It looks great! 
Though the quality of the pic looks kinda...odd? Maybe the opacity is too high? 

If you can't fix it, it's ok


----------



## Soldier (Jul 18, 2009)

/orgasm I can't wait to see them ALL.

Aphro, your's look amazing. 
I'll wait for Izumi before using any of them.
I'll probably use some from both of you. pek

Ooooh! I'm so exctied. Anticipation!


----------



## Izumi (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol it's okay Mystik. Soldier-kun should take yours because your avatars and sets make mine looks like shit. 


*Spoiler*: _soldier_ 










*Spoiler*: _marsh_


----------



## Soldier (Jul 18, 2009)

/spaz attack
Tänan sind nii palju! Ma armastan neid kõiki! Ma ei saa valida, millist neist kasutada! Ahhhhh! pek
/orgasmi 
Tänan teid, tänan teid! 

Translation: Thank you! I love them all and can't choose which to use. pek

Much Much +rep coming after I spread again for both of youuuuu... <3!!!


----------



## Izumi (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks Soldier. Glad you liked it.


----------



## cheshire cat (Jul 18, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _marsh_



 Why must you read my mind? I was thinking about how my avi would look and then you do it exactly like that. Your a weird 13 year old. When I say weird, I mean that you can ps like an adult.;__; You make me look like a fish at paint. 

Cookies. Milk from me bewbs.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 18, 2009)

Aww thanks Marsh. pek  <3

Yay cookies. And Milk.


----------



## Femme fatale (Jul 18, 2009)

Can you transparent this for me please? 

And a dotted border avatar (junior) of her face


----------



## Femme fatale (Jul 18, 2009)

Your the expert! XD

Do with it what you like


----------



## Izumi (Jul 18, 2009)

Cosmotastic said:


> Can you transparent this for me please?
> 
> And a dotted border avatar (junior) of her face



Transparent it how exactly?
It seems nicer with a set with effects, in my opinion..


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 18, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok if you guys dont like them let me know and i will redo them




I love it it's absolutely perfect. Will rep when I use.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 18, 2009)

Cosmotastic said:


> Can you transparent this for me please?
> 
> And a dotted border avatar (junior) of her face



Had some free time so i ddi your request.. if you dont like it let me know and i will redo it

*Spoiler*: __ 








sorry i didnt see the discussion and i trans'ed it


----------



## Femme fatale (Jul 18, 2009)

^ Thanks so much 

I love eet


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 18, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok requests are done ...



It's perfect <3

Thank youz


----------



## Otori (Jul 18, 2009)

Request: sig and ava set, transparent sig plz
Stock:  
Border: Dotted red border
Style: Square
Size: Junior size, I'm not sure what size would be appropriate for the sig but I do want most of it to show but I dont want a gigantic sig. Ill leave it to you guys 
Extras: Whatever you see fit or would be aesthetically pleasing but no text. Go nuts  Oh yeah, for the avatar i want it to focus on Itachi's face. Thanks!


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Jul 18, 2009)

So if you need any help i want to help. i can organize everything  i can be sorta like a secretary talk to the memebers about what they want and stuff like that to make your jobs easily.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 18, 2009)

I have a request 


150x150, dotted border version and non dotted version (if possible) with some kind of shiny/sparkly effect, nothing too flashy though.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 18, 2009)

Otori said:


> Request: sig and ava set, transparent sig plz
> Stock:
> Border: Dotted red border
> Style: Square
> ...



I'll do this.



Maria Ushiromiya said:


> So if you need any help i want to help. i can organize everything  i can be sorta like a secretary talk to the memebers about what they want and stuff like that to make your jobs easily.



lol no thank you. if you wanna help by making stuff then maybe we could hire you.
i don't think we'd need a secretary. ^^
oh and please turn your sig off.


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Jul 18, 2009)

I dont hav photoshop i think. Anyaway i only can work with photobucket. That wouldnt be much help. Si anyway thnx!


----------



## April (Jul 18, 2009)

@Aphrodite: Can I get a set out of this? <3 


*Spoiler*: _._ 






I want the first pic to be the avy, and the second or third one to be the sig if it isn't too much trouble. :3 Dotted border please, and 150 x 150 avy. put effects and make it look awesome. the sig size can be any size.




Thanks :3


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 18, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> I have a request
> 
> 
> 150x150, dotted border version and non dotted version (if possible) with some kind of shiny/sparkly effect, nothing too flashy though.





latina-chan said:


> @Aphrodite: Can I get a set out of this? <3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _._
> ...



I will do these two.

lists of requests
Otori / Izumi
Sasuke / Aphro
Latina-chan / Aphro


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 19, 2009)

Avy: 150 x 150 with a dotted border for these three images please. If three is too many then just use the first image please....



Sig: Dotted border and please resize to fit within the size limits...

Thanks.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 19, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Avy: 150 x 150 with a dotted border for these three images please. If three is too many then just use the first image please....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will do this one too

lists of requests
Otori / Izumi
Sasuke / Aphro
Latina-chan / Aphro
StrawHat4Life / Aphro


----------



## Akainu (Jul 19, 2009)

Stock: 
Type: Set

Size: avatar and sig as large as possible for a non-senior member


Other: I'd like the avatar to feature Akainu and i'd like the sig to include them, their chairs, and the intro boxes. I'd like the sig transparent as well.

Thanks.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 19, 2009)

Taking Akainu's request.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 19, 2009)

lists of requests
Otori / Izumi
Sasuke / Aphro
Latina-chan / Aphro
StrawHat4Life / Aphro
Akainu / Izumi


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks ~ (; ahmazinggggg


----------



## Izumi (Jul 19, 2009)

Here's Otori's. Hope you like it. ^^


*Spoiler*: _Otori_ 










Oh, Akainu, the site you gave me couldn't work. A typical 404 error came up. 
Maybe can you re-host the image and give it to me.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 19, 2009)

Here izumi all you have to do is quote the post and copy the url

Romanian/Moldovan

my requests will be up in a little bit.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 19, 2009)

That's what I do usually when images won't appear, since my computer's pretty slow.
But even if I do that, this'll appear...




Can you rehost for me Mystik?


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 19, 2009)

Apple computer.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 19, 2009)

Izumi said:


> That's what I do usually when images won't appear, since my computer's pretty slow.
> But even if I do that, this'll appear...
> 
> 
> ...



Here ya go


----------



## Otori (Jul 19, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Here's Otori's. Hope you like it. ^^



Thanks! Theyre all lovely! I want to use all of em haha


----------



## Cjones (Jul 19, 2009)

Request: Sig set 

Stock: 
Border:  Solid (color blue)

Style: Rounded 

Size: Ava - 150x150 Sig - 450x450

Extras: N/A

In the Ava can I have all their faces? If not I'll just take a Tsunade/Danzo


----------



## Izumi (Jul 19, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Here ya go



Thanks Mystik. Sorry for the trouble. ^^;


*Spoiler*: _Akainu_ 




If you don't like it, just let me know.









Otori said:


> Thanks! Theyre all lovely! I want to use all of em haha



Aww no problem. Glad you like it. ^^


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 19, 2009)

I'd like a 150X150 avatar of Moria(the one with really pointy teeth). I'd also like a sig to go along with it, you don't have to put in anything extra


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 19, 2009)

Ok i got a couple of requests done.. if you guys dont like them let me know and i will redo them





lists of requests
StrawHat4Life / Aphro
cjones8612
battlerek


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 19, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Oops, sorry for the mistake about the list, sweets, Mystik.
> 
> Here are the requests, if you don't like it, say so I'll redo it.
> 
> ...



they are fine but for teh sig could i ahve text-Join The Forum


----------



## Izumi (Jul 19, 2009)

Alright. How's this?


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 19, 2009)

Sig please

*Stock:*

Can this be done by Mystik/Aphrodite, no offense sis/Izumi but I want a Mystik set
Just do what you usually do Mystik/Aphrodite, Thanks in advance.


----------



## SakuraUchiha09 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey~
Could you make an animation with this?

 Focused on Sai, Sakura and Sasuke and saying: 'The SasuSakuSai Fc: She likes them hot!' 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 19, 2009)

I'll try. ^^
And damn you Koroshi.


----------



## April (Jul 19, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


>



OMG THAT LOOKS AMAZING.  Thanks.  <33 Will rep/cred you.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 19, 2009)

Here ya go, SakuraUchiha, if you don't like it tell me.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 19, 2009)

Request for Aphrodite. Make it sparkly like latina's set <33

Ava 150 x 150 - Manga that fail... to ... win? We retain hope



Sig - senior size 

Manga that fail... to ... win? We retain hope


----------



## SakuraUchiha09 (Jul 19, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Here ya go, SakuraUchiha, if you don't like it tell me.



 Thanks Izumi-chan!

EDIT:Actually, I think the gif's not working.


----------



## Alexandritee (Jul 19, 2009)

Set please. 



A rounded border please, and other than that I don't mind what's done. I don't mind where the av is focused either. Effects can be whatever, text can be added if you want. Just add what you feel is right.

Obviously it needs to be resized. 

Thank you.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry about that, SakuraUchiha. Here.


----------



## SakuraUchiha09 (Jul 19, 2009)

^Thanks a million Izumi


----------



## Izumi (Jul 19, 2009)

No problem. ^^


----------



## Sima (Jul 19, 2009)

All I need is a sig<3



I need it within senior limits, do what you want with it, you all have a keen eye for making everything beautiful. Use any colors you wish or whatever.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 19, 2009)

Doing that for you, Sayu.


----------



## Sima (Jul 19, 2009)

Kay, thanks Izumi<3


----------



## Izumi (Jul 19, 2009)

Here ya go. Hope you like it. Tell me if you don't.


----------



## Sima (Jul 19, 2009)

Love them all

Actually don't know which to use

Thanks so much Izumi<3


----------



## Izumi (Jul 19, 2009)

No problem I'm glad you like it. ^^


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 19, 2009)

ok new list

lists of requests
StrawHat4Life 
cjones8612
battlerek
Koroshi 
Morphine
Alexandrite

if i forgot anyone let me know


----------



## Fay (Jul 19, 2009)

A new request for my favorite set shoppek!

Avvie+siggy senior member size. Both transparancy, avvie with dashed border.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 19, 2009)

ok new list

lists of requests
StrawHat4Life 
cjones8612
battlerek
Koroshi 
Morphine
Alexandrite
Fay

if i forgot anyone let me know


----------



## Lucrecia (Jul 19, 2009)

Can you please make a pretty sig with this picture, please 



and an Avatar: 150x150 with her face,please

Thanks :3


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 19, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Avy: 150 x 150 with a dotted border for these three images please. If three is too many then just use the first image please....
> 
> Sig: Dotted border and please resize to fit within the size limits...
> 
> Thanks.







cjones8612 said:


> Request: Sig set
> 
> Stock:
> Border:  Solid (color blue)
> ...


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 19, 2009)

battlerek said:


> I'd like a 150X150 avatar of Moria(the one with really pointy teeth). I'd also like a sig to go along with it, you don't have to put in anything extra





lists of requests
Koroshi 
Morphine
Alexandrite
Fay
Kalbim


----------



## Cjones (Jul 19, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


>



Thanks


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 19, 2009)

Awesome thanks for the set. You killed three birds with stone with the avy. 

Will rep and cred.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 19, 2009)

Can you make a banner with the words
"Dup v5.6"

In pretty colors and words, appealing to the human eye, and make it look Official too.

appreciated.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 19, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> Thanks



Your welcome  



StrawHat4Life said:


> Awesome thanks for the set. You killed three birds with stone with the avy.
> 
> Will rep and cred.



It was the easy.. the images you gave me was easy to work with  



Lucien Lachance said:


> Can you make a banner with the words
> "Dup v5.6"
> 
> In pretty colors and words, appealing to the human eye, and make it look Official too.
> ...



Just a banner any size you want it to be.

lists of requests
Koroshi 
Morphine
Alexandrite
Fay
Kalbim
Lucien Lachance


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 19, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Your welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Size doesn't matter.
(Turns sig off)


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 19, 2009)

ok then i will see what i can come up with.. im not big with fussing at people to turn sig off so no worries  

You poor people are scared from others


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 19, 2009)

Could you resize this avatar and put a border around it?


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 19, 2009)

Nevermind lol.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 20, 2009)

Kay then, removed sig from that post.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok more requests are done.. going to have to triple post due to image limit.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 20, 2009)

Alexandrite part of yours will be in this post and the rest will be in the next post


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 20, 2009)

Fujioka



lists of requests
Fay
Kalbim
Lucien Lachance


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Kalbim_ 









lists of requests
Lucien Lachance


----------



## Damaris (Jul 20, 2009)

request: sig, junior size. dotted border please. do whatever you want for the effects.

thank you


----------



## Alexandritee (Jul 20, 2009)

You're a Goddess, you really are. I love you. 

thank you so much.


----------



## Ayana (Jul 20, 2009)

Avatar: 150 x 150 
Stock: 

Sig: transparent for a senior member:
Stock: 
Extras: Write "Behold your Twilight Prince!"


----------



## Morphine (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks, Aphrodite. You truly are amazing.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 20, 2009)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Can you make a banner with the words
> "Dup v5.6"
> 
> In pretty colors and words, appealing to the human eye, and make it look Official too.
> ...



Hope these are ok







Marina Ismail said:


> request: sig, junior size. dotted border please. do whatever you want for the effects.
> 
> thank you



Hope ya like





Alexandritee said:


> You're a Goddess, you really are. I love you.
> 
> thank you so much.



awww thanks and glad you liked it  



Ayana said:


> Avatar: 150 x 150
> Stock:
> 
> 
> ...


Will work on it later today going to get some rest now.



Morphine said:


> Thanks, Aphrodite. You truly are amazing.



awwww thanks thats sweet    >.<

Up next
Ayana


----------



## Fay (Jul 20, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kalbim_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thnx bb<3!! Must spread rep, before giving you rep again. Will rep you as soon as possible.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 20, 2009)

What kind of request: Sig set
Stock: 
Border: Solid 
Style: Square
Size: Senior Size
Extras: No text please.

It doesn't matter who does it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Damaris (Jul 20, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Hope ya like



They're all so beautiful. 
I don't even know which one to pick.
Thank you so much, you're the best!


----------



## AppleChan (Jul 20, 2009)

Avvy and sig and is it possible to make the sig of it a little bigger? Also Avy of his face and go crazy with the effects. Words with "Wouldn't you take him?" or anything else thats hot.  If thats ok. Only for the sig and for the avy, one word of your choice because I have no ideas. XD Do not be afraid to change the text if you think the one that you made is better. That's fine. ^-^ Dotted borders too for the avy. Thank you!


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 20, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Fujioka
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. +reps


----------



## Rika (Jul 20, 2009)

Request for Aphrodite 


*Spoiler*: _(_ 





I know Izumi made a set out of these already for me, but I love these pictures so much that I wanted a set from you too 






Set pl0x 


Everything is up to you. Make it girly, that's all I ask


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 20, 2009)

Fay said:


> Thnx bb<3!! Must spread rep, before giving you rep again. Will rep you as soon as possible.



Its fine im just glad you liked it.   



Marina Ismail said:


> They're all so beautiful.
> I don't even know which one to pick.
> Thank you so much, you're the best!



awww thats sweet and thanks.. glad you liked it   



Fujioka said:


> Thank you. +reps



Your welcome  

New list
Ayana
Kisame the Shark
AppleChan
Rika


----------



## AppleChan (Jul 20, 2009)

Yay! I can't wait to see the outcome but by judging the others, I know it'll be great.  Don't get mad if I come here too often.


----------



## valerian (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd like a set. Avatar of Gio and Golden Experience, both 150x150 and dotted. Do whatever you want with the effects, I also like a dotted border around the sig too. Thanks.


----------



## SakuraUchiha09 (Jul 21, 2009)

Set request please.

Just Sasuke's body. Write "Who wouldn't study with him?" some where in the sig please.
...Thanks.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 21, 2009)

Avatar request.



On the sixth panel could you get me an avatar of their faces? Make it pretty. Please and thank you.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok got some requests done



Ayana said:


> Avatar: 150 x 150
> Stock:
> 
> Sig: transparent for a senior member:
> ...







AppleChan said:


> Avvy and sig and is it possible to make the sig of it a little bigger? Also Avy of his face and go crazy with the effects. Words with "Wouldn't you take him?" or anything else thats hot.  If thats ok. Only for the sig and for the avy, one word of your choice because I have no ideas. XD Do not be afraid to change the text if you think the one that you made is better. That's fine. ^-^ Dotted borders too for the avy. Thank you!









Kisame the Shark said:


> What kind of request: Sig set
> Stock:
> Border: Solid
> Style: Square
> ...



ok part of yours will be continued on next post due to image limit.. also since your not a senior member yet due to not enough post count i also made you junior sizes also which will fit better and is resized right.

Junior size


Your senior size set will be in the next post


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 21, 2009)

Kisame cont.

Senior Size


Up next
Rika
Cyborg Franky
SakuraUchiha09


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 21, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Kisame cont.
> 
> Senior Size
> 
> ...



You're work is amazing. Thank you for the set! It's beautiful. pek


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 21, 2009)

Once again at my favourite shop



Could you trans it and... make it pretty? You´re just so good at making things pretty


----------



## Ayana (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Metaro (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi , A new request (:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Avatar and Signature of this picture (:
The colors as you like...




Thank you so much (:


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 21, 2009)

Rika said:


> Request for Aphrodite
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _(_
> ...



Ok here is your request and if its not girly enough let me know and i can go back and make it girlier    





ok i will do more requests later.. going to go nap.

Up next
Cyborg Franky
SakuraUchiha09
Fujioka
Ally
FlyingLeaf

If i forgot anyone please let me know.


----------



## Krix (Jul 21, 2009)

for mystik only C:

*only a sig please!*

stock

Cut out Deidara, I only want Sai.  Do whatever effects you think will suit it... but somewhere write on it "Kristy's only" C:

thank you dear~


----------



## Rika (Jul 21, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:
			
		

> Ok here is your request and if its not girly enough let me know and i can go back and make it girlier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww 

It's beautiful 

I love your style 

~ Rep and Cred  pek


----------



## AppleChan (Jul 21, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok got some requests done
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMGOSH! Thank you soo much! It's beautiful! +rep


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 22, 2009)

Allow me to gander upon your transcendent workings, Aphrodite.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 22, 2009)

do you make those animated sprite things? 

and can i work here? 

as a sig and transperancey maker?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok finished more requests  


*Spoiler*: _Cyborg Franky_ 










*Spoiler*: _SakuraUchiha09_ 












Ok your request was a little confusing so i did two and hope i did it right lol

due to image limit sakura one of your sigs will be on the next post


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 22, 2009)

Fujioka said:


> Avatar request.
> On the sixth panel could you get me an avatar of their faces? Make it pretty. Please and thank you.







Kisame the Shark said:


> You're work is amazing. Thank you for the set! It's beautiful.



Your welcome  



Ayana said:


> Thank you!



Your welcome  



Rika said:


> Aww
> 
> It's beautiful
> 
> ...



awwwww your welcome as always  



AppleChan said:


> OMGOSH! Thank you soo much! It's beautiful! +rep



Glad you liked it  



Tsukiyo said:


> do you make those animated sprite things?
> 
> and can i work here?
> 
> as a sig and transperancey maker?



Yes i can animate them if i have all the images and as for work sure but keep in mind if someone works here and dont do anything at all i usually let them go. Also do you have any work to show..


Up next
Ally
FlyingLeaf
Hime
Lucien Lachance
88 Movement

If i forgot anyone please let me know


----------



## SakuraUchiha09 (Jul 22, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> *Spoiler*: _SakuraUchiha09_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it!pek
That's ok, and sorry if I confused you.
I really love your style. Thanks alot really!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 22, 2009)

SakuraUchiha09 said:


> I love it!
> That's ok, and sorry if I confused you.
> I really love your style. Thanks alot really!



awww thanks glad you liked it  

Ok got another request done. Will do more later today.

Ally


*Spoiler*: _Sigs_ 










Up next
FlyingLeaf
Hime
Lucien Lachance
88 Movement

If i forgot anyone please let me know


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 22, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ally
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sigs_



There are... so manypek Thank you!!
...Oh shit, must spread rep first


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 22, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Your welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love them.


----------



## AppleChan (Jul 22, 2009)

If you can make it by tomorrow. 



Signature-Happy birthday Sasuke... on the side and get rid of the background with those basketballs, and only Kakashi and Sasuke. Go crazy with the effects and for the avy, Sasuke's face saying Kakashi-sensei... or just Kakashi... on the bottom. Go crazy with the effects but not to girly. Something that would fit. Thank you! Also, dotted border. 

Edit: If removing the basketballs isn't possible, than maybe write "Kaka" on one and "Sasu" on the other? Thank you again!


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey, I have a request.. but I'm not entirely sure if it's possible ~__~

Let me know if it isn't =]



Any chance I could get the guy(possibly the little wall he's standing on too)  and the "ball of flames" he's holding transparent for a sig?


----------



## April (Jul 22, 2009)

@Aphrodite : Can I have an avy with this picture? I love your stuff. I'm still wearing you last set, lol xD

Just a bunch of effects, and a dotted border. :]




Thanks <3


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok Ally due to the new dark skin i had to redo your trans cause i didnt check it before i posted it and well i missed a lot and it looked bad lol.. sorry bout that but at least i did take the time to fix it..  

Also i will be working on some more requests shortly and will be posting them. 

@ Applechan all i can say is i can try to have it done but as for time goes its hard for me to say since this isnt the only forum i do requests on but i will try to get as many requests done as i can.. Thats all i can say.

Here ya go Ally



*Spoiler*: _Sigs_ 










Up next
FlyingLeaf
Hime
Lucien Lachance
88 Movement
AppleChan
Sasuke
latina-chan

If i forgot anyone please let me know


----------



## ~Abelish (Jul 22, 2009)

*Sig Set plz*

What kind of request: Sig set 
Stock: 

Border: dotted(just the avatar)
Style: Rounded
Size: Junior
Extras: Nothing really, just your best  oh, make the avatar fadish


----------



## AppleChan (Jul 22, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok Ally due to the new dark skin i had to redo your trans cause i didnt check it before i posted it and well i missed a lot and it looked bad lol.. sorry bout that but at least i did take the time to fix it..
> 
> Also i will be working on some more requests shortly and will be posting them.
> 
> ...



Ouch. Must be a lot of work for you huh? Well, I can wait but I'm hoping I get it by tomorrow morning at least but I won't rush you.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 23, 2009)

Ok finished another request.. more will be posted later.

FlyingLeaf




Up next
Hime
Lucien Lachance
88 Movement
AppleChan
Sasuke
latina-chan
Negat!ve

If i forgot anyone please let me know


----------



## Rika (Jul 23, 2009)

Request for Aphy 


*Spoiler*: _(_ 





You're *so* busy, so put this request on the backburner 

I'm going to use it when I become a senior member 

 <3






*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 











Senior set pl0xy 

Some nice and cool effects. Everything, including text etc., is up to you 

I'm sorry to give you another request, but *no* rush here


----------



## Metaro (Jul 23, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok finished another request.. more will be posted later.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thank you So Much!!


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 23, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok Ally due to the new dark skin i had to redo your trans cause i didnt check it before i posted it and well i missed a lot and it looked bad lol.. sorry bout that but at least i did take the time to fix it..
> 
> Also i will be working on some more requests shortly and will be posting them.
> Here ya go Ally
> ...



You don?t have to apologize
I should be the one apologizing because you have to wait for your rep (must spread)
Anyways... awesome work as alwayspek


----------



## Kek (Jul 23, 2009)

Could I have a set please? sig with a cool border and an avy of pink-haired.


----------



## Jay. (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a question do you guys also make cleanings?

Negi activated RT2 right away with Godels sword pinned to his throat


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 23, 2009)

ok i got some more requests done and later i will try to have most if not all requests done. I am sorry for the wait.  

Applechan




Lucien Lachance
Ok you didnt specify if you wanted avies or not so i made some anyway






Hime





FlyingLeaf said:


> Thank you So Much!!



Your welcome  



Ally said:


> You don?t have to apologize
> I should be the one apologizing because you have to wait for your rep (must spread)
> Anyways... awesome work as always



awww its ok and dont worry its my job to make sure requests are done as good as possible even if i have to redo them and thanks   

Up next
88 Movement
Sasuke
latina-chan
Negat!ve
Rika
Kek

If i forgot anyone please let me know


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 23, 2009)

A-Jay said:


> I have a question do you guys also make cleanings?
> 
> Link removed



I can but that picture will take a while to work on to remove all that and im not sure if it would even look good when i am done. Thats not really cleaning just removing text which on that picture is very complicated not to mention it kinda looks like watermarks and i dont think we are allowed to remove them unless you credit whose ever name is on it.


----------



## Krix (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you so much, Mystik.


----------



## AppleChan (Jul 23, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> ok i got some more requests done and later i will try to have most if not all requests done. I am sorry for the wait.
> 
> Applechan



 Thank you!!!!! I'm still going to use the other sig and avy but wanted this for Sauce's birthday and a little longer. Thank you again!


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jul 23, 2009)

I'd like a set outta this, please:


Avy Size: 150x150
Everything else: Have fun


----------



## Jay. (Jul 23, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> I can but that picture will take a while to work on to remove all that and im not sure if it would even look good when i am done. Thats not really cleaning just removing text which on that picture is very complicated not to mention it kinda looks like watermarks and i dont think we are allowed to remove them unless you credit whose ever name is on it.


NVM

I asked Gira^^


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Jul 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Long time no see:
Set please
Piece: 
Size: 125
Border: i'm unceratin but can I see a dots, curved and line border? if that's not too much to ask.
Effects: no effects please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 24, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Hey Aphrodite can I have a set of this image. (the blonde guy only)
> 
> 
> 
> Choose any effects you see fit. Can you also get rid of the black dot on his neck and can you make it say Akazome Kurou as well as my name. Thanks.









Sasuke said:


> Hey, I have a request.. but I'm not entirely sure if it's possible ~__~
> 
> Let me know if it isn't =]
> 
> ...



Hope this is ok... it was the best i could do.




latina-chan said:


> @Aphrodite : Can I have an avy with this picture? I love your stuff. I'm still wearing you last set, lol xD
> 
> Just a bunch of effects, and a dotted border. :]
> 
> ...



Here are your avies and hope ya like





Hime said:


> Thank you so much, Mystik.



Your welcome  >.<



AppleChan said:


> Thank you!!!!! I'm still going to use the other sig and avy but wanted this for Sauce's birthday and a little longer. Thank you again!



Your welcome and glad you liked it  >.<



A-Jay said:


> NVM
> 
> I asked Gira^^



oh ok then

Up next
Negat!ve
Rika
Kek
FoxxyKat
Seven Deadly Sins

If i forgot anyone please let me know


----------



## Charizard (Jul 24, 2009)

set request
stock:Hatsuharu and Kisa fanart
do whatever you want just make it look good!
senior size me
cred&rep


----------



## April (Jul 24, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Here are your avies and hope ya like
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]



Thank you! They look awesome  Already repped, I will wear them later.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 24, 2009)

Negat!ve said:


> What kind of request: Sig set
> Stock:
> 
> Border: dotted(just the avatar)
> ...



Ok wasnt sure what you meant by fadish with the avie.. hope i did it right and if you dont like the sig lemme know and i will redo since i tried an experiment with it lol.





Up next
Rika
Kek
FoxxyKat
Seven Deadly Sins
Charizard

If i forgot anyone please let me know


----------



## Izumi (Jul 24, 2009)

Lemme do some of your requests, Mystik.
I haven't been in NF for so long, the least I can do. ^^


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 24, 2009)

Sure grab as many as you want cept Rika's since she wanted me to do hers.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 24, 2009)

*do the rest*



Kek said:


> Could I have a set please? sig with a cool border and an avy of pink-haired.





FoxxyKat said:


> I'd like a set outta this, please:
> 
> 
> Avy Size: 150x150
> Everything else: Have fun





Seven Deadly Sins said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Charizard said:


> set request
> stock:Most likely futile attempt to sum up the Hinata situation.
> do whatever you want just make it look good!
> senior size me
> cred&rep



I'll do these then.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 24, 2009)

Are you sure you want to do them all lol


----------



## Izumi (Jul 24, 2009)

The least I can do.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh well ok then thanks.. that means all i have left to do is Rika's


----------



## Brian (Jul 24, 2009)

yo who ever can some one make an avy (150X150, the guys face) out of this nothing fancy just resizing it for me. Square edges and no borders

stock
Link removed

thank you

oh can you resize that sig to whatever you feel is right


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 24, 2009)

~Brian~ said:


> yo who ever can some one make an avy (150X150, the guys face) out of this nothing fancy just resizing it for me. Square edges and no borders
> 
> stock
> fdsgr
> ...



I will do this too


----------



## Izumi (Jul 24, 2009)

Alright three requests are done. Only Charizard's is left. 
Let me know if you don't like them, I'll redo them. ^^


*Spoiler*: _Kek_ 










*Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_ 









SDS, yours in the next post.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _SDS_


----------



## Cronos (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi, is it possible to make me a Rob Lucci set, the one from one piece ?

I'm sorry, I don't have any stocks


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok i dont read one piece is it Rob Lucci you want cause he is the only person coming up on my searches and i have him coming up as a normal looking guy with a hat and then i also have him coming up looking like a bone guy with a top hat. Which one is it you want?

Im confused sorry


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Jul 24, 2009)

i would love an akatsuki sig


----------



## Izumi (Jul 24, 2009)

I can do Cronos' since I love OP, it's like my fave manga lol.
I hope you don't mind any stocks. ^^

@narutobuddy- sorry for this you need to provide a stock. judging by the rep points you have i think you're just trolling.


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Jul 24, 2009)

well i had a nice rep until somebody messed up my rep for him just hating me
(well ok i'll find somebody else who make my requested sig


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 24, 2009)

Izumi said:


> I can do Cronos' since I love OP, it's like my fave manga lol.
> I hope you don't mind any stocks. ^^
> 
> @narutobuddy- sorry for this you need to provide a stock. judging by the rep points you have i think you're just trolling.



Sure go ahead since i know nothing about one piece and you can probably find better images.


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you Izumi, never dissapoint, will rep for sure when im able to.


----------



## Cronos (Jul 24, 2009)

this is rob lucci

i would like him in his human form and not transformed.. and if it's possible the pigeon on his shoulder as well.


----------



## Kek (Jul 24, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Alright three requests are done. Only Charizard's is left.
> Let me know if you don't like them, I'll redo them. ^^
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! <3


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 24, 2009)

can I have a transparent sig from this?

delete the text, leave only patrice and the trees

and avatar



if the set's hard to do, I'll rep twice the one who'll make it


----------



## Damaris (Jul 24, 2009)

request for Aphrodite 



sig set plz, junior size. dotted border.

just work your magic. pek
Gareth is already a sexy son of a gun and I know you'll make him even better.


----------



## Burke (Jul 24, 2009)

I dont know if this is the right way to ask this, but... can you cool-ify my set 
Add some effects n stuff and mabye some words to the sig pic that would be Grrrate
And that whole Dotty border would be cool for the smaller ones >:3


*Spoiler*: __ 









Thankee


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 24, 2009)

Request. Set please.



Transperency and resize it. Avatar with Hinata's face.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 24, 2009)

Cronos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i know.
and next time please spoiler tag your stuff. ^^



Kek said:


> Thank you! <3





Seven Deadly Sins said:


> Thank you Izumi, never dissapoint, will rep for sure when im able to.



No problem~! Glad you guys like it. ^^



TheIncredibleFloopty said:


> I dont know if this is the right way to ask this, but... can you cool-ify my set
> Add some effects n stuff and mabye some words to the sig pic that would be Grrrate
> And that whole Dotty border would be cool for the smaller ones >:3
> 
> ...





Fujioka said:


> Request. Set please.
> 
> 
> 
> Transperency and resize it. Avatar with Hinata's face.



Will do these. ^^


----------



## Krix (Jul 24, 2009)

For Mystk only. C:

I know I requested not to long ago, but I'm willing to wait. xD



150 x 150 avatar of that, please. <333 
variety of avatars would be nice.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _charizard_


----------



## Cjones (Jul 24, 2009)

What kind of request: Sig Set
Stock: 
Border: no border 
Style: Rounded
Size: Ava - Senior, Sig - 400x400
Extras: Text - 1st Division and you can color it have ever you see fit.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello. You guys did such a awesome job on my banner that I decided to come back. This time I need a banner for the NamixRobin fc. 

What kind of request: Signature
Stock: 
Border: Solid
Style: Square 
Size: Both (In case a senior or junior member wants to use it.)
Text: You know you like it, NamixRobin FC


----------



## Soldier (Jul 24, 2009)

I feel bad requesting when you have so many to do, but I love what you guys do with the stocks... 

I'd like an avatar [Or two...] of 

Dotted border, please. Both 150x150, or there abouts, and 200x200.
Color it up a bit so it goes along nicely with my current signature. [Navy, Purple and White.]
And if it isn't too much trouble, another that's colored up with some warm colors? [Reds, Oranges, and Yellows.]


You can take your time with this, I'm in no rush.


----------



## Charizard (Jul 24, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _charizard_



*reps*
will cred when use.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jul 24, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Alright three requests are done. Only Charizard's is left.
> Let me know if you don't like them, I'll redo them. ^^
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Izumi!^____^ I love them all, but I have to spread the love before I can rep you again.*runs to go spread love*


----------



## Izumi (Jul 24, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> Hello. You guys did such a awesome job on my banner that I decided to come back. This time I need a banner for the NamixRobin fc.
> 
> What kind of request: Signature
> Stock:
> ...





Soldier said:


> I feel bad requesting when you have so many to do, but I love what you guys do with the stocks...
> 
> I'd like an avatar [Or two...] of
> 
> ...



Doing these too.


*Spoiler*: _Fujioka_ 




sorry they're so plain.
I'm totally confused on what you want because you didn't specify what kind of border and all that. Let me know if you want any. ^^
The stock was a bitch to render too 







*@Cronos*
I'll be using this stock, alright?


*~Requests Housekeeping~*
Soldier /Izumi - 72
Kisame the Shark /Izumi - 72
cjones8612 /Izumi - 72
Hime /Mystik - 72
Rika /Mystik - 70
~Brian~ /Mystik - 71
Cronos /Izumi - 71
Marina Ismail /Mystik - 72
Yariko /? - 72
TheIncredibleFloopty /Izumi - 72

Let me know if I miss out anybody​


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 24, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Doing these too.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Fujioka_
> ...



Thanks. I've never had a sig done by you before so i'm excited.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 24, 2009)

Do you want a signature or a banner? 
And please turn off your sig, thanks. ^^


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 24, 2009)

Banner.

Sorry, I forgot.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 24, 2009)

*~Requests Housekeeping~*
Soldier /Izumi - 72
Kisame the Shark /Izumi - 72
cjones8612 /Izumi - 72
Hime /Mystik - 72
Rika /Mystik - 70
~Brian~ /Mystik - 71
Cronos /Izumi - 71
Marina Ismail /Mystik - 72
Yariko /? - 72
TheIncredibleFloopty /Izumi - 72

Let me know if I miss out anybody​


----------



## Rika (Jul 25, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:
			
		

> Oh well ok then thanks.. that means all i have left to do is Rika's



OMG GAWD  

I honestly cannot wait 

I've been approved a senior 

I'm honored to have my first senior set made by you Aphy in this *awesome* shop. You guys are the best


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 25, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *~Requests Housekeeping~*
> Soldier /Izumi - 72
> Kisame the Shark /Izumi - 72
> cjones8612 /Izumi - 72
> ...


it doesn't matter who does mine if it looks pretty in the end


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 25, 2009)

Im working on yours and rika's right now...


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 25, 2009)

thank you, sorry about the sig


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 25, 2009)

Its ok i just hope i rendered it how you wanted it


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm sure it looks fine


----------



## Matariki (Jul 25, 2009)

150x150


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 25, 2009)

Ok i finally got some requests done. If either of you dont like them please let me know and i will redo them.

Rika 




Yariko


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 25, 2009)

aphrodite, sorry but I told you to leave his name, Patrice


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 25, 2009)

Thats the part that confused me lol.. when you said patrice i thought you meant the guy.. oh well back to the drawing board lol


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 25, 2009)

Is this what you wanted


----------



## Prowler (Jul 25, 2009)

I'd like an Avatar of Aokiji, 150x150 and dotted. Do whatever you want with the effects.
Thanks!


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 25, 2009)

that's perfect

thank you

<3


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 25, 2009)

Yαriko said:


> that's perfect
> 
> thank you
> 
> <3



awwww your welcome i am just glad i was able to get it right for you  

and your welcome  

*~Requests Housekeeping~*
Soldier /Izumi - 72
Kisame the Shark /Izumi - 72
cjones8612 /Izumi - 72
Hime /Mystik - 72
~Brian~ /Mystik - 71
Marina Ismail /Mystik - 72
TheIncredibleFloopty /Izumi - 72
Seiko - 73
Prowler - 73

Let me know if I miss out anybody​


----------



## Fay (Jul 25, 2009)

New request:ho!

Senior member size. Ava+ sig of Karin. Transparancy for both, nice border for ava.


----------



## Mish (Jul 25, 2009)

Set pl0x
avy of the girl (Rosette) dotted borders


Thanks pek


----------



## Izumi (Jul 25, 2009)

Fay said:


> New request:ho!
> 
> Senior member size. Ava+ sig of Karin. Transparancy for both, nice border for ava.





Lanna said:


> Set pl0x
> avy of the girl (Rosette) dotted borders
> 
> 
> Thanks pek



take these.
sorry for doing the other requests slowly but i've been busy. nonetheless i gotta make it up to you, mystik. ^^


*Spoiler*: _Kisame the Shark(a bit explicit)_ 



If you see anything you don't like, do tell.







*~Requests Housekeeping~*
Soldier /Izumi - 72
cjones8612 /Izumi - 72
Hime /Mystik - 72
~Brian~ /Mystik - 71
Marina Ismail /Mystik - 72
TheIncredibleFloopty /Izumi - 72
Seiko /Mystik - 73 
Prowler /Mystik - 73
Fay /Izumi - 73
Lanna /Izumi - 73

Let me know if I miss out anybody​


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 25, 2009)

I love it! I will rep you when I can Izumi! 

Aphrodite do you mind if I use that sig for a few days? I'm still going to use it, but I want to see how the banner looks.


----------



## ~Abelish (Jul 25, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok wasnt sure what you meant by fadish with the avie.. hope i did it right and if you dont like the sig lemme know and i will redo since i tried an experiment with it lol.



Thanks I love it, but I can't see the avatar


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 25, 2009)

Negat!ve said:


> Thanks I love it, but I can't see the avatar



sorry i got so busy i forgot to post it


----------



## ~Abelish (Jul 25, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> sorry i got so busy i forgot to post it



Thanks you again! <3


----------



## Rika (Jul 25, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:
			
		

> Ok i finally got some requests done. If either of you dont like them please let me know and i will redo them.
> 
> Rika



OMG 

I love it!! 

It's so pretty pek

I hate to ask for changes, but if you don't mind, could you change the text in the sig to match the avy? 

If the space is still to big to put "Tasty", perhaps something like "Hot & Spicy" 

If you can't it's fine 

Thanks Aphrodite 

~ Rep and Cred of course <3!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _~Brian~_ 










*Spoiler*: _Marina Ismail _ 









Hime


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 26, 2009)

Rika i hope this is ok.. if not let me know   



*~Requests Housekeeping~*
Soldier /Izumi - 72
cjones8612 /Izumi - 72
TheIncredibleFloopty /Izumi - 72
Seiko /Mystik - 73 
Prowler /Mystik - 73
Fay /Izumi - 73
Lanna /Izumi - 73

Let me know if I miss out anybody​


----------



## Brian (Jul 26, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> *Spoiler*: _~Brian~_



thanks Mystik this is so epic 

i'll rep


----------



## Krix (Jul 26, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Hime



oh hell yes 
will rep when i can


----------



## Rika (Jul 26, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:
			
		

> Rika i hope this is ok.. if not let me know



It's perfect Aphy, thanks so much 

I love it so much that I'm going to spread and rep you again


----------



## Izumi (Jul 26, 2009)

Got some requests done already. Let me know if any of you guys don't like them~ 


*Spoiler*: _TheIncredibleFloopty_ 




Honestly, this one was quite hard, because like I said, the stock wasn't high qualitied and plus the art seems nice without anything done to it.
But I tried my best so I hope you like it. ^^







*Spoiler*: _cjones8612_ 




Hope this is alright... ^^;


----------



## Izumi (Jul 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fay_ 










*~Requests Housekeeping~*
Soldier /Izumi - 72
Seiko /Mystik - 73 
Prowler /Mystik - 73
Lanna /Izumi - 73

Let me know if I miss out anybody​


----------



## Morphine (Jul 26, 2009)

request for whoever's free/likes it avas 150 x 150 with effects, preferably no border~

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

will rep several times since it's more work


----------



## Attor (Jul 26, 2009)

I wonder if it's possible to make a Sasuke Avatar from this?


Size: 150x150

Dotted border.

Add effects perhaps, do whatever you feel looks good.  No text though.

Thanks hope it's okay.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _soldier_ 




I loved doing yours, as it was fun. pek
Hope you like them all, though some aren't the colours you were requesting.. ^^;


----------



## Cronos (Jul 26, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Doing these too.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Fujioka_
> ...





i guess that's all right, but i was hoping you could find a stock where his face is centered in the middle, not at an agle..


kinda like these .. :




make it as badass as possible please


----------



## Rika (Jul 26, 2009)

Reuqest for Izumi 


*Spoiler*: _♥_ 





Don't worry about this, take your sweet time, as I'm going to wear my sets much longer (I'll try ._.) now that I've become senior 



*Spoiler*: _Stocky_ 











Just a sig request :]


- *Size:* Same, I've resized it <3

- *Border:* Dotted, whatever color you like (variations perhaps?) <3

- *Text:* "Candylicious"

- *Other:* I don't want the brightness or color changed, leave as is 
But I would like simple effects like white glitter and sparkles. And since I'm horrible at explaining: 


*Spoiler*: _Examples_ 





Made by youse guys <3


The shiney circles.


The little scratch marks.


Things like that 

Hope I make sense 








Thanks pek


----------



## Rika (Jul 26, 2009)

*@Cronos*




			
				Izumi said:
			
		

>



Izumi's already made your set


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 26, 2009)

Seiko said:


> 150x150





Prowler said:


> I'd like an Avatar of Aokiji, 150x150 and dotted. Do whatever you want with the effects.
> Thanks!





Morphine said:


> request for whoever's free/likes it avas 150 x 150 with effects, preferably no border~
> 
> chapter 406
> 
> ...





Attor said:


> I wonder if it's possible to make a Sasuke Avatar from this?
> 
> 
> Size: 150x150
> ...



Im working on all these right now and will be posted shortly when i am done.


----------



## Hawkeyes (Jul 26, 2009)

Request for a avatar



Avatar:Mihawk

Junior Member Size
Thank you


----------



## Alexandritee (Jul 26, 2009)

Set please. 



I don't mind who takes this one or what happens. Just work your magic. I know you'll do great. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 26, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Got some requests done already. Let me know if any of you guys don't like them~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Cronos (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks for the set, i didin't notice you allready did it..

looks great.


----------



## Burke (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh my god, i really cannot believe just how awesome you are Izumi


----------



## Damaris (Jul 26, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> *Spoiler*: _Marina Ismail _






Thank you! He looks great, thanks so much!


----------



## Yondaime (Jul 26, 2009)

Requesting a set please. You make some nice work.



You can make the avy from the final sig too,150 x 200 (). If you may, please try your best and add some effects. I'm sorry to give you a "Not so colorful image". I understand those might be easier to work with.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok finished some requests

Seiko


Prowler


Morphine


Attor


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 26, 2009)

Hawkeyes said:


> Request for a avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Alexandritee said:


> Set please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yondaime said:


> Requesting a set please. You make some nice work.
> 
> 
> 
> You can make the avy from the final sig too,150 x 200 (). If you may, please try your best and add some effects. I'm sorry to give you a "Not so colorful image". I understand those might be easier to work with.



I will work on these later tonight and have them posted later.


@ Marina - Your welcome and glad you liked it  

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Lanna /Izumi - 73
Hawkeyes /Aphro - 74
Alexandritee /Aphro - 74
Yondaime /Aphro - 74

Let me know if I miss out anybody​


----------



## Soldier (Jul 26, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _soldier_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're all amazing. 
I don't know which one to use! ^^''

I'm so glad you had fun with my request. pek
Thank you so much for all of them. Rep and credit all the way.


----------



## Prowler (Jul 26, 2009)

*Thanks ♥ Aphrodite ♥, looks amazing. *


----------



## Femme fatale (Jul 26, 2009)

I would like a set please (:

Sig:


Mess around with effects, dotted border, text saying "Noel Fielding".

Avatar:


Again mess with effects, dotted border, 150x150.

Thanks


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 26, 2009)

Request set, plz.
One avy with Sasuke and other avy with Sakura if you won't mind.
Effects up to you.

Thank you.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 26, 2009)

Kazakage Gaara set
What kind of request: Sig set 

Border:  Solid 
Style: Square
Size: Senior


----------



## krome (Jul 26, 2009)

Avatar - Just close in on Sasuke, 150x200


----------



## Rika (Jul 26, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:
			
		

> *~Requests Housekeeping~*
> 
> Lanna /Izumi - 73
> Hawkeyes /Aphro - 74
> ...





*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Lanna /Izumi - 73
*Rika/ Izumi - 74*
Hawkeyes /Aphro - 74
Alexandritee /Aphro - 74
Yondaime /Aphro - 74

-----------------------​
Sorry dear. Hope you don't mind I did that


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 26, 2009)

Sorry Rika went past yours lol.. good thing we make a list  >.<

Ok new list and i am about to get started on some requests

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Lanna /Izumi - 73
Hawkeyes /Aphro - 74
Alexandritee /Aphro - 74
Yondaime /Aphro - 74
Femme fatale -75
•Rinoa• - 75
Purchase -75
okita -75


Let me know if I miss out anybody​


----------



## Red Version (Jul 27, 2009)

Type: Set
Stock:

avy size: 150x150(Just of Messi)
Sig: Idk what size but make it say. Sometimes Messi is just better.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 27, 2009)

Rika said:


> *@Cronos*
> 
> Izumi's already made your set /awesome



Thanks love.  Oh, and I'll do your request, but it'll come later...



cjones8612 said:


> Thanks





Cronos said:


> thanks for the set, i didin't notice you allready did it..
> 
> looks great.





Nøøps said:


> Oh my god, i really cannot believe just how awesome you are Izumi





Soldier said:


> They're all amazing.
> I don't know which one to use! ^^''
> 
> I'm so glad you had fun with my request. pek
> Thank you so much for all of them. Rep and credit all the way.



Thanks everyone. 



Garraknight said:


> Type: Set
> Stock:
> 
> avy size: 150x150(Just of Messi)
> Sig: Idk what size but make it say. Sometimes Messi is just better.



Will do this. ^^
But wait, who's Messi..
I don't watch football lol.

EDIT: Nevermind, I found out lol. Thank Wikipedia.

Sorry for being inactive this morning, Mystik, I was at school..


----------



## Izumi (Jul 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Lanna_ 




Sorry it took so long... 
Hope you like them. ^^






Also, Mystik, let me have some other requests, if you won't mind. 
Though I'll submit them later.. ^^;

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Hawkeyes /Aphro - 74
Alexandritee /Izumi - 74
Yondaime /Aphro - 74
Femme fatale /Izumi -75
•Rinoa• /Aphro - 75
Purchase /Aphro -75
okita /Izumi -75
Rika /Izumi -74
Garraknight /Izumi -75

Let me know if I miss out anybody​


----------



## Izumi (Jul 27, 2009)

Here's yours Rika. Hope you like it... 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cronos (Jul 27, 2009)

i was wondering if you could make me a cronos set, it's hard to find good stock i think

Cronos as in the god of time father of zeus, all that greek mythology


----------



## Izumi (Jul 27, 2009)

Lol cronos, you've gotta find a stock now. And please turn of your sig, thanks. ^^

got some requests done...


*Spoiler*: _Alexandritee_ 




Gin X Rangiku.. 







*Spoiler*: _Garraknight_ 




Hope you like this one.


----------



## Alexandritee (Jul 27, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Lol cronos, you've gotta find a stock now. And please turn of your sig, thanks. ^^
> 
> got some requests done...
> 
> ...



Yes, GinRan. It's love I tell ya. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Jul 27, 2009)

Requesttt ^-^

Sig;

Border: Dotted
Style: Square
Size: 400 X 200 please :3
Extras: No text, and could you possibly get rid of the text on the stock.

Thankies so much in advance


----------



## Mish (Jul 27, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lanna_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's lovely thanks.


----------



## AppleChan (Jul 27, 2009)

Request for Aphrodite!!

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 



Post




Avy - Picture of Sasuke's face and dotted border. Effects and text up to you for sig and avy. Please make it beautiful but I doubt that it won't be. pek Thank you!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 27, 2009)

Ok finished some requests and sorry it took so long i kinda had a rough night  

Remember if you dont like them let me know and i will redo them.

Hawkeyes


Yondaime




*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Femme fatale /Izumi -75
•Rinoa• /Aphro - 75
Purchase /Aphro -75
okita /Izumi -75
Cronos - 75
Shinobi Nikki - 75
AppleChan / Aphro -75

Let me know if I miss out anybody​


----------



## Yondaime (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow you're amazing!

Thanks!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 27, 2009)

awww thanks and i am glad you liked it


----------



## Hawkeyes (Jul 27, 2009)

is there any way to keep the high quality from the picture, and just shrink it to show Mihawk, in the same proportions that you did?


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Jul 27, 2009)

well i could use some good sets of pain do you think you can do it for me?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 27, 2009)

Hawkeyes said:


> is there any way to keep the high quality from the picture, and just shrink it to show Mihawk, in the same proportions that you did?



No that was the best quality i could get it too.. trust me it was a lot worse. I mean i can try to sharpen it but it wont look that good.



narutobuddy675 said:


> well i could use some good sets of pain do you think you can do it for me?



Sure i can see what i can do.. might take a while though since i have several requests ahead of yours.


----------



## Matariki (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you Aphrodite.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 27, 2009)

Seiko said:


> Thank you Aphrodite.



Your welcome


----------



## Hawkeyes (Jul 27, 2009)

Then thank you for your hard work


----------



## Burke (Jul 27, 2009)

I would like to ask Izumi to edit upon her work, and make an avatar out of my signature, focus on his face, and make him face right for the avatar and  dotted border to finish it off


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 27, 2009)

Hawkeyes said:


> Then thank you for your hard work



Ok this was the best i could do without it looking overly sharp and i hope its ok..



also i will work on and post more requests later cause right now i am going to go take a nap.


----------



## Rika (Jul 27, 2009)

Izumi said:
			
		

> Here's yours Rika. Hope you like it...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 x100

Izumi, I love it! OMG, it's so pretty!! 

Thank you so much dear! 

If it's possible, my love keeps growing for this shop and you two 

~ Rep and Cred


----------



## Yoona (Jul 27, 2009)

Me again >_<
Requesting set


Avy 125 x 125  focused on Naruto.
Sig Junior size
Special effects up to you.

Thank You in advance.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 28, 2009)

•Rinoa• said:


> Request set, plz.
> One avy with Sasuke and other avy with Sakura if you won't mind.
> Effects up to you.
> 
> Thank you.



Ok i wasnt sure if you wanted the text removed or kept so i made one without and with with the text on it. Hope you like them.






*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Femme fatale /Izumi -75
Purchase /Aphro -75
okita /Izumi -75
Cronos - 75
Shinobi Nikki - 75
AppleChan / Aphro -75
narutobuddy675/ Aphro -75
Noops / Izumi -76 (wants avie from the sig you made him/her)
Tia Harribel - 76


Let me know if I miss out anybody​


----------



## Izumi (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry it took long.
Tell me if any of you guys don't like it.


*Spoiler*: _Okita_ 










*Spoiler*: _Femme fatale_


----------



## Izumi (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh and Noops here~


Do you want me to take any of your requests, Mystik? 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Purchase /Aphro -75
Cronos - 75
Shinobi Nikki - 75
AppleChan / Aphro -75
narutobuddy675/ Aphro -75
Tia Harribel - 76


Let me know if I miss out anybody​


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 28, 2009)

Sure grab away.. i am working on Purchase's set right now. Feel free to grab.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 28, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok i wasnt sure if you wanted the text removed or kept so i made one without and with with the text on it. Hope you like them.


They look awesome as always ♥ Aphrodite ♥!!!pek
Would mind to make one with dotters border,plz?
Sorry for boring... i know you always have a lot of requests over here
Thank you so much, you guys are awesome. +reps


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 28, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Kazakage Gaara set
> What kind of request: Sig set
> 
> Border:  Solid
> ...



Ok purchase done and i made you a junior avie and senior avie since it looks like your still a junior member and if you dont like it let me know and i will redo them.



*Spoiler*: __ 










•Rinoa• said:


> They look awesome as always ♥ Aphrodite ♥!!
> Would mind to make one with dotters border,plz?
> Sorry for boring... i know you always have a lot of requests over here
> Thank you so much, you guys are awesome. +reps



Sure and here ya go



*Spoiler*: __ 









*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Cronos - 75
Shinobi Nikki - 75
AppleChan / Aphro -75
narutobuddy675/ Aphro -75
Tia Harribel - 76

Let me know if I miss out anybody​


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Jul 28, 2009)

so when do you think my pain sets are coming in


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 28, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Sure and here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


thank you ♥ Aphrodite ♥!!!!pek


----------



## AppleChan (Jul 28, 2009)

My request is near.


----------



## krome (Jul 28, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Sorry it took long.
> Tell me if any of you guys don't like it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Okita_



Thanks  Will credit when use.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 28, 2009)

Cronos said:


> i was wondering if you could make me a cronos set, it's hard to find good stock i think
> 
> Cronos as in the god of time father of zeus, all that greek mythology



Well Cronos the father of time isnt the father of Zeus which a lot of people get them two mixed up. Cronus is the father of Zeus and the most unpopular out of the Gods. I can find many good pictures of zeus but i cant find any of cronus cept a few where he is eating one of his children and thats a disturbing picture lol. So unless you can find a good picture i wont be able to do this request unless you want someone else. Sorry but i tried.


----------



## Femme fatale (Jul 28, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Sorry it took long.
> Tell me if any of you guys don't like it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Femme fatale_



I love eet 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Sima (Jul 28, 2009)

I gots a request

Do what you want with the stock, I just need the avy 150x150, and it to have a dotted border. Use any effects and any colors you see fit for the sig and avy.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 28, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Ok purchase done and i made you a junior avie and senior avie since it looks like your still a junior member and if you dont like it let me know and i will redo them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You Rox  my sox this is exactly what I wanted Rep  + Cred on your way


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 28, 2009)

Avatar request~~



I want an avatar of their faces, borders rounded, do whatever you want on the effects.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 28, 2009)

Senior sized plz 

text: sasuhina is love
dotted borders


----------



## Izumi (Jul 29, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> I gots a request
> 
> Do what you want with the stock, I just need the avy 150x150, and it to have a dotted border. Use any effects and any colors you see fit for the sig and avy.
> 
> thanks in advance.





Fujioka said:


> Avatar request~~
> 
> 
> 
> I want an avatar of their faces, borders rounded, do whatever you want on the effects.





sweets said:


> Senior sized plz
> 
> text: sasuhina is love
> dotted borders



Taking. 



*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Cronos - 75
Shinobi Nikki - 75
AppleChan / Aphro -75
narutobuddy675/ Aphro -75
Tia Harribel - 76
Sayu Yagami /Izumi - 77
Fujioka /Izumi - 77
sweets. /Izumi - 77

Let me know if I miss out anybody​


----------



## Morphine (Jul 29, 2009)

set request for Mystik

Ueki is a mountain buster when he was still a level 4 heavenly being

do what you think fits can you write: _Morphine can play The Game_  on it?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 29, 2009)

Shinobi Nikki said:


> Requesttt ^-^
> 
> Sig;
> 
> ...







AppleChan said:


> Request for Aphrodite!!
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock_
> 
> ...









narutobuddy675 said:


> well i could use some good sets of pain do you think you can do it for me?





*Spoiler*: __ 








*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Tia Harribel/ Aphro - 76
Sayu Yagami /Izumi - 77
Fujioka /Izumi - 77
sweets. /Izumi - 77
Morphine / Aphro - 77

Let me know if I miss out anybody​


----------



## AppleChan (Jul 29, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> *~Requests Housekeeping~*
> 
> Tia Harribel/ Aphro - 76
> Sayu Yagami /Izumi - 77
> ...



It's great but can you make the sig bigger like the orginal picture and a little darker along with the avy?? Flowers can stay but I just want it to be a little less bright. Also the text in the sig bigger as well like the My Secret Love part but the font is perfect for it.. That's all, but thank you.

Edit: How do I spread my rep before I can rep you again?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 29, 2009)

AppleChan said:


> It's great but can you make the sig bigger like the orginal picture and a little darker along with the avy?? Flowers can stay but I just want it to be a little less bright. Also the text in the sig bigger as well like the My Secret Love part but the font is perfect for it.. That's all, but thank you.
> 
> Edit: How do I spread my rep before I can rep you again?



The avie isnt darker then the sig since the avie is cropped from the sig. Im going to have to make your set from scratch again cause my comp crashed and i didnt save it as a psd so i cant make any changes. So im basically going to have to start all over. I will do it later.


----------



## AppleChan (Jul 29, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> The avie isnt darker then the sig since the avie is cropped from the sig. Im going to have to make your set from scratch again cause my comp crashed and i didnt save it as a psd so i cant make any changes. So im basically going to have to start all over. I will do it later.



Nah, it's alright. ^^ Go ahead and make the others. I love it anyways.  I look back at it, and think it's better like this. Thank you very much! pek


----------



## Soldier (Jul 29, 2009)

Iiii'm baaaaack~

Sig+Ava
*Ava*:
150x150-- Dotted border, other than that, have fun.
*Sig*:
Senior sized. One transparent and one where you just have fun. 
Side note: There is a spot down by her crotch where is almost looks like someone erased something and it doesn't follow the blue little... whatever that goes along her legs. I there any way to fix that/make it look a little more.. normal? I know it's not that noticable to other people, but it bothers me once I notice it. If not, thats fine. Maybe just some effects or something around there in the sig you play around with.
Side note 2: I use the dark skin, so if it isn't too much trouble, can the transparency be nice and squeaky clean? ^^''

pek Thanks. <3


----------



## Krix (Jul 29, 2009)

For Mystik. pek

avatar out of that, please. 150 x 150.  Only of Sai's face.

Sig out of that, please. pek Make it small-ish, if you can. Do whatever effects suit it.

Take your time. :3


----------



## Femme fatale (Jul 29, 2009)

Sorry for coming back so soon 

Mind making me a set out of this?



Do whatever y'all like with it. All I ask is for the text "Noel & Julian"


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 29, 2009)

Sure i will resize it for you but what do you mean by rep ... rep and credit here here is optional.. you dont have to give it.


----------



## Jze0 (Jul 30, 2009)

♥ Aphrodite ♥ said:


> Sure i will resize it for you but what do you mean by rep ... rep and credit here here is optional.. you dont have to give it.



I was talking about something between me and Izumi, that is if he took the job but nevermind. Thank you so much, I'm eternally greatful. 

Edit: Sorry to bug again but my computer only register jpeg pic not png. Can you do some thing about that?


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 30, 2009)

could  i get and 150 x 150 avatar of the guy in the hat please thx


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Jul 30, 2009)

Omg!  Thankyouuuu! ^,^ Aphrodite~


----------



## Izumi (Jul 30, 2009)

got my requests done. tell me if you don't like it.
also, Mystik, let me take up some of the requests.


*Spoiler*: _sweets_ 




tell me if you don't like it. ^^


----------



## Izumi (Jul 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sayu Yagami_ 










Fujioka, the link you gave me shows nothing except for a 1px x 1px image, which doesn't help a single bit. Please give me a valid stock thanks. ^^



Soldier said:


> Iiii'm baaaaack~
> 
> Sig+Ava
> *Ava*:
> ...



I love doing requests for you. If you and Mystik don't mind I will take this. 



Femme fatale said:


> Sorry for coming back so soon /hoho
> 
> Mind making me a set out of this?
> 
> ...



Doing a request from you again... ;/33



Reincarnation said:


> could  i get and 150 x 150 avatar of the guy in the hat please thx



Which guy in which hat please.

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Tia Harribel/ Aphro - 76
Morphine / Aphro - 77
Femme fatale /Izumi - 77
Hime /Izumi - 77
Soldier /Izumi - 77

Let me know if I miss out anybody​


----------



## valerian (Jul 30, 2009)

this (


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 30, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> could  i get and 150 x 150 avatar of the guy in the hat please thx



I agree with Izumi what hat   

Tia Harribel



*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 








@ Shinobi Nikki - Your welcome


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 30, 2009)

Morphine



*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 









*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Femme fatale /Izumi - 77
Hime / Aphro - 77
Reincarnation -77
Cyborg Franky - 77

Let me know if I miss out anybody​


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 30, 2009)

lol i cant beleive i forgot to post the stock im sorry 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 30, 2009)

lol its ok i will work on it a little later cause i have to go right now but will be posted later today.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 30, 2009)

Sorry i'm back so soon with a new request...

But i really love your work.

Avy with Sakura and sig only with Sakura and Sasuke.
Please could you cut off the black frame and the others and could you take off the DA mark?
Dotter or oval borders, effects is up with you. 
Thank you so mux.


----------



## Sima (Jul 30, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sayu Yagami_



Thanks so much


----------



## Otori (Jul 30, 2009)

I love you guys so I have another request.
Stock: lemonpartydotorg
Ava: 125x125 Close up on Kakashi's face with some chidori. Dotted border
Sig: There's a lot going on, so maybe a trans with Kakashi and some of the dogs? Whatever size that is appropriate is fine.
Im gonna give you guys artistic liberty so do whatever effects you think would be cool and do whatever you want about the borders and such.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 30, 2009)

A senior-sized avatar of the blonde guy with the nice tie. 

As for the sig, it's big enough, so I'd only like some fancy effects. Surprise me


----------



## Soldier (Jul 30, 2009)

Izumi said:


> I love doing requests for you. If you and Mystik don't mind I will take this.


I don't mind one bit. 
Thanks, Izu~! pek


----------



## Krix (Jul 30, 2009)

oh, and i don't know if I stated this already, but I would like mystik to do my request.  thanks.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 30, 2009)

New to the requesting thing, but here's my request. Thanks in advance.

Type: Sig
Dimensions: As big as allowed lol
border: black
Stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 




This pic of Cross to the far right
chp284

This pic of Abel to the far left
chp284

This pic of Sol in the center
chp284

this picture of Xanxus to the left of Sol
chp284

this picture of gilgamesh to the right of Sol
chp284






Type: Avatar
border: Black
Just have it focusing on Sol (the guy in the center of the stock pics)

Go crazy with the effects.

Please put the words "*If you want peace*" somewhere on the left side and "*Prepare for War*" on the right side, doesn't matter where on the sig.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 30, 2009)

Izumi said:


> got my requests done. tell me if you don't like it.
> also, Mystik, let me take up some of the requests.
> 
> 
> ...


pek it's really amazing but ...

don't mean to be picky but  :

It's too dark and too big.


----------



## Charizard (Jul 31, 2009)

set request
stock: TWF's favorite manga panel
do whatever you want just make it look good!
and could you also do a trans version as well?
senior size pl0x.
rep+cred


----------



## Izumi (Jul 31, 2009)

Soldier said:


> I don't mind one bit.
> Thanks, Izu~! pek



No problem. ^^



~Avant~ said:


> New to the requesting thing, but here's my request. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Type: Sig
> Dimensions: As big as allowed lol
> ...



Please explain what exactly you want.
Do you want me to make a sig out of each stock or merge them altogether?



sweets said:


> pek it's really amazing but ...
> 
> don't mean to be picky but /ano
> 
> It's too dark and too big.



Nah, it's alright. I'll get on to that.



Charizard said:


> set request
> stock: Last Page
> do whatever you want just make it look good!
> and could you also do a trans version as well?
> ...



Taking this.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 31, 2009)

•Rinoa• said:


> Sorry i'm back so soon with a new request...
> 
> But i really love your work.
> 
> ...



Ok im about to start requests and before i can do this one Rinoa we arent really allowed to remove DA watermarks and the only way i can remove it is if you credit the artist in your signature. Like artwork by whoever made it. Thats the only way i can remove that watermark if you dont want to or dont feel like crediting the artist then the watermark has to stay so i will wait to see what you want me to do before i start this request.



Also Izumi yes ~Avant~ wants all those in the sig thats why he gave the spots he/she wants them in. The avie they only want of the person specified but they all go in the sig.

ok next requests to be posted when i am done.

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Femme fatale /Izumi - 77
Hime / Aphro - 77
Reincarnation/ Aphro -78
Cyborg Franky / Aphro - 78
•Rinoa• / Aphro and waiting on reply before i can start. - 78
Otori - 78
battlerek - 78
~Avant~ / Izumi - 78
Charizard  / Izumi - 78

Let me know if I miss out anybody​


----------



## Katz (Jul 31, 2009)

I'd like to request a gif <3
Size: 280x160
Link: here
Border: dotted, or anything that looks better.
Time: 2:43 - 2:51 ( and if another is possible too ~ 2:55 - 3:01)


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 31, 2009)

Avatar:



Size: 200x200


----------



## Mαri (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi again! 

Ava and Set
*Spoiler*: __ 



[IMG="Skuld"]http://i525.photobucket.com/albums/cc337/SkuLd_cHaN/SkuLd/SkuldMegami7.jpg[/IMG]




*Senior member size.*

Can you try to remove the backround for me? And put my name on the set. 
Other than that, do whatever you like with it. 

Thankies in advance


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 31, 2009)

set for aphordite<3
transparent sig from this


and the avatar


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 31, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Ok im about to start requests and before i can do this one Rinoa we arent really allowed to remove DA watermarks and the only way i can remove it is if you credit the artist in your signature. Like artwork by whoever made it. Thats the only way i can remove that watermark if you dont want to or dont feel like crediting the artist then the watermark has to stay so i will wait to see what you want me to do before i start this request.


That's not problem  Aphrodite, i always credit the artist in my sigs when i know how he/she is .

But actually if you don't mind i'd like to change the request.

Please could you make one avy with Sasuke on second panel and other focus more on Sakura/fourth panel, and the sig from the last panel?
Dotter or oval borders, effects/colouring is up with you. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok finished up some requests

Hime


*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 









Cyborg Franky


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 31, 2009)

Reincarnation




*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Femme fatale /Izumi - 77
•Rinoa• / Aphro Gotcha . - 78
Otori - 78
battlerek - 78
~Avant~ / Izumi- 78
Charizard / Izumi- 78
XiLicious / Aphro - 79
Hwoarang - 79
Mariko-Chan - 79
Yαriko / Aphro - 79 and a challenge it will be   :ho

Let me know if I miss out anybody​


----------



## valerian (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you very much. Got to wait 24 hours before repping again.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 31, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Thank you very much. Got to wait 24 hours before repping again.



Your welcome and its ok dont worry about it.. im just glad you liked it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 31, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Please explain what exactly you want.
> Do you want me to make a sig out of each stock or merge them altogether?
> .



Yes I would like them all merged into a single sig. 

If you want I can make a rough draft


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 31, 2009)

•Rinoa• said:


> That's not problem  Aphrodite, i always credit the artist in my sigs when i know how he/she is .
> 
> But actually if you don't mind i'd like to change the request.
> 
> ...



Sure i will have yours posted later today since i have to leave right now and your next on my list anyway and btw that image is tons better then the last i love it. :ho


*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Femme fatale /Izumi - 77
•Rinoa• / Aphro Gotcha . - 78
Otori - 78
battlerek - 78
~Avant~ / Izumi- 78
Charizard / Izumi- 78
XiLicious / Aphro - 79
Hwoarang - 79
Mariko-Chan - 79
Yαriko / Aphro - 79 and a challenge it will be   :ho

Let me know if I miss out anybody​


----------



## Krix (Jul 31, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Ok finished up some requests
> 
> Hime
> 
> ...



i rike it 
thanks~!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 31, 2009)

Hime said:


> i rike it
> thanks~!



No problem


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 31, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Yαriko / Aphro - 79 and a challenge it will be   :ho




dont worry, I'll rep u 3 times for it


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 31, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Sure i will have yours posted later today since i have to leave right now and your next on my list anyway and btw that image is tons better then the last i love it. :ho


Thank you, probably i'll make one sig with that image,one of these days, i was indecisive and asked to my brother which one was best.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2009)

Set please. Senior sized, since I just requested senior membership. Do whatever you want with the av and sig, just make it pretty. :ho

Edit: I picked a different image.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 31, 2009)

Zatanna's thighs look really awkward


----------



## Alexandritee (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow, you guys are being overworked  I feel a bit guilty for requesting.



Do what you want with this, as long as it has a rounded border. Maybe a squiggly heart somewhere. As long as it's pretty 

thanks


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 31, 2009)

Kisame, there are literally tons of better Zatanna images around.


*Spoiler*: __ 















Plus, that's not a very good resolution. The bigger (without pixelation), the better.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Kisame, there are literally tons of better Zatanna images around.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah I chose one of your pictures. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Red (Jul 31, 2009)

*Request for Aphrodite.*
What kind of request: Siggy and Avy.
Stock: James
Border: Dotted
Style: Square     
Size: Senior sized avatar and the sig dimensions are up to you.
Extras: Make it grungy. This is not a happy sig.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 31, 2009)

What kind of request: Sig set
Stock: 
Border: N/A
Style: Rounded 
Size: 400x400
Extra: Write 2nd Divison.

Also could you make it colorful!.............please


----------



## Izumi (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow, so many requests! /high
Taking Kisame the Shark's, Alexandritee's and cjones8612's.


*Spoiler*: _sweets_ 




is this alright? 



*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 












*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Soldier /Izumi - 77
Femme fatale /Izumi - 77
•Rinoa• / Aphro - 78
Otori - 78
battlerek - 78
~Avant~ / Izumi- 78
Charizard / Izumi- 78
XiLicious / Aphro - 79
Hwoarang /Izumi - 79
Mariko-Chan - 79
Yαriko / Aphro - 79 ~ and a challenge it will be :ho
Kisame the Shark /Izumi - 79
Alexandritee /Izumi - 79
Red - 80
cjones8612 /Izumi - 80

Let me know if I miss out anybody​


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 31, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Reincarnation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks i'll rep as soon as i can


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 31, 2009)

pek thank youuuuuuuu


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 31, 2009)

•Rinoa•


*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 31, 2009)

Otori




battlerek




XiLicious
The first gif is the best i could do while keeping it within NF's file size limit.




*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Femme fatale /Izumi - 77
Soldier /Izumi - 77
~Avant~ / Izumi - 78
Charizard / Izumi - 78
Hwoarang/ Izumi- 79
Mariko-Chan / Aphro - 79
Yαriko / Aphro - 79 
Kisame the Shark / Izumi - 79
Alexandritee / Izumi - 79
Red / Aphro - 80
cjones8612 / Izumi - 80

Let me know if I miss out anybody​


----------



## Otori (Jul 31, 2009)

@Aphrodite I love em! And I really like the font on those two! Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Izumi (Jul 31, 2009)

Got two requests done...


*Spoiler*: _Soldier_ 




Hope you like this.








*Spoiler*: _Femme fatale_ 




Lovely stock to play with. ;/33


----------



## Soldier (Jul 31, 2009)

^  Thank you, Izu. <3 They're beautiful.
I'm not sure which one to use... 

You've been repped, cred when use. 
pek


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 31, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> •Rinoa•
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _sigs_



They look so awesome Aphrodite!!!<3
Thank you so much, you're amazing !!!


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 1, 2009)

Request for Aphrodite! I guess it's time for me to have a het pairing in my sig and avy. 



Avy of Hinata's face. _"Protecting the love of my life..._ on the right, more up to the top of the picture next to Neji in cursive but readable, and _...until the very end."_ on Hinata's side but more towards the bottom in the same font. Please don't make the sig too small.  Maybe as big as the orginal picture or a little smaller if I can't get that size.

Please make it beautiful and romantic!!! pek Effects up to you and Dotted borders please!  Add the "..." where I put it too in the text.


----------



## Katz (Aug 1, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> XiLicious
> The first gif is the best i could do while keeping it within NF's file size limit.
> 
> 
> ...



thank you


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you thank you thank youuu Izumi pek

Must spread rep


----------



## KohZa (Aug 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 fail




i request to anybody who can make this into a great set.credit and rep will be given . 

EDITlease make the ava senior size and the sig around 400x400


----------



## Sunako (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello , first time here. 

Set please.

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 




Jurassic Park




Dotted border. Avy with his face and do whatever you want with the effects. 
Text : Soparla


----------



## Jade (Aug 1, 2009)

First time requesting here, and I'll like a set out of this. Yea, normal size avatar, and the rest is up to you .


----------



## Izumi (Aug 2, 2009)

ZexionAxel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





zwinkycandy said:


> Hello , first time here.
> 
> Set please.
> 
> ...





Aurora said:


> First time requesting here, and I'll like a set out of this. Yea, normal size avatar, and the rest is up to you .



I'll take these, thanks.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 2, 2009)

EDIT -

*Spoiler*: _Charizard_ 




Here. For the trans, what do you want to stay? I'm confused. ^^'
Hope you like this anyway..







*~Requests Housekeeping~*

~Avant~ / Izumi - 78
Mariko-Chan / Aphro - 79
Yαriko / Aphro - 79
Kisame the Shark / Izumi - 79 ~ On hold because of ban
Alexandritee / Izumi - 79
Red / Aphro - 80
cjones8612 / Izumi - 80
ZexionAxel /Izumi - 80
zwinkycandy /Izumi - 80
Aurora /Izumi - 80


Let me know if I miss out anybody​


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 2, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> battlerek



Thanks


----------



## Jay. (Aug 2, 2009)

Kind of Request: Transperency set
Stock: Link removed
Ava Size: as big as possible but don't let it be against the forum rules
Sig Size: same as with the Ava Size.....I want it big but not bigger than 500x400......a good, average big sig size would be appreciated


thx in advance


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 2, 2009)

Izumi said:


> EDIT -
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Charizard_
> 
> ...



 You forgot to add me in the list before *ZexionAxel* with Aphro and page 80.


----------



## valerian (Aug 2, 2009)

Set please. Avatar of Josuke (the one left to the blonde guy), if it's too small then could you add Joseph in the avatar too (the one that's second to the left). Thin black border. Thanks.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 2, 2009)

Mariko-Chan said:


> Hi again!
> 
> Ava and Set
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ok i am done and hope you like it and if not let me know and i will redo it.



*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 











Yαriko said:


> set for aphordite<3
> transparent sig from this
> 
> 
> and the avatar



This trans took me hours and hours to work on and did part yesterday and the rest today and its the best i could and i really hope its ok.   





*~Requests Housekeeping~*

~Avant~ / Izumi - 78
Kisame the Shark / Izumi - 79
Alexandritee / Izumi - 79
Red / Aphro - 80
cjones8612 / Izumi - 80
AppleChan / Aphro - 80
ZexionAxel / Izumi - 80
zwinkycandy / Izumi - 80
Aurora / Izumi - 80
A-Jay / Aphro - 81
Cyborg Franky / Aphro -81

Let me know if I miss out anybody​


----------



## Mαri (Aug 2, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Ok i am done and hope you like it and if not let me know and i will redo it.
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _sigs_



It's gorgous! 

EDIT: Can't rep, but credit is urs!


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 2, 2009)

Mariko-Chan said:


> It's gorgous!
> 
> Rep and credit is urs!



Thanks i am glad you liked it and was rather pleased with the outcome myself


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 2, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> This trans took me hours and hours to work on and did part yesterday and the rest today and its the best i could and i really hope its ok.



thank you, I love it, I rep you now for it, and after 2 days when I'll wear it

hope u dont mind

and i'll credit u ofc

thanks a lot


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 2, 2009)

Izumi said:


>



Thank you, Izumi!


----------



## Porcelain (Aug 2, 2009)

Avatar request finally got a picture I liek. Do lots of effects to it. Avatar of Hikari's (The girl with the long black hair) face.


----------



## April (Aug 2, 2009)

*Request for Aphrodite. *
Can I have an avy of this? <3


*Spoiler*: __ 




150 X 150 dotted border. Lots of effects. What ever will make this really cute. <3




and a sig of this? 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Just the second/middle panel, and make it cute. <3 Size: anything


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 2, 2009)

Request =]



150x150 ava, do whatever you like with it. Rounded version and a non-rounded version if possible. Gracias.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _cjones8612_ 



sorry i couldn't do the sig 400 x 400... 





Sorry Applechan! I'll add you in the next list I'll post.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Avant_ 










*Spoiler*: _Alexandritee_ 









*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Kisame the Shark / Izumi - 79 ~ On hold because of ban
Red / Aphro - 80
Applechan /Aphro - 80
ZexionAxel /Izumi - 80
zwinkycandy /Izumi - 80
Aurora /Izumi - 80
Fujioka - 81
latina-chan /Aphro - 81
Sasuke - 81


Let me know if I miss out anybody​


----------



## Alexandritee (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 3, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _cjones8612_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's alright.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 3, 2009)

Its great, just have one slight beef with it.

You cant really see the last few words at the bottom, and the top left corner looks bit empty

Edit: Its ok if you cut off Abels flowing hair so his shoulder is touching the border similarly to Cross. Sorry if I'm being too picky


----------



## Akainu (Aug 3, 2009)

I'd like a set Aphrodite.

Size: Biggest for non-senior 
Link: 
Border: single line

Just leave it the way it is, and make the avatar of Akainu(guy in red).


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 3, 2009)

The Greatest Speech

*Avatar:*

150 by 150 of her face, board white line with black edges

*Sig:* Rabbit and hat and stars. No leg. Remove signature that is next to hat. Size 550x500. Same border as the avatar.

Thanks


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 3, 2009)

My post seems to have vanished somehow, double posting to reveal it ?___?


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 3, 2009)

I see your post and will get started on requests in a little while


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2009)

I just need this resized: 

100 pixels width
150 pixels height

Thanks!


----------



## Cjones (Aug 3, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _cjones8612_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks 

Edit: I have another request please

Gif

For: Sig

Size: 270x150 
Time: 0:10 to 0:20
Link: [Suppiido-Fansubs]​_Dragon​_Ball​_Kai​_017​_[3CE94C3E].avi
Solid black border.


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 3, 2009)

body

avatar & sig please - avatar @ 150x150 with border(s)?
any size is fine for the sig..go wild =d just don't make it too bannery =x

thank you.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry for being late... 


*Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_ 



Mukuro... 







*Spoiler*: _Avant_ 



hope this is alright...


----------



## KohZa (Aug 4, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Sorry for being late...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_
> ...


awesome izumi .thx :ho.


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks for my pain set you guys rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 4, 2009)

but do you mind making me an avy of naruto's sexy jutsu for me please


----------



## Jay. (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey Aphrodite I was just wondering....did my request got rejected or are you just busy atm?


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 4, 2009)

Read the rules people.. rule number 5

5.Please allow us a week to finish your request before asking about it. Like i said it takes us a lot of time to make our stuff and depending on the amount we are working on or the type of request will depend on the length. We sometimes get really busy, but we promise to get it back as soon as we possible can.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 4, 2009)

narutobuddy675 said:


> but do you mind making me an avy of naruto's sexy jutsu for me please



Ok we got 15 requests to work on and 16 counting yours and it would be so helpful if you could please at least find me a pic maybe since there are so many and im not really sure as to which one you might like. It would help a lot.

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Kisame the Shark / Izumi - 79
Red / Aphro - 80
AppleChan / Aphro - 80
zwinkycandy / Izumi - 80
Aurora / Izumi - 80
A-Jay / Aphro - 81
Cyborg Franky / Aphro -81
Fujioka - 81
latina-chan / Aphro - 81
Sasuke - 81
Akainu / Aphro -81
The Pink Ninja - 81
Nicodemus - 82
cjones8612 / Aphro - 82
RyRyMini - 82
Vix / Aphro - 82

Let me know if I miss out anybody​
I will have some requests posted in a few.. please guys be patient i am trying  

We could really use some workers that we can depend on to take requests so anyone wanting to work here and help out lemme know or Izumi.


----------



## Vix (Aug 4, 2009)

What kind of request: I want a set!
 Stock: 
 Border: Dotted 
 Style: Rounded
 Size: Junior
 Extras:You may add vix somewhere on there   I trust you with making it fancy, you can mess with the color or whatever.  I'll pick it up whenever it's ready.


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 4, 2009)

I'll wait Aphrodite till your done with mine. No rush here since I understand your the one working your butt off and I'm not doing anything.  I'll try to look for some workers for you.


----------



## Merv The Perv (Aug 4, 2009)

Request: Set
Stock
No Border
Style: Rounded
Size: Junior
Extras: Add what you want, but add this saying - "Envoyez le monde à mon amour."
And have the avatar put on the middle persons face.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 4, 2009)

I'd like a set from this image please...

Avy: 150 by 150/beyond that no preferences really 

Sig: No preferences really, please add the text *Threads of Fate*

I see there's a backlog so I'll gladly wait my turn.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Aug 4, 2009)

Ill help you out aphrodite ^_^~

Let me do the following ones-
-Nicodemus
-Fujioka
-Sasuke
-RyRyMini


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you kyo i am starting some myself and new request list


*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Kisame the Shark / Izumi - 79
Red / Aphro - 80
AppleChan / Aphro - 80
zwinkycandy / Izumi - 80
Aurora / Izumi - 80
A-Jay / Aphro - 81
Cyborg Franky / Aphro -81
Fujioka / kyo - 81
latina-chan / Aphro - 81
Sasuke / kyo - 81
Akainu / Aphro -81
The Pink Ninja - 81
Nicodemus / Kyo - 82
cjones8612 / Aphro - 82
RyRyMini / kyo - 82
Vix / Aphro - 82
Merv The Perv - 82
StrawHat4Life - 82

Let me know if I miss out anybody​


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok got some requests done finally  ugh sorry for the wait guys  

Red
I hope its unhappy and grungy enough for you


AppleChan



A-Jay



Cyborg Franky
I hope i put the right two guys in the avie  :$


*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Kisame the Shark / Izumi - 79
zwinkycandy / Izumi - 80
Aurora / Izumi - 80
Fujioka / kyo - 81
latina-chan / Aphro - 81
Sasuke / kyo - 81
Akainu / Aphro -81
The Pink Ninja - 81
Nicodemus / Kyo - 82
cjones8612 / Aphro - 82
RyRyMini / kyo - 82
Vix / Aphro - 82
Merv The Perv - 82
StrawHat4Life - 82

Let me know if I miss out anybody​


----------



## valerian (Aug 4, 2009)

That is just fucking awesome.  Rep rep rep.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 4, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> That is just fucking awesome.  Rep rep rep.



Glad you liked it   

Ok got another request done and my last for tonight cause i am to tired.

latina-chan



*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 









*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Kisame the Shark / Izumi - 79
zwinkycandy / Izumi - 80
Aurora / Izumi - 80
Fujioka / kyo - 81
Sasuke / kyo - 81
Akainu / Aphro -81
The Pink Ninja - 81
Nicodemus / Kyo - 82
cjones8612 / Aphro - 82
RyRyMini / kyo - 82
Vix / Aphro - 82
Merv The Perv - 82
StrawHat4Life - 82

Let me know if I miss out anybody​


----------



## April (Aug 4, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> latina-chan
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _sigs_



Holy crap, that is amazing.   Thanks, I will rep/cred.


----------



## Tuan (Aug 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _if you have time Aphrodite, pick from either one. can't make up my  mind >.<  _ 





just sigs, dont need avy =] 
also can you add round white border to gif like this one?


if so plz let me know  



*and here are the stocks:*


----------



## Izumi (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry mystik! For not being in for so long. 
I'll take some of your requests. Sorry! 


*Spoiler*: _Aurora_ 









*Spoiler*: _zwinkycandy_


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Aug 5, 2009)

*Pickup*

Pickup for the following:
-Nicodemus
-Fujioka
-Sasuke
-RyRyMini

All done:

-Nicodemus - Lol Your size request was unusual o_o; I resize it multiple ways hope your happy just know, no matter what you do to resize it with the original request you had, the more impossible it was to make it seem like it didnt strethc vertically x-x






-Fujioka 
​

-Sasuke - Did Multiple Versions


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Aug 5, 2009)

Excuse the triple Post:
-Sasuke (Continued)






-RyRyMini - DID LOTS of versions, hope you like it lol
 - Each Version has a border a rounded version and the original so choose what you like best.
-One set of sigs have text, the rest dont.
Avatars:



Sigs:


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Aug 5, 2009)

-Ryin Continued


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Aug 5, 2009)

-Ryin (Continued) SORRY FOR QUAD post - stupid picture limits


----------



## Izumi (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for helping out Kyo!
We need helpers.


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 5, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Ok got some requests done finally  ugh sorry for the wait guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMFG!!! Aphrodite!!! Thank you soo much! It's so beautiful!  Rep and credit is yours!


----------



## Sunako (Aug 5, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _zwinkycandy_



thank you but i wanted a set. 

rep and cred for you


----------



## Izumi (Aug 5, 2009)

zwinkycandy said:


> thank you but i wanted a set.
> 
> rep and cred for you



Sorry! I forgot to add the avatar.


----------



## Lucrecia (Aug 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Set please with: 

Transparency and with a Dotted border
*Avatar*: Sasuke's face
*Extra Text*: SasuHina


----------



## Izumi (Aug 5, 2009)

Doing Kalbim's.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey,
I would like to make me a set from this image. I would like to remove all the letter boxes and then give some cool color. If you can, it would be better if you could also add some cool effects or something.
Use the whole image for the sig, the box with the three admirals, ( but in a smaller/normal size) and for the avatar use only the middle's head (Akainu). 

Thanks.

Here is the stock:


----------



## Jade (Aug 5, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Sorry mystik! For not being in for so long.
> I'll take some of your requests. Sorry!
> 
> 
> ...



Great work, thank you.


----------



## Metaro (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi again  


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.onemanga.com/Naruto/445/08/

Avatar and signature of Konan pleasee >_<
Thanks


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 5, 2009)

New requests list .. no name by it means anyone can pick it up

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Kisame the Shark / Izumi - 79
Akainu / Aphro -81
The Pink Ninja - 81
cjones8612 / Aphro - 82
Vix / Aphro - 82
Merv The Perv - 82
StrawHat4Life - 82
Kalbim / Izumi - 83
Franken - 83
FlyingLeaf - 83

Let me know if I miss out anybody​
Will be getting started on requests in just a little while.


----------



## Jay. (Aug 5, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> A-Jay
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thx


----------



## Sunako (Aug 5, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Sorry! I forgot to add the avatar.



thanks


----------



## Sima (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a request for you all<3

I just need a sig out of this.

stock

0:07-0:22

Thanks in advance<3


----------



## Tuan (Aug 5, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> New requests list .. no name by it means anyone can pick it up
> 
> *~Requests Housekeeping~*
> 
> ...




me 
if can't take plz tell me


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 5, 2009)

Ugh my comp has been messing up along with NF   

List is updated and fixed and if i dont have any more damn problems maybe i can finally do some requests.  


New requests list .. no name by it means anyone can pick it up

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Kisame the Shark / Izumi - 79
Akainu / Aphro -81
The Pink Ninja - 81
cjones8612 / Aphro - 82
Vix / Aphro - 82
Merv The Perv - 82
StrawHat4Life - 82
Kalbim / Izumi - 83
Franken - 83
FlyingLeaf - 83
Tuanie-sama / Aphro - 83
Sayu Yagami / Aphro - 83

Let me know if I miss out anybody​
Will be getting started on requests in just a little while.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Aug 5, 2009)

Merv The Perv - 
StrawHat4Life - 
The Pink Ninja - 
FlyingLeaf - 

I got these ^_^

@Izumi - Np <3 ~ glad i can be of assistance


----------



## Izumi (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Kyo, I'll do FlyingLeaf's and The Pink Ninja's. ^^


----------



## Jze0 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey guys,

So I found another image I want resized, it doesn't have to be wallpaper size, just want it smaller maybe something around 1500 or 1200 pixels whichever is fine. Oh and can I have Aphrodite work on it please she did do the last one afterall. Remember keep it HQ ok.

Click Here!


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Aug 6, 2009)

ok No problem Izumi Ill just do Strawhat and merv then ^^


----------



## Mai (Aug 6, 2009)

Set please


~Dotted border, senior size
~The blonde guy for avyy :3
~Rest is up to you

Thanks


----------



## Izumi (Aug 6, 2009)

~Kyo~ said:


> ok No problem Izumi Ill just do Strawhat and merv then ^^



awesome. 



Mai said:


> Set please
> 
> 
> ~Dotted border, senior size
> ...



taking.


*Spoiler*: _Kalbim_


----------



## Morphine (Aug 6, 2009)

Naruto Shippuuden Episode 121

set request for Izumi. Have fun with it, lol. Senior sized sig, ava 150 x 150


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 6, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Ok we got 15 requests to work on and 16 counting yours and it would be so helpful if you could please at least find me a pic maybe since there are so many and im not really sure as to which one you might like. It would help a lot.
> 
> *~Requests Housekeeping~*
> 
> ...



well see my avy can you fine tune this pic


----------



## Izumi (Aug 6, 2009)

Requests list. I still have to use F5 so please tell me if I missed out anything.

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Kisame the Shark / Izumi - 79 ~ Still on hold
Akainu / Aphro -81
The Pink Ninja /Izumi - 81
cjones8612 / Aphro - 82
Vix / Aphro - 82
Merv The Perv /Kyo - 82
StrawHat4Life /Kyo - 82
Franken /Kyo- 83
FlyingLeaf /Izumi - 83
Tuanie-sama / Aphro - 83
Sayu Yagami / Aphro - 83
Jze0 /Aphro - 84
Mai /Izumi - 84
Morphine /Izumi - 84

Let me know if I miss out anybody​


----------



## αce (Aug 6, 2009)

http://scottthong.files.wordpress.com/2006/12/nicorobin.jpg

Avatar 150 x 150.
Rounded like my current one.
Dotted border.

Will rep and credit.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok was finally able to get a couple of requests done.

cjones8612 I couldnt do yours because i dont think the link was a full link or it was just a messed up link cause this is what i got...  The URL contained a malformed video ID.
So i cant do yours till i get a working link im sorry.

Akainu
I hope this is what you wanted. You said you didnt want anything to done to it so all i did was resized it and added a border.


Vix


Vix your sigs will be on the next post also the updated list will be on the next post.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 6, 2009)

Vix cont.


Kio has been added to the first post as a worker and yes we are still hiring.

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Kisame the Shark / Izumi - 79 ~ Still on hold
The Pink Ninja /Izumi - 81
cjones8612 / Aphro - 82 ( on hold)
Merv The Perv /Kyo - 82
StrawHat4Life /Kyo - 82
Franken /Kyo- 83
FlyingLeaf /Izumi - 83
Tuanie-sama / Aphro - 83
Sayu Yagami / Aphro - 83
Jze0 /Aphro - 84
Mai /Izumi - 84
Morphine /Izumi - 84
♠Ace♠ - 84

Let me know if I miss out anybody​


----------



## Katz (Aug 6, 2009)

Back again <3
link for gif (5:01 - 5:10), 300x200 (or bigger/smaller, whatev looks better), dotted border.
Will rep. <3


----------



## Cjones (Aug 6, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Ok was finally able to get a couple of requests done.
> 
> cjones8612 I couldnt do yours because i dont think the link was a full link or it was just a messed up link cause this is what i got...  The URL contained a malformed video ID.
> So i cant do yours till i get a working link im sorry.
> ...



Will this work better

Link removed


----------



## Hawkeyes (Aug 6, 2009)

Avatar: of Mihawk's face, cutting out the word bubbles. Bottom left section

Size: Junior member

Signature: Mihawk's attack against WB. Top Right section

Size: Junior Member

Thank You


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 6, 2009)

Back again<3 
Senior sized.
set for Apro.
(btw, Izumi - thank you again for the last request ~ )


Set: Resized and transperant.
Avatar: Curved and dotted borders.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 7, 2009)

Request for aphrodite .can you make this into set?



avatarga tatsumi(the guy)and senior size please 
sig:i don't mind as long as its pretty .can you get rid off the word on the pic also? 

i don't mind waiting.i know you have a lot request so take your time


----------



## Izumi (Aug 7, 2009)

got some requests done alrigh'.


*Spoiler*: _The Pink Ninja_ 




Not sure with what you really want, so here. Tell me if you think it sucks ofc


----------



## Izumi (Aug 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Mai_ 




I know you wanted a dotted border but...


----------



## Evil Contraption (Aug 7, 2009)

What kind of request: If you can do this guys, I'm requesting 3 forum headers.
Don't worry if you cant. Just ignore this XD

Header 1

*Spoiler*: __ 




Stock:
Border: no border
Style: Square
Size: 830px wide. Any hieght
Extras: I need the text Animeblab forums in the header. Can you make it really stylish. In case you're looking for a colour theme. The theme is here




Header 2

*Spoiler*: __ 




Stock: here
Border: no border
Style: Square
Size: 830px wide. Any hieght
Extras: Again, make it really stylish with the text Animeblab Forums




Header 3

*Spoiler*: __ 



Stock: here
Border: no border
Style: Square
Size: 830px wide. Any hieght
Extras: Same as Bleach really. Make is stylish with the text Animeblab Forums.




If you guys do do it. Thanks so much, I would appreciate it.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 7, 2009)

^don't you need at least 10 posts??

Yay! New worker :WOW


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 7, 2009)

Yay we have a new worker Foxspirit just grab some requests or however you want to do it   

Yes 10 posts


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 7, 2009)

well can i help out to


----------



## Izumi (Aug 7, 2009)

Welcome FoxSpirit!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 7, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Welcome FoxSpirit!


 Thanks 

Now whose left on the list?


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 7, 2009)

IS THERE  ANYTHING I CAN DO


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 7, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> Thanks
> 
> Now whose left on the list?



Let me look at the list and i will see what you or others can pick up



narutobuddy675 said:


> IS THERE  ANYTHING I CAN DO



I need examples of your work first.


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 7, 2009)

ok
just wait


----------



## Izumi (Aug 7, 2009)

You didn't have to scream.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 7, 2009)

ok the ones in red are regular sets and the ones in orange are gifs if you can do gifs.

I put all free requests in orange and red till we get caught up

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Kisame the Shark / Izumi - 79 ~ Still on hold
*cjones8612  - 84  - gif*
Merv The Perv /Kyo - 82
StrawHat4Life /Kyo - 82
Franken /Kyo- 83
FlyingLeaf /Izumi - 83
Tuanie-sama / Aphro - 83
*Sayu Yagami / Aphro - 83*
Jze0 /Aphro - 84
Morphine /Izumi - 84
*  ♠Ace♠ - 84 *
*  Katz - 84 - gif *
*  Hawkeyes - 84 *
sweets / Aphro - 84
ZexionAxel / Aphro - 84


Let me know if I miss out anybody​
I even put the page number by each one so you can find them.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 7, 2009)

It'll be nice if you can do GIFs, FoxSpirit. Mystik'll appreciate the help. ;]

Done with FlyingLeaf's anyway.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 7, 2009)

I'll do 

-ace
-hawkeyes

^Yeah i used to know how to do gifs (not the best, but alright). now i only can do slideshow gifs.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 7, 2009)

k and thats fine i still do the gifs since we dont get a lot of those anyway   and welcome to the team


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 7, 2009)

i could try helping but my computer isn't workig right
  cjones8612 - 84 - gif


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 7, 2009)

well i saw the video but what about the gif?


----------



## Metaro (Aug 7, 2009)

Izumi said:


> It'll be nice if you can do GIFs, FoxSpirit. Mystik'll appreciate the help. ;]
> 
> Done with FlyingLeaf's anyway.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Daaewww Thank you so much! xD


----------



## Izumi (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey narutobuddy, do you know how to do gifs?

@FlyingLeaf- No problem. ^^


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 7, 2009)

well i was trying but to be honest i'm horrble at it


----------



## Alice (Aug 7, 2009)

I'd love to request a gif set 

@ Madara = Danzou believers, dont lose hope just yet

*Ava*
Size - Senior sized
Border - 1px thin white border pls
From 7.20 - to 7.48
I'd love timing/speed of display to be as in original

*Sig*
Duration 7.20 - 9.01
Border - 1px thin white
Size - whatever max size gets with such gif duration
And speed same as in original

If it's possible can you pls tune up brightness a bit?

Thanks if advance


----------



## Alex_Predator (Aug 7, 2009)

Could you inform me via pm for my request please?
What the current situation and when it is ready again


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 7, 2009)

Some requests are up..

cjones8612


Tuanie-sama

Ok as for the gif borders all i can tell you is i can try, but i cant make any promises.   

Your sigs




New requests list .. no name by it means anyone can pick it up that works in the shop.

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Kisame the Shark / Izumi - 79 ~ Still on hold
Merv The Perv /Kyo - 82
StrawHat4Life /Kyo - 82
Franken /Kyo- 83
Sayu Yagami / Aphro - 83
Jze0 /Aphro - 84
Morphine /Izumi - 84
 ♠Ace♠ - 84 / foxspirit
 Katz - 84 - gif 
 Hawkeyes - 84 / foxspirit
sweets / Aphro - 84
ZexionAxel / Aphro - 84
Alice - 86   gif

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​

Yes Franken Kio is working on yours and he will post it when he finishes. And someone will let you know when its posted.


----------



## Chainer (Aug 7, 2009)

I'd like a set made out of these two images, if someone wouldn't mind doing it. 


Link removed
*
Ava*
Size - Junior sized (150x150)
Border - Whatever looks best in your opinion.


*Sig*
Border - Same as above.
Size - I don't really know. :sweat


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 7, 2009)

*Ace*

How about this?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 7, 2009)

*Hawkeyes*

Here you go


----------



## Miss Rasengan (Aug 7, 2009)

Request set, please.

From the third panel, please could you take off the black frames and the ballons?!
Avy focus on Hinata face, please.
Make it pretty.
Thank you.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 7, 2009)

Chainer said:


> I'd like a set made out of these two images, if someone wouldn't mind doing it.
> 
> Akainusama
> Akainusama
> ...



I'll try this out


----------



## Hawkeyes (Aug 7, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Hawkeyes*
> 
> Here you go



Thanks, looks good


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 7, 2009)

*Chainer*


----------



## Chainer (Aug 7, 2009)

That looks wonderful!

Many thanks!


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 7, 2009)

Jze0
Jze0 i didnt know if you wanted it resized 1200 in width or hight so i did width hope its ok.


Katz
Katz i did yours but the last part of the crying didnt look right in the gif so i got rid of it.. Hope its ok.


sweets
sweets you didnt specify  if it was a resize bigger or smaller so i did smaller hope its ok.




Sayu Yagami and Alice i couldnt do your gifs cause the file sizes were way to high specially yours Alice. I tried to do both but i had to delete so many frames it didnt look right. The gifs have to stay within 10 seconds or below for it to be within file size limits. So until you let me know what you want the requests will be on hold. Im sorry.   

I updated the first post on the gif template to give all gifs 10 seconds or below for the time frame. Anything higher is just to much.

New requests list .. no name by it means anyone can pick it up that works in the shop.
*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Kisame the Shark / Izumi - 79 ~ Still on hold
Merv The Perv /Kyo - 82
StrawHat4Life /Kyo - 82
Franken /Kyo- 83
Sayu Yagami / Aphro - 83 ( on hold)
Morphine /Izumi - 84
ZexionAxel / Aphro - 84
Alice / Aphro - 86  ( on hold)
Miss Rasengan - 86


Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Soldier (Aug 7, 2009)

Heeelllooooooo~ lovelys.


*Spoiler*: _Request_ 




Alrighty, now. I want an animation, pl0x.
These panels [read right to left] in order, please. No border or anything fancy, do what you want with them. Just make sure it's pretty.
But I'm sure it will be.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 7, 2009)

New requests list .. no name by it means anyone can pick it up that works in the shop.
*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Kisame the Shark / Izumi - 79 ~ Still on hold
Merv The Perv /Kyo - 82
StrawHat4Life /Kyo - 82
Franken /Kyo- 83
Sayu Yagami / Aphro - 83 ( on hold)
Morphine /Izumi - 84
ZexionAxel / Aphro - 84
Alice / Aphro - 86  ( on hold)
Miss Rasengan - 86
Soldier - 86

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Sima (Aug 7, 2009)

I am sorry Aphrodite...I didn't know it would be a problem.

Umm.

Do you think doing 0:07-0:17 would be okay? or do you need it to be lower?


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 7, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> I am sorry Aphrodite...I didn't know it would be a problem.
> 
> Umm.
> 
> Do you think doing 0:07-0:17 would be okay? or do you need it to be lower?



Yeah i think that will be to high too.. NF's file size limit is awful


----------



## Sima (Aug 7, 2009)

Hmm...0:07-0:13?


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 7, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> sweets
> sweets you didnt specify  if it was a resize bigger or smaller so i did smaller hope its ok.



thank you pek

oh and those are 150xs150 right? they look small 
nonetheless i love it, and yes the resize is correct;
thank you for your lovely service <3


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 7, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Hmm...0:07-0:13?



Hmmm i will give it a try and let you know.. i think i can make that work.



sweets said:


> thank you pek
> 
> oh and those are 150xs150 right? they look small
> nonetheless i love it, and yes the resize is correct;
> thank you for your lovely service <3



Yeah they are 150 x 150 they look smaller cause i made them a little more round then normal


----------



## Sima (Aug 7, 2009)

Alright, thanks Aphrodite, I am sorry for all the trouble, if that doesn't work I'll just try to find a regular stock.

once again, sorry


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 7, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Alright, thanks Aphrodite, I am sorry for all the trouble, if that doesn't work I'll just try to find a regular stock.
> 
> once again, sorry



Hey its no trouble at all.. thats what i am here for to try and get you what you want.. i just feel bad when i can't do it.


----------



## Sima (Aug 7, 2009)

xXx

And if you could make a avy out of that, 150x150, with a dotted boarder to go with it I'd really appreciate it.

I know I must be getting annoying

and don't feel bad, I don't mind if you can't do it. I still want the avy even if you can't do the gif sig.


----------



## Cjones (Aug 7, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Some requests are up..
> 
> cjones8612



Thanks it's great


----------



## Izumi (Aug 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 



Hope this is lovely.


----------



## Jze0 (Aug 7, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Jze0
> Jze0 i didnt know if you wanted it resized 1200 in width or hight so i did width hope its ok.



Yeah I meant width, sorry I didn't mention that.  Oh well... anyway it looks great thanks.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 7, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> xXx
> 
> And if you could make a avy out of that, 150x150, with a dotted boarder to go with it I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> ...



Ok this is the best i could do with your gif.. i really dislike low file size limits  





cjones8612 said:


> Thanks it's great





Jze0 said:


> Yeah I meant width, sorry I didn't mention that.  Oh well... anyway it looks great thanks.



Glad you guys liked them  

New requests list .. no name by it means anyone can pick it up that works in the shop.
*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Kisame the Shark / Izumi - 79 ~ Still on hold
Merv The Perv /Kyo - 82
StrawHat4Life /Kyo - 82
Franken /Kyo- 83
ZexionAxel / Aphro - 84
Alice / Aphro - 86  ( on hold)
Miss Rasengan - 86
Soldier - 86

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 8, 2009)

Can I ... request again?  if you don't mind?


Senior - sized set. Some avatars with curved borders the other with dotted. Resized set (about 300x300 + )


----------



## Diarrhea (Aug 8, 2009)

*What kind of request:* Set
*Stock:* Signature 

Avatar

*Border:* You decide
*Style:* You decide
*Size:* Avatar: Senior size
Signature should be around 350x450 if possible
*Extras:* No text


----------



## Katz (Aug 8, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Jze0
> Jze0 i didnt know if you wanted it resized 1200 in width or hight so i did width hope its ok.
> 
> 
> ...



yup it's just fine, doesn't really matter the last part, thank you <3


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 8, 2009)

Miss Rasengan said:


> Request set, please.
> 
> From the third panel, please could you take off the black frames and the ballons?!
> Avy focus on Hinata face, please.
> ...






sweets said:


> Can I ... request again?  if you don't mind?
> 
> 
> Senior - sized set. Some avatars with curved borders the other with dotted. Resized set (about 300x300 + )





I can do all of yours by tomorrow unless aphro or izumi wants to steal one or two requests


----------



## Izumi (Aug 8, 2009)

I can do Diarrhea's.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 8, 2009)

^ alright, go for it


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 8, 2009)

Request for set

Avatar- 

150x150 black border, of the guy on the left with pretty much his complete body, I want the book and tea in the picture. 

Signature- Link removed

Max signature size, cut/rounded border, and the red words in the bottem left cut out of the picture, but I still want the Kanji and red words in the middle.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mai (Aug 8, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mai_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On second thoughts I think the sig w/o dotted borders looks better 

Thanks <3333


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 8, 2009)

*Miss Rasengan*


----------



## Porcelain (Aug 8, 2009)

I have a set request for Mystik only please.




Do what you want, make it have alot of versions for me to choose from, I will rep and cred.

Oh yeah avatar of the little girl in the back with a present.


----------



## Vix (Aug 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Aphrodite said:


> Vix
> 
> 
> Vix your sigs will be on the next post also the updated list will be on the next post.





Aphrodite said:


> Vix cont.
> 
> 
> Kio has been added to the first post as a worker and yes we are still hiring.
> ...







thank you~ rep and cred!


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 8, 2009)

Request for Aphrodite again.  



Sig: Effects and text of your choice. Probably the color red and a little dark pink?? Or any color that would fit her?
Avy: Kallen's face, and text of your choice.
Borders: Rounded or dotted. Thanks!
Also can you get rid of the black frame on the picture? And write _Lelouch_ on her left breast in black cursive but not too small. 
Size: Biggest size a sig can be.


----------



## Sima (Aug 8, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Ok this is the best i could do with your gif.. i really dislike low file size limits



Ah, it looks fine<3

thanks for everything, I know my request has been a pain.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 9, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> ZexionAxel


thank you so much aphrodite .i like it .


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 9, 2009)

Soldier
You werent very clear with your request and it was kinda confusing so i hope this is what you wanted.. if not let me know.


Sephiroth
Yours is on hold till i get some working links 

Fujioka 
Your sigs will be continued on the next post


----------



## JustPimpin (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey Mystik can you make me a set, I dunno what I want, so could you just make me one??

Please and thank you


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 9, 2009)

Fujioka request continued


New requests list .. no name by it means anyone can pick it up that works in the shop.
*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Kisame the Shark / Izumi - 79 ~ Still on hold
Merv The Perv /Kyo - 82
StrawHat4Life /Kyo - 82
Franken /Kyo- 83
sweets / FoxSpirit - 87
Diarrhea / Izumi - 87
Sephiroth - 87  ( on hold till i get working links)
AppleChan / Aphro - 87

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 9, 2009)

JustPimpin said:


> Hey Mystik can you make me a set, I dunno what I want, so could you just make me one??
> 
> Please and thank you



It would help if you gave me a character to work with and look for JP geez  >.>


Also if kio dont post his requests after tomorrow i will work on them.


----------



## JustPimpin (Aug 9, 2009)

I'll tae that as a yes?


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 9, 2009)

JustPimpin said:


> I'll tae that as a yes?



Yeah i will make you request but i need a character first.


----------



## JustPimpin (Aug 9, 2009)

How about Spawn?


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 9, 2009)

JustPimpin said:


> How about Spawn?



Ok will do and added you to the list   

New requests list .. no name by it means anyone can pick it up that works in the shop.
*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Kisame the Shark / Izumi - 79 ~ Still on hold
Merv The Perv /Kyo - 82
StrawHat4Life /Kyo - 82
Franken /Kyo- 83
sweets / FoxSpirit - 87
Diarrhea / Izumi - 87
Sephiroth - 87  ( on hold till i get working links)
AppleChan / Aphro - 87
JustPimpin / Aphro - 88

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## JustPimpin (Aug 9, 2009)

OMg... OMg... Can't wait!!


----------



## Izumi (Aug 9, 2009)

I can do Sephiroth's once the links work, Aphro. 


*Spoiler*: _Diarrhea_


----------



## Soldier (Aug 9, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Soldier
> You werent very clear with your request and it was kinda confusing so i hope this is what you wanted.. if not let me know.



It's great, but would you mind cleaning up the transitions a little and... dammit, I can't describe this for jizz... make it so that one panel show a little longer before changing? just so it's easier to read. 

Oh, by the way: I love the colors.
Love the colors.
I had a spasm.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 9, 2009)

Izumi said:


> I can do Sephiroth's once the links work, Aphro.



Ok thats fine 



Soldier said:


> It's great, but would you mind cleaning up the transitions a little and... dammit, I can't describe this for jizz... make it so that one panel show a little longer before changing? just so it's easier to read.
> 
> Oh, by the way: I love the colors.
> Love the colors.
> I had a spasm.



Im not sure what you mean by cleaning the transition.. sorry im not very good with animation cause i dont do it much so i am kinda limited with how much animation i can do.


----------



## Soldier (Aug 9, 2009)

^ Like, just make it a little smoother?  I'm sorry. I'm a horrible explainer-er. On my screen it's kind of... dammit lost the word. DX... Jumpy? I guess?

And I'm going to correct myself for when I said "the panels show longer", just the second panel is hard-ish to read.

 Aw jizz, I wish I could explain better.

If you have trouble with the transition, it's perfectly fine, just elongating the second panel is beautiful.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 9, 2009)

*Sweets*


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 9, 2009)

Soldier said:


> ^ Like, just make it a little smoother?  I'm sorry. I'm a horrible explainer-er. On my screen it's kind of... dammit lost the word. DX... Jumpy? I guess?
> 
> And I'm going to correct myself for when I said "the panels show longer", just the second panel is hard-ish to read.
> 
> ...




Ok not sure why it looks choppy cause it seems fine on my end and im not sure why the second pic is going faster since i used the same amount of frames on each one  *sigh*

Anyway here i kept it at the same speed but added more frames


Here the same amount of frames but i sped it up some


animation wise this is the best i can do.. i seriously need to work on animation more and learn the tricks of the trade where animation is concerned.. i know just enough to get by


----------



## Soldier (Aug 9, 2009)

^  I love you.





I have to rep you tomorrow...  My 24-hr limit was reached. But it's going on my To-do list. So I won't forget.  And of course you get credit as well. pek


----------



## Diarrhea (Aug 9, 2009)

Izumi said:


> I can do Sephiroth's once the links work, Aphro.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Diarrhea_



Thanky you very much.
I'll rep and credit, of course.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 9, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Sweets*



 thank you <3


----------



## Morphine (Aug 9, 2009)

Request for Aphrodite



Senior sized set with an avatar of each. Rest is up to you ^.~


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 9, 2009)

I updated what I want my set to be like, Aphro so you don't get confused.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Aug 9, 2009)

I need a banner if you're kind enough and up to the task. I tracked down the images I need.


*link* -kurono

*link* -gutts

*link* -grimmjow

*link* - pain

*link* -Kamina

And they be placed on this:

*link*

I have an idea of the order they are placed in the banner from left to right. Grimmjow, Gutts, Kurono, Kamina, Pain. In that order.

And insert the text "Gantz Players" somewhere with the same colour blue as the gradient of the blank banner they are going to be put on.

Can anyone do this for me?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 9, 2009)

I want the image  an avi(125x125) and  a sig(340x480).  Thanks.

I'll rep offcourse.


----------



## Miss Rasengan (Aug 9, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Miss Rasengan*


OMG pek Looks so awesome!!!!!

Thank you so much!!!+reps


----------



## Porcelain (Aug 9, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Fujioka request continued
> 
> 
> Fujioka
> Your sigs will be continued on the next post



OMG!! I love them all, I don't know which one to choose though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 9, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Request for set
> 
> Avatar-http://gelbooru.com/index.php?page=post&s=view&id=262036
> 
> ...



I see why they don't work now.

Fixed.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 9, 2009)

ShaolinAce said:


> I need a banner if you're kind enough and up to the task. I tracked down the images I need.
> 
> 
> ashamed -kurono
> ...



Some of your links don't work.



Sephiroth said:


> I see why they don't work now.
> 
> Fixed.



I'll do yours.
Though what exactly do you want in your request? A trans or...?


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 9, 2009)

Request set,please.
Avatar from Sasukes face other with Sakura's, plz.

thank you.



@Aphrodite The avatars to Fujioka are awesome.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 9, 2009)

Izumi said:


> I'll do yours.
> Though what exactly do you want in your request? A trans or...?



No trans. 10char


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok im about to start some requests and wanted to post an updated list just to make sure everything is right.

Will have some requests posted in a bit

New requests list .. no name by it means anyone can pick it up that works in the shop.
*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Kisame the Shark / Izumi - 79 ~ Still on hold
Merv The Perv /Kyo - 82
StrawHat4Life /Kyo - 82
Franken /Kyo- 83
Sephiroth / Izumi  - 87 
AppleChan / Aphro - 87
JustPimpin / Aphro - 88
Morphine / Aphro - 89
ShaolinAce - 89  ( on hold till all the dead links are fixed)
Tranquil Fury - 89
•Rinoa• - 89

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 9, 2009)

I would request again but I've already requested too much as it is and Aphrodite, your so busy  I'll wait if you want.


----------



## Red Version (Aug 9, 2009)

Type: Set
Avy: Rob Luccis face Bottom left. 150x150 if u could?
Sig: Both of them with cool effects. Size Idk whatever u think looks good.

*Spoiler*: __ 




IM Lazy



Thanxs :ho


----------



## ShaolinAce (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh ok I'll try rehost them

IM Lazy

^ banner to put them on.

IM Lazy pain

IM Lazy grimmjow

fixed the links.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 10, 2009)

Garraknight said:


> Type: Set
> Avy: Rob Luccis face Bottom left. 150x150 if u could?
> Sig: Both of them with cool effects. Size Idk whatever u think looks good.
> 
> ...



Will do         ~


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 10, 2009)

Needless Episode 6 sub

Needless Episode 6 sub

Needless Episode 6 sub


sig and avy please. Can you use1st picture's background? no toy. l would like the 2nd pic the on the right and the third on the bottom with the words Lars Lion in the middle. Can you add stuff like animated sparkles?
l would like the avy to only be the arrow pic with animated sparkles.
size:550X359


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 10, 2009)

sweets said:


> I would request again but I've already requested too much as it is and Aphrodite, your so busy  I'll wait if you want.



Its fine i dont mind.. im already having to go back and do those other requests that were never done so right now i am working on 6 requests and you know the lists i doubt will ever die down so if your going to request may as well go ahead and do it and it will get done as soon as i get there.  



ShaolinAce said:


> Oh ok I'll try rehost them
> 
> It's a short list.
> 
> ...



The banner one worked this time but the pain and grimmjow ones still arent working.

also the request list is updated with the new requests btw.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 10, 2009)

*Gaaraknight*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 10, 2009)

?Rinoa? said:


> Request set,please.
> Avatar from Sasukes face other with Sakura's, plz.
> 
> thank you.
> ...



I'll grab this one as well


----------



## Morphine (Aug 10, 2009)

Fox do you mind taking my request as well? Stephanie seems too busy.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 10, 2009)

*?Rinoa?*
Here you are~~






@Morphine - Sure ^^


----------



## ShaolinAce (Aug 10, 2009)

It was working. Seems after time the images dissapear from imagesahck. So you have to catch them before they go away again.

Uploaded again and they work.

listed

listed


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 10, 2009)

what you want from these pics


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 10, 2009)

Can you guys ask me next time before taking my requests.. i had yours done morphine but i was working on more before i posted them. Now i could have worked on another request instead of doing yours if i knew you were going to ask someone else to do it. Next time ask before taking my requests please. Im slightly annoyed right now.

@ narutobuddy675 - your not a worker here stop asking people want they want like you are a worker and stop spamming my thread.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 10, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Can you guys ask me next time before taking my requests.. i had yours done morphine but i was working on more before i posted them. Now i could have worked on another request instead of doing yours if i knew you were going to ask someone else to do it. Next time ask before taking my requests please. Im slightly annoyed right now.
> 
> @ narutobuddy675 - your not a worker here stop asking people want they want like you are a worker and stop spamming my thread.



I'm so sorry... thought you still hadn't started on it  you can post it and i'll double rep with sorry on top?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry 

I thought for sure you were working on the earlier requests and hadn't done morphine's yet. My mistake then ~

Should i take it down or what?


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 10, 2009)

No its fine you can keep yours up.. i was going to try and work on all 6 before posting and i was pulling up random requests and my three newest came up first and i was going to work on the three old ones when i woke up kinda hoping kio would have posted them but guess i still have to do them. She will just have two sets of them so no worries just make sure i havent done them yet next time.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 10, 2009)

Merv The Perv , StrawHat4Life and Franken i am so sorry your requests took so long but apparently Kio hasnt been on and i havent seen him so i dont know when he is going to show with your requests and since its been a week and thats my limit on waiting i decided to do your requests and im truly sorry it took so long and i will have them posted later today.   

ok due to image limit i am going to have to triple post here.

AppleChan


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 10, 2009)

JustPimpin




*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 10, 2009)

Morphine




*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 







 

New requests list .. no name by it means anyone can pick it up that works in the shop.
*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Kisame the Shark / Izumi - 79 ~ Still on hold
Merv The Perv /Aphro - 82
StrawHat4Life /Aphro - 82
Franken /Aphro- 83
Sephiroth / Izumi  - 87 
ShaolinAce - 89  ( on hold till all the dead links are fixed)
Tranquil Fury - 89
Senbonzakura - 89

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 10, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Merv The Perv , StrawHat4Life and Franken i am so sorry your requests took so long but apparently Kio hasnt been on and i havent seen him so i dont know when he is going to show with your requests and since its been a week and thats my limit on waiting i decided to do your requests and im truly sorry it took so long and i will have them posted later today.
> 
> ok due to image limit i am going to have to triple post here.
> 
> AppleChan



Aww! Thanks! Don't know which to choose!  Your so awesome! Must spread rep first.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Aug 10, 2009)

Just so you know I fixed the links. They are on my last post in this page...


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 10, 2009)

I saw and i will work on it a little later.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Aug 10, 2009)

ok thank you.


----------



## Yeobo (Aug 10, 2009)

Aphro-chaaaan, I hope you aren't too busy. I'd like a set if you'd please. 



Senior sized please. I'd like for "South Italy" to be somewhere on the sig. As for the rest, I trust you so go to town.

Thanks.~


----------



## Red Version (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanxs fox +rep coming your way :ho


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 10, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *•Rinoa•*
> Here you are~~


Thank you!!!
Looks awesome!! +reps


----------



## Rika (Aug 10, 2009)

Request for Aphy 



*Spoiler*: _♥_ 







Just a transparent please 

I have searched forever for this image and found only one decent one. Unfortunately it has text on it. I've double-checked, it's not a watermark. Someone felt the need to write their name on lovely Yoko 
Anyway, if you could remove the text as well, that would be lovely. And if you notice, it seems someone attempted to alter the image, so her inner thigh and shorts looks badly colored in. If you could attempt to fix that up to, thanks.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 10, 2009)

Izumi said:


> got some requests done alrigh'.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _The Pink Ninja_
> ...



Just realised they are transparent. I didn't want transparent. I wanted the original white background


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 11, 2009)

Merv The Perv , StrawHat4Life  i am so sorry your requests took so long  

Merv The Perv




StrawHat4Life





Rika do you want effects and coloring and all the works or do you just want the shorts and legs touched up. 



New requests list .. no name by it means anyone can pick it up that works in the shop.
*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Kisame the Shark / Izumi - 79 ~ Still on hold
Franken - 83
Sephiroth / Izumi  - 87 
ShaolinAce - 89  
Tranquil Fury - 89
Senbonzakura - 89
Chimes / Aphro - 90
Rika / Aphro - 90

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Rika (Aug 11, 2009)

Aphrodite said:
			
		

> Rika do you want effects and coloring and all the works or do you just want the shorts and legs touched up.



Sorry that I didn't specify meh dear. Just remove all the text, fix up the shorts and legs, and then just transparent the image, that's all.

Thank you


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 11, 2009)

Rika said:


> Sorry that I didn't specify meh dear. Just remove all the text, fix up the shorts and legs, and then just transparent the image, that's all.
> 
> Thank you



Its fine i will do my best


----------



## Merv The Perv (Aug 11, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Merv The Perv , StrawHat4Life  i am so sorry your requests took so long
> 
> Merv The Perv




THANK YOU!!! THANK YOU!!! THANK YOU!!! I LOVE YOU, FOREVER!!!


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey tharr guys. I didn't request so much cos you guys seemed busy~

But I can has set plz?



Have fun~


----------



## Izumi (Aug 11, 2009)

hey again. both glad and not to see the shop packed.
hope everyone's find.
i'll take some nameless requests, Aphro.


*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok so which ones are you grabbing so i dont do them.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 11, 2009)

Can I request a set?  Just regular member size and you can do whatever.

Avy: 

Sig: 

Thanks to whoever takes it.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 11, 2009)

I would like to request a sig set from Aphrodite if possible(loved the other one you did for me so much). But perfectly fine with anyone willing. 

Avatar Size: 125 x 125

Sig Size: 450 x 150

Stock: 

Border: Just a normal one(not to fond of dotted).

It would be nice if the text said: 
"Momiji
The Maple Kunoichi"


----------



## Mαri (Aug 11, 2009)

Getting busy again 


*Set and ava request *

As usual, make it look Pretty and put my name on it please? 

.....And also, can you make it look like the robot is blushing? 

Thanks in advance to whoever takes it  .


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 11, 2009)

Okay, thanks for putting my order on hold.

I'm back now, so you can start working on it again?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the set. I'll use it after my current one.


----------



## Tuan (Aug 11, 2009)

Aphrodite 

sig:

*Spoiler*: __ 



stock: 




gif avatar:

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




time: 17:19 - 17:21 
size: 150x150 

border: like this one below 




if you can't is fine, i know you don't want to dl the whole ep =___= 
stupid youtube doesnt have the clip that i wanted >.<





thanks.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 11, 2009)

koguryo said:


> Can I request a set?  Just regular member size and you can do whatever.
> 
> Avy:
> 
> ...





Gracious Winter said:


> I would like to request a sig set from Aphrodite if possible(loved the other one you did for me so much). But perfectly fine with anyone willing.
> 
> Avatar Size: 125 x 125
> 
> ...


 
I'll take these two


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 12, 2009)

set for aphro again ~
senior sized - varieties of borders.
 if not a good picture here's others;

*Spoiler*: __ 





or;


----------



## Jze0 (Aug 12, 2009)

Sig request

Requesting the scene where she is standing in the rain. I only want the rain coming down on her while she just stands there. The gif below is a good example of what I'm looking for.

Example:

Link: 348 raw
Timeframe: 2:23
Size: About the same as example gif
Border: Same as example gif but black


----------



## Izumi (Aug 12, 2009)

Alright. Here's the request list.

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Kisame the Shark / Izumi - 79
Franken - 83
ShaolinAce - 89  
Tranquil Fury - 89
Senbonzakura - 89
Chimes / Aphro - 90
Rika / Aphro - 90
Jze0 - 91
sweets /Aphro - 91
Tuanie-sama /Aphro - 91
Burnt Marshmallows /Izumi - 91
koguryo /Fox - 91
Gracious Winter /Fox - 91
Mariko-chan /Izumi - 91

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 12, 2009)

You missed me Izumi.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 12, 2009)

Sorry Marsh, love. I'll fix that.


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Aug 12, 2009)

What kind of request: Avy & Sig set 
Stock: 
Border: Dotted  
Style: Rounded
Size:  Senior size
Extras: i just want something that looks nice with nice effects and colors =D


ty =)


----------



## Red (Aug 12, 2009)

Gif sig request for whoever is able.

Link: this post
Time: 0:39-0:44 (skip the butterflies), include 0:49-0:52 (everything should be 8 seconds)
Borders: None
Size: As big as you can make it under senior file size limits.

Will rep.


----------



## Otori (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm back , but you guys can take your time with this.

Here be the Stock for sig: apparently gays out number lesbians 2:1
Specifications: I basically want this apparently gays out number lesbians 2:1 but on a smaller scale obviously. With the background in the Muse logo and such. Oh yeah make it a transparency.  
Here's the logo if that helps: apparently gays out number lesbians 2:1

This is for the avy: apparently gays out number lesbians 2:1
125x125 rounded edges no border, with his face and him playing the guitar if possible. uhh just make it shiny 

Thanks! You guys are awesome as always!


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 12, 2009)

Izumi said:


> hey again. both glad and not to see the shop packed.
> hope everyone's find.
> i'll take some nameless requests, Aphro.
> 
> ...



Thanks Izumi.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 12, 2009)

can you guys make gifs?


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 12, 2009)

Apro ~ I just wanted you to know that I want a set that trans & a curved border one too <3 if that's okay


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 13, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> can you guys make gifs?



Yes as long as its 10 seconds or below.. prefer below.



sweets said:


> Apro ~ I just wanted you to know that I want a set that trans & a curved border one too <3 if that's okay



Ok you want a trans and a set with curved borders or do you want a trans with curved borders.

Franken



ShaolinAce
I really dont like doing mulit renders like this i sure hope its ok  



Tranquil Fury
Ok your sig size was kind of large and not much of a difference so i did one the way you wanted then did another smaller. I hope i did them right.




New requests list .. no name by it means anyone can pick it up that works in the shop.
*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Kisame the Shark / Izumi - 79
Senbonzakura - 89
Chimes / Aphro - 90
Rika / Aphro - 90
Jze0 / Aphro - 91
sweets /Aphro - 91
Tuanie-sama /Aphro - 91
Burnt Marshmallows /Izumi - 91
koguryo /Fox - 91
Gracious Winter /Fox - 91
Mariko-chan /Izumi - 91
CuteAzumi - 91
Red / Aphro - 91
Otori - 92

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 13, 2009)

trans & a set with curved borders


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok gotcha i will get to you eventually


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 13, 2009)

Alright  

to infinity to beyyyyonddddddddddd


----------



## Ayana (Aug 13, 2009)

Stock:

Avatar: 150 x 150
I want Anko in the avatar.
Sig: for a senior member
Extra: add this text "Come on, give me just one kiss..."


----------



## Red Version (Aug 13, 2009)

What kind of request: Set
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Border: Dotted
Style: Square
Size: Junior, if u could make a 150x150 one to.
Extras: No Text Please, and if u could have Aphrodite or Izumi do this one I love there work, also Avy make it Center around just ace and sig make it look good


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 13, 2009)

an ava from this one 
and the sig  .I would also like Ami James written somewhere in the sig

edit: doesn't matter who makes it


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 13, 2009)

*koguryo*

Here you are ~


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 13, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Yes as long as its 10 seconds or below.. prefer below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. +rep


----------



## ShaolinAce (Aug 13, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> ShaolinAce
> I really dont like doing mulit renders like this i sure hope its ok



Maybe just Align the Gantz players text over a bit to the left. Looks kinda uneven. Centered I guess. And make Grimmjow fill up a bit more room and higher. Thats about it. BUT IT LOOKS AWESOME!! Thank you.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 13, 2009)

CuteAzumi said:


> What kind of request: Avy & Sig set
> Stock:
> Border: Dotted
> Style: Rounded
> ...





Ayana said:


> Stock:
> 
> Avatar: 150 x 150
> I want Anko in the avatar.
> ...





Garraknight said:


> What kind of request: Set
> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Taking. 


*Spoiler*: _kisame the shark_ 








*New requests list .. no name by it means anyone can pick it up that works in the shop.*
*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Senbonzakura - 89
Chimes / Aphro - 90
Rika / Aphro - 90
Jze0 / Aphro - 91
sweets /Aphro - 91
Tuanie-sama /Aphro - 91
Burnt Marshmallows /Izumi - 91
Gracious Winter /Fox - 91
Mariko-chan /Izumi - 91
CuteAzumi /Izumi - 91
Red / Aphro - 91
Otori - 92
Ayana /Izumi - 92
Garraknight /Izumi - 92
Yariko - 92

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 13, 2009)

can i get a 150x150 avy of saskue ms form


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 13, 2009)

oh and can that avy have a dotted border thx


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Taking.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _kisame the shark_
> ...



It's awesome! 

Thanks Izumi. I will rep and cred.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 13, 2009)

ok i want an avatar of this, 150 x 150



request for Aphrodite



you can modify what you want on it, just want the general look to be the same, work your magic, thanks


----------



## koguryo (Aug 13, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *koguryo*
> 
> Here you are ~
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Why thank you.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 13, 2009)

ShaolinAce

Hope this one is better


Senbonzakura

I hope you like it.. hope thats how you wanted the sparkles.. wasnt really an easy request to do lol




Chimes

Hope you like  


*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 13, 2009)

Rika

I know you didnt ask for an avie but i made one anyway.. this was hard to do but i tried my best to fix it. Hope its ok.





Jze0

Hope this is what you wanted. I did 1 with no delay and 1 with a 1 second delay.


New requests list .. no name by it means anyone can pick it up that works in the shop.
*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Kisame the Shark / Izumi - 79
sweets /Aphro - 91
Tuanie-sama /Aphro - 91
Burnt Marshmallows /Izumi - 91
koguryo /Fox - 91
Gracious Winter /Fox - 91
Mariko-chan /Izumi - 91
CuteAzumi / Izumi - 91
Red / Aphro - 91
Otori - 92
Ayana / Izumi - 92
Garraknight / Izumi - 92
Yαriko - 92
Cronos / Aphro - 92

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Yeobo (Aug 13, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Chimes
> 
> Hope you like
> 
> ...


Thank yooooou Aphro. <3333 Gonna be hard to choose which I'll use!


----------



## Cronos (Aug 13, 2009)

Cronos said:


> ok i want an avatar of this, 150 x 150
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh and

i'd like it square


----------



## Rika (Aug 13, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Rika
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*OH MY GOSH!!!!*



It looks perfect. Really, it looks fantastic!!! 

Thanks so much!! 

And thanks for making an avy too. 

You're just too amazing.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 13, 2009)

Chimes said:


> Thank yooooou Aphro. <3333 Gonna be hard to choose which I'll use!



Awww your welcome  



Cronos said:


> oh and
> 
> i'd like it square



Ok will do  



Rika said:


> *OH MY GOSH!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awwww so sweet and glad you liked it.. it wasnt easy but i managed to pull it off where it looked better then before.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 13, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Senbonzakura
> 
> I hope you like it.. hope thats how you wanted the sparkles.. wasnt really an easy request to do lol



Thank you soooo much. lts perfect. l'm sorry my request was harder than usual. l've never done this stuff so l don't know how hard some stuff is.
l'll cherish them^_^


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 13, 2009)

Senbonzakura said:


> Thank you soooo much. lts perfect. l'm sorry my request was harder than usual. l've never done this stuff so l don't know how hard some stuff is.
> l'll cherish them^_^



awwww its ok i do hard stuff all the time  

I try to do what i can .. im just glad you liked it


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 13, 2009)

Yαriko said:


> an ava from this one
> and the sig  .I would also like Ami James written somewhere in the sig
> 
> edit: doesn't matter who makes it



I'll take this request since nobody has claimed it yet. I will start it right after i finish Gracious Winter's request


----------



## Jze0 (Aug 13, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Jze0
> 
> Hope this is what you wanted. I did 1 with no delay and 1 with a 1 second delay.



Awesome its what I wanted but can you make the border real thin, its too thick. Also can you move the camera angle a little, I wanted it centered aorund her face. (not enough to the right)


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 13, 2009)

Jze0 said:


> Awesome its what I wanted but can you make the border real thin, its too thick. Also can you move the camera angle a little, I wanted it centered aorund her face. (not enough to the right)



I can thin out the border but i cant center her cause i tried like crazy.. im not even going to say how long it took me to do it like that.. cropping an image in image ready isnt easy


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Rika
> 
> I know you didnt ask for an avie but i made one anyway.. this was hard to do but i tried my best to fix it. Hope its ok.
> 
> ...




My name has recently been changed, so can you put my current name instead of my old name ''CuteAzumi''


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 13, 2009)

ok list update

New requests list .. no name by it means anyone can pick it up that works in the shop.
*~Requests Housekeeping~*

sweets /Aphro - 91
Tuanie-sama /Aphro - 91
Burnt Marshmallows /Izumi - 91
Gracious Winter /Fox - 91
Mariko-chan /Izumi - 91
FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon / Izumi - 91
Red / Aphro - 91
Otori - 92
Ayana / Izumi - 92
Garraknight / Izumi - 92
Yαriko / Fox - 92
Cronos / Aphro - 92

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> ok list update
> 
> New requests list .. no name by it means anyone can pick it up that works in the shop.
> *~Requests Housekeeping~*
> ...




Hehe. Ok ty


----------



## Jze0 (Aug 13, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> I can thin out the border but i cant center her cause i tried like crazy.. im not even going to say how long it took me to do it like that.. cropping an image in image ready isnt easy



Ok thats fine I'll go with the small border then.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Aug 13, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> ShaolinAce
> 
> Hope this one is better



Much better thanks a million.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 14, 2009)

request for aphrodite!

make a set of this please : 



avatar:senior size please 
sig:like my previous request,i don't mind as long as its pretty .get rid off the word also.

 take your time doing this .credit and rep will be given .


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 14, 2009)

*Gracious Winter*

Sorry i couldn't get the sig to be 450x450. I got so far into it that i never would have been able to fit the pic inside of it. Hope this is alright


----------



## Izumi (Aug 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _marsh_ 




hope you like them. happy ramadhan! <3






*~Requests Housekeeping~*

sweets /Aphro - 91
Tuanie-sama /Aphro - 91
Mariko-chan /Izumi - 91
FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon / Izumi - 91
Red / Aphro - 91
Otori - 92
Ayana / Izumi - 92
Garraknight / Izumi - 92
Yαriko / Fox - 92
Cronos / Aphro - 92
ZexionAxel /Aphro - 92

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 14, 2009)

Can you make me a sig out of this...?
Daily/Colbert - Stephen is Sleepy

but make it a gif..so it fades into each picture, starting with when they are the youngest to the oldest one..if you get what i'm talking about

For the ava just have it be the last naruto's head thanks


----------



## Darth (Aug 14, 2009)

Could I get a set out of these two images?

It would be really appreciated.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 14, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Gracious Winter*
> 
> Sorry i couldn't get the sig to be 450x450. I got so far into it that i never would have been able to fit the pic inside of it. Hope this is alright



 Well actually I said 450x150--but this size is perfectly fine. But I honestly expected it to be overall more vibrant and pretty instead of a dried out saturated looking. Thank you though FS. I'll put it up and cred right after my current one.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Mariko-chan_ 




i tried my best...


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 14, 2009)

set,please.
and if there's any way, can you take the Pink Lagoon Ex text off the pic?


----------



## Mαri (Aug 14, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mariko-chan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good pek

Rep and cred .


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 14, 2009)

*Yariko*

Hope this is what you were looking for.


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 14, 2009)

this is perfect

thanks a lot


----------



## Cronos (Aug 14, 2009)

you guys are slow


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 14, 2009)

Cronos said:


> you guys are slow



Then you can feel free to do your own request or go to another shop there are plenty here.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 14, 2009)

New requests list .. no name by it means anyone can pick it up that works in the shop.
*~Requests Housekeeping~*

sweets /Aphro - 91
Tuanie-sama /Aphro - 91
Burnt Marshmallows /Izumi - 91
FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon / Izumi - 91
Red / Aphro - 91
Otori - 92
Ayana / Izumi - 92
Garraknight / Izumi - 92
Cronos / Aphro - 92
ZexionAxel / Aphro - 93
Tsukiyo - 93
Darth Ruin - 94
Revy - 94

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

Not accepting anymore requests right now. Sorry for the inconvenience. Feel free to keep checking back for when we are.​


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 14, 2009)

Izumi said:


> hope you like them. happy ramadhan! <3



Thank you so much Izumi, it isn't ramadhan yet but I'm excited. You should come to the sn FC more often izza. 

When I open the spoilers I can't see the images.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 14, 2009)

Cronos said:


> you guys are slow



we are trying our best.
now we're not accepting anymore requests.



Burnt Marshmallows said:


> Thank you so much Izumi, it isn't ramadhan yet but I'm excited. You should come to the sn FC more often izza.
> 
> When I open the spoilers I can't see the images.



oh really?  here try again.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah me too. X3 And alright, I will come by to the SN fc. pek


----------



## Cronos (Aug 14, 2009)

That's not what i meant. i meant you used to do them alot faster


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 14, 2009)

Because before i spent 24/7 in photoshop and only worried about requests and i didnt have 10 requests a day and now i do and now i dont spend 24/7 in photoshop cause i have other stuff i like to do.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 14, 2009)

we have lives you know..


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 14, 2009)

Tuanie-sama

The avie was ugh.. I had to readd all the frames one by one for some freaking reason after adding the border.. i wont be doing to many curved border gifs. Only if they are small  







Jez0

Thats the best i could do at centering also this is the smallest border i could do without going with no border.




sweets
The rest of yours will be on the next post sweets


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't see them


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 14, 2009)

sweets continued and you will have more on another post


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 14, 2009)

New requests list .. no name by it means anyone can pick it up that works in the shop.
*~Requests Housekeeping~*

FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon / Izumi - 91
Red / Aphro - 91
Otori - 92
Ayana / Izumi - 92
Garraknight / Izumi - 92
Cronos / Aphro - 92
ZexionAxel / Aphro - 93
Tsukiyo - 93
Darth Ruin - 94
Revy - 94

Let me know if I miss out anybody.



Not accepting anymore requests right now. Sorry for the inconvenience. Feel free to keep checking back for when we are.​


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 14, 2009)

Holy shit   

Aphrodite, you are just  I love you and this shop [you too Izumi, Foxspirit] Thank you <3


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 14, 2009)

Well i liked both pictures so i hope you find what you like  >.<


----------



## Porcelain (Aug 14, 2009)

Awww and I was gonna request.


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 14, 2009)

Izumi said:


> we are trying our best.
> now we're not accepting anymore requests.
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much Izumi<3  I love this shop~ And yes take a break, ever since the sticky it looks like you guys are taking too much requests.

Yeah, I haven't talken to you in ages Izza. Well properly anway. Thanks for the set~


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 14, 2009)

*Update*

Aphrodite is not accepting anymore requests right now, but Izumi will still be taking them along with Fox so you can still make requests. Aphrodite is taking a break and will be back to work soon. Sorry for the inconvenience. ​


----------



## Izumi (Aug 14, 2009)

Fujioka said:


> Awww and I was gonna request.



request away, i'm still taking requests together with fox. <3



Burnt Marshmallows said:


> Thank you so much Izumi<3  I love this shop~ And yes take a break, ever since the sticky it looks like you guys are taking too much requests.
> 
> Yeah, I haven't talken to you in ages Izza. Well properly anway. Thanks for the set~



No problem, Marsh! <3
Aphro's taking a break, but I'm still taking. Though since Aphro's not here the shop's gonna be moving on a lot slower pace. 

Talk to you at the SN fc. <3


----------



## Sima (Aug 14, 2009)

For Izumi,

I just need a sig, do what you want with it please, just make it nice like you always do. I want it a bit smaller, cause I really don't like big sigs, so work your magic please<3

I don't need and avy.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 14, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> Can you make me a sig out of this...?
> Night Time
> 
> but make it a gif..so it fades into each picture, starting with when they are the youngest to the oldest one..if you get what i'm talking about
> ...



hey fox, can you do my request please? 

sorry


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 14, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> hey fox, can you do my request please?
> 
> sorry



Sure


----------



## Jze0 (Aug 14, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Jez0
> 
> Thats the best i could do at centering also this is the smallest border i could do without going with no border.



Woah... you did redid the whole thing Aphrodite? :amazed You didn't have to go that far but thank you so much, I really appreciate your hard work and effort. Its prefect... so perfect it hurts my eyes. lol j/k


----------



## Tuan (Aug 15, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Tuanie-sama
> 
> The avie was ugh.. I had to readd all the frames one by one for some freaking reason after adding the border.. i wont be doing to many curved border gifs. Only if they are small




yayyy! thanks for the hard work, i know is a pain in the ass =__=
and the sig is adoreable lol , well be using in a week after my sig ban is over../failed.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 15, 2009)

Red 
Many different versions and different speeds lol... no border


all frames and one with no delay and one with a 1 or 2 sec.


some frames were deleted and the speed are the same as above


more frames were deleted but speeds are the same as the above 4





Otori



rest of yours Otori will be on the next post


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 15, 2009)

Otori cont





Cronos





Rest will be on next post


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 15, 2009)

cronos cont



New requests list .. no name by it means anyone can pick it up that works in the shop.
*~Requests Housekeeping~*

FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon / Izumi - 91
Ayana / Izumi - 92
Garraknight / Izumi - 92
ZexionAxel / Aphro - 93
Tsukiyo - 93
Darth Ruin - 94
Revy - 94
Sayu Yagami / Izumi - 95

Let me know if I miss out anybody.


Aphrodite is not accepting anymore requests right now, but Izumi will still be taking them along with Fox so you can still make requests. Aphrodite is taking a break and will be back to work soon. Sorry for the inconvenience. ​


----------



## Izumi (Aug 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_


----------



## Ayana (Aug 15, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ayana_



Thank you!


----------



## Fay (Aug 15, 2009)

Set request! Senior member size.

Ava of the guy's face and another one of the girl's face (is it possible to make a gif of it?):

Sig (transparancy,with text: "OTP" and a heart after OTP:


----------



## Izumi (Aug 15, 2009)

Fay said:


> Set request! Senior member size.
> 
> Ava of the guy's face and another one of the girl's face (is it possible to make a gif of it?):
> 
> Sig (transparancy,with text: "OTP" and a heart after OTP:



I'll take this. 
Done with the requests. Will post on the next post since too much pictures.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon_ 




I know you wanted rounded with dotted border, but I can't do that so sorry. But I replaced it with some other styles I personally like and hope you do too.
I also know that you requested for a senioe sized set, but I gave you a 125 x 125 avatar too just in case since you're still a junior.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Garraknight_ 




Ace!! <333


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Aug 15, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh~omg .. =o i like it... tyvm


----------



## Izumi (Aug 15, 2009)

No problem. Glad you like it. 


New requests list .. no name by it means anyone can pick it up that works in the shop.
*~Requests Housekeeping~*

ZexionAxel / Aphro - 93
Tsukiyo - 93
Darth Ruin - 94
Revy - 94
Sayu Yagami / Izumi - 95
Fay /Izumi - 95

Let me know if I miss out anybody.


Aphrodite is not accepting anymore requests right now, but Izumi will still be taking them along with Fox so you can still make requests. Aphrodite is taking a break and will be back to work soon. Sorry for the inconvenience. 

This will also mean the shop will go at a slower pace because as Izumi is just 13, she has a busy life. So if you request, please don't expect fast service. Izumi and FoxSpirit will have it ready within a week. Thanks and again sorry for the inconvenience.​


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 15, 2009)

Izumi said:


> No problem. Glad you like it.
> 
> 
> New requests list .. no name by it means anyone can pick it up that works in the shop.
> ...



you can put fox by my name, he said he would do it


----------



## Izumi (Aug 15, 2009)

New requests list .. no name by it means anyone can pick it up that works in the shop.
*~Requests Housekeeping~*

ZexionAxel / Aphro - 93
Tsukiyo /FoxSpirit - 93
Darth Ruin - 94
Revy - 94
Sayu Yagami / Izumi - 95
Fay /Izumi - 95

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​
Fixed now.


----------



## Red Version (Aug 15, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Garraknight_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Much love so Hot <3 (will rep/cred and will use in awhile I like my Whitebeard set currently )


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 15, 2009)

ok all requests with no name by them are done.



Darth Ruin








Revy

The text was hard to remove so i cropped it down.. if you still want the text removed i suppose i could do it but its going to take a while.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 15, 2009)

ZexionAxel






Aphrodite is not accepting anymore requests right now, but Izumi will still be taking them along with Fox so you can still make requests. Aphrodite is taking a break and will be back to work soon. Sorry for the inconvenience. ​


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 15, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> ok all requests with no name by them are done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah,this is good.But oh. Now that I think about it. Could you maybe add some text to the sig: 'Sexcellent Selfcest' anywhere you choose.XD


----------



## KohZa (Aug 15, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> ZexionAxel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx again aphro.its perfect .


----------



## Tyranisoar (Aug 15, 2009)

Can somebody crop this sig to a little smaller than junior member size?.


Thank you


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 15, 2009)

Revy said:


> Nah,this is good.But oh. Now that I think about it. Could you maybe add some text to the sig: 'Sexcellent Selfcest' anywhere you choose.XD



here ya go and hope this is ok


----------



## Izumi (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll do that, Tyranisoar.




*Spoiler*: _Sayu Yagami_ 



Love L! He's so hot~ <3
Hope you like~


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 15, 2009)

Love it,Aphrodite.


----------



## Tyranisoar (Aug 15, 2009)

Izumi said:


> I'll do that, Tyranisoar.


Thank you!


----------



## Izumi (Aug 15, 2009)

Fay said:


> Set request! Senior member size.
> 
> Ava of the guy's face and another one of the girl's face (is it possible to make a gif of it?):
> 
> Sig (transparancy,with text: "OTP" and a heart after OTP:



The first image won't show and the link won't work...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey, I just need an avy made out of this pic: 

Focusing only on his face. And senior size of course. Thanks!  (Sorry about the size)


----------



## Sima (Aug 15, 2009)

Izumi said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Sayu Yagami_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love it

thats acutally not L, its B, if you have read the DN novel you'd understand why he looks so much like L But thanks so much<333


----------



## Izumi (Aug 15, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey, I just need an avy made out of this pic:
> 
> Focusing only on his face. And senior size of course. Thanks!  (Sorry about the size)



I'll do this.



Sayu Yagami said:


> Love it
> 
> thats acutally not L, its B, if you have read the DN novel you'd understand why he looks so much like L But thanks so much<333



Still so hot. 
And I'm glad you like it. <3


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 16, 2009)

Set please 



Could you put on it somewhere; Lavi x Allen
150x150 Dotted Border around the two of them kissing, thankss <3


----------



## Alexandritee (Aug 16, 2009)

av please? 



just his face and the area around it. rounded border please.

thank you.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 16, 2009)

One Piece Episode 413 Mirror #3


trans + resize for sig and some effects for the ava - 150 x 150


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello, Ladies and Gentlemen. 



How I'd like these photos done:
Well, first off, I'd like the background cut out of both(and replaced with a color that would look best), and then to put the words "Pretty Kitty
Hack Forums" to the side, on both, in some adorable font.
and - I want that magical effect that you guys do.

Also, could they be in banner form?

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Like this




The rep is waiting.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 16, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Set please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going to let izumi get this since i'm doing your request in my shop 


Alexandritee said:


> av please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will do


----------



## Izumi (Aug 16, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey, I just need an avy made out of this pic:
> 
> Focusing only on his face. And senior size of course. Thanks!  (Sorry about the size)





Kelsey♥ said:


> Set please
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Morphine said:


> Soft Mode
> 
> trans + resize for sig and some effects for the ava - 150 x 150



Will do these~



Lucien Lachance said:


> Hello, Ladies and Gentlemen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Too cute. 
Will do this.

New requests list .. no name by it means anyone can pick it up that works in the shop.
*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Tsukiyo /FoxSpirit - 93
Nicodemus /Izumi - 96
Kelsey♥ /Izumi - 96
Alexandritee /FoxSpirit - 96
Morphine /Izumi - 96
Lucien Lachance /Izumi - 97

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Fay (Aug 16, 2009)

Izumi said:


> The first image won't show and the link won't work...


Heya here's the first pic again:


----------



## Diarrhea (Aug 16, 2009)

Set request

*Stock:* District 9
*Size:* Avatar: Senior 
Signature: at least 550x400, can go higher
*Border:* You decide
*Style:* You decide
*Effects:* No additional text, keep the visual effects low, please


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 16, 2009)

*Tsukiyo*

Is this alright for you? I had a little trouble with it so it's not the best it can be...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 16, 2009)

*Alexandritee*

How's this?


----------



## Alexandritee (Aug 16, 2009)

it's wonderful 
but im not a senior member yet so it's too big 

would you mind resizing?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 16, 2009)

Sorry 

Here you are


----------



## Alexandritee (Aug 16, 2009)

thank you pek


----------



## Izumi (Aug 16, 2009)

*Nicodemus*
Nameless Versions


W/ Name Versions


----------



## Izumi (Aug 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 




Naruko...  Hope you like~<3



Nipple-less version.


Avatars


----------



## Morphine (Aug 16, 2009)

it's splendid Izumi <333


----------



## Izumi (Aug 16, 2009)

Morphine said:


> it's splendid Izumi <333



Glad you like it, Gloria. <33


*Spoiler*: _Kelsey♥_ 



Trying out a new style. Hope you like~<3


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you Izumi, I love it pek


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2009)

Great work Izumi. Reps.


----------



## Mαri (Aug 16, 2009)

For Fox Spirit, since you're work looks 



Senior Sized Ava and sig. 

Give it a colorful feel and just make it look pretty  . Name on the sig somewhere as well  .

Credit and Reap will be given  . Thanks in advance


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 16, 2009)

Izumi I will rep you when my Block is over


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 16, 2009)

Request for Izumi!  



Avy of Sasuke and one of Naruto's face. Junior size. Make sig the biggest it can be and do whatever you want with the effects. Dotted border. Can you also get rid of the tabe-chan thing in the bottom left? I will credit the artist, so don't worry. pek Text of your choice since it seems you like NaruSasuNaru too. 

 Can you also do a transparent version including the text and effects??


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 16, 2009)

Avy Request

Size-150x150
Text-Mr Bump
Stock-Link removed


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 16, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Tsukiyo*
> 
> Is this alright for you? I had a little trouble with it so it's not the best it can be...



awesome!!! 

thanks fox!


----------



## Porcelain (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm gonna give a super duper awesome request.(well probobly not...) I want a set Izumi, do yo' best work on it, make some magic happen!



Do whatever you think is right.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 16, 2009)

Request for * Aphrodite *

150 x 150 avatar please 



Thanks ^^


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 16, 2009)

Request set, please.
Please cut off the white frame and give more focus on her i won't mind if you cut off the tomatos around her, effects and borders up with you.
Thank you.


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 17, 2009)

Can I request a SET from this ? The avi if you could put the 3 shinobi in the avi would be good if cannot,I want just the middle guy in it
Sprint exec gets hit by boulder, dies

I want the border of the avi to look something like
Sprint exec gets hit by boulder, dies
or
Sprint exec gets hit by boulder, dies

and I want two of the same avi but different sizes (150x150 and 125x125)

I want it to be done by Izumi or anybody 

I will rep you and credit you for all


----------



## Izumi (Aug 17, 2009)

Fay said:


> Heya here's the first pic again:





Diarrhea said:


> Set request
> 
> *Stock:* Prosciutto
> *Size:* Avatar: Senior
> ...



Holy god, I almost miss these two. 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Lucien Lachance /Izumi - 97
Mariko-Chan /FoxSpirit - 97
AppleChan /Izumi - 97
^Vegeta^Two^ /Izumi - 97
Diarrhea /Izumi - 97
Fay /Izumi - 97
Fujioka /Izumi - 98
•Rinoa• /Izumi - 98
VampireKnights - 98

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 17, 2009)

Mariko-Chan said:


> For Fox Spirit, since you're work looks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha almost forgot this one 

Will be done later today ^^


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 17, 2009)

I changed my request sorry cause I found better renders so I want it to be made from those renders


----------



## Izumi (Aug 17, 2009)

Alright then. More for me~


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 17, 2009)

Can't wait for the result.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey Fox if you ever wanna do some of my requests be my guest. /X3


*Spoiler*: _Diarrhea sigs_


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 17, 2009)

i can't wait to see how my saskue avy came out


----------



## Izumi (Aug 17, 2009)

*Diarrhea avas*





AppleChan said:


> Can't wait for the result.







narutobuddy675 said:


> i can't wait to see how my saskue avy came out



I don't recall you making a request.


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 17, 2009)

umm it was on like pg 94 or 95 so plz check that out again


----------



## Izumi (Aug 17, 2009)

Here ya go, Fay, your avatars.


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 17, 2009)

If you do not know what I am saying for my avi, I want it to have the dotted boarder around the avy and both of the same avi but with sizes of 120x120 and 150x150

This is just to be clearer


----------



## Diarrhea (Aug 17, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Diarrhea sigs_



Thank you very much, they're great.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah i don't mind taking a couple Izumi


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 18, 2009)

*Mariko-chan*

Hope you like


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 18, 2009)

I am very sorry that I change my post again but I promised I wont change the render again


----------



## Izumi (Aug 18, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> Yeah i don't mind taking a couple Izumi



Why not you take ^Vegeta^Two^ and •Rinoa•'s, if you don't mind.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 18, 2009)

yeah sure go ahead


----------



## Izumi (Aug 18, 2009)

On second thought, Fox, I'll take Rinoa's and you can take VampireKnight's, if you don't mind of course.
I totally forgot about VK.  Sorry!


*Spoiler*: _AppleChan_ 



NaruSasuNaru...


----------



## Izumi (Aug 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fujioka_ 



Is this Miku Hatsune? 







*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Lucien Lachance /Izumi - 97
^Vegeta^Two^ - 97
•Rinoa• /Izumi - 98
VampireKnights - 98
Reincarnation - 99

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​
We're a page less from a hundred!


----------



## Mαri (Aug 18, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Mariko-chan*
> 
> Hope you like



looks good as I imagined it would :ho .

Rep and cred  .


----------



## Tyranisoar (Aug 18, 2009)

Requesting a set please 


Avy
-Junior Size
-The guy on the right
-Thin Black Line for the border
-Effects- make it look good 

Sig
-A little bit smaller than junior size
-The area with the heads of the guys
-Effects- make it look good
-Put Kyoya Hibari somewhere in there in good-looking text

Thanks
Will rep and cred.


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 18, 2009)

Izumi said:


> On second thought, Fox, I'll take Rinoa's and you can take VampireKnight's, if you don't mind of course.
> I totally forgot about VK.  Sorry!
> 
> 
> ...



Nvm as long the request will be done


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 18, 2009)

MY GOD~ THANK YOU IZUMI!! Your a miracle!!!  +rep and credit!


----------



## Seductress (Aug 18, 2009)

could u make something special with this pic plizzzzzz

For my siggie


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 18, 2009)

So i'm doing VK and Vegeta two's request? or just VK?


----------



## Porcelain (Aug 18, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fujioka_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it is, I love her. And I love the set.


----------



## The Belizean Blur47 (Aug 18, 2009)

What kind of request: Sig set
Stock: Here's the stock
Border: Solid
Style: Square 
Size: Junior
Extras: For the Sig, can I have two, one that says Mistress of Magic and one that says The Belizean Blur47

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 18, 2009)

*Vegeta Two*


----------



## Cala (Aug 19, 2009)

*What kind of request:* Signature/Avatar Set
*Stock:* Click here.
*Border:* Dotted
*Style: *Square
*Size:* Junior
*Text:* Incubus
*Text (below/above/subtext/whatever):* Set it aflame, send it away...


----------



## Izumi (Aug 19, 2009)

Tyranisoar said:


> Requesting a set please
> 
> 
> Avy
> ...





Seductress said:


> could u make something special with this pic plizzzzzz
> 
> For my siggie





The Belizean Blur47 said:


> What kind of request: Sig set
> Stock: Here's the stock
> Border: Solid
> Style: Square
> ...



Will take these.



AppleChan said:


> MY GOD~ THANK YOU IZUMI!! Your a miracle!!!  +rep and credit!





Fujioka said:


> Yes it is, I love her./love And I love the set./love



No problem, guys. I'm glad you like it. 



FoxSpirit said:


> So i'm doing VK and Vegeta two's request? or just VK?



Both. ^^ I'll do Reincarnation's.
Maybe you wanna do Cala's too?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 19, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Both. ^^ I'll do Reincarnation's.
> Maybe you wanna do Cala's too?



Alrighty, will do.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 19, 2009)

set please  



i don't want anything.just leave it the way it is  

avatar:the guy who is sitting while holding the guitar .senior size please. 
Sig:make it a little bigger.

take you time doing this .


----------



## Izumi (Aug 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Rinoa_ 



Love the stock, hope you'll credit the artist, Emperpep




Oh and I know you're a junior, but here's the senior ava since you're less than a hundred posts to senior. :]




*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Lucien Lachance /Izumi - 97
VampireKnights /FoxSpirit - 98
Reincarnation /Izumi - 98
Tyranisoar /Izumi - 99
Seductress /Izumi - 99
The Belizean Blur47 /Izumi - 99
ZexionAxel - 99

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## KohZa (Aug 19, 2009)

izumi can you take my request ?.sorry for the trouble .


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Izumi. I want to request an avatar and banner set please. 

*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 





-Junior size.
-Do anything you want with it.






*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 






-Same size as the banner I have below.
-Do any design you want for it.
-And can you please place the text, _'Cause I would die for you
on skyway avenue...'_



I hope I didn't miss something.  And thank you. I'll credit and rep you, of course.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 19, 2009)

Marshie♥ said:


> Hi Izumi. I want to request an avatar and banner set please.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avatar_
> 
> ...



Will do. ^^ You too, Zexion.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 19, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Vegeta Two*



Thx
Rep+


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 19, 2009)

Izumi, is it ok if I request for a matching avys for this sig you made?  One of Sasuke-chan, another of Naruto-sama?



*Edit: Oh, and you missed a spot of the backround near Sasuke's hair. *


----------



## Izumi (Aug 19, 2009)

Alright, will do, AppleChan.


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 19, 2009)

so izumi just asking are yu close to finishing my request?


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks, I edited my comment, to tell you what extra's I wanted on there.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 19, 2009)

narutobuddy675 said:


> so izumi just asking are yu close to finishing my request?



please stop spamming my shop, you didn't request properly so unless you wanna make a real request, please don't post in my shop.



AppleChan said:


> Thanks, I edited my comment, to tell you what extra's I wanted on there. /X3



Alright, I saw and I'm sorry! 


*Spoiler*: _Lucien Lachance_ 



I'm so very sorry I was late.
Trans-ing isn't my skill, but I hope you like this.. 








*Spoiler*: _Seductress_ 



Here ya go, hope you like.





*~Requests Housekeeping~*

VampireKnights /FoxSpirit - 98
Reincarnation /Izumi - 98
Tyranisoar /Izumi - 99
ZexionAxel /Izumi - 99
Marshie♥ /Izumi - 100

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 19, 2009)

^ Nah it's ok.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _The Belizean Blur47_


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 19, 2009)

requesting set
senior avi
sig to be 150x400
using this 
I would like the text on it to say Kenshin. And if you could keep the fiery feel to it that it already has that would help  also solid borders please


----------



## Izumi (Aug 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Reincarnation_ 



Hope you like~<3


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 19, 2009)

Request 

a kisame avy avy size 150x150 thank you


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you Izumi!


----------



## Izumi (Aug 19, 2009)

Stock please, narutobuddy. 


*Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_ 











Also no problem, AppleChan. <3

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

VampireKnights /FoxSpirit - 98
Tyranisoar /Izumi - 99
Marshie♥ /Izumi - 100
»•Paiñ•« /Izumi - 100

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 19, 2009)

oh ok  i'll try


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Aug 19, 2009)

Izumi said:


> please stop spamming my shop, you didn't request properly so unless you wanna make a real request, please don't post in my shop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You did good, kid, you did good.


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 19, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rinoa_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankx so much looks awesome as always, you guys rock! +reps
Yesh i always credit the artist when i know who he/she is.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 19, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Stock please, narutobuddy.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_
> ...


thx izumi .its awesome .


----------



## The Belizean Blur47 (Aug 19, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _The Belizean Blur47_



Thank you, I love it.


----------



## Alexandritee (Aug 19, 2009)

i can has set yes? 



I'd just like transparency please, and make the image a little bigger. I don't mind where the av is focused.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Kirabi (Aug 19, 2009)

I would like a .gif with the same theme as my avatar
The size does not matter to me
With a Picture of Naruto and Jiraiya then Sasuke and Orochimaru and then Sakura and Tsunade
like this, if you can find better pics then I would be forever thankful.

*Spoiler*: __ 



<-Naruto and Jiraiya image
<-Sasuke Orochimaru
<-Tsunde and Sakura



Text: First slide= History Second=Repeats Third=Itself
whatever time is fine, if I had to say I would say 5 seconds.
If this is impossible or I missed something then I apoligize.


----------



## Wisely (Aug 19, 2009)

What kind of request: Avatar
Stock:
Border: Dotted
Style: Square 
Size: Senior size
Extras: No text please also try to get Yoh, Anna, and the baby in the avatar if possible.


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 19, 2009)

Damn...my set is still not ready


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 19, 2009)

VampireKnights said:


> Damn...my set is still not ready



Well, could you please in one post give me your request cause i'm seeing your posts about changing and editing your request so i'd like the full thing


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 19, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> Well, could you please in one post give me your request cause i'm seeing your posts about changing and editing your request so i'd like the full thing


*What kind of request:* Avi and Sig Set
*Render:* Any quality doujins out there ?
*Size:* Junior Size and Senior Size for both
*Border:* Dotted
*Style:* Square
*Text:* Heaven.
*Pic for avi:* The 3 shinobi(if can) or the middle guy


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 19, 2009)

Here's my full request. Hope you would not get messed up again.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 19, 2009)

Alright, will be done soon ^^


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks alot


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 19, 2009)

*VampireKnights*


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 19, 2009)

??Pai? said:


> requesting set
> senior avi
> sig to be 150x400
> using this
> I would like the text on it to say Kenshin. And if you could keep the fiery feel to it that it already has that would help  also solid borders please


bump no jutsu?


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 19, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> 5.Please allow us a week to finish your request before asking about it. Like i said it takes us a lot of time to make our stuff and depending on the amount we are working on or the type of request will depend on the length. We sometimes get really busy, but we promise to get it back as soon as we possible can. We do have lives outside the shop as well​



Just figured i would post since some dont seem to read the rules.


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 19, 2009)

Request

*Avatar*

Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Extra: Any effects will do

*Sig*

Size: Any
Border: Same or different as the avatar
Extra: Same as avatar and with the text 'Ponyo'

Thank you


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 20, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *VampireKnights*



OMFG ! Its damn ****ing badass


----------



## Izumi (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucien Lachance said:


> You did good, kid, you did good.





?Rinoa? said:


> Thankx so much looks awesome as always, you guys rock!/wtf +reps
> Yesh i always credit the artist when i know who he/she is./hurr





ZexionAxel said:


> thx izumi /iria.its awesome /wtf.





The Belizean Blur47 said:


> Thank you, I love it.



Aww thanks so much you guys. 



Alexandritee said:


> i can has set yes? /hurr
> 
> 
> 
> ...





narupug said:


> I would like a .gif with the same theme as my avatar
> The size does not matter to me
> With a Picture of Naruto and Jiraiya then Sasuke and Orochimaru and then Sakura and Tsunade
> like this, if you can find better pics then I would be forever thankful.
> ...





Ochitsuite said:


> What kind of request: Avatar
> Stock:What the hell is going on with these timewarps
> Border: Dotted
> Style: Square
> ...



I'll do these. ^^



VampireKnights said:


> Damn...my set is still not ready





??Pai? said:


> bump no jutsu? :/(



Please wait for a week next time you request, I can't do everything in one night, I did a lot already. Thanks.



Aphrodite said:


> Just figured i would post since some dont seem to read the rules.



Thanks for the reminder, Aphro. ^^


----------



## Izumi (Aug 20, 2009)

Just to remind myself of the requests. 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Tyranisoar /Izumi - 99
Marshie♥ /Izumi - 100
»•Paiñ•« /Izumi - 100
Alexandritee /Izumi - 101
narupug /Izumi - 101
Ochitsuite /Izumi - 101
Ema Skye - 101

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 20, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Request
> 
> *Avatar*
> 
> ...



I will do yours  I probably won't be done with this until tomorrow since i'm busy all day.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Fox. 


*Spoiler*: _Tyranisoar_ 












*Spoiler*: _Alexandritee_


----------



## Tyranisoar (Aug 20, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tyranisoar_



Thanks! It looks awesome 
Will rep and cred.

Can you wait for the rep for a bit?
I need to spread it a little.


----------



## Alexandritee (Aug 20, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Alexandritee_



Oh my God, thank you so much.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 20, 2009)

Tyranisoar said:


> Thanks! It looks awesome
> Will rep and cred.
> 
> Can you wait for the rep for a bit?
> I need to spread it a little.





Alexandritee said:


> Oh my God, thank you so much.



Glad you guys like them.


----------



## Diarrhea (Aug 20, 2009)

Before I make another request could someone tell me whether you guys also do transparency requests?


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 20, 2009)

Can I have this trans'd/resized please? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 20, 2009)

Diarrhea said:


> Before I make another request could someone tell me whether you guys also do transparency requests?



I can take them. I'm pretty good with those


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 20, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Can I have this trans'd/resized please?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Will do


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks   .


----------



## KohZa (Aug 20, 2009)

request for foxspirit! 



i want avatar only for my profile pic.senior size please .thx .


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 20, 2009)

ZexionAxel said:


> request for foxspirit!
> 
> 
> 
> i want avatar only for my profile pic.senior size please .thx .



Alright ^^


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 20, 2009)

request for izumi a sasori avy for my profile pic junior size plz


----------



## Mαri (Aug 20, 2009)

Request for Izumi this time 

Senior Size ava + set, and name on the set  .

Make it pretty and colorful  .

Try to focus on her face in the ava. 

Rep and Cred will be given, as always  .


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 20, 2009)

*Ema Skye*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 20, 2009)

*Kelsey♥*


----------



## Ayana (Aug 20, 2009)

Request: banner
Stock: 
I want it to be like this one:
Add this text: 
at the bottom of the banner


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 20, 2009)

. Thank you <33


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 20, 2009)

*ZexionAxel*


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 20, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Ema Skye*



Thanks Fox  *rep*


----------



## Jze0 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey guys.

I want avas to be made with these two images:


When doing the avatars please make the shot not too far nor not too close to the character's face, I want it just right like my current ava. Also no effects or anything else added please.

Sizes: 100x100 and 120x120
Border: black border frame

Oh... forgot to mention, I would like an ava for each of the characters in the second image. I know that this request maybe a little bit much but please try your best. Thank you...


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Aug 20, 2009)

Uhm, i have a request
Avy&Sig Set
Border: Dotted
Size: Junior
Stock:

ty in advance =))


----------



## Elle (Aug 20, 2009)

Set please ~ 

Ava 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Sig


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Aug 20, 2009)

Trans Plox.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 20, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *ZexionAxel*


thx fox .


----------



## Cjones (Aug 20, 2009)

What kind of request: Sig Set
Stock: Link removed
Border: no border 
Style: Rounded  
Size: 450x450
Extras: supercalifragilisticexpialidocious COLORFUL!!
And could your write Tsunade on the side.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 21, 2009)

Diarrhea said:


> Before I make another request could someone tell me whether you guys also do transparency requests?



Yeah we do, but I'm not really good at it. :sweat



Mariko-Chan said:


> Request for Izumi this time ;/33
> 
> Senior Size ava + set, and name on the set /hurr .
> 
> ...





Ayana said:


> Request: banner
> Stock:
> I want it to be like this one:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Jze0 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I want avas to be made with these two images:
> 
> ...





Elle said:


> Set please ~
> 
> Ava
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Alright, I'll do these. 



Lucien Lachance said:


> Trans Plox.



How's this?


----------



## Izumi (Aug 21, 2009)

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

»•Paiñ•« /Izumi - 100
narupug /Izumi - 101
Ochitsuite /Izumi - 101
Mariko-Chan /Izumi - 102
Ayana /Izumi - 102
Jze0 /Izumi - 102
FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon - 102
Elle /Izumi - 102
cjones8612 - 103

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​
It seems that I've got some work to do.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 21, 2009)

Izumi said:


>



OMG, they're so lovely!  Thanks Izumi! *reps*


----------



## Izumi (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome, glad you like it. 


*Spoiler*: _»•Paiñ•«_


----------



## KohZa (Aug 21, 2009)

ZexionAxel said:


> request for foxspirit!
> 
> 
> 
> i want avatar only for my profile pic.senior size please .thx .


foxspirit,thx for the avatar that you made for me but now i wanted to request to you to make a sig out of the picture.i want to use it for the near future .i want you to do exactly the same as you did to the avatar.get rid off the the word also and if possible,can you add the word "the Strongest"in it?thx and sry if i cause you trouble. i will surely give you credit and rep if you do this request 

EDIT:in the avatar,theres still some word in it,if you can please get rid off it also .


----------



## Wisely (Aug 21, 2009)

Izumi said:


>



Thanks. Will rep and credit when I use it.


----------



## Mαri (Aug 21, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Alright, I'll do these.



You can take your time with mine Izumi  .

I can wait for excellence  .


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi I am back for another request

*What kind of request:* Avi and Sig Set
*Render:* this stock.
*Size:* Junior Size and Senior Size for both
*Border for avi:* Dotted
*Style:* Square
*Text:* Zoro

Anyone can do it just want the request done


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Aug 21, 2009)

GIF Set Request:

AVATAR -
Size:150 x 150 or whatever you think looks good when sizing it up (I'll leave it up to your sense of aesthetics), .
Link: Link removed
Border: Black border with some thickness to it, but not over the top...please.
Time: 1:23 - 1:24 (The spinning Blue-Eyes White Dragon with the Kuribohs around it, could you make it do a full revolution and then just have it keep looping)

SIG -
Size: Somewhere along the lines of 400 x 200 or if you think it looks cooler a bit smaller or a bit bigger than by all means improvise.
Link: Link removed
Border: Gold border with a bit more thickness than the avatar.
Time: 00:42 - 00:47


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 21, 2009)

ZexionAxel said:


> foxspirit,thx for the avatar that you made for me but now i wanted to request to you to make a sig out of the picture.i want to use it for the near future .i want you to do exactly the same as you did to the avatar.get rid off the the word also and if possible,can you add the word "the Strongest"in it?thx and sry if i cause you trouble. i will surely give you credit and rep if you do this request
> 
> EDIT:in the avatar,theres still some word in it,if you can please get rid off it also .



Hmm... I'll try, but editing the text out will be kind of a hassle.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 21, 2009)

thank you very much fox.i appreciate it .


----------



## Izumi (Aug 21, 2009)

Mariko-Chan said:


> You can take your time with mine Izumi /hurr .
> 
> I can wait for excellence /del .



Here ya go. 

*Spoiler*: __ 













VampireKnights said:


> Hi I am back for another request
> 
> *What kind of request:* Avi and Sig Set
> *Render:* [url/]http://media.photobucket.com/image/zoro%20render/svial/Anime%20render/zoro-Render-SV.png?o=4[/url]
> ...



I'll take this.



Ero_Sennin said:


> GIF Set Request:
> 
> AVATAR -
> Size:150 x 150 or whatever you think looks good when sizing it up (I'll leave it up to your sense of aesthetics), .
> ...



Sorry but we don't take GIFs just yet. Aphro's not here so.. 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

narupug /Izumi - 101
Ayana /Izumi - 102
Jze0 /Izumi - 102
FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon - 102
Elle /Izumi - 102
cjones8612 - 103
ZexionAxel /FoxSpirit - 103
VampireKnights /Izumi - 103

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 21, 2009)

You missed me out ?


----------



## Izumi (Aug 21, 2009)

Fixed


----------



## Cala (Aug 21, 2009)

My bad for not noticing this sooner, but my request was left out on all the Housekeepings. It's back on page 99. ^^;


----------



## Izumi (Aug 21, 2009)

Woah, I'm so sorry. I checked and I think Fox is supposed to do it.


----------



## Mαri (Aug 21, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Looks awesome Izumi :ho .

Rep and cred is yours!


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 21, 2009)

I did the gif request since Izumi and Fox dont know how. Still not back though. 

Ero_Sennin


Sig is best i could do and keep it at file size limits.


----------



## Metaro (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello I'ts me again


*Spoiler*: __ 




Avatar and signatures




Thanks a lot


----------



## Izumi (Aug 22, 2009)

Mariko-Chan said:


> Looks awesome Izumi /ho .
> 
> Rep and cred is yours! /wtf



Glad you like it! 



Aphrodite said:


> I did the gif request since Izumi and Fox dont know how. Still not back though.
> 
> Ero_Sennin
> 
> ...



Thanks Aphro.


*Spoiler*: _Elle_ 











*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Cala /FoxSpirit - 99
narupug /Izumi - 101
Jze0 /Izumi - 102
FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon - 102
cjones8612 - 103
ZexionAxel /FoxSpirit - 103
FlyingLeaf - 104

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Izumi (Aug 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _VampireKnights_ 



I think without any text would look better. But if you still want the text then I'll redo them.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Jze0_ 



I know you wanted 120 x 120 and 100 x 100, but honestly, 125's just better.


----------



## Jze0 (Aug 22, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Jze0_
> 
> 
> 
> I know you wanted 120 x 120 and 100 x 100, but honestly, 125's just better.



Thank you Izumi...

Heres your official rep


----------



## Izumi (Aug 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon_


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 22, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _VampireKnights_
> 
> 
> 
> I think without any text would look better. But if you still want the text then I'll redo them.


Its awesome  repped you


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 22, 2009)

Izumi can I have the 150x150 size of this two avi that you made for me ??


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 22, 2009)

I requested both Junior and Senior Size for my requests but guess you did not saw it


----------



## Izumi (Aug 22, 2009)

VK, please don't spam. And I don't think you would want 150 x 150 avatars, you're a junior with just 28 posts and you've been in NF barely a month, so be patient.


----------



## Ayana (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Izumi (Aug 22, 2009)

Ayana said:


> Thank you!



No problem. 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Cala /FoxSpirit - 99
narupug /Izumi - 101
cjones8612 - 103
ZexionAxel /FoxSpirit - 103
FlyingLeaf - 104

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Aug 22, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon_



thx love it, i'll use it later 'kay? =)


----------



## Elle (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you Izumi


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 22, 2009)

150x150, just add some kind of pretty effect :3

Oh and could I get a round version and a dotted please?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kei (Aug 22, 2009)

Um...Can someone help me, can someone make a set out of this??



I will highly appriciate if you can make this a transparent set and junior size please. And with the ava can u get a close up on the girl. This is my first time doing this, so any special effects with the border can do any thing you please....


----------



## Eki (Aug 22, 2009)

What kind of request: Signature
Stock: 
Border: no border
Style: Square
Size: w/e you like
Extras: W/e looks good


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Aug 22, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Yeah we do, but I'm not really good at it. :sweat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful.


----------



## Akainu (Aug 22, 2009)

Size: I'd like a 100 x 100 & 150 x 150
Link: 
Border: single line border


----------



## Izumi (Aug 22, 2009)

FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon said:


> thx love it, i'll use it later 'kay? =)





Elle said:


> Thank you Izumi





Lucien Lachance said:


> Beautiful.



Awesome, glad you guys like it. 



Sasuke said:


> 150x150, just add some kind of pretty effect :3
> 
> Oh and could I get a round version and a dotted please?
> 
> Thanks in advance!





EkibyoGami said:


> What kind of request: Signature
> Stock:
> Border: no border
> Style: Square
> ...





Akainu said:


> Size: I'd like a 100 x 100 & 150 x 150
> Link:
> Border: single line border



I will do these. ;]

Oh and here's narupug's. Sorry it took so long. :sweat



*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Cala /FoxSpirit - 99
cjones8612 - 103
ZexionAxel /FoxSpirit - 103
FlyingLeaf - 104
Sasuke /Izumi - 104
Keiichi Song - 104
EkibyoGami /Izumi - 104
Akainu /Izumi - 104

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 23, 2009)

can I get this transparent?

remove only the pink background

thank you

request for aphrodite


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 23, 2009)

^ i still believe aphrodite isn't doing requests.


Sorry for not doing any yet, i've been really busy with family and parties etc. Don't know about today cause i have another party so please hang in there guys.


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 23, 2009)

really?

then I dont care who'll do my request


----------



## Laex (Aug 23, 2009)

What kind of request: set 
Stock: 2, 
*Spoiler*: __ 






 

Border: A few different versions perhaps? dotted and maybe a triple line border, of what ever color looks good.
Style: Rounded or Square, which ever looks good. Possibly, square.
Size: Senior, with sig like 550x500 or 450  
Avatar: An animation going back and forth of sasuke and naruto with a slow transition  triple line border for this pl0x.
Extras: Lots of colorful effects plz   Can you merge the stocks with naruto on the left? as if they're looking at each other. And crop the text at the bottom out of it?  Dont forget lots of effects  

And um like, Izumi _or_ Aphro can do it


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 23, 2009)

Keiichi Song said:


> Um...Can someone help me, can someone make a set out of this??
> 
> 
> 
> I will highly appriciate if you can make this a transparent set and junior size please. And with the ava can u get a close up on the girl. This is my first time doing this, so any special effects with the border can do any thing you please....





Yαriko said:


> can I get this transparent?
> 
> remove only the pink background
> 
> ...




Then i'll get you two by tomorrow - promise


----------



## Kei (Aug 23, 2009)

Ooohhh thank u Fox Spirt!!!


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok im back.. but keep in mind to all requesting that after a request is put in we have a week to complete it so dont keep saying is my request done yet or did you guys forget it or bump yada yada yada. If so the request will not get done. I am busy doing other things at the moment including looking for a job and so on so requests wont be done as soon as they are posted. However we will get to them as soon as we can.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 23, 2009)

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Cala /FoxSpirit - 99
cjones8612 /Aphro - 103
ZexionAxel /FoxSpirit - 103
FlyingLeaf/Aphro - 104
Sasuke /Izumi - 104
Keiichi Song/Foxspirit - 104
EkibyoGami /Izumi - 104
Akainu /Izumi - 104
Yαriko/Foxspirit - 105
Aleximaru/Aphro - 105

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 23, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> What kind of request: Sig Set
> Stock: Link removed
> Border: no border
> Style: Rounded
> ...







*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Cala /FoxSpirit - 99
ZexionAxel /FoxSpirit - 103
FlyingLeaf/Aphro - 104
Sasuke /Izumi - 104
Keiichi Song/Foxspirit - 104
EkibyoGami /Izumi - 104
Akainu /Izumi - 104
Yαriko/Foxspirit - 105
Aleximaru/Aphro - 105

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Hawkeyes (Aug 23, 2009)

Signature request
Junior Member Size

I would like the sig to be animated like this one

*Spoiler*: _stock_ 



​




The sig I request is of two pages. The first page, only use the Bottom Left hand panels of Mihawk walking to Doflamigo and then to himself. The second page use all of it. I have tried to upload the images but my computer is being difficult, so I will give the links

First Page:Raikage-sama
Second Page:Raikage-sama

Thank you


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 24, 2009)

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Cala /FoxSpirit - 99
ZexionAxel /FoxSpirit - 103
FlyingLeaf/Aphro - 104
Sasuke /Izumi - 104
Keiichi Song/Foxspirit - 104
EkibyoGami /Izumi - 104
Akainu /Izumi - 104
Yαriko/Foxspirit - 105
Aleximaru/Aphro - 105
Kyūbi Naruto - 105
Hawkeyes - 105

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 24, 2009)

I would like to make a request please;;

What kind of request: *Sig Set*
Stock: Image
Border: No border
Style: Rectangular with rounded edges
Size: Senior Size for Avy and Sig as large as allowed.

Extras:
Would prefer to remove background and maybe make something nice. Just nice and simple nothing too fancy or can do transparent whichever looks better. but must keep Naruto in sig, can cut off up to the neck if need be to maintain rectangular shape. Would prefer to add forum name in sig and avy "Kyūbi Naruto". I would like to keep the colors used on the darker side of the color spectrum and warm colors. Can play around with the design, however looks best 

Thanks so much in advance and reps to the person that takes this on.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Aug 24, 2009)

xXx

Sig:
Dotted border. Whatever else you want to do with it.

Ava:
One avatar of the boy, one of the girl. The avatar of the boy in non-senior size, the avatar of the girl in senior size. Both dotted border.

Please and thank you. Sorry to add on


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 24, 2009)

*Cala*


----------



## Cala (Aug 24, 2009)

asdfghjkl~

Thanks, it's lovely.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 24, 2009)

*ZexionAxel*


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 24, 2009)

I want a Junior and Senior Set of One Piece Smoker. The border is dotted.
I cant find a nice stock so I need the one whose going to help me make it find a nice stock of Smoker. If cannot,then nvm


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 24, 2009)

Request set, please.

Please cut off the black frame and if do you think it'd look pretty to cut off all the background and only left from the bench without the railways and the train behind or from the guitar ends and cut off part off the sky cuz i'd like focus on her and guitar, you'll see better.
Efects and borders up with you.
Thank you.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 24, 2009)

FlyingLeaf said:


> Hello I'ts me again
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 









*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Sasuke /Izumi - 104
Keiichi Song/Foxspirit - 104
EkibyoGami /Izumi - 104
Akainu /Izumi - 104
Yαriko/Foxspirit - 105
Aleximaru/Aphro - 105
Kyūbi Naruto - 105
Hawkeyes - 105
Beyond Birthday - 105
VampireKnights -105 
•Rinoa• - 105

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 24, 2009)

*Keiichi Song*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 24, 2009)

*Yariko*


----------



## Izumi (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry for not being in.
Anyway welcome back, Aphro. ;]



Hawkeyes said:


> Signature request
> Junior Member Size
> 
> I would like the sig to be animated like this one
> ...





Beyond Birthday said:


> xXx
> 
> Sig:
> Dotted border. Whatever else you want to do with it.
> ...





•Rinoa• said:


> Request set, please.
> 
> Please cut off the black frame and if do you think it'd look pretty to cut off all the background and only left from the bench without the railways and the train behind or from the guitar ends and cut off part off the sky cuz i'd like focus on her and guitar, you'll see better.
> Efects and borders up with you.
> Thank you.



Will do these three.

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Sasuke /Izumi - 104
EkibyoGami /Izumi - 104
Akainu /Izumi - 104
Aleximaru/Aphro - 105
Kyūbi Naruto - 105
Hawkeyes /Izumi - 105
Beyond Birthday /Izumi - 105
VampireKnights -105 
•Rinoa• /Izumi - 105

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Izumi (Aug 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _EkibyoGami_


----------



## KohZa (Aug 24, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *ZexionAxel*


thx fox .


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 24, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Yariko*



it's awesome, i prefer the first version

but I kinda wanted you to leave the text(mafia)  and that thing in the left

sorry to bother you with this.__.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 24, 2009)

Yαriko said:


> it's awesome, i prefer the first version
> 
> but I kinda wanted you to leave the text(mafia)  and that thing in the left
> 
> sorry to bother you with this.__.



I see, i shall give it a go then


----------



## Metaro (Aug 24, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> *Spoiler*: _sigs_



Thank you so much xD


----------



## Kirabi (Aug 24, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Oh and here's narupug's. Sorry it took so long. :sweat


Thanks, it looks cool.


----------



## Diarrhea (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd like to request a transparent set from *FoxSpirit*, but I'm not sure whether he/she will accept my offer.

*Size:* Sig: something around 550x600
Avatar: Senior Size
*Border:* Ava & Sig: No border
*Stock:* Sig
Avatar, if you don't want to take it, just say so.


----------



## Kei (Aug 24, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Keiichi Song*



Thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## Cjones (Aug 24, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> *~Requests Housekeeping~*
> 
> Cala /FoxSpirit - 99
> ZexionAxel /FoxSpirit - 103
> ...



You amaze me everytime  Thanks


----------



## Izumi (Aug 24, 2009)

FlyingLeaf said:


> Thank you so much xD





narupug said:


> Thanks, it looks cool.





Keiichi Song said:


> Thank you thank you thank you!!!



Turn off your sig next time. 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Aleximaru/Aphro - 105
Kyūbi Naruto - 105
Hawkeyes /Izumi - 105
Beyond Birthday /Izumi - 105
VampireKnights -105 
•Rinoa• /Izumi - 105
Diarrhea /FoxSpirit - 106

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 24, 2009)

Diarrhea said:


> I'd like to request a transparent set from *FoxSpirit*, but I'm not sure whether he/she will accept my offer.
> 
> *Size:* Sig: something around 550x600
> Avatar: Senior Size
> ...



Yeah, i'll do it 

I'm a guy by the way ~


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 24, 2009)

Request for Aphrodite. You don't have to rush with mines. 



I only want Sasuke's face for the avy, with his hand over his mouth.  So Sasuke's full head please. Junior size. I can't become a senior till November so, it's alright. 



I'd also like a avy of Sasuke's face on the bottom. For signature, I want the first panel. I'll request the other panels some other time. 

Size: The biggest my sig can be. I don't want it small.  
Border: Any. I'd like to see different versions to choose from. 
Text: anything with _Lust_ or any of your choice for the signature. For the avatars, I'd like _"Nii-san..." for the first one (that's how it's spelled right?) and the second avy, I don't want any words in it.
Effects: Please make it pretty, but not too girly. Something that would fit the two.

Thank you. _


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 24, 2009)

*Yariko*

Sorry, it would have been earlier but last night i fell asleep and my battery died on my laptop which 'deleted' the one i was working on (since i didn't save it yet  ). Well this certainly was a challenge so i hope you like.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 24, 2009)

*Diarrhea*


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 25, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> What kind of request: set
> Stock: 2,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 










FlyingLeaf said:


> Thank you so much





cjones8612 said:


> You amaze me everytime  Thanks



Your welcome  

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Kyūbi Naruto/aphro- 105
Hawkeyes/izumi - 105
Beyond Birthday/izumi - 105
VampireKnights/aphro -105 
•Rinoa•/izumi - 105
AppleChan/Aphro - 106

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 25, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> *Spoiler*: _sigs_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This sig set wasnt made for me but I gotta say it is amazing. I'm really impressed and I'm glad you're doing my sig as well. The concept of how you paired the 2 images together was beautiful! Great Work!


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 25, 2009)

Kyūbi Naruto said:


> I would like to make a request please;;
> 
> What kind of request: *Sig Set*
> Stock: Image
> ...





Kyūbi Naruto said:


> This sig set wasnt made for me but I gotta say it is amazing. I'm really impressed and I'm glad you're doing my sig as well. The concept of how you paired the 2 images together was beautiful! Great Work!



Thanks   

I hope this is what you meant by rounded and squared.



*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Hawkeyes/izumi - 105
Beyond Birthday/izumi - 105
VampireKnights/aphro -105 
•Rinoa•/izumi - 105
AppleChan/Aphro - 106

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 25, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Thanks
> 
> I hope this is what you meant by rounded and squared.
> 
> ...



No, but I like that better   Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 25, 2009)

Kyūbi Naruto said:


> No, but I like that better   Thanks so much!!!!



lol well i am glad you like it then


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 25, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Yariko*
> 
> Sorry, it would have been earlier but last night i fell asleep and my battery died on my laptop which 'deleted' the one i was working on (since i didn't save it yet  ). Well this certainly was a challenge so i hope you like.



thank you it's really awesome

will rep you again tonight


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 25, 2009)

Yαriko said:


> thank you it's really awesome
> 
> will rep you again tonight



No prob


----------



## Izumi (Aug 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Beyond Birthday_ 









*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Hawkeyes /Izumi - 105
VampireKnights /Aphro -105 
?Rinoa? - 105
AppleChan /Aphro - 106

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Diarrhea (Aug 25, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Diarrhea*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you very much.
Reps for you, dear Sir.

*EDIT:* I'm not sure whether I made it unclear for you but I thought the avatar would be transparent, too.
Or maybe I'm just blind.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 25, 2009)

Diarrhea said:


> Thank you very much.
> Reps for you, dear Sir.
> 
> *EDIT:* I'm not sure whether I made it unclear for you but I thought the avatar would be transparent, too.
> Or maybe I'm just blind.



Your blind cause the avies are transparent.


----------



## Diarrhea (Aug 25, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Your blind cause the avies are transparent.



Yeah, I just saw that, too. I'm sorry.
Blindness is an ugly thing.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 25, 2009)

Diarrhea said:


> Yeah, I just saw that, too. I'm sorry.
> Blindness is an ugly thing.





Poor you its ok and here are the resized versions for junior members.


----------



## Alexandritee (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello again. pek Set please.



Something nice please. Go wild. Text, effects, borders are all up to you.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 25, 2009)

Alexandritee said:


> Hello again. pek Set please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will do.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello. Requesting a set from this stock:



Junior sized avie and rounded edges on both sig and avie. Maybe some light effects if possible and somewhere on the sig I would like it to say: Darling...Ophelia...

Something like that. Please and thank you


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Aug 25, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Beyond Birthday_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you, its perfect<3


----------



## Laex (Aug 25, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> *Spoiler*: _sigs_




FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF. you are amazing <3

thankyou!


----------



## Kisho (Aug 25, 2009)

can i have a sig of this please

3


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 25, 2009)

VampireKnights said:


> I want a Junior and Senior Set of One Piece Smoker. The border is dotted.
> I cant find a nice stock so I need the one whose going to help me make it find a nice stock of Smoker. If cannot,then nvm



This was all i could find






Laex said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF. you are amazing <3
> 
> thankyou!



Your welcome 



Kisho said:


> can i have a sig of this please
> 
> here





Rose Red Belle said:


> Hello. Requesting a set from this stock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will Do 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Hawkeyes/izumi - 105
Beyond Birthday/izumi - 105
•Rinoa•/izumi - 105
AppleChan/Aphro - 106
Rose Red Belle/Aphro - 107
Kisho/Aphro- 107

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Esura (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey Aphrodite!

Could you make me a sig of this pic
ravin.wma

I want the sig to be around 550x274 width and height. I want the background be light aquatic-like bluish green. And could you add the text "Esura Making Love To Elven Women 24/7 Everyday" in a smooth, suave Hugh Hefner, Playboy-like font on the sig, big enough to see, but not blocking the women's body or faces too much. So like mid-small.

And could you make an avatar of the middle lady's face and the face of the lady next to her (she has the middle lady's hand on her face) with a light blueish-green, aquatic like background at 150x150?

Man this set will top the last one you made for me I bet!

Anyone can do this though if they dont mind.


----------



## Nami (Aug 25, 2009)

Set request for Aphrodite. 

This is what I have to add to the FC today


----------



## Akainu (Aug 25, 2009)

Size: 125 x 125 & 150 x 150
Link: 
Border: single line


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 25, 2009)

Akainu said:


> Size: 125 x 125 & 150 x 150
> Link:
> Border: single line



Will do              .


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 25, 2009)

*Akainu
*


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 25, 2009)

Can you make this hav a transperent background?
)
To this one i want on the right side Black(Star) Rock(Star) Shooter(Star


For this one i want music letters on left upper corner and in the right bottom corner.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 25, 2009)

Request for set.

Avatar-http://chan.sankakucomplex.com/post/show/376866

150x150

Thin black border, no effects.

Signature-http://gelbooru.com/index.php?page=post&s=view&id=446793

Transparent, resized to max signature size.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 26, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> This was all i could find
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its AWESOME


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 26, 2009)

I want another request again 

A set out of this (Junior and Senior Size):
SaturnineSaturnine
Dotted and Solid border meaning solid border than dotted border.
I want 9 avas out of the 9 Jinchuriki in both pic. Can take your time.
I want the sig made out of the both pic if can. Remove the brown border from the sig


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 26, 2009)

Can I has Set pllllllllllllzzzzzzzzzz.

Stock: xx

Avvy with the green star on the far right plz.

Will spread hiv ~


----------



## Izumi (Aug 26, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Request for set.
> 
> Avatar-http://chan.sankakucomplex.com/post/show/376866
> 
> ...





Maria Ushiromiya said:


> Can you make this hav a transperent background?
> )
> To this one i want on the right side Black(Star) Rock(Star) Shooter(Star
> 
> ...





Burnt Marshmallows said:


> Can I has Set pllllllllllllzzzzzzzzzz.
> 
> Stock: xx
> 
> ...



I'll do these.



VampireKnights said:


> I want another request again   A set out of this (Junior and Senior Size): xxxx Dotted and Solid border meaning solid border than dotted border. I want 9 avas out of the 9 Jinchuriki in both pic. Can take your time. I want the sig made out of the both pic if can. Remove the brown border from the sig



Didn't you just request a set? Please wait for a day or so to make another request, thanks. ^^


----------



## Alexandritee (Aug 26, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> *~Requests Housekeeping~*
> 
> Hawkeyes/izumi - 105
> Beyond Birthday/izumi - 105
> ...



I'm not there.  I'm before Rose Red Belle. My request is being done by Izumi


----------



## Izumi (Aug 26, 2009)

Alexandritee said:


> I'm not there.  I'm before Rose Red Belle. My request is being done by Izumi



omg sorry! 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

•Rinoa• - 105
AppleChan/Aphro - 106
Alexandritee /Izumi - 107
Rose Red Belle/Aphro - 107
Kisho/Aphro- 107
Esura /Aphro - 108
Maka Albarn /Aphro - 108
Maria Ushiromiya /Izumi - 108
Sephiroth /Izumi - 108
Burnt Marshmallows /Izumi - 108

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Izumi (Aug 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Alexandritee_


----------



## Alexandritee (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you 

edit; shiiiiiiit rep cockblock 

will rep tomorrow.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 26, 2009)

No problem, and yes, damn those cockblocks.  
Though it's alright, take your time.


----------



## Esura (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey Izumi or Aphrodite would you do my request?

It is on the other page.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 26, 2009)

Esura said:


> Hey Izumi or Aphrodite would you do my request?
> 
> It is on the other page.



I will do your request when i make it there.. im not going to skip other requests just to do yours. Thats why we have a list and besides if people would read the rules you all would see that we have a week to finish the request after its been posted. Dont rush us.

If Izumi wants to do it she can but i will do it when i get there.


----------



## Hawkeyes (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you very much, looks great


----------



## Esura (Aug 26, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> I will do your request when i make it there.. im not going to skip other requests just to do yours. Thats why we have a list and besides if people would read the rules you all would see that we have a week to finish the request after its been posted. Dont rush us.
> 
> If Izumi wants to do it she can but i will do it when i get there.


Oh, sorry I didnt mean to rush you. 

My bad.


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 26, 2009)

Izumi said:


> omg sorry!
> 
> *~Requests Housekeeping~*
> 
> ...


I'm not rush anybody,seriously take your time, i'm just with a doubt.
Izumi picked my request but now appears without noboby to make it and i just wanna know if Izumi or someone will make it,thank you ...


----------



## Izumi (Aug 26, 2009)

I will make it. ^^


----------



## Wisely (Aug 26, 2009)

Izumi-Chan! Request please?????

What kind of request: Sig
Stock: Link removed
Border: Dotted
Style: Square 
Size: Eh, 359x500 
Extras: No text, and yeah. lol Work your magic!


----------



## Libra (Aug 26, 2009)

Does this Workshop do Banners?  I wanted to make one for my Adult Fanclub for Akatsuki.


----------



## Krix (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi. <333
Request for Mystik/Aphro. 

avatar: xx
150 x 150

and for the sig, can it be just words [not related to the image.. ] that says: Rawr ♥


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 26, 2009)

AppleChan said:


> Request for Aphrodite. You don't have to rush with mines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_



Sigs will be on the next post._


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 26, 2009)

Applechans request continued...





Jade Turtle said:


> Does this Workshop do Banners?  I wanted to make one for my Adult Fanclub for Akatsuki.



Yes we do

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

•Rinoa•/izumi - 105
Rose Red Belle/Aphro - 107
Kisho/Aphro- 107
Esura/Aphro - 107
Maka Albarn/Aphro -107
Maria Ushiromiya/Izumi - 108
Sephiroth/Izumi - 108
Burnt Marshmallows/Izumi - 108
Wisely/Izumi - 108
Krix/Aphro - 109

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you! I will use all of them!


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 27, 2009)

Rose Red Belle said:


> Hello. Requesting a set from this stock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope you like it





AppleChan said:


> Thank you! I will use all of them!



Glad you liked them.  

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

•Rinoa•/izumi - 105
Kisho/Aphro- 107
Esura/Aphro - 107
Maka Albarn/Aphro -107
Maria Ushiromiya/Izumi - 108
Sephiroth/Izumi - 108
Burnt Marshmallows/Izumi - 108
Wisely/Izumi - 108
Krix/Aphro - 109

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 27, 2009)

A set out of this (Junior and Senior Size):
Drabbles
Drabbles
Dotted and Solid border meaning solid border than dotted border.
I want 9 avas out of the 9 Jinchuriki in both pic. Can take your time.
I want the sig made out of the both pic if can. Remove the brown and black border from the sig


----------



## Izumi (Aug 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Rinoa_ 



Hope ya like. 







*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_ 









*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Kisho/Aphro- 107
Esura/Aphro - 107
Maka Albarn/Aphro -107
Maria Ushiromiya/Izumi - 108
Burnt Marshmallows/Izumi - 108
Wisely/Izumi - 108
Krix/Aphro - 109
VampireKnights - 109
ZexionAxel /aphro - 109

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Hope you like it



I love it! Thank you very much!


----------



## Yoona (Aug 27, 2009)

Can I have a set please?


Avy - 125 x 125
Rounded edge
Focused on her face.

Sig size - Junior
Do as you wish with it.

Thank You.


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 27, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rinoa_
> 
> 
> 
> Hope ya like.


I love them!!!Look amazing

You're awesome Izumi!!! 

Thank you!!!!!!! +reps


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 27, 2009)

_I just need this resized to more sig acceptable limits. Please and thank you._


----------



## Hiruzen (Aug 27, 2009)

450x450 sig w/solid border. straight edges

150x150 avatar around green monster's face, solid border, straight edges


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 27, 2009)

Can youmake d request i made in the other page 108?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 27, 2009)

*Akainu*

Here you go -


----------



## Damaris (Aug 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _stock_ 








request: sig & avy set. one avy of the blond guy's face, and one of the girl's face
size: junior
border: whatevs.
effects: up to whoever takes this


notes: i don't know if this is possible, but i saw these two pictures and it thought since they kinda parallel each other, if there is a way to merge them into one sig or something, to make them into one image. i don't really know how to explain it. sorry for not making much sense 

if you somehow understand what i'm saying and realize it isn't possible, just do whatever you want.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 28, 2009)

Kisho said:


> can i have a sig of this please
> 
> Link removed









Cabbage Cabrera said:


> _I just need this resized to more sig acceptable limits. Please and thank you._



Ok since you just needed a resize.





*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Esura/Aphro - 107
Maka Albarn/Aphro -107
Maria Ushiromiya/Izumi - 108
Burnt Marshmallows/Izumi - 108
Wisely/Izumi - 108
Krix/Aphro - 109
VampireKnights - 109
ZexionAxel /aphro - 109
Tia Harribel - 109
Hiruzen - 109

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 28, 2009)

Esura said:


> Hey Aphrodite!
> 
> Could you make me a sig of this pic
> mystery fiction
> ...



This was the best i could do so hope you like it. Also i made a 150x150 avie and 125x125 avie since your not a senior member yet.





*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Maka Albarn/Aphro -107
Maria Ushiromiya/Izumi - 108
Burnt Marshmallows/Izumi - 108
Wisely/Izumi - 108
Krix/Aphro - 109
VampireKnights - 109
ZexionAxel /aphro - 109
Tia Harribel - 109
Hiruzen - 109

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Izumi (Aug 28, 2009)

Tia Harribel said:


> Can I have a set please?
> 
> 
> Avy - 125 x 125
> ...



Will do this.

*Burnt Marshmallows~*
Hope you like this, Marsh-chan. <3


*Spoiler*: __ 





*EDIT!*
Here's the 150 x 150 avatars, Marsh. You're a senior now! 









*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Maka Albarn/Aphro -107
Maria Ushiromiya/Izumi - 108
Wisely/Izumi - 108
Krix/Aphro - 109
VampireKnights - 109
ZexionAxel /Aphro - 109
Tia Harribel /Izumi - 109
Hiruzen - 109

Let us know if we miss out anybody.​


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 28, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Will do this.
> 
> *Burnt Marshmallows~*
> Hope you like this, Marsh-chan. <3
> ...



Oh thanks Izumi ~  lol but I have to be accepted first for senior so I'll wear the big ava later on <3

And you know by now that I love your work, I always do. I'm almost jealous of you, but then again your 13 and can't get pr0nz from four. 

Thanks again Izza, will spread hiv .


----------



## Izumi (Aug 28, 2009)

No problem. 
And I can always find my own set of pr0nz.


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 28, 2009)

Can you do a quick request for me?

Resize this image to a reasonable size
*This*

I keep trying, but my computer keeps crapping out saying the file's too big to allow me to view it.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 28, 2009)

To a sig?

Here ya go~


----------



## Kisho (Aug 28, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Ok since you just needed a resize.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. I will use both right away. Your work is amazing.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm sure Aphro'll appreciate the compliment. 
She'll also appreciate if you turn off your sig.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 28, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *~Requests Housekeeping~*
> 
> Maka Albarn/Aphro -107
> Maria Ushiromiya/Izumi - 108
> ...



I think I got left off


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 28, 2009)

Marina said:


> I think I got left off



Sorry didnt see you there  

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Maka Albarn/Aphro -107
Maria Ushiromiya/Izumi - 108
Wisely/Izumi - 108
Krix/Aphro - 109
VampireKnights - 109
ZexionAxel /aphro - 109
Tia Harribel/Izumi - 109
Hiruzen - 109
Marina - 109

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 28, 2009)

I'd like to have this made as a set.

No border.

Round.

Junior size.

Thank ya! If you think any sort of text would work better on the image, then feel free.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 28, 2009)

^ Law! 
Will do that. :ho


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 28, 2009)

Whoooo, thanks.


----------



## Esura (Aug 28, 2009)

Totally badass to the Max Payne! Thanks Aphrodite!

Thanks. Oh, and I repped you.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Maria Ushiromiya_


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 28, 2009)

OMG! I love it!!!!!!!!!!!

EDIT: Do you mind if i add this set later. I got this set yesterday and i wanna wait at least a week until changing it.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 28, 2009)

^ Of course not, I'm glad you like it. >w<


*Spoiler*: _Wisely_ 



You changed your name! 
Anyway hope you like~<3







*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Maka Albarn/Aphro -1078
Krix/Aphro - 109
VampireKnights - 109
ZexionAxel /aphro - 109
Tia Harribel/Izumi - 109
Hiruzen - 109
Marina - 109

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 28, 2009)

If it's a list on set request then I think you left me off.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 28, 2009)

Turn off your sig please. 
And sorry, let me search for your request~ :sweat

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Maka Albarn/Aphro -107
Krix/Aphro - 109
VampireKnights - 109
ZexionAxel /aphro - 109
Tia Harribel/Izumi - 109
Hiruzen - 109
Marina - 109
Zebrahead /Izumi - 110

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​
Fixed.


----------



## Wisely (Aug 28, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Wisely_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know I did. You noticed it was me.

Looks amazing. I'll rep and credit.


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 28, 2009)

Ooopsie, sorry 'bout that! Off!


----------



## Izumi (Aug 28, 2009)

Wisely said:


> I know I did. You noticed it was me.
> 
> Looks amazing. I'll rep and credit.



Of course I did. 
And thanks!



Zebrahead said:


> Ooopsie, sorry 'bout that! Off!



Thanks. 
And I fixed the list. Sorry about that. ^^;

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Maka Albarn/Aphro -107
Krix/Aphro - 109
VampireKnights - 109
ZexionAxel /aphro - 109
Tia Harribel/Izumi - 109
Hiruzen - 109
Marina - 109

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 28, 2009)

No worries! You are the one making free sets after all!


----------



## Sima (Aug 28, 2009)

Requesting again<3

Avy; focus it around Orihime's face, 150x150, dotted border.

Sig; Do what you want with it, but don't make it big, I like smaller sigs.

Text; "I'll make you forget...you ever loved another."


----------



## Izumi (Aug 28, 2009)

Taking that.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Zebrahead_ 



Oh Law. 







*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Maka Albarn/Aphro -107
Krix/Aphro - 109
VampireKnights - 109
ZexionAxel /aphro - 109
Tia Harribel/Izumi - 109
Hiruzen - 109
Marina - 109
Sima /Izumi - 110

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Mai (Aug 28, 2009)

Signature please 


dotted borders~
Thanks <3


----------



## Izumi (Aug 28, 2009)

Taking that too.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 28, 2009)

I won't be able to do requests today or possibly tomorrow cause i have to reinstall photoshop since my pc crashed :/


----------



## Izumi (Aug 28, 2009)

It's alright Fox, I'm glad at least you told. ^^
Hope you can come back tomorrow.


----------



## Laex (Aug 28, 2009)

I bring another one for aphro since i loved the first one 

What kind of request: Sig set 
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://fc05.deviantart.com/fs47/f/2009/204/6/6/smile_by_Lisemo.jpg



Border: Dotted
Style: Rounded
Size: Senior size
Extras: colorful and happy?  with lots of effects


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 28, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Zebrahead_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it! Many thanks and +repz.


----------



## Hawkeyes (Aug 29, 2009)

Set Request.
Senior Size and Junior Size
Sarutobi Asuma

Use the left picture of Brooke performing Arrow Notch Strike for Sig
Use Brooke's face for Avatar.

Thanks


----------



## Izumi (Aug 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Tia Harribel_


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 29, 2009)

Izumi said:


> To a sig?
> 
> Here ya go~



Oh sorry, not a sig, but I think I got it myself 

Sorry for the trouble :/

reps


----------



## Maris (Aug 29, 2009)

Sig Please 

Stock

Junior member size, dotted border 

Disregard the background, just crop it and focus on the girl (and the phrase). Also, throw some kewl effects in there  (nothing too colorful though). Make it look hotter 

I'll cred and rep. Thanks in advance.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 29, 2009)

Alright i got photoshop back so just give me a few requests i can do


----------



## Izumi (Aug 29, 2009)

Alright Fox, glad you're back.
Would you like to do the nameless requests like VK's or anything?


----------



## Yoona (Aug 29, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tia Harribel_



Thank you !!!!! It's lovely . Credit & reps!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 29, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Alright Fox, glad you're back.
> Would you like to do the nameless requests like VK's or anything?



Just give me a couple


----------



## Jade (Aug 29, 2009)

Got request.

What Kind: Set

Stock:
Border: I think dotted, not sure.

Effect's: Not too sure either here, but I assume some cool effect's here and there would do.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 29, 2009)

I found this image and I had to get a set made. 



Senior member size, add whatever effects you want to add. Avy of supergirls face and please get both girls in the sig.


----------



## Tuan (Aug 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



request!

sig please;  
*size:* normal for NF and a small one 400x150 
*text:  *Tuanie *(only on the small one)
*effects:*  something epic; 
*theme:* is dark/ninja/assasin


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 30, 2009)

Sig resize to make it small but not to small just so that its comfortable for people who read my posts. Also a balck border would be cool.

Ava only want the girl thats falling face.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 30, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> Just give me a couple



Take Maris, Hiruzen or VampireKnight

If you want, of course. I hope you'd try.
I wonder where Aphro went.. 



Aurora said:


> Got request.
> 
> What Kind: Set
> 
> ...





Bluebeard said:


> I found this image and I had to get a set made.
> 
> 
> 
> Senior member size, add whatever effects you want to add. Avy of supergirls face and please get both girls in the sig.





Maria Ushiromiya said:


> Sig resize to make it small but not to small just so that its comfortable for people who read my posts. Also a balck border would be cool.
> 
> Ava only want battlers face(man in the center)



I'll take all these.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 30, 2009)

*Requests~*

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Maka Albarn/Aphro -107
Krix/Aphro - 109
VampireKnights /Fox- 109
ZexionAxel /Aphro - 109
Hiruzen /Fox - 109
Marina /Izumi - 109
Sima /Izumi - 111
Mai /Izumi - 111
Laex /Aphro - 111
Hawkeyes - 111
Maris  /Fox - 111
Aurora /Izumi - 111
Bluebeard /Izumi - 111
Tuanie-sama /Aphro - 111
Maria Ushiromiya /Izumi - 112

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Take Maris, Hiruzen or VampireKnight
> 
> If you want, of course. I hope you'd try.
> I wonder where Aphro went..




alright i will take these


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 30, 2009)

Can i change something i my request? Instead of battler i want the girl next to him thats falling. I want her face as an ava.


----------



## Maris (Aug 30, 2009)

Question: If I include a different image for an avi (it's actually the one I'm already using, but I want it to be pimp'd ) to make it a full set, does it count like a second request? Sorry if it's a noob question .


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 30, 2009)

Izumi you do realize you dont have to grab all the requests. As for where i am i cant do requests 24/7 because i am a graphics mod on another forum and i also do request there and plus i have three sotw's to enter which i just posted my entry for this forum but still got others to do. So yeah im here and will get requests done when i can.

Anyway finished a request

Maka Albarn


----------



## Izumi (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry Aphro.  I'll take that into mind. ^^
You can take some of the requests if you want. Except for Sima, Mai and Maria Ushiromiya, I'll have those.


*Spoiler*: _Marina_


----------



## Rika (Aug 30, 2009)

Avy Requests. 


*Spoiler*: _(_ 















- I will rep for each avy. 

- Bright colors please.

- I prefer dotted borders, but do whatever you want. <33

- Just no text, thank you.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 30, 2009)

Maria Ushiromiya said:


> Can i change something i my request? Instead of battler i want the girl next to him thats falling. I want her face as an ava.





Maris said:


> Question: If I include a different image for an avi (it's actually the one I'm already using, but I want it to be pimp'd ) to make it a full set, does it count like a second request? Sorry if it's a noob question .



Yeah just edit your requests with the new pictures



Rika said:


> Avy Requests.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _(_
> ...



I will do this

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Maka Albarn/Aphro -107
Krix/Aphro - 109
VampireKnights /Fox- 109
ZexionAxel /Aphro - 109
Hiruzen /Fox - 109
Marina /Izumi - 109
Sima /Izumi - 111
Mai /Izumi - 111
Laex /Aphro - 111
Hawkeyes - 111
Maris  /Fox - 111
Aurora /Izumi - 111
Bluebeard /Izumi - 111
Tuanie-sama /Aphro - 111
Maria Ushiromiya /Izumi - 112
Rika / Aphro - 112

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Izumi (Aug 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sima_


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 30, 2009)

Krix said:


> Hi. <333
> Request for Mystik/Aphro.
> 
> avatar: xx
> ...



Ok avies are on this post and the sigs are on the next post due to image limits.. I hope the sigs are what you wanted.



Sigs and updated list will be on the next post


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 30, 2009)

Krix cont.

I actually liked doing your sigs cause it gave me a chance to do some glitter animations i learned a while back which i hardly ever got to use lol.



*~Requests Housekeeping~*

VampireKnights /Fox- 109
ZexionAxel /Aphro - 109
Hiruzen /Fox - 109
Mai /Izumi - 111
Laex /Aphro - 111
Hawkeyes - 111
Maris  /Fox - 111
Aurora /Izumi - 111
Bluebeard /Izumi - 111
Tuanie-sama /Aphro - 111
Maria Ushiromiya /Izumi - 112
Rika / Aphro - 112

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Krix (Aug 30, 2009)

Omg, thank you.


----------



## Hawkeyes (Aug 30, 2009)

Hawkeyes said:


> Set Request.
> Senior Size and Junior Size
> 
> 
> ...



I remove my request.


----------



## Sima (Aug 30, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sima_



Oh my god, its so pretty<3

Will credit when I use it. repping now~


----------



## Izumi (Aug 30, 2009)

Nifty animations, Aphro. 
I might try something like that out too~!


*Spoiler*: _Maria Ushiromiya_ 












Hawkeyes said:


> I remove my request.



What do you mean?



Sima said:


> Oh my god, its so pretty<3
> 
> Will credit when I use it. repping now~



Thank you~<3

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

VampireKnights /Fox- 109
ZexionAxel /Aphro - 109
Hiruzen /Fox - 109
Mai /Izumi - 111
Laex /Aphro - 111
Hawkeyes - 111
Maris  /Fox - 111
Aurora /Izumi - 111
Bluebeard /Izumi - 111
Tuanie-sama /Aphro - 111
Rika / Aphro - 112

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Hawkeyes (Aug 30, 2009)

> What do you mean?


I don't desire the request anymore, so I removed it. Basically, don't do my request.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 30, 2009)

Alright then. Would you mind turning off you sig too? .__.


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 30, 2009)

Love the set Izumi! Thnx! U D Best! Cant give rep today! reached 24 hour limit srry!


----------



## Hawkeyes (Aug 30, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Alright then. Would you mind turning off you sig too? .__.



I apologize for that.


----------



## Kisho (Aug 30, 2009)

Another request.

Could someone make me a sig from these stock

Itadakimasu00
Itadakimasu00
Itadakimasu00

Anyone would be fine.

Also if you could make the sig the same size as the Sakura signature that you see when I post. Also if you use purple and pink colors and toward the left side could you put Lady Gaga.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 31, 2009)

*VampireKnights*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 31, 2009)

*Hiruzen *


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 31, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *VampireKnights*


AWESOME. THANK YOU. Repped


----------



## Izumi (Aug 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Mai_ 



Lovely stock, I liked doing your request.
Tried something new. Hope you like~<3







*~Requests Housekeeping~*

ZexionAxel /Aphro - 109
Laex /Aphro - 111
Maris  /Fox - 111
Aurora /Izumi - 111
Bluebeard /Izumi - 111
Tuanie-sama /Aphro - 111
Rika /Aphro - 112
Kisho - 113

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 31, 2009)

Maris said:


> Sig Please
> 
> Stock
> 
> ...



So i'm guessing that this is the updated request then?


----------



## Mai (Aug 31, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mai_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Thanks! <3333


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 31, 2009)

ZexionAxel said:


> request for aphrodite!
> 
> can i have set of this please?
> Seele Schneider
> ...



Ok you said you didnt want anything done to it so i didnt.





*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Laex /Aphro - 111
Maris  /Fox - 111
Aurora /Izumi - 111
Bluebeard /Izumi - 111
Tuanie-sama /Aphro - 111
Rika / Aphro - 112
Kisho - 113

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Maris (Aug 31, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> So i'm guessing that this is the updated request then?



It is, but don't put any dotted border, just make it rounded..

Also, about the phrase: You can use another font if you like, if you think it looks better.

Everything else remains the same. 

Thank you again


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 31, 2009)

Laex said:


> I bring another one for aphro since i loved the first one
> 
> What kind of request: Sig set
> Stock:
> ...



This was the best i could do. The sky wouldnt work with me. Anyway i hope you like it.





*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Maris  /Fox - 111
Aurora /Izumi - 111
Bluebeard /Izumi - 111
Tuanie-sama /Aphro - 111
Rika / Aphro - 112
Kisho - 113

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Kisho (Aug 31, 2009)

Kisho said:


> Another request.
> 
> Could someone make me a sig from these stock
> 
> ...



Anyone doing my request?


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 31, 2009)

Read the rules we have a week to finish your request after its been posted and your not supposed to ask about it till a week has passed. You just posted it and look at our list. Im about to make a new rule that anyone who ask if there request is being done and if it hasnt been a week yet that request will not get done.

*
READ THE RULES BEFORE MAKING REQUESTS​*
Rule number 7 updated.. being inforced now



Aphrodite said:


> 5.Please allow us a week to finish your request before asking about it. Like i said it takes us a lot of time to make our stuff and depending on the amount we are working on or the type of request will depend on the length. We sometimes get really busy, but we promise to get it back as soon as we possible can. We do have lives outside the shop as well. If you ask about your request and it hasnt been a week yet since you posted the request then your request will be ignored.


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 31, 2009)

request for whoever wants it

sig from this xx

and avatar xxx

thank you<33


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 31, 2009)

Yαriko said:


> request for whoever wants it
> 
> sig from this xx
> 
> ...



I will do it

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Maris  /Fox - 111
Aurora /Izumi - 111
Bluebeard /Izumi - 111
Tuanie-sama /Aphro - 111
Rika / Aphro - 112
Kisho - 113
Yariko/Aphro - 113

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 31, 2009)

thank you<3


----------



## Kisho (Aug 31, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Read the rules we have a week to finish your request after its been posted and your not supposed to ask about it till a week has passed. You just posted it and look at our list. Im about to make a new rule that anyone who ask if there request is being done and if it hasnt been a week yet that request will not get done.
> 
> *
> READ THE RULES BEFORE MAKING REQUESTS​*
> Rule number 7 updated.. being inforced now



I'm very sorry won't happen again.


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 31, 2009)

Request for Aphro.  



Top panel only as my sig please, and leave the bubble words. 


*Spoiler*: _avy_ 









Is it possible to get the bottom panel of Sasuke's face in the first image under the tag _avy_? Including half of Kabuto's finger.  

And the first panel of Sasuke's face in the same image. 

For the second picture, I only want the left panel of Sasuke. 

Size: Junior but the sig, the biggest it can be please.
Effects: Your choice, just something that fits.
Text: For the sig only, of your choice please. 

Thanks Aphro. You really are awesome, and I shall wait because I love this set right now, and want to wear it for a little longer.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok applechan i will do this request but keep in mind i find images like those very disturbing not to mention its probably very borderline in wearing it. So its a 50/50 chance you might get in trouble with it. Just letting you know.


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 31, 2009)

*Type Of Request:* Ava and Sig Set
*Size:* Junior and *Senior* Sized
*Stock:* this

I am sure I can request again since a day has passed.


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 31, 2009)

Ah, really?  Not like it's showing anything, but alright then. I'll take the chance, and thanks for telling me. I won't make you make those types anymore.  And sorry for the bother.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 31, 2009)

But AppleChan, I bet to some people a man putting his finger into a male child's asshole is quite disturbing. Even if I like some yaoi, I don't like Hard Yaoi and so even I'm a wee bit disturbed. ><


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 31, 2009)

But I didn't ask for that scene.  Of course I wouldn't use that. I asked for certain panels only, Aphro and Izumi.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 31, 2009)

*Maris*


----------



## Izumi (Aug 31, 2009)

It's alright, AppleChan. >w<

Got some requests done~


*Spoiler*: _Bluebeard_


----------



## Izumi (Aug 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Aurora_ 



Fun Luffy stock. 









*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Tuanie-sama /Aphro - 111
Rika / Aphro - 112
Kisho /Izumi - 113
Yariko/Aphro - 113
VampireKnights - 114

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 31, 2009)

Izumi, you forgot me on the list after Yariko. And alright, thanks.


----------



## Izumi (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh, my bad. Fixed now.

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Tuanie-sama /Aphro - 111
Rika / Aphro - 112
Kisho /Izumi - 113
Yariko/Aphro - 113
AppleChan /Aphro - 113
VampireKnights - 114

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Diarrhea (Sep 1, 2009)

*Set request* (preferably for Aphrodite)

*Size:* Signature: sig limits; but you can play with the size if it looks better
Avatar: Senior size
*Border:* Dotted and white
*Effects:* Please don't add too much; no text, please.
*Link:* Sig
Ava


----------



## KohZa (Sep 1, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Ok you said you didnt want anything done to it so i didnt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx again aphro .


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 1, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok here ya go and hope you like it.. i know you didnt ask for an avie but i made you one anyway.







*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Rika / Aphro - 112
Kisho /Izumi - 113
Yariko/Aphro - 113
AppleChan /Aphro - 113
VampireKnights - 114
Diarrhea / Aphro - 114

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 1, 2009)

Rika said:


> Avy Requests.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _(_
> ...



Hope ya like



*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Kisho /Izumi - 113
Yariko/Aphro - 113
AppleChan /Aphro - 113
VampireKnights - 114
Diarrhea / Aphro - 114

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## AppleChan (Sep 1, 2009)

It's alright Izumi, and thanks.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 1, 2009)

Izumi said:


> It's alright, AppleChan. >w<
> 
> Got some requests done~
> 
> ...



Thanks. 

Will rep and cred.


----------



## Jade (Sep 1, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aurora_
> 
> 
> 
> Fun Luffy stock.



Thank you.


----------



## Tuan (Sep 1, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Ok here ya go and hope you like it.. i know you didnt ask for an avie but i made you one anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 that's awesome Aphro! I LOVE YOUUUUU!


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello!! I would like to request a set, please!!! 

Set
Stock: 
Size:Senior Avatar Sig-Whatever is fine
Border: Anything. Whatever looks good 
Extras: I don't want the words or Kanji in the set. I just want the three people with whatever design you want. You guys are the artists, so I leave it up to you.  

Please and Thank you


----------



## AppleChan (Sep 1, 2009)

Aphro, I thought you were confused about what I asked for, so I tried to make it more specific.  Just letting you know.


----------



## Mαri (Sep 1, 2009)

Transparency for set and ava plox  .

Senior sized  .

This request is for anyone who does transparencies  .


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 1, 2009)

trans and curved bordered set,  also trans & dotted avas. resized set. senior sized.

text: sweets


for Aphrodite.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 1, 2009)

updated list

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Kisho /Izumi - 113
Yariko/Aphro - 113
AppleChan /Aphro - 113
VampireKnights - 114
Diarrhea / Aphro - 114
MasterChick - 114
Mariko-Chan/Aphro - 114
sweets / Aphro - 114

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 1, 2009)

Btw, how can someone get a long avatar like yours Aphrodite?


----------



## Wisely (Sep 1, 2009)

May I have a FC banner mad from this.
And any effects.

Text: Akatsuki FC
Size: 400x300
Border: Dotted


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 1, 2009)

sweets said:


> Btw, how can someone get a long avatar like yours Aphrodite?



You have to win a contest and the avies are usually one of the prizes.



Wisely said:


> May I have a FC banner mad from this.
> And any effects.
> 
> Text: Akatsuki FC
> ...



added

updated list

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Kisho /Izumi - 113
Yariko/Aphro - 113
AppleChan /Aphro - 113
VampireKnights - 114
Diarrhea / Aphro - 114
MasterChick - 114
Mariko-Chan/Aphro - 114
sweets / Aphro - 114
Wisely - 115

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh, so if I got one - I could use it right? Because' I'm senior?


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 1, 2009)

sweets said:


> Oh, so if I got one - I could use it right? Because' I'm senior?



I dont think it matters if your a junior or senior as long as you win the contest you can use it i believe. However you have to win a contest where a big avie is the prize first.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 1, 2009)

oh  okay thank you <3


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Sep 1, 2009)

Ava: Can i have a round borerd a white bordered and a normal one. Its going to be the woman with ehr eyes closed drinking wine.

Sig: Same size as my last request was.


----------



## Hawkeyes (Sep 2, 2009)

Avatar Request
Senior and Junior Sizes


I was hoping you could get rid of those word bubbles. If you could, try to replace it with his real face, and if not, them some affects. Whatever you think would work. Different options would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Izumi (Sep 2, 2009)

Maria Ushiromiya said:


> Ava: Can i have a round borerd a white bordered and a normal one. Its going to be the woman with ehr eyes closed drinking wine.
> 
> Sig: Same size as my last request was.





Samurai said:


> Avatar Request
> Senior and Junior Sizes
> 
> 
> I was hoping you could get rid of those word bubbles. If you could, try to replace it with his real face, and if not, them some affects. Whatever you think would work. Different options would be greatly appreciated.



I'll be taking up these, and also Wisely's and MasterChick's. ^^


----------



## Izumi (Sep 2, 2009)

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Kisho /Izumi - 113
Yariko/Aphro - 113
AppleChan /Aphro - 113
VampireKnights - 114
Diarrhea / Aphro - 114
MasterChick /Izumi - 114
Mariko-Chan/Aphro - 114
sweets / Aphro - 114
Wisely /Izumi - 115
Maria Ushiromiya /Izumi - 115
Samurai /Izumi - 115

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 2, 2009)

Yαriko said:


> request for whoever wants it
> 
> sig from this xx
> 
> ...



Hope you like it.. i didnt want to do a lot to it cause just the colorization it did made it look better so i didnt add many effects but a few.




*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 









*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Kisho /Izumi - 113
AppleChan /Aphro - 113
VampireKnights - 114
Diarrhea / Aphro - 114
MasterChick/Izumi - 114
Mariko-Chan/Aphro - 114
sweets / Aphro - 114
Wisely / Izumi - 115
Maria Ushiromiya / Izumi - 115
Samurai / Izumi - 115

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 2, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Hope you like it.. i didnt want to do a lot to it cause just the colorization it did made it look better so i didnt add many effects but a few.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks a lot


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 2, 2009)

Your welcome


----------



## Mish (Sep 2, 2009)

Can I be a worker? ;3
I saw you were still hiring, I'm free to help anytime.
Heres some examples

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## abcd (Sep 2, 2009)

request to aphrodite  -set


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 2, 2009)

Mish said:


> Can I be a worker? ;3
> I saw you were still hiring, I'm free to help anytime.
> Heres some examples
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Sure could always use more help



kirthiabcd said:


> request to aphrodite  -set



Ok


----------



## Mikecia (Sep 2, 2009)

May I have a transparent senior size avatar and sig set with this stock? Also may I have my name on the avatar?


----------



## stardust (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello there. :3

Whilst I was poking around the graphics section, I saw that this place was hiring. I always wanted to try my hand in a graphics shop, so I think that now is as good a time as any, heh. Any chance that I could help out? 

Here are some examples of my work;


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 












I'll post more examples if needed, of course.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 2, 2009)

Your work seems fine to me and we can always use more help and welcome to the team


----------



## Vampire Princess (Sep 2, 2009)

I'd like to request a sig set please.






I just want it really dazzled up with a dotted border. And emphasis on the lightining and kinda make her form glow maybe. I want text saying DarkAngelSakura and then Save me from myself. 

Pretty, pretty please? 


EDIT: I might be able to get the picture bigger too if needed.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 2, 2009)

Haha welcome electro


----------



## Izumi (Sep 3, 2009)

Mish said:


> Can I be a worker? ;3
> I saw you were still hiring, I'm free to help anytime.
> Heres some examples
> 
> ...



Welcome. 
They're awesome examples, feel free to pick up any request from the list. ^^



Mikecia said:


> May I have a transparent senior size avatar and sig set with this stock? Also may I have my name on the avatar?



Awesome stock, I will take this. /ho


----------



## Izumi (Sep 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Maria Ushiromiya_ 












*~Requests Housekeeping~*

AppleChan /Aphro - 113
VampireKnights - 114
Diarrhea / Aphro - 114
MasterChick/Izumi - 114
Mariko-Chan/Aphro - 114
sweets / Aphro - 114
Samurai / Izumi - 115
kirthiabcd /Aphro - 115
Mikecia /Izumi - 115
DarkAngelSakura - 116

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## FoxxyKat (Sep 3, 2009)

Avy: Square, dotted.
Sig: Have fun.
Effects:Go all out.


----------



## Izumi (Sep 3, 2009)

Fun stock is fun. 


*Spoiler*: _MasterChick avas_


----------



## Izumi (Sep 3, 2009)

MasterChick continued~


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 3, 2009)

I will try and get some requests done tonight.. i have been really busy


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 3, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Fun stock is fun.





Izumi said:


> MasterChick continued~



Thank you so much!!  I love them all! it was difficult to pick which one to use!
I will switch off avatars a week with the three above and I'll be using the first sig.  

Thank you and here are the +reps


----------



## Red Version (Sep 3, 2009)

*Type:*Set Please!

*Avy Size*: Junior Please/Maybe a senior one to for later use.
*Sig Size*: Whatever you think is good
*Thanks in advance!*


----------



## Mish (Sep 3, 2009)

FoxxyKat said:


> Avy: Square, dotted.
> Sig: Have fun.
> Effects:Go all out.



Here, I did this one. : )

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mish (Sep 3, 2009)

DarkAngelSakura said:


> I'd like to request a sig set please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did this one too, hope it's what you wanted.


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

What kind of request: Sig set , signature or Avatar, transparent , gif or animation.

Sig and avy set. You know the type, with avy closeup.

Stock: Spoiler tagged or linked

None.

Border: Dotted , Solid , no border  

Solid.

Style: Rounded or Square 

Squire 

Size: I need to know if its a Junior or Senior size

Uh, make it big without going over limits, please pek

I would just like the picture to not be in black and white, and can you make the lighting like on some of the avatars I've seen on member's set, if you know what I'm talking about. It has a dark type of shading.. I dont even know how to explain it 



EDIT: Oh, and can you guys just PM me the set? Because I cant go through all the pages and stuff to see the made set. Thank you.


----------



## Kisho (Sep 3, 2009)

Thank you Izumi.


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 3, 2009)

*What kind of request:* Sig set 
*Stock:* KarinPr0nz
*Border:* Dotted
*Style:* Square 
*Size:* Junior
*Extras:* No text please~


----------



## Rika (Sep 3, 2009)

Request for Izumi. 


*Spoiler*: _(_ 





Set please. 




*Avy:* Whatever you like. 
*Sig:* Transparency please. You can keep the yellow if it's too difficult to remove. And I like the dark pink hearts, so keep those. :3

Thanks.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 4, 2009)

AppleChan said:


> Request for Aphro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*~Requests Housekeeping~*

VampireKnights - 114 anyone can do it
Diarrhea / Aphro - 114
Mariko-Chan/Aphro - 114
sweets / Aphro - 114
Samurai / Izumi - 115
kirthiabcd /Aphro - 115
Mikecia /Izumi - 115
WB Ace - 116  anyone can do it
Cubey - 116 anyone can do it
tsunXtsun - 116 anyone can do it
Rika / Izumi - 116

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 4, 2009)

VampireKnights said:


> *Type Of Request:* Ava and Sig Set
> *Size:* Junior and *Senior* Sized
> *Stock:* Is there a particular culture on the planet you like more then others?
> 
> I am sure I can request again since a day has passed.







*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Diarrhea / Aphro - 114
Mariko-Chan/Aphro - 114
sweets / Aphro - 114
Samurai / Izumi - 115
kirthiabcd /Aphro - 115
Mikecia /Izumi - 115
WB Ace - 116  anyone can do it
Cubey - 116 anyone can do it
tsunXtsun - 116 anyone can do it
Rika / Izumi - 116

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 4, 2009)

Diarrhea said:


> *Set request* (preferably for Aphrodite)
> 
> *Size:* Signature: sig limits; but you can play with the size if it looks better
> Avatar: Senior size
> ...



I didnt do much to them cause they looked cool as is.. I made you a 125x125 avie also since it doesnt look like your a senior member yet.





*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Mariko-Chan/Aphro - 114
sweets / Aphro - 114
Samurai / Izumi - 115
kirthiabcd /Aphro - 115
Mikecia /Izumi - 115
WB Ace - 116  anyone can do it
Cubey - 116 anyone can do it
tsunXtsun - 116 anyone can do it
Rika / Izumi - 116

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Diarrhea (Sep 4, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> I didnt do much to them cause they looked cool as is.. I made you a 125x125 avie also since it doesnt look like your a senior member yet.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thank you very much, it looks georgeous.
I truly appreciate your work. Will rep and credit.


----------



## AppleChan (Sep 4, 2009)

It's nice aphro, but I wanted seperate avatars. :sweat Like each one as a avatar. The sigs great though. ^^


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 4, 2009)

You didnt explain that very well.. so i have to go back and remake three avies from those pictures again  -___________-

Next time say three avies cause you didnt explain good at all.. and that one panel is going to be hard to turn into a decent avie.


----------



## Diarrhea (Sep 4, 2009)

One question: Do I have to wait 24 hours after I requested or after I got th request?


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 4, 2009)

AppleChan said:


> It's nice aphro, but I wanted seperate avatars. :sweat Like each one as a avatar. The sigs great though. ^^







Diarrhea said:


> One question: Do I have to wait 24 hours after I requested or after I got th request?



Its already been 24 hours since you last posted your request so go ahead.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 4, 2009)

Mariko-Chan said:


> Transparency for set and ava plox  .
> 
> Senior sized  .
> 
> This request is for anyone who does transparencies  .








*~Requests Housekeeping~*

sweets / Aphro - 114
Samurai / Izumi - 115
kirthiabcd /Aphro - 115
Mikecia /Izumi - 115
WB Ace - 116  anyone can do it
Cubey - 116 anyone can do it
tsunXtsun - 116 anyone can do it
Rika / Izumi - 116

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 4, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> *~Requests Housekeeping~*
> 
> Diarrhea / Aphro - 114
> Mariko-Chan/Aphro - 114
> ...


Awesome. ITS AWESOME. Repped


----------



## Diarrhea (Sep 4, 2009)

I'd like to request a transparency for a set.
Senior-sized avatar with dotted border, please.


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 4, 2009)

Hola 

Could I request a set?



I'd like a sig - resized to make it a little smaller, transparent and make it look a little "flashier" since the colours are kind of bland.

150x150 dotted avatar, if possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AppleChan (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you, and I'm sorry.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 4, 2009)

avatar; nothing too flashy


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 4, 2009)

tsunXtsun said:


> *What kind of request:* Sig set
> *Stock:* Link removed
> *Border:* Dotted
> *Style:* Square
> ...





Diarrhea said:


> I'd like to request a transparency for a set.
> Senior-sized avatar with dotted border, please.





Sasuke said:


> Hola
> 
> Could I request a set?
> 
> ...



I'll do these 3


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 4, 2009)

updated list

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

sweets / Aphro - 114
Samurai / Izumi - 115
kirthiabcd /Aphro - 115
Mikecia /Izumi - 115
WB Ace - 116  anyone can do it
Cubey - 116 anyone can do it
tsunXtsun/ Fox - 116 
Rika / Izumi - 116
Diarrhea / Fox - 117
Sasuke / Fox - 117
Hisagi / - 117 anyone can do it

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Maris (Sep 4, 2009)

Yello!

Request set 

Avatar: stock

Focus on Erza's face. Throw in some effects.

Size 125x125, rounded black borders.

Sig: stock

A transparency, junior limit's size (550x400)

Thanks in advance


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 4, 2009)

Do you all do manga coloring ?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Sep 4, 2009)

Mish said:


> Did this one too, hope it's what you wanted.




Yes, I love it! Thanks you so much! You're amazing!


----------



## Izumi (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry wasn't in for a while, was busy yesterday. 

Finished a request~


*Spoiler*: _Samurai_ 









Taking Maris' request too.


----------



## Hawkeyes (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks great, especially the effects you added. easily earned + rep


----------



## Izumi (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you. 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

sweets / Aphro - 114
kirthiabcd /Aphro - 115
Mikecia /Izumi - 115
WB Ace - 116  anyone can do it
Cubey - 116 anyone can do it
tsunXtsun/ Fox - 116 
Rika / Izumi - 116
Diarrhea / Fox - 117
Sasuke / Fox - 117
Hisagi / - 117 anyone can do it
Maris /Izumi - 117

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Hawkeyes (Sep 4, 2009)

You are welcome


----------



## Damaris (Sep 5, 2009)

request for izumi 
stock
i'd like a junior sig with a rounded border. effects and whatnot are up to you.

i know you guys are busy. i'm sorry.


----------



## Izumi (Sep 5, 2009)

Marina said:


> request for izumi /ano
> stock
> i'd like a junior sig with a rounded border. effects and whatnot are up to you.
> 
> i know you guys are busy. i'm sorry. /ano



I'll do this. ^^
And also we may be busy, but we try out best. :]


*Spoiler*: _Rika_ 



Here you are, Rika love. 
Hope you like it and it's worth you~<33


----------



## KohZa (Sep 5, 2009)

request for izumi! 

Can you make a set out of this? 



Avatar:don't make it too flashy.senior sized.can make a transparent one also?if you could then,thx .

Sig:can you make it pretty please but not too flashy.make a little bigger please but not beyond the limit of NF.also can you make one with transparency also?thx .

take your time doing this :ho.


----------



## Rika (Sep 5, 2009)

Izumi said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Rika_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I can't choose which avy to use first. 

And the sig is perfect, thank you so much dear!!!! pek pek

I love it


----------



## Izumi (Sep 5, 2009)

ZexionAxel said:


> request for izumi!
> 
> Can you make a set out of this?
> 
> ...



Will do. ^^



Rika said:


> I can't choose which avy to use first.
> 
> And the sig is perfect, thank you so much dear!!!! pek pek
> 
> I love it



Aww no problem Rika.
I'm so glad you love it~<3 pek

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

sweets / Aphro - 114
kirthiabcd /Aphro - 115
Mikecia /Izumi - 115
WB Ace - 116  anyone can do it
Cubey - 116 anyone can do it
tsunXtsun/ Fox - 116 
Diarrhea / Fox - 117
Sasuke / Fox - 117
Hisagi / - 117 anyone can do it
Maris /Izumi - 117
Marina /Izumi - 118
ZexionAxel /Izumi - 118

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 5, 2009)

> Hisagi / - 117 anyone can do it


my apartment number, nice


----------



## Izumi (Sep 5, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> my apartment number, nice



lol coincidence.


*Spoiler*: _Mikecia_ 



I know you asked for a senior sized avatar but since you're still a junior so I made you a junior avatar orelse the trans won't end up transparent lol.


----------



## J (Sep 5, 2009)

Can you guys make a set out of this please:

Junior member size. Thank you.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 5, 2009)

sweets said:


> trans and curved bordered set,  also trans & dotted avas. resized set. senior sized.
> 
> text: sweets
> 
> ...



Ok did you want some regular ones made too.. if so let me know  







*~Requests Housekeeping~*

kirthiabcd /Aphro - 115
WB Ace - 116  anyone can do it
Cubey - 116 anyone can do it
tsunXtsun/ Fox - 116 
Diarrhea / Fox - 117
Sasuke / Fox - 117
Hisagi / - 117 anyone can do it
Maris / Izumi -117
Marina / Izumi - 117
ZexionAxel / Izumi - 118
BigJ / Aphro - 118

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 5, 2009)

Do you do Manga Coloring here ?


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 5, 2009)

VampireKnights said:


> Do you do Manga Coloring here ?



No we dont.. im to busy to manga colorings and if i did it no telling when it would get done.

Check Hisagi's shop i think she does colorings.


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 5, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> No we dont.. im to busy to manga colorings and if i did it no telling when it would get done.
> 
> Check Hisagi's shop i think she does colorings.


Oh thank you


----------



## Mαri (Sep 5, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> *~Requests Housekeeping~*
> 
> sweets / Aphro - 114
> Samurai / Izumi - 115
> ...



Thank you so much pek .

I've been busy lately so sorry i was late picking it up  .


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 5, 2009)

I wanna a Junior and *Senior* Set outta this:
Mr123456789


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 5, 2009)

^ you can't have a senior set since you aren't a Senior member.
1k posts + 6months membership required


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 5, 2009)

VampireKnights said:


> I wanna a *Senior* Set.
> 
> Ava:
> Mr123456789
> ...



Ok you have a very long time before you become a senior member so you will get a junior set. Senior size limits are to big and will cause you to get in trouble for being over the limits. Also you guys really need to start supplying us with pictures or sets wont get made. We are just to busy to sit here and look for them. We are here to make the sets and shouldnt have to go across the net looking for pictures thats not our job. I looked last time for you and i had a hard time finding pics and it caused us to get backed up.. we are just way to busy.



Hisagi said:


> ^ you can't have a senior set since you aren't a Senior member.
> 1k posts + 6months membership required



Thanks Hisagi


----------



## Lucrecia (Sep 5, 2009)

Avatar: 150x150, Transparency, dotted border 


*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 









Sig: Transparency


*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 









please


----------



## Mikecia (Sep 5, 2009)

Izumi said:


> lol coincidence.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Mikecia_
> ...



Oh ok  Thank you so much!


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Sep 5, 2009)

Avy&Sig set 
size: junior
stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




stock



i dont have anything in my mind, just want something that looks nice =]
Text: Ikuto, where are you?

thx in adv =))


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 5, 2009)

Hello there.

Can i have an 150x150 avy of this


Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Yeobo (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey guys. Aphro! I see you're a mod now. Congrats~<3

Anyway, Aphro or Izumi can take this, I don't mind.


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 








Work the magic~ Senior sized pleased. I'd like a rounded av of both the girls or the white haired one if that's not possible. For the sig, a brown dotted border would be neat. I'm not sure just how much you can do to the picture since it's already pretty cool, but I just had to set it. If there isn't much you can do, a simple resize will be just fine. 

Thanks~


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 5, 2009)

i love it, thank you Aphrodite <3333


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 5, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Ok you have a very long time before you become a senior member so you will get a junior set. Senior size limits are to big and will cause you to get in trouble for being over the limits. Also you guys really need to start supplying us with pictures or sets wont get made. We are just to busy to sit here and look for them. We are here to make the sets and shouldnt have to go across the net looking for pictures thats not our job. I looked last time for you and i had a hard time finding pics and it caused us to get backed up.. we are just way to busy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Hisagi


Okay. Sorry but just that I am using the Senior Set on another site which I credited you all and I really cannot find a nice render even on photobucket.

I changed my request in order not to trouble you all


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 5, 2009)

Updated list and man i need to get started on some request  

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

kirthiabcd /Aphro - 115
WB Ace - 116  anyone can do it
Cubey - 116 anyone can do it
tsunXtsun/ Fox - 116 
Diarrhea / Fox - 117
Sasuke / Fox - 117
Hisagi / - 117 anyone can do it
Maris / Izumi -117
Marina / Izumi - 117
ZexionAxel / Izumi - 118
BigJ / Aphro - 118
VampireKnights - 118 anyone
Kalbim - 118  anyone
FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon - 118  anyone
Disko - 118 anyone
Ravin -118 anyone
Sima - 119 anyone

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Sima (Sep 5, 2009)

Request~

Avy; 150x150, dotted border, do what you'd like with the effects.

Sig; just make it smaller please, please take out the text, and do what you'd like with effects as well on this.


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 5, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Updated list and man i need to get started on some request
> 
> *~Requests Housekeeping~*
> 
> ...



My name is not in


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 5, 2009)

its updated and no more request will be accepted right now till we get these 17 requests out the way and get caught up  

No more requests right now​


----------



## Hawkeyes (Sep 5, 2009)

Set Request

Junior Size

Avatar: Kizaru's face top left. If Izumi takes this, the same effects you added to the Ryuuma avatar you did for me. If anyone else, ask her what she did please.


Signature. I would like it to be animated like this one


As for this signature, i would like the time in between each panel to be 1 second. It will be four pages. Use all of the first 3 pages, and on the four, stop on the last middle pannel.





Thank you very much


----------



## Izumi (Sep 6, 2009)

Disko said:


> Hello there./iria
> 
> Can i have an 150x150 avy of this
> 
> ...





Ravin said:


> Hey guys. Aphro! I see you're a mod now. Congrats~<3
> 
> Anyway, Aphro or Izumi can take this, I don't mind.
> 
> ...





Sima said:


> Request~
> 
> Avy; 150x150, dotted border, do what you'd like with the effects.
> 
> Sig; just make it smaller please, please take out the text, and do what you'd like with effects as well on this.



I'll take these! 



Aphrodite said:


> Updated list and man i need to get started on some request
> 
> *~Requests Housekeeping~*
> 
> ...



Me too, Aphro. Me too. 



Samurai said:


> Set Request
> 
> Junior Size
> 
> ...



Sorry Samurai, we're not accepting anymore requests just yet. ^^

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

kirthiabcd /Aphro - 115
WB Ace - 116  anyone can do it
Cubey /Izumi - 116
tsunXtsun/ Fox - 116 
Diarrhea / Fox - 117
Sasuke / Fox - 117
Hisagi / - 117 anyone can do it
Maris / Izumi -117
Marina / Izumi - 117
ZexionAxel / Izumi - 118
BigJ / Aphro - 118
VampireKnights - 118 anyone
Kalbim - 118  anyone
FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon - 118  anyone
Disko /Izumi - 118
Ravin /Izumi - 118
Sima /Izumi - 119

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

*NO MORE ACCEPTING OF REQUESTS UNTIL WE GET SOME OF THESE DONE*​


----------



## Hawkeyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Should I save it, and post it later, or will it eventually be taken?


----------



## Izumi (Sep 6, 2009)

Save it until we're free.


----------



## Hawkeyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Wa katta .


----------



## Izumi (Sep 6, 2009)

Alright done with some requests.


*Spoiler*: _Marina_ 



awesome stock is awesome. 
Hope you like~<3







*Spoiler*: _Maris_ 










*Spoiler*: _Cubey_ 



There ya go finally.


----------



## Maris (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks a lot Izumi, wonderful job  +reps


----------



## Damaris (Sep 6, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Alright done with some requests.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Marina_
> ...



I'm glad you liked it 
That fandom is pretty awesome with the official art.

I love it so much 

Thank you so much!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 6, 2009)

*tsunXtsun*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 6, 2009)

*
Diarrhea *

\


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 6, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *tsunXtsun*



Thank you very much, it's great!  
+rep&credit <3


----------



## Diarrhea (Sep 6, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *
> Diarrhea *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Thanks. 
+Rep


*EDIT:* I know that I'm not a senior member yet, but would you mind making me a senior-sized one for later use?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 6, 2009)

Diarrhea said:


> Thanks.
> +Rep
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* I know that I'm not a senior member yet, but would you mind making me a senior-sized one for later use?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 6, 2009)

*Sasuke*


----------



## Sparky Marky (Sep 6, 2009)

*request:* can you make me a senior sized avatar with a border out of this please? id like it to be the head and shoulders sort of area.

Kabuto is greatly misunderstood

thanks in advance!!!


----------



## God (Sep 6, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Cubey_
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go finally.



OMG 

Thanky, and reps pek

You can take my sig off your upload now, I put it on my own photobucket


----------



## Diarrhea (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks..........


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Sep 6, 2009)

Set please

Use your godly abilities to make it awesome 

Specifics: just want a dotted border for both avi and sig plz and thank you


----------



## Izumi (Sep 6, 2009)

Done with some requests~


*Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_ 



Sorry I couldn't do the trans.. My trans are usually ugly and it'll spoil the pic. Sorry.. 
So I hope you like this..


----------



## Izumi (Sep 6, 2009)

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

kirthiabcd /Aphro - 115
WB Ace - 116  anyone can do it
tsunXtsun/ Fox - 116 
Diarrhea / Fox - 117
Sasuke / Fox - 117
Hisagi / - 117 anyone can do it
BigJ / Aphro - 118
VampireKnights - 118 anyone
Kalbim /Izumi - 118
FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon - 118  anyone
Ravin /Izumi - 118
Sima /Izumi - 119

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

*NO MORE ACCEPTING OF REQUESTS UNTIL WE GET SOME OF THESE DONE*​


----------



## KohZa (Sep 6, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Done with some requests~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_
> ...


its ok if you can't do trans.it still awesome .nice work as usual .


----------



## Izumi (Sep 6, 2009)

Aww thanks.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 7, 2009)

Snow Princess has joined our staff team in our shop so give her a welcome and look foward to seeing her awesome sets.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome Snow princess


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 7, 2009)

hey Izumi, FoxSpirit and other workers! i'm here to help ... and have fun too 

i'll do WB Ace since it's free.


----------



## Izumi (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome Snow Princess. 
Feel free to do any requests that's free~<3


----------



## master9738 (Sep 7, 2009)

Can members request now?


----------



## Seductress (Sep 7, 2009)

Could u do me a ava rounded with this pic  and this one like , put some transparency so it seems that they're one.Thanks.


----------



## Mish (Sep 7, 2009)

FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon said:


> Avy&Sig set
> size: junior
> stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Did this.

*Spoiler*: __ 









And congrats on modship Aphro.


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks a lot Izumi! Your the best!


----------



## Izumi (Sep 7, 2009)

master9738 said:


> Can members request now?





Seductress said:


> Could u do me a ava rounded with this pic  and this one like , put some transparency so it seems that they're one.Thanks.



No requests just yet, until we just have less than ten requests to do then alright.
And please, _please_ turn off your sig.



Disko said:


> Thanks a lot Izumi! Your the best!



Thank you!


----------



## Bleach (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Im requesting a sig set =D

What kind of request: Sig set!!!
Stock:
Border: You decide ;o. Whatever looks good!
Style: You decide !
Size: Senior size :33
Extras: Do the best that you can XD!

And I see your not accepting requests yet but I'm just throwing mine out there if thats ok  . Take as long as you want


----------



## Izumi (Sep 7, 2009)

People should re-post their requests once we accept them. ^^


*Spoiler*: _Kalbim_


----------



## Izumi (Sep 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ravin_ 



I know ya said ya didn't want anything much done to it, but I did anyway. ;P
I do have a nothing-done to it version though. I just wanted to try out something new since it was a nice stock.
Anyway hope ya like it. ^^











*~Requests Housekeeping~*

kirthiabcd /Aphro - 115
WB Ace / Snow Princess - 116
Hisagi / - 117 anyone can do it
BigJ / Aphro - 118
VampireKnights - 118 anyone
Sima /Izumi - 119

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

*YOU MAY REQUEST NOW *​


----------



## Yeobo (Sep 7, 2009)

Ahhh! Thanks so much! It's gonna be a bitch deciding which one to use.


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Sep 7, 2009)

Sig:

Size: Maybe like my current one!
Text:None
Border: Black
Other:Transparent background.Go wild and surprise me! 

Ava:Her face please.Transparent 2.
Border:Black


----------



## Nami (Sep 7, 2009)

Request for Aphrodite. 

What kind of request: Sig set
Stock: avy -> I want this shirt.
sig -> I want this shirt.
Border and Style: Do whatever you want.
Size: Senior size

(Congrats on modship!)


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Sep 7, 2009)

Will my request be accepted now?


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 7, 2009)

K Maka and thanks and yes i will go back and add all the old requests to the list.


----------



## Izumi (Sep 7, 2009)

Ravin said:


> Ahhh! Thanks so much! It's gonna be a bitch deciding which one to use.



Thanks~! Why don't you use all of them? :3



Toru Hidaka said:


> Will my request be accepted now?



Yes. ^^


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Sep 7, 2009)

Can you make a pic and the background another pic?


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 7, 2009)

What kind of request: Set
Stock: [/url]
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Luna, Grrblt, Merlin, Kilowog, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Spy_Smasher, Hiroshi, Chainer, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Distracted, Green Lantern, Geg, e-nat, Naruko, JediJaina, Para, destroy_musick, Serp, Aphrodite, EvilMoogle, Keollyn, sel, Kamen Rider Ryoma, Jello Biafra, AestheticizeAnalog, Yondaime, Reznor, Azure Flame Kite, Kusuriuri

Posted by:


----------



## Izumi (Sep 8, 2009)

tsunXtsun said:


> What kind of request: Set
> Stock: here
> Border: Dotted
> Style: Square
> ...



Taking this. 

Also, to those who won't listen to me in turning off their sigs, it's starting to really piss me off.
Try to understand my comp's not all that fast and it tends to get really hot if loading loads of pictures. It goes mental in the giveaways.
And some of your sigs confuse me with your request, what with the spoilers and the texts and the renders/stocks. 
So please _please_ turn off your sig. ^^

New list. I might miss a lot of people so please, to those who requested while we weren't accepting requests, re-post your requests.
Is that understandable?

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

kirthiabcd /Aphro - 115
WB Ace / Snow Princess - 116
Hisagi / - 117 anyone can do it
BigJ / Aphro - 118
VampireKnights - 118 anyone
Sima /Izumi - 119
Sparky Marky - 120
Toru Hidaka - 120
Bleach - 120
Lambdadelta - 121
Maka Albarn /Aphro - 121
tsunxtsun /Izumi - 121

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 8, 2009)

I would like to help, tho I wont be able to do much cuz im busy, but i'll try to do some


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 8, 2009)

awwwww baby thats great.. just grab what you want to do from the list that doesnt have a name by it


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 8, 2009)

hey love <3

EDITED: I'll pick later


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 8, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> hey love <3
> 
> EDITED: I'll pick later



Ok baby thats fine  <3


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 8, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> avatar; nothing too flashy


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 8, 2009)

kirthiabcd said:


> request to aphrodite  -set



Hope this is ok.. i had a hard time with getting stuff to work on it  



*~Requests Housekeeping~*

WB Ace / Snow Princess - 116
BigJ / Aphro - 118
VampireKnights - 118 anyone
Sima /Izumi - 119
Sparky Marky - 120
Toru Hidaka - 120
Bleach - 120
Lambdadelta - 121
Maka Albarn /Aphro - 121
tsunxtsun /Izumi - 121

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​

**Also to all people helping out with requests make sure you go to that persons profile and vm them to let them know there request is done since we get so many and pages build up so quick. Link them the post if you know how.**


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 8, 2009)

awesome they look great. ill rep you when my 24 hour block is up


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 8, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Can you guys make a set out of this please:
> 
> Junior member size. Thank you.





*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 








*~Requests Housekeeping~*

WB Ace / Snow Princess - 116
VampireKnights - 118 anyone
Sima /Izumi - 119
Sparky Marky - 120
Toru Hidaka - 120
Bleach - 120
Lambdadelta - 121
Maka Albarn /Aphro - 121
tsunxtsun /Izumi - 121

Let me know if I miss out anybody.​
**Also to all people helping out with requests make sure you go to that persons profile and vm them to let them know there request is done since we get so many and pages build up so quick. Link them the post if you know how.**


----------



## J (Sep 8, 2009)

Awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Tyranisoar (Sep 8, 2009)

Requesting an avatar 
Size: Junior Size
Border: Thin Black Line
Effects: Make it look good.




Thanks


----------



## izzyisozaki (Sep 8, 2009)

First time requesting here :3

What kind of request: Sig set
Stock: Kumogakure 
Border: Dotted
Style: Square
Size: Senior size
Extras: Don't think text will be necessary. Usually I trust what the set maker feels best. Whatever makes it more showy. Other than that it doesn't need to be rendered incredibly.


----------



## abcd (Sep 8, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Hope this is ok.. i had a hard time with getting stuff to work on it



thats really nice  ( would be using it after my short break from here :3


----------



## Lissy★ (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh my god! Your sets are amazing pek

I'd like to request an avy and a sig too, if that's okay?



Thank you!


----------



## Rika (Sep 8, 2009)

Request for Izumi. 


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 












Set please. 

Whatever you want, make it Yokolicious. pek


----------



## Rampage (Sep 8, 2009)

hey could you please make me a set from this pic, rounded corners for the ava with a good effect, and could the sig have the matching effect


ava 150 x 150  and sig just with senior limits with a good rounded boarder or dotted

thanks


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 8, 2009)

Request for Mystik


Senior sized set, black and white borders. 

Work your magic <3


----------



## Porcelain (Sep 8, 2009)

Requesting a set please, don't care who takes it.~



Avy with both of their faces, rounded borders on the sig, dotted borders on the avy please.


----------



## Mish (Sep 8, 2009)

Fujioka said:


> Requesting a set please, don't care who takes it.~
> 
> 
> 
> Avy with both of their faces, rounded borders on the sig, dotted borders on the avy please.





uzumaki lee said:


> hey could you please make me a set from this pic, could you please make the avatar similar to my current one but better rounded with a good effect, and could the sig have the matching effect
> 
> 
> ava 150 x 150  and sig just with senior limits with a good rounded boarder or dotted
> ...



I'll do these ones tomorrow.


----------



## Izumi (Sep 8, 2009)

Requests~

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

WB Ace / Snow Princess - 116
VampireKnights - 118 anyone
Sima /Izumi - 119
Sparky Marky - 120
Toru Hidaka - 120
Bleach - 120
Lambdadelta - 121
Maka Albarn /Aphro - 121
tsunxtsun /Izumi - 121
Tyranisoar - 121
izzyisozaki /Izumi - 121
Lissy★ - 122
Rika /Izumi - 122
uzumaki lee /Mish - 122
Darth Nihilus /Aphro - 122
Fujioka /Mish - 122

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Izumi (Sep 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sima_ 



Hot. 








*Spoiler*: _tsunxtsun_ 



narusasu~ hope ya like.


----------



## Sima (Sep 8, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sima_
> 
> 
> 
> Hot.



Love it<3 thanks Izumi


----------



## Sunako (Sep 8, 2009)

Set request ~
stock : x

Do whatever you want , Make it pretty~  
siggy ; 330 x 330 or something like that :3


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 8, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _tsunxtsun_
> 
> 
> 
> narusasu~ hope ya like.



They're beautiful!  
Thanks <33


----------



## Velocity (Sep 8, 2009)

What kind of request: Transparent Signature.
Stock: Here. 
Border: None.
Style: Square
Size: As required.
Extras: Can you take Gin out of that picture for me, spin him around so he's not upside down, and make the background transparent? The size doesn't matter much, the smaller the better, since I'm just planning to have him sitting in my signature looking cute.


----------



## Izumi (Sep 8, 2009)

Sima said:


> Love it<3 thanks Izumi





tsunXtsun said:


> They're beautiful!
> Thanks <33



No problem. Glad ya guys love it.


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Sep 8, 2009)

Forgot to turn off sig!LOL



Sig:

Size: Maybe like my current one!
Text:None
Border: Black
Other:Transparent background.Go wild and surprise me! 

Ava:Her face please.Transparent 2.
Border:Black


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 9, 2009)

WB Ace said:


> *Type:*Set Please!
> 
> *Avy Size*: Junior Please/Maybe a senior one to for later use.
> *Sig Size*: Whatever you think is good
> *Thanks in advance!*



*Spoiler*: __ 










or with rounded borders: 


*Spoiler*: __ 












hope you like it


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2009)

Standard sized set of Zoro with a 150X150 avatar of his face please. If possible make the unlovable part look bigger and fancier.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 9, 2009)

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

VampireKnights - 118 anyone can do it
Sparky Marky - 120 anyone can do it
Toru Hidaka - 120 anyone can do it
Bleach - 120 anyone can do it
Lambdadelta - 121 anyone can do it
Maka Albarn /Aphro - 121
Tyranisoar - 121   anyone can do it
izzyisozaki /Izumi - 121
Lissy★ - 122  anyone can do it
Rika /Izumi - 122
uzumaki lee /Mish - 122
Darth Nihilus /Aphro - 122
Fujioka /Mish - 122
zwinkycandy - 122 anyone can do it
Wintrale - 122 anyone can do it
battlerek - 122 anyone can do it

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Izumi (Sep 9, 2009)

I see we're bombarded with requests again.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes again and im about to start some more myself starting from the top   

So be patient everyone your requests will get done eventually


----------



## Izumi (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah and wait for at least a week until ya can stalk ask us about the requests. 

Also I'll take up Bleach's, Lambdadelta's and Lissy's requests~


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 9, 2009)

battlerek said:


> Standard sized set of Zoro with a 150X150 avatar of his face please. If possible make the unlovable part look bigger and fancier.



imma see what I can do


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 9, 2009)

VampireKnights said:


> I wanna a Junior and *Senior* Set outta this:
> Travis Touchdown





*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 












Izumi said:


> Yeah and wait for at least a week until ya can stalk ask us about the requests.
> 
> Also I'll take up Bleach's, Lambdadelta's and Lissy's requests~



I know   and ok  



Michael Lucky said:


> imma see what I can do



Good luck on your first request baby  <3

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Sparky Marky - 120 anyone can do it
Toru Hidaka - 120 anyone can do it
Bleach - 120 Izumi
Lambdadelta - 121 Izumi
Maka Albarn /Aphro - 121
Tyranisoar - 121   anyone can do it
izzyisozaki /Izumi - 121
Lissy★ - 122  Izumi
Rika /Izumi - 122
uzumaki lee /Mish - 122
Darth Nihilus /Aphro - 122
Fujioka /Mish - 122
zwinkycandy - 122 anyone can do it
Wintrale - 122 anyone can do it
battlerek - 122 Michael Lucky

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 9, 2009)

i'll take *zwinkycandy* and *Wintrale* plz~<3


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 9, 2009)

ok gotcha  


*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Sparky Marky - 120 anyone can do it
Toru Hidaka - 120 anyone can do it
Bleach - 120 Izumi
Lambdadelta - 121 Izumi
Maka Albarn /Aphro - 121
Tyranisoar - 121   anyone can do it
izzyisozaki /Izumi - 121
Lissy★ - 122  Izumi
Rika /Izumi - 122
uzumaki lee /Mish - 122
Darth Nihilus /Aphro - 122
Fujioka /Mish - 122
zwinkycandy - 122 Snow Princess
Wintrale - 122 Snow Princess
battlerek - 122 Michael Lucky

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 9, 2009)

great 


and Wintrale is done:



that's a cute chibi Gin


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 9, 2009)

Request: Transparency all around

request 1:

*Spoiler*: __ 




1


2


3




Can you make these picture transparent individually and also leave the crop size exactly the same?

request 2: Also, is it possible for you to place them side by side with their original crop size (to spread them apart evenly) but resize it for sig use? (max sig size please)

Place them side by side in order of 1, 2, and 3, please. 

Summary: 3 separate pics of them (keep original size) and a 1 group picture side by side with max sig size. 


Thanks, will rep and cred!


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 9, 2009)

I doubt anyone can place them side by side (even if holding hands) without resizing them a bit smaller coz they'll stretch the page... :/


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 9, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> Request: Transparency all around
> 
> request 1:
> 
> ...



I'll get you as my first req here, before I go to snooze 
(I will get some of the later ones that are free tomorrow, promise )


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 9, 2009)

Sparky Marky said:


> *request:* can you make me a senior sized avatar with a border out of this please? id like it to be the head and shoulders sort of area.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!!!



Ok your not yet a senior member so i made you junior avies and senior sized

Junior


Senior


*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Toru Hidaka - 120 anyone can do it
Bleach - 120 Izumi
Lambdadelta - 121 Izumi
Maka Albarn /Aphro - 121
Tyranisoar - 121   anyone can do it
izzyisozaki /Izumi - 121
Lissy★ - 122  Izumi
Rika /Izumi - 122
uzumaki lee /Mish - 122
Darth Nihilus /Aphro - 122
Fujioka /Mish - 122
zwinkycandy - 122 Snow Princess
battlerek - 122 Michael Lucky
Sengoku /PandaSage - 123

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 9, 2009)

*Sengoku:

*
*Spoiler*: _Individuals_ 











Hope you like


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 9, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Sengoku:
> 
> *
> *Spoiler*: _Individuals_
> ...



AWESOME. Better than I expected. 

Good job!


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 9, 2009)

Toru Hidaka said:


> Set please
> 
> Use your godly abilities to make it awesome
> 
> Specifics: just want a dotted border for both avi and sig plz and thank you







Tyranisoar said:


> Requesting an avatar
> Size: Junior Size
> Border: Thin Black Line
> Effects: Make it look good.
> ...



I'll give you both a go 

Edit: Thanks Sengoku


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 9, 2009)

ok list updated

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Toru Hidaka - 120 / PandaSage
Bleach - 120 Izumi
Lambdadelta - 121 Izumi
Maka Albarn /Aphro - 121
Tyranisoar - 121 /PandaSage
izzyisozaki /Izumi - 121
Lissy★ - 122  Izumi
Rika /Izumi - 122
uzumaki lee /Mish - 122
Darth Nihilus /Aphro - 122
Fujioka /Mish - 122
zwinkycandy - 122 Snow Princess
battlerek - 122 Michael Lucky

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Izumi (Sep 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _izzyisozaki_ 



Hope ya like this one, izzy.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _battlerek_ 



this is my first time 

please be gentle


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 9, 2009)

List updated

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Toru Hidaka - 120 / PandaSage
Bleach - 120 Izumi
Lambdadelta - 121 Izumi
Maka Albarn /Aphro - 121
Tyranisoar - 121 /PandaSage
Lissy★ - 122  Izumi
Rika /Izumi - 122
uzumaki lee /Mish - 122
Darth Nihilus /Aphro - 122
Fujioka /Mish - 122
zwinkycandy - 122 Snow Princess

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Izumi (Sep 9, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> *Spoiler*: _battlerek_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks cute to me, in a good way of course. 
Also turn off your sig. 


*Spoiler*: _Bleach_ 



Hope ya like this~


----------



## izzyisozaki (Sep 9, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _izzyisozaki_
> 
> 
> 
> Hope ya like this one, izzy.



Bloody yes. Thanks Izu


----------



## Izumi (Sep 9, 2009)

izzyisozaki said:


> Bloody yes. Thanks Izu /gar



No problem, Izzy. 


*Spoiler*: _Lambdadelta_ 



I don't really know what ya want, so if there's any mistakes just let me know, I'll fix it for ya.








*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Toru Hidaka / PandaSage - 120
Maka Albarn /Aphro - 121
Tyranisoar /PandaSage - 121 
Lissy★ /Izumi - 122 
Rika /Izumi - 122
uzumaki lee /Mish - 122
Darth Nihilus /Aphro - 122
Fujioka /Mish - 122
zwinkycandy Snow Princess - 122

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Sparky Marky (Sep 9, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Ok your not yet a senior member so i made you junior avies and senior sized
> 
> Junior
> 
> ...



thanks!! they look really really good! 

i know im not senior yet but im close


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> *Spoiler*: _battlerek_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent job


----------



## Velocity (Sep 9, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> great
> 
> 
> and Wintrale is done:
> ...


Yaaaay! Thank you! pek


----------



## Mish (Sep 9, 2009)

Heres 

*Spoiler*: _Fujoka's_ 










*Spoiler*: _uzumaki lee_


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 9, 2009)

*Toru Hidaka:*



*Tyranisoar:
*


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Sep 9, 2009)

Mish said:


> Did this.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



ty i like it ^^


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 9, 2009)

Foxspirit, Mish , PandaSage, Michael Lucky <3 lol , and Snow princess Izumi.... and i are so glad to have you guys on board and i just wanted you guys to know your doing an awesome job and i am so pleased with your work. Im glad you guys decided to work here and looking foward to seeing more of your work.  

Updated request list

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Bleach - 120 Izumi
Lambdadelta - 121 Izumi
Maka Albarn /Aphro - 121
Lissy★ - 122  Izumi
Rika /Izumi - 122
Darth Nihilus /Aphro - 122
zwinkycandy - 122 Snow Princess

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Seductress (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry i forgot to turn it off

Hehe...Ill rep u later.


----------



## Red Version (Sep 9, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! +rep when I can.


----------



## Sen (Sep 9, 2009)

Request for Aphrodite 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Avy Request*
*Stock: *x  (Drawn by Brian   If possible, please include a good part of the upper body, so including the hole in his chest  <3) 
*Border: *Preferably dotted like x or a solid black border like x.  However if you think something else would look better, then I'll trust you <3
*Style:* Square
*Size: *Senior
*Text:* None please 
*Effects: *Make it awesome with your usual skills, but nothing too extreme since I want the drawing to stand out still 

Thanks Steph~


----------



## Bleach (Sep 9, 2009)

Izumi said:


> It looks cute to me, in a good way of course.
> Also turn off your sig.
> 
> 
> ...



Thnx! it looks gr8


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 9, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> *Spoiler*: _sigs_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx alot Aphrodite. Repped. I sure love this shop


----------



## April (Sep 9, 2009)

*Request for Aphrodite. *



just a set of this. make it have lots of effects. :3 dotted border, plz. <3


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Sep 9, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Toru Hidaka:*



Its beautiful  I love it

+rep an cred<3


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Sep 10, 2009)

For Aphrodite Pwease! 

Stock = 

Size = Senior
Text = My Forum name only on Sig & Avy
Border = Solid
Style = Rounded
Have fun with it...I want to see what you can do with it. I trust your taste.

Rep + Cred to follow!

**EDIT* 
Also can I request for it to have a night setting? Like night-time and stars n stuff?*


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 10, 2009)

Maka Albarn said:


> Request for Aphrodite.
> 
> What kind of request: Sig set
> Stock: avy ->
> ...



and thanks  




*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 

















*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Lissy★ - 122  Izumi
Rika /Izumi - 122
Darth Nihilus /Aphro - 122
zwinkycandy - 122 Snow Princess
Akainu - 124
Sen / Aphro - 124
April / Aphro - 124
Kyūbi Naruto / Aphro - 124

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 10, 2009)

*Darth Nihilus*



*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 












*Akainu*




*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Lissy★ - 122  Izumi
Rika /Izumi - 122
zwinkycandy - 122 Snow Princess
Sen / Aphro - 124
April / Aphro - 124
Kyūbi Naruto / Aphro - 124

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Izumi (Sep 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Lissy★_ 



Fun stock!  Hope ya like this. ^^


----------



## Seductress (Sep 10, 2009)

Could u do me a ava rounded with this pic  and this one like , put some transparency so it seems that they're one and with a lotta effects pls?

Thannnks

Ill rep later

Wtv, forget the request ive made..

Could you do me an ava with dis pic?
With a lotta effects and stuff 

ill rep later


----------



## Izumi (Sep 10, 2009)

Ya know ya could just edit your previous post, no need to double-post here. 

List~
*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Rika /Izumi - 122
zwinkycandy - 122 Snow Princess
Sen / Aphro - 124
April / Aphro - 124
Kyūbi Naruto / Aphro - 124
Seductress - 124

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Lissy★ (Sep 10, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lissy★_
> 
> 
> 
> Fun stock!  Hope ya like this. ^^



Thank you so much! pek


----------



## Izumi (Sep 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Rika_ 



Here ya go, Rika. 
Hope ya like this one~<33


----------



## Morphine (Sep 10, 2009)

set me Izumi <3 Link


----------



## Izumi (Sep 10, 2009)

Sure, Morphi. 

List~
*~Requests Housekeeping~*

zwinkycandy - 122 Snow Princess
Sen / Aphro - 124
April / Aphro - 124
Kyūbi Naruto / Aphro - 124
Seductress - 124
Morphine /Izumi - 125

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Rampage (Sep 10, 2009)

Mish said:


> *Spoiler*: _uzumaki lee_



wow this looks awesome

thanks


----------



## koguryo (Sep 10, 2009)

Set request


*Spoiler*: __ 



What kind of request: Set
Stock: bawwww
Border: Solid
Style: Square
Size: Junior Size
Text: Avy-Jiyoon, Sig-4Minute
Extras: For the avy, the girl on the far left in the hood.  Oh for the text, nothing too big plz.




Plz and thx


----------



## Sima (Sep 10, 2009)

Request<3

Avy; Centered around there faces, 150x150, dotted border.

Sig; make it smaller, I don't like big sigs, and whatever effects you see fit.


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey! I figured I should honor my 1k post with a new set. 

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



anime version also never gets old 




I'd like the ava to be of Brook, unless you can make it flash between him and Luffy.

Junior size, round and no borders.


----------



## Rika (Sep 10, 2009)

Izumi said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Rika_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks love.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 10, 2009)

updated list

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Lissy★ - 122  Izumi
Rika /Izumi - 122
zwinkycandy - 122 Snow Princess
Sen / Aphro - 124
April / Aphro - 124
Kyūbi Naruto / Aphro - 124
Seductress - 124
Morphine /Izumi - 125
koguryo - 125
Sima - 125
Zebrahead - 125

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Izumi (Sep 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 



Hope ya like this, love~<3










Zebrahead said:


> Hey! I figured I should honor my 1k post with a new set.
> 
> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





koguryo said:


> Set request
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'll do these. ^^



Rika said:


> Thanks love. /high
> 
> /X3



No problem. 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

zwinkycandy /Snow Princess - 122
Sen / Aphro - 124
April / Aphro - 124
Kyūbi Naruto / Aphro - 124
Seductress - 124
koguryo /Izumi- 125
Sima - 125
Zebrahead /Izumi - 125

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Sep 10, 2009)

Hot Set Plox.


----------



## Izumi (Sep 10, 2009)

Added your request. 
Oh yes, can ya spoiler tag the image ?

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

zwinkycandy /Snow Princess - 122
Sen / Aphro - 124
April / Aphro - 124
Kyūbi Naruto / Aphro - 124
Seductress - 124
koguryo /Izumi- 125
Sima - 125
Zebrahead /Izumi - 125
Lucien Lachance - 125

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 10, 2009)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Hot Set Plox.



I'll take yours


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 10, 2009)

.

What kind of request: Set~
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Style: Square
Size: Junior (125x125; Can you also make a 150x150 for later use? )
Extras: Focus the avatar on Hanabi's face, please.  No text necessary. <3

Thanks~!


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 10, 2009)

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

zwinkycandy /Snow Princess - 122
Sen / Aphro - 124
April / Aphro - 124
Kyūbi Naruto / Aphro - 124
Seductress - 124
koguryo /Izumi- 125
Sima - 125
Zebrahead /Izumi - 125
Lucien Lachance/ PandaSage - 125
tsunXtsun - 125

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 10, 2009)

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

zwinkycandy /Snow Princess - 122
Sen / Aphro - 124
April / Aphro - 124
Kyūbi Naruto / Aphro - 124
Seductress - 124
koguryo /Izumi- 125
Sima - 125
Zebrahead /Izumi - 125
Lucien Lachance/ PandaSage - 125
tsunXtsun - 125
ssjhaider - 125

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 10, 2009)

tsunXtsun said:


> .
> 
> What kind of request: Set~
> Stock:
> ...





Seductress said:


> Could u do me a ava rounded with this pic  and this one like , put some transparency so it seems that they're one and with a lotta effects pls?
> 
> Thannnks
> 
> ...




I'll take you both as well


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 11, 2009)

*Ssjhaider*, erm.. the first kakashi pic there's an icon down below that says _"stop, you are not authorized to use my artwork"_ :x 
If you use it otherwise you'll cause yourself and us a big dilemma here..


Can I take Sima? Inuyasha&Kagome 4ever<333



.. oh and:



zwinkycandy said:


> Set request ~
> stock : x
> 
> Do whatever you want , Make it pretty~
> siggy ; 330 x 330 or something like that :3





*Spoiler*: _is done_


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 11, 2009)

A Junior and *Senior* Set.

Stock:x

Please change the whole background.I do not like the background. Make it awesome please.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 11, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> Can I take Sima? Inuyasha&Kagome 4ever<333



Yes your free to grab any request with no name by it  

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Sen / Aphro - 124
April / Aphro - 124
Kyūbi Naruto / Aphro - 124
Seductress/PandaSage - 124
koguryo /Izumi- 125
Sima/ Snow Princess  - 125
Zebrahead /Izumi - 125
Lucien Lachance/ PandaSage - 125
tsunXtsun/ PandaSage - 125
ssjhaider - 125* ( on hold till stock is changed for signature)*
VampireKnights - 125

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 11, 2009)

*Lucien Lachance:

*How's this work for ya?  

I went off of an actual old Wanted poster that they have in this random shop around here, minus the bullet hole.


----------



## Sunako (Sep 11, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Ssjhaider*, erm.. the first kakashi pic there's an icon down below that says _"stop, you are not authorized to use my artwork"_ :x
> If you use it otherwise you'll cause yourself and us a big dilemma here..
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## KohZa (Sep 11, 2009)

can i have senior set for this? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Calcio Debate: Should Milan Play Andrea Pirlo As The Trequartista?




anyone can do this as long as its awesome :ho.credit and rep will be given .


----------



## Morphine (Sep 11, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Morphine_
> 
> 
> 
> Hope ya like this, love~<3



oh, it's so sexy (he is too omg ) thank you love will use after my current i promise <3 )just got this one, too smexy)


----------



## Izumi (Sep 11, 2009)

ZexionAxel said:


> can i have senior set for this?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'll take this, nice stock. :ho



Morphine said:


> oh, it's so sexy (he is too omg ) thank you love will use after my current i promise <3 )just got this one, too smexy)



Why thank you. Though the stock is sexier, I must tell you that.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 11, 2009)

updated list

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Sen / Aphro - 124
April / Aphro - 124
Kyūbi Naruto / Aphro - 124
Seductress/PandaSage - 124
koguryo /Izumi- 125
Sima/ Snow Princess  - 125
Zebrahead /Izumi - 125
tsunXtsun/ PandaSage - 125
ssjhaider - 125* ( on hold till stock is changed for signature)*
VampireKnights - 125
ZexionAxel / Izumi - 126

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## ForteAnly (Sep 11, 2009)

Request


*Spoiler*: __ 



What kind of request: Avatar
Stock: Spoiler tagged
Border: dotted
Style: Is it possible to get one Rounded and one Square 
Size: Junior Size
Extras:
I just want a great looking manga colored Avatar. The stock image is already colored so I just want a good looking background to accompany the ava.


----------



## stardust (Sep 11, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Welcome.
> They're awesome examples, feel free to pick up any request from the list. ^^



Sorry I'm terribly late getting back to this, but thanks for the warm welcome! Looking forward to working with you all. :3

I'll get working on something right away~. I go and do the requests that haven't been picked up, I'm guessing?


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 11, 2009)

*Seductress:
*
*
tsunXtsun*:

*Spoiler*: _Avas_ 









Hope you likes, if not just let me know and I can do something different


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 11, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Seductress:
> *
> *
> tsunXtsun*:
> ...



It's great! pek Thank you~!


----------



## Elphaba (Sep 11, 2009)

What kind of request: Set.
Stock: 
Border: Solid
Style: Square
Size: Senior
Extras: For the avatar focus on Naruto's face, and have the sig focus on Sasuke and Hinata.

Thanks much.


----------



## AppleChan (Sep 11, 2009)

Request for Aphrodite or Izumi. 



Avy of Sasuke's face. Text of your choice.
Border: Dotted, or Solid.
Size: 125 x 125 for avy, and for sig, the biggest a sig can be.


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Sep 11, 2009)

hi i was just wondering, and this might sound stupid but im not very computer smart, can you make this bigger?  about 2 to 3 inches bigger wider and taller without losing quality?


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2009)

So, I loved your guys' last set 

I was wondering if you could make an avy/sig set out of this:



Do that shading/transparency thing you guys do (like what's my current set)  Resize it to a junior, and thank you


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Sep 11, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Lucien Lachance:
> 
> *How's this work for ya?
> 
> I went off of an actual old Wanted poster that they have in this random shop around here, minus the bullet hole.



I love you =]

Also, you're in Texas? I'm from Texas, and in texas.


----------



## Merv The Perv (Sep 11, 2009)

What kind of request: Sig set which I'm sharing.
Stock: 
Border: Dotted 
Style: Rounded 
Size: Junior size
Extras: It's going to be a any tone you like.  Add Sex, Blood, and Sweat in dark letters. Maybe a few blood stains.  And, since it's shared, make two avatars, of each of the characters faces.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 11, 2009)

Updated list

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Sen / Aphro - 124
April / Aphro - 124
Kyūbi Naruto / Aphro - 124
koguryo /Izumi- 125
Sima/ Snow Princess  - 125
Zebrahead /Izumi - 125
VampireKnights - 125
ZexionAxel / Izumi - 126
ForteAnly - 126
Milky -126
AppleChan / Izumi - 126
Cubey - 126
Merv The Perv / Izumi - 126

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Izumi (Sep 11, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> Sorry I'm terribly late getting back to this, but thanks for the warm welcome! Looking forward to working with you all. :3
> 
> I'll get working on something right away~. I go and do the requests that haven't been picked up, I'm guessing?



Yep. Make yourself at 'home' too lol. ^^



Itachi_forsaken said:


> hi i was just wondering, and this might sound stupid but im not very computer smart, can you make this bigger?  about 2 to 3 inches bigger wider and taller without losing quality?



Alrighty, how's this? Tell me if it's too big or still too small.





AppleChan said:


> Request for Aphrodite or Izumi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Merv The Perv said:


> What kind of request: Sig set which I'm sharing.
> Stock:
> Border: Dotted
> Style: Rounded
> ...



I'll take these.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 11, 2009)

Updated list

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Sen / Aphro - 124
April / Aphro - 124
Kyūbi Naruto / Aphro - 124
koguryo /Izumi- 125
Sima/ Snow Princess  - 125
Zebrahead /Izumi - 125
VampireKnights - 125
ZexionAxel / Izumi - 126
ForteAnly - 126
Milky/ Michael Lucky -126
AppleChan / Izumi - 126
Cubey - 126
Merv The Perv / Izumi - 126

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 11, 2009)

Milky said:


> What kind of request: Set.
> Stock:
> Border: Solid
> Style: Square
> ...



takin this


----------



## Izumi (Sep 11, 2009)

requests~

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Sen / Aphro - 124
April / Aphro - 124
Kyūbi Naruto / Aphro - 124
koguryo /Izumi- 125
Sima/ Snow Princess  - 125
Zebrahead /Izumi - 125
VampireKnights - 125
ZexionAxel / Izumi - 126
ForteAnly /PandaSage - 126
Milky /Michael -126
AppleChan / Izumi - 126
Cubey - 126
Merv The Perv /Izumi - 126

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 11, 2009)

ForteAnly said:


> Request
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Got ya


----------



## Izumi (Sep 11, 2009)

Added now. :]

EDIT-


*Spoiler*: _koguryo_


----------



## koguryo (Sep 11, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Added now. :]
> 
> EDIT-
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot


----------



## Tuan (Sep 11, 2009)

Aphro you think you could do something with this? 
could use some re touching. and everything else is up to you. just a sig


----------



## Izumi (Sep 11, 2009)

koguryo said:


> Thanks a lot



No problem. 



Tuanie-sama said:


> Aphro you think you could do something with this?
> could use some re touching. and everything else is up to you. just a sig



Princess Lover! 
Where did you find that?


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Sep 11, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Yep. Make yourself at 'home' too lol. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just a little bit bigger please (figured 2 inches would make it bigger than that. SORRY!  thanks for your fast response. heres about the size i would like for it to be. just let me know if you cant make it this big


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 12, 2009)

Sen said:


> Request for Aphrodite
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This was the best i could do hope its ok  








Itachi_forsaken said:


> just a little bit bigger please (figured 2 inches would make it bigger than that. SORRY!  thanks for your fast response. heres about the size i would like for it to be. just let me know if you cant make it this big



This is the best we could do.. somethings with certain effects is kinda harder to keep the quality when making some sigs bigger.



*~Requests Housekeeping~*

April / Aphro - 124
Kyūbi Naruto / Aphro - 124
Sima/ Snow Princess  - 125
Zebrahead /Izumi - 125
VampireKnights - 125
ZexionAxel / Izumi - 126
ForteAnly /PandaSage   - 126
Milky / Michael  -126
AppleChan / Izumi or Aphro - 126
Cubey - 126
Merv The Perv / Izumi - 126

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 12, 2009)

Milky said:


> What kind of request: Set.
> Stock:
> Border: Solid
> Style: Square
> ...



im new so please be gentle 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 12, 2009)

April said:


> *Request for Aphrodite. *
> 
> 
> 
> just a set of this. make it have lots of effects. :3 dotted border, plz. <3


----------



## Rika (Sep 12, 2009)

Avy Requests for Izumi. 


*Spoiler*: __ 














Bright colors for all of them, thanks luvs. Will rep twice.


----------



## Orochimaru (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey guys - 

Avy + Signature request for you ..





Rounded border for the sig, square for the avy. Both solid. Senior size of course. No text. Take my breath away with your creativity. <3


----------



## stardust (Sep 12, 2009)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Hey guys -
> 
> Avy + Signature request for you ..
> 
> ...



I'll go ahead and take this.

Edit; 
*Spoiler*: __ 











Hope you like! :3


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 12, 2009)

Kyūbi Naruto said:


> For Aphrodite Pwease!
> 
> Stock =
> 
> ...


----------



## April (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks! its pretty. <3 Will rep/cred


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 12, 2009)

April said:


> Thanks! its pretty. <3 Will rep/cred



Glad you liked it  

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Sima/ Snow Princess  - 125
Zebrahead /Izumi - 125
VampireKnights - 125
ZexionAxel / Izumi - 126
ForteAnly /PandaSage   - 126
AppleChan / Izumi - 126
Cubey - 126
Merv The Perv / Izumi - 126
Tuanie-sama / Aphro - 127

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Sep 12, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> This is the best we could do.. somethings with certain effects is kinda harder to keep the quality when making some sigs bigger.



sweeet! thats just the right size! thanks so much! already repped will cred!


----------



## Izumi (Sep 12, 2009)

Lol I thought the size I made was kinda nice, but whatever. 
Also please turn off your sig. ^^


----------



## Orochimaru (Sep 12, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> Hope you like! :3



I do. Good job! 

Three NPU reps coming your way.


----------



## Tuan (Sep 12, 2009)

Izumi said:


> No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




found it on one of those anime/hentai shopping website 
*don't ask what i was doing there


----------



## Sen (Sep 12, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> This was the best i could do hope its ok
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That looks perfect, thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Sep 12, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> im new so please be gentle
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Looks great, but any chance I could have it with no effects not such a thick white border? Sorry if that's an issue...


----------



## stardust (Sep 12, 2009)

Orochimaru said:


> I do. Good job!
> 
> Three NPU reps coming your way.



I'm glad that you like it! :3

And thank you most kindly.


----------



## Izumi (Sep 12, 2009)

Got some requests done now~ :3


*Spoiler*: _Zebrahead_ 



I made you two GIF avas, but since you're a junior I don't know whether it's off-limits, or too big in other words, so I also made you a Brook ava. ^^









*Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_ 











*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Sima/ Snow Princess  - 125
VampireKnights - 125
ForteAnly /PandaSage   - 126
AppleChan / Izumi - 126
Cubey - 126
Merv the Perv / Izumi - 126
Tuanie-sama / Aphro - 127
Rika /Izumi - 127

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 12, 2009)

ForteAnly said:


> Request
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Alrighty, sorry about the wait, been packing. 




Hope you like


----------



## Maris (Sep 12, 2009)

Hai guys

Requesting 2 sigs 

Junior size

Stock 1 - a transparency

Stock 2 - Dotted border. Work your magic with the effects

Thanks


----------



## Izumi (Sep 12, 2009)

^ Will take that. :ho

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Sima/ Snow Princess  - 125
VampireKnights - 125
AppleChan / Izumi - 126
Cubey - 126
Merv the Perv / Izumi - 126
Tuanie-sama / Aphro - 127
Rika /Izumi - 127
Maris /Izumi - 128

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 12, 2009)

VampireKnights said:


> A Junior and *Senior* Set.
> 
> Stockroof
> 
> Please change the whole background.I do not like the background. Make it awesome please.




I'll take you as my last req before I go on my trip


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah Izumi junior members can have gifs as avies as long as it 100mb's or below

updated list

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Sima/ Snow Princess  - 125
VampireKnights / PandaSage - 125
AppleChan / Izumi - 126
Cubey - 126
Merv The Perv / Izumi - 126
Maris / Izumi - 128

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 12, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Got some requests done now~ :3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Zebrahead_
> ...



I love it! Definatly what I wanted...  I'll have to check with a mod on what I can use, but i'll keep the gif on backup for a later time if I can't use it yet. 

I'll be back to honor 2k after awhile!


----------



## KohZa (Sep 12, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_


once again a very nice work from you .thx again izumi


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 12, 2009)

Milky said:


> Looks great, but any chance I could have it with no effects not such a thick white border? Sorry if that's an issue...




*Spoiler*: _set_


----------



## Elphaba (Sep 12, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> *Spoiler*: _set_



Absolutely wonderful, thank you so much.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 12, 2009)

your welcome XD


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 12, 2009)

Request for set

Stock-http://gelbooru.com/index.php?page=post&s=view&id=492963

Avatar of the guy's face and pointing at the top, with a thin black border.

Transparent signature resized to max signature size.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ForteAnly (Sep 12, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> Alrighty, sorry about the wait, been packing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks it's awesome. +rep


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 13, 2009)

Akainu said:


> Avatar
> Stock:
> Size: 125x125
> border: single line
> ...



taking this


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 13, 2009)

Cubey said:


> So, I loved your guys' last set
> 
> I was wondering if you could make an avy/sig set out of this:
> 
> ...



taking this


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 13, 2009)

grabbing this


----------



## Tuan (Sep 13, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Yeah Izumi junior members can have gifs as avies as long as it 100mb's or below
> 
> updated list
> 
> ...



*cough cough  -127


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 13, 2009)

VampireKnights said:


> A Junior and *Senior* Set.
> 
> Stock:here
> 
> Please change the whole background.I do not like the background. Make it awesome please.





*Spoiler*: _Avas_ 








*Spoiler*: _Sigs_ 








Hope you like


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 13, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> *cough cough  -127



Was already working on yours...i realized i skipped it and started working on it.



*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Sima/ Snow Princess  - 125
AppleChan / Izumi - 126
Cubey / Micahel - 126
Merv The Perv / Izumi - 126
Maris / Izumi - 128
Sephiroth - 128
Akainu / Michael - 128

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Tuan (Sep 13, 2009)

oh i see ^
and >=] muwhahaha i love what you did to it! 
i love you! >.< 

rep + cred


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 13, 2009)

Cubey said:


> So, I loved your guys' last set
> 
> I was wondering if you could make an avy/sig set out of this:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 13, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Spoiler*: _Avas_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its insanely awesome. Better than the last time you did my request at your shop. So thx alot. Repped.


----------



## GlazedIce (Sep 13, 2009)

What kind of request: Sig set please. 

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Border: None. 
Style: Rounded. 
Size: A junior I think. 
Extras: Mehh.. do anything you like. I don't mind if you get rid of anything or add anything extra. 


Thank youu. <3


----------



## stardust (Sep 13, 2009)

GlazedIce said:


> What kind of request: Sig set please.
> 
> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'll go ahead and take this~.

Edit;    



Hope you like! :3


----------



## GlazedIce (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh my, it's beautiful, and done so quickly. 

I love ittt ~

Repping + Crediting. Thank you verrrrryyyy muchh!


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


>



OMG Thanks!  Its beautiful! I love it!


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 13, 2009)

Request set.

* Changing stock if you don't mind.*

Please take off the letters, i'll credit the artist with permission.

Effects and bodders up with you.
Thank you


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 13, 2009)

What kind of request: Set
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Style: Square
Size: 125x125, and maybe a 150x150 for later use too 
Extras: I don't have any specific requests  No text is necessary.

Thank you <33


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 13, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> oh i see ^
> and >=] muwhahaha i love what you did to it!
> i love you! >.<
> 
> rep + cred





Kyūbi Naruto said:


> OMG Thanks!  Its beautiful! I love it!



Glad you guys liked it  

Updated list

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Sima/ Snow Princess  - 125
AppleChan / Izumi - 126
Merv The Perv / Izumi - 126
Maris / Izumi - 128
Sephiroth - 128
Akainu / Michael - 128
?Rinoa? - 129
tsunXtsun - 129

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Izumi (Sep 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _AppleChan_ 









*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Sima/ Snow Princess  - 125
Merv The Perv / Izumi - 126
Maris / Izumi - 128
Sephiroth - 128
Akainu / Michael - 128
•Rinoa• - 129
tsunXtsun - 129

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## AppleChan (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Izumi!!! It's beautiful!  Will rep and credit!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 14, 2009)

Akainu said:


> Avatar
> Stock:
> Size: 125x125
> border: single line
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 14, 2009)

A *senior* set since the ava will be resized to junior

[/url]
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Luna, Grrblt, Merlin, Kilowog, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Spy_Smasher, Hiroshi, Chainer, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Distracted, Green Lantern, Geg, e-nat, Naruko, JediJaina, Para, destroy_musick, Serp, Aphrodite, EvilMoogle, Keollyn, sel, Kamen Rider Ryoma, Jello Biafra, AestheticizeAnalog, Yondaime, Reznor, Azure Flame Kite, Memos, StrawHat4Life, Naruto

Posted by:


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 14, 2009)

I changed my stock...i hope it's not a problem.


----------



## ssjhaider (Sep 14, 2009)

Since my last stock didn't work out, could you use this to make a set?

Senior Size please. 



With a matching Avatar I guess.


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 14, 2009)

VampireKnights said:


> A *senior* set since the ava will be resized to junior
> 
> Here is a video you might like,
> 
> ...



I found internet for a couple of days, so I'll work on yours if I have time later.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Sep 14, 2009)

Aphrodite:

Stock:

Can you replace the back round with the night time effect with the sparkly stars plz? for both sig and avy   

Size = Senior
Text = My Forum name only on Sig 
Border = Solid
Style = Rounded


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 14, 2009)

makeoutparadise2 said:


> Aphrodite:
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Do you think you could give me a bigger pic?


----------



## Hawkeyes (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey, this request is unique in the fact that it is mostly complete but needs some tweeking. This signature:


Is missing a few panels. I was hoping you could add them in there. Here is a link to the page with the panels. 

The last panel I have is the top left panel on the page. If you could add in the rest of the panels on that page, that would be fantastic. There is a 1 second time between each panel.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 15, 2009)

Request for izumi! 

first of all thx for you previous work on my request .now i wanted to request you to make a senior set out of this pic. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Click Here To More Information*




Ava:if possible,can you make a flash between the 3 character.if you can't then just make a normal one. 

Sig.i want it to be pretty and can you add my user name in it?thx . 

use your amazing talent to make the pic awesome .take your time doing this .


----------



## makeoutparadise (Sep 15, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Do you think you could give me a bigger pic?





Better?


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 15, 2009)

makeoutparadise2 said:


> Better?



Yep that will be much easier to work with.. thanks


----------



## Izumi (Sep 15, 2009)

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Sima/ Snow Princess  - 125
Merv The Perv / Izumi - 126
Sephiroth - 128
?Rinoa? - 129
tsunXtsun - 129
VampireKnighs /Panda - 129
ssjhaider - 129
makeoutparadise2 /Aphro - 130
Samurai - 130
ZexionAxel /Izumi - 130

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## AppleChan (Sep 15, 2009)

Can I request for three banners?  If not, then only do the first image please.

 A rectangle shape for the banner. Maybe it going up to Sasuke's face, then _The Uke Sasuke FC_ appears next to his face? 





For the other two, if I can request three, go crazy with it. Just make sure the words _The Uke Sasuke FC_ appears on it too.  I can wait for this. Thank you!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 15, 2009)

Samurai said:


> Hey, this request is unique in the fact that it is mostly complete but needs some tweeking. This signature:
> 
> 
> Is missing a few panels. I was hoping you could add them in there. Here is a link to the page with the panels.
> ...



will do


----------



## Izumi (Sep 15, 2009)

AppleChan said:


> Can I request for three banners? /ano If not, then only do the first image please.
> 
> A rectangle shape for the banner. Maybe it going up to Sasuke's face, then _The Uke Sasuke FC_ appears next to his face?
> 
> ...





Michael Lucky said:


> will do



turn off your sig, yo. 





*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Sima/ Snow Princess  - 125
Merv The Perv / Izumi - 126
Sephiroth - 128
•Rinoa• - 129
tsunXtsun - 129
VampireKnighs /Panda - 129
ssjhaider - 129
makeoutparadise2 /Aphro - 130
Samurai /Michael - 130
ZexionAxel /Izumi - 130
AppleChan /Izumi - 130

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 15, 2009)

sorry, I forgot, lol 



Samurai said:


> Hey, this request is unique in the fact that it is mostly complete but needs some tweeking. This signature:
> 
> 
> Is missing a few panels. I was hoping you could add them in there. Here is a link to the page with the panels.
> ...


----------



## Hawkeyes (Sep 15, 2009)

I think the part where kizaru kicks Drake is out of order.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 15, 2009)

my bad, forgot its japanese, lol


----------



## Hawkeyes (Sep 15, 2009)

Great, amazing work. Will rep when this dumb ass 24 hour rep ban is off.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 15, 2009)

lol ok man, your welcome


----------



## Watchman (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi, was recommended to come here by a friend:

Stock: 

Avatar + Signature:

Avatar: With the face as a centre, however much you think is appropriate for a Senior Member's Avatar

Signature: As much of the image as possible, for a Senior Member, plz.

Rounded, please. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sima (Sep 15, 2009)

Not to be a bother, but I requested sometime ago, and it hasn't been made...is there a problem? no rush, just checking on it.


----------



## Mαri (Sep 15, 2009)

*Request for Aphrodite*
What kind of request: Set + Ava
Border: Dotted border for ava
Style: *Transparency* Ava and set
Size: *Senior Size* 
Extras: Just do whatever you need to 

Thanks in advance pek


----------



## Purchase (Sep 15, 2009)

♥ Template: ♥
What kind of request: Sig set 
Stock: 
Border: Dotted 
Style: Square
Size: Senior size


----------



## Izumi (Sep 15, 2009)

Sima said:


> Not to be a bother, but I requested sometime ago, and it hasn't been made...is there a problem? no rush, just checking on it.



Snow Princess is supposed to be doing it if you check the list.
But I wonder why she hasn't had it done yet. I'll ask her. ;<

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Sima/ Snow Princess  - 125
Merv The Perv / Izumi - 126
Sephiroth - 128
?Rinoa? - 129
tsunXtsun - 129
VampireKnighs /Panda - 129
ssjhaider - 129
makeoutparadise2 /Aphro - 130
ZexionAxel /Izumi - 130
AppleChan /Izumi - 130
Watchman - 130
Mariko-Chan /Aphro - 130
Purchase - 130

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 15, 2009)

Purchase said:


> ♥ Template: ♥
> What kind of request: Sig set
> Stock:
> Border: Dotted
> ...



will do


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey got this set from panda a while ago and I was wondering if you can make it so he's not so orange 
<--- avi


----------



## Hawkeyes (Sep 15, 2009)

Back for another unique request. This website here:
iPhone Ringtone Maker

Has a gallery of Kanye West Meme's, and I was hoping you could make a animated sig of as many Meme's that would fit in the limits, with a 5 second time in between. No need to rush this.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 15, 2009)

Purchase said:


> ♥ Template: ♥
> What kind of request: Sig set
> Stock:
> Border: Dotted
> ...



first ever dotted border sig I made 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 16, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Request for set
> 
> Stock-http://gelbooru.com/index.php?page=post&s=view&id=492963
> 
> ...



Here ya go






Toru Hidaka said:


> Hey got this set from panda a while ago and I was wondering if you can make it so he's not so orange
> <--- avi



Here ya go 
although to me he looked good orange  




*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Sima/ Snow Princess - 125
Merv The Perv / Izumi - 126
•Rinoa• - 129
tsunXtsun - 129
VampireKnighs /Panda - 129
ssjhaider - 129
makeoutparadise2 /Aphro - 130
ZexionAxel /Izumi - 130
AppleChan /Izumi - 130
Watchman - 130
Mariko-Chan /Aphro - 130
Samurai - 131

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## FoxxyKat (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi! May some gorgeous soul hook me up w/ a set using this pic:



Avy: 150x150
Sig: Whatev.
Words: Foxxy
Effects: Something pretty.

Thank you!


----------



## Tuan (Sep 16, 2009)

nvm about the banner request. more imporent request >.<

so i drew this up on photoshop, but i kinda suck at adding details in.

as you can see is kinda plain right.

*Spoiler*: __ 







and this is the original drawing. could you add details to the blade and the two flag? make it shiny? xD lol also could you try to add sun and the moon? :/ i try but i failed. 











edit: new idea...is it possible if you could just vector the original drawing? O_o would that be faster? and change the text color in the sword to like pink/purple to make it stand out more?


----------



## Ayana (Sep 16, 2009)

Avatar: 150 x 150
Sig: transparent for a senior member
Stock: 
And add this text: "My lovely angel"


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Sep 16, 2009)

Stock: 
Avy & Sig Set 
Style: square
border: you decide 
text: Lee Ji Woo
size: junior

ty in advance =))


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 16, 2009)

I apologize, I have to give up Vampire's req. 
Between unpacking from driving here, and re-packing for the trip, I's not had the time to do it. I'll make it up when I get back thoughs.


----------



## Red (Sep 16, 2009)

Gif set request for whoever:

Avy: 0:46-0:47
Size: 150 X 200

Set: 1:08 - 1:13
Size: Largest possible for a siggy of that time length.

Link: Naruto Chapter 464 Predictions Thread


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 16, 2009)

FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon said:


> Stock:
> Avy & Sig Set
> Style: square
> border: you decide
> ...



I will do this one and Foxxycat



PandaSage said:


> I apologize, I have to give up Vampire's req.
> Between unpacking from driving here, and re-packing for the trip, I's not had the time to do it. I'll make it up when I get back thoughs.



its fine


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 16, 2009)

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Sima/ Snow Princess - 125
Merv The Perv / Izumi - 126
•Rinoa• - 129
tsunXtsun - 129
VampireKnighs - 129
ssjhaider - 129
makeoutparadise2 /Aphro - 130
Samurai - 130
ZexionAxel /Izumi - 130
AppleChan /Izumi - 130
Watchman - 130
Mariko-Chan /Aphro - 130
FoxxyKat / Aphro - 131
Tuanie-sama / Aphro - 131
Ayana - 131
FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon / Aphro - 131
Red / Michael - 131

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Izumi (Sep 16, 2009)

sorry this took so long.. 


*Spoiler*: _Merv The Perv_ 



Love the stock~


----------



## Merv The Perv (Sep 16, 2009)

Izumi said:


> sorry this took so long..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Merv The Perv_
> ...




THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 16, 2009)

Samurai said:


> Back for another unique request. This website here:
> Rika rejected you Kane
> 
> Has a gallery of Kanye West Meme's, and I was hoping you could make a animated sig of as many Meme's that would fit in the limits, with a 5 second time in between. No need to rush this.





Red said:


> Gif set request for whoever:
> 
> Avy: 0:46-0:47
> Size: 150 X 200
> ...



im gonna see what I can do


----------



## Tuan (Sep 16, 2009)

updated request aphro


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Sep 17, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Here ya go
> although to me he looked good orange



Haha you might be right  but thank you <3 

+rep


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 17, 2009)

Ugh i got two requests done then my ps froze and messed up on me halfway through making the other set and i am furious right now cause i didnt have time to freaking save it.. so im gonna go lay down and come back in a little while and finish some more. Sorry its taking a while guys but i have a lot of stuff on my plate.



•Rinoa• said:


> Request set
> 
> * Changing stock if you don't mind.*
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 











tsunXtsun said:


> What kind of request: Set
> Stock:
> Border: Dotted
> Style: Square
> ...





*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 











Tuanie-sama said:


> updated request aphro



ok



Toru Hidaka said:


> Haha you might be right.. but thank you <3
> 
> +rep



Your welcome  XD

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Sima/ Snow Princess - 125
VampireKnighs - 129
ssjhaider - 129
makeoutparadise2 /Aphro - 130
Samurai/ Michael - 130
ZexionAxel /Izumi - 130
AppleChan /Izumi - 130
Watchman - 130
Mariko-Chan /Aphro - 130
FoxxyKat / Aphro - 131
Tuanie-sama / Aphro - 131
Ayana - 131
FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon / Aphro - 131
Red / Michael - 131

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll do Watchman 



Sima said:


> Request<3
> 
> Avy; Centered around there faces, 150x150, dotted border.
> 
> Sig; make it smaller, I don't like big sigs, and whatever effects you see fit.



*Spoiler*: _here you go_ 












Edit:



Watchman said:


> Hi, was recommended to come here by a friend:
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _finished_


----------



## Sima (Sep 17, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _here you go_



Thanks so much<3 looks great.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 17, 2009)

Samurai said:


> Back for another unique request. This website here:
> Link removed
> 
> Has a gallery of Kanye West Meme's, and I was hoping you could make a animated sig of as many Meme's that would fit in the limits, with a 5 second time in between. No need to rush this.







Red said:


> Gif set request for whoever:
> 
> Avy: 0:46-0:47
> Size: 150 X 200
> ...


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 17, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Ugh i got two requests done then my ps froze and messed up on me halfway through making the other set and i am furious right now cause i didnt have time to freaking save it.. so im gonna go lay down and come back in a little while and finish some more. Sorry its taking a while guys but i have a lot of stuff on my plate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooops that sucks, when the ps or pc froze without we have time to save a work...


They look awesome as always Aphrodite, thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Hawkeyes (Sep 17, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


>



Great job, REP +


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 17, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much pek Will rep & cred.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Sep 17, 2009)

l was wondering if someone could combine these 2 characters. l would like temari's head on tsunade's body. Can you change the bottom to pig tails to long hair but keeping the top 2. also if you can make it look natural. lf you need to change the blond color to blend it thats ok aslong as its blond. lf you can give her fans. l'd be so grateful to whoever deos this. 

Read

Read


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 18, 2009)

FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon said:


> Stock:
> Avy & Sig Set
> Style: square
> border: you decide
> ...



will do


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 18, 2009)

VampireKnights said:


> Its insanely awesome. Better than the last time you did my request at your shop. So thx alot. Repped.








ssjhaider said:


> Since my last stock didn't work out, could you use this to make a set?
> 
> Senior Size please.
> 
> ...






*~Requests Housekeeping~*

makeoutparadise2 /Aphro - 130
ZexionAxel /Izumi - 130
AppleChan /Izumi - 130
Mariko-Chan /Aphro - 130
FoxxyKat / Aphro - 131
Tuanie-sama / Aphro - 131
Ayana - 131
Senbonzakura - 132  we can try thats all i can promise

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey, I have a request;



Can I get the four guys on the left transparent from the rest of the image for a sig? maybe add a little colour effect or something too, if it's possible.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Sep 18, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> will do



Wow, it looks great ^^ tyvm


----------



## Izumi (Sep 18, 2009)

Senbonzakura said:


> l was wondering if someone could combine these 2 characters. l would like temari's head on tsunade's body. Can you change the bottom to pig tails to long hair but keeping the top 2. also if you can make it look natural. lf you need to change the blond color to blend it thats ok aslong as its blond. lf you can give her fans. l'd be so grateful to whoever deos this.
> 
> migukuni
> 
> migukuni



what a complicated request. 




ZexionAxel said:


> Request for izumi!
> 
> first of all thx for you previous work on my request /nod.now i wanted to request you to make a senior set out of this pic.
> 
> ...





AppleChan said:


> Can I request for three banners? /ano If not, then only do the first image please.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_ 



Here ya go. Nice stock btw. :3










*Spoiler*: _AppleChan_ 



Sorry I couldn't make three banners. When I ended the first one after saving it suddenly it screwed up like .. 
So sorry, hope ya like this one.









Sasuke said:


> Hey, I have a request;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Taking this. :]

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

makeoutparadise2 /Aphro - 130
Mariko-Chan /Aphro - 130
FoxxyKat / Aphro - 131
Tuanie-sama / Aphro - 131
Ayana - 131
Senbonzakura - 132  we can try thats all i can promise
Sasuke /Izumi - 132

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 18, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> *~Requests Housekeeping~*
> 
> makeoutparadise2 /Aphro - 130
> ZexionAxel /Izumi - 130
> ...


Awesome. Repped


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 18, 2009)

A *Senior* Set Request.

Downloads.

Solid than dotted border for ava please


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 18, 2009)

Ok sorry to do this guys but i have to update the rules about requests and its starting now so any request after this post will have to follow the new rule.. also more rules may change in the future.

*Update*


Aphrodite said:


> 6.Must wait at least *3 days* before requesting again, we want to be fair to everyone who makes a request.



So now you have to wait 3 days to request again cause im not going to lie its annoying when requests are made before the other requests are even worn and just posted. So i may have to change more rules in the future.​


----------



## Izumi (Sep 18, 2009)

Another good rule. Of course well you are a mod. 
Can you also request for junior sets, VK? You're not a senior yknow.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Sep 18, 2009)

Senior set request :3  Transparent-sort of sig. Size you think looks good. I like dotted border avies, and nothing too pink


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 18, 2009)

_Ava,_

_Pic:_

_Please use Kankurou's face and upper body, nothing real specific for it just make it dark and brooding kinda._

_Size: Senior member size._

_Sig,_

_Pics:_



_Please use the Kankurou and Sasori panels, if you could place the first panel over the other, cut it as neccesary and like the ava make it kind dark and brooding/badass._

_Size: Senior member size._


_I know this is a big request but anyone who does this has my eternal gratitude._


----------



## KohZa (Sep 18, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go. Nice stock btw. :3


wow awesome just like i expected .thx again for your awesome work :ho.


----------



## Mish (Sep 18, 2009)

izzyisozaki said:


> Senior set request :3  Transparent-sort of sig. Size you think looks good. I like dotted border avies, and nothing too pink



I'll do Izzy's


----------



## AppleChan (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks Izumi, and it's alright. pek I love it, and your work is awesome like always.


----------



## Metaro (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello I would like an avatar and signature of this fan art


*Spoiler*: __ 




Colors, size and effecs  as you like

Whatever of these




Thank you so much (:


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 18, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Another good rule. Of course well you are a mod.
> Can you also request for junior sets, VK? You're not a senior yknow.


I want a Senior Set on another forum. Anyways, the senior will be resized to Junior


----------



## Izumi (Sep 18, 2009)

Samurai said:


> Haha, I keep coming back the next day.
> Avatar request, Junior Size. Mihawk's face, cut the words out.
> 
> 
> Do one with just plain border and no effects, and a few options with some effects. Very much appreciated. Again, no rush.





Aphrodite said:


> 6.Must wait at least *3 days* before requesting again, we want to be fair to everyone who makes a request.



Read the rules. 



ZexionAxel said:


> wow awesome just like i expected /iria.thx again for your awesome work /ho.





AppleChan said:


> Thanks Izumi, and it's alright. pek I love it, and your work is awesome like always. /iria



Glad you guys like it. 



FlyingLeaf said:


> Hello I would like an avatar and signature of this fan art
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'll take this.



VampireKnights said:


> I want a Senior Set on another forum. Anyways, the senior will be resized to Junior



But it'll look ugly, like the border on your avatar.


----------



## Izumi (Sep 18, 2009)

*Requests~*

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

makeoutparadise2 /Aphro - 130
Mariko-Chan /Aphro - 130
FoxxyKat / Aphro - 131
Tuanie-sama / Aphro - 131
Ayana - 131
Senbonzakura - 132  we can try thats all i can promise
Sasuke /Izumi - 132
izzyisozaki /Mish - 132
Cabbage Cabrera - 132
FlyingLeaf /Izumi - 133

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 18, 2009)

FlyingLeaf said:


> Hello I would like an avatar and signature of this fan art
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



will do


----------



## Izumi (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm doing that, Michael.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 18, 2009)

lol ok 

this one then 



FoxxyKat said:


> Hi! May some gorgeous soul hook me up w/ a set using this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will do


----------



## Izumi (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm not too sure I think Aphro's doing that. D:
And turn off your sig.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 18, 2009)

Nope told him he could have it.. is share mine with him if they dont request me


----------



## Izumi (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh alright then. 


*Spoiler*: _Sasuke_ 



Did some without effects in case you hate the one with 'em. 








*~Requests Housekeeping~*

makeoutparadise2 /Aphro - 130
Mariko-Chan /Aphro - 130
FoxxyKat / Michael - 131
Tuanie-sama / Aphro - 131
Ayana - 131
Senbonzakura - 132  we can try thats all i can promise
izzyisozaki /Mish - 132
Cabbage Cabrera - 132
FlyingLeaf /Izumi - 133

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm back...

Set please.
Cut off the black frames and the sig, please.
Effects and borders up to you.
Thank you so much!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 19, 2009)

Izumi said:


> I'm not too sure I think Aphro's doing that. D:
> And turn off your sig.



sorry bout that



Aphrodite said:


> Nope told him he could have it.. is share mine with him if they dont request me





Izumi said:


> Oh alright then.



yeah, lol



?Rinoa? said:


> I'm back...
> 
> Set please.
> Cutt off the black frames and the sig, please.
> ...



i'll see what I can do



FoxxyKat said:


> Hi! May some gorgeous soul hook me up w/ a set using this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alexandritee (Sep 19, 2009)

set please 



junior limitations. i don't mind who takes this one. anything about this request is optional - just don't change the original image _too_ much.

thank you


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 19, 2009)

taking that, but im sleepy so imma do it when I wake up



•Rinoa• said:


> I'm back...
> 
> Set please.
> Cutt off the black frames and the sig, please.
> ...


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 19, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> taking that, but im sleepy so imma do it when I wake up



Looks awesome Michael Lucky , but could you make the sig a little bigger, please?!
When you wake up?! Thank you. 
+reps


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 19, 2009)

lol ok



Alexandritee said:


> set please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, did it anyway


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alexandritee (Sep 19, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> lol ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hoshit thats amazing
and fast

+reps


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 19, 2009)

Avatar Request
Size: 150x200
Stock:

Squalo only(Guy on the right). Just make it look awesome. If it's not too much trouble could you do one version with the text "Squalo" on it and one without?

kthnx.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 19, 2009)

taking that



•Rinoa• said:


> Looks awesome Michael Lucky , but could you make the sig a little bigger, please?!
> When you wake up?! Thank you.
> +reps



made 2 versions


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 19, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Oh alright then.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sasuke_
> ...



Urm..What about me ? Must I wait for 3 days ? If I need to, then well. If I dun need to, I would like Michael to do my request


----------



## Izumi (Sep 19, 2009)

VampireKnights said:


> Urm..What about me ? Must I wait for 3 days ? If I need to, then well. If I dun need to, I would like Michael to do my request



Yep ya do. ;3

And holy shit, Michael, you are fast!


----------



## Damaris (Sep 19, 2009)

Request for: Izumi
Size: Junior
Effects: I'd like a transparent sig and avy set of this girl with any effects as you see fit.
Please: And thank you. pek


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 19, 2009)

loool, thanks Izumi 



Roka said:


> Avatar Request
> Size: 150x200
> Stock:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 19, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> loool, thanks Izumi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rep and I'll make sure to cred when I use it.


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 19, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> taking that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WoW looks really amazing , thank you Michael.

I'll rep you again ASAP.


----------



## Izumi (Sep 19, 2009)

Marina said:


> Request for: Izumi
> Size: Junior
> Effects: I'd like a transparent sig and avy set of this girl with any effects as you see fit.
> Please: And thank you. pek



Will do. 



Michael Lucky said:


> loool, thanks Izumi



No problem. :3


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 20, 2009)

Set request 



A 125x125 avatar please, and a 150x150 one for later use. :>
For the sig, do any effects you like, no text necessary.


----------



## Mai (Sep 20, 2009)

Animation request please 
Stock.

150x150 Avatar:
1:05-1:08
Signature (size is up to you):
1:14-1:17

double border~
Thanks~


----------



## Izumi (Sep 20, 2009)

tsunXtsun said:


> Set request
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take this.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry its taking so long guys but i am really busy  



makeoutparadise2 said:


> Aphrodite:
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...







Mariko-Chan said:


> *Request for Aphrodite*
> What kind of request: Set + Ava
> Border: Dotted border for ava
> Style: *Transparency* Ava and set
> ...





Will do more tomorrow gotta go to bed right now

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Tuanie-sama / Aphro - 131
Ayana / Aphro - 131
Senbonzakura - 132  we can try thats all i can promise
VampireKnights/Michael - 132
izzyisozaki / Mish - 132
Cabbage Cabrera - 132
FlyingLeaf / Izumi - 133
Marina / Izumi - 134
tsunXtsun/ Izumi - 134
Mai / Michael - 134

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 20, 2009)

Request for set.

Signature

Stock-http://acidwing.deviantart.com/art/Rampage-beast-mode-colors-29596148

Traparency and resize to fit within 550x500

Avatar

Stock-http://fc02.deviantart.com/fs26/f/2008/157/b/b/Save_Yourself_by_scaleblade.jpg

150x150 with a black and white border

Thanks in advance.


----------



## stardust (Sep 20, 2009)

Mai said:


> Animation request please
> Stock.
> 
> 150x150 Avatar:
> ...



Someone else wants an Evatrice avatar?


----------



## Mαri (Sep 20, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Sorry its taking so long guys but i am really busy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Aphrodite! 

Awesome work as usual  .


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Sep 20, 2009)

Soo...


Using this image

as a background, could you make an Icon(No Bigger than the provided image) with the words in pretty letters "Wisemen"
Please, make it look official and nice.


*Spoiler*: _ Overview_ 



Hello, Chaps.
I've decided to make a new group called "The Wisemen"
It is a philosophers group which will cover things such as, aesthetics, metaphysics, political, logic, ethics, and so on.
It is a work in progress, but I've decided to publicly start here, in the Graphics section.
I have nothing in mind, other than the Forum Section Logo being a small picture (transparent) picture of Aristotle.
Please, feel free to use your imaginations.
Thank you in advance




NOTE: This is not a set.


----------



## Izumi (Sep 20, 2009)

Signatures should be turned off, please..  I could explode one day.


Sorry requests are done late. Eid Mubarak is here so I'm damn busy. 

*Spoiler*: _FlyingLeaf_ 



Hope ya like this~


----------



## FoxxyKat (Sep 20, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> *Spoiler*: __


pekMe likey very much!


----------



## AndrewRogue (Sep 21, 2009)

_Avatar Request_​
Image: same image different sizes, only ones i could find, use whichever you want.


Size: 125X125 

Borders: if applicable yes, black or/and white. whatever looks good.

Text: none.

Effects: none.







Thank you.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 21, 2009)

Senior-sized set, I'd like an avatar of Simon/Johnny.


----------



## AppleChan (Sep 21, 2009)

Banner Request.  



Do whatever you want with it, but I'd like it to say: Sasuke then scrambled to Uke ass (the words scrambled up to that word.) And then, _The Uke Sasuke FC_ appears on it afterwards.


----------



## Metaro (Sep 21, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Signatures should be turned off, please..  I could explode one day.
> 
> 
> Sorry requests are done late. Eid Mubarak is here so I'm damn busy.
> ...



It's perfect Thank you so much and Have good luck


----------



## Yoona (Sep 21, 2009)

May I get a sig please?

It's a bit big


Junior size.
Effects - Nothing specific

Text - If it is possible remove the Halibel and replace it my username. 

Thanks.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 21, 2009)

Banner request.



*Size:* 930x300

*Text:* Bump's Wonderland


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 21, 2009)

What kind of request: sig and avatar
Stock: 
for avatar


for sig


Border: Dotted
Style: Rounded 
Size:150x150


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 21, 2009)

ok guys i am going to try and get some requests done today. Im having to move my stuff from my ohter computer to my old computer and its going to take a while cause i have a buttload of stuff to move so please be patient. 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Tuanie-sama / Aphro - 131
Ayana / Aphro - 131
Senbonzakura - 132  we can try thats all i can promise
VampireKnights/Michael - 132
izzyisozaki / Mish - 132
Cabbage Cabrera - 132
Marina / Izumi - 134
tsunXtsun/ Izumi - 134
Mai / Michael - 134
Sephiroth - 134
Lucien Lachance - 134
uchiha-clan - 134
battlerek - 134
AppleChan - 134
Tia Harribel - 135
Darth Nihilus - 135
Kool-Aid - 135

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 21, 2009)

Stock

Requesting a set:

Junior size, square.

I'd like the ava to be of Naruto and 1010's face. Perhaps add some bluish color effect to it. Whatever you think could make it a bit darker would be great anyway.

You can also shave a little extra off the sides to make it smaller if needed(so it can sit to the right side with the left clear).

Ty!


----------



## Misha (Sep 21, 2009)

Requesting 

I would like a regular member avi and sig of this


Feel free to do whatever you wish, just not transparent


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 22, 2009)

Im still moving and collecting stuff so its going to take longer then i thought but if i cant get requests done tonight i will make sure to do what i can tomorrow.  

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Tuanie-sama / Aphro - 131
Ayana / Aphro - 131
Senbonzakura - 132  we can try thats all i can promise
VampireKnights/Michael - 132
izzyisozaki / Mish - 132
Cabbage Cabrera - 132
Marina / Izumi - 134
tsunXtsun/ Izumi - 134
Mai / Michael - 134
Sephiroth - 134
Lucien Lachance - 134
uchiha-clan - 134
battlerek - 134
AppleChan - 134
Tia Harribel - 135
Darth Nihilus - 135
Kool-Aid - 135
Zebrahead - 135
Misha - 135

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Izumi (Sep 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Marina_ 



Not good at trans.. But hope ya like. ;3








AppleChan said:


> Banner Request.
> 
> 
> 
> Do whatever you want with it, but I'd like it to say: Sasuke then scrambled to Uke ass (the words scrambled up to that word.) And then, _The Uke Sasuke FC_ appears on it afterwards.





Misha said:


> Requesting
> 
> I would like a regular member avi and sig of this
> 
> ...



Taking. 



Aphrodite said:


> Im still moving and collecting stuff so its going to take longer then i thought but if i cant get requests done tonight i will make sure to do what i can tomorrow.



'S alright, Aphro. I'm here. even tho I'm damn busy myself  

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Tuanie-sama / Aphro - 131
Ayana / Aphro - 131
Senbonzakura - 132  we can try thats all i can promise
VampireKnights/Michael - 132
izzyisozaki / Mish - 132
Cabbage Cabrera - 132
tsunXtsun/ Izumi - 134
Mai / Michael - 134
Sephiroth - 134
Lucien Lachance - 134
uchiha-clan - 134
battlerek - 134
AppleChan /Izumi - 134
Tia Harribel - 135
Darth Nihilus - 135
Kool-Aid - 135
Zebrahead - 135
Misha /Izumi - 135

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Damaris (Sep 22, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Marina_
> 
> 
> 
> Not good at trans.. But hope ya like. ;3



Not good at trans my ass! 

This is gorgeous! Thank you so much. pek


----------



## Izumi (Sep 22, 2009)

Glad you like it.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 22, 2009)

Mai said:


> Animation request please
> Stock.
> 
> 150x150 Avatar:
> ...



sorry it took a while, I been very inactive lately 

anyway here they are


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 22, 2009)

VampireKnights said:


> A *Senior* Set Request.
> 
> if this picture is a moving gif.
> 
> Solid than dotted border for ava please





Zebrahead said:


> Stock
> 
> Requesting a set:
> 
> ...





Kool-Aid said:


> What kind of request: sig and avatar
> Stock:
> for avatar
> 
> ...





Tia Harribel said:


> May I get a sig please?
> 
> It's a bit big
> 
> ...



mine


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 22, 2009)

Zebrahead


*Spoiler*: __ 



might seem too much effects, but im not sure, just tell me if you want it changed





thats it for now, too sleepy, cya all


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 22, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> Zebrahead
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nope it's great! 

I thank you, good sir.


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 22, 2009)

Can I request a set, please? 




*Size*: Senior Avatar and set dimensions are up to you 
*Border*: Anything 
*Set*: Do what you think looks good. You're the experts! 
And I would like the quote, "Even Gods need Guardian Angels" in the set, replacing the original words in the original stock. If it isn't too much already, you can put my username in the set too.  
*Avatar*: Anything that'll go with the set. And for text, 'KidXMaka'

Please and thank you!!!!


----------



## Mαri (Sep 22, 2009)

Back again :ho .

What kind of request: Set + Ava
Border: Dotted border for ava
Style: Transparency for ava + set
Size: Senior Size
Extras: Make her eyes and hair color pop  .

Thank you  .

EDIT: I CHANGED THE STOCK.

I had put the wrong stock in  .


----------



## krome (Sep 22, 2009)

Senior avatar please. <3


----------



## Senbonzakura (Sep 22, 2009)

Um Aprodite and lzumi. ls my request possible cus if its not tell me cus i'd like to request something else.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 22, 2009)

Kool-Aid


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 22, 2009)

I want some rank icons for my forum
Administrator,GModerator,Moderator and Member 
below is how i want it to look
Admin-Red,GMOD-Dark Blue,Mod Green and Members black


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 22, 2009)

Tia Harribel


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 22, 2009)

Set request for Aphrodite. Same way you did my Boa set.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 23, 2009)

okita said:


> Senior avatar please. <3



kk                     .


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 23, 2009)

Well Michael, I just want a solid border then


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 23, 2009)

kk, will do 



okita said:


> Senior avatar please. <3


----------



## KohZa (Sep 23, 2009)

Senior set for michael . 



Avatar:just make it pretty please and i want solid and rounded border please .

Sig:can you get rid off the smurai champloo word and put my name user name instead just like your sig .thx 

take your time doing this .


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 23, 2009)

APHRODITE IS CURRENTLY FIXING HER COMPUTER WITH GREAT AGGREVATION, SORRY FOR THE DELAY AND PLEASE WAIT
THANK YOU VERY MUCH

WITH LOVE <3333333333333


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 23, 2009)

Damn mod editing my posts 

(Message from Aphrodite.. I love you baby  <3)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF 

love you too <3



ZexionAxel said:


> Senior set for michael .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sure dude


----------



## Izumi (Sep 23, 2009)

*DAMMIT EVERYONE TURN OFF YOUR SIGS!*
Yeah I'm a bitchy bossy thirteen-year-old, and you suck. 

Oh my god, requests! 
Luckily we got you, Michael. You look like you have all the time in your life lol.



Mariko-Chan said:


> Back again :ho .
> 
> What kind of request: Set + Ava
> Border: Dotted border for ava
> ...



I'm taking this.

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Tuanie-sama / Aphro - 131
Ayana / Aphro - 131
Senbonzakura - 132  we can try thats all i can promise
VampireKnights/Michael - 132
izzyisozaki / Mish - 132
Cabbage Cabrera - 132
tsunXtsun/ Izumi - 134
Sephiroth - 134
Lucien Lachance - 134
uchiha-clan - 134
battlerek - 134
AppleChan /Izumi - 134
Darth Nihilus - 135
Misha /Izumi - 135
MasterChick - 135
Mariko-Chan /Izumi - 135
Bluebeard /Aphro - 135
Samurai - 136
ZexionAxel/Michael

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Yoona (Sep 23, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> Tia Harribel
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



You're fast 

Thanks Mike


----------



## KohZa (Sep 23, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *DAMMIT EVERYONE TURN OFF YOUR SIGS!*
> Yeah I'm a bitchy bossy thirteen-year-old, and you suck.


lol i'm sorry izumi .will turn off my sigs right now


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 23, 2009)

ZexionAxel said:


> lol i'm sorry izumi .will turn off my sigs right now




*Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_


----------



## Cjones (Sep 23, 2009)

Just a Trans of this pic


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 23, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *DAMMIT EVERYONE TURN OFF YOUR SIGS!*
> Yeah I'm a bitchy bossy thirteen-year-old, and you suck.
> 
> Oh my god, requests!
> ...



Missed mine
Link removed


----------



## Hawkeyes (Sep 23, 2009)

I withdraw my request, reasons are located at my deleted post, and you seem a little busy.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 23, 2009)

Can I get a trans set? 
Haven't been here in a while; set for Aphrodite

Just trans around Ino and Hinata please


----------



## Mish (Sep 23, 2009)

Finished Izzy's

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## izzyisozaki (Sep 23, 2009)

Mish said:


> Finished Izzy's
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Good on the avy, the dotted border in the sig seems a little funny  but that's okay since I prefer it without anyway and can manage. Thanx!


----------



## KohZa (Sep 23, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> *Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_


just perfect and you're super fast :amazed.thank you michael .


----------



## master9738 (Sep 23, 2009)

Can I have a normal avy.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 23, 2009)

totally forgot to post this, im so sorry

VampireKnight


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok i am slowly getting everything back to normal and still collecting stuff for my work on these sets so bare with me if the requests i do arent that good. Im trying.   

Ok 

*Tuanie-sama*
Your request was really hard. Im not that good with adding detail because that takes drawing talent something i dont have. I tried my best with your requests but i think it was just beyond my limit. I have never vectored before but i can possible give it a try if your willing to wait for it. Vectoring is basically recoloring so it will take more time cause there is so much detail in the original pic. So if your willing to wait for it i can give it a try but i cant promise how it will look like since as i have said i havent vectored like ever. However this is all i was able to do and if your fine with it let me know. 

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Ayana*



*Senbonzakura*
Oh gawd your request was hard to and also almost beyond my level. Attaching body parts of people to other body parts of people is freaking hard. This was the best i could do and i hope its ok. Also you didnt go into full detail so not sure what all you really wanted.  



*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Cabbage Cabrera - 132
tsunXtsun/ Izumi - 134
Sephiroth - 134
Lucien Lachance/  - 134
uchiha-clan - 134
battlerek - 134
AppleChan / Izumi - 134
Darth Nihilus / Michael - 135
Misha / Izumi - 135
MasterChick - 135
^Vegeta^Two^ - 135
Bluebeard / Aphro -136
cjones8612 - 136
sweets / Aphro - 136
master9738 - 136

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Cabbage_ 





Cabbage Cabrera said:


> _Ava,_
> 
> _Pic:_
> 
> ...









*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_ 





Sephiroth said:


> Request for set.
> 
> Signature
> 
> ...







Hi, I got you both


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 24, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Spoiler*: _Cabbage_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ive just finished both of their requests  

*Cabbage Cabrera*
I decided to just animate your signature and if you dont like it let me know and i will do something else to it.. hope its ok.



*Sephiroth*



*uchiha-clan*


Will do more requests tomorrow.. off to bed. Night all  

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

tsunXtsun/ Izumi - 134
Lucien Lachance/  - 134
battlerek - 134
AppleChan / Izumi - 134
Darth Nihilus / Michael - 135
Misha / Izumi - 135
MasterChick - 135
^Vegeta^Two^ - 135
Bluebeard / Aphro -136
cjones8612 - 136
sweets / Aphro - 136
master9738 - 136

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 24, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Ive just finished both of their requests



Well, I guess I'll get to sleep and take some different ones tomorrow then, I didn't know you had them


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 24, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> totally forgot to post this, im so sorry
> 
> VampireKnight
> 
> ...


Awesome. Repped.


----------



## Izumi (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh Aphro, don't push yourself too much. I hope everything's fine wherever you are.
I don't want you stressed out. 
I'm sorry to everyone too, I have been really busy so I don't have time and all. So I'm so sorry. ><


*Spoiler*: _tsunxtsun_ 



sauce.. /hurr










*Spoiler*: _Misha_ 












*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Lucien Lachance/  - 134
battlerek - 134
AppleChan / Izumi - 134
Darth Nihilus / Michael - 135
MasterChick - 135
^Vegeta^Two^ - 135
Bluebeard / Aphro -136
cjones8612 /Izumi- 136
sweets / Aphro - 136
master9738 - 136

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 24, 2009)

I want a *Senior* Set. (I am sure 3 days has passed since I made my request

Ava: Zaru
Sig: Zaru

I want my sig to look something like this:


Anybody can do my request.


----------



## Mαri (Sep 24, 2009)

Mariko-Chan said:


> Back again :ho .
> 
> What kind of request: Set + Ava
> Border: Dotted border for ava
> ...


You forgot me Aphrodite  .


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 24, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> Well, I guess I'll get to sleep and take some different ones tomorrow then, I didn't know you had them



awww its ok just grab what you can.. i have a habit of going straight down the list and grabbing mine plus the ones with no name lol.  



Izumi said:


> Oh Aphro, don't push yourself too much. I hope everything's fine wherever you are.
> I don't want you stressed out.
> I'm sorry to everyone too, I have been really busy so I don't have time and all. So I'm so sorry. ><



awww thanks Izumi.. i am doing ok so far just trying to catch up and do my share  >.<



Mariko-Chan said:


> You forgot me Aphrodite  .



awww Mariko i am so sorry and i saw your request like a hundred times even saw that you changed your stock. Im so sorry things have been hectic for me and trying to get back on par. Good thing we make a list huh so you guys can tell us if we missed you.  

updated list
*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Lucien Lachance/  - 134
battlerek - 134
AppleChan / Izumi - 134
Darth Nihilus / Michael - 135
MasterChick - 135
Mariko-Chan / Izumi- 135
^Vegeta^Two^ - 135
Bluebeard / Aphro -136
cjones8612 /Izumi- 136
sweets / Aphro - 136
master9738 - 136

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 24, 2009)

I would like to request a set

ava



sig


thanks 



Michael Lucky said:


> I would like to request a set
> 
> ava
> 
> ...



will do epic person, I salute you 

I think im gonna take my chance, im taking request by Lucien Lachance


----------



## Izumi (Sep 24, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> awww thanks Izumi.. i am doing ok so far just trying to catch up and do my share  >.<



 Wish I could rep you now but I gotta spread, dammit.



Michael Lucky said:


> I would like to request a set
> 
> ava
> 
> ...





Michael Lucky said:


> will do epic person, I salute you





Michael Lucky said:


> I think im gonna take my chance, im taking request by Lucien Lachance



Umm..


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey Izumi 



Lucien Lachance said:


> Soo...
> 
> 
> Using this image
> ...



just tell me if you want it changed



interested in your group btw


----------



## Izumi (Sep 24, 2009)

Did you spam the three posts, Michael? 
Also turn off your sigs.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 24, 2009)

I dont see no sigs 

and hey Izumi


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 24, 2009)

ok finished a couple more requests and going to go lay down since i didnt sleep good. Will do more when i return.

*battlerek*
I had no idea who you wanted in the avie so i just did one with both guys.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 24, 2009)

*MasterChick*



*~Requests Housekeeping~*

AppleChan / Izumi - 134
Darth Nihilus / Michael - 135
Mariko-Chan / Izumi - 135
^Vegeta^Two^ - 135
Bluebeard / Aphro -136
cjones8612 /Izumi- 136
sweets / Aphro - 136
master9738 - 136
VampireKnights / Michael - 137

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 24, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> *MasterChick*


Beautiful!! As expected from you!!!  

+reps and creditz!!!  

Thanks!!


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 24, 2009)

Request~


*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Effects: Any effects will do

*Sig*
Size: Any
Border: Same or different as the avatar
Effects: Any effects will do

Thank you


----------



## Hawkeyes (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok, now I have a request.
Avatar: Kizaru's face



Signature
Animated signature
First page, start with Kizaru talking. Second page, end with the giant explosion



thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2009)

Sexy Set Please pek



*Avatar*(From Bottom Panel)
Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Effects: Not too many

*Sig*
Size: 480 Height Maximum
Border: Same or different as the avatar
Effects: Not too many

Thanks <33


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok ill do ema skye's - I got ps to work

@Aphrodite- ok np Ill find a stock .
EDIT: Stock - I decided I want this one instead, do the same exact thing I asked for cept you wont need to render it~
Link BBC

OK I did Master9738's request and most of ^Vegeta^Two^'s request but someone has to add the text to it >_>;



*Spoiler*: _Master9738_ 






If you want a different size let me know Ill resize it, just pm me with the version you want me to resize.





*Spoiler*: _^Vegeta^Two^_ 




```
Admin
[IMG]http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m67/montongo/Untitled-1.png[/IMG]
GMOD
[IMG]http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m67/montongo/GMOD.png[/IMG]
Member
[IMG]http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m67/montongo/Member.png[/IMG]
```




SOMEONE PLEASE ADD TEXT TO VEGETA's thank you, I cant add the text because the fonts I have on my comp suck badly, that and text glow filter etc is also messing up on me. Since I cant download new fonts due to me not being the admin of this computer yea thats an issue as well.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 24, 2009)

~Kyo~ said:


> Ok ill do ema skye's - I got ps to work
> 
> @Aphrodite- ok np Ill find a stock .
> EDIT: Stock - I decided I want this one instead, do the same exact thing I asked for cept you wont need to render it~
> ...



Those rank bars look good kio but your missing the green Mod one.. i will add text to them.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Sep 24, 2009)

oh yes <_< sorry bout that heres the green one -


----------



## Senbonzakura (Sep 24, 2009)

lts really good. l love it. lts awsome. lt can't describe it.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Sep 24, 2009)

ok im done with ema skye's - this took me a while so I hope you enjoy it. If you want any specific changes to it let me know, but I think you'll like it as is lol. Just for fun I also made a purple version of the avi XD.


*Spoiler*: _Ema Skye_ 




*Avatar(s):*

*Signature:*


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 24, 2009)

~Kyo~ said:


> ok im done with ema skye's - this took me a while so I hope you enjoy it. If you want any specific changes to it let me know, but I think you'll like it as is lol. Just for fun I also made a purple version of the avi XD.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ema Skye_
> ...



Thanks I like it~ *rep*


----------



## Misha (Sep 24, 2009)

It says I have to spread around the rep before I can rep Izumi again


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 24, 2009)

I'll take the next two that come up 

I have a Trans gif to make in Tousen's, and those take a while, otherwise I'd be taking Samurai's...


----------



## Tuan (Sep 25, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> *Tuanie-sama*
> Your request was really hard. Im not that good with adding detail because that takes drawing talent something i dont have. I tried my best with your requests but i think it was just beyond my limit. I have never vectored before but i can possible give it a try if your willing to wait for it. Vectoring is basically recoloring so it will take more time cause there is so much detail in the original pic. So if your willing to wait for it i can give it a try but i cant promise how it will look like since as i have said i havent vectored like ever. However this is all i was able to do and if your fine with it let me know.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




i will wait :] I really love the 1st one so far. thanks for the hard work and can't wait to see it when is done :3


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 25, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _tsunxtsun_
> 
> 
> 
> sauce.. /hurr



Thank you so much once again  Btw, do you think you could make a 150x150 version of the avatar too? (to use in the future) I hope I'm not imposing too much. I appreciate it


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 25, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Banner request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry it took a while, been busy


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 25, 2009)

*Mariko-Chan*


*^Vegeta^Two^*
Request was done by ~Kio~ I just added text


*Bluebeard*
I couldnt do your request like the last because i am using a different comp and dont have my same textures or many at all for that matter so i hope this is ok.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 25, 2009)

*sweets*



*~Kyo~*
Hope this is what you wanted




*~Requests Housekeeping~*

AppleChan / Izumi - 134
cjones8612 /Izumi- 136
VampireKnights / Michael - 137
Samurai / Pandasage - 138
Kelsey♥ / Michael - 138

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 25, 2009)

~Kyo~ said:


> *Spoiler*: _^Vegeta^Two^_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





~Kyo~ said:


> oh yes <_< sorry bout that heres the green one -





Aphrodite said:


> *^Vegeta^Two^*
> Request was done by ~Kio~ I just added text
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 25, 2009)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Aphrodite said:
> 
> 
> > *^Vegeta^Two^*
> ...


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 25, 2009)

VampireKnight

made different version of the sig

just tell me if you want stuff change


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Sep 25, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> *~Kyo~*
> Hope this is what you wanted



omg its so awesome ! thank you, thank you XD rep + cred coming. Your other requests look nice too, like the coloring on the hinata/ino one.

Michaels done some pretty good stuff thar as well too : ) and of course I cant forget Izumi ^_^.


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 25, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> VampireKnight
> 
> made different version of the sig
> 
> ...


Its awesome I will request more from you . Will rep after rep block


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 25, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> *Bluebeard*
> I couldnt do your request like the last because i am using a different comp and dont have my same textures or many at all for that matter so i hope this is ok.



Its okay. 

Thanks for the set. I will wait till the 27th to use it though.


----------



## Alexandritee (Sep 25, 2009)

set please 



Anything in this set is optional. Surprise me. Text would be good, but I don't have any preferences.

Thanks


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Sep 25, 2009)

Ill leave this one to steph or pandasage - I cant install any plugins to clean up the pic, so it'd be a problem for me.


----------



## Mαri (Sep 25, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> *Mariko-Chan*



It's amahziunnnggg!!!! 

 Thankyou Aphro! 

Rep and cred  .


----------



## En Too See (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello!  I'd like a sig with the following on it..

"Canadian Badass" and below it...
"En Too See" and below that..
"Gamingring Awards '09"

With a picture of this on it...



If you don't mind, I'd like it to be kind of like this, except more awesome.



Thank ya!


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 25, 2009)

Alexandritee said:


> set please
> 
> 
> 
> ...





En Too See said:


> Hello!  I'd like a sig with the following on it..
> 
> "Canadian Badass" and below it...
> "En Too See" and below that..
> ...



I'll take you both


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 25, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> *sweets*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yayssssss ~  I love it  Thank you !


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 25, 2009)

Aphrodite. The Kakashi pic in my Sig. Can you make a 150x150 rounded one of it please? I'd like the words "Kakasianisty" written across it too. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 25, 2009)

Ava request. Junior size, round.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 25, 2009)

i think its already past three days since i request a set here.now i request a Banner  for michael!


focus on akainu.if possible can you get rid off the white bubble?thx :ho.i wanted a version with a text "Admiral Akainu FC" in it and the other version without it.the border ii wanted is white and solid border. 

 EDIT:make a lot of effect on it please?thx again .


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Sep 25, 2009)

ZexionAxel said:


> i think its already past three days since i request a set here.now i request a Banner  for michael!
> 
> 
> focus on akainu.if possible can you get rid off the white bubble?thx :ho.i wanted a version with a text "Admiral Akainu FC" in it and the other version without it.the border ii wanted is white and solid border.
> ...



Ill do this one, but can you be more specific? like the size you want etc?


----------



## Izumi (Sep 25, 2009)

~Kyo~ said:


> Ill do this one, but can you be more specific? like the size you want etc?



you choose the size, make it not so big though, it's a banner lol


----------



## KohZa (Sep 25, 2009)

Ok kyo just make it 200x200 please if possible.?thx :ho.


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 25, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> Ava request. Junior size, round.



I'll do this, 
I'm a worker in this shop right Aphro?


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 25, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> I'll do this,
> I'm a worker in this shop right Aphro?



Yes you are i will add your name to the first post.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 25, 2009)

Izumi said:


> you choose the size, make it not so big though, it's a banner lol



Thanks Izumi 

Also I"m probable late, but congrats on becoming a mod Aphrodite


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 25, 2009)

Set, please.
Take off the letters, plz.
Effects and borders up with you.
Thank you so much.


----------



## Izumi (Sep 25, 2009)

Imma taking that.


----------



## Xana (Sep 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What kind of request: Sig set (well, it's not the same picture for the signature and the avatar, but they match, so it's still a set, right?)
Stock: Sig Avatar

Border: Dotted
Style: Square
Size: Junior 
Extras: I'd rather have no text, please. And I usually go for simple sets, so, not too many effects, I guess? Ah, well, I'll just trust you.




Thanks in advance <3

Oh, and one thing: I might not be able to go online for a couple of days, but I'll certainly be back on Monday, so if I don't reply immediatly when it's done, that's why.


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 26, 2009)

Shit...

I'm sorry all, I have to give up me req's again 

I'm not well, I don't think I have Bacon-itus(swineflu), but I feel like crap inside and out and from head to toe... I's really sorry, I'll try to get better soon..., and no, I really am sick


----------



## En Too See (Sep 26, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> Shit...
> 
> I'm sorry all, I have to give up me req's again
> 
> I'm not well, I don't think I have Bacon-itus(swineflu), but I feel like crap inside and out and from head to toe... I's really sorry, I'll try to get better soon..., and no, I really am sick



Alright well. I'd still like it to be done by somebody here.  Here's the request again...  



En Too See said:


> Hello!  I'd like a sig with the following on it..
> 
> "Canadian Badass" and below it...
> "En Too See" and below that..
> ...


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 26, 2009)

If you're not satisfied, you can have someone else do it.


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 26, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> If you're not satisfied, you can have someone else do it.



Nope they look fine to me! I'll rep you in a bit.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Sep 26, 2009)

Xana said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got this one, when Im done Ill let steph add the dotted border since my ps is limited in what it can do right now XD



En Too See said:


> Alright well. I'd still like it to be done by somebody here.  Here's the request again...



I got this




Izumi said:


> Imma taking that.



awww you took the fun one : (

 - so im doing 
-Zexions
-En To See
-Xana's requests

I have time so dont worry about me not being able to do them ^_^


----------



## Wisely (Sep 26, 2009)

Avatar for Izumi!

What kind of request: Avatar
Stock:

Border: Dotted
Style:Square 
Size: Senior size
Extras: Any, but no text.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Sep 26, 2009)

> Avatar for Izumi!
> 
> What kind of request: Avatar
> Stock:
> ...



Idk if its just my comp but the pic you put as a stock isnt showing XD - When I clicked properties and copy/pasta'd the link to both my web browsers I pretty much got this message -
The website declined to show this webpage 
 HTTP 403  
   Most likely causes:
This website requires you to log in. 

   What you can try: 
     Go back to the previous page. 

     More information 

So please log into w/e site that is, and upload the pic to another site so Izumi can see your stock ^_^.

If everyone else can see the stock then ignore what I said, and Ill go cry about it in a corner later :[


----------



## Wisely (Sep 26, 2009)

~Kyo~ said:


> Idk if its just my comp but the pic you put as a stock isnt showing XD - When I clicked properties and copy/pasta'd the link to both my web browsers I pretty much got this message -
> The website declined to show this webpage
> HTTP 403
> Most likely causes:
> ...



It's fixed my bad I should have seen that coming.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 26, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> *~Requests Housekeeping~*
> 
> AppleChan / Izumi - 134
> cjones8612 /Izumi- 136
> ...



I was kinda hoping you was doing my Aphro?


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 26, 2009)

I might have to .. Michael may not be able to do it. I will see about doing it a little later.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 26, 2009)

Aww ok, thanks Aphro <3


----------



## God (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey gaiz 



Junior sig. Make the avy a closeup. Make it transparent. Thanks guys 

EDIT: And the border should be dotted


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 26, 2009)

Redoing my request.


Stock:Link
Request: Set
Size: 150x150 for avatar and the keep the original size of the stock
Border: None
Shape: Rounded
Other: Write the word Kakasianisty across


----------



## Izumi (Sep 26, 2009)

The posts are all confusing me. I don't really know who's taking whose requests and those that are available. ;_______;

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

AppleChan / Izumi - 134
Kelsey♥ / Aphro - 138 (?)
?Rinoa? /Izumi - 139
Xana / Kyo - 139
En To See / Kyo - 140
Wisely /Izumi - 140
Cubey - 140
Sandaime - 140

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​
I know I probably missed a lot so help me here people.


----------



## Hawkeyes (Sep 26, 2009)

My request is on page 138, near the top.


----------



## Teach (Sep 26, 2009)

Kriss Kross - Jump

Make a set from that.

Avatar square and rounded if possible

Solid border.


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 26, 2009)

A *Senior* Set. I am sure 3 days have passed since I last made my request

Parents join NF

Maybe Izumi. Haven't seen his work in a while


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Sep 26, 2009)

More x_x ok let me update the list again - hopefully I got everyone in here, Also Steph please add me to the first page D: - Imma worker here as well T_T.

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

AppleChan / Izumi - 134
Kelsey♥ / Aphro - 138
Samurai - 138
Alexandritee - 139 
ZexionAngel / Kyo - 139
•Rinoa• /Izumi - 139
Xana / Kyo - 139
En To See / Kyo - 140
Wisely /Izumi - 140
Cubey - 140
Sandaime - 140
Teach - 140
VampireKnight - 140

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 26, 2009)

Teach said:


> Butt-fuck Sluts Go Nuts:  A Tribute
> 
> Make a set from that.
> 
> ...




Okay, feeling kinda better, so I'll take you.

Tomorrow, I'll take some more and be back for real.
Sorry about the back to back trip/sickness 


Oh, and, Vampire, Izumi is a girl


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 27, 2009)

~Kyo~ said:


> More x_x ok let me update the list again - hopefully I got everyone in here, Also Steph please add me to the first page D: - Imma worker here as well T_T.
> 
> *~Requests Housekeeping~*
> 
> ...



Why am my 140?


----------



## Nimander (Sep 27, 2009)

My first ever set request, so I really don't have any preference as to who does it.  

This is the pic:



Avatar shape: Square
Size: Senior
Border: dotted

And I don't know if it's you guys who do this or not, but if it is I'd like my sig pic to have the effect this picture has had:



I don't know if that's called airbrushing or what (my Photoshop skills are rudimentary at best) but I've always liked that effect and I think it'd look cool.  Once again, if it isn't you guys that do this then a normal one will be fine as well, or I might see if I can find someone else on NF that can do it.

I might still be repsealed *shakes fist at vBulletin* but as soon as I'm sure I'm unsealed, whoever does my set will be the first person I rep.  And also, whoever it is that does end up doing it, thank you.  It does take out of your time and all that, and I realize that.  So, kudos for sharing the fruits of your labors with the forum.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Sep 27, 2009)

1TrueSensei said:


> My first ever set request, so I really don't have any preference as to who does it.
> 
> This is the pic:
> 
> ...


Sure we can do that, some color balance manipulation, maybe a gradient or two and I can have it looking like that in no time. So ill just add that to the list of requests im doing. Everyone seems busy this weekend lol.

@Sandaime- Im pretty sure Izumi set you there because you redid your request on page 140. It doesnt really matter though seeing as its going to be done anyway, just have a lil patience. We are all working hard to get the requests done ^_^. Remember as well, we ask on the first page to give us a week to finish a request, even though we usually do them way before then.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh, so is Aphrodite doing mine?


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm sorry hun, but I don't really have the material for a set.

I was kinda hoping you can get me something? I wanted Hunter from Pokemon as a full set. But I dont has heeem.


----------



## Jze0 (Sep 27, 2009)

Requesting a signature type banner with the image below.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed



Size: 400x150 or smaller
Border: frame border (whatever color looks good
Text: would like my user name in small cool text at any of the four corners

Edit: changed image


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm sorry hun, but I don't really have the material for a set.

I was kinda hoping you can get me something? I wanted Hunter from Pokemon as a full set. But I dont has heeem.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 27, 2009)

i'm back! anyhow, i'll do Samurai and Alexandritee.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 27, 2009)

about to get started on requests and did a list update. If your not on it let me know and what page your request was on thanks. Things got a little hectic.

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

AppleChan / Izumi - 134
Kelsey♥ / Aphro - 138
Samurai / Snow Princess - 138
Alexandritee /Snow Princess  - 139 
ZexionAngel / Kyo - 139
•Rinoa• /Izumi - 139
Xana / Kyo - 139
En To See / Kyo - 140
Wisely /Izumi - 140
Sandaime / Aphro - 140
Cubey - 140
Teach / Panda - 140
VampireKnight / Izumi - 140
1TrueSensei / Kyo - 141
Uzumaki Noruzami - 141 will try but next time post a stock as we are to busy to look for them.

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 27, 2009)

I'll take Cubey's


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 27, 2009)

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

AppleChan / Izumi - 134
Kelsey♥ / Aphro - 138
Samurai / Snow Princess - 138
Alexandritee /Snow Princess  - 139 
ZexionAngel / Kyo - 139
•Rinoa• /Izumi - 139
Xana / Kyo - 139
En To See / Kyo - 140
Wisely /Izumi - 140
Sandaime / Aphro - 140
Cubey / Panda - 140
Teach / Panda - 140
VampireKnight / Izumi - 140
1TrueSensei / Kyo - 141
Uzumaki Noruzami - 141 will try but next time post a stock as we are to busy to look for them.
Jze0 - 141

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Samurai_ 










 


*Spoiler*: _Alexandritee_


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 27, 2009)

What kind of request: Set :3
Stock: Saint Seiya: Episode G
Border: dotted 
Style: square
Size: One junior & one senior
Extras: Some effects to pretty it up; no text needed. Avatar of Sasuke's face. 

Thanks in advance <33 No rush


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 28, 2009)

*Cubey:
*

*

Teach*:
I know it might seem a little "plain", but I was kinda sticking to the samurai thing. 



As always, either of you would like something different, just let me know.
Tis no problem if so


----------



## Izumi (Sep 28, 2009)

Soo sorry this came out late! 


*Spoiler*: _AppleChan_ 



Hope this is alright.. Sorry again. >///<





*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Kelsey♥ / Aphro - 138
ZexionAxel / Kyo - 139
•Rinoa• /Izumi - 139
Xana / Kyo - 139
En To See / Kyo - 140
Wisely /Izumi - 140
Sandaime / Aphro - 140
VampireKnight / Izumi - 140
1TrueSensei / Kyo - 141
Uzumaki Noruzami - 141 will try but next time post a stock as we are to busy to look for them.
Jze0 /Izumi - 141
tsunxtsun - 141

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## KohZa (Sep 28, 2009)

emm sry to bother you guys but when i see that list, my name is ZexionAngel .just want you to change it to ZexionAxel.sry for bothering you guys .


----------



## Izumi (Sep 28, 2009)

^ LOL fixed. Kyo's mistake probably.


----------



## AppleChan (Sep 28, 2009)

It's perfect Izumi, thanks!  And no problem! I didn't mind the wait, looking at the result of it. 

Will rep after 24 hours.


----------



## Izumi (Sep 28, 2009)

No problem, AppleChan.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 28, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Sexy Set Please pek
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go and sorry for the wait.. i will do more requests later i am tired right now. If the effects are to much or not enough let me know and i will redo it.






*~Requests Housekeeping~*

ZexionAxel / Kyo - 139
?Rinoa? /Izumi - 139
Xana / Kyo - 139
En To See / Kyo - 140
Wisely /Izumi - 140
Sandaime / Aphro - 140
VampireKnight / Izumi - 140
1TrueSensei / Kyo - 141
Uzumaki Noruzami - 141 will try but next time post a stock as we are to busy to look for them.
Jze0 - 141

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Alexandritee (Sep 28, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Alexandritee_



Thanks sweetie<3


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> [/center]



That is gorgeous, I love it thank you! pek


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 28, 2009)

ill do tsunXtsun.


----------



## God (Sep 28, 2009)

Panda said:


> *Cubey:
> *



Are you fucking joking? God, your skills.. 

Thanks +rep


----------



## AppleChan (Sep 28, 2009)

*What kind of request:* A set from *Aphrodite*. 
*Stock:* 
*Border:* Dotted or Rounded.
*Size:* Junior size for the avy. But I'd like a senior sized one for later use.
Also, for the signature, I just want it as big as it can be.
*Extras:* I'd like it to be something similar to *sweets* request. Like a transparency with effects like hers:
*Spoiler*: __ 







 I loved the effects you did with it. 
*Text:* Anything you think that fits. 

Also, there are some white background parts in her hair. Do you mind getting rid of it? Thanks. No rush here.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 28, 2009)

*Sandaime*

Hope this is what you wanted. I still need to collect so many more supplies 




*~Requests Housekeeping~*

ZexionAxel / Kyo - 139
•Rinoa• /Izumi - 139
Xana / Kyo - 139
En To See / Kyo - 140
Wisely /Izumi - 140
VampireKnight / Izumi - 140
1TrueSensei / Kyo - 141
Uzumaki Noruzami - 141 will try but next time post a stock as we are to busy to look for them.
Jze0 - 141
tsunXtsun / Snow Princess - 141
AppleChan / Aphro - 142

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Sep 29, 2009)

If you do make my set, I should be getting a name change soon.

(japanese)rashin-sama(japanese)


----------



## Mihael (Sep 29, 2009)

Something to celebrate my 1k 

*What kind of request -* A set, the Ava. with Naruto.

*Stock -* 

*Border -* Rounded.

*Size -* Senior size.

*Extras -* Surprise me. 

*Text -* Team 7.


----------



## Izumi (Sep 29, 2009)

mihaelkeehl said:


> Something to celebrate my 1k
> 
> *What kind of request -* A set, the Ava. with Naruto.
> 
> ...



Taking~ 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

ZexionAxel / Kyo - 139
?Rinoa? /Izumi - 139
Xana / Kyo - 139
En To See / Kyo - 140
Wisely /Izumi - 140
VampireKnight / Izumi - 140
1TrueSensei / Kyo - 141
Uzumaki Noruzami - 141 will try but next time post a stock as we are to busy to look for them.
Jze0 /Izumi- 141
tsunXtsun / Snow Princess - 141
AppleChan / Aphro - 142
mihaelkeehl /Izumi - 142

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 29, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> *Sandaime*
> 
> Hope this is what you wanted. I still need to collect so many more supplies
> 
> ...



They're lurvly

But if it's not too much trouble, could you make them slightly darker and make the blue tinge thing that you've done slightly less noticeable, like to the degree you did to Michael Lucky's?


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 29, 2009)

Sandaime said:


> They're lurvly
> 
> But if it's not too much trouble, could you make them slightly darker and make the blue tinge thing that you've done slightly less noticeable, like to the degree you did to Michael Lucky's?



I have no idea what your talking about.. i used totally different stuff for yours then what i used for michaels so no your sig will not look like his. also if i darken this sig up anymore then it already is you do realize its going to look like crap right. Also what blue thingie.


----------



## Faede (Sep 29, 2009)

I bet you can make a better set out of this then I can. 

Mine didn't turn out too well. (dang my lack of experience )

Avatar

Sig

I'd prefer to have my name on the sig and whatever decor of your choosing, but keep it like in a dark setting.

I will luff you forever, thanks!


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 29, 2009)

ooooh i want Faede too


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 29, 2009)

Can I just get a banner only.  It is for my fc, and I just want to spruce it up a bit.  Will rep and credit.


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 29, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> Request for
> 
> 150 x 150 avatar please
> 
> ...


sorry i know I'm breaking the rules here but i gotta ask 

I requested an avatar of this pic some time ago but Aphrodite wasn't here to do it so Izumi *no disrespect *did it instead and it wasn't really too my liking so i was wondering if i could request it again ???


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 29, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> Can I just get a banner only.  It is for my fc, and I just want to spruce it up a bit.  Will rep and credit.



Gotchas


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Sep 29, 2009)

ok attention - to
-ZexionAngel
-En To See
-1TrueSensei
-Xana

I have all your requests done however my comps acting retarded, and im using my wi to get online atm. I will have them up as soon as i can. I uploaded some of them already but I couldnt upload them all cuz my net timed out and my comp went retarded.
If you wanna check what I got so far go here and check what i got so far on the first page

However i wouldnt advise using any yet because some need editing like, the ones that requested dotted borders, I need someone else to complete the borders - otherwise its fine.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 30, 2009)

Sandaime said:


> They're lurvly
> 
> But if it's not too much trouble, could you make them slightly darker and make the blue tinge thing that you've done slightly less noticeable, like to the degree you did to Michael Lucky's?



Ok not sure what blue thing you were talking about so i guessed its the one with the only blue thing on the sig.. i lightened as much as i could without totally removing cause thats my next step. I darkened it more so i hope its ok.. im afraid if i darken it to much it wont look right.







Reincarnation said:


> sorry i know I'm breaking the rules here but i gotta ask
> 
> I requested an avatar of this pic some time ago but Aphrodite wasn't here to do it so Izumi *no disrespect *did it instead and it wasn't really too my liking so i was wondering if i could request it again ???



I will give it a go

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

ZexionAxel / Kyo - 139
?Rinoa? /Izumi - 139
Xana / Kyo - 139
En To See / Kyo - 140
Wisely /Izumi - 140
VampireKnight / Izumi - 140
1TrueSensei / Kyo - 141
Uzumaki Noruzami - 141 will try but next time post a stock as we are to busy to look for them.
Jze0 - 141
tsunXtsun / Snow Princess - 141
AppleChan / Aphro - 141
mihaelkeehl / izumi - 142
Faede / Snow Princess - 142
Nuriel / Panda - 142
Reincarnation / Aphro - 142

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## KohZa (Sep 30, 2009)

~Kyo~ said:


> ok attention - to
> -ZexionAngel
> -En To See
> -1TrueSensei
> ...


its ok kyo.i can wait .btw it ZexionAxel not Angel .


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Sep 30, 2009)

lol oops - yours is actually fully done zex, just click that link above and search the first page, otherwise, its gonna take a bit before I get on the reg comp.us


----------



## KohZa (Sep 30, 2009)

oh thx kyo.will rep you .


----------



## Izumi (Sep 30, 2009)

Sorry for the delay everyone. 


*Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_ 











*Spoiler*: _VampireKnight_ 



Tell me whom you want an avatar of, my PS's crazy right now so it's limited.. ;3





*~Requests Housekeeping~*

ZexionAxel / Kyo - 139
Xana / Kyo - 139
En To See / Kyo - 140
Wisely /Izumi - 140
1TrueSensei / Kyo - 141
Uzumaki Noruzami - 141 will try but next time post a stock as we are to busy to look for them.
Jze0 - 141
tsunXtsun / Snow Princess - 141
AppleChan / Aphro - 141
mihaelkeehl / izumi - 142
Faede / Snow Princess - 142
Nuriel / Panda - 142
Reincarnation / Aphro - 142

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## En Too See (Sep 30, 2009)

~Kyo~ said:


> lol oops - yours is actually fully done zex, just click that link above and search the first page, otherwise, its gonna take a bit before I get on the reg comp.us



God dammit.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 30, 2009)

What kind of request: Set plz.
Stock: Avy: 
Sig: 
Border: Dotted
Style: Square
Size: Senior size.
Extras: I dont think text will be needed... cus well it has text xD. And I think you can guess I dn want the text on the pic of the avy in there 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 30, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Sorry for the delay everyone.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_


Izumi looks amazing, i loved it!!!pek
Thank you so much. +reps


----------



## Mαri (Sep 30, 2009)

Backies :3 .
Just need 2 avies 
Make it colorful and pretty 
Senior sized  .


----------



## Izumi (Sep 30, 2009)

^Taking! :WOW


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 30, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> What kind of request: Set plz.
> Stock: Avy: Sasuke Just Keeps Getting Hotter and Hotter
> Sig: Link removed
> Border: Dotted
> ...



I will take Kirsty's  

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Xana / Kyo - 139
En To See / Kyo - 140
Wisely /Izumi - 140
1TrueSensei / Kyo - 141
Uzumaki Noruzami - 141 will try but next time post a stock as we are to busy to look for them.
Jze0 - 141
tsunXtsun / Snow Princess - 141
AppleChan / Aphro - 141
mihaelkeehl / izumi - 142
Faede / Snow Princess - 142
Nuriel / Panda - 142
Reincarnation / Aphro - 142
Kirsty / Aphro - 143
Mariko-Chan / Izumi - 143

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 30, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Sorry for the delay everyone.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_
> ...


I want the guy in the middle with the very long hair


----------



## Izumi (Sep 30, 2009)

VampireKnights said:


> I want the guy in the middle with the very long hair



Sure thing. ^^



*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Xana / Kyo - 139
En To See / Kyo - 140
1TrueSensei / Kyo - 141
Uzumaki Noruzami - 141 will try but next time post a stock as we are to busy to look for them.
Jze0 - 141
tsunXtsun / Snow Princess - 141
AppleChan / Aphro - 141
mihaelkeehl / izumi - 142
Faede / Snow Princess - 142
Nuriel / Panda - 142
Reincarnation / Aphro - 142
Kirsty / Aphro - 143
Mariko-Chan / Izumi - 143

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm sorry to add to the list myself, but can someone make this into a Junior set for me please? I've never had a set that was made by someone else, and I like all of you all's works. 





Also, *Nuriel, *your banner will be done by tonight. *
*


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 30, 2009)

> *^Vegeta^Two^*
> Request was done by ~Kio~ I just added text



One more in Gold/yellow Motherfuckin Member


----------



## Wisely (Sep 30, 2009)

Izumi said:


>



Amazing as always Izumi.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Sep 30, 2009)

Drop off (Finally Back) - For Xana - ZexionAxel - EntoSee and 1truesensei


Hope you like this, I tried to emulate that sig you gave as an example >_< - Im sorry I couldnt add the dotted border, I wasnt sure on how to do it yet, so if you want the dotted border still ask Aphrodite, I mean NOW I know how to do it but I didnt when I made this request.

*Spoiler*: _1TrueSensei_ 









Same goes for you Xana if you want your dotted border please ask Aphrodite, like I said I wasnt sure when I was making these sets the other day ~ Anyway I made several versions and tried to hold off on too many effects, hope you like it.


*Spoiler*: _Xana_ 




*Avatars:*


Sigs:






I really wasnt too sure what you wanted? So I made a card for you with the pic on it, hope you like it. 


EDIT:
Ill do Vegeta's and Panda's Sets : )


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 30, 2009)

*Reincarnation*


----------



## En Too See (Sep 30, 2009)

En Too See said:


> Hello!  I'd like a sig with the following on it..
> 
> "Canadian Badass" and below it...
> "En Too See" and below that..
> ...



I put what I wanted in my original request, if somebody doesn't mind..could this be remade?


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Sep 30, 2009)

uhh, you asked for a sig with that pic IN it. Not much detailed info, except a blue pic with text saying bush cheeney?.... Im confused


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 30, 2009)

*Kirsty*


*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 












~Kyo~ said:


> uhh, you asked for a sig with that pic IN it. Not much detailed info, except a blue pic with text saying bush cheeney?.... Im confused



He wanted it made like the president banner basically Kyo. So the only thing i can tell you is make it just like that and replace the flag with that picture he wants instead. Thats what i would do anyway.

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Uzumaki Noruzami - 141 will try but next time post a stock as we are to busy to look for them. (on hold)
Jze0 - 141
tsunXtsun / Snow Princess - 141
AppleChan / Aphro - 141
mihaelkeehl / izumi - 142
Faede / Snow Princess - 142
Nuriel / Panda - 142
Mariko-Chan / Izumi - 143
Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## En Too See (Oct 1, 2009)

~Kyo~ said:


> uhh, you asked for a sig with that pic IN it. Not much detailed info, except a blue pic with text saying bush cheeney?.... Im confused





Aphrodite said:


> He wanted it made like the president banner basically Kyo. So the only thing i can tell you is make it just like that and replace the flag with that picture he wants instead. Thats what i would do anyway.



Aphro said it best. 

Can somebody get it done please?


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Oct 1, 2009)

k then, i dont have many suitable fonts but ill see what I can do.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 1, 2009)

~Kyo~ said:


> Drop off (Finally Back) - For Xana - ZexionAxel -
> 
> *Spoiler*: _1TrueSensei_



Aphrodite, is there any way you could help me make a dotted border for the first link pic?  Or anyone else who's here that gets to it first.  I'd really appreciate it.

And Kyo?  Bang up job.  The set looks really nice.  I'm not sure if I'm still sealed or not (there should be notifications for such things) but I'm repping you anyway.  Thanks once again.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Oct 1, 2009)

well im re-installing windows on my old comp and things are working so far. Once I gett ps re-installed ill give it a go.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 1, 2009)

Thankies.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 1, 2009)

~Kyo~ said:


> Drop off (Finally Back) - For Xana - ZexionAxel - EntoSee and 1truesensei


thx for the awesome banner :ho..i already give you rep


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 1, 2009)

*Nuriel:

*If you want something different, tis no problem


----------



## KohZa (Oct 1, 2009)

request set!

Avatar:senor size avatar.around agon and unsui face.


Signature:Animated signature 
  First page:
*Spoiler*: __ 





start from hiruma running until the end of the page 




Second Page:
*Spoiler*: __ 





from where they say "back Pass to agon"until the end of the page 


 

Third page:
*Spoiler*: __ 





from the first panel until the touchdown .




 i know this is a very hard request but i hope you can do this as my last request for this month.after this i won't request here until the end of november .take your time doing this .


----------



## Izumi (Oct 1, 2009)

^ Wait for three days? 
Anyway please turn off your sig, I don't see anything there but you never off-ed it. .__.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 1, 2009)

i think its already past three days since i request the banner here .btw yeah i will turn off my sig even though currently i don't have one


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 1, 2009)

If its been 3 days since my last request can I have a sexy ava made out of this please?



150x150 Dotted Border and make it pretty thanks


----------



## God (Oct 1, 2009)

Awesome set 

But now I grow tired of it 

Can you guys make a Junior sig set out of this. Avy should close-up on the face, and both should be bordered, plox. Make it look cool, and remove the letters at the bottom. Thanks guys


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 1, 2009)

Thnx Stephy pek


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Oct 1, 2009)

Heya aphrodite. What can you do with this set? 

DroxXodia


Hopefully something great!


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 1, 2009)

Panda said:


> *Nuriel:
> 
> *If you want something different, tis no problem



No, its great.  Thank you!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 1, 2009)

Any of you guys able to make chibi clone avatars? If so, I have a request


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _tsunXtsun_ 




i've made 2 versions:


*Spoiler*: _V1_ 










*Spoiler*: _V2_ 














*Spoiler*: _Faede_


----------



## Sakubo (Oct 1, 2009)

@ Snow Princess

Thank you very much , I'll use it after I've used this one for a bit longer pek

<333 +reps


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 1, 2009)

^ okies~ ;3


i'll take Kelsey.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 1, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Any of you guys able to make chibi clone avatars? If so, I have a request



While I have no idea what you are talking about, I'll take a shot at it as soon as you elaborate more.


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 1, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> If its been 3 days since my last request can I have a sexy ava made out of this please?
> 
> 
> 
> 150x150 Dotted Border and make it pretty thanks


take your pick:


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 2, 2009)

*Darth Nihilus:

Hows this work?
*


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 2, 2009)

I will finish up any request i have left tomorrow.. im not feeling to well so i am going to bed. Sorry for the wait but im just not in it right now.


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 2, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Awesome set
> 
> But now I grow tired of it
> 
> Can you guys make a Junior sig set out of this. Avy should close-up on the face, and both should be bordered, plox. Make it look cool, and remove the letters at the bottom. Thanks guys



I'll take this one.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 2, 2009)

Panda said:


> While I have no idea what you are talking about, I'll take a shot at it as soon as you elaborate more.





Panda said:


> *Darth Nihilus:
> 
> Hows this work?
> *



You hath done me a great service.


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Cubey_


----------



## Izumi (Oct 2, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> I will finish up any request i have left tomorrow.. im not feeling to well so i am going to bed. Sorry for the wait but im just not in it right now.



It's alright, Aphro. We understand. (;

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Uzumaki Noruzami - 141 (on hold)
Jze0 - 141
tsunXtsun / Snow Princess - 141
AppleChan / Aphro - 141
mihaelkeehl / Izumi - 142
Mariko-Chan / Izumi - 143
Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143
真魚rashin-sama京 - 144

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## KohZa (Oct 2, 2009)

i think i'll post my request once again the next day after tommorow so i'll be waiting :ho.


----------



## Izumi (Oct 2, 2009)

^That you'll do. 


*Spoiler*: _mihaelkeehl_


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 2, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> take your pick:



Gorgeous, thank you pek


----------



## God (Oct 2, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Cubey_



God that's awesome  Reps.


----------



## Mihael (Oct 2, 2009)

Izumi said:


> ^That you'll do.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _mihaelkeehl_



Its amaizing, I love it !!!


----------



## Ito (Oct 2, 2009)

Request for Koroshi.

*What kind of request:* Just an avatar.
*Stock:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 





Just the guy on the left, please.



*Border:* One dotted and one with no border.
*Style:* Square
*Size:* 125 x 125
*Extras:* Just use the same effects as you used on the Squirtle one.


----------



## Metaro (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm back >:3


My request is


*Spoiler*: __ 




Signature and avatar of his picture *o*



Pleeeeeeeasee *_*


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 2, 2009)

Nopins said:


> Request for Koroshi.
> 
> *What kind of request:* Just an avatar.
> *Stock:*
> ...



I took the liberty of using some Jin stock I had leftover as the stock didn't seem to nice, you don't mind right? I also used the picture you gave though.


----------



## Ito (Oct 2, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> I took the liberty of using some Jin stock I had leftover as the stock didn't seem to nice, you don't mind right? I also used the picture you gave though.



Oh no, those are fantastic. One complaint: that picture is pretty common. Do you think you could find a stock that isn't very popular, but is a good picture of him? If not, it's cool.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 3, 2009)

*Applechan*


*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 









*Jze0*


*1TrueSensei*
dotted borders were added



*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Uzumaki Noruzami - 144 (on hold due to ban)
Mariko-Chan / Izumi - 143
Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143
ZexionAxel / Izumi - 144
FlyingLeaf - 145

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## KohZa (Oct 3, 2009)

i think i want izumi to do my request please if shes not busy .


----------



## Jade (Oct 3, 2009)

What kind of request: Set
Stock:

Size:Avy 125x125
Effect's: At your choosing, IDK what kind of effect's would look good with this.


----------



## Izumi (Oct 3, 2009)

@ZexionAxel; Nope, I'm not. Please repost your request and turn off your sig if you're not. 

Taking. ^


----------



## AppleChan (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks Aphro. I'll use them all. rep + cred for you.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 3, 2009)

Izumi said:


> @ZexionAxel; Nope, I'm not. Please repost your request and turn off your sig if you're not.
> 
> Taking. ^


here it is.

Avatar:senor size avatar.around agon and unsui face.


Signature:Animated signature 
  First page:
*Spoiler*: __ 





start from hiruma running until the end of the page 




Second Page:
*Spoiler*: __ 





from where they say "back Pass to agon"until the end of the page 


 

Third page:
*Spoiler*: __ 





from the first panel until the touchdown .




take your time doing this .


----------



## Izumi (Oct 3, 2009)

^ Alright, will do. And fyi, I know how to read manga-style.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 3, 2009)

Aurora said:


> What kind of request: Set
> Stock:
> 
> Size:Avy 125x125
> Effect's: At your choosing, IDK what kind of effect's would look good with this.



k i will do it

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Uzumaki Noruzami - 144 (on hold due to ban)
Mariko-Chan / Izumi - 143
Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143
ZexionAxel / Izumi - 144
FlyingLeaf - 145
Aurora / Aphro - 145

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Izumi (Oct 3, 2009)

lol aphro i took that, but it's alright you can have that.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 3, 2009)

well i couldnt tell with the way you had the other post.. you can go ahead and take it if you want i dont really care.


----------



## Jze0 (Oct 3, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> *Jze0*


OMG... I love it... thank you Aphrodite.


----------



## En Too See (Oct 3, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> k i will do it
> 
> *~Requests Housekeeping~*
> 
> ...



Kyo is still doing mine over.  Since he's taking too long, can I get you to do it Aphro?


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Oct 3, 2009)

En Too See said:


> Kyo is still doing mine over.  Since he's taking too long, can I get you to do it Aphro?



You dont got your sig disabled and your being a bit impatient, so you know what I refuse to finish it. I was gonna post it today - I already explained I had to re-install ps and everything over again, I had to get all my plugins and brushes and everything again.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 3, 2009)

Jze0 said:


> OMG... I love it... thank you Aphrodite.



Your welcome  



En Too See said:


> Kyo is still doing mine over.  Since he's taking too long, can I get you to do it Aphro?



No i dont take over someone else's request thats rather rude.. either you wait for the person doing it or go somewhere else.



~Kyo~ said:


> You dont got your sig disabled and your being a bit impatient, so you know what I refuse to finish it. I was gonna post it today - I already explained I had to re-install ps and everything over again, I had to get all my plugins and brushes and everything again.



Its ok Kyo dont worry about it.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 3, 2009)

Good Lord, En 

Take yous time Kyo 

And I'll take Flying's, if it's still free.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 3, 2009)

Yes its free


----------



## Laex (Oct 3, 2009)

I bring request for aphro 

A set of... 
Stock: this
Border: You pick the border, maybe a triple one or dotted.
Style: Square shape
Size: 350x500.
Extras: Just do the amazing work you always do 


I'll be waiting


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 4, 2009)

Panda, I have another chibi request for you 



I'd like it to be of Gu Honse (guy with the shades). 

Here's another example, props to Aphrodite for the coloring


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 4, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Panda, I have another chibi request for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will do


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 4, 2009)

Senior-sized set, I'd like the sig to be a trans please. The avy should be the one in the center(Kefka)


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Oct 4, 2009)

Sorry I was banned for posting ONE extra thread on Telegrams...Lol

I believe I had link for Haunter.

Was curious what you can do for a sig an avy? 

I know I def want some kind of background effect or a different one all together because it's kinda lame. 

Thanks so much in advance!! <3


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 4, 2009)

Set please to Aphrodite or Izumi...

Effects and borders up with you.
Thank you.


----------



## Izumi (Oct 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Mariko-Chan_ 



Stocks are win. 







•Rinoa• said:


> Set please to Aphrodite or Izumi...
> 
> Effects and borders up with you.
> Thank you.



The link isn't working. ;___;

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Uzumaki Noruzami - 144 (on hold due to ban)
Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143
ZexionAxel / Izumi - 144
FlyingLeaf /Panda- 145
Aurora /Izumi - 145
Laex /Aphro - 146
Darth Nihilus /Panda - 146
battlerek - 146

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 4, 2009)

i'll take battlerek :3


----------



## Mαri (Oct 4, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mariko-Chan_
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks are win.



Thank you Izumi!  

Do you want me to rep twice for both?


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 4, 2009)

•Rinoa• said:


> Set please to Aphrodite or Izumi...
> 
> Effects and borders up with you.
> Thank you.





Izumi said:


> The link isn't working. ;___;


Oh...
I hope it works, now.
Please take off the letters.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 4, 2009)

Chibi request for Panda.


*Spoiler*: _Capricorn Shura_ 




Another example




Double rep also credit. Thank you


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 4, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Chibi request for Panda.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Capricorn Shura_
> ...



Got ya's


----------



## En Too See (Oct 4, 2009)

~Kyo~ said:


> You dont got your sig disabled and your being a bit impatient, so you know what I refuse to finish it. I was gonna post it today - I already explained I had to re-install ps and everything over again, I had to get all my plugins and brushes and everything again.



My apologies.  I assumed that it was three days before reposting the request, and I was wrong.  Can you please do it?


----------



## Miss Rasengan (Oct 4, 2009)

request set pls!


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 4, 2009)

^ YAY! SASUSAKU!! is mine too!!! muahaha


I'm doing battlerek and Miss Rasengan..


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 5, 2009)

*Flying:*
Finishing up soon, having some issues clearing it up some. 
*
Darth Nihilus: 
*
*
Grimmjow: *Pm'd you about the horns.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 5, 2009)

O_O

Woah, I liek. 

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 5, 2009)

PM         sent.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 5, 2009)

I will try to get my requests done later tonight im having trouble with my photoshop right now so hopefully later it will be working right. Sorry for the wait.


----------



## Wisely (Oct 5, 2009)

Izumi!


What kind of request: Set
Stock: 
Border: Dotted 
Style: Square 
Size: Senior size
Extras: Any effects you like make it look amazing like you always do!


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry for the waits 
*
Flying:
**
**

**Grimmjow:
*


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 5, 2009)

Panda said:


> Sorry for the waits
> 
> *Grimmjow:
> *


It was no rush

Outstanding.

I really appreciate this.
Second rep soon. Credit now.


----------



## Laurens (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey, can you make something more beautiful of this?


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 6, 2009)

^ i'll take Agovernment..



*Spoiler*: _battlerek_ 







*Spoiler*: _sig_ 














i'm working on Miss Rasengan and i'll post it later today.. i think.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 6, 2009)

set plz :3


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 6, 2009)

request for Aphrodite
Stock:  avatar - 


sig - 



Border:  none, just rounded for the avatar
Style: awesome
Size: Senior size
Extras: could you put kakashi's name on the sig somewhere.



please


----------



## Metaro (Oct 6, 2009)

Panda said:


> Sorry for the waits
> *
> Flying:
> **
> ...



Don't worry .
Thank you xd


----------



## krome (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd like a 'slideshow' avy w/ a black border.

Stock: x x


----------



## Mαri (Oct 6, 2009)

Back again 

(For Aphrodite :3)

Trans set/ava .
Do whatever  .


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope you didn't forget about me. 


Nah you wouldn't forget about me, everyone loves Haunter.


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 6, 2009)

i have Agovernment and i'll take okita's request as well. hope it's ok~ 



*Spoiler*: _Miss Rasengan_ 





*Spoiler*: _B/W set_ 












*Spoiler*: _Colored set_


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 6, 2009)

edited my request just so ya know ;3


----------



## God (Oct 6, 2009)

Back again for another awesome set 



Sig should be top panel, junior. Make the avy a closeup on Rikky. Add any cool effects. Thanks.

EDIT: Border it plz.


----------



## Red (Oct 7, 2009)

Sig request for whoever.
Time: 1:47-1:50
Dimensions: As big as you can make it while under the size limit.
Link: Here


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 7, 2009)

Michael Lucky, reporting for duty 

imma grab some request in a few, just fixing some stuff for now


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 7, 2009)

Omg baby i am so glad your back and i missed you so damn bad.. tell those floods to stay away from you


----------



## Mai (Oct 7, 2009)

Set request please 



~senior size
~make two avatars (the two girls)
~nice effects
~dotted borders
~Text: Love and Tea

thanks~


----------



## MasterChick (Oct 7, 2009)

Set Request 


Avatar
Size: Senior Ava with Liz (The blonde with the ponytail)
Border: Any 
Text: MC

Sig
I just want a border and their names in the sig, please. You can add whatever you like too. 
(Left to right) Patti, Death the Kid and Liz (for those who don't know...)

Please and thank you!


----------



## Mαri (Oct 7, 2009)

Mariko-Chan said:


> Back again
> 
> (For Aphrodite :3)
> 
> ...



I changed my request.

Just letting you know :3 .


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _okita_ 










*Spoiler*: _Agovernment_ 













i'll take Mai and MasterChick :WOW


----------



## Laurens (Oct 8, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _okita_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



those are amazing! 

thank you very much !!!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 8, 2009)

Michael/Aphrodite

Stock:Link removed
Size: 150x150
Border: Rounded
Extra: I want a avatar of Goku, Gohan and Gotenks. If possible, insert a background similar to this please.


----------



## God (Oct 8, 2009)

Editted my post, just so y'know.


----------



## krome (Oct 8, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _okita_



Thank you so much   <333 pek


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 8, 2009)

*Takes Cubey


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 9, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Michael/Aphrodite
> 
> Stock:You are wrong
> Size: 150x150
> ...



stock wont open for me 

can you upload it somewhere else?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 9, 2009)

Red said:


> Sig request for whoever.
> Time: 1:47-1:50
> Dimensions: As big as you can make it while under the size limit.
> Link: Link removed



this


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 9, 2009)

Reloaded my stock: link


----------



## Izumi (Oct 9, 2009)

Ah haven't been in here for soo long. ;____;
I'm ready to work now. Can someone make a requests list too? 

*EDIT-*


*Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_ 



Sorry for the long wait. D:










Mai said:


> Set request please
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MasterChick said:


> Set Request
> 
> 
> Avatar
> ...



Taking~


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Ah haven't been in here for soo long. ;____;
> I'm ready to work now. Can someone make a requests list too?
> 
> 
> ...



Izumi i posted the image again.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 9, 2009)

*Cubey:


*

If you want something different, just let me knows 

*I'll make a req list in a sec Izumi


----------



## Izumi (Oct 9, 2009)

?Rinoa? said:


> Izumi i posted the image again.



Alright I'll do that. 



Panda said:


> *Cubey:
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Thanks so much Panda. You're really a huge help.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 9, 2009)

Alright, I believe this is correct:
_
__Request List_:​

 Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
 ^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143
 ZexionAxel / Izumi - 144
 真魚rashin-sama京 / Req 4 Aphro - 144
 Aurora /Izumi - 145
 Laex /Aphro - 146
 Samurai / Snow Princess - 147
 Wisely / Req 4 Izumi - 147
 Sweets - 147
 Kool Aid / Req 4 Aphro - 147
 Mariko Chan / Req 4 Aphro - 147
 Red / Michael Lucky - 148
 Mai / Snow Princess - 148
 MasterChick / Snow Princess - 148
 Atlantic Storm / Req Michael or Aphro - 148
 Akainu - 148
 Rinoa / Izumi - 149


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 9, 2009)

Akainu said:


> Avatar
> stock:
> size: big as a non-senior can have
> border: double line
> ...



Taking. BTW Izumi, Snow Princess has taken those two Reqs


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 9, 2009)

_
__Request List_:​

 Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
 ^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143
 ZexionAxel / Izumi - 144
 真魚rashin-sama京 / Req 4 Aphro - 144
 Aurora /Izumi - 145
 Laex /Aphro - 146
 Samurai / Snow Princess - 147
 Wisely / Req 4 Izumi - 147
 Sweets - 147
 Kool Aid / Req 4 Aphro - 147
 Mariko Chan / Req 4 Aphro - 147
 Red / Michael Lucky - 148
 Mai / Snow Princess - 148
 MasterChick / Snow Princess - 148
 Atlantic Storm / Req Michael or Aphro - 148
 Akainu / Koroshi - 148
 Rinoa / Izumi - 149


----------



## God (Oct 9, 2009)

Panda said:


> *Cubey:
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Jesus Christ..

Far better than I expected. If I have any ammo left, you'll get your green today. If not, tomorrow pek


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 9, 2009)

sweets said:


> set plz :3



guess im takin this too


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 9, 2009)

_Request List_:​

 Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
 ^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143
 ZexionAxel / Izumi - 144
 真魚rashin-sama京 / Req 4 Aphro - 144
 Aurora /Izumi - 145
 Laex /Aphro - 146
 Samurai / Snow Princess - 147
 Wisely / Req 4 Izumi - 147
 Sweets / Michael Lucky - 147
 Kool Aid / Req 4 Aphro - 147
 Mariko Chan / Req 4 Aphro - 147
 Red / Michael Lucky - 148
 Mai / Snow Princess - 148
 MasterChick / Snow Princess - 148
 Atlantic Storm / Req Michael or Aphro - 148
 Akainu / Koroshi - 148
 Rinoa / Izumi - 149
That's all of them spoken for, at least as of now.
I'll take the next two open ones if that be alright, since I've been busy with the Chibi's.


----------



## Izumi (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks a million Panda! I'll 'convert' it into our shop's req list style now. 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143
真魚rashin-sama京 / Aphro - 144
Aurora /Izumi - 145
Laex /Aphro - 146
Samurai /Snow Princess - 147
Wisely /Izumi - 147
Sweets /Michael Lucky - 147
Kool Aid /Aphro - 147
Mariko Chan /Aphro - 147
Red /Michael Lucky - 148
Mai /Snow Princess - 148
MasterChick /Snow Princess - 148
Atlantic Storm /Michael - 148
Akainu / Koroshi - 148
Rinoa / Izumi - 149

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Akainu_ 









If you want anything different just say it.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Oct 9, 2009)

xXx

Only thing I ask is that the signature at the bottom corner to be removed. Avatar focused on his face


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 9, 2009)

Beyond Birthday said:


> xXx
> 
> Only thing I ask is that the signature at the bottom corner to be removed. Avatar focused on his face



Can do, but the DeviantArt but in the middle has to stay


----------



## Izumi (Oct 9, 2009)

Can I do that req Panda? I need to make up with the work I didn't do.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 9, 2009)

sweets


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Oct 9, 2009)

Panda said:


> Can do, but the DeviantArt but in the middle has to stay



figured



Izumi said:


> Can I do that req Panda? I need to make up with the work I didn't do.



I dont mind who does it


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 9, 2009)

ahhhh, thx you so much <3333 i love it pek
your so awesome.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 10, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Ah haven't been in here for soo long. ;____;
> I'm ready to work now. Can someone make a requests list too?
> 
> *EDIT-*
> ...


Thx again for the awesome set .i'm liking this one :ho.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Oct 10, 2009)

What kind of request: Sig set 
Stock: Link removed
Border: Solid
Style: Rounded
Size: Senior
Extras: No text needed.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 10, 2009)

ByakugenEye said:


> What kind of request: Sig set
> Stock: Bakanda
> Border: Solid
> Style: Rounded
> ...



Gotcha, but you gotta turn off yous sig por favor


----------



## Sunako (Oct 10, 2009)

Junior Set Request .

Ava: Dotted border
& effects , whatever you like


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 10, 2009)

zwinkycandy said:


> Junior Set Request .
> 
> Ava: Dotted border
> & effects , whatever you like



Taking   .


----------



## ♪♫ KiD CuDi ♪♫ (Oct 10, 2009)

What kind of request: Signature
Stock: Spoiler
Border: Leave this to your artistic judgment.
Style: Leave this to your artistic judgment.
Size:Junior 
Extras: Essentially, I would like get rid of the black background, border the Kid Cudi part at the bottom and have the actual person and blue background behind him stick out of the signature/border.


*Spoiler*: __ 








This is the basic Idea.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Obviously it's going to be cropped/rendered 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Oct 10, 2009)

If no one started on my req yet. 

I'm going to cancel. I'll make another one later.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 10, 2009)

I got ya Rashin


----------



## Mαri (Oct 10, 2009)

Mariko-Chan said:


> Back again
> 
> (For Aphrodite :3)
> 
> ...



 Changed stock again .

I hope it doesn't effect anything, I'm just indecisive 

Thanks  .


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 10, 2009)

真魚rashin-sama京 said:


> If no one started on my req yet.
> 
> I'm going to cancel. I'll make another one later.



Ok just post when you do



Mariko-Chan said:


> Changed stock again .
> 
> I hope it doesn't effect anything, I'm just indecisive
> 
> Thanks  .



No i havent started yet.. i started working so it has kinda interfered with my set making and plus im on an old comp and my ps has been acting up on it so i havent started yet so your good to go  

Going to try and start requests tonight.


----------



## Wisely (Oct 10, 2009)

Wisely said:


> Izumi!
> 
> 
> What kind of request: Set
> ...



I wish to change my request!

I still want Izumi to do it however!

Izumi!


What kind of request: Set
Stock: 
Border: Dotted 
Style: Square 
Size: Senior size
Extras: Any effects you like make it look amazing like you always do! Oh no text. Also the Avatar I want it to be Luffy only.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 10, 2009)

*ByakugenEye:

*

  Want something different just let me knows


----------



## Gecka (Oct 10, 2009)

trans + resize to fit into 550 by 500 sig


----------



## Tobirama (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi there set shop,

I have already prepared the images to the correct sizes, I would like them to be run in a gif please (easily done in Adobe ImageReady).

The stock:

Link removed

Also, if possible, I would like the edge/"glare" to be taken off the image  of Kris Kristofferson (the third in the gallery) to bring it more in line with the other three.

Thanks in advance, rep and etc for whoever does it.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 10, 2009)

I like an identical set to the one I already have, just with a different color scheme.  Same type of airbrushed effect as well, please.

Stock:


Color scheme of my current sig:


Size: Senior avy, regular sig
Border: dotted, please
Shape: square

Rep and cred will be given of course, and thanks to whoever picks this up.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 10, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Hi there set shop,
> 
> I have already prepared the images to the correct sizes, I would like them to be run in a gif please (easily done in Adobe ImageReady).
> 
> ...



kk, got this


----------



## Sakubo (Oct 11, 2009)

Sig request 



If possible I'd like it to have a transparent background :3 The shadow behind her can stay though. 
Any effects you like & no text please. 

Thanks <33


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Oct 11, 2009)

Panda we all set on the new request I msged you about?


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 11, 2009)

VM'd, Rashin


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 11, 2009)

tsunXtsun said:


> Sig request
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking.


*Spoiler*: _Zwinkycandy_ 










I know it's not that good but it's the best I can do with that type of stock. Of course you can have someone else do it if you don't like it.


----------



## Sunako (Oct 11, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> Taking.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Zwinkycandy_
> ...



 I like it. Can you also make an ava with her face , if you want?


----------



## Izumi (Oct 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Aurora_ 









*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143
Laex /Aphro - 146
Samurai /Snow Princess - 147
Wisely /Izumi - 147
Kool Aid /Aphro - 147
Mariko Chan /Aphro - 147
Red /Michael Lucky - 148
Mai /Snow Princess - 148
MasterChick /Snow Princess - 148
Atlantic Storm /Michael - 148
Rinoa / Izumi - 149
Beyond Birthday /Izumi - 149
Lust For Life - 150
Wisely /Izumi - 150
Gecka - 150
Tobirama /Michael - 150
1TrueSensei - 150
tsunxtsun /Koroshi - 150

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Izumi (Oct 11, 2009)

Wisely said:


> I wish to change my request!
> 
> I still want Izumi to do it however!
> 
> ...



Sexy stock. 
But I'm sorry if I submit it late.. ><

* Also 3000 posts! *​


----------



## Nimander (Oct 11, 2009)

Apologies.  Looks like I forgot to turn off my sig earlier


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _TsunxTsun_


----------



## Izumi (Oct 11, 2009)

^ 'S alright my good friend.
Remember to turn it off next time. 


*Spoiler*: _Wisely_ 









*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143
Laex /Aphro - 146
Samurai /Snow Princess - 147
Kool Aid /Aphro - 147
Mariko Chan /Aphro - 147
Red /Michael Lucky - 148
Mai /Snow Princess - 148
MasterChick /Snow Princess - 148
Atlantic Storm /Michael - 148
Beyond Birthday /Izumi - 149
Lust For Life - 150
Gecka - 150
Tobirama /Michael - 150
1TrueSensei - 150

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Izumi (Oct 11, 2009)

Rinoa's here, damn the 10 images limit. 


*Spoiler*: _Rinoa_


----------



## Sakubo (Oct 11, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> *Spoiler*: _TsunxTsun_



Thank you


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 11, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Rinoa's here, damn the 10 images limit.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Rinoa_


Izumi they look so beautiful, awww!!!

Thank you, you're awesome!!! +reps


----------



## Wisely (Oct 11, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Wisely_


Amazing as always.
Rep and credit.


----------



## Soldier (Oct 11, 2009)

Wowzers. I'm back to this great place after a long absence. XD

Set of this, please. (: Have fun with it, and could you give me a variety of borders please?
Width of 350 on the signature, please. 150x150 avatar.
Could you find a way to fit "Donnie-sempai...?" in there?
Other than that, I don't care what you do with it.


----------



## Mandy (Oct 11, 2009)

First time requesting here~
I would like to request a full Gif set, please. For anyone who is able to make it, of course.

Stock: Either this or this (same files, just uploaded on different sites incase one of them doesn't work). 


*Avatar*
Time: 03:33 - 04:05 
Dimensions: 125 x 125

*Sig*
Time: 15:36 - 16:27
Dimensions: As big as you can make it.

Both of them squared with dotted borders too, if possible. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 11, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
> ^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143
> Laex /Aphro - 146
> *Samurai /Snow Princess - 147*
> ...


i didn't take Samurai's request in page - 147...  i've made a previous request for him but i didn't take this new request. 

 i only took Mai and MasterChick.


Edit: i'll take 1TrueSensei as well.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd like a set from Aphrodite <3



Senior sized avatar, no borders. 

Horizontal sig with a dotted border. I want some Mystik magik


----------



## Bleach (Oct 12, 2009)

Set Request for anyone ^_______^

*Stock:* 
*Text:* Wd0
*Size:* Senior for Avatar
*Other:* Can you make like the theme of it sort of dark? Since the character is somewhat darkish XD.

Please and thank you


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 12, 2009)

Bleach said:


> Set Request for anyone ^_______^
> 
> *Stock:*
> *Text:* Wd0
> ...



Taking


----------



## Miss Rasengan (Oct 12, 2009)

im sorry for not posting earlier!Snow Princess tanks,tanks its amazing my set!


----------



## Hawkeyes (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmmm, well I am pretty much done requesting here then.


----------



## Mandy (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi, can I please cancel my request? I already got someone else doing it for me.  Sorry for the trouble!


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 12, 2009)

*Bleach:


*


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 12, 2009)

Miss Rasengan said:


> im sorry for not posting earlier!Snow Princess tanks,tanks its amazing my set!


Thanks hun<3


Samurai said:


> Hmmm, well I am pretty much done requesting here then.


lol I don?t have anything against you, some stocks catch my eyes more ;3


----------



## Bleach (Oct 12, 2009)

Panda said:


> *Bleach:
> 
> 
> *



Omg that was faster than I expected XD! Its great  

But could you put Wd0 in the avatar too XD? Sorry I didn't mention I forgot 

Thanks!! Ill +rep early =P


----------



## Metaro (Oct 12, 2009)

Another request 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Siganture of all group
and avatar of the eyepatch girl

here.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 12, 2009)

sorry for the delay with Red's and Tobiramra's request, my imageready been fucking up recently

also I apologize for Atlantic Storm's request, didnt know he re-uploaded, sorry

imma work on it now


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 12, 2009)

Soldier said:


> Wowzers. I'm back to this great place after a long absence. XD
> 
> Set of this, please. (: Have fun with it, and could you give me a variety of borders please?
> Width of 350 on the signature, please. 150x150 avatar.
> ...



Got ya's


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 12, 2009)

Atlantic Storm

kinda took a while, like I said, I wasnt aware you uploaded it again, sorry for that

also took time finding a background you wanted lol, I used this

here 


anyway here they are now




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm back...
Request set for Aphrodite or Izumi.
You can take your time...
Effects and borders up with you.
You can cut off a little of the drawing above her head.
Thank you.


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Mai_ 











*Spoiler*: _MasterChick_ 





*Spoiler*: _V1_ 











*Spoiler*: _V2_ 













*Spoiler*: _1TrueSensei_


----------



## Mai (Oct 13, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mai_



Omg, so pretty. 

Thanks so much~


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 13, 2009)

currently having problems with imageready, so the gif request might take a while, sorry


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 13, 2009)

Lust For Life said:


> What kind of request: Signature
> Stock: Spoiler
> Border: Leave this to your artistic judgment.
> Style: Leave this to your artistic judgment.
> ...




hope you like it, if you want changes just tell me


----------



## Tobirama (Oct 13, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> currently having problems with imageready, so the gif request might take a while, sorry



Don't worry aboiut it, managed to get it done myself

rep for the effort


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 13, 2009)

lol thanks, sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 13, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> Atlantic Storm
> 
> kinda took a while, like I said, I wasnt aware you uploaded it again, sorry for that
> 
> ...




Its...Beautiful. I do have a slight problem though, is it ok if you make the sig slightly smaller?


----------



## MasterChick (Oct 13, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _MasterChick_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! I really love version two alot!! I'll take that!!! 

Thank you so much! Rep and creditz as promised!!!


----------



## Mαri (Oct 13, 2009)

It's been a week since my request, so may I ask how it's doing?


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 13, 2009)

It would be so awesome if one of you could add some nice effects to this and make an ava of the guy with the blue hair I would love you forever


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 13, 2009)

^ i'll do that Ally ~ 

do you want the text to stay? i can replace it with a nicer font.


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 13, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ i'll do that Ally ~
> 
> do you want the text to stay? i can replace it with a nicer font.



Actually I wanted it to stay, but I?ll take this offer and say that you can do anything you want with it


----------



## FoxxyKat (Oct 13, 2009)

May some gorgeous soul make a set for me out of this:


Size: Senior
Border: square, dotted
Size, Effects: Have fun


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 13, 2009)

Mariko-Chan said:


> It's been a week since my request, so may I ask how it's doing?



Im about to post some requests now.. sorry im having trouble with photoshop and im working now so its going to take me longer to get my requests done. I actually just finished yours 

Just to let you all know until i get me a new comp and get rid of this older one its going to take a while because ps dont work well with this comp at all and its giving me lots of problems but i am trying my best.  

*Mariko-chan*



*Laex*


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 13, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Its...Beautiful. I do have a slight problem though, is it ok if you make the sig slightly smaller?


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 13, 2009)

*Kool-aid*


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 13, 2009)

i'll take *FoxxyKat* too if you don't mind~



Ally said:


> Actually I wanted it to stay, but I?ll take this offer and say that you can do anything you want with it


okies~


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 13, 2009)

ok new list and since things got out of order and hectic if i forgot anyone please feel free to let me know.

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143
Red /Michael Lucky - 148
Beyond Birthday /Izumi - 149
Gecka - 150
Soldier / Panda - 151
FlyingLeaf - 151
•Rinoa• / Aphro - 152
Ally / Snow Princess - 152
FoxxyKat / Snow Princess - 152

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 13, 2009)

You forgot to add mine on the list. I requested a set from yous =o


----------



## ArcticSiren (Oct 13, 2009)

Could I have a set made out of this link please?

Please add all of the cool text and effects you like. xD


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 13, 2009)

RikaUtari said:


> Could I have a set made out of this [CH23] Needless OST - e-ZUKA - I got you under my skin (MP3).rar please?
> 
> Please add all of the cool text and effects you like. xD


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 13, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> You forgot to add mine on the list. I requested a set from yous =o



Actually i did forget to add you and i passed your request like several times tonight i guess i thought i added it because i have it on wordpad right now because thats where i put my requests i am going to do so i dont have to keep looking back at the thread to see what request to do next and forgot 

Good thing you reminded me though incase i really did forget your request. 

I am also doing red's request since Michael can't get his imageready to work.

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143
Red /Aphro - 148
Beyond Birthday /Izumi - 149
Gecka - 150
Darth Nihilus / Aphro - 151
Soldier / Panda - 151
FlyingLeaf - 151
•Rinoa• / Aphro - 152
Ally / Snow Princess - 152
FoxxyKat / Snow Princess - 152
RikaUtari / Michael - 153

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 13, 2009)

No problem 

And thanks.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 13, 2009)

Soldier canceled, so I'll take Flying Leaf's


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh soldier canceled.. so i need to redo the list.

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143
Red /Michael Lucky - 148
Beyond Birthday /Izumi - 149
Gecka - 150
Darth Nihilus / Aphro - 151
FlyingLeaf / Panda - 151
•Rinoa• / Aphro - 152
Ally / Snow Princess - 152
FoxxyKat / Snow Princess - 152
RikaUtari - 153

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Mαri (Oct 13, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> *Mariko-chan*



It's lovely  .
Thankyou Aphrodite! 

Rep + Cred of course  .


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 13, 2009)

Mariko-Chan said:


> It's lovely  .
> Thankyou Aphrodite!
> 
> Rep + Cred of course  .



Your welcome


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok guys will do more requests tomorrow because if i continue tonight this comp is getting a first class ticket out of my bedroom window. 

*Red*






*Gecka*


*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143
Beyond Birthday /Izumi - 149
Darth Nihilus / Aphro - 151
FlyingLeaf / Panda - 151
•Rinoa• / Aphro - 152
Ally / Snow Princess - 152
FoxxyKat / Snow Princess - 152
RikaUtari / Michael- 153

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Mihael (Oct 13, 2009)

A request for Michael  :ho

*What kind of request* - Set.

*Stock* - 

*Style* - Square.

*Size* - Both Avi and Sig senior size.

*Extras* - Surprise me dude.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 13, 2009)

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143
Beyond Birthday /Izumi - 149
Darth Nihilus / Aphro - 151
FlyingLeaf / Panda - 151
•Rinoa• / Aphro - 152
Ally / Snow Princess - 152
FoxxyKat / Snow Princess - 152
RikaUtari / Michael - 153
mihaelkeehl / Michael - 153

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Proxy (Oct 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





First request. I'd like this image for a sig. Senior sized. if possible. Instead of leaving the corners pointy as they are, could you square out each one? I'm not sure if I explained that good enough. Lastly for the sig, could you add a dotted border? Much appreciated.

For the avatar, I'd like one that's senior sized of the girl's face and dotted as well. Similar to the sig, could you give the corners a square to them? Whichever color you think is the best for the border is fine. Hope I'm not asking for too much.

Will rep


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 14, 2009)

*Darth Nihilus*




*•Rinoa•*





*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143
Beyond Birthday /Izumi - 149
FlyingLeaf / Panda - 151
Ally / Snow Princess - 152
FoxxyKat / Snow Princess - 152
mihaelkeehl / Michael - 153
Proxy / Aphro - 153

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks <3

Will use later on


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 14, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> *•Rinoa•*


Looks so beautiful Aphrodite , awesome work as always.pek
Thank you so much for made your magic. reps

Would you mind to make a sig just a little bit smaller, plz?!
Thank you.


----------



## ArcticSiren (Oct 14, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


>



Thanks so much!! But I just rememembered something, could I pelase also have the quote "Perhaps....it is time to die." put on the siggie.(It is a quote from the anime)


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Oct 14, 2009)

I've been waiting for a while, and Izumi's been inactive for a bit (school work, I believe?) So I was wondering if you could do this for me, Aphro






Beyond Birthday said:


> xXx
> 
> Only thing I ask is that the signature at the bottom corner to be removed. Avatar focused on his face


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 14, 2009)

RikaUtari said:


> Thanks so much!! But I just rememembered something, could I pelase also have the quote "Perhaps....it is time to die." put on the siggie.(It is a quote from the anime)



just tell me if you want it changed


----------



## ArcticSiren (Oct 14, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> just tell me if you want it changed



No need to change anything, I think it is perfect now!!

Thank you so much. pek

Rep and cred.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 14, 2009)

lol thanks, and your welcome 



mihaelkeehl said:


> A request for Michael  :ho
> 
> *What kind of request* - Set.
> 
> ...



hope you like it 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 14, 2009)

•Rinoa• said:


> Looks so beautiful Aphrodite , awesome work as always.pek
> Thank you so much for made your magic. reps
> 
> Would you mind to make a sig just a little bit smaller, plz?!
> Thank you.



Here you go




Beyond Birthday said:


> I've been waiting for a while, and Izumi's been inactive for a bit (school work, I believe?) So I was wondering if you could do this for me, Aphro



I can do it but your going to have to wait till tomorrow. Its 10pm at night and i just got off work and i am tired. Im not doing any requests tonight. 


*Attention everyone*​I have started working so you probably wont get your requests done right away but i promise to get them out when i can. Plus when im on my free time im not going to do requests the whole time i am free as i do have a life also. So please all i ask is when you make a request and i am making it please be patient with me. Thank you.  

Also i would like to send out a very very special thanks to Michael Lucky , Snow Princess , and Panda for your dedication and hard work. Without you guys i probably would have to close the shop and still may depending on how my schedule and business. Just want you guys to know i appreciate it very much.

Last but not least i think i will start hiring again as it seems like i could use a couple more workers since six workers are mia right now and i am getting so busy.


----------



## Mihael (Oct 14, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> lol thanks, and your welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its fucking epic dude !!

You have the hands of god 

Edit: *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Michael Lucky again.* 

Imma rep you when I can.

Edit #2: There.


----------



## Purchase (Oct 15, 2009)

♥ Template: ♥
What kind of request:  signature 
Stock: 
Border: No Border
Style: Which ever looks better
Size:It's a sig =O
Extras: Put them in this order from left to right Gaara,Naruto,Sauske
And can you put there names under them


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 15, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Also i would like to send out a very very special thanks to Michael Lucky , Snow Princess , and Panda for your dedication and hard work. Without you guys i probably would have to close the shop and still may depending on how my schedule and business. Just want you guys to know i appreciate it very much.


aww no prob<3 we're having fun as we help too ;3


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 15, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Here you go


THANK YOU SO MUX, APHRODITE!!!pek


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 15, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Also i would like to send out a very very special thanks to Michael Lucky , Snow Princess , and Panda for your dedication and hard work. Without you guys i probably would have to close the shop and still may depending on how my schedule and business. Just want you guys to know i appreciate it very much.
> 
> Last but not least i think i will start hiring again as it seems like i could use a couple more workers since six workers are mia right now and i am getting so busy.



Yous very welcome Aphrodite


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Oct 15, 2009)

Pic: 

Sigan you make the white bakcground transparent plz
Size: The regular size for a sig (but not to small)
Ava:The girl with long black hairs face!


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 16, 2009)

*Flying Leaf:


*


----------



## Sinai (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't want anything special, lol, but if you could, would you make me an avy of the bottom panel of Kisame's face? 
Drewto1
And, if possible, could you remove the words? Thanks


----------



## KohZa (Oct 16, 2009)

Senior Set request for michael ......



*Avatar*:Focus on jet enduro(the white hair guy).i wanted 2 version.one with the text "jet enduro" on it and one without it.

*Border*: Solid and black.

*Sig*lease get rid off the wild arms text and add the text "memories will live on in our heart so that they may guide us to the future" in the sig instead.

*Extras*lease make beautiful effect .

sry if this is a hard request but i appreciate if you do this .


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 16, 2009)

ZexionAxel said:


> Senior Set request for michael ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, i'll see what I can do


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 16, 2009)

Michael.

Stock: Zankuuha
Request: One with dotted border one rounded. I want a set please.
Size: Sig the same size as my current sig, only smaller. 150x150 avatar please.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry guys i will try and get some requests done tonight since i am off of work tomorrow.. been working like crazy since i started so please bare with me.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 16, 2009)

Re-uploaded stock.
 Other's


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 16, 2009)

will do


----------



## Sakubo (Oct 16, 2009)

Set request



1 junior avi & 1 senior avi please.  

Effects: Surprise me.
Border: Dotted.

Thanks in advance~ Take your time


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 17, 2009)

imma take that too

and ZexionAxel, your request will take a while, removing that thing on his belt aint that easy lol

im workin on it tho, just gonna make these 2 first so it wont pile up and such

which reminds me, Atlantic Storm, which one would be your avy?


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 17, 2009)

I'll take Sinai's then 

And, if you would like/haven't started it quite yet, I can do tsunxtsun's Michael.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 17, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> imma take that too
> 
> and ZexionAxel, your request will take a while, removing that thing on his belt aint that easy lol
> 
> ...


its ok michael.take as long as you want .


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 17, 2009)

kk man, thanks

and I got imageready back btw XD



Panda said:


> I'll take Sinai's then : lmao
> 
> And, if you would like/haven't started it quite yet, I can do tsunxtsun's Michael. : amuse



I just finished them, sorry 







*Spoiler*: _tsunXtsun_ 





hope you like it 


*Spoiler*: _Junior Avy_


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 17, 2009)

^Tis alrights, just thought I would offer 

*Sinai:*


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 17, 2009)

ok, thanks


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 17, 2009)

I want my avatar focused on Shaymin please. Sig focused on entire pic.


----------



## `Monster (Oct 17, 2009)

I would like some really cool purple AVATARS please.

And the avatars can have some peach on them, I think it matches


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Oct 17, 2009)

May i inow who is doing my request?

Kallen no sigs allowed in posts!


----------



## Sakubo (Oct 17, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> *Spoiler*: _tsunXtsun_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Chief Kakashi (Oct 17, 2009)

[/IMG]

may you turn this pic into a sig

any form of design would be appreciated


----------



## `Monster (Oct 17, 2009)

Lambdadelta said:


> May i inow who is doing my request?
> 
> Kallen no sigs allowed in posts!



Oops. Didnt know,


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 17, 2009)

Beyond Birthday said:


> xXx
> 
> Only thing I ask is that the signature at the bottom corner to be removed. Avatar focused on his face






*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143
Ally / Snow Princess - 152
FoxxyKat / Snow Princess - 152
Proxy / Aphro - 153
Purchase - 154
Lambdadelta - 154
ZexionAxel / Michael - 154
Atlantic Storm / Michael - 154
`Monster - 155
Chief Kakashi - 155

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 17, 2009)

Lambdadelta said:


> Pic:
> 
> Sigan you make the white bakcground transparent plz
> Size: The regular size for a sig (but not to small)
> Ava:The girl with long black hairs face!




*yoink*


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Oct 17, 2009)

Will you make my request?


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 17, 2009)

Proxy said:


> *Spoiler*: __







*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143
Ally / Snow Princess - 152
FoxxyKat / Snow Princess - 152
Purchase - 154
Lambdadelta / Panda - 154
ZexionAxel / Michael - 154
Atlantic Storm / Michael - 154
`Monster - 155
Chief Kakashi - 155

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 17, 2009)

Atlantic Storm





*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143
Ally / Snow Princess - 152
FoxxyKat / Snow Princess - 152
Purchase - 154
Lambdadelta / Panda - 154
ZexionAxel / Michael - 154
`Monster - 155
Chief Kakashi - 155

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Soldier (Oct 18, 2009)

Ohayguiz. It's that time again, time for Halloween sets.

Variety of borders, 150x150 slideshow avatar of the two blondies down front.
For the signature, could ya render the two twinzies down in front and make a set of just them? Variety of borders, please.
Besides thaaaat, do what ever you like with it. <3


----------



## koguryo (Oct 18, 2009)

What kind of request: Sig set
Stock: 
Avy:
Sig: 
Border: Dotted
Style: Square
Size: Junior
Extras: For the Avy just the text, "Jiyoon."  In the sig can you put "So cute yet so sexy."


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 18, 2009)

koguryo said:


> What kind of request: Sig set
> Stock:
> Avy:
> Sig:
> ...



I got this one

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143
Ally / Snow Princess - 152
FoxxyKat / Snow Princess - 152
Purchase - 154
Lambdadelta / Panda - 154
ZexionAxel / Michael - 154
`Monster / Aphro - 155
Chief Kakashi - 155
Soldier - 155
koguryo / Aphro - 155

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## April (Oct 18, 2009)

*Request for Aphrodite or Snow Princess.*

Avy: 150x150
Effects: Just wow me. Make it really awesome, I love both of your styles. :]


----------



## Laex (Oct 18, 2009)

Another request for aphro 




Set
500 height.
The Av of the blonde guy.
Do you think you can redo the background and make it all pretty?


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 18, 2009)

I'll take *Soldier* and *April* ;3



*Spoiler*: _Ally_ 















*Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 18, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ally_



Holy shit, that?s awesome Thank you so much! Will rep and cred.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 18, 2009)

Gif



Time: 4:05 - 4:06

Size: Ava-150x150


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey Aphro could I get a set of this? Do anything you want to it. Text if you want.

Just make it look nice.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 19, 2009)

Will work on requests later..

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143
Purchase - 154
Lambdadelta / Panda - 154
ZexionAxel / Michael - 154
`Monster / Aphro - 155
Chief Kakashi - 155
Soldier / Snow Princess - 155
koguryo / Aphro - 155
April / Snow Princess - 155
Laex / Aphro - 155
cjones8612 - 156
Bluebeard / Aphro 156

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 19, 2009)

*Lambdadelta:

*Hope you like 
It looks like a tree now with that white gone, which is freakin' awesome 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Wasn't sure on which, so I did both:


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Oct 19, 2009)

Panda said:


> *Lambdadelta:
> 
> *Hope you like
> It looks like a tree now with that white gone, which is freakin' awesome
> ...



I love it! The ava was supposed to be the top one but ill tkae the bottom its much better than i expected!


----------



## AppleChan (Oct 19, 2009)

*Request for Aphrodite. Take your time.



Size: Junior for now, Senior for later.
Sig: Biggest it can be. I hate small sigs lol.
Border: Dotted version and a Rounded version.
Text: None.
Effects up to you. Make it nice please. 

Can you also get rid of the name? I'll credit the artist.
*


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 19, 2009)

ZexionAxel said:


> Senior Set request for michael ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here you go man, hope you like it,just tell me if you want it changed


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## AppleChan (Oct 19, 2009)

Just wanted to let you know, that I changed my request.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 19, 2009)

Purchase said:


> ♥ Template: ♥
> What kind of request:  signature
> Stock:
> Border: No Border
> ...





Chief Kakashi said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> may you turn this pic into a sig
> 
> any form of design would be appreciated



taking these


----------



## KohZa (Oct 19, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> here you go man, hope you like it,just tell me if you want it changed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


its awesome but i think i'm wanna change the word in the sig.instead of the word i want you to put my username on it just like this one you made:


also i want the avatar to be dotted border instead.sry if i'm bothering you  .


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 19, 2009)

Request set for Aphrodite or Izumi.
Effects and borders as you want.
Please take off the name Rose and the other letters.
Thank you.


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 19, 2009)

Salutations Aphrodite. I would like to make a request on making my avy bigger. If you can it'll be greatly appreciated


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 19, 2009)

Purchase


Chief Kakashi

*Spoiler*: __ 











ZexionAxel said:


> its awesome but i think i'm wanna change the word in the sig.instead of the word i want you to put my username on it just like this one you made:
> 
> 
> also i want the avatar to be dotted border instead.sry if i'm bothering you  .



lol ok man, gonna work on it


----------



## Purchase (Oct 20, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> Purchase



Awsomeness is to much for words


----------



## Femme fatale (Oct 20, 2009)

Request for either Aphro or Izumi.

I'd like this transed and messed about with (text, effects, whatever) and for it to be able to fit senior size sig. And matching avatar. Thank youuuu.


----------



## AppleChan (Oct 20, 2009)

Changed my request again. Hope you don't mind.  If you already started on the last, I'll take it instead.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 20, 2009)

koguryo said:


> What kind of request: Sig set
> Stock:
> Avy:
> Sig:
> ...



Here ya go





*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143
`Monster / Aphro - 155
Soldier / Snow Princess - 155
April / Snow Princess - 155
Laex / Aphro - 155
cjones8612 / Michael - 156
Bluebeard / Aphro -  156
AppleChan / Aphro - 156
?Rinoa? / aphro - 156
Omnirix / aphro - 156
Femme fatale / aphro - 156

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## koguryo (Oct 21, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Here ya go
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 21, 2009)

ZexionAxel


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2009)

My soul Eater Team hawt for my sig. You can shrink them down to fit, but can you please make it clear?. from left to right-


*Spoiler*: __ 



Blair
Mizune
 Mira Nygus(just her)
Maka
Tsubaki
Medusa


----------



## KohZa (Oct 21, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> ZexionAxel
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


awesome :ho.+rep and cred .


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 22, 2009)

uhmm, I got some bad news, looks like my comp fucked up in certain applications, should've known thats not working anymore, anyway it'll be a while till I can go back to set making again, sorry for the inconvinience, i'll try my best to get everything fixed, till then


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 22, 2009)

I'll come back in a bit and take some requests.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 23, 2009)

Laex said:


> Another request for aphro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok finally done  



Also monster i havent forgotten about you but since i have to look for some pics for you i am holding off since that will take me longer..

also a notice for all requesting i will no longer search for pics as i have no time. So you must provide a stock for now on i am sorry. 

Another note i am sorry requests are getting done slow but between work and personal life i am trying to get done what i can when i can so please be patient.

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143
`Monster / Aphro - 155
Soldier / Snow Princess - 155
April / Snow Princess - 155
cjones8612 / Michael - 156
Bluebeard / Aphro -  156
AppleChan / Aphro - 156
?Rinoa? / aphro - 156
Omnirix / aphro - 156
Femme fatale / aphro - 156

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 23, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Hey Aphro could I get a set of this? Do anything you want to it. Text if you want.
> 
> Just make it look nice.



Hope you like it




*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143
`Monster / Aphro - 155
Soldier / Snow Princess - 155
April / Snow Princess - 155
cjones8612 / Michael - 156
AppleChan / Aphro - 156
•Rinoa• / aphro - 156
Omnirix / aphro - 156
Femme fatale / aphro - 156

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 23, 2009)

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143
`Monster / Aphro - 155
Soldier / Snow Princess - 155
April / Snow Princess - 155
cjones8612 / Michael - 156
AppleChan / Aphro - 156
•Rinoa• / aphro - 156
Omnirix / aphro - 156
Femme fatale / aphro - 156 *(Banned)*
VastoLorDae - 157

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 23, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it. 

Thank you.

I have to spread before giving you some more rep though.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 23, 2009)

Im going to do more requests when i get home for work today.. updated list

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143
`Monster / Aphro - 155
Soldier / Snow Princess - 155
April / Snow Princess - 155
cjones8612 / Michael - 156
AppleChan / Aphro - 156
•Rinoa• / aphro - 156
Omnirix / aphro - 156
Femme fatale / aphro - 156
VastoLorDae / Michael - 157

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 23, 2009)

*I got one Aphrodite 
~Requests Housekeeping~*

 Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
 ^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143
 `Monster / Aphro - 155
 Soldier / Snow Princess - 155
 April / Snow Princess - 155
 cjones8612 / Michael - 156
 AppleChan / Aphro - 156
 ?Rinoa? / aphro - 156
 Omnirix / Panda - 156
 Femme fatale / aphro - 156
 VastoLorDae / Michael - 157​


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 23, 2009)

*Omnirix*:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice thanks a bunch Panda  +reps for you and Aphrodite and credit.


----------



## Metaro (Oct 23, 2009)

Guess who is here to ask something D:

*Spoiler*: __ 






Avatar 
150x150
and signature



stock




Thank you so much


----------



## Ito (Oct 23, 2009)

I could help you out if you wanted, Aphrodite.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 23, 2009)

FlyingLeaf said:


> Guess who is here to ask something D:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




I'll take yours, but can you turn off yous sig please? 
*~Requests Housekeeping~*

 Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
 ^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143
 `Monster / Aphro - 155
 Soldier / Snow Princess - 155
 April / Snow Princess - 155
 cjones8612 / Michael - 156
 AppleChan / Aphro - 156
 ?Rinoa? / aphro - 156
 Femme fatale / aphro - 156
 VastoLorDae / Michael - 157
Flying Leaf / Panda - 157
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 23, 2009)

Michael Lucky
Stock: 
Request: Set
Size: 150x150 avatar, sig size...Hmm make it a bit smaller than my current one
Border: Rounded 
Others: Write the words "Will of Fire" across it and make the effects primarily red in colour if possible.


----------



## master9738 (Oct 23, 2009)

Avy + Sig for this, (dotted border) **Avi Size = 150x150**
Leave the color green . . . and can you play with the effects a little more green im guessing not tooo much.

Preciate this. 

Note* Make the Sig say {Opium}


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 23, 2009)

AppleChan said:


> *Request for Aphrodite. Take your time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 









*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143
`Monster / Aphro - 155
Soldier / Snow Princess - 155
April / Snow Princess - 155
cjones8612 / Michael - 156
•Rinoa• / aphro - 156
Femme fatale / aphro - 156
VastoLorDae / Michael - 157

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


master9738 said:


> Avy + Sig for this, (dotted border) **Avi Size = 150x150**
> Leave the color green . . . and can you play with the effects a little more green im guessing not tooo much.
> 
> Preciate this.
> ...



Do you think we can have a bigger pic to work with because i dont think anyone will work with that size.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 23, 2009)

?Rinoa? said:


> Request set for Aphrodite or Izumi.
> Effects and borders as you want.
> Please take off the name Rose and the other letters.
> Thank you.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Rinoa sigs_ 












*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143
`Monster / Aphro - 155
Soldier / Snow Princess - 155
April / Snow Princess - 155
cjones8612 / Michael - 156
Femme fatale / aphro - 156
VastoLorDae / Michael - 157

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 23, 2009)

can you reserve my spot Aphro? 
i'm going to request after the huge shitstorm.
for your personal sanity 


mkay?


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 23, 2009)

sweets said:


> can you reserve my spot Aphro?
> i'm going to request after the huge shitstorm.
> for your personal sanity
> 
> ...



Yeah its fine 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143
`Monster / Aphro - 155
Soldier / Snow Princess - 155
April / Snow Princess - 155
cjones8612 / Michael - 156
Femme fatale / aphro - 156
VastoLorDae / Michael - 157
sweets / Aphro - 158

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Soldier_ 











*Spoiler*: _April_


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 24, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Michael Lucky
> Stock:
> Request: Set
> Size: 150x150 avatar, sig size...Hmm make it a bit smaller than my current one
> ...



Aphrodite-san, you missed me


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 24, 2009)

kk, I got PS back, so far so good, still gonna get some textures, hopefully it dont fail on me now, even if it did, I got gimp for back up

so imma work on VastoLorDae's and Atlantic Storm's request

im also searching for a linux alternative of a frame extractor, plus im not sure of the stabilityh of imageready (only installed in WINE, not naturally linux, so yeah) so Cjones' request might take a while


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 24, 2009)

awww...pek


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 24, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rinoa sigs_


*Double post because the images limit.*

Oh Aphrodite they look so beautiful!!
Thank u so so mux for your magic work. reps.

That's the reason i'm always find out a new set...you guys are too awesome i can't help it.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 24, 2009)

VastoLorDae

sorry it took a while, my comp got fucked earlier this week, just made them a few minutes ago tbh

anyway here they are now, sorry for the delay

made 4 versions, just take your pick









just tell me if you want it changed, hope you like it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2009)

I actually like all 4 of them. But they seem to me at least to have come out a little to bright? Like certain objects or backgrounds are a little to shiny in my eyes. If you could probably dim them down a bit please? And also expand the panels some to show more of them. I like the panel views.


----------



## April (Oct 24, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _April_



Its amazing. Better than I expected. Thankies.  <3


----------



## AppleChan (Oct 24, 2009)

Thank you Aphrodite. pek It's wonderful.


----------



## Gaara789 (Oct 24, 2009)

What kind of request: Signature
Stock: spoiler tagged is fine
Border: solid
Style: rectangular (square)
Size: Junior, Can it be 450x160?
Extras: Text: Gaara789
Render: 
Background Colors: Sandy, brown


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 24, 2009)

VastoLorDae said:


> I actually like all 4 of them. But they seem to me at least to have come out a little to bright? Like certain objects or backgrounds are a little to shiny in my eyes. If you could probably dim them down a bit please? And also expand the panels some to show more of them. I like the panel views.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


>



THANK YOU SIR THESE ARE AWESOME!!!! I WILL REP YOU AGAIN WHEN THE REP LOCK IS OVER!! I'LL BE SURE TO COME BACK HERE!!!


----------



## Mokaisun (Oct 24, 2009)

Gif request
Size: 280X160
Link: 
Border: Border
Time: 0:38-0:42


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 25, 2009)

*Flying Leaf:*
I like it when I can make paper


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 25, 2009)

Akainu said:


> Avatar
> Link:
> Border: Double-line
> Style: square
> ...


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 26, 2009)

Atlantic Storm

sorry for the delay, I been really busy and didnt have much time to make some sets, just made it a few mins ago actually, hope you like it

just tell me if you want some changes


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 26, 2009)

I love itpek.

But if it's possible, could you get rid of the red line thingies thats coming off the sabre and blood.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 26, 2009)

what red line?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 26, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> what red line?



The thing that comes off the sabre and blood, it's in a streak like shapes and has 3 streaks(I think). It's towards the left.


----------



## Bradbot (Oct 26, 2009)

can i get a sig / ava of this.  do whatever you want with it.
Thank you.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 26, 2009)

Atlantic Storm





Bradbot said:


> can i get a sig / ava of this.  do whatever you want with it.
> Thank you.



made 2 of them, if you want it changed, just tell me

set 1 
*Spoiler*: __ 









set 2 
*Spoiler*: __ 









hope you like it


----------



## Senbonzakura (Oct 26, 2009)

l want these fused with a different yet halloweeny back ground with the words Happy Halloween from Senbonzakura and who ever deos this could you please put your name in the corner saying u made it. can you add stuff like bats & stuff too


----------



## Sakubo (Oct 26, 2009)

Set please 



Avi size: 1 junior & 1 senior

Border: Rounded

Thank you


----------



## Rampage (Oct 27, 2009)

can you make me a set from this, with a cool special effect(that looks good with the pic) and transparented, and could i have an avatar of goku and vegeta seperate, dotted border 

thanks.


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 27, 2009)

i'll take uzumaki lee :WOW


----------



## Ash Night (Oct 27, 2009)

What kind of request: Sig set please 
Stock: none thanks 
Border: can you do a rounded border with dots? if not, just a rounded one will be excellent.
Style: Rounded (srry for restating myself)
Size: Senior size
Extras: Uhm...I want something like a colorsplash on his eyes. everything else can be greyish. Any text that was on the pic before can be erased or cropped away. I want it replaced witht he following please: "Pure snow defiled with blood...a fallen angel"


Sorry if it's a big job...-.-'' I'd do it myself but my gimp isnt working at the moment...thankyou so much!! pek


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 27, 2009)

ok im going to try and get some requests done tonight

updated list

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

(Panda / ~Kyo~ - 143
^Vegeta^Two^ / ~Kyo~ - 143 ) ???
`Monster / Aphro - 155
cjones8612 / Michael/Aphro - 156 
Femme fatale / aphro - 156
sweets / Aphro - 158
Gara789 - 158
Mokaisun - Aphro - 158
Senbonzakura - 159
tsunXtsun - 159
uzumaki lee / Snow Princess - 159
Ash Night - 159

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Set with this please 


Anything awesome will do pek

Thanks <3


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 27, 2009)

Ash Night! I be takin arrg 

edit: Kelsey too


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 27, 2009)

Request set to Aphro.
Only with the brunette girl, please cut off the others girls.
You can also cut off above her head and maybe the roses to focus more on her.
Effects, borders etc up to you.
Thank you so mux!!


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 27, 2009)

Here's my request since my turn's almost here 
Set plz & thx.

Here; I'll give you stock choices because I can't choose 


Can you crop out the Shikamaru/Temari/Ino at the bottom & trans it?
& 

or: 
trans.

*Spoiler*: _ava_ 




The last panel please

but if too LQ:




thx <333


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 28, 2009)

Ash Night said:


> What kind of request: Sig set please
> Stock: none thanks
> Border: can you do a rounded border with dots? if not, just a rounded one will be excellent.
> Style: Rounded (srry for restating myself)
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 











Kelsey♥ said:


> Set with this please
> 
> 
> Anything awesome will do
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks Michael its awesome  pek


----------



## Morphine (Oct 28, 2009)

request for Michael   just an ava


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 28, 2009)

Morphine said:


> request for Michael   just an ava



made 4 diff ones, hope u like em 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 28, 2009)

Stock:
Size:150x150
Border:Rounded
Other: Get rid of that nasty black flame surrounding it please.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 28, 2009)

♥ Template: ♥
What kind of request: Sig and avatar
Stock: Spoiler tagged or linked
Border: dotted 
Style: Rounded
Size: 125x125 and 550x100
Extras: Use my current sig if you can as a reference.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 28, 2009)

Simple ava request;



Can I get a rounded version and dotted version, 150x150 ava of the guy on the left?

Just add some kinda kewl effect 

Much appreciated


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 28, 2009)

^ i'll take  Sasuke too!!!


----------



## Nimander (Oct 28, 2009)

Set request incoming!

Stock:



Avy:
Senior size
Border: dotted

Sig:
Both senior and normal size (I like variety)

Effects:


I don't know the name of this effect (I refer to it as airbrushing) but I'd like this in the sig pic.  I leave the color scheme to your professional eye.

Text:

*Spoiler*: __ 



"There is no struggle too vast, no odds too overwhelming, for should we fail--should we fall--we will know that we have lived."

-Anomander Rake




I'd like Aphrodite to do this one, but if it's not picked up within a day anyone can feel free to take it up.  Rep and cred will follow, of course, along with my undying gratitude.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 29, 2009)

*Update​*
Ok guys the shop will stay open but i am taking a 2 week much needed break . Michael will run the shop while i am on my break and we still have Snow Princess and Panda and hopefully Kio so you still have a great staff here to do your requests. I will finish what requests i have but after that my 2 week break starts. So no requesting me 

Also don't drive Michael insane


----------



## Nimander (Oct 29, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> *Update​*
> Ok guys the shop will stay open but i am taking a 2 week much needed break . Michael will run the shop while i am on my break and we still have Snow Princess and Panda and hopefully Kio so you still have a great staff here to do your requests. I will finish what requests i have but after that my 2 week break starts. So no requesting me
> 
> Also don't drive Michael insane



Will try, but will not guarantee

Enjoy your break from this oh so illustrious site.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 29, 2009)

Senbonzakura said:


> l want these fused with a different yet halloweeny back ground with the words Happy Halloween from Senbonzakura and who ever deos this could you please put your name in the corner saying u made it. can you add stuff like bats & stuff too



Ok i skipped requests to do this one since its a halloween sig and its almost here so here it is and hope you like it and sorry its so late.  



Will post updated list in a bit and also 1TrueSensei i will still be on NF just taking a break from requests and catching up on other stuff and maybe doing some giveaways


----------



## FoxxyKat (Oct 29, 2009)

Micheal Lucky, could you please hook me up w/ a set using this:


Avy: Senior
Sig, Effects: Have fun and could you put my name on it somewhere? Thank you!


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 29, 2009)

updated list   

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

`Monster / Aphro - 155 - on hold right now
cjones8612 / Aphro - 156  ( on hold )
Femme fatale / aphro - 156
sweets / Aphro - 158
Gara789 - 158
Mokaisun - Aphro - 158
tsunXtsun - 159
uzumaki lee / Snow Princess - 159
Ash Night / Michael - 159
•Rinoa• / aphro - 159
Atlantic Storm / Michael - 159
Red / Aphro - 160
Sasuke / Snow Princess - 160
1TrueSensei / Aphro - 160
FoxxyKat / Michael - 160

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​
I have 10 freaking requests to do  


edit:


cjones8612 said:


> Gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok this vid isnt available in my country due to copyright so im going to need another vid.



Tengoku said:


> ♥ Template: ♥
> What kind of request: Sig and avatar
> Stock: Spoiler tagged or linked
> Border: dotted
> ...



Your going to have to give us an image to work with because the one in your sig is something that has already been made and im not working over that and i dont think anyone else in this shop will either. So send another image please and something we can work with.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow.  You do. 

Since you want to take a break after these are done, feel free to hand my request off to someone else, Aphrodite.  I didn't know you were that backlogged otherwise I would've made mine an open request from the get-go.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 29, 2009)

FoxxyKat said:


> Micheal Lucky, could you please hook me up w/ a set using this:
> 
> 
> Avy: Senior
> Sig, Effects: Have fun and could you put my name on it somewhere? Thank you!




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eternity (Oct 29, 2009)

♥ Template: ♥
How about this...
What kind of request: Sig and avatar
Stock: 
Border: none
Style: Rounded/SageKyuubi-inspired border
Size: 125x125 and 550x400
Extras: Take both sides of naruto into consideration (his angry and crazy kyuubi side, and his calm and collected sage side) when making the effects...if you can  And of you can, try to get the name "Sage Kyuubi" in there too


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 29, 2009)

Atlantic Storm


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 29, 2009)

I said rounded And you make the avatar vertical?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 29, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I said rounded And you make the avatar vertical?



*talks via MSN*


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello there. I come in peace. 

*1st request:*
I'd like an avi of the maximum size (senior member I guess) with any type of border (as long as it is creative )
Here's the template pic:


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Attor (Oct 29, 2009)

- Just Avatar please.(focusing on face)
- Square, dotted border.
- Senior member size. 
- Feel free to use effects or w.e i don't really mind lol
Thank you. =]


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 29, 2009)

Femme fatale said:


> Request for either Aphro or Izumi.
> 
> I'd like this transed and messed about with (text, effects, whatever) and for it to be able to fit senior size sig. And matching avatar. Thank youuuu.







*~Requests Housekeeping~*

`Monster / Aphro - 155 - on hold right now
cjones8612 / Aphro - 156  ( on hold )
sweets / Aphro - 158
Gara789 - 158
Mokaisun - Aphro - 158
tsunXtsun - 159
uzumaki lee / Snow Princess - 159
Ash Night / Michael - 159
?Rinoa? / aphro - 159
Red / Aphro - 160
Sasuke / Snow Princess - 160
1TrueSensei / Aphro or Michael - 160
Tengoku - 160
Icegaze - 160
Attor - 160

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Ash Night (Oct 29, 2009)

Okay, I have a malfunction with the image I've gotten. Can you put my set on photobucket? (Long story short: dad blocks most sites) Much appretiated. ^_^


----------



## FoxxyKat (Oct 29, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Thanks for the lovely set, Micheal. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 30, 2009)

Ash Night said:


> Okay, I have a malfunction with the image I've gotten. Can you put my set on photobucket? (Long story short: dad blocks most sites) Much appretiated. ^_^




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laurens (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey,
i've got a set request:


will be very grateful 

thanks!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 30, 2009)

Icegaze said:


> Hello there. I come in peace.
> 
> *1st request:*
> I'd like an avi of the maximum size (senior member I guess) with any type of border (as long as it is creative )
> ...






*~Requests Housekeeping~*

`Monster / Aphro - 155 - on hold right now
cjones8612 / Aphro - 156  ( on hold )
sweets / Aphro - 158
Gara789 - 158
Mokaisun - Aphro - 158
tsunXtsun - 159
uzumaki lee / Snow Princess - 159
•Rinoa• / aphro - 159
Red / Aphro - 160
Sasuke / Snow Princess - 160
1TrueSensei / Aphro or Michael - 160
Tengoku - 160
Attor - 160
Agovernment - 161

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 30, 2009)

I'll take a few tomorrow...well, later in the day after I wake up


----------



## Sunako (Oct 30, 2009)

^ Spoiler tag that , please.

Avatar requests :3


Effects & whatever border. Size 150x150. Take your time :3


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Oct 30, 2009)

I want 2 version of my set. The irst one is my request and the other one i want you to go wild.


Sig:
Size:Reg
Border:None
Ava: The girl with red hairs face.
Size:Reg


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 30, 2009)

i'm working on uzumaki lee and Sasuke atm and i'll take *zwinkycandy* and *Lambdadelta* as well if you guys don't mind.

Edit: i'll take *Agovernment* too, he wants me to do it.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 30, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> ♥ Template: ♥
> How about this...
> What kind of request: Sig and avatar
> Stock:
> ...





Attor said:


> - Just Avatar please.(focusing on face)
> - Square, dotted border.
> - Senior member size.
> - Feel free to use effects or w.e i don't really mind lol
> Thank you. =]



Taking 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

`Monster / Aphro - 155 - on hold right now
cjones8612 / Aphro - 156  ( on hold )
sweets / Aphro - 158
Gara789 - 158
Mokaisun - Aphro - 158
tsunXtsun - 159
uzumaki lee / Snow Princess - 159
?Rinoa? / aphro - 159
Red / Aphro - 160
Sasuke / Snow Princess - 160
1TrueSensei / Aphro or Michael - 160
Tengoku / Panda - 160
Attor / Panda - 160
Agovernment / Snow Princess - 161
zwinkycandy / Snow Princess - 161
Lambdadelta / Snow Princess - 161

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Ash Night (Oct 30, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Okay it's official, I freaking LOVE you!! 
This was more than I had hoped for!! pek


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _uzumaki lee_ 




3 version sets!


*Spoiler*: _V1_ 










*Spoiler*: _V2_ 










*Spoiler*: _V3_


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sasuke_ 



 take your pick!


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 31, 2009)

sweets



Mokaisun


Red




*~Requests Housekeeping~*

`Monster / Aphro - 155 - on hold right now
cjones8612 / Aphro - 156  ( on hold )
Gara789 / Michael - 158
tsunXtsun / Michael - 159
•Rinoa• / aphro - 159
1TrueSensei / Michael - 160
Tengoku / Panda - 160
Attor / Panda - 160
Agovernment / Snow Princess - 161
zwinkycandy / Snow Princess - 161
Lambdadelta / Snow Princess - 161

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 31, 2009)

oh hell yes, 
thank you Aphro <3333


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 31, 2009)

sweets said:


> oh hell yes,
> thank you Aphro <3333



Your welcome sweets  >.<


----------



## Rampage (Oct 31, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _uzumaki lee_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





They are awesome thanks


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 31, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sasuke_
> 
> 
> 
> take your pick!




Awesome :3

Can't rep right now, I'll get my friend to and I'll rep you when I can. I'll cred when I wear it shortly, thanks a bunch.


----------



## Mokaisun (Oct 31, 2009)

I love it! Perfect Perfect Perfect! *gives rep*


----------



## Sanbi (Oct 31, 2009)

*1st request*

Here is the stock, I would like a set of this please.

Non-Senior member size please, and with any kind of special effects will be nice, my only specific request would to have a square shaped avy.



Thanks, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## MasterChick (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm back! 



Avatar
Size: Senior Avatar 
Text: MC

Set
Whatever looks good. Ur the experts! 
Text: ギリコ Giriko


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 1, 2009)

?Rinoa? said:


> Request set to Aphro.
> Only with the brunette girl, please cut off the others girls.
> You can also cut off above her head and maybe the roses to focus more on her.
> Effects, borders etc up to you.
> Thank you so mux!!





*~Requests Housekeeping~*

`Monster / Aphro - 155 - on hold right now
cjones8612 / Aphro - 156  ( on hold )
Gara789 / Michael - 158
tsunXtsun / Michael - 159
1TrueSensei / Michael - 160
Tengoku / Panda - 160
Attor / Panda - 160
Agovernment / Snow Princess - 161
zwinkycandy / Snow Princess - 161
Lambdadelta / Snow Princess - 161
Ařashi - 161
McBubbles - 161

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank u Aphro!!!
Looks sooo beautiful as always.pek


----------



## Rampage (Nov 1, 2009)

Request for Micheal


For this could you cut out everything except the guy and the name,could you leave te black glow around him, transparent and for the avatar could i have a dotted border. Could you add an effect that would look good (sivery-black)

thanks


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 1, 2009)

kk mang 


*~Requests Housekeeping~*

`Monster / Aphro - 155 - on hold right now
cjones8612 / Aphro - 156  ( on hold )
Gara789 / Michael - 158
tsunXtsun / Michael - 159
1TrueSensei / Michael - 160
Tengoku / Panda - 160
Attor / Panda - 160
Agovernment / Snow Princess - 161
zwinkycandy / Snow Princess - 161
Lambdadelta / Snow Princess - 161
Ařashi - 161
MasterChick - 161
uzumaki lee - 162 / Michael

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## MasterChick (Nov 2, 2009)

Um, I know it's been a day since I posted here, but my name on the list isn't McBubbles anymore. It was McBubbles for a day because of the Halloween Name change. 

Sorry about that. I just want to let you guys know, so you aren't confused later on


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 2, 2009)

Avy for Aphro


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 2, 2009)

Aphrodite, currently Serenity is currently on vacation 

sorry 



Gaara789 said:


> What kind of request: Signature
> Stock: spoiler tagged is fine
> Border: solid
> Style: rectangular (square)
> ...



sorry for the delay, had problems with PS

tried following what you posted, here it is, hope you like it


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 2, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Avy for Aphro



Last request for me because i am taking my break now.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 2, 2009)

tsunXtsun said:


> Set please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry for the delay, hope you like it 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sunako (Nov 2, 2009)

Snow Princess , I changed my name from zwinkycandy to December.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2009)

Nothing fancy, make it a senior sized set. Avatar should be Zoidberg's face,


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 2, 2009)

Serenity, thank you.


----------



## Sakubo (Nov 2, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> sorry for the delay, hope you like it
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you 

Will rep after cockblock.


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 2, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Serenity, thank you.



Your welcome

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

1TrueSensei / Michael - 160
Tengoku / Panda - 160
Attor / Panda - 160
Agovernment / Snow Princess - 161
December / Snow Princess - 161
Lambdadelta / Snow Princess - 161
Ařashi - 161
MasterChick - 161
uzumaki lee - 162 / Michael
Zoidberg - 162

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Vix (Nov 2, 2009)

If I could request for Aphrodite~ but whoever is also fine too.
I'd like:
:[/URL] this as my avy - 150x150 make it look nice, I'm not too picky.
 this as my sig - if possible, take off the top, and put Vix<3 
extra: 
I'm sure you'll make it nice and fancy  you can mess with the saturation and stuff too. :] Take your time, I know you're busy with this ;__; I'll be back to pick it up when its done.  I'll rep and credit <3~


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello.


Could you put these two images onto a red flag?
After transing them


----------



## Gaara789 (Nov 3, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> Aphrodite, currently Serenity is currently on vacation
> 
> sorry
> 
> ...



Thanks!!!Its Great!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 3, 2009)

Nimander said:


> Set request incoming!
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 












Gaara789 said:


> Thanks!!!Its Great!



Your welcome


----------



## Nimander (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you kindly!


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry for the wait *Tengoku* and *Attor*, work's been kicking me. 

Shall be done soon though


----------



## Eternity (Nov 3, 2009)

No problem! ^__^


----------



## Attor (Nov 3, 2009)

np =] no rush.


----------



## Laex (Nov 3, 2009)

I believe it is time for another amazing set by snow. 


Rectangular, with a thick-ish border, and dotted.

Beautiful effects, and you can add text if you want to.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Agovernment_ 





you have 2 versions:


*Spoiler*: _V1_ 










*Spoiler*: _V2_ 













*Spoiler*: _December_ 





if you want me to remove the text tell me before I delete the PSD file m'kay!








*can't find Lambdadelta on page 161, did she change her name as well?? help!

but in the mean time i'll work on Laex.*


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 4, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Agovernment_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice sets and here is Lambdadelta's 

Also updated list

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Tengoku / Panda - 160
Attor / Panda - 160
Ange-Beatrice / Snow Princess - 161
Ařashi - 161
MasterChick - 161
uzumaki lee - 162 / Michael
Zoidberg - 162
Vix - 162
Lucien Lachance - 162
Laex / Snow Princess - 163

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 4, 2009)

SotA said:


> *1st request*
> 
> Here is the stock, I would like a set of this please.
> 
> ...





MasterChick said:


> I'm back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



taking these


----------



## Sunako (Nov 4, 2009)

thanks Snow Princess <333333


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 4, 2009)

SotA


*Spoiler*: __ 



hope you like it


----------



## Laurens (Nov 4, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Agovernment_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



those are awesome! thanks!


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 4, 2009)

*Tengoku:
*

*

Attor:*


----------



## Eternity (Nov 4, 2009)

Awsome!


----------



## Attor (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks  its lovely


----------



## Sanbi (Nov 4, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> SotA
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I love it, Rep+Credit is in order, it is truly amazing.  pek


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry i changed my name to Ange-Beatrice from Lambdadelta.


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 4, 2009)

Request set to Serenity...
Effects and borders up to you...
thank you so mux.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 4, 2009)

MasterChick


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MasterChick (Nov 4, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> MasterChick
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Wow!!!  
Love it!!!
will +rep and credit!!!

thank you!!!


----------



## Mαri (Nov 4, 2009)

Type: Transparency
Border: Dotted around ava, none on sig
Extra: 
Turn it upside down, so it's vertical .
Other than those, do whatever  .


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 5, 2009)

Stock:
Request: Set
Size: Sig, w/e you want as long as it remains within limits. And ava is 150x150.
Border: Rounded

Oh and put the word Jinchuriki across the sig.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 5, 2009)

taking Atlantic Storm's



uzumaki lee said:


> Request for Micheal
> 
> 
> For this could you cut out everything except the guy and the name,could you leave te black glow around him, transparent and for the avatar could i have a dotted border. Could you add an effect that would look good (sivery-black)
> ...



sorry for the delay, hope you like it 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sinai (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi, I would please like another avatar 

It would be this panel 

With the avatar focused around his face from where the bottom of the neck-thing-piece of his cloak is to the top of the image. If it could, could it be colored? With the same border as the one on my current avatar, which I'm guessing is just a black line border 




Thanks


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 6, 2009)

Sinai said:


> Hi, I would please like another avatar
> 
> It would be this panel
> 
> ...



*yoink


----------



## Izumi (Nov 6, 2009)

Finally back from my exam hiatus.. ;________;

Right now I'll just take this~



Hestia said:


> Type: Transparency
> Border: Dotted around ava, none on sig
> Extra:
> Turn it upside down, so it's vertical .
> Other than those, do whatever  .


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 6, 2009)

WELCOME BACK IZUMI 

Aphrodite/Serenity is currently on her 2 week break


----------



## krome (Nov 6, 2009)

and , no border on the avatar. <333


----------



## Rampage (Nov 6, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> taking Atlantic Storm's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bro that looks so sick thanks man

awesome job


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 6, 2009)

Turn off your sig.


----------



## Izumi (Nov 6, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> WELCOME BACK IZUMI
> 
> Aphrodite/Serenity is currently on her 2 week break



Thanks Michael! 
Oh really now? Well that's alright, everyone seriously needs them once in a while~



okita said:


> and , no border on the avatar. <333



Taking too~


----------



## Izumi (Nov 6, 2009)

Been long since I did these lists! Alrighty~
Please tell me if I missed ya out, 'cause I damn well felt I did.. ;___;

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Ange-Beatrice / Snow Princess - 161
Ařashi - 161
Zoidberg - 162
Vix - 162
Lucien Lachance - 162
Laex / Snow Princess - 163
Hestia /Izumi - 163
Atlantic Storm /Michael - 163
Sinai /Panda - 163
okita /Izumi - 163

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Izumi (Nov 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Hestia_ 



I made one with effects and one without, hope ya like~


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 6, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Finally back from my exam hiatus.. ;________;


Izumi!!!
Since Aprodite is in her two week break if you don't mind and would have time to pick my request in the meantime...
Thank you , anyway.


----------



## Mαri (Nov 7, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hestia_
> 
> 
> 
> I made one with effects and one without, hope ya like~



Thankyou Izumi 

Looks great. 

Rep/Cred


----------



## FoxxyKat (Nov 7, 2009)

Could someone make a set for me out of this?


Avy: Senior size
Sig, Effects: As long as it looks nice, I'm happy.


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Nov 7, 2009)

Izumi can you take my request?


----------



## Muah (Nov 7, 2009)

Set transparent no borders. I dont know of any effects so I cant request any.


----------



## Izumi (Nov 7, 2009)

Hestia said:


> Thankyou Izumi
> 
> Looks great.
> 
> Rep/Cred



No problem. ^^



FoxxyKat said:


> Could someone make a set for me out of this?
> 
> 
> Avy: Senior size
> Sig, Effects: As long as it looks nice, I'm happy.



HOLY SH-
I'm taking this. 



Ange-Beatrice said:


> Izumi can you take my request?



Wait, isn't Snow Princess doing it? 



•Rinoa• said:


> Izumi!!!
> Since Aprodite is in her two week break if you don't mind and would have time to pick my request in the meantime...
> Thank you , anyway.



Alright, I will. 


*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Ange-Beatrice / Snow Princess - 161
Ařashi - 161
Zoidberg - 162
Vix - 162
Lucien Lachance - 162
Laex / Snow Princess - 163
Atlantic Storm /Michael - 163
Sinai /Panda - 163
okita /Izumi - 163
Tia Harribel - 164
•Rinoa• /Izumi - 164
FoxxyKat /Izumi - 164
Muah - 164

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Rosie (Nov 7, 2009)

It looks a bit busy in here. Don't hate me if I throw my request in as well 

A set for this stock:


Type: Transparency
Effects: No preference. Anything cool, but not necessary 
For the avy, I would like it to focus more on Naruto's face. Include the flowers in the hair if you can.

Take your time. I'm in no hurry.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Nov 7, 2009)

Izumi said:


> HOLY SH-
> I'm taking this.


My thoughts exactly when I saw that pic and thank you.


----------



## Izumi (Nov 8, 2009)

FoxxyKat said:


> My thoughts exactly when I saw that pic and thank you.



Totally. 

okita's req is done. ^_^


*Spoiler*: _okita_


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Nov 8, 2009)

At Izumi: I think she quit my req.


----------



## Yoona (Nov 8, 2009)

I withdrew my request .
Just letting you know so you can take me off the list.


----------



## krome (Nov 8, 2009)

@ Izumi - I love it  Thank you.


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 8, 2009)

*Sinai:*


----------



## Izumi (Nov 8, 2009)

Ange-Beatrice said:


> At Izumi: I think she quit my req.



I don't think I should take it, I read the other posts and I don't see anything suggesting your statement.. (lol)
Taking someone else's req is kinda rude, yknow.. Unless of course the person wants it.



Tia Harribel said:


> I withdrew my request .
> Just letting you know so you can take me off the list.



Ok.



okita said:


> @ Izumi - I love it  Thank you.



No problem. 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Ange-Beatrice / Snow Princess - 161
Zoidberg - 162
Vix - 162
Lucien Lachance - 162
Laex / Snow Princess - 163
Atlantic Storm /Michael - 163
•Rinoa• /Izumi - 164
FoxxyKat /Izumi - 164
Muah - 164
Rose Red Belle - 164

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Candy (Nov 8, 2009)

Request for gif set

Sig
Link: 
Time: 1:24 - 1:34
Size: retangle shaped like usual sigs, but much larger
Border: black

Ava
Link: same video
Time: 2:50-2:54
Size: senior size
Border: black

----------------------------


requested this in another thread but no such luck for 4 days


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 8, 2009)

lol i didn't quit your req *Ange*  

i only rendered the pic  and didn't start on the background yet. got a little busy so, it ok *Izumi*, if she wants you to take her req you can have it if you want to. 

welcome back btw Izumi~ 

i'll try to finish Laex tomorrow though.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 9, 2009)

btw Arashi's request is done

taking zoidberg, vix and lucien lachance


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 9, 2009)

zoidberg


*Spoiler*: __ 














Vix


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Laex_ 












Rose Red Belle said:


> It looks a bit busy in here. Don't hate me if I throw my request in as well
> 
> A set for this stock:
> 
> ...


i'll take this since you're in no rush. will be done next week if you can wait. NaruIno eh, i'll try to make something pretty ;p


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 9, 2009)

since i don't like to stop half way ;p sorry if you started on it Izumi, but if you made something post it and she can pick what she wants.  


*Spoiler*: _Ange-Beatrice_ 







*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## master9738 (Nov 9, 2009)

All I want is a sig . . . Make it smaller, and do some fresh effects. As long as you can see Naruto and sasuke


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Nov 9, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> since i don't like to stop half way ;p sorry if you started on it Izumi, but if you made something post it and she can pick what she wants.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ange-Beatrice_
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Ange-Beatrice_ 





I Love IT!!!! Rep and Cred!


----------



## Kyou (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey 

I'd like request avatar-sig set please~ :ho


*Spoiler*: __ 








Not sure about border, see what you think looks best?
But want it rounded for both av and sig, senior size, and no text 

Thanks alot ~


----------



## Izumi (Nov 10, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> since i don't like to stop half way ;p sorry if you started on it Izumi, but if you made something post it and she can pick what she wants.



That's ruder. /hurr
I think she likes yours anyway, so I won't be posting mine. :3

Rinoa's done, btw. ;3


*Spoiler*: _Rinoa_ 












FoxxyKat's continued due to stupid limit. ;P


----------



## Izumi (Nov 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_ 










*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Lucien Lachance /Michael- 162
Atlantic Storm /Michael - 163
Muah - 164
Rose Red Belle /Snow- 164
Gol D. Roger - 165
Zebrahead - 165
master9738 - 165
Sean★ - 165

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 10, 2009)

Set please.  



No real specifics, just make it pretty.


----------



## Laurens (Nov 10, 2009)

I want to make a request for a set 
Nothing specific to be asked for, i know you will make it great 
Maybe a bit blurry effect around the body and face...?



Thanks in advance !


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 10, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Rinoa's done, btw. ;3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Rinoa_


Hell yeah!!!
They look great!!!

Thank you Izumi!!!  reps


----------



## FoxxyKat (Nov 10, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really appreciate it, Izumi. The set looks great.:WOW


----------



## Mihael (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey Michael, I would like a set from you:

*Stock* - 

*Border* - Dotted 

*Style* - Square

*Size* - Senior size

*Text* - Simply put "Mello"

Btw could you can take off that text in the image or simply cut it out.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 11, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> Set please.
> 
> 
> 
> No real specifics, just make it pretty.


i'll take this as well


----------



## Red (Nov 11, 2009)

Gif request for Aphrodite 

Link: 
Time Siggy: 1:01 - 1:09
Size: As big as you can make it while under file size limit
Border: Dotted.
Thank you~


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 11, 2009)

Agovernment wants me to do his too..

.. so lets see, now i have:

Rose Red Belle
Nuriel
Agovernment


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey Serenity/Izumi. Is it ok if I join this shop?


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey, I have an avy/sig request. Anyone who has time can take it up. 



Avy:
Size: 150x150
Style: If it's not too much trouble, could you make a squared and a rounded edge version of the avy? I'm not sure which style would look best. Also, I'm not sure what you call it, but could you do what was done with  and also ? You don't have to make it look exactly like that, but just make it so the avy looks more artistic.
Border: Dotted if squared

Sig:
Style: Do w/e you think looks good on it.
Size: I'm not sure, w/e looks appropriate I guess.


----------



## Izumi (Nov 12, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Hey Serenity/Izumi. Is it ok if I join this shop?



Sure, I'll inform Aphro/Serenity about this. ;D
Also feel more than free to take the available requests (those without the names of the set-maker) in the list. 



Suzuku said:


> Hey, I have an avy/sig request. Anyone who has time can take it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take this, and don't worry I understand perfectly how to do it. ;>

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Lucien Lachance /Michael- 162
Atlantic Storm /Michael - 163
Muah - 164
Rose Red Belle /Snow- 164
Gol D. Roger - 165
Zebrahead - 165
master9738 - 165
Sean★ - 165
Nuriel /Snow - 165
Agovernment /Snow - 165
Akainu - 165
mihaelkeehl /Michael - 166
Red - 166
Suzuku /Izumi - 166

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 12, 2009)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Hello.
> 
> 
> Could you put these two images onto a red flag?
> After transing them



hope you like it


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 12, 2009)

Atlantic Storm


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 12, 2009)

Michael please

Request: Set
Stock: 
Border: Rounded/Dotted
Focus: Sig focused on Red and Pikachu(Red is the guy with the cap). Same with avatar too, but if you could do an avatar focused on Lance and Dragonite(the guy on the top with the Dragon) too would be . 
Text(?): Put in Red for the avatar focused on Red and Lance focused on Lance. And Champion for the Sig. 
Size: Avatar 150x150. Sig similar size to (or bigger as long as it fits within the Sig limits) but with a better angle. 

Thanks


----------



## Hapuriainen (Nov 12, 2009)

Can I have a set out of this?



Anyone can do it and anything awesome is fine (as long as it's not girly)


----------



## Izumi (Nov 12, 2009)

^ Taking.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_ 







*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 














*Spoiler*: _Agovernment_ 












next Nuriel.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 13, 2009)

mihaelkeehl said:


> Hey Michael, I would like a set from you:
> 
> *Stock* -
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Izumi (Nov 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Suzuku_ 



Hope this is what you want. (;











*Spoiler*: _Muah_ 



Sorry I suck at trans.. ;A;








*Spoiler*: _Hapuriainen_


----------



## Izumi (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey Michael, can you do the gif reqs in the shop ?



Atlantic Storm said:


> Michael please
> 
> Request: Set
> Stock:
> ...



Also, unless Michael doesn't mind to do your req, you have two wait for at least 24 hours after you received your last request. 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Gol D. Roger - 165
Zebrahead - 165
master9738 - 165
Sean★ /Izumi- 165
Nuriel /Snow - 165
Akainu - 165
Red - 166
Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Muah (Nov 13, 2009)

I appreciate it


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 13, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Suzuku_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome, thanks.


----------



## Izumi (Nov 13, 2009)

Glad ya do. Don't forget to *rep* and *cred*. 


*Spoiler*: _master9738_ 



Trying out new stuff. Hope ya like~








*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Gol D. Roger - 165
Zebrahead - 165
Sean★ /Izumi- 165
Nuriel /Snow - 165
Akainu - 165
Red - 166
Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Senbonzakura (Nov 14, 2009)

Can l someone fuse these. l'd like the kising one to be big but transparent and the hugging(only use that part) part in the middle.use small sakura only


----------



## Senbonzakura (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry for double post(PSP limits typing to a small paragraph so l couldn't fit in everything.)
use the small sakura with the knife on one side and kazekage gaara on the other. may you add flower petals and sand if possible?
Thanks so much to who ever deos it.^_^
Tell me wen its done and please don't spoiler tag it cus psp wont open them.


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 14, 2009)

Akainu said:


> Avatar
> Stock:
> Border: Single-Line
> Style: Square
> ...



I'll do this.


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Hitomi (Nov 14, 2009)

Senbonzakura said:


> Can l someone fuse these. l'd like the kising one to be big but transparent and the hugging(only use that part) part in the middle.use small sakura only


^ GaaSaku, me likey  

i'll take it Senbonzakura


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 14, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Hey Michael, can you do the gif reqs in the shop ?
> 
> Also, unless Michael doesn't mind to do your req, you have two wait for at least 24 hours after you received your last request.



which ones are they?

also yeah imma do it, altho it might take a while, kinda busy 

but yeah

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Gol D. Roger - 165
Zebrahead - 165
master9738 - 165
Sean★ /Izumi- 165
Nuriel /Snow - 165
Akainu - 165
Red - 166
Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Mish (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey I'm back after a break, and I'll take any free or upcoming requests.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Nuriel_ 










*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## Diarrhea (Nov 14, 2009)

Avatar request

*Stock:*
(The one on top)
*Border:* Dotted
*Size:* 150x150

Just make it look nice, please. No text.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 14, 2009)

^ i've got this avy~



*Senbonzakura*

you get 4 sigs. pick the one you like~


----------



## Rosie (Nov 14, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So beautiful! Thank you very much pek


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 15, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nuriel_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is really great work.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Dash (Nov 15, 2009)

What kind of request: Sig set 
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 





Sig





Border: Doesn't matter, leave it up to you
Style: Doesn't matter, I'll leave it up to you
Size: Junior
Extras: Thanks in advance and sorry for being so vague


----------



## Izumi (Nov 15, 2009)

^ Taking. 


*Spoiler*: _Sean★_


----------



## Izumi (Nov 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Dash_


----------



## Proxy (Nov 15, 2009)

Request: 

Border: None.
Style: Sig and Avatar.
Size: Senior.
Extras: No writing or added effects, I guess.

I'd like the avatar to be of her face. For it, I'd like the corners rounded please.

For the signature, I'd like a transparency, removing everything save her and the shadow. Much appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## Kyou (Nov 15, 2009)

Thankkkks Izumiii~~ +rep


----------



## Izumi (Nov 15, 2009)

Proxy said:


> Request:
> 
> Border: None.
> Style: Sig and Avatar.
> ...



Me wantt~:ho

Also no problem, Sean. ^^

*EDIT:*


*Spoiler*: _Proxy_ 









Teehee! I'm on a PS mood lately. ;P


----------



## Proxy (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks Izumi. +rep


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2009)

Rose Red Belle said:


> So beautiful! Thank you very much pek





Nuriel said:


> This is really great work.  Thank you so much!



really? you liked them!?!! yet one didn't use the set and the other one used the transparent version.. 

why did i bother making backgrounds~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 15, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Michael please
> 
> Request: Set
> Stock:
> ...



Has been 24 hours. Please do


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 15, 2009)

lol ok 



Izumi said:


> Here they are~
> *~Requests Housekeeping~*
> 
> Gol D. Roger - 165
> ...



ok kk, thanks, sorry for inactivity, imma post them as soon as im able to


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2009)

Diarrhea said:


> Avatar request
> 
> *Stock:*
> (The one on top)
> ...


----------



## Mokaisun (Nov 15, 2009)

Avatar pwease
Size: 125X125 
Link: 
Border: No border
Time: 0:08-0:11


----------



## Izumi (Nov 15, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> ok kk, thanks, sorry for inactivity, imma post them as soon as im able to



'S alright, as long as you do them 'tis all. (:


----------



## Dash (Nov 15, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dash_



Sig won't show up.


----------



## Papichoolo (Nov 16, 2009)

I want to Join the Team, As for my Work U can see some of it here. 


```

```


----------



## Izumi (Nov 16, 2009)

I'll have to see first, my friend.
Also turn off your sig, it's taking up the whole page.


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 16, 2009)

Request set, please...
You can cut off part of the drawing to center more on her.
Effects,borders,etc up with you but i'd like to ask one sig version with transparecy removing everything save her please.
Thank you.


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 16, 2009)

^Taking, for the transparency challenge there


----------



## Papichoolo (Nov 16, 2009)

Izumi said:


> I'll have to see first, my friend.
> Also turn off your sig, it's taking up the whole page.




See wat mate? What do i need to do to to join?


EDIT: Sorry


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 16, 2009)

^Sig off again amigo. 

And, Izumi might _be_ the Co-Owner of the shop, but she's gotta see what Aphrodite/Serenity says is what I'm assuming.


----------



## Izumi (Nov 16, 2009)

Papichoolo said:


> See wat mate? What do i need to do to to join?



What the lovely Panda said.


----------



## Papichoolo (Nov 16, 2009)

Izumi said:


> What the lovely Panda said.



1. I cant do animations.
2. I do Big Sigs
3. I do Small Sigs
4. I can do Avatars
5. I can do transperacy
6. I can make renders
7. I have been in the USAWarez GFX Team Before.
8. I have good experience with Photoshop
9. Sigs i posted are some of my Anime Sigs
10. I Have done lots of other sigs
11. I can show u my tag wall if Need Be


----------



## Izumi (Nov 16, 2009)

Well there are loads of helpers in the shop already, and I have a funny feeling if I hire you lol.
Also Serenity/Aphro isn't here so I can't just say alright if I wanna, which I don't currently. :I

Sorry~~


----------



## Papichoolo (Nov 16, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Well there are loads of helpers in the shop already, and I have a funny feeling if I hire you lol.
> Also Serenity/Aphro isn't here so I can't just say alright if I wanna, which I don't currently. :I
> 
> Sorry~~



I'll wait for them, its cool.


----------



## Sunako (Nov 16, 2009)

Avatar requests please! 

 (the girl & the guy from the right)


Make them pretty & effects & all the good stuff.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 16, 2009)

^ you want two avatars D ? i'll take this req.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 17, 2009)

Red


----------



## whamslam3 (Nov 17, 2009)

can any1 here make a sprite fight animation sig if i give you the sprite sheets?


----------



## Ayana (Nov 17, 2009)

Avatar: 150 x 150 (focus on the hair in Tayuya's hand and then on the pairing)
Sig: for a senior member, do whatever you want with it
Extra: add this text: Thank you for the "flowers"...
Stock:


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 17, 2009)

^ Ayana WHAT A PAIRING! 

<3 love it 

i'll take this req too!! :WOW


----------



## Ayana (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 17, 2009)

Zebrahead

*Spoiler*: __ 



complied woth the changes we've discussed


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 17, 2009)

Excellent, ty. 

Can I get an ava of it?


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks      .


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 18, 2009)

your welcome

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Gol D. Roger - 165
Sean★ /Izumi- 165
Atlantic Storm /Michael Lucky - 166
Diarrhea /Snow - 167
•Rinoa• /Panda -168
December /Snow Princess - 168
whamslam3 - 168
Ayana /Snow Princess

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 18, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Michael please
> 
> Request: Set
> Stock:
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 18, 2009)

*Gif Set Request*

*Avatar*
Gif: 
Size: 150x150
Just resize and add borders (same as zebraheads)

*Signature*
Gif: 
Size: Same size as original
Just add borders (same as zebraheads) and a tween at the end. 

Other: If the signature is too big, just reduce the size. If the tween doesn't look good, then remove. Thanks in advance for the help and sorry if it's too much trouble.


----------



## Emigan (Nov 18, 2009)

What kind of request: *Set* 
Stock: 
Border: No border
Style: Rounded
Focus: Avatar focus on the face while the signature is on all of her and the swing.
Size: Junior (Signature being longer vertically)
Extra: Some small effects added if they suit the picture.

Thank you

The signature size can be changed; just however it looks better.


----------



## Katz (Nov 18, 2009)

set for Izumi/Aphro <3


just play with it, make it pretty.


----------



## Dash (Nov 18, 2009)

Dash said:


> Sig won't show up.





Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dash_





Bump. 

Still not showing, it might be my computer but the avatar and every other image is showing up. Izumi, is it showing up for you?


----------



## God (Nov 18, 2009)

You do GIFs 

Now this is a Youtube vid, so it's lo res, but you can clean it up if you want, or you can just leave it how it is.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En-cHBv7UpA[/YOUTUBE]




Ava:  (also view spoiler)
Time: 2:20 - 2:23
Size: Senior
Border: Make it cool

Sig:  (also view spoiler)
Time: 3:30 - 3:43
Size: Senior
Border: Match avy.

Thank you


----------



## Izumi (Nov 18, 2009)

Ends With A Bang said:


> What kind of request: *Set*
> Stock:
> Border: No border
> Style: Rounded
> ...





Katz said:


> set for Izumi/Aphro <3
> 
> 
> just play with it, make it pretty.



Taking these. 



Dash said:


> Bump.
> 
> Still not showing, it might be my computer but the avatar and every other image is showing up. Izumi, is it showing up for you?



Why didn't you just copy + paste the link from the quote? 
I hosted it in another place, here now~



*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Gol D. Roger - 165
Atlantic Storm /Michael Lucky - 166
•Rinoa• /Panda -168
December /Snow Princess - 168
whamslam3 - 168
Ayana /Snow Princess -168
Brandon Heat - 169
Ends With A Bang /Izumi - 169
Katz /Izumi - 169
Michael Jacksőn - 169

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Dash (Nov 18, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Taking these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was the first thing I tried, it didn't show up that way either. Its working now, thanks for reuploading.

Sig looks great  

Thanks!


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 18, 2009)

December said:


> Avatar requests please!
> 
> (the girl & the guy from the right)
> 
> ...


----------



## Aqua Timez (Nov 18, 2009)

What kind of request: Avatar & signature set please.
Stock: 
Border:  no border
Style: Rounded 
Size: I50x150
Extras:If you can for the avatar put the focal on the guy on the left on the upper half of the avatar and the guy on the left on the left so it'll be split.Text with the upper half of the avi saying B L A C K and bottom half saying W H I T E. With super special cool effects and what not.  And signature the whole focal i guess (doesn't need to bethat big)... yeah... Ciao


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 18, 2009)

hmm.. i think i'll take Aqua Timez. 




Ayana said:


> Avatar: 150 x 150 (focus on the hair in Tayuya's hand and then on the pairing)
> Sig: for a senior member, do whatever you want with it
> Extra: add this text: Thank you for the "flowers"...
> Stock:


----------



## Aqua Timez (Nov 19, 2009)

ty snow princess.


----------



## Ayana (Nov 19, 2009)

^
Thank you!!!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 19, 2009)

*Stock:* 
*Request* Sig w/e size you think looks good. Rounded 150x150
*Additional* Put "Crest of Courage" text on the sig and/or avatar.
*For:* Serenity or Michael Lucky. Whichever one.


----------



## Laurens (Nov 19, 2009)

Set Request for Snow Princess 

-Stock: http://www.bbc.co.uk/manchester/content/images/2005/04/29/joy_division_bowden_06_450x300.jpg
-Sizes: avy normal size, and sig big enough 
-Effects: nothing special, i know you'll make it nice


----------



## AppleChan (Nov 19, 2009)

Request for Izumi. Make it sexy. 



Avy: 125 one and a 150 one for later use. one of Sasuke. 
Border: Solid or dotted.
Size: I like big sigs. 
Text: Something hawt.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 19, 2009)

taking whamslam3, Michael Jacksőn and Atlantic Storm



Brandon Heat said:


> *Gif Set Request*
> 
> *Avatar*
> Gif:
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the help Michael Lucky.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 20, 2009)

Set request, please.

Avy: 150x150 What ever border you think would be best. If its possible please make an avy of each of the characters depicted. If not just Moria or Doflamingo would be fine. 

Sig: Please resize and add what ever, border, or effects, you think would be cool. 

Thanks.


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 20, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Set request, please.
> 
> Avy: 150x150 What ever border you think would be best. If its possible please make an avy of each of the characters depicted. If not just Moria or Doflamingo would be fine.
> 
> ...



Taking   .


----------



## Izumi (Nov 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ends With A Bang_


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _SH4L_


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 20, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> *Spoiler*: _SH4L_



Awesome. 

Many thanks, will rep and cred.


----------



## Emigan (Nov 20, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ends With A Bang_



Thank you! They are amazing.
Great job! pek
Rep and cred for sure


----------



## Raktus (Nov 20, 2009)

An avatar request thats a bit more than just one, tell me if its too much to do as I would understand...

Would it be possible to cut the rank symbols on the left side of this: 
and place them in a good looking manner with this:   
and be completely transparent?

As well could I get all the symbols on the right side cut out and made transparent by themselves?


----------



## Rurouni Himura (Nov 20, 2009)

Size: 125x125 
Link: 
Border: No border
Time: From 0:58-1:00


----------



## -Shen- (Nov 20, 2009)

Back after a long time.

I dunno if the rules have changed but I want a set of Naruto Sage Mode.

I cannot find a good render so i want the staffs here to help if cannot i will try again to find a good HQ render.

*Senior Sized* Set please. Use any border that you think its nice for the ava


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Aqua Timez_ 











*Spoiler*: _Agovernment_ 










*Spoiler*: _different border_


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 21, 2009)

VampireKnights said:


> Back after a long time.
> 
> I dunno if the rules have changed but I want a set of the FF Character Sephiroth.
> 
> ...



No pic no request. We dont look for pics anymore. Find your own then come back.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 21, 2009)

Serenity, I'll take the request AND find the stock. If that's okay with you?


----------



## Izumi (Nov 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Katz_ 











Raktus said:


> An avatar request thats a bit more than just one, tell me if its too much to do as I would understand...
> 
> Would it be possible to cut the rank symbols on the left side of this:
> and place them in a good looking manner with this:
> ...



I don't think someone's up to do such a complicated and unattractive request that's gonna end up small in the end. (125px)
Unless anyone's willing, I won't accept this. Sorry. ):



VampireKnights said:


> Back after a long time.
> 
> I dunno if the rules have changed but I want a set of the FF Character Sephiroth.
> 
> ...





Atlantic Storm said:


> Serenity, I'll take the request AND find the stock. If that's okay with you?



It's much nicer to just find the stock, and not be so lazy, but if Atlantic's willing to do it, do it then. Make sure to give him a 125px ava too, he's stubborn with avatar sizes. ;P

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

?Rinoa? /Panda -168
December /Snow Princess - 168
whamslam3 /Michael- 168
Michael Jacksőn /Michael- 169
Atlantic Storm /Michael - 170
AppleChan /Izumi - 170
Rurouni Himura - 170
VampireKnights /Atlantic - 170

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Katz (Nov 22, 2009)

It's awesome, thanks Izumi.


----------



## Izumi (Nov 22, 2009)

No problem, glad you like it.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 22, 2009)

^ Izumi chan I’ve already done December, see here:


finished Ayana, Aqua Timez and Agovernment too. ;p


----------



## Izumi (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh sorry lol. 

Fixed now. 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

•Rinoa• /Panda -168
whamslam3 /Michael- 168
Michael Jacksőn /Michael- 169
Atlantic Storm /Michael - 170
AppleChan /Izumi - 170
Rurouni Himura - 170
VampireKnights /Atlantic - 170

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Kek (Nov 22, 2009)

I'd like a set. Senior Avy, Senior Sig. But no effects please, or very little if you feel like it could use some. But I'd like a border, for both avy and sig, where two of the corners are rounded and the other two are normal. thank you!


----------



## Izumi (Nov 22, 2009)

^I'll take this. Cute stock. :3



EDIT: (For Snow below)
Damn what is wrong with me.. ;A;
Now it is... Right? ;P


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 22, 2009)

lol no you still didn't fix the list


----------



## -Shen- (Nov 22, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Serenity, I'll take the request AND find the stock. If that's okay with you?


Thx a lot I have changed the request but I still cannot find a good one but this stock should be much easier


----------



## -Shen- (Nov 22, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Katz_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx alot. Sorry Izumi, I will try to find the stocks next time


----------



## Izumi (Nov 22, 2009)

No double-posts, and turn off your sig.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 23, 2009)

Requesting signature 

Stock: 
Text: Wd0
Size: W/e u awnt ^^
Other: I think you know about not including the text covering her leg part XD!

Thanks in advance ^^


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok just to let you all know i gave the shop to Izumi because i just dont have time to really deal with requests anymore. I may open another shop somewhere down the line and i will still post in giveaways ever so often. I just don't have the time right now. Thanks to everyone who requested from this shop. You guys made it into an awesome shop and i was happy to make sets for you all. 

Also to all my workers Snow princess your awesome and i am sure i dont have to tell you and Panda you to. I think out of all my workers you two helped out the most and i am glad for it. Foxspirit you to i just havent seen you lately . Michael wont be able to continue either as he is to busy right now for requests so please dont ask for him because he may not be able to do the request. However there are still many wonderful workers here including the awesome owner Izumi. <3

love you all and thanks a lot.


----------



## Izumi (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh so you changed the name already, Aphro. Thanks a lot, anyway. 
If you ever wanna come back, you're more than welcome~


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 23, 2009)

oh Aphro it's been great working with you!  <3 and i hope that you come back when you have more time!

Izumi what to do, we are losing talented workers.. 

I can help with the gifs if no one else is doing them! pile them up and send them to me!


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 23, 2009)

1 senior ava.


----------



## Izumi (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh you can do gifs, Snow? 
I'll quote all the gif requests Michael's supposed to do~

Fukk, most of the requests are jumbled and I'm not sure what they want us to do. I feel like telling everyone to re-request what they want if they still want them. And I want to make this clear now. We do *sets*, *sigs*, *transparencies*, *avatars*, *animations* and *gifs*. I don't think we do those kinds of stuff like making up logos or sprites pixels or anything like that. Give a stock and tell us what to do with it, a real stock please. I don't want people to give us images with words on and transform it into something.. or something. I'd like this to be a set shop that does other things, but in a limited way, y'know?

Yeah.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 23, 2009)

^ yeah, but choose your videos from youtube plz!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 23, 2009)

sorry, im currently having comp problems, imma be inactive for a while, grab those gifs if you please, sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 23, 2009)

Izumi's now the owner 



Aldo Raine said:


> 1 senior ava.



Taking.


----------



## Izumi (Nov 24, 2009)

Okay these are the gif requests~ Hope you can do them, Snow. ^^



Michael Jacksőn said:


> You do GIFs
> 
> Now this is a Youtube vid, so it's lo res, but you can clean it up if you want, or you can just leave it how it is.
> 
> ...





Rurouni Himura said:


> Size: 125x125
> Link:
> Border: No border
> Time: From 0:58-1:00



*~Requests Housekeeping~*

•Rinoa• /Panda -168
Michael Jacksőn /Snow- 169
AppleChan /Izumi - 170
Rurouni Himura /Snow- 170
VampireKnights /Atlantic - 170
Kek /Izumi - 171
Bleach - 171
Aldo Raine /Koroshi - 171

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 24, 2009)

Can I get a fancy border for this freaky avy?


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 24, 2009)

*•Rinoa•*, yous non-transed set is coming tonight/morning 
Turns out I need a trans of her to use as an overlay for yous normal set anyways 

I got *Bleach* and *Lord Yu* as well


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 24, 2009)

*•Rinoa•:*
-Trans set for the moment.
-One of my favorite ones I have done 
-A friend of mine has a hat like that, minus the heart in the tail 

If you would like something different for the Ava, just VM me and let me know


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 24, 2009)

Koroshi said:


>



Excellent. Thanks!


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 24, 2009)

Panda said:


> *•Rinoa•:*
> -Trans set for the moment.
> -One of my favorite ones I have done
> -A friend of mine has a hat like that, minus the heart in the tail
> ...


Panda this is magnificent!!! 
Not necessary to make other versions, I'm sure i will use this.
You're friend has a good taste... 
Awesome work!!  +REPS


----------



## Eternity (Nov 24, 2009)

You need workers? I need to practice so....


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 24, 2009)

ok, crisis averteded, I was afraid I wont be able to make those gifs since my windows is fucking up and imma be stuck with gimp, but for now, its all good, so imma continue to work on whamslam3 and atlantic storm's request since snow is prolly working on the other 2

anyway, sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## Izumi (Nov 24, 2009)

Michael, thank god.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll get to work on that request too, sorry for the delay.


----------



## Soldier (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey, bros and chickas.


Make me something pretty? 
If it isn't too bad, one with effects and then one with just a render.

150x150 Avatar, dotted border.

Oh. +sig. ><


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 24, 2009)

*Vampire dude's request*


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 24, 2009)

Testing                                       .

Almost couldnt get the icon to change.. ok all is done Izumi.


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 24, 2009)

*What kind of request:* Sig set
*Stock:*  (just remove the text) or . (Upto you which one you want to use)
*Border:* Dotted
*Style:* Rounded 
*Size:* Not sure about this, make it the same size as it is currently in my sig?
*Extras:* If possible, would be good to match it with my avatar (the style), but if not then feel free to experiment and do it how you please.

Thank you.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 24, 2009)

Turn off your sig


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 24, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Turn off your sig



Apologies.


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Nov 24, 2009)

Sig:
Size: I want it to be big but not to exaturated.
Border:Surprise me.
Other:I want the sky to be transparent.Only the sky.

Ava:Her face.
Size:Reg
Border:Surprise


----------



## Izumi (Nov 24, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> You need workers? I need to practice so....



PM me about this. 



Serenity said:


> Testing                                       .
> 
> Almost couldnt get the icon to change.. ok all is done Izumi.



Yay thanks Serenity~ 



Ange-Beatrice said:


> Sig:
> Size: I want it to be big but not to exaturated.
> Border:Surprise me.
> Other:I want the sky to be transparent.Only the sky.
> ...



I'll be taking this good sir/ma'am.

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Michael Jacksőn /Snow- 169
AppleChan /Izumi - 170
Rurouni Himura /Snow- 170
Kek /Izumi - 171
Bleach - 171
Lord Yu /Panda - 171
Soldier - 172
Perseverance - 172
Ange-Beatrice /Izumi - 172

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 24, 2009)

i'll take Soldier and Perseverance too~


hey Izumi, Rurouni Himura got 30 posts.. i thought 50 posts were minimum to request here..


*Spoiler*: _Michael Jacksőn_ 









hope you like'm


----------



## Izumi (Nov 24, 2009)

Lol yeah, I was a bit strict on the posts part 'cause I want people who give reps to give out reps, not bullshit nulls, 'cause I hate nulls more than negs. Yeah I'm just that kind of person. 

Okay edited the list. I'll VM RH about the req..

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

AppleChan /Izumi - 170
Kek /Izumi - 171
Bleach - 171
Lord Yu /Panda - 171
Soldier /Snow - 172
Perseverance /Snow - 172
Ange-Beatrice /Izumi - 172

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## God (Nov 24, 2009)

Izumi got the shop? 



Snow Princess said:


> i'll take Soldier and Perseverance too~
> 
> 
> hey Izumi, Rurouni Himura got 30 posts.. i thought 50 posts were minimum to request here..
> ...



Awesome, thanks <33


----------



## Inuyatta (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm not sure quite how this goes here, but may I request a sig if at all possible. Only if you have time.

I would really like a set from the upcoming game Bayonetta, featuring the titular character. If there is anyway to make a small animated icon of her finishing move from , I'd be forever grateful. You'll know it when you see it. XD



If that's just too difficult, then a sig from this would be great~!

*Spoiler*: _stock_ 








Thanks in advance!


----------



## Izumi (Nov 25, 2009)

^Turn off your sig please. ^^


*Spoiler*: _AppleChan_ 



Sooo sorry AppleChan, for the delay.  I just felt so lazy this week lol. Plus the stock totally scared me in a way. xD And also there's no text 'cause my PS's fonts and brushes disappeared, so I have yet to load them back. T^T So sorry!! ><


----------



## Burke (Nov 25, 2009)

What happened to aphro 
Did i miss the memo <w<


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 25, 2009)

Serenity left the shop due to IRL matters
Oh and Izumi, you left my request to Michael Lucky out


----------



## Inuyatta (Nov 25, 2009)

Izumi--sig is off, sorry about that.


----------



## Ito (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Krix (Nov 25, 2009)

Request for Snow Princess. :]

sig; 
avatar;


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 25, 2009)

Just an avy.

Rep and credit.


----------



## Izumi (Nov 25, 2009)

Nøøps said:


> What happened to aphro
> Did i miss the memo <w<



Lol you didn't have to post about it. 



Atlantic Storm said:


> Serenity left the shop due to IRL matters
> Oh and Izumi, you left my request to Michael Lucky out



Oh sorry about that. I thought it wasn't taken 'cause you didn't wait for 3 days like the rules asked you to. :ho
Can you VM me the post?

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Kek /Izumi - 171
Bleach /Panda - 171
Lord Yu /Panda - 171
Perseverance - 172
Ange-Beatrice /Izumi - 172
Inuyatta - 172
Krix /Snow - 173
Grimmjow - 173

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## valerian (Nov 25, 2009)

For Izumi,


Avatar of her face, no border, 150x150.


----------



## Ito (Nov 25, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Just an avy.
> 
> Rep and credit.


I'll take this.


----------



## Izumi (Nov 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Kek_ 









*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Bleach /Panda - 171
Lord Yu /Panda - 171
Perseverance - 172
Ange-Beatrice /Izumi - 172
Inuyatta - 172
Krix /Snow - 173
Grimmjow /Zulu- 173
Jotaro Kujo /Izumi - 173

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Soldier (Nov 25, 2009)

Zulu said:


>



Thanks much, but I forgot to ask for a sig in my request... Could you conjure one up if it's not too much?
I'm terribly sorry.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 25, 2009)

i thought i said i'll do Soldier... anyways here: 



Krix is next..


----------



## Soldier (Nov 25, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> i thought i said i'll do Soldier...



Lol, I'll take both.


----------



## Izumi (Nov 25, 2009)

Lol I told Zulu to not do that again, like, doing a req without posting and checking out the list. He better not let history repeat itself.. I hate it when people steal other's requests.


----------



## Ito (Nov 25, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> i thought i said i'll do Soldier... anyways here:



I was just trying to make it easier on you. It won't happen again.


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 25, 2009)

*Bleach*:



*Lord Yu*:


Hope you both like


----------



## KohZa (Nov 26, 2009)

i want to ask something.is it possible for me to request 170x170 profile avatar?.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 26, 2009)

Panda said:


> *Bleach*:



You always do a great job , except for this one the text doesn't really look good with the Wd0 so could you just change it to "Misaki Yamamoto" and some sort of cursive font please? I hope it's not too much trouble  ! Other than that, its awesome!


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 26, 2009)

*@Zexion:* I don't see why not 



Bleach said:


> You always do a great job , except for this one the text doesn't really look good with the Wd0 so could you just change it to "Misaki Yamamoto" and some sort of cursive font please? I hope it's not too much trouble  ! Other than that, its awesome!



I can get it off of the sig but not the ava...
I kinda didn't save the psd file for it


----------



## Izumi (Nov 26, 2009)

Zulu said:


> I was just trying to make it easier on you. It won't happen again.



I hope it won't. ^^



ZexionAxel said:


> i want to ask something.is it possible for me to request 170x170 profile avatar?.



Yeah of course~ Provide a good stock and say what ya want.
Also turn off your sig.


----------



## KohZa (Nov 26, 2009)

then i would like a 170x170 profile avatar for this picture: 


 just do whatever you want with it .


----------



## Raktus (Nov 26, 2009)

*What kind of request:* Animation/Signature
*Stock:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PccZebZKF9E[/YOUTUBE]
*0:21-0:23* The marching troops with the Terran Empire logo
_*~Spliced to~*_
*2:47-2:57* Right where the jet explodes in front of you to the entire meggido battle scene ending with the next explosion in your face before it goes to the black and white cut.



*Border:* Solid 
*Style:* Square 
*Size*: Most Appropriate


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 26, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> i thought i said i'll do Soldier... anyways here:
> 
> 
> 
> Krix is next..



Thank you, that was 10x better then I expected!


----------



## -Shen- (Nov 26, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Vampire dude's request*


This is awesome but I requested a set if you refer to the request so I need a sig


----------



## -Shen- (Nov 26, 2009)

Ermm...Will rep after sig is done.


----------



## Izumi (Nov 26, 2009)

Please don't double post.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 26, 2009)

*Sig*


----------



## Diarrhea (Nov 26, 2009)

Set request

*Stock:* 


Please make one avatar with the signature's stock, too.

*Border:* Thin black
I'd like you to make two versions; one with rounded and another one with square borders.

*Size:* Senior-sized avatar; the signature should be vertical


----------



## Metaro (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi



*Spoiler*: __ 




My set requets
avatar and signature please


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Bleach (Nov 26, 2009)

Panda said:


> I can get it off of the sig but not the ava...
> I kinda didn't save the psd file for it



That's fine too since I really only wanted the sig ! Im gonna keep that epic avatar you made for me earlier


----------



## Izumi (Nov 26, 2009)

Diarrhea said:


> Set request
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



Is that.. Who I think it is? 
Anyway I'll be taking this now~~

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Atlantic Storm /Michael - 166
Ange-Beatrice /Izumi - 172
Inuyatta - 172
Krix /Snow - 173
Grimmjow /Zulu- 173
Jotaro Kujo /Izumi - 173
ZexionAxel - 173
Raktus - 174
Diarrhea /Izumi - 174
FlyingLeaf - 174

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 26, 2009)

I'll take FlyingLeaf too :WOW




Soldier said:


> Lol, I'll take both.


well, since Zulu already done the avy he can make a matching sig better. 



Zulu said:


> I was just trying to make it easier on you. It won't happen again.


it’s ok, just tell me beforehand if you want to take the req via PM or VM
m’kay~


----------



## Red Version (Nov 26, 2009)

What kind of request: Set
Stock: 
Border: Maybe try one of each?
Style: Rounded
Size: Junior I think.
Extras: thank you (:
Just a tip: Good stocks attract good sets. ;3


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Nov 27, 2009)

For Snow Princess or Izumi

Type: Set
Stock: 
Avatar: A junior and senior style avatar for both boys. (So two avatars for each boy)

Anything else, just have fun with it.


----------



## Izumi (Nov 27, 2009)

^ The Hitachiin Twins! pek
Imma taking that now.


----------



## Izumi (Nov 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ange-Beatrice_ 











*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Atlantic Storm /Michael - 166
Inuyatta - 172
Krix /Snow - 173
Grimmjow /Zulu- 173
Jotaro Kujo /Izumi - 173
ZexionAxel - 173
Raktus - 174
Diarrhea /Izumi - 174
FlyingLeaf /Snow - 174
WB Ace - 174
Beyond Birthday /Izumi - 174

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Izumi (Nov 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Kujo_ 



lol @the stock






*Spoiler*: _Diarrhea_


----------



## KohZa (Nov 27, 2009)

hope you didn't forget about my request


----------



## Raktus (Nov 27, 2009)

ZexionAxel said:


> hope you didn't forget about my request



Nah, your in the sig list to do same as me. Dunno if the numbers are order or what but were in there. I just assume the other two were easier to do than ours ^_^


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 27, 2009)

just gonna say this, sorry for the inconvenience, I just dont have much time for set shop anymore, im just gonna quit for now, imma be back soon when I get more time

im so sorry and thank you very much, I enjoyed working with each and everyone with you even in such a limited time, thank you all, and good luck

I will miss you all


----------



## Mai (Nov 28, 2009)

SnowPrincess/Izumi 


set/senior size/dotted borders
make it pretty <33


----------



## Kyou (Nov 28, 2009)

Request: Set
Stock: 

Senior size, rounded edges. Love the colour of it  So no grey please XD.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 28, 2009)

Let me post in this oh so famous shop too,



For Izumi. 150x150 ava, senior sig. No big colour changes. Do your magic.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 28, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> just gonna say this, sorry for the inconvenience, I just dont have much time for set shop anymore, im just gonna quit for now, imma be back soon when I get more time
> 
> im so sorry and thank you very much, I enjoyed working with each and everyone with you even in such a limited time, thank you all, and good luck
> 
> I will miss you all


That’s too bad :/  hope you’ll come back when you’re free.


I’ll take your gif reqs and i'll do Mai too 

*So I have:*

Krix  – 173
FlyingLeaf – 174
Raktus – 174
Mai  – 174
Atlantic Storm - 166


----------



## Izumi (Nov 28, 2009)

Wooaahh so many requests. 



ZexionAxel said:


> hope you didn't forget about my request /awesome





Raktus said:


> Nah, your in the sig list to do same as me. Dunno if the numbers are order or what but were in there. I just assume the other two were easier to do than ours ^_^



Eeeep no spamming, guys! Please delete these posts, thanks.



Michael Lucky said:


> just gonna say this, sorry for the inconvenience, I just dont have much time for set shop anymore, im just gonna quit for now, imma be back soon when I get more time
> 
> im so sorry and thank you very much, I enjoyed working with each and everyone with you even in such a limited time, thank you all, and good luck
> 
> I will miss you all



Aww it's alright, I know we'll all miss you. Hope you can come back if you can! 



Sean★ said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> 
> Senior size, rounded edges. Love the colour of it  So no grey please XD.





Pepper said:


> Let me post in this oh so famous shop too,
> 
> 
> 
> For Izumi. 150x150 ava, senior sig. No big colour changes. Do your magic.



Imma taking all this. 



Snow Princess said:


> I?ll take your gif reqs and i'll do Mai too



Lol I wanted to take Mai's, but 's alright, shouldn't be hogging~

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Atlantic Storm /Snow - 166
Inuyatta - 172
Krix /Snow - 173
Grimmjow /Zulu- 173
ZexionAxel - 173
Raktus /Snow - 174
FlyingLeaf /Snow - 174
WB Ace - 174
Beyond Birthday /Izumi - 174
Mai /Snow - 174
Sean★ /Izumi - 175
Pepper /Izumi - 175

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 28, 2009)

*Izumi you can take Mai's set, I haven't started on it! ;3*

btw, I don't know if Michael Lucky had already done Atlantic Storm's gif and send it to him or not?



*Spoiler*: _Krix_ 











*Spoiler*: _FlyingLeaf_ 






*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## Izumi (Nov 28, 2009)

JustPimpin said:


> Izumi how I've missed you



No spamming, how I hate spamming! And you didn't turn off your sig. 
Oh my god, who are you.. ;______; I will have to ask Aphro to delete your post. 



Snow Princess said:


> *Izumi you can take Mai's set, I haven't started on it! ;3*
> 
> btw, I don't know if Michael Lucky had already done Atlantic Storm's gif and send it to him or not?



Thanks, Snow. Sorry if I seem a bit like a req-hogger. 

About Atlantic's req, idk, why don't you ask him?


----------



## Izumi (Nov 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Inuyatta_ 










*Spoiler*: _Beyond Birthday_ 











*Spoiler*: _Sean★_


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 28, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Thanks, Snow. Sorry if I seem a bit like a req-hogger.
> 
> About Atlantic's req, idk, why don't you ask him?


lol it's ok<3 i don't mind if i didn't start on it.

and i'll see about Atlantic.


----------



## Izumi (Nov 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Pepper_ 










*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Atlantic Storm /Snow - 166
Grimmjow /Zulu- 173
ZexionAxel - 173
WB Ace - 174
Mai /Izumi - 174

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Red Version (Nov 28, 2009)

If you have not started mine could I switch stocks? Plox to this one.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 28, 2009)

^ lol how about i make you a set of each .. i'm free after all~


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 28, 2009)

Zulu said:


> I'll take this.



I like them thanks.


----------



## Red Version (Nov 29, 2009)

Sounds fine to me  thanks


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 29, 2009)

I'll take ZexionAxel then


----------



## Ayana (Nov 29, 2009)

Avatar: 150 x 150 (I want Anko in the avatar)
Sig: for a senor member, resize and curve the corners
Stock:


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _WB Ace_ 






*Spoiler*: _set1_ 











*Spoiler*: _set2_


----------



## Pepper (Nov 29, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pepper_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gorgeous. You know your job ma'am.


----------



## Red Version (Nov 29, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _WB Ace_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you  +Rep Coming.


----------



## Sunako (Nov 29, 2009)

Izumi. 
Set , please.

Do whatever you want. Trans for the sig if you want & effects <3


----------



## Izumi (Nov 29, 2009)

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Atlantic Storm /Snow - 166
ZexionAxel /Panda - 173
Mai /Izumi - 174
Ayana - 175
December /Izumi - 175

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 29, 2009)

*Type:* Senior Set
*Avatar:* Focused on head. 
*Signarute:* Resized image. Maybe a bronze-ish color effect? Up to you whether to include that or not. Text that says: Right now...I'm watching you...with all...sincerity
*Stock:* 

Thanks!


----------



## Izumi (Nov 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Mai_ 



Loved the stock. 










*Spoiler*: _December_ 



Hope you like~







*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Atlantic Storm /Snow - 166
ZexionAxel /Panda - 173
Ayana - 175
Nicodemus - 176

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## twilight (Nov 29, 2009)

May you make me a set ?

Pic-




What kind of request: Set 
Border: Solid  
Style: Rounded 
Size: Junior

Extra: NO TEXT XD


----------



## Shanoa (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello i need a lovely set
Type: Senior Set
Avatar: Rounded and focusing on her face
Signature: shrink the image and it need a nice border to it
Stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 






i don't like the way my current set look so i want it to have borders and i want my avy to look clearer


----------



## Ito (Nov 29, 2009)

sapphireninja said:


> Hello i need a lovely set
> Type: Senior Set
> Avatar: Rounded and focusing on her face
> Signature: shrink the image and it need a nice border to it
> ...



I'll take this.


----------



## Ito (Nov 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sapphire Ninja_


----------



## Shanoa (Nov 29, 2009)

Zulu said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sapphire Ninja_



How lovely 
but can you make the avy look like the set or vice versa
i want it to match


----------



## Ito (Nov 29, 2009)

I had a feeling you might ask, so I made this.


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 29, 2009)

twilight said:


> May you make me a set ?
> 
> Pic-
> 
> ...



Taking these.


----------



## Shanoa (Nov 29, 2009)

Zulu said:


> I had a feeling you might ask, so I made this.



Omg! Thank you for the lovely sets pek


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 30, 2009)

ZexionAxel said:


> then i would like a 170x170 profile avatar for this picture:
> 
> 
> just do whatever you want with it .



How's a Sumi-e painting wrapped in bamboo sound?


----------



## KohZa (Nov 30, 2009)

Panda said:


> How's a Sumi-e painting wrapped in bamboo sound?


this would make a great profile avatar .thx panda .


----------



## Mai (Nov 30, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mai_
> 
> 
> 
> Loved the stock.



It's perfecto 

thanks <33


----------



## Sunako (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks Izumi.


----------



## Izumi (Nov 30, 2009)

No problemo~ Glad you guys like it.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello :3

What kind of request: Set
Stock:  Border: whatever looks better, maybe dotted
Style: whatever happens
Size: Senior
Extras: Text: You can keep the "Happy Valentine" if it looks good. Eliminate the Japanese and url. Anything just not too pink :3, avy on Naruto or somewhere subtle/effective.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Nov 30, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Beyond Birthday_



Thank you pek Repped


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 1, 2009)

Request set please.
An Ava from 3rd and 4th image.
Sig from 3rd.
Effects and dotters up with u.
Please take off the letters and black frame.
Thank you so mux.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 1, 2009)

Set request please

Stock:

Effects: You guys deside

Border: You deside

Thanks


----------



## Koroshi (Dec 1, 2009)

Somebody take my req. I don't wanna work anymore. Sorry


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 1, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> Somebody take my req. I don't wanna work anymore. Sorry


aww what happened?! 




•Rinoa• said:


> Request set please.
> An Ava from 3rd and 4th image.
> Sig from 3rd.
> Effects and dotters up with u.
> ...


*gasp* SASUSAKU<3333333 i'll take this!


----------



## Izumi (Dec 2, 2009)

Sorry for not posting.. 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Ayana /Izumi - 175
Nicodemus - 176
twilight - 176
izzyisozaki - 176
•Rinoa• /Snow - 176
Tengoku - 176

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Izumi (Dec 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 2, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> Set request please
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...





twilight said:


> May you make me a set ?
> 
> Pic-
> 
> ...



I'll do these tomorrow


----------



## Izumi (Dec 3, 2009)

Juli and ~M~ has now officially joined the crew of this shop. :WOW
And right now I'm not hiring anyone anymore 'cause I don't want too much workers in this shop, 'cause then the lesser chance they have to show off their talents. :ho

Welcome them, everyone~


----------



## Ayana (Dec 3, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ayana_


Izumi, you know to make make me happy!
Thank you!


----------



## Izumi (Dec 3, 2009)

Aww thanks. And no problem.


----------



## Juli (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome Izumi.. And hello everyone..:WOW

I did izzyisozakis request kinda as a practice. But next time I'll notice it here before I take a request..



izzyisozaki said:


> Hello :3
> 
> What kind of request: Set
> Stock:  Border: whatever looks better, maybe dotted
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 , 


I hope it's not too pink, but if it is then I can change it. :3


----------



## izzyisozaki (Dec 3, 2009)

Juli said:


> I did izzyisozakis request kinda as a practice. But next time I'll notice it here before I take a request..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Epic win  thank you. The white line under Sasuke's eye is a bit funny, but if can't be taken off no problem.


----------



## Juli (Dec 3, 2009)

Glad you like it.  And lol..I didn't notice that..XD But I can fix it if you want.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Dec 3, 2009)

If you do...I'll be twice as grateful


----------



## Juli (Dec 3, 2009)

I edited my post..



Nicodemus said:


> *Type:* Senior Set
> *Avatar:* Focused on head.
> *Signarute:* Resized image. Maybe a bronze-ish color effect? Up to you whether to include that or not. Text that says: Right now...I'm watching you...with all...sincerity
> *Stock:*
> ...



I'll work on this tomorrow.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _twilight_ 




 ;  




In your request, you asked for rounded and solid, I wasn't sure what you meant, so I just did what I thought looked good. If this isn't good could you clarify? I'll gladly fix it.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _tengoku_ 




 ;
 ;


----------



## Eternity (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks

Will rep and cred when using


----------



## shadow5050 (Dec 3, 2009)

transparency req.



I want orochimaru and naruto only in sig. size and if possible an ava of orochimaru

thanks in advance

+rep


----------



## Izumi (Dec 3, 2009)

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Nicodemus /Juli - 176
•Rinoa• /Snow - 176
shadow5050 - 177

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 4, 2009)

i'm trying to enhance the quality of Rinoa's stock before i make a set so it might take some time..


----------



## Juli (Dec 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Nicodemus_


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 4, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> i'm trying to enhance the quality of Rinoa's stock before i make a set so it might take some time..


That's ok Snow Princess, take your time. 
And thank u so much.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 4, 2009)

If you guys/(girls?) want some training, ill give you a tricky request for ya: 

Blend this naruto:


With this background:


Only sig!

Spesifications: Make it look like his rasengan is shining light on the background.

Work your magic

Rounded edges btw...


----------



## Sakubo (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey :}



Could I have a transparent set of this? If you can't make it look good transparent, then a normal set with rounded borders is fine too.

And both a senior and junior version of the avi please. 

Thanks <3 pek


----------



## Rosie (Dec 4, 2009)

A request! 

A set for this stock:


Extras: Dotted Borders, I would like the sig to be Naruto
Effects: Do whatever looks nice 

Please and thank you!


----------



## Bakapanda (Dec 4, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> If you guys/(girls?) want some training, ill give you a tricky request for ya:
> 
> Blend this naruto:
> 
> ...





tsunXtsun said:


> Hey :}
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rose Red Belle said:


> A request!
> 
> A set for this stock:
> 
> ...



Taking


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 4, 2009)

Juli said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nicodemus_



This is honestly better than I ever thought it would be. Thanks a ton!


----------



## Eternity (Dec 5, 2009)

Good luck with mine Panda


----------



## Sanbi (Dec 5, 2009)

What kind of request: Set 
Stock: 
Border: Doesn't matter
Style: Rounded for both please
Size: Junior
Extras: Any kind of effect would be nice

Please and thanks in advance


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 5, 2009)

*Izumi* Or *Em*

Request: Set
Stock: For avatar I would like (both Zero AND Copy X) and (with different background). I would like the sig to be that of the first stock I provided.
Border: Rounded, dotted and border(the one with the black outline and the inner part white) if it isn't too much hassle.
Size: 150x150 avatar, sig can be w/e size you think will look good.
Text: On avatar, put in Atlantic Storm.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 5, 2009)

Can I have a couple of Avas please? 




Thanks


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 5, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Can I have a couple of Avas please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking this


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 5, 2009)

;  ;


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 5, 2009)

You are quick . Thankss <3

 been 24 hour'd will rep when I can


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 5, 2009)

I'd like some ava's please. By ~M~. 





For the first image, I want avy's of all three, and for the second one, I'd like one avy but fit both of their heads in the avy. If you can't, then seperate ones are fine too.

Thanks.

Senior and Junior versions, since I will be a senior very soon.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 5, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Izumi* Or *Em*
> 
> Request: Set
> Stock: For avatar I would like (both Zero AND Copy X) and (with different background). I would like the sig to be that of the first stock I provided.
> ...





AppleChan said:


> I'd like some ava's please. By ~M~.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doing these.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_ 








if the stock was better i would've done better :/ hope you like it though.


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Dec 5, 2009)

Set from this please:


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 5, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _•Rinoa•_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Snow Princess!!!
Looks soooo beautiful... i loved   +reps


----------



## Yαriko (Dec 6, 2009)

hello:3

I would like a transparency for this pic



thank you~


----------



## Diarrhea (Dec 6, 2009)

Set request

*Stock:* 

*Size:* Avatar 150x150; Senior member limits for the signature
*Border:* Rounded for the avatar; square for the signature (you can choose which kind of border suits it best)


----------



## Juli (Dec 6, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> This is honestly better than I ever thought it would be. Thanks a ton!



You're welcome..



Sanbi said:


> What kind of request: Set
> Stock:
> Border: Doesn't matter
> Style: Rounded for both please
> ...



I'll take this.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 6, 2009)

Atlantic storm: 

The text looked crappy on the avatars, they're too small. So I put it on the sig. Where it's still kind of crappy 

 ; 

 ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Red Version (Dec 6, 2009)

Request for ~M~
Stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Avy Sizes: If you could one of size 150x150 and another of junior size. 
Sig Size: Whatever looks good.
Text: Red Version for sig, and avy. ~Rv~
Border: dotted square.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 6, 2009)

Yαriko said:


> hello:3
> 
> I would like a transparency for this pic
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 









my shot at it. but it was pretty hard to render >___<;;

don't use it on the kakashi skin -____-


----------



## Matt Perry (Dec 6, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man, I opened that up in my GIMP to see if I could render out the yellow edges for you.. but man, that's a rough one. o.o


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 7, 2009)

^  yeah i might work on it more later on... or not.


----------



## Juli (Dec 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sanbi_ 



, 

Hope you like it. :3


----------



## Sanbi (Dec 7, 2009)

Juli said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sanbi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.... I'm amazed at how it turned out. I love it. pek


----------



## Yαriko (Dec 7, 2009)

thanks a lot <33


----------



## cherrymilk (Dec 7, 2009)

What kind of request: Set
Stock: 
Border: No Border
Style: Rounded
Size: Junior
Extras: Surprise me!

Thank you!


----------



## Anarch (Dec 7, 2009)

Set Request:



For Sig:
           Make it transparent.
*junior size*.
           some effects near the bottom of the picture that 
           makes it look better as per your choice, or if that's too much    
           trouble,no effects at all.

For avatar:
                Focus on Gin's face(the guy on the right)
                Make it transparent.
                Add a border,any that looks good.
*Junior size.*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 7, 2009)

~M~ said:


> Atlantic storm:
> 
> The text looked crappy on the avatars, they're too small. So I put it on the sig. Where it's still kind of crappy
> 
> ...




I love it. But could you make the 5th avatar plain rounded and get rid of the black bars on the top and bottom of the sigs? Oh and when I said avatars of both X and Zero, I meant seperately.

/


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 7, 2009)

Red Version said:


> Request for ~M~
> Stock:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I'll do this


Atlantic Storm said:


> I love it. But could you make the 5th avatar plain rounded and get rid of the black bars on the top and bottom of the sigs? Oh and when I said avatars of both X and Zero, I meant seperately.
> 
> /



Okay


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 7, 2009)

Yαriko said:


> thanks a lot <33


here's an edited one:


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2009)

Back again with another seemingly odd request  I was wondering if you might be able to do a banner sized image for me? If so, details below, if not could you just qoute my post and say no, I'll understand.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Image For Use:*


*Size:* 550x200
*Text:* The Terran Empire
*Special:* Would you be able to give it a transparent background in such a way that it appears to be coming from behind the page? I mean this as in if the background was black, that this with its star background appeared to be visible from a hole someone might have knocked through your screen?


----------



## Rosie (Dec 8, 2009)

I was checking my request and I realized I wrote I wanted the 'sig' to be Naruto, instead of 'avie'.....

Oopsies my bad


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 8, 2009)

What kind of request: Gif/Sig
Stock: this vid,  hopefully from 0:00 to 0:05
Border: Solid
Style: Rounded 
Size: Junior
Extras: Text on the bottom if possible.  Captain Obvious in black.


----------



## twilight (Dec 8, 2009)

What kind of request: Set 
Stock: 
Border: no border
Style: Rounded  
Size: Junior
Extras: You can include text if you want..................


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 8, 2009)

; 

 ;


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 8, 2009)

;


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 8, 2009)

crap. Forgot the text.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Red Version (Dec 8, 2009)

~M~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __



 much appreciated. +rep


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 8, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> Set Request:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doing this


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 8, 2009)

Captain Obvious said:


> What kind of request: Gif/Sig
> Stock: this vid,  hopefully from 0:00 to 0:05
> Border: Solid
> Style: Rounded
> ...



*Spoiler*: _with border and without_


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 8, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _with border and without_



Loves it!  Thanks! ++Rep for you!


----------



## ~Namine (Dec 8, 2009)

transparency.
Stock: 
Border: Dotted 
Style: Rounded 
Size: Junior
Text,Rock & Roll Baby Let The Music Flow <3

Could I get an Avy too Of the same pic with A kool backround i dont mind whut it looks like 

Thanks Mates. 
will + Rep 
Luv.


----------



## ~Namine (Dec 8, 2009)

transparency.
Stock: 
Border: Dotted 
Style: Rounded 
Size: Junior
Text,Rock & Roll Baby Let The Music Flow <3

Could I get an Avy too Of the same pic with A kool backround i dont mind whut it looks like 

Thanks Mates. 
will + Rep 
Luv.



*[If this post is a dubble post im srry My computer is going funny.]*


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 8, 2009)

then delete the dp. go edit>delete post. :3 

... btw, i'll do your request.


----------



## ~Namine (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks Mate. (:


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 8, 2009)

What kind of request: Signature
Border: None
Style: Round
Size: Junior
Extras: Text should read "Mist Puppet" at an angle. Anything else can be up to you (swirls, lighter contrast, whatever you think will make it look cooler )


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 8, 2009)

i'll take Mist Puppet's too 



Edit: and they're done!



*Spoiler*: _Namine_ 














*Spoiler*: _Mist Puppet_


----------



## Magic (Dec 9, 2009)

*Stock*
What kind of request: Avy & Signature
Border: None
Style: Round
Size: Senior
Extras: Text should read "Black Smoke" at an angle. Anything else can be up to you (swirls, lighter contrast, whatever you think will make it look cooler )


----------



## Sima (Dec 9, 2009)

Request<3

Avy; 150x150, focus it around the girl with the shorter blonde hair please, do whatever else you want with it, just don't make it rounded.

Sig; just make it smaller please, do anything with it.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 9, 2009)

i'll take BlackSmoke and Sima


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 9, 2009)

Request set, plz 
One ava with Sasukes other with Sakuras 
In sig written in little letters "Starts there, it'll end there".
Effects and borders up with you.
Thank you .


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 9, 2009)

^ I'll do that Rinoa coz SasuSaku is so much win




*Spoiler*: _BlackSmoke_ 




---






*Spoiler*: _Sima_ 




----


*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## Sima (Dec 9, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sima_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much


----------



## Bakapanda (Dec 10, 2009)

Howdy 


Sorry for the ridiculous wait, been busy and sick and working 
Req's will be in this post soon.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 10, 2009)

I have waited in silence..no more!

Good thing you are better, cant wait to see my req done


----------



## Juli (Dec 10, 2009)

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Tengoku / Panda -  178 
tsunXtsun / Panda – 178 
Rose Red Belle / Panda – 178 
AppleChan / ~M~ – 178 
Ange-Beatrice / Juli – 178
Diarrhea / Juli – 178
cherrymilk – 179
wolfdude / ~M~ – 179
Raktus – 179
Twilight – 179
•Rinoa• / Snow Princess - 180


Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​
I'll take Ange-Beatrice and Diarrhea


*Spoiler*: _Shadow5050_ 



, ,


----------



## Bakapanda (Dec 10, 2009)

*Tengoku*
How's this? 


*tsunxtsun*




*Rose Red Belle*


----------



## Eternity (Dec 10, 2009)

Its great, but if its not too much to ask for, could you blend the edges of the body a bit more into the background?

If its not too much...


----------



## Bakapanda (Dec 10, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> Its great, but if its not too much to ask for, could you blend the edges of the body a bit more into the background?
> 
> If its not too much...



Like so? 



I kinda don't have the psd cause Photoshop went odd when I was doing it, but I worked with what I had


----------



## Eternity (Dec 10, 2009)

Its good

If you had the psd-file I would also ask you to make the naruto a bit darker, but if you cant, its perfectly fine


EDIT: I will also not use it here yet, as I like having the text i have now under it, and I cant do that with this without going over the max size. But I will use it when I can later


----------



## Sakubo (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you pek


----------



## Magic (Dec 10, 2009)

*Thank you*


----------



## Rosie (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you!! pek

I'm glad my error in words didn't throw you off 

I'm a bit curious as to what the characters in the corner mean


----------



## Ziko (Dec 10, 2009)

Could I get a signature please?
Stock:
Size: As big as possible.
Style: Just do whatever you think looks cool.

Take your time! And thanks!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 10, 2009)

I'll take the request     .


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 10, 2009)

Finished request is finished


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 10, 2009)

Do you even work here? 

apple-chan 

 ;


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 10, 2009)

wolfdude: 

 ; 

 ;


----------



## Krix (Dec 10, 2009)

Request for Snow Princess. <3

-  ; take out the artist's signature at the bottom (I'll credit her in my sig)

-  ; of the bottom panel of Santa Sai.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Dec 10, 2009)

For Izumi or Snow Princess. <3

Stock: 
Signature: Some effects. Whatever looks good. I want the colors to set the mood. Text taken out of the bottom right.
Avatar: Junior limits. 

Please and thanks <3


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_ 









*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 
















*Spoiler*: _Krix_


----------



## Anarch (Dec 11, 2009)

~M~ said:


> wolfdude:
> 
> ;
> 
> ;



Thanks a lot


----------



## Izumi (Dec 11, 2009)

okay first thing's first. i'm sorry for not being on for like, a week. i will rep all of you my lovely workers.
second, someone do me a list. i'm confused as hell here.
third, thanks for not quitting.
last, i want this req~



Beyond Birthday said:


> For Izumi or Snow Princess. <3
> 
> Stock:
> Signature: Some effects. Whatever looks good. I want the colors to set the mood. Text taken out of the bottom right.
> ...


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey Izumi long time no see    ...  does Atlantic Storm work here anymore? coz if he doesn't (since i don't see his name amongst the workers) then Ziko's sig needs to be redone.. 


Also, here's the list so far:

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

AppleChan / ~M~ ? 178 
Ange-Beatrice / Juli ? 178
Diarrhea / Juli ? 178
cherrymilk ? 179
Raktus ? 179
Twilight ? 179
Beyond Birthday - 181 / Izumi


Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 11, 2009)

^Apple-chan's was done


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 11, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks so beautiful!!!pek
Awesome work Snow Princess!!!!
Thank u soooo mux!!!+reps


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 11, 2009)

^ glad you like it Rinoa  <3



*Spoiler*: _Raktus_ 









and fixed the list:


*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Ange-Beatrice / Juli ? 178
Diarrhea / Juli ? 178
cherrymilk ? 179
Twilight ? 179
Beyond Birthday - 181 / Izumi


Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Tobi Freak (Dec 11, 2009)

Could someone please remove the text : The Sharingan's True Power and replace it with a simple Tobi Freak? thx in advance. Will rep.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 11, 2009)

Awesome! Afraid it didn't come out quite as I wanted so I can't use it as my banner *but* it is now my entire frontpage of my site!

Will rep you when the system allows me to.


----------



## Izumi (Dec 12, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> Hey Izumi long time no see    ...  does Atlantic Storm work here anymore? coz if he doesn't (since i don't see his name amongst the workers) then Ziko's sig needs to be redone..
> 
> 
> Also, here's the list so far:
> ...



I love you. 



Tobi Freak said:


> Could someone please remove the text : The Sharingan's True Power and replace it with a simple Tobi Freak? thx in advance. Will rep.



Spoiler the image and turn off your sig, dammit! 
I'll take this~


*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Ange-Beatrice /Juli ? 178
Diarrhea /Juli ? 178
cherrymilk ? 179
Raktus ? 179
Twilight ? 179
Beyond Birthday /Izumi - 181
Tobi Freak /Izumi - 182
Let me know if I miss out anybody.
**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Bakapanda (Dec 12, 2009)

I got *cherrymilk* and *Twilight* 


*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Ange-Beatrice / Juli – 178
Diarrhea / Juli – 178
cherrymilk / Panda – 179
Twilight / Panda – 179
Beyond Birthday - 181 / Izumi
Tobi Freak / Izumi - 182


Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Juli (Dec 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ange-Beatrice_ 



,


----------



## Tobi Freak (Dec 12, 2009)

Izumi said:


> I love you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Done and done


----------



## Eternity (Dec 12, 2009)

Including this^


----------



## Juli (Dec 12, 2009)

Tobi Freak..you still haven't turned off your signature. 


*Spoiler*: _Diarrhea_ 



, 

, ,


----------



## Tobi Freak (Dec 12, 2009)

I have turned off my signature but i still have the whack a mole signature do i need to turn that off too?


----------



## Eternity (Dec 12, 2009)

Yea, both of them...


----------



## Tobi Freak (Dec 12, 2009)

Done again...


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 12, 2009)

Before you post you need to check the show your sig option below the text box so that it's off


----------



## Tobi Freak (Dec 12, 2009)

I've unchecked the show your signature.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 12, 2009)

No you do that on all the post you have in this shop that you havnt done it on


----------



## ~Namine (Dec 12, 2009)

*Stock-* 
*Request-*can i get this cut out with like a kool backround of some sort and a avy plz 

thank you so much luv.


----------



## Sanbi (Dec 12, 2009)

I liked my last request so much, I decided to ask here again.

Request: Set
Stock: 
Borders: Doesn't Matter
Style: Rounded
Size: Junior 
Effects: Any kind would be appreciated.

Will give credit and rep. Thank you in advance.


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 12, 2009)

Thank you M.


----------



## Tobi Freak (Dec 12, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> No you do that on all the post you have in this shop that you havnt done it on



Okay I've done it on all now.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello again 

Request: Set
Stock: 
Borders: None
Style: Rounded
Size: Junior
Effects: Anything you think would make it even more awesome.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 12, 2009)

OMG Tobi Freak the spam is too much! delete all the unnecessary posts!!! we need to keep track of the requests and we might overlook some with you spamming the thread. 

just un-check the 'show your signature' option before you post. it's that simple.


*~Requests Housekeeping~*

cherrymilk / Panda ? 179
Twilight / Panda ? 179
Beyond Birthday /Izumi - 181
Tobi Freak /Izumi - 182
~Namine - 182 
Sanbi - 182
Mist Puppet - 182 

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Dec 12, 2009)

I would like a set request, please. 
If it wouldn't be too much trouble I'd like to have my name, Aira, just on the siggy in text. ^_^
Effects and borders are up to you, I trust that you would have good tastes.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 12, 2009)

I'll take Aira.  




*~Requests Housekeeping~*

cherrymilk / Panda – 179
Twilight / Panda – 179
Beyond Birthday / Izumi - 181
Tobi Freak / Izumi - 182
~Namine - 182 
Sanbi - 182
Mist Puppet - 182
Aira / Snow - 183 

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 12, 2009)

~Namine said:


> *Stock-*
> *Request-*can i get this cut out with like a kool backround of some sort and a avy plz
> 
> thank you so much luv.





Mist Puppet said:


> Hello again
> 
> Request: Set
> Stock:
> ...


Taking these


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 12, 2009)

That leaves Sanbi, guess he wants another set from you Juli ;3 



*~Requests Housekeeping~*

cherrymilk / Panda ? 179
Twilight / Panda ? 179
Beyond Birthday / Izumi - 181
Tobi Freak / Izumi - 182
~Namine / ~M~ - 182 
Sanbi - 182
Mist Puppet / ~M~ - 182
Aira / Snow - 183 

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## KohZa (Dec 12, 2009)

Requesting 170x170 Profile Avatar . 



just make it pretty please :ho.


----------



## Izumi (Dec 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Beyond Birthday_ 













Snow Princess said:


> OMG Tobi Freak the spam is too much!/wth/gun delete all the unnecessary posts!!! we need to keep track of the requests and we might overlook some with you spamming the thread./facepalm
> 
> just un-check the 'show your signature' option before you post. it's that simple.



So true, Tobi Freak. Delete 'em. 
Damn I gotta make it up for my hiatus last time. I should take the next batch of requests. 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

cherrymilk / Panda ? 179
Twilight / Panda ? 179
~Namine - 182 
Sanbi - 182
Mist Puppet - 182 

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 12, 2009)

I'd like to make a request for a sig set with this pic:



All I want it to say is Sasuke x Sakura with a heart. A nice fancy border, dotted maybe. Add any effects you want, as long as it looks good. I'll leave it up to you with whatever you want to do with it. 

Thanks so much! I can't wait for it to be done!


----------



## Kyou (Dec 12, 2009)

Av+Sig Set
Senior Size
Rounded Edges
Stock: 
If you can't get around the net in front of her and makes it too difficult to work with, and messes it up go with this one :

Other then that, just sex it up :ho


----------



## Dream Seaker (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi Izumi. 

I'd like to have a Transparent for the following image*.:* 

​*Important notice**:* Please, remove all but his rippling Shadow on the roof and some of the dark Ink splatter spots on his left, up to his head.

*Sig's Overall heigh from Head to his shadow's Bottom:* _400 pixels


As for these, Only Borders with two outline._  and 

Thanks in advence.​


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 12, 2009)

^ you don't have enough posts to request here... >__>



*~Requests Housekeeping~*

cherrymilk / Panda – 179
Twilight / Panda – 179
~Namine / ~M~ - 182 
Sanbi - 182
Mist Puppet / ~M~ - 182
Aira / Snow - 183
ZexionAxel - 183
DarkAngelSakura - 183
Sean★ - 183

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Izumi (Dec 13, 2009)

Sean★ said:


> Av+Sig Set
> Senior Size
> Rounded Edges
> Stock:
> ...



I will take this. :3
Also, turn off your sig Sean! 



Dream Seaker said:


> Hi Izumi.
> 
> I'd like to have a Transparent for the following image*.:*
> 
> ...



Sorry but your posts are waay too less to post in my shop~

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

cherrymilk / Panda ? 179
Twilight / Panda ? 179
~Namine / ~M~ - 182 
Sanbi - 182
Mist Puppet / ~M~ - 182
Aira / Snow - 183
ZexionAxel - 183
DarkAngelSakura - 183
Sean★ /Izumi- 183

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 13, 2009)

Okay Izumi I need these pics as soon as you can because I am a presenter for the naruwards, could they all be 200 x 200, make it look nice too! I need this for the naruwa rds!

Gaara:



Naruto: 



Sasuke:



Kakashi:



Jiraiya:


----------



## Tobi Freak (Dec 13, 2009)

Ty so much it's perfect


----------



## Juli (Dec 13, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> That leaves Sanbi, guess he wants another set from you Juli ;3



Will do....and I also take ZexionAxel's request..:3

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

cherrymilk / Panda – 179
Twilight / Panda – 179
~Namine / ~M~ - 182 
Sanbi / Juli - 182
Mist Puppet / ~M~ - 182
Aira / Snow - 183
ZexionAxel / Juli - 183
DarkAngelSakura - 183
Sean★ /Izumi- 183

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Izumi (Dec 13, 2009)

Faraoh1 said:


> Okay Izumi I need these pics as soon as you can because I am a presenter for the naruwards, could they all be 200 x 200, make it look nice too! I need this for the naruwa rds!
> 
> Gaara:
> 
> ...



Er.. Sorry I'm late, but the images don't even work. 



Tobi Freak said:


> Ty so much it's perfect



No problem, don't spam anymore, alright? :3


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 13, 2009)

Mist Puppet:



 ;


----------



## Juli (Dec 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_ 




, ,


----------



## Sunako (Dec 13, 2009)

ava please.


----------



## Juli (Dec 13, 2009)

December said:


> ava please.



Love the stock..<3 I'll do this..


----------



## Eternity (Dec 13, 2009)

Take your time, try different effects, borders and so on, make it stand out!


----------



## Juli (Dec 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _December_ 



, , ,


----------



## Sima (Dec 13, 2009)

Request for anyone who wants to take it.

Avy; just focus it around the faces, 150x150, do anything with it except make it rounded.



Sig; do anything with it, just make it smaller please, I don't like big sigs.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 13, 2009)

;


----------



## ~Namine (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks so much 
its wounderful.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 13, 2009)

Sima said:


> Request for anyone who wants to take it.
> 
> Avy; just focus it around the faces, 150x150, do anything with it except make it rounded.
> 
> ...



Doing this


----------



## Ziko (Dec 13, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Finished request is finished



Thanks! It looks AWESOME!


----------



## Sinai (Dec 13, 2009)

I have had a change of heart.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Dec 13, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Beyond Birthday_



Thank you bunches <3
Gotta spread rep :>


----------



## KohZa (Dec 13, 2009)

Juli said:


> *Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx Juli .


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 13, 2009)

Request please. I'd like M~ to do it since I liked how the last came out, but she's already doing one for me in her shop, so if she doesn't want to, anyone else can take it more specific, Juli, since I liked the last avy he did.

Avy of each guys face for each picture. Rounded border, and senior size.


----------



## Izumi (Dec 13, 2009)

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

cherrymilk / Panda ? 179
Twilight / Panda ? 179
Sanbi / Juli - 182
Aira / Snow - 183
DarkAngelSakura - 183
Sean★ /Izumi- 183
Tengoku - 184
Sima /~M~ - 184
Sinai - 184
AppleChan /Either ~M~ or Juli - 184

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm a guy btw


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, Set request please & thank you. I would appreciate a rounded border and you can add whatever effects you want. Senior sized avatar, please and could you have the name RemChu in the avatar please?. Thank you very much
* Stock*:


----------



## Izumi (Dec 13, 2009)

^ taking.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 14, 2009)

~M~ said:


> I'm a guy btw


I thought that you were a girl too at first probably the tilde marks around the M..



*Spoiler*: _Aira_


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Dec 14, 2009)

pek Too beautiful. 
*reps and credits*


----------



## Juli (Dec 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sanbi_ 



, , 




M do you want to do AppleChan's request? 

I'll take DarkAngelSakura's request. 

Oh and I'm a girl. I guess my avy is a bit delusive..


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 14, 2009)

You can do it


----------



## izzyisozaki (Dec 14, 2009)

A senior set 
*avatar* - focus of the revolted faces of Naruto and Sakura on the left [no text]

*sig* - trans of the main scene [with the text bubbles, but no need for Sasuke's]. If better leave the colored surface they're standing on and all.

Hope that sounded clear


----------



## Sanbi (Dec 14, 2009)

Juli said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sanbi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again, you never cease to amaze me. pek

I have to spread though before I can rep you again.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 14, 2009)

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

cherrymilk / Panda – 179
Twilight / Panda – 179
DarkAngelSakura / Juli  - 183
Sean★ / Izumi- 183
Tengoku - 184
Sima / ~M~ - 184
Sinai - 184
AppleChan / Juli - 184
BlackSmoke /  Izumi - 184
izzyisozaki -  184

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 14, 2009)

Tell me if you want it smaller sima 

 ; 

Taking izzyisozaki's


----------



## Sima (Dec 14, 2009)

~M~ said:


> Tell me if you want it smaller sima
> 
> ;



Nah, thats perfect.

thanks <3


----------



## -Shen- (Dec 14, 2009)

Okay I am back for another request. I have repped for my previous request.

Avi: 
Sig: 

I want the avi to be square and have bolded border. The size of the avi I want is *150x150.*
My sig can be any shape but not any round or any weird shape.

I want it done by Snow Princess or Izumi


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 15, 2009)

^ you can't upload a 150x150 avatar until you reach 1000 posts.. 


*Spoiler*: _... so here_


----------



## Bakapanda (Dec 15, 2009)

*Cherrymilk:*
I didn't know what to do 
Germany and Eva come up when Asuka is brought up 


I hope you like though, and if not I will make you something different 

*Twilight:* I VM'd you cause I got carried away 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

DarkAngelSakura / Juli  - 183
Sean★ / Izumi- 183
Tengoku - 184
Sinai - 184
AppleChan / Juli - 184
BlackSmoke /  Izumi - 184
izzyisozaki -  184

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Katz (Dec 15, 2009)

Set for either Snow/Juli if possible. <3



I'd like it more outstanding, or sparkling to call it, and put somewhere in center "your vampiric illusion". Rounded corners only for sig, and avi 125x125 no border. Thank you.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 15, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> Take your time, try different effects, borders and so on, make it stand out!



Can Juli take mine?^


----------



## ~Namine (Dec 15, 2009)

*Sig-* 
*Do what ever you like on the sig i would like a very colorful backround for it plz :3*
*Avy- (kinda large srry =/)*
same with this just go crazy 

thanks in advance


----------



## Izumi (Dec 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sean★_ 









*~Requests Housekeeping~*

DarkAngelSakura / Juli  - 183
Tengoku /Juli - 184
Sinai - 184
AppleChan /Juli - 184
BlackSmoke / Izumi - 184
izzyisozaki /~M~ -  184
Katz /Either Snow/Juli - 185
~Namine - 185

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## cherrymilk (Dec 15, 2009)

Panda said:


> *Cherrymilk:*
> I didn't know what to do
> Germany and Eva come up when Asuka is brought up
> 
> ...



I love it, really I do! But one thing though, could you not make the colours so...striking? I don't like to stand out you see, but if you're too busy then it's ok. Thanks!


----------



## Juli (Dec 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _DarkAngelSakura_ 



, , , 






Tengoku said:


> Can Juli take mine?^



sure..:3


----------



## Bakapanda (Dec 16, 2009)

~Namine said:


> *Sig-*
> *Do what ever you like on the sig i would like a very colorful backround for it plz :3*
> *Avy- (kinda large srry =/)*
> same with this just go crazy
> ...



Taking 



cherrymilk said:


> I love it, really I do! But one thing though, could you not make the colours so...striking? I don't like to stand out you see, but if you're too busy then it's ok. Thanks!



One tone down of colors coming right up, and to yous inbox. 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

DarkAngelSakura / Juli  - 183
Tengoku /Juli - 184
Sinai - 184
AppleChan /Juli - 184
BlackSmoke / Izumi - 184
izzyisozaki /~M~ -  184
Katz /Either Snow/Juli - 185
~Namine / Panda  - 185

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 16, 2009)

i'll do Katz's in the weekend ;3


----------



## izzyisozaki (Dec 16, 2009)

I so needed this 


Thanks so much pek


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 16, 2009)

I'd like to request a set please~

Avy; 125x125, and effects you see fit, focus on both their faces.

Sig; Make it with in junior limits please, any effects you see fit.



Thanks in advance!


----------



## Izumi (Dec 17, 2009)

^ IchiRuki. 
I'm so taking this~


----------



## Laurens (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd like to request a set 

Stock : 
Sizes : just the normal sizes 

thanks in advance !


----------



## Mikecia (Dec 17, 2009)

I would like a transparent set of the picture below, with a junior sized icon. Also If possible may I have my name across the icon? Thank you very much .


----------



## Izumi (Dec 17, 2009)

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Tengoku /Juli - 184
Sinai - 184
AppleChan /Juli - 184
BlackSmoke / Izumi - 184
Katz /Snow - 185
~Namine / Panda  - 185
*Kiri Amane /Izumi - 185
Agoverment - 185
Mikecia - 186

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Eternity (Dec 17, 2009)

Mikecia said:


> I would like a transparent set of the picture below, with a junior sized icon. Also If possible may I have my name across the icon? Thank you very much .



Ill do it if thats ok Izumi

It should be ok if you credit this shop and not me (but the rep goes to me tho)


----------



## Eternity (Dec 17, 2009)

That ok?


----------



## Mai (Dec 17, 2009)

For Izumi/Snow Princess <3



senior set pl0x. 
Avatar: two for both of them 
dotted borders. brighter/more color would be nice.


----------



## Juli (Dec 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _AppleChan_ 



, , , , ,


----------



## Juli (Dec 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _AppleChan_ 



, , , , , 



..




Tengoku I'll work on your request on the weekend, I'll be too busy tomorrow.

edit: You are working here..?


----------



## Eternity (Dec 17, 2009)

No...

I hope its ok


----------



## Izumi (Dec 17, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> Ill do it if thats ok Izumi
> 
> It should be ok if you credit this shop and not me (but the rep goes to me tho)



If you're not working here I'm sorry but you can't work on that. But since you already did it's alright. But don't do it again, alright? :]



Mai said:


> For Izumi/Snow Princess <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm taking this~

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Tengoku /Juli - 184
Sinai - 184
BlackSmoke / Izumi - 184
Katz /Snow - 185
~Namine / Panda  - 185
*Kiri Amane /Izumi - 185
Agoverment - 185
Mai /Izumi - 186

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Eternity (Dec 17, 2009)

> If you're not working here I'm sorry but you can't work on that. But since you already did it's alright. But don't do it again, alright? :]



Ok I wont


----------



## Mikecia (Dec 17, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> No...
> 
> I hope its ok




Thank you veryy much!  Izu you will atill have your credit.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 17, 2009)

Just remember to rep me


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 17, 2009)

Avy: 150 x 150 Could you please make an avy of each character pictured? (any effects or border is fine)
Sig: Whatever effect or border you think would be cool. 

Many thanks.


----------



## Sunako (Dec 17, 2009)

For Juli. :33
Ava please. I  your work~


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you Juli, sorry for making you do so much work.  I will double rep for it.


----------



## Izumi (Dec 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _BlackSmoke_ 










*Spoiler*: _*Kiri Amane_


----------



## Izumi (Dec 17, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> Ok I wont





Mikecia said:


> Thank you veryy much!  Izu you will atill have your credit.





Tengoku said:


> Just remember to rep me



Okay glad it's settled.

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Tengoku /Juli - 184
Sinai - 184
Katz /Snow - 185
~Namine / Panda  - 185
Agoverment - 185
Mai /Izumi - 186
StrawHat4Life - 186
December /Juli - 186

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 17, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _BlackSmoke_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a bunch! I love it!


----------



## Sima (Dec 17, 2009)

Request for Izumi<3

Avy; 150x150, dotted border, any effects you see fit.

Sig; make it alot smaller please, any effects you see fit with this too.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Senbonzakura (Dec 17, 2009)

Soo sorry for the double post. my psp wouldnt fit all this.

Can someone fuse all these with the Nibi near with the akatsuki as a transparent background.
Size-Full average member sig size
Words- Yugito Nii

BTW the pics from the 1st post are part of my request.


----------



## Izumi (Dec 18, 2009)

^ Sorry unless anyone else is willing to take this or if the stock's good, my shop don't take these kinds of requests anymore.


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 18, 2009)

Request set for Izumi or Snow Princess, please.
Please could u take off the letters and white frames?
Effects and borders up with you.
Thank u so much.


----------



## Bakapanda (Dec 18, 2009)

Hiya boss Izumi 


Can I gets a Senior set from this please?

*Spoiler*: __ 



​



No need to trans it or anything.
Just make it kinda Christmas/Winter-y :33


----------



## Jze0 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi there, first time here I think.

Not exactly an avatar or sig request but can I have this wallpaper resize to 1280X800 to fit my laptop. Also please keep the image high quality under JPEG type.



Edit: Nvm it not my first time here.


----------



## Izumi (Dec 18, 2009)

^ Of course you've been here before. 
Anyway since it's just a resize I did yours first~


*Spoiler*: _Jze0_ 









*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Tengoku /Juli - 184
Sinai - 184
Katz /Snow - 185
~Namine / Panda  - 185
Agoverment - 185
Mai /Izumi - 186
StrawHat4Life - 186
December /Juli - 186
Sima /Izumi - 186
?Rinoa? /Either Snow/Izumi - 187
Panda /Izumi - 187

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 18, 2009)

request for anyone willing <3

*Spoiler*: _stock_ 





avatar of either; but would appreciate girl with pigtails
trans sig.


----------



## Quincy James (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi. :33
I'd like a set with these two gents, their presents and the tree, by anyone who would like to do it.


----------



## Wisely (Dec 18, 2009)

Izumi-chan!

What kind of request: Set
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Style: Square 
Size: Senior
Extras: Any effects and no text.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 19, 2009)

hey Izumi i'll take *Rinoa* and *sweets* too..


Edit: Agovernment wants me to do his as well so, cancel sweets.


----------



## Izumi (Dec 19, 2009)

Wokies everyone, Snow. 
Me has to go to work nao

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Tengoku /Juli - 184
Sinai - 184
Katz /Snow - 185
~Namine / Panda  - 185
Agoverment - 185
Mai /Izumi - 186
StrawHat4Life - 186
December /Juli - 186
Sima /Izumi - 186
•Rinoa• /Snow - 187
Panda /Izumi - 187
sweets /Snow - 187
Quincy James - 187
Wisely /Izumi - 187

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 19, 2009)

Izumi  

i've edited my previous post.. cancel sweets, don't want to hog all the requests..


*Spoiler*: _Katz_ 












*Spoiler*: _Agovernment_ 












*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Tengoku /Juli - 184
Sinai - 184
~Namine / Panda  - 185
Mai /Izumi - 186
StrawHat4Life - 186
December /Juli - 186
Sima /Izumi - 186
?Rinoa? /Snow - 187
Panda /Izumi - 187
sweets - 187
Quincy James - 187
Wisely /Izumi - 187

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Jze0 (Dec 19, 2009)

Izumi said:


> ^ Of course you've been here before.
> Anyway since it's just a resize I did yours first~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Jze0_


Thanks very much Izumi.  Btw what happen to Aphrodite? Its not her shop anymore?


----------



## Pandemics (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi, I have a request, can someone make a transparency and sig? and an avy of naruto's face?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 19, 2009)

Stock: 
Request: Set
Size: 150x150, sig w/e size you want
Text: Write Crest of Courage on my sig and Courage on my avatar.
Border: One rounded, one dotted border

Izumi please


----------



## Bakapanda (Dec 19, 2009)

*~Namine*
Hows this?


----------



## krome (Dec 19, 2009)

Request for Izumi or Snow Princess.

 of the man in red and black. Add text if you'd like.


----------



## Izumi (Dec 19, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> Izumi
> 
> i've edited my previous post.. cancel sweets, don't want to hog all the requests..



It's kinda alright to. I don't think anyone minds. I'm a request-hogger too. ;3

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Tengoku /Juli - 184
Sinai - 184
~Namine / Panda  - 185
Mai /Izumi - 186
StrawHat4Life - 186
December /Juli - 186
Sima /Izumi - 186
?Rinoa? /Snow - 187
Panda /Izumi - 187
sweets - 187
Quincy James - 187
Wisely /Izumi - 187
Helix8 - 187
Atlantic Storm /Izumi - 187
okita /either Snow or Izumi - 187

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​
Damn. Now I really have to go to work. D:


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 19, 2009)

sweets said:


> request for anyone willing <3
> 
> *Spoiler*: _stock_
> 
> ...





Quincy James said:


> Hi. :33
> I'd like a set with these two gents, their presents and the tree, by anyone who would like to do it.


Taking**


----------



## Izumi (Dec 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Mai_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sima_


----------



## Sima (Dec 19, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sima_



Gorgeous, thank you so much Izumi


----------



## Soldier (Dec 20, 2009)

I kind of have a big order here.
Tell me if it's too much or can't be done.

I need the quality enhanced on these images. Nothing else, but I need it to look nice.

*Spoiler*: __ 





Oh, uh... Could you crop off the little green line at the top of this one, too? I'd do it myself, but since you're already editing it...


----------



## Izumi (Dec 20, 2009)

^ Since it's just quality-enhancing, I'll do it.

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Tengoku /Juli - 184
Sinai - 184
~Namine / Panda  - 185
Mai /Izumi - 186
StrawHat4Life - 186
December /Juli - 186
Sima /Izumi - 186
•Rinoa• /Snow - 187
Panda /Izumi - 187
sweets /~M~ - 187
Quincy James /~M~ - 187
Wisely /Izumi - 187
Helix8 - 187
Atlantic Storm /Izumi - 187
okita /either Snow or Izumi - 187
Soldier /Izumi - 188

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 20, 2009)

*okita:*


----------



## Juli (Dec 20, 2009)

I'll take Sinai and StrawHat4Life. 

edit: Sinai deleted his request. 


*Spoiler*: _Tengoku_ 



, , 





*Spoiler*: _December_ 



, , 




Hope you like it..:3


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 20, 2009)

Izumi you didn't remove the requests you and Panda finished...


here's the fixed list and i'll take Helix8 as well..




*~Requests Housekeeping~*

StrawHat4Life/Juli - 186
•Rinoa• /Snow - 187
Panda /Izumi - 187
sweets /~M~ - 187
Quincy James /~M~ - 187
Wisely /Izumi - 187
Helix8/Snow - 187
Atlantic Storm /Izumi - 187
Soldier /Izumi - 188

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Eternity (Dec 20, 2009)

Its awesome!


----------



## Mish (Dec 20, 2009)

Set request for anyone.
Border: dotted
Do anything that looks good. 




Thanks. <3


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Dec 20, 2009)

Alloooo

HD set to work with 

Heya I'd like to make a set request. 450x500 if possible.

I'd like to be a dark and ominous kind of looking set with a feel if dormant strength and power.

Thanks in advance, if you have a feeling of what you think you can add, go for it!


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 20, 2009)

Got a avy/sig request. I don't mind who takes it up.



Avy: 
Size:150x150
Border: Dotted
Style: I want Rin (girl with the dark hair and blue eyes) to be in the avy. Also, can you make it a little artistic and sparkly... if that makes sense. 

Sig: 
Size: Whatever looks right
Style: I want it to be transparent.


----------



## Bakapanda (Dec 20, 2009)

I'll take Suzuku 



*~Requests Housekeeping~*

StrawHat4Life/Juli - 186
?Rinoa? /Snow - 187
Panda /Izumi - 187
sweets /~M~ - 187
Quincy James /~M~ - 187
Wisely /Izumi - 187
Helix8/Snow - 187
Atlantic Storm /Izumi - 187
Soldier /Izumi - 188
Mish - 188
真魚rashin-sama京 - 188
Suzuku / Panda - 188

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​[/QUOTE]


----------



## Izumi (Dec 20, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> Izumi you didn't remove the requests you and Panda finished...
> 
> 
> here's the fixed list and i'll take Helix8 as well..



Damn, sorry. Forgot. 



Mish said:


> Set request for anyone.
> Border: dotted
> Do anything that looks good.
> 
> ...



Me taking this. :33

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

StrawHat4Life/Juli - 186
•Rinoa• /Snow - 187
Panda /Izumi - 187
sweets /~M~ - 187
Quincy James /~M~ - 187
Wisely /Izumi - 187
Helix8/Snow - 187
Atlantic Storm /Izumi - 187
Soldier /Izumi - 188
Mish /Izumi - 188
真魚rashin-sama京 - 188
Suzuku / Panda - 188

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Mαri (Dec 20, 2009)

For Snow Princess
Senior sized ava/sig.
Ava: Focused on her face. Transparency. Make her hair really pretty 
Sig: Have fun  ~
Christmas set for christmas!~


----------



## yukito (Dec 20, 2009)

For anyone who'll take it:

Request: Senior-sized set
Sig: Anything you see fit <3
Ava: Either the black-haired guy or the eye patch guy next to him- again, your choice :33


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 20, 2009)

;


----------



## Mai (Dec 20, 2009)

Izumi said:


>



*Spoiler*: _Mai_ 





Thanks Izumi <3


----------



## Sakubo (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey, I'd like to request some avas 

Stock:  & 

Both a junior and senior version of each, please? <3

Border: Dotted for each.

Effects: Any.

Text: None.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Helix8_ 














*~Requests Housekeeping~*

StrawHat4Life/Juli - 186
?Rinoa? /Snow - 187
Panda /Izumi - 187
sweets /~M~ - 187
Wisely /Izumi - 187
Atlantic Storm /Izumi - 187
Soldier /Izumi - 188
Mish /Izumi - 188
真魚rashin-sama京 - 188
Suzuku /Panda - 188
Hestia/Snow - 188
azn_fan_gurl - 188
tsunXtsun - 188

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Izumi (Dec 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Panda_


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_ 










*Spoiler*: _tsunXtsun_ 













*~Requests Housekeeping~*

StrawHat4Life/Juli - 186
sweets /~M~ - 187
Wisely /Izumi - 187
Atlantic Storm /Izumi - 187
Soldier /Izumi - 188
Mish /Izumi - 188
真魚rashin-sama京 - 188
Suzuku /Panda - 188
Hestia/Snow - 188
azn_fan_gurl - 188

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Sakubo (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you very much~ pek


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Dec 21, 2009)

What about rashin-sama


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 21, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_


awwww.... Snow Princess looks so beautiful.
I really loved.
Thank u and +reps .


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 21, 2009)

^ 



*Spoiler*: _真魚rashin-sama京_ 











*~Requests Housekeeping~*

StrawHat4Life/Juli - 186
sweets /~M~ - 187
Wisely /Izumi - 187
Atlantic Storm /Izumi - 187
Soldier /Izumi - 188
Mish /Izumi - 188
Suzuku /Panda - 188
Hestia/Snow - 188
azn_fan_gurl - 188

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Izumi (Dec 21, 2009)

真魚rashin-sama京 said:


> What about rashin-sama



Don't ask for your request unless it hasn't been done for over a week. Don't stalk the request-taker neither.
Till then be patient.


----------



## Izumi (Dec 21, 2009)

Okay imageshack is fucking up on me. 


*Spoiler*: _Wisely_ 










*Spoiler*: _Atlantic Storm_ 











*~Requests Housekeeping~*

StrawHat4Life/Juli - 186
sweets /~M~ - 187
Soldier /Izumi - 188
Mish /Izumi - 188
Suzuku /Panda - 188
Hestia /Snow - 188
azn_fan_gurl - 188

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Dec 22, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Don't ask for your request unless it hasn't been done for over a week. Don't stalk the request-taker neither.
> Till then be patient.



Lol I was kidding ...and don't worry I haven't msged anyone working on anything. 



Snow Princess said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Amazing! thanks a lot!!! +reppssss!

pek


----------



## Izumi (Dec 22, 2009)

^ Still.. 

*EDIT*


*Spoiler*: _Soldier_ 



Sorry if it doesn't look good, me tried me best.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 22, 2009)

Avy request for Izumi

one with text and one without.  ~Perfection~ is the text

rep and credit thanks


----------



## Izumi (Dec 22, 2009)

^ Wokies. :33

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

StrawHat4Life/Juli - 186
sweets /~M~ - 187
Mish /Izumi - 188
Suzuku /Panda - 188
Hestia /Snow - 188
azn_fan_gurl - 188
Grimmjow /Izumi - 189

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Bakapanda (Dec 22, 2009)

*Suzuku*:

Hows this work for yous? 


*Spoiler*: _Avas_


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 22, 2009)

真魚rashin-sama京 said:


> Amazing! thanks a lot!!! *+reppssss!*
> 
> pek


you didn't rep but you didn't forget to credit so it's all good



i'll take azn_fan_gurl too 


*~Requests Housekeeping~*

StrawHat4Life/Juli - 186
sweets /~M~ - 187
Mish /Izumi - 188
Hestia /Snow - 188
azn_fan_gurl/Snow - 188
Grimmjow /Izumi - 189

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Emigan (Dec 22, 2009)

What kind of request: Set
Stock: 
Border: Dotted or None
Style: Square
Size: Junior
Extras: Can the signature be focused on the two people. The avatar be on the guy's face who leaning against the wall. Any chance of the word 'Soulmates' being written on the signature?

Thanks


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 22, 2009)

Panda said:


> *Suzuku*:
> 
> Hows this work for yous?
> 
> ...


That's great, thanks.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Hestia_ 







*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 










 




*~Requests Housekeeping~*

StrawHat4Life/Juli - 186
sweets /~M~ - 187
Mish /Izumi - 188
azn_fan_gurl/Snow - 188
Grimmjow /Izumi - 189
Ends With A Bang - 189
Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Mαri (Dec 22, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hestia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks lovely  .

Thanks~


----------



## Senbonzakura (Dec 22, 2009)

Can some make this round bordered.
Add effects you think would make it look cool like blue fire or something.
Also put the words "Yugito Nii" under Yugito.
Junior size please.


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 22, 2009)

Avatars please. Maybe by Snow Princess?

 For this pic, I'd like her whole body in the avatar if it's possible.

Can you put the name, _Rihanna_ on this avy.


For this one, can you put all 3 heads in one avatar?

Border: Solid

Size: Senior


----------



## Izumi (Dec 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Mish_ 









*~Requests Housekeeping~*

StrawHat4Life/Juli - 186
sweets /~M~ - 187
azn_fan_gurl/Snow - 188
Grimmjow /Izumi - 189
Ends With A Bang - 189
Senbonzakura - 189
AppleChan /Snow - 189

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey, I'm just wondering ... has anyone done my request?


----------



## Izumi (Dec 23, 2009)

^ ~M~ is doing it. Till then be patient. And turn off your sig please. :33


----------



## Juli (Dec 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _StrawHat4Life_ 



, , , , , ,  






Ends With A Bang said:


> What kind of request: Set
> Stock:
> Border: Dotted or None
> Style: Square
> ...



Taking this..:3


*Spoiler*: _Ends With a Bang_ 



,


----------



## Mish (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks Izumi, it's awesome. <3


----------



## Emigan (Dec 23, 2009)

Juli said:


> Taking this..:3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ends With a Bang_
> ...



Thank you! It looks amazing


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 23, 2009)

;


----------



## Rosie (Dec 23, 2009)

A set request



Extras: Rounded and dotted borders
Effects: Make them holiday-like 

Please and thank you!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 23, 2009)

@Juli: Beautiful set, thanks. 

Already repped will cred.


----------



## Duffy (Dec 23, 2009)

I'd like an avatar out of this pic 



Size: about 125x125 or w/e u feel is best
Border: Dotted.
Effects: Any. or one with an effect and one without if u could.
Text: None.

*Spoiler*: __ 








^and a sig out of that picture
Size: about 410x150 or w/e u feel is best
Border: Dotted.
Effects: none but if u think it'll make the pic look better than go ahead.
Text: None.

And thanks.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 23, 2009)

^ i'll take Slug's 




*Spoiler*: _azn_fan_gurl_ 












AppleChan said:


> Avatars please. Maybe by Snow Princess?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont get your request tbh.. :/ and i can't see the first image. if anyone else sees it and want to take this req be my guest. 



*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Grimmjow /Izumi - 189
Senbonzakura - 189
AppleChan - 189
Rose Red Belle - 190
<<Slug>>/ Snow - 190

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Juli (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't get it either..O_o



Ends With A Bang said:


> Thank you! It looks amazing





StrawHat4Life said:


> @Juli: Beautiful set, thanks.
> 
> Already repped will cred.



You're welcome, glad you like it..^_^


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 23, 2009)

Avatars please. Maybe by Snow Princess?

 For this pic, I'd like her whole body in the avatar if it's possible.

Can you put the name, _Rihanna_ on this avy.


For this one, can you put all 3 heads in one avatar?

Border: Solid

Size: Senior

Izumi, I hope you don't mind if I don't put the first image without putting it in spoilers.

I made it more specific, Snow, but if you don't want it, I guess anyone can take it.

*Edit: It keeps disappearing, and well try to quote me and then take the link from the quote, and that should work. It worked for me. *


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 23, 2009)

Avy [Senior size, Bold Purple border]-
Sig [w/e size is best, border the same as avy]-

And maybe if you can spruce it up a bit to make it look extra nice


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 23, 2009)

AppleChan said:


> Avatars please. Maybe by Snow Princess?
> 
> For this pic, I'd like her whole body in the avatar if it's possible.
> 
> ...


now i get it 


.. at first i thought you wanted one avy with Rihanna alone and the other avy Rihanna and the junk boys together ... that's not what you wanted right? 





*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Grimmjow /Izumi - 189
Senbonzakura - 189
AppleChan/Snow - 189
Rose Red Belle - 190
<<Slug>>/ Snow - 190
~Namine - 190
Shark Skin - 190

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 23, 2009)

*AppleChan:*

__

__


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 23, 2009)

thank you ~M~  definitely worth the wait.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_ 




_

_


*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 
















*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Grimmjow /Izumi - 189
Senbonzakura - 189
<<Slug>>/ Snow - 190
~Namine - 190
Shark Skin - 190

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Rosie (Dec 23, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you Snow Princess, your right.  It's beautfiul.


----------



## Izumi (Dec 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Grimmjow_ 



Tell me if you want it in any other way~







AppleChan said:


> Avatars please. Maybe by Snow Princess?
> 
> For this pic, I'd like her whole body in the avatar if it's possible.
> 
> ...



It's alright. I don't mind it un-spoilered. I see the picture anyway. ^^

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Senbonzakura - 189
<<Slug>>/ Snow - 190
~Namine - 190
Shark Skin - 190

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Juli (Dec 24, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Avy [Senior size, Bold Purple border]-
> Sig [w/e size is best, border the same as avy]-
> 
> And maybe if you can spruce it up a bit to make it look extra nice



I'll do this.


----------



## -Shen- (Dec 24, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ you can't upload a 150x150 avatar until you reach 1000 posts..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _... so here_


Thx alot. Repped

I want a set of this:


For the avatar,I want the guy with the bird on his shoulder.
For the sig just let your creative juice flow


----------



## krome (Dec 24, 2009)

I was wondering if someone could make a transparency of  image, and add some effects?


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 24, 2009)

^ I?ll do that okita 



*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Senbonzakura - 189
<<Slug>>/ Snow - 190
~Namine - 190
Shark Skin/Juli - 190
VampireKnights - 191
okita/Snow - 191

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 24, 2009)

Stock: 
Size: 150x150 for avatar. W/E you think looks good for sig size.
Text: None.
Border: One rounded one dotted.
For: Izumi.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sima (Dec 24, 2009)

For anyone.

I just need a sig, make it smaller please, any effects you see fit with it<3


----------



## Izumi (Dec 24, 2009)

^ I'll take that. :}

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Senbonzakura - 189
<<Slug>>/ Snow - 190
~Namine - 190
Shark Skin/Juli - 190
VampireKnights - 191
okita/Snow - 191
Atlantic Storm /Izumi - 191
Sima /Izumi - 191

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Magic (Dec 25, 2009)

Was my set done? 

EDIT:

Oh, wow, thank you for the beautiful set. 

Also, Merry Christmas guys!

!


----------



## Izumi (Dec 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sima_ 











BlackSmoke said:


> Was my set done?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



Glad you like it. :} And merry christmas to you too.


----------



## ~Namine (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Chirtmas 

but I came to ask when you think my siggy will be done 
just woundering


----------



## Sima (Dec 25, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sima_



I love it, I'll use it soon<3


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 25, 2009)

What kind of request: Set (Avy should be Kagami)
Stock: 
Border: Solid
Style: Square
Size: Junior
Extras: Text should read "Lucky Wonderland". Anything else is fair game for you guys.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 25, 2009)

Set and avatar please  at avatar focus on Kushina.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 25, 2009)

^ you never looked at the first page have you?




Izumi said:


> *★Rules:*
> 3.Minimum of *50 posts* is required to make a request. Somewhat active.
> 9.Sig MUST be turned off. This helps with loading time.


----------



## Izumi (Dec 25, 2009)

~Namine said:


> Merry Chirtmas
> 
> but I came to ask when you think my siggy will be done /ano
> just woundering /wtf



Be patient my friend. Wait for a week, if it's not done by then, then you can complain. 



Sima said:


> I love it, I'll use it soon<3



Thanks, glad you like it.



Mist Puppet said:


> What kind of request: Set (Avy should be Kagami)
> Stock:
> Border: Solid
> Style: Square
> ...



I'm taking this. :33



FirstMoon said:


> Set and avatar please  at avatar focus on Kushina.





Snow Princess said:


> ^ you never looked at the first page have you?



Sorry FirstMoon, what Snow said. Read the rules before you post here.
And totally, turn off your sig.

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Senbonzakura - 189
<<Slug>>/ Snow - 190
~Namine - 190
Shark Skin/Juli - 190
VampireKnights - 191
okita/Snow - 191
Atlantic Storm /Izumi - 191
Mist Puppet /Izumi - 191

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Anarch (Dec 26, 2009)

Sig request :

*What kind of request*: signature 
*Stock*: 
*Border*: Dotted and/or with the border kind of having a shadow,giving it a 3d feel(sorry for being vague,i dunno what its called)
*Style*: Rounded 
*Size*: as big as to fit in junior sig size(near 500 X 400)
*Extras*:*text :* add the text "wolves ain't howl alone" wherever you like making it look good.and if you think it won't look good,don't add it.
up to you .
add any effects that will make it look good.specially,change the background adding any effects you feel will be apt.


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 26, 2009)

Avies request.


Size: Senior
Border: Rounded
Text: Mao (maybe in a cursive way? That's his name btw.)




Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Text: Sexy as hell (also in a cursive way with hell emphasized in red or fire which the rest of text is in black.)


----------



## Dash (Dec 26, 2009)

What kind of request: Set 
Stock: 
Border: Don't matter
Style: I have no clue about this stuff, whatever you feel fits the stock. 
Size: Junior
Extras: Text "greatness comes to those who take it". Add any other extras that you feel will make it look good. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Juli (Dec 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _SharkSkin_ 



, , , 

If the borders aren't good, tell me and I'll change it..;3






AppleChan said:


> Avies request.
> 
> 
> Size: Senior
> ...



omg Sebas-chan, this is so mine..


----------



## Katz (Dec 27, 2009)

Request for Snow, please. :33


Just signature,I'd like it to fit the atmosphere there, sadness.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 27, 2009)

FirstMoon said:


> Set and avatar please  at avatar focus on Kushina.



I'm trying again 

Thanks from now.

(sorry for past.I read it but I've missed those parts.)


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Dec 27, 2009)

What kind of request: a set
Stock: 
Border:  no border 
Style: square
Size: Junior
Extras: can you put ''I'm your biggest fan i'll follow you until you love me'' on the siggy, and make it look magical

okay thanks in adv..


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 27, 2009)

Juli said:


> *Spoiler*: _SharkSkin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's perfect, thanks


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Dec 27, 2009)

Pic:

Ava:The brown haired girls face.
Border:Brown

Sig:Transparent bg including writing on bottom right.
Size:I little bit bigger than what it is right now.
Borderne.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _<<Slug>>_ 







*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 














*Spoiler*: _okita/krome_ 


















*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Senbonzakura - 189
~Namine - 190
VampireKnights - 191
Atlantic Storm /Izumi - 191
Mist Puppet /Izumi - 191
wolfdude - 191
AppleChan/Juli - 191
Dash - 191
Katz/Snow - 191
FirstMoon/Snow - 192 
FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon/Snow - 192
Ange-Beatrice - 192

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Katz_ 












*Spoiler*: _FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon_ 




__











*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Senbonzakura - 189
~Namine - 190
VampireKnights - 191
Atlantic Storm /Izumi - 191
Mist Puppet /Izumi - 191
wolfdude - 191
AppleChan/Juli - 191
Dash - 191
FirstMoon/Snow - 192 
Ange-Beatrice - 192

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Bleach (Dec 27, 2009)

I'd like to request a set for Snow Princess ^-^!

Stock: 
Text: Wd0
Size: Any size for sig but senior for ava

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Senbonzakura_ 












*~Requests Housekeeping~*

~Namine - 190
VampireKnights - 191
Atlantic Storm /Izumi - 191
Mist Puppet /Izumi - 191
wolfdude - 191
AppleChan/Juli - 191
Dash - 191
FirstMoon/Snow - 192 
Ange-Beatrice/Snow - 192
Bleach/Snow - 192

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Jze0 (Dec 28, 2009)

Requesting a transparency of the logo in the image below.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ange-Beatrice_ 












*Spoiler*: _Jze0_ 











*~Requests Housekeeping~*

~Namine - 190
VampireKnights - 191
Atlantic Storm /Izumi - 191
Mist Puppet /Izumi - 191
wolfdude - 191
AppleChan/Juli - 191
Dash - 191
FirstMoon - 192 
Bleach - 192

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Dec 28, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ange-Beatrice_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can u take away the writing on hte bottom?


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 28, 2009)

i thought you wanted it included in the sig


----------



## Senbonzakura (Dec 28, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Senbonzakura_



l love it sooo much. lts really cooool.  Thanks Snow Princes. l'll use it soon.


----------



## Izumi (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry for not being on for three days~


*Spoiler*: _Atlantic Storm_ 












*Spoiler*: _Mist Puppet_


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 28, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mist Puppet_



Loves it


----------



## Juli (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll also take wolfdude's request. 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

~Namine - 190
VampireKnights - 191
wolfdude /Juli- 191
AppleChan/Juli - 191
Dash - 191
FirstMoon/Juli - 192 
Bleach/Snow - 192

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Izumi (Dec 29, 2009)

VampireKnights said:


> Thx alot. Repped
> 
> I want a set of this:
> 
> ...



You have got to stop asking for sets right after you have one done. 
But I'll do this anyway.


----------



## Juli (Dec 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _wolfdude_ 



, 

hope you like..:3 The shadow on the first sig is not visible on the Kakashi skin though.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 29, 2009)

*@Juli:* i've canceled FirstMoon but i'll do Bleach since he asked for me..


----------



## Juli (Dec 29, 2009)

Changed the list..;3 And I'll do FirstMoon then.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 29, 2009)

Juli said:


> *Spoiler*: _wolfdude_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome they are soooooo awesome  

Thank you so much


----------



## Izumi (Dec 29, 2009)

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

~Namine - 190
VampireKnights /Izumi - 191
AppleChan/Juli - 191
Dash - 191
FirstMoon/Juli - 192 
Bleach/Snow - 192

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 29, 2009)

For whoever's willing


avy: 125x125, focused around the faces.

sig: within junior limits please. Add effects as you see fit.

text: Don't go to sleep tonight, darling, hold me in your arms. These will be our final days and I can't let go. Put it in whatever font you think looks best and put it wherever you think it would look best.


----------



## Ishamael (Dec 30, 2009)

Set for whoever wants to do it, do as you see fit with the emphasis on the girl. Junior size for avatar (125x125).


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 30, 2009)

Ishamael said:


> Set for whoever wants to do it, do as you see fit with the emphasis on the girl. Junior size for avatar (125x125).



Taking this


----------



## Ito (Dec 30, 2009)

*Kiri Amane said:


> For whoever's willing
> 
> 
> avy: 125x125, focused around the faces.
> ...


Taking this.


----------



## Niji Ai (Dec 31, 2009)

For whoever wants it. 

Set out of this, please  Avatar around Kurenais face. Junior limits. 
Border: Dotted if possible
Effect: Do anything you want, I dont care. 
Thanks.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 31, 2009)

Avy/Sig request for whoever has time:

Avy:


Size: 150x150
Style: Dotted border. Can you make the image a little cutesy, like, kind of sparkly and a little lighter for instance? I don't think that made sense lol. Anyway, I trust your guidance. Also, can you make one version with a close up of only his upper body (from about where his shoulders are) and one with his whole body, or most of it, so I can see which looks more badass? Thanks.

Sig:




I want you to add the logo in stock 1 to the right of Noctis in stock 2. Of course resize the logo to w/e looks good on the rendering of Noctis, but keep the Noctis rendering the same resolution. Thanks.


----------



## Izumi (Dec 31, 2009)

Niji Ai said:


> Set out of this, please  Avatar around Kurenais face. Junior limits.
> Do anything you want with it, I dont care.
> Thanks



READ THE RULES. 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

VampireKnights /Izumi - 191
AppleChan/Juli - 191
Dash - 191
FirstMoon/Juli - 192 
Bleach/Snow - 192
*Kiri Amane /Zulu - 193
Ishamael /~M~ - 193
Suzuku - 193

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## `Monster (Dec 31, 2009)

Can you please make the edges of this rounded, and make the pic a little lighter, and kinda have the sun at an angle? D:


----------



## Damaris (Dec 31, 2009)

*Border:* the "two sharp two curve" edged thing if possible. dotted, if not.
*Size:* senior
*Effects:* Up to you guys, you're the experts.


----------



## Izumi (Jan 1, 2010)

^ I'll take this. :33

edit -


*Spoiler*: _VampireKnights_


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 1, 2010)

Ello, set request for Izumi or Snow Princess. 


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 








Ava: Of the girl. Use a shit load of effects. 150x150 and 125x125.
Sig: Surprise meh. 
Anything else: Make it hawt.

I will rep and cred.


----------



## Izumi (Jan 1, 2010)

`Monster said:


> Can you please make the edges of this rounded, and make the pic a little lighter, and kinda have the sun at an angle? D:



Here ya go ~





Fujioka said:


> Ello, set request for Izumi or Snow Princess.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock_
> ...



I want to take this. I'm sorry I'm such a hog everyone, but can't help it. 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

AppleChan/Juli - 191
Dash - 191
FirstMoon/Juli - 192 
Bleach/Snow - 192
*Kiri Amane /Zulu - 193
Ishamael /~M~ - 193
Suzuku - 193
tsundere /Izumi - 193
Fujioka /Izumi - 193

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 2, 2010)

Sig set of this pic:



I'd like all pink texture and color to be changed to red and would like it to have a more red/black theme with effects and colors and such. I'd like a dotted border and also text saying DarkAngelSakura and sig by (whoever does it). 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 2, 2010)

I noticed that no one is after my name on Izumi's list, does that mean no one  has picked up my request?


----------



## Juli (Jan 2, 2010)

Be patient with us. We're all having less time due to holidays. ;3


*Spoiler*: _AppleChan_ 



, , , 





*Spoiler*: _FirstMoon_ 



, , 




Izumi, I can't take any more requests now because I won't have internet access from tomorrow on until the end of next week. D:


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Bleach_


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks Juli.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Jan 2, 2010)

For Izumi, Snow Princess (if she's busy, I dont mind) or M.

Sig: 
Ava: 

Not too many effects, what ever looks good


----------



## Sunako (Jan 2, 2010)

Set please <3
Remove the black border& the naruto sign & the other text down.
pek


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Jan 3, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> you didn't rep but you didn't forget to credit so it's all good
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry my rep was down.

But I have another set req if you'll take it my dear!



I'd like it max res Mods will allow if possible! With your own unique amazing twist! If possible. 

As for avy, I'd like it kind of half Naruto and half Sakura with some kind of line in the middle? 

haha idk you can do w.e you want on that one.  Thanks a lot in advance! I'll rep again if I can, already late repped.


----------



## Izumi (Jan 3, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I noticed that no one is after my name on Izumi's list, does that mean no one has picked up my request?



Yes, that means exactly that. ;<



Juli said:


> Izumi, I can't take any more requests now because I won't have internet access from tomorrow on until the end of next week. D:



Okay. You'll come back right. :33



真魚rashin-sama京 said:


> Sorry my rep was down.
> 
> But I have another set req if you'll take it my dear!
> 
> ...



Why doesn't anyone listen. DDDD: Turn off your sig please. 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Dash - 191
*Kiri Amane /Zulu - 193
Ishamael /~M~ - 193
Suzuku - 193
tsundere /Izumi - 193
Fujioka /Izumi - 193
DarkAngelSakura - 193
Alexandritee - 193
~Namine - 193
Beyond Birthday /either Snow, Izu or ~M~ - 194
December - 194

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Katz (Jan 3, 2010)

For dear Snow. :33

, curved corners. <3


----------



## Izumi (Jan 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Tsundere_ 










*Spoiler*: _Fujioka_ 












I might not be active now since school will start tomorrow for me.  But I'll be active on weekends.


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 3, 2010)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tsundere_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As alwasy your work is godly. 

Thank you very much, Izumi.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 3, 2010)

nvm about my request.


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 3, 2010)

; 

 ;  ;


----------



## God (Jan 3, 2010)

can you make a senior avy out of this



make it transparent, give it a good border, and add any effects that'll make it look good


----------



## Yoona (Jan 3, 2010)

Could I get an avy please ? 

150 x 150
Dotted border & add any effects that will make it look good.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## K (Jan 3, 2010)

Could I please make this Natsu Set?

Sig:

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Could you make this a cutout please??*




Avy:

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Could you please put a fire-ish background behind Natsu's head (with the flaming tongue:ho, instead of its original black bg...please?? 125 x 125*




*Thnx soo much!*


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 3, 2010)

i'll be doing rashin-sama's and Katz's..


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2010)

Fantastic Set request, please
*Stock: *
Rounded edges, a senior sized avatar and thank you! Whatever special effects you want to make it even more stylish. 
_

edit: i turned off my sig in the post from showing... my bad XD
_


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _rashin-sama_ 




sorry about the colors if they're too girly but im too tired to change them @__@











Edit: here's a 125x125 avatars if you want to use them:


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 5, 2010)

It's been a week since I made my request, so here I am. Is there anyone here who isn't busy that would like to take it? And also I would like to take out the text I requested. I was gonna just edit the post, but I don't think Zulu's been on so he/she wouldn't have seen the change.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 5, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Bleach_



Thanks alot for that but could you make the sig just a little bit bigger :S?


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Jan 5, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _rashin-sama_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG thx you sooo much! <3 <3 <3

pek


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 5, 2010)

^ no prob <3  turn off your sig though  >__<



*Spoiler*: _Bleach_


----------



## Bleach (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks alot snow it looks awesome 

Sorry that I had to make you do it again I didn't mean to


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2010)

What kind of request: Set
Stock: 
Avatar-
Signature-
Border: Thin Solid black border on both
Style: No effects
Size: 150x150 avatar, max signature.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jan 6, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> What kind of request: Set
> Stock:
> Avatar-
> Signature-
> ...



Ninja-yoink :33

*Sephiroth*:


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 6, 2010)

Nevermind about my request


----------



## Alexandritee (Jan 6, 2010)

Forget about mine too. :>


----------



## Izumi (Jan 6, 2010)

I am so sorry, gaizz. 



DarkAngelSakura said:


> Sig set of this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Beyond Birthday said:


> For Izumi, Snow Princess (if she's busy, I dont mind) or M.
> 
> Sig:
> Ava:
> ...





December said:


> Set please <3
> Remove the black border& the naruto sign & the other text down.
> pek



I'm taking these. 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Dash - 191
DarkAngelSakura /Izumi - 193
Beyond Birthday /Izumi - 193
December /Izumi - 193
Katz /Snow - 194
Cubey - 194
Tia Harribel - 194
KaytheKid - 194
BlackSmoke - 194

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Izumi (Jan 6, 2010)

I am so sorry it took _so_ long. 


*Spoiler*: _Dash_ 











I'll do what I'm supposed to do on the weekends. Till then sorry everyone. irl probs suck.


----------



## Dash (Jan 6, 2010)

Izumi said:


> I am so sorry it took _so_ long.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Dash_
> ...



 It was well worth the wait, amazing work! Thanks a bunch, I know you guys are swamped right now. 

Repped.

Edit:  "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Izumi again." 

brb gotta go spam some rep.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 6, 2010)

Izumi can i take Cubey and Tia Harribel to ease the load of you?


----------



## Izumi (Jan 7, 2010)

Dash said:


> It was well worth the wait, amazing work! Thanks a bunch, I know you guys are swamped right now.
> 
> Repped.
> 
> ...



Thanks for understanding. <3 And no problem about the rep.



Snow Princess said:


> Izumi can i take Cubey and Tia Harribel to ease the load of you?



Sure you can. I don't mind.


*~Requests Housekeeping~*

DarkAngelSakura /Izumi - 193
Beyond Birthday /Izumi - 193
December /Izumi - 193
Katz /Snow - 194
Cubey /Snow - 194
Tia Harribel /Snow- 194
KaytheKid - 194
BlackSmoke - 194

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 7, 2010)

Signature and Avatar Request Plz

*Stock:* 

Signature: Can you please add effects to this, make it look artsy, and have the words New York Knicks and the word Believe somewhere.  You can design it how ever you like.

Avatar: Senior Member size, if you can focus the avatar on the part where hes dunking and make it flashly to match the signature that would be perfect..Thanks alot!
Stock:


----------



## Izumi (Jan 8, 2010)

Wolfy_Toushiro said:


> 1.14 - 1.19 min  girf avatar please thank you
> solid border  thanks



Er.. we don't take gifs? 



Unrequited Silence said:


> Signature and Avatar Request Plz
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



TURN OFF YOUR SIG.


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 8, 2010)

Request set for Izumi or Snow Princess, please...
Could u cut off the sig, plz?And also u can cut a little above her head to center more on her.
Borders and effects up to you, thank u. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Juli (Jan 8, 2010)

I have my internet back.. 



Unrequited Silence said:


> Signature and Avatar Request Plz
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



I will do this. :]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks 











cant wait


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Katz_ 






sigs:








*Spoiler*: _Cubey_


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 8, 2010)

*@Izumi*, I can do gifs if you want us to take Wolfy_Toushiro's request.



*Spoiler*: _Tia Harribel_


----------



## God (Jan 8, 2010)

taking this
thanks

i'll rep you tomorrow i'm out of right now


----------



## Izumi (Jan 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _DarkAngelSakura_ 










*Spoiler*: _Beyond Birthday_


----------



## Izumi (Jan 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _December_ 













Snow Princess said:


> *@Izumi*, I can do gifs if you want us to take Wolfy_Toushiro's request.



Oh, if you can, then sure. I didn't know you could.. I forgot. :X

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Katz /Snow - 194
Cubey /Snow - 194
Tia Harribel /Snow- 194
KaytheKid - 194
BlackSmoke - 194
Wolfy_Toushiro /Snow - 195
Unrequited Silence /Juli - 195
?Rinoa? /either Izu or Snow - 195

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Sunako (Jan 9, 2010)

Simply amazing. pek Thanks Izumi~


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Jan 9, 2010)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Beyond Birthday_



Lol, I love it 
Will rep, but I think I have to spread


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 9, 2010)

cancel my last request thanks 
I Learn how to turn sigs off  



this time quite simple 

Avatar at 1:15

Sig at 1.26
 if you can get rid of the writing,(fine if you cant) but make the image as clear as possible or have a smooth reflect effect.(like the one in my sig)


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 9, 2010)

KaytheKid said:


> Could I please make this Natsu Set?
> 
> Sig:
> 
> ...





BlackSmoke said:


> Fantastic Set request, please
> *Stock: *
> Rounded edges, a senior sized avatar and thank you! Whatever special effects you want to make it even more stylish.
> _
> ...



Taking       .


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 9, 2010)

Wolfy_Toushiro said:


> cancel my last request thanks


but i've already done that 




*Spoiler*: _sig_ 






with border:


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 9, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> but i've already done that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aint moving


----------



## Izumi (Jan 9, 2010)

Beyond Birthday said:


> Lol, I love it
> Will rep, but I think I have to spread





December said:


> Simply amazing. pek Thanks Izumi~



Aw I'm glad you guys love it. <3



Wolfy_Toushiro said:


> Aint moving



It's moving nao. 


*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Katz /Snow - 194
Cubey /Snow - 194
Tia Harribel /Snow- 194
KaytheKid /~M~ - 194
BlackSmoke /~M~ - 194
Unrequited Silence /Juli - 195
•Rinoa• /either Izu or Snow - 195

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 9, 2010)

will my avy isnt.i need to post 350 posts asap


----------



## Soldier (Jan 9, 2010)

Make me something pretty. 
150x150 avatar of the red-head and the sig with a height of 400.
Could you do one version with effects and one with just a transparency?


----------



## Juli (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh I like the stock, but I'm not so good with transparencies so someone else needs to take this..D:


*Spoiler*: _Unrequited Silence_


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 10, 2010)

?Rinoa? said:


> Request set for Izumi or Snow Princess, please...
> Could u cut off the sig, plz?And also u can cut a little above her head to center more on her.
> Borders and effects up to you, thank u.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*Changing stock, if it's possible...*

Borders and effects still up to you.
Thank you.


----------



## Laex (Jan 10, 2010)

I need an amazing set by the amazing princess herself.



Just make it the usual amazingnesss.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 10, 2010)

^ would that be me  if so <3


*Izumi:*i've already done Katz,Cubey and Tia Harribel.check the previous page


and i'll take Laex ;3


----------



## Laex (Jan 10, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ would that be me  if so <3
> 
> and i'll take Laex ;3



Yes it would be you  Just changing the sock to an epic one


----------



## Soldier (Jan 10, 2010)

Juli said:


> Oh I like the stock, but I'm not so good with transparencies so someone else needs to take this..D:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Unrequited Silence_



Well I can do the transparency.  I'm just lazy, I really want the effects one, though.


----------



## Sima (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a request<3

Avy; 150x150, dotted border, any effects you see fit



Sig; anything you wanna do with it, just make it a bit smaller.


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Jan 11, 2010)

Heya I'd like to make a req. to snow princess if possible 



Set & Avy is possible. My rep is down right now but I'll do it after! And as always credit is given to you.

I want the highlight to be more of the well let's call it "package" for avy. As for sig 450x500 or w.e the max is, and the usual except borders dotted if possible. Thx in advance!

pek


----------



## Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Snow. , will rep after the 24h limit.


----------



## Izumi (Jan 12, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ would that be me  if so <3
> 
> 
> *Izumi:*i've already done Katz,Cubey and Tia Harribel.check the previous page
> ...



Oh sorry. I didn't notice.. Damn me. 



Soldier said:


> Well I can do the transparency.  I'm just lazy, I really want the effects one, though.



If you want only effects I'll take the req then. (:



Sima said:


> I have a request<3
> 
> Avy; 150x150, dotted border, any effects you see fit
> 
> ...



Taking this too ~

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

KaytheKid /~M~ - 194
BlackSmoke /~M~ - 194
?Rinoa? /either Izu or Snow - 195
Soldier /Izumi - 196
Laex /Snow - 196
Sima /Izumi - 196
真魚rashin-sama京 /Snow - 196

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Laurens (Jan 12, 2010)

Set request for Snow Princess 



I'd like to give the guitarist the main attention,
so maybe you could blur out the background?
and i trust you with the effects
text may be 'counterpoint'

thanks in advance


----------



## Soldier (Jan 12, 2010)

Wai thank yew, Izu. :3


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 12, 2010)

Set please...
Avy: 150 x 200 (any style is fine)
Sig: Whatever style and effects you think would be cool.


----------



## Izumi (Jan 13, 2010)

I suppose I'll be taking Rinoa's now.



Laurens said:


> Set request for Snow Princess
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Turn off your sig please. :33



Soldier said:


> Wai thank yew, Izu. :3



No problem ~

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

KaytheKid /~M~ - 194
BlackSmoke /~M~ - 194
?Rinoa? /Izumi - 195
Soldier /Izumi - 196
Laex /Snow - 196
Sima /Izumi - 196
真魚rashin-sama京 /Snow - 196
Laurens /Snow - 196
StrawHat4Life - 196

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Izumi (Jan 13, 2010)

I feel like such in a PS mood. D


*Spoiler*: _•Rinoa•_ 












*Spoiler*: _Soldier_


----------



## Izumi (Jan 13, 2010)

Stupid 10 images rule. 


*Spoiler*: _Sima_


----------



## Sima (Jan 13, 2010)

Izumi said:


> Stupid 10 images rule.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sima_



Love it, thank you<3


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Laex_


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 13, 2010)

Can I have a set outta this pleaase?



Just the top panel for the sig and the second panel for the ava, do what ever to make it look pretty <3

Thanks


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 13, 2010)

Izumi said:


> I feel like such in a PS mood. D
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_



Thank u Izumi!!!

Beautiful.+reps


----------



## Soldier (Jan 13, 2010)

You're beautiful, Izu<3

Repp'd and credited. :33


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2010)

Just an Avy, dotted border please


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _真魚rashin-sama京_


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 13, 2010)

Ava: 150x150 and focused on the face.

Sig: I really don't care as long as it looks good.


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Jan 14, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _真魚rashin-sama京_




OMG yay Love eeeeet! pek pek


----------



## Juli (Jan 15, 2010)

I'll take StrawHat4Life and Mish. 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

KaytheKid /~M~ - 194
BlackSmoke /~M~ - 194
Laurens /Snow - 196
StrawHat4Life /Juli - 196
Kelsey - 196
Mish /Juli - 196
Super Mike - 196

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 15, 2010)

i'll take Super Mike! wanna make a Spidey sig =D


----------



## Izumi (Jan 15, 2010)

Sima said:


> Love it, thank you<3





?Rinoa? said:


> Thank u Izumi!!!
> 
> Beautiful.+reps





Soldier said:


> You're beautiful, Izu<3
> 
> Repp'd and credited. :33



Yay you guys. 



Wokies then I'll take Kelsey's. :33

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

KaytheKid /~M~ - 194
BlackSmoke /~M~ - 194
Laurens /Snow - 196
StrawHat4Life /Juli - 196
Kelsey /Izumi - 196
Mish /Juli - 196
Super Mike /Snow - 196

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Bakapanda (Jan 15, 2010)

I'll take the next free one :33


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 15, 2010)

Request for Juli


I'd like a senior set from either one of these. Do as you like :33


----------



## Sanbi (Jan 15, 2010)

Request for Juli, since my last two requests came out amazing. pek

*What kind of request*: Set 
*Stock*: 
*Border*: You can choose.
*Style*: Rounded
*Size*: Junior, since they haven't confirmed my request yet. 
*Extras*: Whatever effects you do would be appreciated. I would please like the Sig focusing on the big panel of Whitebeard, and the Avatar focused on the Middle Right Panel showing Whitebeard's face.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 15, 2010)

Kind of request: Avatar/gif
Stock:  :40-:42
Border: Solid
Style: Square 
Size: Junior
Extras: None please


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 15, 2010)

^ i'll do the gif requests above. 




*Spoiler*: _Laurens_


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 15, 2010)

Forgot I had requests


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 15, 2010)

gif requests are done~


*Spoiler*: _Captain Obvious_ 









*Spoiler*: _Red_


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 15, 2010)

Just a senior sized set please, surprise me with with the design. 

Also, the avy should be Kizaru(the yellow dude at the center of the pic)


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the awesome set, M.


----------



## Laex (Jan 16, 2010)

Figured I'd post it here. A set for Snow.

2 stocks, pick your favorite  
*Spoiler*: __ 




just use the first stock plz? 




No need to overload with effects like usual, Just make it simple and beautiful?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 16, 2010)

Snow- It's awsome, it's just too big to upload the movements   Any way I could fix it?


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 16, 2010)

Can some just add effects and new background but keep the cherry blossoms and maybe add more or add more pink to the ones already there? Also add sand around them and change the words too "Sand and Cherry Blossoms"
junior size please


----------



## Juli (Jan 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Mish_ 



, 






Darth Nihilus said:


> Request for Juli
> 
> I'd like a senior set from either one of these. Do as you like :33





Sanbi said:


> Request for Juli, since my last two requests came out amazing.
> 
> *What kind of request*: Set
> *Stock*:
> ...



Sure, will do..:33

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

StrawHat4Life /Juli - 196
Kelsey /Izumi - 197
Super Mike /Snow - 197
Darth Nihilus /Juli - 197
Sanbi /Juli - 197
Zoidberg - 198
Laex /Snow - 198
Senbonzakura - 198

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2010)

i just wanted a set of king bradley with the slashing effects and blood still there but not the girl or text.


----------



## Mish (Jan 16, 2010)

its beautiful thanks


----------



## Sanbi (Jan 16, 2010)

Juli said:


> Sure, will do..:33



I meant middle left panel, sorry . In case you didn't realize that mix up.


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 16, 2010)

Requesting set to Snow...  it's SS.
Borders and effects up to you... avatar on Sakuras.
Thank you.


Would you mind to make one sig version from this image to match with the Sakura's avatar from the first stock?
So i could use the avatar with both/and change images as a sig?
Sorry if i shouldn't ask this... and that's ok if it's not possible.


----------



## Red (Jan 16, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> gif requests are done~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Captain Obvious_
> ...


You cut the GIf for the sig short by a 2 seconds. You stopped at the 0:39 while I requested to stop at 0:41. Can you fix it or was this due to size restraints?  Thanks.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 16, 2010)

^  it'll require me to make a new one and i'm already full =__=;; .... if you don't mind the wait, i could make another one..



*Spoiler*: _Super Mike_ 











so, mine are Laex and Rinoa..


----------



## Juli (Jan 17, 2010)

@ Sanbi: No problem.. 


*Spoiler*: _StrawHat4Life_ 



, , 
It did not feel like adding too much because the stock was already very beautiful itself.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 17, 2010)

Could someone please trans this for me? i tried ... but failed hard.  

Please and thank you.


----------



## Izumi (Jan 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kelsey_ 













Alex. said:


> Could someone please trans this for me? i tried ... but failed hard. /lmao
> 
> Please and thank you. /heart



I think this is a job trusted to Panda. 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Darth Nihilus /Juli - 197
Sanbi /Juli - 197
Zoidberg - 198
Laex /Snow - 198
Senbonzakura - 198
Supreme Alchemist Fan - 198
?Rinoa? /Snow - 198
Alex - 198

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you Izumi its gorgeous pek


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 17, 2010)

Edited my request thar :33


----------



## Juli (Jan 17, 2010)

That was just in time..


*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 





,


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 17, 2010)

Juli said:


> @ Sanbi: No problem..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _StrawHat4Life_
> ...



Awesome, thanks a lot. 

Will rep and cred.


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Jan 17, 2010)

heya snowy :3

I'd like to make a request...and a set too 

You know what to do


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 17, 2010)

Izumi! You have a Green Day set and it got me thinkin', "Wow, I really want a My Chemical Romance set..."  So here I am. A request for Izumi, please.



Do your thing, hun. Trans and resize to fit the sig. Ava of Gerard Way. (The guy in all black.) 150x150 and 125x125. Dotted borders for both please.

Make me shit bricks when I see it.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_ 




i hope i got this right..


----------



## Red (Jan 18, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ^  it'll require me to make a new one and i'm already full =__=;; .... if you don't mind the wait, i could make another one..


I don't mind the wait.


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 18, 2010)

Avatar request for either juli or izumi I don't mind. :]

stock:

can you keep it simple please ? 
*Spoiler*: _something like this sort of simple :D_ 








will rep and cred.


----------



## Juli (Jan 18, 2010)

I'll do this today when I get home..

@ StrawHat You're welcome..


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey Julie i'd like a senior size set of this please 



Feel free to do what you like

Thanks


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 18, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yesh you did ...they look awesome Snow.
Thank you.+ reps


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 18, 2010)

Requesting Avies: Maybe for Juli?





Size: Senior
Border: I guess Solid or Rounded is fine.
For the second image (the one with the guy only), if I could get three versions: One of his face only, one of his head to his chess (nipples! ), and one with his whole body with Totally Captivated there.

Thanks.


----------



## Sunako (Jan 18, 2010)

Make it look good.


----------



## Juli (Jan 18, 2010)

Confetti: , ,  You did not want a border, right..? 

@ AppleChan and Champagne 

Will do..:]


----------



## Sanbi (Jan 18, 2010)

Don't forget about me Juli  Unless you already started on it, I finally am a Senior Member so could you make it senior sized instead?


----------



## Juli (Jan 18, 2010)

Don't worry, I haven't forgotten about your request.  I just did Confettis first because it was very quickly done. I'll do yours next..senior sized.


----------



## Sakubo (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi.  I'd like a set 



Junior sized avi...maybe a senior version as well (if that's okay).
Square, dotted border. 

Thanks in advance. <3


----------



## Metaro (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi (:

I'd like...


*Spoiler*: __ 




An avatar (150x150) of the girl of eye patch and a Signature of all group
( Or If It can't be the sig of the gorup then will be of the girl )


Thank you so much (:!


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Laex_ 




;









*Spoiler*: _rashin-sama_ 












Anyone who asks for me after this expect your set to be done after a week.. 
I need the break. ;_;


----------



## April (Jan 18, 2010)

@Anyone:

Make me two avys. I'll rep you for each of them.




1:30 - 1:32 & 1:08 - 1:10

Border like my current avy. :]


----------



## Laex (Jan 18, 2010)

K well i have a rather different... request. Juli or Izumi can take it  



From that stock can you make a wallpaper?  1680x1050.

And no, i dont really want any effects or anything, i was just wondering is it possible to not enlarge the picture but just extend the background to match wallpaper size? Like you could have the picture, extend the canvas to the size and then add a layer underneath to continue the background? I'd hope this could work as seamless-ly as possible. If not, is there a way to enlarge it to that size without suffering quality? If both arnt possible just VM me and forget about it xD


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 18, 2010)

Juli said:


> Confetti: , ,  You did not want a border, right..?
> 
> @ AppleChan and Champagne
> 
> Will do..:]



they look so wonderful juli.  thank you so much ~


----------



## Shanoa (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello 
Type: Senior Set
Avatar: Rounded and focusing on her face and dotted border
Signature: shrink the image and dotted border
Stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 





Can you by any chance remove the lettering's as well?




Thank you


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jan 19, 2010)

Привет друг.

I would like a wallpaper done. I have a very simple background, so allow your imagination to run wild on this one.

Some of the cool effects you do would be nice.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 By  at 2010-01-19[/IMG]


----------



## Izumi (Jan 19, 2010)

Omg it's so busy. D: ... Sorry haven't been on for a while.. Sick + school.. I'll do 'em reqs though. Also thanks Juli~<3 

And we're posts away from 4000! 



Fujioka said:


> Izumi! You have a Green Day set and it got me thinkin', "Wow, I really want a My Chemical Romance set..."  So here I am. A request for Izumi, please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wokies. 



December said:


> Make it look good.





tsunXtsun said:


> Hi.  I'd like a set
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sapphireninja said:


> Hello
> Type: Senior Set
> Avatar: Rounded and focusing on her face and dotted border
> Signature: shrink the image and dotted border
> ...



Takingg.



FlyingLeaf said:


> Hi (:
> 
> I'd like...
> 
> ...



I can't go to the image. Mind rehosting it?



Lucien Lachance said:


> Привет друг.
> 
> I would like a wallpaper done. I have a very simple background, so allow your imagination to run wild on this one.
> 
> ...



What exactly dyou want? /wha And turn off your sig.

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Sanbi /Juli - 197
Zoidberg - 198
Senbonzakura - 198
Supreme Alchemist Fan - 198
Alex - 198
Fujioka /Izumi - 199
Champagne Supernova /Juli - 199
AppleChan /Juli - 199
December /Izumi - 199
tsunxtsun /Izumi - 199
FlyingLeaf - 199 ( on hold )
April /Snow - 199 ( gif )
Laex /either Juli or Izu - 199
sapphireninja /Izumi - 200
Lucien Lachance - 200 ( on hold )

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Juli (Jan 19, 2010)

Aw..Izu, get well soon..

I didn't see that we had SO many requests...@_@ Where is Panda..?  
Oh well, I'm also taking Zoidberg and Laex. But be patient guys, please..


*Spoiler*: _Sanbi_ 



, ,


----------



## Metaro (Jan 19, 2010)

Uh Sorry D:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Here


----------



## Sanbi (Jan 19, 2010)

Juli said:


> Aw..Izu, get well soon..
> 
> I didn't see that we had SO many requests...@_@ Where is Panda..?
> Oh well, I'm also taking Zoidberg and Laex. But be patient guys, please..
> ...


I swear to god your Sets get better and more epic every time I see them. pek

+Rep


----------



## DookieMonster (Jan 19, 2010)

For: Snow Princess, or Juli whoever is not to busy, I've heard alot of praise from your sets so yea.

What kind of request: Set 
Stock:   (Right Panel for sig, Possibly Avatar of Left Panel of Hell's Judgement)
Style: Rounded 
Size: Junior
Extras: DookieMonster
I prefer to give sig creator what you need, and let you do your job because I think under those conditions, they work their best. I prefer the signature to be of Hell Judgement, and an avatar of Magellan, but Hell's Judgement as an avy is also fine. Whatever you decide makes it easier for you to work. I also like the style you did for Sanbi's previous sets and current, if it's to much to ask could you do it like that. I appreciate your hard work.


----------



## Rima (Jan 19, 2010)

What kind of request:Avatar
Stock: On the girl's face 
Border:No border
Style:rounded
Size:150x150

Thank you!


----------



## Bakapanda (Jan 19, 2010)

Juli said:


> Aw..Izu, get well soon..
> 
> I didn't see that we had SO many requests...@_@ Where is Panda..?
> Oh well, I'm also taking Zoidberg and Laex. But be patient guys, please..




Ditto on that, Izumi 

And, I've been hanging out with people at work, sorries 
I can't look through the req's atm, just give me...~3, 2 at the very least and I'll start on them later tonight :33


----------



## Okami (Jan 19, 2010)

Set please. 


Size: Senior Member size
Border: What do you think, looks nice.
And beautiful effects.


----------



## Izumi (Jan 19, 2010)

Juli said:


> Aw..Izu, get well soon..
> 
> I didn't see that we had SO many requests...@_@ Where is Panda..? :/arg
> Oh well, I'm also taking Zoidberg and Laex. But be patient guys, please..:/sweatdrop



Thanks Juli, for being active in me shop and for being Juli. 
And Panda's still here, don't worry I know he is~ And he is! 



Panda said:


> Ditto on that, Izumi :/ano
> 
> And, I've been hanging out with people at work, sorries :/sweatdrop
> I can't look through the req's atm, just give me...~3, 2 at the very least and I'll start on them later tonight :33



What about these requests, Panda? I know your forte is doing transparencies so I suggest Alex's request. And the former one just 'cause of the hell of it.  Is it okay?



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> i just wanted a set of king bradley with the slashing effects and blood still there but not the girl or text.





Alex. said:


> Could someone please trans this for me? i tried ... but failed hard.
> 
> Please and thank you.







Uchiha Izuna said:


> Set please.
> 
> 
> Size: Senior Member size
> ...



Er.. The image's host doesn't seem to allow hotlinking.
May I suggest other imagehosts such as ,  or  ?

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Zoidberg /Juli - 198
Senbonzakura - 198
Supreme Alchemist Fan - 198
Alex - 198
Fujioka /Izumi - 199
Champagne Supernova /Juli - 199
AppleChan /Juli - 199
December /Izumi - 199
tsunxtsun /Izumi - 199
FlyingLeaf - 199
April /Snow - 199 ( gif )
Laex /Juli - 199
sapphireninja /Izumi - 200
Lucien Lachance - 200 ( on hold )
DookieMonster /either Snow or Juli - 200
xXxRimaMashiroxXx - 200
Uchiha Izuna - 200 ( on hold )

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 20, 2010)

finally, i've finished the requests in my shop! i hate it when they pile up ;_; 

if you need my help VM me with the requests Izu~


----------



## Bakapanda (Jan 20, 2010)

Izumi said:


> Thanks Juli, for being active in me shop and for being Juli.
> And Panda's still here, don't worry I know he is~ And he is!
> 
> 
> ...


*

*I believe I can do those 
*
**~Requests Housekeeping~*


Zoidberg /Juli - 198
Senbonzakura - 198
Supreme Alchemist Fan / Panda 198
Alex / Panda 198
Fujioka /Izumi - 199
Champagne Supernova /Juli - 199
AppleChan /Juli - 199
December /Izumi - 199
tsunxtsun /Izumi - 199
FlyingLeaf - 199
April /Snow - 199 ( gif )
Laex /Juli - 199
sapphireninja /Izumi - 200
Lucien Lachance - 200 ( on hold )
DookieMonster /either Snow or Juli - 200
xXxRimaMashiroxXx - 200
Uchiha Izuna - 200 ( on hold )

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Synn (Jan 20, 2010)

What kind of request: Avatar and transparency (don't know if this counts as 1 or 2 requests, though. Let me know )
Stock:  and 
Border: No border
Style: Rounded
Size: Avatar 125x125
Extras: Something similar to this effect: 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jan 20, 2010)

Izumi said:


> What exactly dyou want? /wha And turn off your sig.



Give it a cool background effect
Like this:


Color the background if you need to.

I really don't care what you do with it, as long as it looks divine.

If you could give it a wood-like finish, that would probably look nice.


----------



## Izumi (Jan 20, 2010)

Okaaay.. I'll see what I can do. :}


----------



## Okami (Jan 20, 2010)

Izumi said:


> Er.. The image's host doesn't seem to allow hotlinking.
> May I suggest other imagehosts such as


----------



## Nawheetos (Jan 20, 2010)

Sooo.. I've never done this before   Can I get a set?
Stock: 
Border, Style: Use your artistic license  The only thing I don't want is an avy of Sho (guy on the left)
Size: Junior
Extras:I'm in two minds as to whether I want a bit of text saying _Love Me_... It already says it in the background >_> You decide what looks best!

Ta :3


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 21, 2010)

Avy request for Izumi or Juli



Rep and credit thanks.


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Jan 21, 2010)

brilliant! tyvm snow princess! :3 hpek


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 21, 2010)

DookieMonster said:


> For: Snow Princess, or Juli whoever is not to busy, I've heard alot of praise from your sets so yea.
> 
> What kind of request: Set
> Stock:   (Right Panel for sig, Possibly Avatar of Left Panel of Hell's Judgement)
> ...


 Juli is the one who made Sanbi's previous and current sets she can take this if she wants to~ i'll just take the gif requests.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 21, 2010)

Request for Juli 



Use your imagination


----------



## Bakapanda (Jan 21, 2010)

*Alex:* Hows this?  :33


----------



## Alex. (Jan 21, 2010)

Panda said:


> *Alex:* Hows this?  :33



awesome man! 

so rep and cred right?


----------



## Juli (Jan 21, 2010)

Hope you like it. :]


@ DookieMonster and Darth Nihilus 

Wokies..;3

But now I'll not take any more requests until I finish these..@_@

edit: Woo..we have over 4000 posts..^__^

edit²: I have a problem with Laex's request. I can't upload the wallpaper in full size. It gets smaller when I upload it to Photobucket or Tinypic. Help..>_<


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 21, 2010)

*Juli* try this site:


they host large images and wallpapers. 





~ i'm working on April and redoing Red's gif.. but i'll take xXxRimaMashiroxXx as well


----------



## Laex (Jan 21, 2010)

Juli said:


> edit?: I have a problem with Laex's request. I can't upload the wallpaper in full size. It gets smaller when I upload it to Photobucket or Tinypic. Help..>_<



Finally getting on the computer and saw this.

Yeah i know tinypic shrinks the picture to like 1600 width, but you can go in and view the raw image which is the full size


----------



## Juli (Jan 21, 2010)

The Raw image is still smaller.. But I uploaded it on the site Snow posted. Thanks you two..


This is the best I could do, hope it's okay. :3


----------



## Eternity (Jan 21, 2010)

For Juli or Izumi:
Just avyspek
And supercute borders that fits with the images

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 21, 2010)

Holy Sh-  Thanks. Already repped and will credit when use.  And congrats on the 4000+ post!


----------



## Laex (Jan 21, 2010)

Juli said:


> The Raw image is still smaller.. But I uploaded it on the site Snow posted. Thanks you two..
> 
> 
> This is the best I could do, hope it's okay. :3





IT IS SO AMAZING. I WANT YOUR BABIES!!!!!!!111one. :33


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _April_ 




;





*Spoiler*: _xXxRimaMashiroxXx_ 




;


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 21, 2010)

Juli said:


> Hope you like it. :]
> 
> 
> @ DookieMonster and Darth Nihilus
> ...



That is amazing thank you


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 21, 2010)

Sig set of this pic:



I want a dotted border and themed effects. Thanks!


----------



## Izumi (Jan 22, 2010)

Juli said:


> But now I'll not take any more requests until I finish these..@_@
> 
> edit: Woo..we have over 4000 posts..^__^



Omg yes.  We do! And thanks Juli for being so fast and active in the shop.



Merose Tengoku said:


> For Juli or Izumi:
> Just avyspek
> And supercute borders that fits with the images
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





DarkAngelSakura said:


> Sig set of this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> I want a dotted border and themed effects. Thanks!





Grimmjow said:


> Avy request for Izumi or Juli
> 
> 
> 
> Rep and credit thanks.



Zoinkers. Mine. ;3

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Senbonzakura - 198
Supreme Alchemist Fan /Panda- 198
Fujioka /Izumi - 199
December /Izumi - 199
tsunxtsun /Izumi - 199
FlyingLeaf - 199
sapphireninja /Izumi - 200
Lucien Lachance - 200 ~ we'll try
DookieMonster /Juli - 200
Uchiha Obito - 200
Darth Nihilus /Juli - 200
Merose Tengoku /Izumi - 201
DarkAngelSakura /Izumi - 201

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​
I think I missed out people.. ;____;


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 22, 2010)

What kind of request: Set 
Stock: (Sheena's upper body as the avatar)
heena's face as the avatar.
Border: Solid
Style: Rounded
Size: Junior
Extras:None

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Izumi (Jan 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Fujioka_ 



Hope I got this right. >< I love the stock~ Where did you get it? Oh and Gerard Way is <3










*Spoiler*: _December_


----------



## Nawheetos (Jan 22, 2010)

Izumi said:


> Let me know if I miss out anybody.
> 
> I think I missed out people.. ;____;


Did you miss me?


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 22, 2010)

Senbonzakura needs to change the stock to something bigger otherwise it can't be done :/


i'll take FlyingLeaf and Uchiha Obito~


----------



## Izumi (Jan 22, 2010)

Nawheetos said:


> Did you miss me?



Shit I did.  And other people on page 200 too.



Snow Princess said:


> Senbonzakura needs to change the stock to something bigger otherwise it can't be done :/
> 
> 
> i'll take FlyingLeaf and Uchiha Obito~



True, I'll ask him about it.

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Senbonzakura - 198 ~ OH
Supreme Alchemist Fan /Panda- 198
tsunxtsun /Izumi - 199
FlyingLeaf /Snow - 199
sapphireninja /Izumi - 200
Lucien Lachance - 200 ~ we'll try
DookieMonster /Juli - 200
Uchiha Obito /Snow - 200
David1822 - 200
Nawheetos - 200
Grimmjow /Izumi - 200
Darth Nihilus /Juli - 201
Merose Tengoku /Izumi - 201
DarkAngelSakura /Izumi - 201
WolfPrinceKouga - 201

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 22, 2010)

Jesus Christ you're shop is busy.

Well anyway, here's my request:

Stock: 
Border: Rounded, dotted and that partially rounded with the border one please
Type: Set
Text: Legendary Reploid on sig
Size: 150x150 and 150x200 avatar and w/e size you thinks would look good for sig as long as it's not too big
For: Juli
Other: Change the background to something awesome

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 22, 2010)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fujioka_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'S perfect, thanks Izumi. I drew it, and had one person color it for meh and add text on it.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _FlyingLeaf_ 





*Spoiler*: __ 












*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Metaro (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you so much : D!


----------



## April (Jan 22, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _April_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yaaaay, thank you. <3 Its awesome.


----------



## Sunako (Jan 23, 2010)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _December_



AMAZING.
pek


----------



## Lucrecia (Jan 23, 2010)

Pretty set please 

Avatar size: 150x150


----------



## Izumi (Jan 23, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> 'S perfect, thanks Izumi. I drew it, and had one person color it for meh and add text on it.





December said:


> AMAZING.
> pek



Aw thanks you guys. I'm glad you love it. 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Supreme Alchemist Fan /Panda- 198
tsunxtsun /Izumi - 199
sapphireninja /Izumi - 200
Lucien Lachance - 200 ~ we'll try
DookieMonster /Juli - 200
Uchiha Obito /Snow - 200
David1822 - 200
Nawheetos - 200
Grimmjow /Izumi - 200
Darth Nihilus /Juli - 201
Merose Tengoku /Izumi - 201
DarkAngelSakura /Izumi - 201
WolfPrinceKouga - 201
Atlantic Storm /Juli - 202
Lucrecia - 202

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey Snow Princess

I couldn't decide which stock I wanted to use for a set so I'll let you choose.



or 



Ava 150x150 

Sig; Do whatever.


----------



## Izumi (Jan 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _tsunxtsun_ 










*Spoiler*: _sapphireninja_


----------



## Shanoa (Jan 24, 2010)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _sapphireninja_



Oh thank you so much
its adorable 

rep and credit for you


----------



## Juli (Jan 24, 2010)

Laex said:


> IT IS SO AMAZING. I WANT YOUR BABIES!!!!!!!111one. :33



You're welcome.. 



Champagne Supernova said:


> That is amazing thank you





AppleChan said:


> Holy Sh- Thanks. Already repped and will credit when use. And congrats on the 4000+ post!



Glad you like it..<33


*Spoiler*: _DookieMonster_ 







I'm not so good with text. D:





*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 




I spent a lot of time on this and I'm really proud how it turned out..


----------



## Sakubo (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you!  +reps


----------



## DookieMonster (Jan 24, 2010)

Ohohohohoho. Sanbi was right, you are simply amazing, thanks alot, now I can show ppl a real dookie monster 
-Reppin n Creddin


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 24, 2010)

Juli said:


> You're welcome..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dammit, I'm lost again


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 24, 2010)

Set please to Izumi or Snow.
I like your work Juli.


*Spoiler*: __ 







Thank you.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 24, 2010)

Just avies for Izumi, or Snow Princess.





I know I can only request 2 avies but can you guys make on exception for one more? If not, I understand.



Size: Senior
Border: Solid Pink.

I'm actually starting to like Sakura since I'm also starting to like NaruSaku.  Even if I'm not, I go for the art's beauty, not the person in it. Pairings are a different matter for me though.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 25, 2010)

Izumi said:
			
		

>



Thank                    you


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 25, 2010)

avatar request for Juli. 
I really liked what you did with my current avatar, I like them simple and all that and you did it perfectly. :3 

Stock: 

like what you did last time please. Will rep and credit you  <3


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 25, 2010)

Sorry about that. l would have changed it but no one told me. l just found out today.
How about this? Same request.


----------



## Izumi (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay sorry gaiz, I'll do the reqs on Friday. Sorry. 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Supreme Alchemist Fan /Panda- 198
Lucien Lachance - 200 ~ we'll try
Uchiha Obito /Snow - 200
David1822 - 200
Nawheetos - 200
Merose Tengoku /Izumi - 201
DarkAngelSakura /Izumi - 201
WolfPrinceKouga - 201
Atlantic Storm /Juli - 202
Lucrecia - 202
Super Mike /Snow - 202
?Rinoa? /Izu or Snow - 202
AppleChan /Izu or Snow - 202
Confetti /Juli - 202
Candy - 202
Senbonzakura - 203

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Sanbi (Jan 26, 2010)

Sorry for requesting so soon again when you are so busy  

What kind of request: Set
Stock: 
Border: Your Choice
Style: Rounded
Size: Senior
Extras: Well, if All 3 Admirals can be fit into one image and not go over the limit I would like that please. If not then I would like a Sig for each one individually including their name in the text box. Also, Avys for each one please. 

I sound so demanding


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2010)

Just requesting three senior sized avatars. Focus mainly on the face of course... Mmmm add whatever effects you deem fit. <3 Rounded edges for the last two please. 
Thx a bunch!


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 26, 2010)

Sanbi said:


> Sorry for requesting so soon again when you are so busy
> 
> What kind of request: Set
> Stock:
> ...





BlackSmoke said:


> Just requesting three senior sized avatars. Focus mainly on the face of course... Mmmm add whatever effects you deem fit. <3 Rounded edges for the last two please.
> Thx a bunch!



Taking   .


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 26, 2010)

;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 26, 2010)

David1822 said:


> What kind of request: Avatar and transparency (don't know if this counts as 1 or 2 requests, though. Let me know )
> Stock:  and
> Border: No border
> Style: Rounded
> ...





Nawheetos said:


> Sooo.. I've never done this before   Can I get a set?
> Stock:
> Border, Style: Use your artistic license  The only thing I don't want is an avy of Sho (guy on the left)
> Size: Junior
> ...





WolfPrinceKouga said:


> What kind of request: Set
> Stock: (Sheena's upper body as the avatar)
> heena's face as the avatar.
> Border: Solid
> ...





Lucrecia said:


> Pretty set please
> 
> Avatar size: 150x150



Taking   as well


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Jan 27, 2010)

Sig please, can you make it bigger as well.



Its in this thread.


----------



## Ashramaru (Jan 27, 2010)

Hmm, a really nice shop you have set up here. The last shop I attended forgot about me , hopefully this one will remember haha. 

*What kind of request:* Set (Avatar/Sig)
*Stock:* 
*Border:* No border
*Style:* Rounded
*Size:* Senior
*Extras:* None


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Uchiha Obito_


----------



## Okami (Jan 27, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Uchiha Obito_



Oh, finish.  Thank you very much. <3


----------



## Sanbi (Jan 27, 2010)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;  ;  ;



It looks beautiful pek


----------



## koguryo (Jan 28, 2010)

What kind of request: Set
Stock:   
Border: None
Style: Rounded
Size: Junior
Extras: For the sig put "Oh!" in somewhere please and for the avy put, "Seohyun."  For the effects just do whatever.

Please and thanks.


----------



## Juli (Jan 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Confetti_ 



, , 





*Spoiler*: _AtlanticStorm_ 



, , , , , 

I can't do partially rounded borders..D:


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 28, 2010)

it looks awesome  thanks so much juli


----------



## Juli (Jan 28, 2010)

Aw..you're very welcome..<3 


*Spoiler*: _Evil_Pitlord_ 



, 

We can't make pictures bigger without loss of quality..D:


----------



## Sengoku (Jan 28, 2010)

Transparent all around. Two pictures
1.) Keep the same size
2.) Please resize to fit the signature the best.


Thank you!


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Super Mike_ 




;


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 28, 2010)

Juli said:


> *Spoiler*: _Confetti_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AMAZING


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 28, 2010)

Requesting Juli's magical powers




Take your time. Do whatever you feel. Text, add that if you want 

Also, add some avatars with no borders and with a black and white border as well.


----------



## Laex (Jan 28, 2010)

Request for either Juli or Snow. Whichever has less requests to do  



2 Avs plz. One that has the section of naruto above of Sasuke's hand, including his arm plz. The other, have sasuke in there, the full face of either of them doesnt need to be in. 

Some effects would be nice but dont make the color too red or purple? :33

Edit: 150x200?


----------



## Rima (Jan 28, 2010)

Request for Juli or Snow princess.

What kind of request: Set
Stock:
Border: Dotted
Style: Square
Size: Senior

Thanks!


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 28, 2010)

What kind of request: A set.
Stock: 
Border: Solid.
Style: Square.
Size: Junior.
Extras: For the text, just put in "Synergy", and that's about it.

Anyways, go crazy, let your imagination do the job.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 29, 2010)

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Supreme Alchemist Fan /Panda- 198
Lucien Lachance - 200 ~ we'll try
David1822/ ~M~ - 200
Nawheetos/ ~M~ - 200
Merose Tengoku /Izumi - 201
DarkAngelSakura /Izumi - 201
WolfPrinceKouga/ ~M~ - 201
Lucrecia/ ~M~ - 202
?Rinoa? /Izu or Snow - 202
AppleChan /Izu or Snow - 202
Candy - 202
Senbonzakura - 203
BlackSmoke/ ~M~ - 203
Ashramaru - 203 
koguryo - 203
Sengoku - 203
Darth Nihilus/ Juli - 204
Laex/Juli or Snow - 204
xXxRimaMashiroxXx/Snow - 204
Synergy - 204

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Juli (Jan 29, 2010)

Taking Darth Nihilus, Laex, Ashramaru and Sengoku. 




Atlantic Storm said:


> AMAZING



You're welcome..XD :33


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_ 




;;;


*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## Izumi (Jan 29, 2010)

Omg I'm sorry this took years to finish. I'm so busy at school. 





Snow Princess said:


> *~Requests Housekeeping~*
> 
> Supreme Alchemist Fan /Panda- 198
> Lucien Lachance - 200 ~ we'll try
> ...



HOLY.  - is also edited to current list
I think for now this shop will stop taking requests.


----------



## Izumi (Jan 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _DarkAngelSakura_ 













koguryo said:


> What kind of request: Set
> Stock:
> Border: None
> Style: Rounded
> ...





Synergy said:


> What kind of request: A set.
> Stock:
> Border: Solid.
> Style: Square.
> ...



Taking~ ;_;


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 29, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome, thank u Snow: +reps


----------



## Juli (Jan 29, 2010)

Izumi said:


> HOLY.  - is also edited to current list
> I think for now this shop will stop taking requests.



Yes, that would be the best..@_@ At least until we have half of these requests done. 


*Spoiler*: _Ashramaru_ 







You're not a senior member so I made the avy's junior size..D:






Hope you like it..:3


----------



## Jade (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey. Could you make a set out of this.

Ace as the avy. Any effects that you might seem good add them.


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 29, 2010)

Blacksmoke: 

 ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 29, 2010)

David: 

 ;  

You said you wanted a transparency, yet you wanted effect like a sig you linked to that wasn't transparent, lol. So this I took the lazy route and just did the first not both.


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2010)

Thank you very much, ~M~


----------



## Synn (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks, ~M~.


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 29, 2010)

;


----------



## Nawheetos (Jan 29, 2010)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Sir Crocodile (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey,I would like a sig



Rounded, and with some nice effects would be nice. Thanks


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 29, 2010)

Sir Crocodile said:


> Hey,I would like a sig
> 
> 
> 
> Rounded, and with some nice effects would be nice. Thanks



Taking     .


----------



## Izumi (Jan 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _koguryo_ 



Since you're only posts away from being a senior, I made you a senior ava. Tell me if you want it resized tho.








*Spoiler*: _Synergy_ 











Aurora said:


> Hey. Could you make a set out of this.
> 
> Ace as the avy. Any effects that you might seem good add them.





Sir Crocodile said:


> Hey,I would like a sig
> 
> 
> 
> Rounded, and with some nice effects would be nice. Thanks



Sorry. Right now we're not taking reqs. Request when I give the green light.

EDIT: Okay lolwut I didn't see ~M~ taking it. Okay fine, you're excused, Sir Croc. 
But srsly gaiz, no moar reqs. 

And Lucien Lachance, sorry but we won't be doing your request. Sorry.

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Supreme Alchemist Fan /Panda- 198
WolfPrinceKouga/ ~M~ - 201
Lucrecia/ ~M~ - 202
AppleChan /Izu or Snow - 202
Candy - 202
Senbonzakura - 203
Darth Nihilus/ Juli - 204
Laex/Juli or Snow - 204
xXxRimaMashiroxXx/Snow - 204
Sir Crocodie /~M~ - 204

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the set, yo!

Rep + credit is on it's way.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 30, 2010)

Rep on the way, oh and thanks.


----------



## Izumi (Jan 30, 2010)

Synergy said:


> Thanks for the set, yo!
> 
> Rep + credit is on it's way.





koguryo said:


> Rep on the way, oh and thanks.



Glad you guys like it. And koguryo, here's a 125 x 125 ava


----------



## Izumi (Jan 30, 2010)

Candy said:


> Sig and ava
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait what do you want us to do again?
By clean do you mean trans I mean. Be specific please. :>



Senbonzakura said:


> Sorry about that. l would have changed it but no one told me. l just found out today.
> How about this? Same request.





AppleChan said:


> Just avies for Izumi, or Snow Princess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doing this


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 30, 2010)

*Juli:* are you gonna take xXxRimaMashiroxXx or do you want me to do it? fine by me either way.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 30, 2010)

I need a 
With  somewhere on the sig

First request here


----------



## Laex (Jan 30, 2010)

Hopefully Snow or Juli hasn't started my request yet?  I made an edit on my request. If you already started dont bother


----------



## Izumi (Jan 30, 2010)

Xanxus said:


> Can I have a set please?
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...





St. Jimmy said:


> I need a
> With  somewhere on the sig
> 
> First request here



I'm sorry but don't you guys ever read?



Izumi said:


> Srsly gaiz, no moar reqs.



I'll take 'em in once the requests get lesser. Right now there's not much but still, lesser~


----------



## Juli (Jan 30, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Juli:* are you gonna take xXxRimaMashiroxXx or do you want me to do it? fine by me either way.



You can do it..:3



Laex said:


> Hopefully Snow or Juli hasn't started my request yet?  I made an edit on my request. If you already started dont bother



No problem, I haven't started it yet..


----------



## Odoriko (Jan 30, 2010)

Can anyone do me a Michael Jackson ~ This Is It Set ?

:3


----------



## Candy (Jan 30, 2010)

Izumi said:


> Wait what do you want us to do again?
> By clean do you mean trans I mean. Be specific please. :>



By clean-up, I would mean what ever you think would nmake it look good. you probably know better then I do


----------



## Bakapanda (Jan 31, 2010)

I've PM'd Supreme Alchemist Fan. 
Edit: Alls good and request is finished


----------



## Izumi (Jan 31, 2010)

You know you can post the done req here, Panda. :33



Candy said:


> By clean-up, I would mean what ever you think would nmake it look good. you probably know better then I do



Okay~

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

WolfPrinceKouga/ ~M~ - 201
Lucrecia/ ~M~ - 202
AppleChan /Izumi - 202
Candy - 202
Senbonzakura /Izumi - 203
Darth Nihilus/ Juli - 204
Laex/Juli - 204
xXxRimaMashiroxXx/Snow - 204
Sir Crocodie /~M~ - 204

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## gon66 (Jan 31, 2010)

Request: Set
avaSize: 150x200


----------



## Izumi (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## AppleChan (Jan 31, 2010)

....Izumi, I love you.  Repping twice!


----------



## Izumi (Jan 31, 2010)

Glad you like it, Apple. :33


----------



## Rosie (Jan 31, 2010)

Just an avie 

Rounded with dotted borders. 

Please and thank you :33


----------



## Duffy (Jan 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 



Can someone make an avatar out of this pic 



If you could, make the avatar mainly of his face similar to this smaller version but without the little part of the uchiha symbol on the side. -->

Size: about 125x125 or w/e u feel is best
Border: Dotted.
Effects: Any. or one with an effect and one without if u could. If you could try n remove the little light affect on the eye for both the sig and avatar.
Text: None.

[try to keep the color in the background around the same type if you can plz, same goes for the sig]

and also a sig out of the same picture
Size: about 388x120 or w/e u feel is best [try n get the uchiha symbol in there if you could but no the "Naruto Uchiha" words at the top
Border: Dotted.
Effects: none but if u think it'll make the pic look better than go ahead.
Text: None.

or try and make the sig more like this  if what i suggested doesn't work out well.

Hope i explained it well enough and thanks.


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Feb 1, 2010)

Set pleast. 450x500 or w.e max is standing up. Avatar and Sig if possible, whatever effects you do best.

Borders dotted + others if possible. Thanks for your time. My rep is up. This is for whoever.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 1, 2010)

xXxRimaMashiroxXx said:


> Request for Juli or Snow princess.
> 
> What kind of request: Set
> Stock:
> ...


;;


*Spoiler*: _sig_


----------



## Juli (Feb 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Laex_ 





I hope this is how you wanted it. If not, just tell me and I can change it..:3


----------



## Rima (Feb 1, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ;;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _sig_



Oh thank you snow princess.


----------



## Laex (Feb 1, 2010)

Juli said:


> *Spoiler*: _Laex_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its amazing :33

Just 2 things, the first av, i can only see like the first 5 pixels at the top... can you reupload it? :3, and Can you make one with Naruto and Sasuke? :33


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 1, 2010)

Moved for request again.


----------



## Burke (Feb 1, 2010)

Moved.


----------



## Izumi (Feb 2, 2010)

Accepting back requests. I am gonna ignore the requests from the previous pages.
If you want your request to be taken in, delete the previous post and re-post them.

Yeah I'm a complicated bitch but can't help it right now. Am super pissed off.

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

WolfPrinceKouga/ ~M~ - 201
Lucrecia/ ~M~ - 202
Candy - 202
Senbonzakura /Izumi - 203
Darth Nihilus/ Juli - 204

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Nawheetos (Feb 2, 2010)

So I have a question 

I want to request a set from pic but the artist wants it watermarked, so I don't just want to post the unwatermarked version.  If one of you wants to take it can I send you the pic?


----------



## Juli (Feb 2, 2010)

You mean you already have a version without the watermark? How? O_o
We won't remove watermarks from pictures. 


*Spoiler*: _Laex_ 





I hope this works now..XD


----------



## Nawheetos (Feb 2, 2010)

I commissioned the pic


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 2, 2010)

Can I have a set for Juli please? :33

Ava:
150x150 Dotted or Round Dotted (The top left image)


Sig:
Max Width 480
Rounded Sig


Thanks <33


----------



## Juli (Feb 2, 2010)

Taking.. 



Nawheetos said:


> I commissioned the pic



Oh, well than it's no problem, of course. ^^ I could do it if you want to. The pic is nice.


----------



## Nawheetos (Feb 2, 2010)

Juli said:


> Oh, well than it's no problem, of course. ^^ I could do it if you want to. The pic is nice.


Yes please 

I'd like a set, junior size avy... the rest is down to your artistic preference  Feel free to cut it down or whatev.  How would you like me to send it to you?


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Feb 2, 2010)

Set pleast. 450x500 or w.e max is standing up. Avatar and Sig if possible, whatever effects you do best.

Borders dotted + others if possible. Thanks for your time. My rep is up. This is for whoever.


----------



## Mikecia (Feb 2, 2010)

May I have a transparent set please with just Ino. May I have my name on 

the Icon? if you want to add anything else go nuts .


----------



## Burke (Feb 2, 2010)

Avatar please

Stock: 

Lemme see a dotted border version and a solid border version. 

Square shape.

Junoir and Senior size if you cant show me both then just Senior size.

Extras: Just make it a good design that revolves around the color blue. I want somewhere for it to say "Joveku" and throw in a music note please. 

~Thanks


----------



## Juli (Feb 2, 2010)

N??ps..turn your sig off, please. :3



Nawheetos said:


> Yes please
> 
> I'd like a set, junior size avy... the rest is down to your artistic preference  Feel free to cut it down or whatev.  How would you like me to send it to you?



You can just send it to me via pm..^^


----------



## Burke (Feb 2, 2010)

Juli said:


> N??ps..turn your sig off, please. :3



Ok i did.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 2, 2010)

^ You forgot again


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey gaiz :33


Set please  

I love you!!


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 2, 2010)

;


----------



## Burke (Feb 2, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> ^ You forgot again



FFFFFFFFUUUUU- 
It is fixed once more.
*Clicks sig off button*


----------



## Laex (Feb 2, 2010)

Juli said:


> You mean you already have a version without the watermark? How? O_o
> We won't remove watermarks from pictures.
> 
> 
> ...



 

I NEED TO REP YOU


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 2, 2010)

Request for Juli, please.

What kind of request: Set
Stock: 
Border: Solid
Style: Rounded
Size: Junior
Extras: Could you make the text say "The Females of Pokemon"? For the Avatar, could you zoom in on the second girl going left?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 2, 2010)

I've never gotten an avy from Juli before, so I would like to request that she do it for me, if it's not a problem. 

I would like an avy out of this: 150 x 150, dotted border (with no white space between the border and the image like you did with Laex's avy). I want Manaphy's entire body in the avy, though cut part of his antennae out from the avy so it can be more centered and focused on him. Get some of the ocean scenery around him in the avy as well. Not too many effects, just brighten it up (think of it as if it's a sunny day on the ocean waves) and bring out the stock's natural colors please.

I hope this doesn't sound too complicated. Please and thank you, though. If you need any clarification, just ask me.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 2, 2010)

~M~ said:


> ;


I love them. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sanbi (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a request for Juli, but since she has so many requests I won't mind waiting a bit for it .

What kind of request: Set
Stock: 
Border: Whichever you prefer
Style: Rounded 
Size: Senior
Extras: I would like the sig of Ace and his Speech Bubble, with Luffy and Mr. 3 on there as well, so basically the entire big panel. I would like the Avy of the lower left panel showing Luffy and "ACCEEE!!!". I would also like the Japanese text not there as well please.


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 2, 2010)

Set please.
Cut off her front pic and her name.
Effects and borders up to you.

Thank you.


----------



## The Six Paths of Pein (Feb 3, 2010)

Aizen avy, middle panel. Please leave the words. And I would lurve it being colored and include some bomb ass lighting. Please and thankies. 125x125 also.


----------



## Juli (Feb 3, 2010)

I did this one first because it was faster, next is Darth Nihilus. 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Lucrecia/ ~M~ - 202
Senbonzakura /Izumi - 203
Darth Nihilus/ Juli - 204
Nawheetos/ Juli - 206
Kelsey/ Juli - 206
Candy - 206
真魚rashin-sama京 - 206
Mikecia - 206
Nøøps - 206
First Moon - 207
.:Jason:. /Juli - 207
Sanbi /Juli - 207
•Rinoa• - 207
The Six Paths of Pein - 207

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​

..@_@


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 3, 2010)

Juli said:


>



Wow, those are awesome!

Thank you so much~


----------



## Izumi (Feb 3, 2010)

Yay you guys listened. Wait omg this is the list..
So many good requests for Juli, I'm quite jealous. P:

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Lucrecia/ ~M~ - 202
Senbonzakura /Izumi - 203
Darth Nihilus/ Juli - 204
Nawheetos/ Juli - 206
Kelsey/ Juli - 206
Candy - 206
真魚rashin-sama京 /Izumi - 206
Mikecia - 206
N??ps - 206
First Moon - 207
.:Jason:. /Juli - 207
Sanbi /Juli - 207
?Rinoa? - 207
The Six Paths of Pein - 207

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Burke (Feb 3, 2010)

Oops i forgot to say who i wanted to do it.
Izumi, since your feeling so left out, you can do mine.


----------



## Juli (Feb 3, 2010)

Izumi said:


> Yay you guys listened. Wait omg this is the list..
> So many good requests for Juli, I'm quite jealous. P:



..nuuu.. 


*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 








I'm sorry, I couldn't think of any good text. I'm bad with words..especially wiz ze english wordz..@_@


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 3, 2010)

:33 

Loves eit

Repping thrice


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Feb 3, 2010)

Izumi said:


> Yay you guys listened. Wait omg this is the list..
> So many good requests for Juli, I'm quite jealous. P:
> 
> *~Requests Housekeeping~*
> ...




u can haz my request pek


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 4, 2010)

i'll take FirstMoon ;3


----------



## cheshire cat (Feb 4, 2010)

set request for juli please. :]

150x150 ava:

sig:

I really like the avatars that you've made for me XD so now I'm requesting for a set... I like how've you've made my sets simple and not much effects so can i ask of this again?  For the avatar, I'd like it focused around her head, if you can get her arms in as well that would be cool.  the sig shouldn't be so big, around 500 x 200, but i don't mind really. I'll love your work anyway 

thank you <3


----------



## Izumi (Feb 4, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> Oops i forgot to say who i wanted to do it.
> Izumi, since your feeling so left out, you can do mine.





真魚rashin-sama京 said:


> u can haz my request pek



Awh you guys are sweet. <3 btw noops, your sig.
And Juli, I didn't mean anything really. Love you too. 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Lucrecia/ ~M~ - 202
Nawheetos/ Juli - 206
Kelsey/ Juli - 206
Candy - 206
真魚rashin-sama京 /Izumi - 206
Mikecia - 206
Nøøps - 206
First Moon /Snow - 207
.:Jason:. /Juli - 207
Sanbi /Juli - 207
•Rinoa• - 207
The Six Paths of Pein - 207
Confetti /Juli - 207

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Candy (Feb 4, 2010)

you guys could go ahead and take my name of the list thing, Because I'm suddenly liking my sig/ava again


----------



## Juli (Feb 4, 2010)

Izumi said:


> Awh you guys are sweet. <3 btw noops, your sig.
> And Juli, I didn't mean anything really. Love you too.



It's okay..



*Spoiler*: _Nawheetos_


----------



## Juli (Feb 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Confetti_ 



 Thanks for always coming back here, I really appreciate it...<3


----------



## Nawheetos (Feb 4, 2010)

Juli said:


> It's okay..
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Nawheetos_


It looks awesome pek Thank you!!
Rep + cred for you


----------



## Burke (Feb 4, 2010)

Izumi said:


> Awh you guys are sweet. <3 btw noops, your sig.
> And Juli, I didn't mean anything really. Love you too.
> 
> *~Requests Housekeeping~*
> ...



Sig? wat sig? 
You forgot that i said i wanted you to do it? 
Nøøps/Izumi - 206


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 4, 2010)

*Stock:*
 Avatar: 
 Sig: 
*Size:* 150x200 sized avatar, w/e size you think looks good for sig
*Border:* Rounded and dotted. If you can't do both(I'll rep you twice if you do both), just do rounded.

Juli or M please.


----------



## Izumi (Feb 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _真魚rashin-sama京_ 












*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Lucrecia/ ~M~ - 202
Kelsey/ Juli - 206
Mikecia - 206
First Moon /Snow - 207
.:Jason:. /Juli - 207
Sanbi /Juli - 207
?Rinoa? - 207
The Six Paths of Pein - 207
Atlantic Storm /Juli or ~M~ - 208

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 5, 2010)

This is a request for Juli. :3

I'd like an avy made out of this:  150 x 150 with a dotted border. I want it focused mainly on the Quagsire (try to get most of his body in the avy, his tail can be cut off somewhat though to make it look better), but make sure to get the Woopers surrounding him in the avy as well <3 Just make it pretty without too many effects, brighten it up, and just bring out it's natural colors. Pretty much the same as my last request. 

I'd also like an avy made out of this:  150 x 150 with a dotted border. I want it of the Pokemon on the left. Try to get as much of him into the avy as you possibly can while still keeping it looking good (I don't mind if there's some of the Japanese text in the avy, I'd actually like there to be some ). Like I've said before, just make it pretty without too many effects, brighten it up a bit, and bring out the natural colors. :3

I'd like a sig made out of this:
 Just resize it to a size you think looks the best and is within senior member sig limits. Like with my last request, don't use too many effects, just make it look prettier, brighter, and bring out it's natural colors. I would like a dotted border without the white space for it as well. Also, there is no need for cropping any part of it. Just resizing will do. :3

Please and thank you!


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 5, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Stock:*
> Avatar:
> Sig:
> *Size:* 150x200 sized avatar, w/e size you think looks good for sig
> ...



Taking            .


----------



## Izumi (Feb 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Mikecia_


----------



## Mikecia (Feb 5, 2010)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mikecia_



Thank you very much amuse.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 5, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Hey gaiz :33
> 
> 
> Set please
> ...


;;;


*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## Izumi (Feb 6, 2010)

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Lucrecia/ ~M~ - 202
Kelsey/ Juli - 206
.:Jason:. /Juli - 207
Sanbi /Juli - 207
?Rinoa? - 207
The Six Paths of Pein - 207
Atlantic Storm /~M~ - 208
Death-kun /Juli - 208

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Juli (Feb 6, 2010)

Alright Death-kun..


*Spoiler*: _Kelsey_


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you Juli  <3


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 6, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ;;;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _sigs_



Thank you so much!


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 6, 2010)

Requesting a set of this, Want an avatar of the red head and the whole thing as a sig. Feel free to add any effects you feel might help the picture look better.

Type: Senior Size

Avatar: The Red Head Girl in the Pic with some sort of graphic effect to visually enhance it. Dotted Border.

Sig: The whole pic would be nice, But as long as it looks good I dont really race, Any Graphic Effect to visually enhance it would be appreciated. Dotted Border.

Stock:


Rep and Cred will be given


----------



## Duffy (Feb 6, 2010)

<<Slug>> said:


> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so can someone take this request?


----------



## Shanoa (Feb 6, 2010)

Salutation 

Type: Senior Set
Avatar: Animated and dotted border (show each characters face)
Signature: shrink the image and dotted border
Stock:


Thank you


----------



## Izumi (Feb 6, 2010)

<<Slug>> said:


> so can someone take this request?



okay.
turn off your sig pls. :/



sapphireninja said:


> Salutation
> 
> Type: Senior Set
> Avatar: Animated and dotted border (show each characters face)
> ...



I want yours again. ;3

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Lucrecia/ ~M~ - 202
.:Jason:. /Juli - 207
Sanbi /Juli - 207
•Rinoa• - 207
The Six Paths of Pein - 207
Atlantic Storm /~M~ - 208
Death-kun /Juli - 208
Rakiyo - 208
sapphireninja /Izumi - 208

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 6, 2010)

i'll take Rakiyo ;3


----------



## Izumi (Feb 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _sapphireninja_ 



Hope the avatar's not too big..


----------



## Morphine (Feb 7, 2010)

ava 150 x 150 and 150 x 200, solid white border


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rakiyo_


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Feb 7, 2010)

Stock: 
For anyone who wants it. 
Do as you please.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 7, 2010)

^ ooh i want him


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 7, 2010)

Morphine said:


> ava 150 x 150 and 150 x 200, solid white border



Okay      then


----------



## Shanoa (Feb 7, 2010)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _sapphireninja_
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the avatar's not too big..



Omg lovely work
i luv it 

Thank you Izumi 

rep and credit


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 7, 2010)

;


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 7, 2010)

request: Signature, please 
Stock: 
Border: Solid
Style: Rounded
Size: Junior
Extras:None


----------



## Metaro (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi (:.


*Spoiler*: __ 




I would like an avatar(150x150) and signature

Stcok:


Thank a lot (:!


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 8, 2010)

AlexandraDragon said:


> request: Signature, please
> Stock:
> Border: Solid
> Style: Rounded
> ...





FlyingLeaf said:


> Hi (:.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I'll do these.


----------



## Rima (Feb 9, 2010)

Request for Snow princess. 

What kind of request: Set
Stock: 
Border: None
Style: Rounded
Size: Junior


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Feb 9, 2010)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _真魚rashin-sama京_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



amazing! tyvm! 

++Reps


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 9, 2010)

To Snow, Izumi or anyone else.

I'd like to change stock, plz.


Could i request a set with the same stock as the last one?
But this time i'd like a trans set, ava with pink or white solid borders.
The same line from Snow on sig if it's possible.
_It's sweetest victory
when you've known defeat_
Thank you.


----------



## AppleChan (Feb 9, 2010)

Set for M please. I know how good you are with yaoi sets.  



Size: Senior
Dotted border.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 10, 2010)

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

.:Jason:. / Juli - 207
Sanbi / Juli - 207
The Six Paths of Pein - 207
Death-kun /Juli - 208
<<Slug>> - 208
Beyond Birthday / Snow - 209
AlexandraDragon/ ~M~ - 209
FlyingLeaf/ ~M~ - 209
xXxRimaMashiroxXx/ Snow - 209
Xanxus - 209
•Rinoa• - 209
AppleChan/ ~M~ - 209

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 10, 2010)

Juli

Set please
Size: 150x200 avatar, w/e for sig
Stock: . (sig image focused on Red please)
Border: The partially rounded with border one for avatar and rounded or dotted for sig please.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Peter (Feb 10, 2010)

Izumi, i'd like an avy this please. 


make an avy out of the little guy (the one on the right) dotted border, all of its body in the avy. Bring out the natural colors, brighten it a bit, not too many effects but still make it look pretty, thanks.


----------



## Soldier (Feb 10, 2010)

Izu's shooooop~.
Anyone care to make me a valentine's-y set?

Set: Just... Make it Valentine's-ish, I guess. I wish I could help you as to how or what I want, but I don't really know.  No obnoxioulsy hot/neon pinks, please. softer/lighter pinks and maybe some red... Ffff--- I dunno, do what you want. D:
Border: Dotted/dashed on both avatars and signature.
Text: Add it if you want to. free reign here. except the hot pink thing. Uhm. Yeah.
Size: 400 _height_, please. Max 450.
Avatars: 150x150 of Lavi (left)
125 x 125 of Allen (right)


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 11, 2010)

Izu's shop 
Valentine's set plz <3

or

or

Border: Same as my current set, same goes for the size as well.
Avatar: 150x150 ; can I have a small heart on it?
Text: Sweets, or xoxo. (or none)
Thank you <3


----------



## Juli (Feb 11, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Juli
> 
> Set please
> Size: 150x200 avatar, w/e for sig
> ...



Sorry, but I reject this. First..you also requested the same Set at colours and Alice's Shop. And then I haven't seen you using the last set that I made for you (you're also not using the set that M made for you). If it's just an Avy then I wouldn't mind, but a Set requires a lot more time for me to do it and I don't want to do it for nothing. :/


----------



## The Six Paths of Pein (Feb 11, 2010)

Yo, it's been awhile since I sent my request in. I'm just wondering if it'll be done soon, and the rules say I'm allowed to complain after a week. : P


----------



## Izumi (Feb 11, 2010)

Peter said:


> Izumi, i'd like an avy this please.
> 
> 
> make an avy out of the little guy (the one on the right) dotted border, all of its body in the avy. Bring out the natural colors, brighten it a bit, not too many effects but still make it look pretty, thanks.





sweets said:


> Izu's shop
> Valentine's set plz <3
> 
> or
> ...



Takies. 
And sweets, I'll do the first two of the three pics you gave me into sets. :33

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

.:Jason:. / Juli - 207
Sanbi / Juli - 207
The Six Paths of Pein - 207
Death-kun /Juli - 208
<<Slug>> - 208
Beyond Birthday / Snow - 209
AlexandraDragon/ ~M~ - 209
FlyingLeaf/ ~M~ - 209
xXxRimaMashiroxXx/ Snow - 209
Xanxus - 209
?Rinoa? - 209
AppleChan/ ~M~ - 209
Peter /Izumi - 209
Soldier - 210
sweets /Izumi - 210

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Juli (Feb 11, 2010)

The Six Paths of Pein said:


> Yo, it's been awhile since I sent my request in. I'm just wondering if it'll be done soon, and the rules say I'm allowed to complain after a week. : P



I'll do yours..:3


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 11, 2010)

Juli said:


> Sorry, but I reject this. First..you also requested the same Set at colours and Alice's Shop. And then I haven't seen you using the last set that I made for you (you're also not using the set that M made for you). If it's just an Avy then I wouldn't mind, but a Set requires a lot more time for me to do it and I don't want to do it for nothing. :/



Okay. Sorry if I caused any trouble. I'll withdraw my request from here.


----------



## Juli (Feb 11, 2010)

Okay..:3 And no problem. You can always request again, just don't request the same set in more than one shop again..:3




*Spoiler*: _Death-kun_ 











Hope you like it..


----------



## Sanbi (Feb 11, 2010)

Juli said:


> Okay..:3 And no problem. You can always request again, just don't request the same set in more than one shop again..:3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for taking my new request. I really appreciate it.  Rep and Cred as always. Although I may need to spread first, but it is worth it pek


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

I love it Juli, thank you so much.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 11, 2010)

;  

 ;


----------



## Femme fatale (Feb 11, 2010)

I would like a set please guys :33


*Spoiler*: _avatar_ 








I will love you forever if you do two avatars with these pictures. I'll name my first born after you.


See the sig, can you keep it reletively small? When I say small, I mean not tall... does that make any sense? Oh whatever do what you like! Professionals know best


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Beyond Birthday_ 







*Spoiler*: _sig_ 













*Spoiler*: _xXxRimaMashiroxXx_ 







*Spoiler*: _sig_


----------



## Juli (Feb 12, 2010)

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

<<Slug>> - 208
Xanxus - 209
•Rinoa• - 209
AppleChan/ ~M~ - 209
Peter /Izumi - 209
Soldier - 210
sweets /Izumi - 210
Femme fatale - 210

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


Sanbi said:


> Thanks for taking my new request. I really appreciate it.  Rep and Cred as always. Although I may need to spread first, but it is worth it pek





Death-kun said:


> I love it Juli, thank you so much.



Glad you guys like it..


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 12, 2010)

Can I just have an ava please?

150x150 Dotted or a Half rounded one (Like what M did with the Itahci set)


Anyone can take it, thanks .


----------



## Juli (Feb 12, 2010)

Do want..


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks Juli .


----------



## Juli (Feb 12, 2010)

My pleasure..:33


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 12, 2010)

:fap:fap.

Thank you pek


----------



## Izumi (Feb 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _sweets_ 



hope it isn't too plain


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 12, 2010)

it is plain but i still like it  
thank you pek


----------



## Izumi (Feb 13, 2010)

Yay thank god you like it sweets. :33


----------



## twilight (Feb 13, 2010)

What kind of request: Set 
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Border:  no border
Style: Rounded 
Size: Junior
Extras:Just see what you can do with it. XD


----------



## Peter (Feb 13, 2010)

thank you, it looks amazing pek


----------



## DookieMonster (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm back, Juli. Can you fix me up with a new set.

What kind of request: Set
Stock: 
Border: Whichever you prefer
Style: Rounded
Size: Junior
Text: DookieMonster
Extras: Top Panel, can I have it as sig then take out speech bubble + ino/kakashi, then avatar as Kakuzu bottom panel. [Basically all Kakuzu]


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Feb 13, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Beyond Birthday_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I love it. 
I have to spread my rep.


----------



## Katz (Feb 14, 2010)

for Juli. <33
just have fun with it, rounded border for sig only.


----------



## Dalis (Feb 14, 2010)

Request for anyone:

&​*Avy *
-for the Black Rider (the one wearing the helmet)
-Junior size
-dotted border
-text: "The world is not as cruel as you take it to be."

*Sig*
Probably you can cut them into two parts and put them over each other...?


(seems like link doesn't work.....edited. tell me if it still doesn't work.)


----------



## Izumi (Feb 15, 2010)

Omg sorry for the neglect. D:

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

<<Slug>> - 208
Xanxus - 209
•Rinoa• - 209
AppleChan/ ~M~ - 209
Soldier - 210
Femme fatale - 210
twilight - 211
DookieMonster /Juli - 211
nanagonana - 211
Katz /Juli - 211

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Juli (Feb 15, 2010)

Izu..Xanxus deleted his request. Maybe we should better keep track of the older requests..D:


*Spoiler*: _<<Slug>>_ 





I couldn't remove the light, sorry. D:






DookieMonster said:


> I'm back, Juli. Can you fix me up with a new set.
> 
> What kind of request: Set
> Stock:
> ...





Katz said:


> for Juli. <33
> just have fun with it, rounded border for sig only.



Will do..


----------



## Izumi (Feb 15, 2010)

Juli said:


> Izu..Xanxus deleted his request. Maybe we should better keep track of the older requests..D:/QUOTE]
> 
> Oh.. I didn't notice.. Yeah, we should. I'm sorry gaiz. D:
> 
> ...


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2010)

Juli, can you do me please?
Set request. Senoir Avy. 150x150 do those nice special effects like you did with Sanbi's Ace getting murdered set. 



*Avy Stock:*
*Sig Stock*: 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

A request for Juli. :3

I would like an avy out of this:  150 x 150, dotted border please. :3 Try to get as much of Kotone and the Pokemon in the avy as you can. Just make it look pretty without too many effects, brighten it up a bit, bring out it's natural colors, etc. The same thing as always for me. 

Please and thank you!


----------



## Innocence (Feb 15, 2010)

*What kind of request:* Animation
*Stock:* 
*Border:* Solid 
*Style:* Square 
*Size:* Senior
*Extras:* Text -
_"Pokedex Entry: Hypno carries a pendulum-like device. There once was an incident in which it took away a child it hypnotized. "_

_"Oh hypno, your such a pedo!"_

*Animation order:*
1.blank screen with the pokedex entry text in bold black letters, then fade to 2rd frame
2.then the girls faces showing him spanking her butt, fade to 3th frame
3. blank screen agian, then bold letters, oh hypno, your such a pedo!

about like a 3 sec frame speed?

thanks and your freaking awesome!


----------



## Izumi (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok.

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

•Rinoa• /Izumi - 209
AppleChan/ ~M~ - 209
Soldier /Izumi - 210
Femme fatale - 210
twilight - 211
DookieMonster /Juli - 211
nanagonana - 211
Katz /Juli - 211
BlackSmoke /Juli - 211
Death-kun /Juli - 211
Innocence - 211

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 15, 2010)

;


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 16, 2010)

What kind of request: Set
Stock: 
Border: Dotted 
Style: Square 
Size: junior
Extras:could you make the signature be 300x200 and have the text say Lethal Fatality. Also could you make a 64x64 version of the avatar plzz.


----------



## `Monster (Feb 16, 2010)

*Make Up*

Can you please make the edges curved for this banner?

And in the middle, make it say

"The Sexisest Contests Ever!"

You can choose the font, but make it something nice please <3
And kinda shine.

Here is the banner:



Thank you!
PM me when it is done!


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 16, 2010)

i'll take *»•Paiñ•«* and *`Monster*


----------



## Femme fatale (Feb 16, 2010)

nuuuuuuuu do mine


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Feb 16, 2010)

What kind of request: Set
Stock(sig): 
Stock (avatar):
Size: Senior
Border: Surprise me.
Text: "The_Unforgiven" in a corner somewhere (non prominent). "Alessandro Nesta" (prominent)


----------



## Juli (Feb 17, 2010)

Have fun..


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2010)

*Sugoi*, thanks you sooo much.


----------



## DookieMonster (Feb 17, 2010)

I'll get you rep very soon when I come back, gotta spread lol
Did you know you never disappoint? @Juli


----------



## Katz (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you Juli.


----------



## shadow5050 (Feb 17, 2010)

Transparencies request

both ava and signature 



thanks in advance

+rep


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 17, 2010)

For Juli:



Same border as my current avy for both sig and avy.

Thank you.


----------



## valerian (Feb 17, 2010)

For Juli, avatar of the Lapras with Red on it. Dotted border please.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 17, 2010)

What kind of request: Gif Sig.
Stock:  :47 - :57
Border: Dotted
Style: Rounded
Size: Junior
Extras: Try to keep the Subtitles


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Feb 17, 2010)

Could someone here make me one fo your fabulous sets? 



A transparency, if you would<3


*Border:* Dotted  
*Style:* Rounded 
*Size: *125x125

THANKS<3


----------



## cheshire cat (Feb 18, 2010)

Avatar request for Juli. :] Two avatars please, LOL, not much effects please, can you just keep it simple Like you've done with your previous avatars that you made for me. 

stock:

stock:

will rep and cred your fantastic work. Have a nice day you ~<3


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 18, 2010)

Can I have a couple of ava's please?

150x150 Half Rounded



Thanks :33


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 18, 2010)

Dei-Senpai said:


> Could someone here make me one fo your fabulous sets?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Doing         .


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 18, 2010)

Ava: 150x150

Sig: I don't know. Make it look epic.

Snow


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Feb 18, 2010)

~M~ said:


> Doing         .



Thanks so much! 

EDIT: SORRY D


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _»•Paiñ•«_ 














*Spoiler*: _`Monster_ 












*Spoiler*: _Kelsey♥_ 




;;; 







i'll take some more requests to ease the load..



*~Requests Housekeeping~*

•Rinoa•/Izumi - 209
Soldier/Izumi - 210
Femme fatale/Snow - 210
twilight - 211
nanagonana - 211
Innocence - 211
The_Unforgiven - 211
shadow5050 - 212
Champagne Supernova/ Juli - 212
Jotaro Kujo/Juli - 212
Captain Obvious/Snow - 212
Dei-Senpai/ M - 212
Confetti/Juli - 212
Super Mike/Snow - 212

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you Snow pek.


----------



## Izumi (Feb 19, 2010)

sorry it took like four years to get this done. ;__;


*Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_ 










*Spoiler*: _Soldier_ 









*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Femme fatale/Snow - 210
twilight - 211
nanagonana - 211
Innocence - 211
The_Unforgiven - 211
shadow5050 - 212
Champagne Supernova/ Juli - 212
Jotaro Kujo/Juli - 212
Captain Obvious/Snow - 212
Dei-Senpai/ M - 212
Confetti/Juli - 212
Super Mike/Snow - 212

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 19, 2010)

Izumi said:


> sorry it took like four years to get this done. ;__;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_


YaY!!
That's ok, thank u so so mux Izumi. +reps

The trans sig looks so awesome.


U guys rocks.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 19, 2010)

You said both rounded and dotted, I just did the one that looked better for the avy X< 

 ;


----------



## -Shen- (Feb 19, 2010)

I want a set.

Avatar: 
Sig: 

Can I have the text Akatsuki in my sig ? And my avatar I want a Senior Size


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)

I have an avy and sig request for Juli. :3  150 x 150 with a dotted border. I think you know my usual, but I'll say it again anyway. I can't really explain how much of Wallace's body I want in it, but just make the avy focused on him and have a good portion of his body in the avy. Just make it pretty, bring out natural colors, etc. You get the idea.  
 Try not to crop it at all, just resize it. Resize it so it can be the biggest it can while still being within the senior member sig limits. Dotted border, pretty it up, bring out natural colors, etc. :3 I know it's going to be a very hard stock to work with probably, so if you can't do it the way I asked you to, you can make it in any way you feel like. <3

Please and thank you!


----------



## Izumi (Feb 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Twilight_ 



I made you a senior ava too 'cause you can be one right now. :>







*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Femme fatale/Snow - 210
nanagonana - 211
Innocence - 211
The_Unforgiven - 211
shadow5050 - 212
Champagne Supernova/ Juli - 212
Jotaro Kujo/Juli - 212
Captain Obvious/Snow - 212
Confetti/Juli - 212
Super Mike/Snow - 212
VampireKnights - 212
Death-kun /Juli - 213

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Feb 19, 2010)

~M~ said:


> You said both rounded and dotted, I just did the one that looked better for the avy X<
> 
> ;



Thanks so much ;u; I'll rep you as soon as I can! 

The ava looks lovely. I liek ti better than rounded. Hee hee.


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 19, 2010)

Banner requests for Juli/~M~<3

*Spoiler*: _Specifics_ 




I want atleast 2 banners please ~
(not mandatory; but can I have the text animated?)
Size:  400x650 [or anything that is junior&senior usable)

*Spoiler*: _Stock # 1_ 





OR:

Text: The Naruto x Ino FC




*Spoiler*: _Stock # 2_ 





OR

Text: Blonde & The Bold: The Karin x Ino FC


----------



## Izumi (Feb 20, 2010)

nanagonana said:


> Request for anyone:
> 
> &​*Avy *
> -for the Black Rider (the one wearing the helmet)
> ...



I'll take this and also shadow5050's

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Femme fatale/Snow - 210
nanagonana /Izumi - 211
The_Unforgiven - 211
shadow5050 /Izumi- 212
Champagne Supernova/ Juli - 212
Jotaro Kujo/Juli - 212
Captain Obvious/Snow - 212
Confetti/Juli - 212
Super Mike/Snow - 212
VampireKnights - 212
Death-kun /Juli - 213

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Juli (Feb 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Champagne Supernova_


----------



## Juli (Feb 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Confetti_ 










*Spoiler*: _Death-kun_ 









Hope you like it..<3


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you so much Juli.


----------



## Juli (Feb 21, 2010)

You're welcome..<3


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 21, 2010)

velvet set please pek
What kind of request: Set, transparency sig backround for avatar. ok i just want naruto and sakura on it soo please take out sasuke (dont kill me) and  if u can for the sig try to have narutos arm make a loop around sakuras arms avatar focus on sakura

Stock: 


Border: you decide 

Style: u decide 

Size: Junior 

Extras: text itsmylife, cute effect u decide 


thank u 

now i hope its more understandable?


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Femme fatale_ 




;;;


*Spoiler*: _sig_


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd like a set please.

Stock: 

To whoever will take it, best resolution allowed, I appreciate the time and effort you take. Go with whatever you feel.

Sig and Avy if possible with dotted borders. Rep/Acknowledge is eminent.


----------



## cheshire cat (Feb 22, 2010)

Juli said:


> *Spoiler*: _Confetti_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why do you say 'hope you like it? ' I love all of the work you give me.  your skills are great <3 thanks for avatars mate. cheers.


----------



## `Monster (Feb 22, 2010)

Can someone please make this smaller? I mean a decent banner size.


And in some letters please let it say "1m first place 1k Bump Contest !!!" in any type of letters <3 not plain though

just make it nice, shiny, trim the edges ~

email me when it is done please


----------



## KBL (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi! 

Can i request a set of this?


Give the sig some bright and effects and add this words "My dog Skip"  in the right corner at the top with a convenient colour...

And a ava of the dog (Skip) face... I'm not a senior member yet (125 x 125)

Thanks!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks fantastic Juli


----------



## koguryo (Feb 23, 2010)

What kind of request: Set
Stock:  
Border: Any
Style: Square
Size: Junior
Extras: Text for Avy, "Seungyeon"  or if possible "한승연" 
Text for Sig, "Lupin"


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 23, 2010)

What kind of request: Set
Stock: 
Border: The artist can decide
Style: The artist can decide
Size: Junior

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 23, 2010)

If I am allowed to request again 


150x200 avatar of top panel of Kizaru kicking and another one 150x150 please
One with no border one with a dotted border

Juli please.


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 23, 2010)

*Edit:*


Trans set, please.
To Snow or Izumi.

Solid border on ava, any effects up to you.
Thank you
Could u add this text in sign"If i turn into another
Dig me up from under what is covering
The better part of me.
Sing this song!
Remind me that we'll always have each other
When everything else is gone."♫


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Captain Obvious_


----------



## Izumi (Feb 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _nanagonana_ 












*Spoiler*: _shadow5050_


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 24, 2010)

My names not on the list


----------



## Izumi (Feb 24, 2010)

^ it is nao. :3



koguryo said:


> What kind of request: Set
> Stock:
> Border: Any
> Style: Square
> ...



I'll be taking this.



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> What kind of request: Set
> Stock:
> Border: The artist can decide
> Style: The artist can decide
> ...



This redirects to some automatic photo album. Rehost it k. (:



?Rinoa? said:


> *Edit:*
> 
> 
> Trans set, please./ano
> ...



Account Inactive. ;__;


*~Requests Housekeeping~*

The_Unforgiven - 211
Super Mike /Snow - 212
VampireKnights - 212
sweets /Juli or ~M~ - 213
itsmylife - 213
真魚rashin-sama京 - 213
`Monster - 213
KisameBijuuLevel - 213
koguryo /Izumi - 213
Atlantic Storm - 213

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 24, 2010)

•Rinoa• said:


> *Edit:*
> 
> 
> Trans set, please.
> ...





Izumi said:


> Account Inactive. ;__;


Ooops. Sorry...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 24, 2010)

Izumi said:


> This redirects to some automatic photo album. Rehost it k. (:


What kind of request: Set
Stock: 
Border: The artist can decide
Style: The artist can decide
Size: Junior

Fixed. Sorry about that.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 24, 2010)

Transparency


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shanoa (Feb 24, 2010)

Salutation 

Type: Senior Set
Avatar: Dotted border (show character face)
Signature: Dotted border
Stock:


Thank you


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 24, 2010)

Sig set of this:



Effects: I would like the background to be changed to red please and effects to also be red... I would like it bordered too. 

Size: Junior

Maker: Anyone

Text: None

Thanks!


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 24, 2010)

sapphireninja said:


> Salutation
> 
> Type: Senior Set
> Avatar: Dotted border (show character face)
> ...



I'll do this


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Super Mike_ 




;;


*Spoiler*: _sig_


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 24, 2010)

真魚rashin-sama京 said:


> I'd like a set please.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...





KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can i request a set of this?
> 
> ...





WolfPrinceKouga said:


> What kind of request: Set
> Stock:
> Border: The artist can decide
> Style: The artist can decide
> ...



i'll take these~ ;3


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 24, 2010)

Simple 150x200 ava request.     No effects really needed. Just resize and add a decent border.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _真魚rashin-sama京_ 




;


----------



## Dalis (Feb 25, 2010)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _nanagonana_



Thanks but can you add some effects to it? I forgot to add this in my post...sorry. Maybe something similar to the effect in your avy? whatever you think is nice. Work your magic 

The sig is awesome btw


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 25, 2010)

A request for Juli <3

Could you make an avy out of this? :3  150 x 150. Can I have two versions, one with a dotted border and one without a border at all? Just focus on the two there and whatnot, get some of their bodies in the avy, etc. Make it look pretty without too many effects, brighten it up a bit, bring out natural colors, the same old stuff. 

Also, could you make an avy out of this as well?  150 x 150. Can I have two versions, one with a dotted border and one without a border at all? Just focus on the middle with Kotone hugging Totodile, and get a good portion of them both in the avy. :3 Make it look pretty without too many effects, brighten it up a bit, bring out natural colors, the same old stuff. <3

Please and thank you.


----------



## Izumi (Feb 25, 2010)

?Rinoa? said:


> Ooops. Sorry...





DarkAngelSakura said:


> Sig set of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shall take these~ :3



nanagonana said:


> Thanks but can you add some effects to it? I forgot to add this in my post...sorry. Maybe something similar to the effect in your avy? whatever you think is nice. Work your magic
> 
> The sig is awesome btw



Okay I'll work on it~


*~Requests Housekeeping~*

The_Unforgiven - 211
VampireKnights - 212
sweets /Juli or ~M~ - 213
itsmylife - 213
`Monster - 213
KisameBijuuLevel /Snow - 213
koguryo /Izumi - 213
Atlantic Storm - 213
WolfPrinceKouga /Snow - 214
cjones8612 - 214
sapphireninja /~M~ - 214
DarkAngelSakura /Izumi - 214
Aldo Raine - 214
nanagonana /Izumi - 214
Death-kun /Juli - 214

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _KisameBijuuLevel_


----------



## KBL (Feb 25, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _KisameBijuuLevel_


It's fantastic pek

Thanks Snow !

Reps+ and credit for you


----------



## Red (Feb 26, 2010)

Sig gif request:
Link: 
Time: 0:45 - 0:56
Dimensions: Your choice


----------



## Juli (Feb 26, 2010)

Sorry for my absence..>_< I'll take some of the older requests (Vampire Knights, itsmylife, Monster) and AtlanticStorm and Death-kun. 
~M~..could you maybe do sweets request? I don't know how to make animated text.


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 26, 2010)

Juli said:


> Sorry for my absence..>_< I'll take some of the older requests (Vampire Knights, itsmylife) and AtlanticStorm and Death-kun.
> ~M~..could you maybe do sweets request? I don't know how to make animated text.



Thanks, looks great.


----------



## Metaro (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi It's me again ??


*Spoiler*: __ 




I would like avatar (150x150)and signarture
Of the girl w/the flower *0*

Thanks a lot !


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 27, 2010)

they don't necessicarly have to be animated text btw 
also, i changed the text for the first banner to "The Naruto x Ino fc: Bring the Smexy Back!"


----------



## Izumi (Feb 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _nanogonana_ 















*Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_


----------



## Izumi (Feb 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _DarkAngelSakura_ 












*~Requests Housekeeping~*

VampireKnights - 212
sweets /Juli or ~M~ - 213
itsmylife - 213
`Monster - 213
koguryo /Izumi - 213
Atlantic Storm - 213
WolfPrinceKouga /Snow - 214
cjones8612 - 214
sapphireninja /~M~ - 214
Death-kun /Juli - 214
Red /Snow - 214
Raye.. - 215

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 27, 2010)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_


Awww... looks so adorable and beautiful, i loved!

Thank u Izumi!!!+reps 

Awesome set to DarkAngelSakura.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't really know how to do animated text either =w=


----------



## Juli (Feb 27, 2010)

..XD Oh well..she said that it doesn't have to be animated. So..do you want to take it or shall I? Either way is fine with me :3


*Spoiler*: _VampireKnight_


----------



## Dalis (Feb 27, 2010)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _nanogonana_



Thanks very much!


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 27, 2010)

; 


> ..XD Oh well..she said that it doesn't have to be animated. So..do you want to take it or shall I? Either way is fine with me :3


I don't particularly want to take it :3


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 27, 2010)

A set from this;



Thanks by now


----------



## Shanoa (Feb 27, 2010)

~M~ said:


> ;
> 
> I don't particularly want to take it :3



it's beautiful
rep and credit pek


----------



## KohZa (Feb 27, 2010)

request set for juli or snow princess 



Avy:senior size 
Sig: whatever you thinks looks good  
text:The One-Eyed Dragon,Masamune Date
border:thin white 

Thx .


----------



## -Shen- (Feb 27, 2010)

Juli said:


> ..XD Oh well..she said that it doesn't have to be animated. So..do you want to take it or shall I? Either way is fine with me :3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _VampireKnight_


Its very awesome  Repped.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 27, 2010)

Please:





Thanks


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 28, 2010)

I'll take *ZexionAxel*, the stock looks hot 




*Spoiler*: _WolfPrinceKouga_ 





i made you a 150x150 ava since you can upload it by now if you want to

;


----------



## Odoriko (Feb 28, 2010)

Type of Request: set 
Stock: 
Border: ANY
Rep & Cred to give, thanks <3
Make Naru~kun look like a god  lol.


----------



## Bakapanda (Feb 28, 2010)

`Monster said:


> Can someone please make this smaller? I mean a decent banner size.
> 
> 
> And in some letters please let it say "1m first place 1k Bump Contest !!!" in any type of letters <3 not plain though
> ...




*yoink


----------



## Juli (Feb 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _sweets_ 





I'm not so happy about how the second turned out. So if you also don't like it then I can redo it. D:





*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 





That's the best I could do. I couldn't make his arm around hers because then his head would have covered her head. D:




Next is AtlanticStorm and Death-kun.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 28, 2010)

^ its ok i like it pek rep


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 28, 2010)

Juli said:


> *Spoiler*: _sweets_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love them both alottts  
but the purple is sorta off in the second pic.
still, it's fine with me. 
(can they be smaller?)

-repping for sure- pek


----------



## Sunako (Feb 28, 2010)

please.
Trans it and make it look good ,  Two dotted avas , one on karin's face and one on sasuke's.


----------



## Rosie (Mar 1, 2010)

Set request for this stock:

Extras- Rounded with dotted border for both the avie and the sig. The avie should be Naruto.
Please and thank you pek


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 1, 2010)

Can I have a couple of Avas please?


Ava: 150x150 Half Rounded or Dotted


*Spoiler*: __ 








For anyone to take.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 1, 2010)

Could I get an avi of this please? 

That size, no boarder, the top left corner and bottom right corners rounded.

Could I also get this picture as a sig?


I only want the boy in the coat, with the red bubbles close to his leg, and a transparent background. 
Like this:

*Spoiler*: __ 




In or around this size




For anyone who will take it, I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Izumi (Mar 2, 2010)

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

`Monster /Panda - 213
koguryo /Izumi - 213
Atlantic Storm - 213
cjones8612 - 214
Death-kun /Juli - 214
Red /Snow - 214
Raye.. - 215
FirstMoon - 215
ZexionAxel /Snow - 215
The Pink Ninja - 215
Hazelnut - 215
Sunako - 216
Rose Red Belle - 216
Robert Haydn - 216

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Juli (Mar 2, 2010)

Taking FirstMoon and ThePinkNinja.
cjones..your picture is not showing. D:


*Spoiler*: _sweets_ 





This better? 





*Spoiler*: _AtlanticStorm_


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 2, 2010)

Izumi said:


> *~Requests Housekeeping~*
> 
> `Monster /Panda - 213
> koguryo /Izumi - 213
> ...



I'm not on the list, I'm before Robert >:


----------



## Cjones (Mar 2, 2010)

Juli said:


> Taking FirstMoon and ThePinkNinja.
> *cjones..your picture is not showing*. D:
> 
> 
> ...



It's showing on my mine. Want me to repost?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 2, 2010)

Juli said:


>



Thank you so much, they're wonderful.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 3, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I'm not on the list, I'm before Robert >:


no need for that, coz i've made yours before them all 


*Spoiler*: __ 



;;;
;;;


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 3, 2010)

Aww thank you Snow, that makes me feel uber special  <33


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 3, 2010)

requesting juli 


trans sig  and an background avatar please 

sig with itsmylife on it and cool effect 

avatar thin border background 

junior 

thanks

*stock*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 3, 2010)

Whitebeard appreciation set need noa pronto! lol.



square, senior, set please, no border. just be creative and dont go overboard with effects, but make wb as cool as you feel like, this man needs some appreciation. thanks!


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 3, 2010)

love it, thank you


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 4, 2010)

i'll take *Robert Haydn* and *SuperNovaLogia*. 



*Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_


----------



## Juli (Mar 4, 2010)

You're welcome sweets..<3

cjones..yeah I can see them now too. Seems like it was only a temporary problem with tinypic. I have to leave that request to someone who's better with transparencies, though..D:

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

`Monster /Panda - 213
koguryo /Izumi - 213
cjones8612 - 214
Red /Snow - 214
Raye.. /Juli - 215
FirstMoon/ Juli - 215
Hazelnut - 215
Sunako - 216
Rose Red Belle - 216
Robert Haydn/ Snow - 216
itsmylife/ Juli - 216
SuperNovaLogia/ Snow

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​
Taking Raye..


*Spoiler*: _The Pink Ninja_


----------



## KohZa (Mar 4, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> i'll take *Robert Haydn* and *SuperNovaLogia*.
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_


:ho:ho:ho.i like it so much ,thx snow.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 5, 2010)

^ you're welcome 



*Spoiler*: _SuperNovaLogia_ 





;;;


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 5, 2010)

Red said:


> Sig gif request:
> Link:
> Time: 0:45 - 0:56
> Dimensions: Your choice


i'm sorry it took so long -__- my imageready was acting weird.. and i finally fixed the problem~


----------



## Red (Mar 5, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> i'm sorry it took so long -__- my imageready was acting weird.. and i finally fixed the problem~


Thanks, I'll credit and rep


----------



## Sakubo (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello~ 

I'd like a large sig please  

With a rounded or dotted border. Thanks!


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Mar 6, 2010)

Set Please (if I'm eligible) to whoever. :3



450x500 or w.e the best you can get, dotted border, w.e effects pleasures you. Thanks in advance to whomever takes it.


----------



## Izumi (Mar 6, 2010)

sorry it took so long. ;__;


*Spoiler*: _koguryo_


----------



## Izumi (Mar 6, 2010)

Rose Red Belle said:


> Set request for this stock:
> 
> Extras- Rounded with dotted border for both the avie and the sig. The avie should be Naruto.
> Please and thank you pek





tsunXtsun said:


> Hello~
> 
> I'd like a large sig please
> 
> With a rounded or dotted border. Thanks!





真魚rashin-sama京 said:


> Set Please (if I'm eligible) to whoever. :3
> 
> 
> 
> 450x500 or w.e the best you can get, dotted border, w.e effects pleasures you. Thanks in advance to whomever takes it.



also taking~

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

`Monster /Panda - 213
cjones8612 - 214
Red /Snow - 214
Raye.. /Juli - 215
FirstMoon/ Juli - 215
Hazelnut - 215
Sunako - 216
Rose Red Belle /Izumi - 216
Robert Haydn/ Snow - 216
itsmylife/ Juli - 216
tsunXtsun /Izumi - 217
真魚rashin-sama京 /Izumi - 217

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## koguryo (Mar 6, 2010)

Izumi said:


> sorry it took so long. ;__;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _koguryo_



Thank you


----------



## Juli (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 6, 2010)

Juli said:


>



Thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks....


----------



## Juli (Mar 6, 2010)

You're welcome...


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Robert Haydn_ 




;

;








*and i'll take cjones8612 and Hazelnut.. *




*~Requests Housekeeping~*

`Monster /Panda - 213
cjones8612/ Snow - 214
Hazelnut/ Snow - 215
Sunako - 216
Rose Red Belle/ Izumi - 216
itsmylife/ Juli - 216
tsunXtsun/ Izumi - 217
真魚rashin-sama京/ Izumi - 217


Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 6, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> Transparency
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


i tried to enhance the pics while at it .. ;3 


*Spoiler*: __ 




resized the pic here a little bit..




*Spoiler*: _original sig_ 









*Spoiler*: _an enhanced one_


----------



## valerian (Mar 6, 2010)

For Juli,
brighten up the colours and add a border around it please.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 6, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Robert Haydn_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! They both look really good I can't wait to use them. Just one thing, (It's not even an issue and if I'm bothering you go right ahead and ignore it.) you forgot the blue bubble in the sig. It should be on the left, above his hand but no higher than the fur of his hood.

Anyway thanks again, I'll +rep you again when I'm able. Something else that I think needs to be said. I won't be using the set until monday. My computer is broken so I can upload the avi (I'm on my PS3's web browser.) until I go to class on monday. So don't think I won't use the set.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 6, 2010)

Request Type: Set
Avatar Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://danbooru.donmai.us/data/sample/sample-29dee9777079646c83219c9454d72623.jpg



Border: No Border
Style: Rounded on one of the top edges.
Size: Junior
Text: Can I have it say "Caelus" in white, with a bit of an outer glow to it. I'd like the font type to be something fancy/classical, but not to the point of it being too tough to read. Possibly have the "C" a larger font size.

Signature Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://danbooru.donmai.us/data/311dde539c5cc82af2ea5dcde1602751.jpg



Border: Dotted
Style: Fully rounded, if possible. Not sure if this can be combined with dotted. If not, normal style.
Size: Junior.
Additional: I'd like the black cropped out. Also, using the same font/effects of the avatar text, have it say:

The
Sad Seven

I'd like "The" in a smaller font, and both S's larger than the rest, just as with the avatar.



If there are any questions or requests that you think won't work well, please let me know? I hope this doesn't seem like too much, I like being exact xD


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 7, 2010)

^ i'll take *Amasius*.





Robert Haydn said:


> Thank you very much! They both look really good I can't wait to use them. Just one thing, (It's not even an issue and if I'm bothering you go right ahead and ignore it.) you forgot the blue bubble in the sig. It should be on the left, above his hand but no higher than the fur of his hood.
> 
> Anyway thanks again, I'll +rep you again when I'm able. Something else that I think needs to be said. I won't be using the set until monday. My computer is broken so I can upload the avi (I'm on my PS3's web browser.) until I go to class on monday. So don't think I won't use the set.


i thought you wanted the  red bubbles only 


*Spoiler*: _here_


----------



## Cjones (Mar 7, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> i tried to enhance the pics while at it .. ;3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Shanoa (Mar 7, 2010)

Good day
set please 


Size senior
Avy: show each of the guys face
Sig: Resize it and no border
color their eyes 
(the one in the left is blue while the right is purplish red)
i'm not sure what kind of effect it should have but it's optional
Thank you


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 7, 2010)

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

`Monster /Panda - 213
Hazelnut/ Snow - 215
Sunako - 216
Rose Red Belle/ Izumi - 216
itsmylife/ Juli - 216
tsunXtsun/ Izumi - 217
真魚rashin-sama京/ Izumi - 217
Jotaro Kujo/ Juli - 217
Amasius/ Snow - 217
sapphireninja - 217

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Izumi (Mar 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_ 










*Spoiler*: _tsunXtsun_


----------



## Sakubo (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you Izumi


----------



## Izumi (Mar 8, 2010)

No problem. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Rosie (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you Izumi. It looks great


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 8, 2010)

What kind of request: Avatar
Stock: 
Border: Solid
Style: Square
Size: Junior
Extras: Anything you want to make it pretty

Please and thank you pek


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 9, 2010)

Hazelnut said:


> Type of Request: set
> Stock:
> Border: ANY
> Rep & Cred to give, thanks <3
> Make Naru~kun look like a god  lol.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Caelus_ 




if i missed anything tell me ;3


*Spoiler*: _125 avy_ 



,,,





*Spoiler*: _150 avy_ 




,,,





*Spoiler*: _sig_


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 9, 2010)

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

`Monster /Panda - 213
Sunako - 216
itsmylife/ Juli - 216
真魚rashin-sama京/ Izumi - 217
Jotaro Kujo/ Juli - 217
sapphireninja - 217
Mist Puppet - 218

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 10, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thankyou so much <3


I love it :


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 10, 2010)

Request set please to Snow or Izu.
Please could u take off the words and also u can cut off a little the image above his head.
Effects up to you, solid borders.
Thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 10, 2010)

Can I have a few Avas please?

150x150 Half Rounded or Dotted Rounded


*Spoiler*: __ 




(Both Pics) 






Thank you pek


----------



## Juli (Mar 10, 2010)

Too busy right now..but I'll take some more requests on the weekend. D:

itsmylife..I'm working on yours :3, the trans is just a bit tricky. 


*Spoiler*: _Jotaro Kujo_


----------



## Dash (Mar 10, 2010)

What kind of request: Set
Stock: 
Border: Solid
Style: Square
Size: Junior
Text: Russell Westbrook
Extras: Would prefer for it to be brightened with some effects (sharpened or something that brings it more life) and crowd needs to be faded out a bit or cut altogether. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 10, 2010)

Juli said:


> Too busy right now..but I'll take some more requests on the weekend. D:
> 
> itsmylife..I'm working on yours :3, the trans is just a bit tricky.
> 
> ...




oh i can wait  

sorry if its too much Juli 

u can just make it a regular set if its too hard i dont mind


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 10, 2010)

i'll take Rinoa, Kelsey and Dash 


Edit:


*Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kelsey♥_


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 11, 2010)

*Request Set*
Size- Junior
Do whatever you please, just make him look kickass.
Here's the link:


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 11, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> Edit:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_


Looks awesome.
Thank u Snow.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 11, 2010)

I love you so much Snow, you know that? pek 

Thank you


----------



## Juli (Mar 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 





Okay..I did a regular set, because I just couldn't make the trans look good. D: Hope you like it anyways..<3


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 12, 2010)

thanks u


----------



## Juli (Mar 12, 2010)

Woah..that was fast..XD You're welcome..<3


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 12, 2010)

For Juli.



Senior size. Dotted border for both sig and avy.


----------



## Juli (Mar 13, 2010)

Alright..:3

Also taking saphireninja. 


*~Requests Housekeeping~*

`Monster /Panda - 213
真魚rashin-sama京/ Izumi - 217
sapphireninja /Juli - 217
Mist Puppet - 218
Dash - 218
Aggressor - 218
Champagne Supernova/ Juli - 218


Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 13, 2010)

Juli i took Dash...


----------



## Izumi (Mar 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _真魚rashin-sama京_


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 14, 2010)

Dash said:


> What kind of request: Set
> Stock:
> Border: Solid
> Style: Square
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Mar 15, 2010)

Izumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _真魚rashin-sama京_



TYVM! I love eeeeet!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 16, 2010)

could i just have an avatar 

125x125 and 150x150

rounded and squared 

solid border

do whatever u want with effects

*stock*


----------



## Juli (Mar 16, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> Juli i took Dash...



Ah..sorry I missed that..XD

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

`Monster /Panda - 213
Mist Puppet - 218
Aggressor - 218
Champagne Supernova/ Juli - 218
itsmylife - 219


Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​

*Spoiler*: _sapphireninja_ 







I wasn't sure..did you want borders around the avatars? I could still change that..:3


----------



## Yagura (Mar 16, 2010)

Set please 
*Stock:* 

Do whatever you think necessary to make it look pretty.


----------



## Shanoa (Mar 16, 2010)

Juli said:


> *Spoiler*: _sapphireninja_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No its okay
i love it Great job 
rep+ and credit


----------



## Izumi (Mar 18, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> could i just have an avatar
> 
> 125x125 and 150x150
> 
> ...





Yagura said:


> Set please
> *Stock:*
> 
> Do whatever you think necessary to make it look pretty.



I shall take these. ;>


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 18, 2010)

Request for Juli. <3

I would like an avy made out of this:  150 x 150. Try to get a good amount of her body in the avy and whatnot. I would like two versions. One with a dotted border, and one without any border at all. Just bring out natural colors, make it look pretty, brighten it, etc. 

I would also like an avy made  out of this:  150 x 150. Try to get a good amount of both of them in the avy please. I would like two versions. One with a dotted border, and one without any border at all. Just bring out natural colors, make it look pretty, brighten it, etc.

Please and thank you.


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 18, 2010)

Request set please.

Effects up to you with solid border on ava.
Thank you.


----------



## Izumi (Mar 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 








*~Requests Housekeeping~*

`Monster /Panda - 213
Mist Puppet - 218
Aggressor - 218
Champagne Supernova/ Juli - 218
Yagura /Izumi - 219
Death-kun /Juli - 219
?Rinoa? - 219

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 19, 2010)

sweet thanks izumi  


rep


----------



## Bakapanda (Mar 19, 2010)

I's PMed/messaged Monster like they wanted a while ago, but I haven't heard anything back.


----------



## Eternity (Mar 19, 2010)

STOCK:



Juli , Panda or Izumi can take this

Size for avy is 125x125

Sig is  500x200

Make it awesome!


----------



## Juli (Mar 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Champagne Supernova_ 












*Spoiler*: _Mist Puppet_ 





Not sure if this is okay..I can redo it if it's not like you wanted it to be. :3




*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Aggressor - 218
Yagura /Izumi - 219
•Rinoa• - 219
Merose Tengoku / Juli, Izumi or Panda - 218

Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2010)

OMG, thanks so much.


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 19, 2010)

Izumi, I have finally returned desperately wanting yet again a new set 


*Type*: Junior set.

*Stock*: 

*Size*: Your pick, whatever is the most befitting.

*Text*: Merely add in my username; "Meztryn"


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 19, 2010)

Juli said:


> *Spoiler*: _Champagne Supernova_



Amazing


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 19, 2010)

Request for Juli <3

Senior size me'

150x150, focused on her til atleast the waist.

Transparent and resized ; or just bordered and resized.
Text: None.
Thank you <3


----------



## Katz (Mar 21, 2010)

for Juli. <3 make it sparkly and sexy.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 22, 2010)

request for snow princess 


trans sig with effects and avatar with background with effects

sig itsmylife on it also a perfect gift

avy one 125x125 and  one 150x150 focus on sakura solid border rounded and squared..

could u also take out the merry Christmas part please? thanks

*stock*


----------



## Juli (Mar 22, 2010)

Wokies..

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Aggressor - 218
Yagura /Izumi - 219
•Rinoa• - 219
Merose Tengoku / Juli, Izumi or Panda - 219
Meztryn /Izumi - 220
sweets /Juli - 220
Katz /Juli - 220
itsmylife /Snow Princess - 220


Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Juli (Mar 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _sweets_


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 22, 2010)

Juli said:


> *Spoiler*: _sweets_



omg i luv it pek thank you <3


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2010)

Avy request for Juli. :3 

I would like an avy out of this:  150 x 150. Focus it on Kotone on the right, but get a good amount of her in the avy. It's okay if Silver spills into the avy as well (I think that's inevitable and I don't mind it), but just keep it focused on her. :3 I would like two versions. One with a dotted border, and one without any border at all. Just bring out natural colors, make it look pretty, brighten it, etc.

Please and thank you.


----------



## Yagura (Mar 23, 2010)

W-was I..........forgotten?


----------



## Wisely (Mar 24, 2010)

Izumii!




Senior size avatar and enjoy.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 24, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> request for snow princess
> 
> 
> trans sig with effects and avatar with background with effects
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 24, 2010)

wow IT SOO PRETTY SNOW...but could i have one with no border for the sig 

i will still rep..

with the itsmylife and perfect gift  still in it too..


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 24, 2010)

yeah sure


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 24, 2010)

thanks snow


----------



## koguryo (Mar 25, 2010)

What kind of request: Set
Stock: Avy-
Sig-
Border: No border
Style: Rounded
Size: Senior
Extras: For the avy kindly put in "Nana"


----------



## -Shen- (Mar 26, 2010)

Avi: 
Sig: 

Senior-Sized please. For the Avi I want my ava to contain the 5 kage pics and Naruto. I know its difficult but surprise me.
For the sig, I want the sig to be transparent

I want the text Rev on the Avi and Brotherhood on the sig


----------



## Kakashi666 (Mar 26, 2010)

Request - Sig
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - whatever you feel works
Effects - whatever you want


----------



## Metaro (Mar 26, 2010)

Request (:


*Spoiler*: __ 




avatar 150x150 and signature

stock:


Thank you !


----------



## Juli (Mar 26, 2010)

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Aggressor - 218
Yagura /Izumi - 219
?Rinoa? - 219
Merose Tengoku / Juli, Izumi or Panda - 219
Meztryn /Izumi - 220
Katz /Juli - 220
Death-kun /Juli -220
Wisley /Izumi - 220
koguryo - 220
VampireKnights - 220
Kakashi666 - 220
Raye /Juli - 220



Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​
Taking Raye. I'll work on your requests on the weekend. :3



Yagura said:


> W-was I..........forgotten?



I'm sure Izumi has not forgotten about your request. :3 She's probably very busy with school and will do the requests on the weekend.


----------



## Juli (Mar 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Katz_ 











Hope you like it..:3


----------



## Rellie (Mar 27, 2010)

Would someone mind making my a set?

Stock: 
Border: Dotted 
Size: Junior

Thank you so much!


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 27, 2010)

Juli said:


> Hope you like it..:3



Thank you, it's lovely. pek


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 27, 2010)

request juli :33


just a set 


 one  125x125 and one 150x150 avy


make it badass effects and itsmylife on it 

*stock*


thanks 

take your time no rush


----------



## Juli (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh..I'm sorry, but I have to reject the stock. It's too small and low quality..I can't work with that.. Do you have any better stock? 



Death-kun said:


> Thank you, it's lovely. pek



...

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Aggressor - 218
Yagura /Izumi - 219
?Rinoa? - 219
Merose Tengoku / Juli, Izumi or Panda - 219
Meztryn /Izumi - 220
Wisley /Izumi - 220
koguryo - 220
VampireKnights - 220
Kakashi666 - 220
Raye /Juli - 220
Rellie - 221



Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 27, 2010)

yeah i do ....

ok just and trans set colorization take out sasuke 



please make one 125x125 and one 150x150 avy focus on sakura effects.


sig make it badass,effects and itsmylife on it..





is this good juli?


----------



## Katz (Mar 27, 2010)

Juli said:


> *Spoiler*: _Katz_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's so fucking sexy, ily D: <33
just another thing, if you can please add "Sasuke Uchiha" somewhere on it, it'd be great. 

thank you again~


----------



## Juli (Mar 28, 2010)

Sure..


@itsmylife: That's much better! Thanks..^^


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 28, 2010)

Juli said:


>


Thank you Juli

Looks awesome and sexy. +reps


----------



## Sake (Mar 28, 2010)

for juli :]

do you think you could make it look similar to ? no borders :>


----------



## Synn (Mar 29, 2010)

Set request for Juli 

Stock - 
Avatar Size - 150x150
Borders - rounded
Effects - lights and colorization;
No text.

Thanks a million in advance!


----------



## Juli (Mar 29, 2010)

@Sake: I'll see what I can do..

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Aggressor - 218
Yagura /Izumi - 219
Merose Tengoku / Juli, Izumi or Panda - 219
Meztryn /Izumi - 220
Wisley /Izumi - 220
koguryo - 220
VampireKnights - 220
Kakashi666 - 220
Rellie - 221
itsmylife /Juli - 221
Sake /Juli - 221
David1882 /Juli - 221



Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## darkangelcel (Mar 29, 2010)

What kind of request: Set Please ^^
Stock: 
Border: Solid
Style: Square 
Size: Junior
Extras:Text in ava: Cel
Text in sig: Lucy the Witch
Effects: ^^ whatever you like

THANKS... COMPLETELY FORGOT -_-


----------



## Synn (Mar 29, 2010)

^ Turn your sig off. ;D


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 29, 2010)

Request for Juli.

* Request - Set. (Sig as big as possible while retaining proportions).
        * Stock - 
        * Borders - No border.
        * Style - Square
        * Size - Senior
        * Effects - Please work your fabled magic, as Sanbi tells me, and make it interesting/colorful, without it really being obivous splashes of colour. Vivacious might be a good term. Brighten it up somewhat, not to the point it is much too "perky".
        * Text - (I'd also like text on the sig, lower left corner (not right on the bottom, perhaps around Salome's (the snake's) tail. I'd prefer "_Pirate Empress of the Shichibukai_", but if it's too long, simply "_Pirate Empress._" Nice and big and noticeable. Red font.

Will rep upon receiving it.


----------



## Juli (Mar 29, 2010)

Okay..



David1822 said:


> ^ Turn your sig off. ;D



What he said..


@ Sake:  

This was a bit tricky but fun to do. XD


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Mar 29, 2010)

Can i have a set of this stock
With this text "The Fire Of Our Spirits....""....Burning Hot To Reach Our Dream..."
avatar - of the guy's face
avatar and sig - rounded
size - senior
add any other effects that you would think that would make it look nice


----------



## Magic (Mar 29, 2010)

Requesting a avy here I'm gonna use for long long time.

150x150
make more then one with like diff borders please <3
Have BlckSmk in it somewhere or Black Smoke, your choice o.o
PLEASE AND THANK YOU.

*Stock*:


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 29, 2010)

^ turn your sig off please


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 29, 2010)

ooh sorry for my inactiveness -___- i'll take some of the requests when i finish the ones i have in my shop.. soon.


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Mar 30, 2010)

sig/avy request.

450x500 or highest allowed with dotted border please! 
Add any effect you think is ominous and beautiful. Thank you!


----------



## Juli (Mar 30, 2010)

Since the list got incredibly long..@_@


~REQUEST STOP~

No more requests until we have worked off at least half of the list, please. 


*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Aggressor - 218
Yagura /Izumi - 219
Merose Tengoku / Juli - 219
Meztryn /Izumi - 220
Wisley /Izumi - 220
koguryo - 220
VampireKnights - 220
Kakashi666 - 220
Rellie - 221
itsmylife /Juli - 221
David1882 /Juli - 221
darkangelcel - 221
LegendaryBeauty /Juli - 221
DeterminedIdiot - 221
BlackSmoke - 221
rashin-sama - 222


Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


Snow Princess said:


> ooh sorry for my inactiveness -___- i'll take some of the requests when i finish the ones i have in my shop.. soon.



It's okay, I know you're very busy with your own shop..


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2010)

Juli said:


> Okay..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks juli <33


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 30, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Request Set*
> Size- Junior
> Do whatever you please, just make him look kickass.
> Here's the link:
> ...


-___-


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 30, 2010)

koguryo said:


> What kind of request: Set
> Stock: Avy-
> Sig-
> Border: No border
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




;

;


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 30, 2010)

i'll take *VampireKnights* and *Kakashi666* as well.



Edit:


VampireKnights said:


> Avi:
> Sig:
> 
> Senior-Sized please. For the Avi I want my ava to contain the 5 kage pics and Naruto. I know its difficult but surprise me.
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 












Kakashi666 said:


> Request - Sig
> Stock -
> Size - senior
> Borders - whatever you feel works
> Effects - whatever you want




*Spoiler*: __ 




made you an avatar just in case..
;


----------



## -Shen- (Mar 31, 2010)

Awesome. Repped.


----------



## Nimander (Mar 31, 2010)

I saw this and I knew I had to have sets made from it.pek  So I bring it to the hands of professionals.

Avy
Size: senior
Border: dotted
Saturated: for some

Sig
Size: senior
Border: solid or dotted; I leave this to the set makers discretion
Saturated: same as above

Basically, since it's such a "big" picture, I'd like multiple sets made out of it.  I don't know if this is against the rules of the shop or not, but 1) if the set maker feels like/has no problem making multiple sets, why not? and 2) I always give credit, and I give the maker one rep for every set (avy and sig pair) made.  If they put in that much work for it, they deserve that much more in "pay", as it were.

So basically, I'd like multiple sets, some saturated, some unsaturated (but if the set maker thinks it looks "ugly" saturated, feel free not to do this).  Thanks in advance to anyone who picks up this project, and I look forward to your work, whoever you are.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 31, 2010)

Juli got modded? 

Congrats


----------



## Juli (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks..:33 

@ Nimander: If you look a few posts above, we are currently not taking any new requests since we are a bit swamped with work D: So I'll not put you on the list for now. By the weekend we should be open again, so if you don't mind to wait until then that would be nice. 
And regarding your stock picture. Could you give us some more info on where you want the set to focus on, please? Like..if you want the whole picture on the sig and who should be on the ava. 


~REQUEST STOP~

No more requests until we have worked off at least half of the list, please. 


*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Yagura /Izumi - 219
Merose Tengoku / Juli - 219
Meztryn /Izumi - 220
Wisley /Izumi - 220
Rellie - 221
itsmylife /Juli - 221
David1882 /Juli - 221
darkangelcel - 221
LegendaryBeauty /Juli - 221
DeterminedIdiot - 221
BlackSmoke - 221
rashin-sama - 222


Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 31, 2010)

i'll take *Rellie*, *darkangelcel* and *DeterminedIdiot*. and congrats on being modded Juli <3


_i really don't want to hog requests here that's why i reopened my old shop, so if any of the other workers here want any of the requests i took feel free to take it, just VM me about it beforehand k._


----------



## koguryo (Mar 31, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet, thanks.  Already repped.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 1, 2010)

Rellie said:


> Would someone mind making my a set?
> 
> Stock:
> Border: Dotted
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rellie (Apr 1, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you! It's lovely ^__^


----------



## Kakashi666 (Apr 2, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> i'll take *VampireKnights* and *Kakashi666* as well.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thank you  it looks awesome!! pek


----------



## Juli (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks Snow..<33

~REQUEST STOP~

No more requests until we have worked off at least half of the list, please. 


*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Yagura /Izumi - 219
Merose Tengoku / Juli - 219
Meztryn /Izumi - 220
Wisley /Izumi - 220
David1882 /Juli - 221
darkangelcel /Snow Princess - 221
LegendaryBeauty /Juli - 221
DeterminedIdiot /Snow Princess - 221
BlackSmoke - 221
rashin-sama - 222


Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​

*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 











..more coming soon.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 2, 2010)

wow....their awesome thanks juli..congrats on Mod


----------



## Juli (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks and you're welcome..:3


----------



## Juli (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Synn (Apr 3, 2010)

Juli said:


>



Wonderful!! pek Thank you so much!


----------



## Eternity (Apr 3, 2010)

Juli said:


> Thanks and you're welcome..:3



Thank you its awesome!


----------



## Juli (Apr 4, 2010)

You're welcome..glad you like it..

~Shop open again~ 
Thanks for your patience..^^

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Yagura /Juli - 219
Meztryn /Izumi - 220
Wisely /Juli - 220
darkangelcel /Snow Princess - 221
DeterminedIdiot /Snow Princess - 221
BlackSmoke - 221
rashin-sama - 222
Nimander - 222


Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​

*Spoiler*: _LegendaryBeauty_ 







I made two versions because I wasn't sure if the first isn't too pinkish. Hope you like it.


----------



## Sunako (Apr 4, 2010)

Juli :3

Do your magic. 


*Spoiler*: _:_ 



pekpek


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 4, 2010)

Do you do enlargements? if so
can i have these two enlarged to junior size avatars without losing the quality and a dotted borde aswell please :33


----------



## Shizune (Apr 4, 2010)

*What kind of request:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Border:* I would like a dotted border, but I'm not sure if it will look good? when doing it, would you decide between dotted/no border?
*Style:* Square
*Size:* Senior
*Extras:* Whatever you think will look best!

Your examples are absolutely amazing, so I'm comftorable with leaving decisions to you. Thanks in advance!​


----------



## -Shen- (Apr 5, 2010)

I would like that to be transparented and have the text Brothers in it

And I would like an avi of Itachi from the above pic


----------



## Juli (Apr 5, 2010)

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Meztryn /Izumi - 220
Wisely /Juli - 220
darkangelcel /Snow Princess - 221
DeterminedIdiot /Snow Princess - 221
rashin-sama - 222
Nimander - 222
Sunako /Juli - 223
Shizazzle - 223
VampireKnights - 223


Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​

*Spoiler*: _Hyper Wolfy_ 




It's not possible to enlarge a picture without any loss of quality. D: This is the best I could do. 







*Spoiler*: _BlackSmoke_


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 5, 2010)

Shizazzle said:


> *What kind of request:* Set
> *Stock:*
> *Border:* I would like a dotted border, but I'm not sure if it will look good? when doing it, would you decide between dotted/no border?
> *Style:* Square
> ...



Taking**


----------



## Nimander (Apr 6, 2010)

Juli said:


> Thanks..:33
> 
> @ Nimander: If you look a few posts above, we are currently not taking any new requests since we are a bit swamped with work D: So I'll not put you on the list for now. By the weekend we should be open again, so if you don't mind to wait until then that would be nice.
> And regarding your stock picture. Could you give us some more info on where you want the set to focus on, please? Like..if you want the whole picture on the sig and who should be on the ava.



Sorry.  I either missed this post, or forgot about it. 

I'd like at least one set with the Kyuubi in it, and for the avy I'd like one of both Naruto and Sasuke.  

As far as the composition, there really isn't any one area I'd like to focus on, so I leave it to the set-maker's discretion.


----------



## Juli (Apr 6, 2010)

Alright..thanks. :3


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 6, 2010)

darkangelcel said:


> What kind of request: Set Please ^^
> Stock:
> Border: Solid
> Style: Square
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




;







DeterminedIdiot said:


> Can i have a set of this stock
> With this text "The Fire Of Our Spirits....""....Burning Hot To Reach Our Dream..."
> avatar - of the guy's face
> avatar and sig - rounded
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Apr 6, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sweetness . thanks so much


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 7, 2010)

Request set to Juli, please.
Could u use some bright effects like you did in the last set?

Solid borders, any other effects up to u.
You can cut the image to center more on them.
Thank u so much.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 7, 2010)

Can I have a set please <:

Ava; 150x150 3/4 rounded with border if possible :I

(The picture of the red head with the Totodile in his jacket :I)

Sig; Trans, no resizing :I


Thanks :33


----------



## Juli (Apr 7, 2010)

@Rinoa: Oh sure..:3

Also taking rashin-sama. 

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Meztryn /Izumi - 220
rashin-sama /Juli - 222
Nimander - 222
Sunako /Juli - 223
Shizazzle / ~M~ - 223
VampireKnights - 223
Beyond Birthday - 223
?Rinoa? /Juli - 223
Kelsey♥ - 223



Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 7, 2010)

request for snow...

just make it look beautiful...effects..and text "always looking after you, always will be there for you", solid borders squared...big :33 

*stock*


thanks


----------



## Red (Apr 7, 2010)

Set request for Izumi

Avy stock: 

Siggy stock: 

Avy dimensions: Senior

Siggy dimensions: 400 X 177 pixels or around that side give or take a few pixels.

Extra: 

- If you crop the siggy then I would like you to keep the guns and ass please 

- Don't wash out the colors too much with monochrome overlay or sparklies.

- If you could incorporate C4D's for effects I'd appreciate it.

- Dotted border for the set.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Juli (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## valerian (Apr 7, 2010)

For Juli,


Avatar of the guy in the middle panel, brighten it up slighty, borderless and dotted please.


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Apr 7, 2010)

Juli said:


>


Zomg it's amazing thx!pek
 Reps to you darling!


----------



## Juli (Apr 8, 2010)

You're welcome, glad you like it.. <3

*turns your sig off* XD  

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Meztryn /Izumi - 220
Nimander - 222
Sunako /Juli - 223
Shizazzle / ~M~ - 223
VampireKnights - 223
Beyond Birthday - 223
?Rinoa? /Juli - 223
Kelsey♥ - 223
Darth Nihilus /Juli - 223
itsmylife /Snow Princess - 223
Red /Izumi - 223
Jotaro Kujo /Juli - 224



Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​


----------



## Juli (Apr 8, 2010)

Hope you like them..^^


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2010)

They look great pek


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2010)

Juli~ 

What kind of request: Set
Stock: 
Border: Whatever you think is best.
Style: Whatever you think is best.
Size: Senior
Extras: Text is same as last time: _Boa Hancock - Pirate Empress of Shichibukai_. Effects are up to you to employ. I'm sure you'll make it fantastic.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 8, 2010)

^turn of your sig please


----------



## K (Apr 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




A set please.

Could you have the avatar focus on his face in the last panel?
dual-line border, like my current avatar?
Nice luminary effects.
Senior size. 





thank you


----------



## izzyisozaki (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello 

I'd like a senior set

I usually like roundish avies, but I trust whoever to do what they think looks best. Just nothing too pink or revolutionary I guess, thanks


----------



## Rima (Apr 9, 2010)

Request for ~M~. 
What kind of request: Set
Stock: 
Border: None
Style: Rounded
Size: Junior
Effects: Just make it look pretty but not too much.


----------



## cheshire cat (Apr 9, 2010)

set request for juli please DDDDD <3


150x150 ava:

sig: the sig shouldn't be so big, around 500 x 200, but i don't mind really. 

I've always liked the avatars that you make me so I'm requesting a set this time.  I like how you make my avatars really simple and not much effects so can i ask for that again?  <3 Like this one you did once for me~



Juli said:


> *Spoiler*: __


 
I loved that set... can you make me something like this? either way I always love your work in the end <3

thank you julicakes <3


----------



## Laex (Apr 9, 2010)

Juli or Snow please 



Some ncie ffects and colors, and a 150x200 av too.   Kind of border


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 10, 2010)

Alkonis 


*Spoiler*: __ 





 ;  

 ; 


 



Kelsey♥ said:


> Can I have a set please <:
> 
> Ava; 150x150 3/4 rounded with border if possible :I
> 
> ...




Taking


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 10, 2010)

Kelsey 


*Spoiler*: __ 





 ;


----------



## Rima (Apr 10, 2010)

*@~M~* Can you do my request since izumi hasn't been online for days?


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 10, 2010)

Uh,    sure.


----------



## Rima (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey Snow Princess, Izza would like to say that she's not coming back. Something is wrong with her account and so she can't sign in anymore. She's very sorry.


----------



## Juli (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh no.. sorry to hear that. D: She doesn't need to worry, we'll take care about the shop.   But until we've thought about how we want to run the shop now I'd say we stop taking new requests. So.. 




~Request Stop~
Yeah..again, I'm sorry. D:

*~Requests Housekeeping~*

Meztryn /Izumi (on hold) - 220
Nimander - 222
VampireKnights - 223
Beyond Birthday - 223
Darth Nihilus /Juli - 223
itsmylife /Snow Princess - 223
Red /Juli - 223
Legendary Beauty /Juli – 224
Kay – 224
izzyisozaki – 224
Rima /~M~ – 224
Confetti /Juli – 224
Laex /Juli or Snow Princess – 224



Let me know if I miss out anybody.

**link the finished requests to the person's VMs after finishing them**​

*Spoiler*: _Rinoa_


----------



## Red (Apr 11, 2010)

Since Izumi is not able to make it can Juli take her place for my request? Thanks in advance.

Reposting


Red said:


> Set request
> 
> Avy stock:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 11, 2010)

Juli said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rinoa_


Thank u Juli.
Beautiful work, looks awesome!!!+reps


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 11, 2010)

Deleting my request 

I have something else in mind


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 11, 2010)

Rima 


*Spoiler*: __ 





 ;


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 11, 2010)

i'll take itsmylife and izzyisozaki and you can have Laex's if you like to Juli ;3 




Carolyn♥ said:


> Hey Snow Princess, Izza would like to say that she's not coming back. Something is wrong with her account and so she can't sign in anymore. She's very sorry.


oh i'm sorry to hear that  can't she ask a mod's help or something? 

i have my own shop to run and i'd love to help here as well, so if Juli doesn't want to take ownership or anyone of the other workers how about locking the shop till Izumi comes back.. in her old account or in a new one.


----------



## Shizune (Apr 12, 2010)

*Request for:* Juli
*What kind of request:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Border:* None— I would like it transparent.
*Style:* Round
*Size:* Senior
*Extras:* I would like the avatar to focus on Rin. Please use different effects on the siggy/avvy so that they look at least somewhat different; it's lame, in my opinion, when the avvy is just a cropping of the siggy.

♥ Thanks in advance! ♥​


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _izzyisozaki_ 




;;;


*Spoiler*: _sig_


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 




;;;

;;;


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 12, 2010)

omg snow its beautiful its really beautiful 

thanks sooo much


----------



## izzyisozaki (Apr 13, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _izzyisozaki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/SPAZZ

Very subtle, just as I like. Thanks


----------



## Juli (Apr 14, 2010)

I have to cancel all of my requests. D: My laptop is broken and until I get a new one I'll not be able to make anything with Photoshop. I'm sorry guys. D:


----------



## Red (Apr 14, 2010)

Juli said:


> I have to cancel all of my requests. D: My laptop is broken and until I get a new one I'll not be able to make anything with Photoshop. I'm sorry guys. D:


Accurate description of how I reacted to the news:


No prob, good luck with your laptop.

Reposting since Izumi is somehow banned herself from the internet and Juli has been cursed to roam the earth without a proper laptop for all eternity. I hope the nest person who picks this up doesn't fall prey to the curse of "who ever takes Red's request dies a horrible death" 


> Set request
> 
> Avy stock:
> 
> ...


----------



## cheshire cat (Apr 14, 2010)

I understand julicakes <333  hope things work out for you and stuffs~ thanks for your awesome sets anyhow bby!


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 14, 2010)

I'll take red's.


----------



## Rima (Apr 15, 2010)

~M~ said:


> Rima
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks for the set M.


----------



## Juli (Apr 15, 2010)

Just a reminder. We haven't decided yet what to do with the shop. So no more requests until then please. :3



Red said:


> Accurate description of how I reacted to the news:
> 
> 
> No prob, good luck with your laptop.
> ...



.. I should ban you from the HVoA to prevent further incidents..

Thanks.  I just hope the hard drive is okay. Otherwise I'll have to recollect all of my brushes, textures and stuff..



Confetti said:


> I understand julicakes <333  hope things work out for you and stuffs~ thanks for your awesome sets anyhow bby!



Thanks hun..<33 I always enjoyed working with the stocks you gave me. :3 I'll be back asap.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Apr 15, 2010)

Cancel my request to save you guys some trouble.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 16, 2010)

Yea I'll cancel my request to since you guys seem to be on a hiatus or something XD. Good Luck though.


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 16, 2010)

Red 


*Spoiler*: __ 





 ;

 ;


----------



## Burke (Apr 23, 2010)

Are you all looking for work?


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 23, 2010)

^Shop is closed


----------



## Burke (Apr 23, 2010)

My my, that is unfortunate, my regards.


----------



## Juli (Apr 24, 2010)

~ Shop closed until further notice


----------

